# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Howto: WOW with Wine (help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft)

## Sammi

*HOWTO: WoW with Wine*

_ This howto is for installing and playing World of Warcraft using Wine under Ubuntu._
 
The howto found in this post is just a short'n'simple version, intended to demonstrate the minimum amount of steps required to make WoW run. The complete howto, which will likely be more of a help to you, is found in the Ubuntu community documentation wiki:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft



*Short'n'simple HOWTO* 
(only 8 steps)

1. Install Wine from here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb

2. Copy all of the files from all of the CD's to a directory on your hard drive. Just overwrite when prompted, and make sure to copy CD 1 last (you need a specific file from CD 1).

3. Open a terminal (also called a konsole, CLI, and command prompt) and do these commands inside to start the installation:


```
cd /<path-to-directory>/
wine Installer.exe
```

_Replace <path-to-directory/> with the right path to the directory where you copied all the files._

4. Wait and click next when possible. 

5. Do this command in a terminal, and just press ok to close the configuration utility that opens:


```
winecfg
```

6. Now run this command in a terminal:


```
gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf
```

 Add these lines to the text file:


```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
```

7. Save the file and exit.
 
8. You should be able to play WoW using the shortcut on your desktop, or by running this command:


```
 wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
```

*

Reg tweak*
This is a simple registry edit for Wine that either will either act positively or negatively on your graphics performance. It may fix graphical glitches, increase framerate, stop the game from crashing, or it will create glitches, decrease the performance, and even make the game crash. You should give it a try to see what is does for you, as you may always easily remove it again, if it acts negatively for you.
 
  Open a terminal window, type _regedit_ and press enter. This will start the Wine equivalent of the windows registry editor. If you are familiar with using the registry editor under windows then this is pretty much the same.

Notice: the guide below is case sensitive!

1. Find this key _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\_
2. Highlight the wine folder in the left hand pane by clicking left on it. The icon should change to an open folder
3. Right-click on the wine folder and select _[NEW]__[KEY]_
4. Replace the text _New Key #1_ with _OpenGL_
5. Right-click in the right hand pane and select _[NEW]_ then _[String Value]_
6. Replace _New Value #1_ with _DisabledExtensions_
7. Then double click anywhere on the line, a dialog box will open.
8. In the value field type _GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object_



* How To Get Help
*If this short guide doesn't work right away for you, then please look over the complete howto first:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

If, after following every step in the complete howto, you are still having troubles running the game, I would like to invite you to look over this comprehensive troubleshooting article, for common issues, that arise from following this guide:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting

Also, in case the troubleshooting section doesn't solve your issue, you are welcome to post questions in this tread, but in order for other people to be able to effectively help you, you need to be very descriptive about your issue, and post some useful info about your system specs etc. Please write up some details about your 
CPURAMGraphics card make and modelGraphics card driver version numberWine version number
 
And please be polite to people. We are all just jolly amateurs, like yourself.  


*Help Others*
As the complete howto is a community help file, YOU are free to edit and improve it in any way YOU feel - and please do so, so that others may benefit from what you figured out  :Smile:

----------


## chadk

Can you fix the script lines that you quote because obviously



> #!/bin/sh X :3 -ac & # Launches a new X session on display 3 cd "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft" # Goto WoW dir sleep 2 # Forces the system to have a break for 2 seconds DISPLAY=:3 /usr/X11R6/bin/wine WoW.exe -opengl # Launches WoW


won't work without line breaks in there somewhere.

----------


## Sammi

Sorry. That was a small error in my copy/paste'ing from other treads  :Razz: 

Specifically this one:
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303509

----------


## chadk

Cool deal Sammi, and thanks for taking on the update of this important document (for those of us who play).

I'm worried about the upcoming WoW patch though.  Can you tell me if our WoW installs through Wine will download and apply the patches or will we have to do something else to get that done?  I suppose it may (or may not) break Wine .26 as well.

----------


## Sammi

> Cool deal Sammi, and thanks for taking on the update of this important document (for those of us who play).
> 
> I'm worried about the upcoming WoW patch though.  Can you tell me if our WoW installs through Wine will download and apply the patches or will we have to do something else to get that done?  I suppose it may (or may not) break Wine .26 as well.


Only a beta tester of the expansion can really answer that for now. 

Good news is that several testers have reported that they have gotten that expansion to work in Wine, according to the WOW's entry on appdb.winehq.org:  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6013

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Sammi

Oh and anyone is ofcourse free to alter and improve the Howto. I's public property, and I would appreciate any help and suggestions  :Wink:

----------


## chadk

Hey Sammi, I created a script to launch wow but when I run it I have a couple of concerns.  First, WoW launches fine but when I exit I'm sitting on an ugly gray screen (the X screen 3) and I have to CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to get it to go away.  When it does go away I get to my second concern:  The terminal window is running tons and tons of empty lines (carriage returns).

I know I can run the script from a launcher without opening a terminal window but will I be losing any CPU cycles due to whatever is causing all these carriage returns?

How can I get the script to shut down X 3 when I'm done playing?



```
#!/bin/sh
 
X :3 -ac &   # Launches a new X session on display 3 
nvidia-settings --load-config-only
cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/
sleep 2   # Forces the system to have a break for 2 seconds 
DISPLAY=:3 wine WoW.exe -opengl &  # Launches WoW
```

I added the nvidia-settings line from an older how-to.  Not sure what, if anything, it still does.  Evidently it re-enables some graphics options that might not otherwise be enabled.

Oh and I had to use SUDO X in the first line because when I tried "X :3 -ac &" it reported: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting so I did this:
In Terminal: 


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
```

1. Select "Anyone" for who has permission to start the X server.
2. Enter nice value ( 0 recommended, this is irrevelent to permissions, but you will be prompted.)
(from another thread)
That fixed the sudo problem.

----------


## Sammi

I actually never tested the script, just copy/pasted  :Mr. Green: 
But now I tried it out, just for you  :Wink: 

In my experience that script will set up a new x client on F9, where only WOW will run. After you have quit WOW you can just change back to F7.
To sum up: You don't have to ctlr-alt-backspace, but rather you have to ctrl-alt-F7  :Very Happy: 

I'm also adding "sudo" to the script, because of you  :Wink:

----------


## chadk

> I actually never tested the script, just copy/pasted 
> But now I tried it out, just for you 
> 
> In my experience that script will set up a new x client on F9, where only WOW will run. After you have quit WOW you can just change back to F7.
> To sum up: You don't have to ctlr-alt-backspace, but rather you have to ctrl-alt-F7 
> 
> I'm also adding "sudo" to the script, because of you


Actually, don't add the sudo.. I need to remove it from mine.  The fix was running the reconfigure and allowing everyone to run X.  The Sudo never really worked out for me anyway.

----------


## Kujen

okay I'm getting a little irritated. My fps drops to about 8 after a few minutes of playing. Before that, I'm getting 30+fps. I did everything the guide said to, and I dunno what to do now.

----------


## chadk

Kujen: you should start by telling us a little about your system and what version of wine you're using, etc., 
what's your sound buffer set at in your wow config?

----------


## Sammi

Yeah we need a bit more info than that  :Think:

----------


## Kujen

Ha sorry I wrote that right before passing out last night.  :Razz:  

Wine is whatever the newest version is, I just installed it from wine's site.

Video card is an nvidia geforce go 6400 (laptop. Not a great video card, but it runs WoW at 30+ fps, except for this odd problem of course.) Have 1GB of ram. Sound buffer was at 100. The game seems to run perfectly until about 10 minutes in, with nothing to cause it that I can see. Need to know anything else just tell me.

Config.wtf


```
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET movie "0"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET anisotropic "16"
SET accountName "Sairgem"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET realmName "Dethecus"
SET gameTip "20"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET specular "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraWaterCollision "0"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET locale "enUS"
```

----------


## Kujen

Ran it in a terminal and noticed this. Would this have anything to do with it?

fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)

----------


## chadk

I don't see SET SoundBufferSize "100" in there.  Is it?  maybe I missed it.

----------


## Sammi

You could try to run WoW, wait for the problem to start, then alt-tab out and start a terminal where you do this command "top". It should show you which application is using most system resources.

You should also try to do this before and after the problem starts in order to do a comparison of how many resources applications are consuming before and after the problem arises, this should show you what program is acting up.

I have never heard of a similar problem with WoW before. Maybe it's actually a problem with an external application, which is acting up and draining the computers resources.

----------


## Kujen

> I don't see SET SoundBufferSize "100" in there.  Is it?  maybe I missed it.


Yeah I noticed that, and re-added it after I posted that, and still got the same problem. Also, I checked a few times, and nothing is taking up many resources when the problem happens.  :Sad:

----------


## Kujen

I don't wanna speak too soon (it will probably screw up after I hit post message), but I found someone else with the same problem, and it looks like turning off shaders fixed it for them. Been playing about 45 minutes now with no problems, hoping to God that it fixed my problem.

Edit: Look at that, 5 minutes later and it screws up. Hate to say it but I'm giving up and putting windows back on. Sick of doing this crap. I hate windows, but as long as wine fails to do what I need, I can't leave it.

----------


## Sammi

Have you tried disabling all addons?

----------


## Sammi

I just added new info to the howto on using Ventrilo and TeamSpeak with WoW  :Very Happy: 

I even created a new help page specifically for TeamSpeak:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak 8)

Please try my directions, so I can know I they work.

----------


## mitchbones

When I start up WoW (downloaded my ATI Drivers yesterday) its really messed up. Nothing has Skinns there is no boxes and it seems like _everything_ is distorted.

edit: I rember seeing that screen yesterday (but it was not distorted at all.) I think I may have installed my drivers wrong or something. I installed my Nvidia FX5200 earlier but I am unsure how to uninstall my current graphics drivers.

Edit2: I have isolated the problem, sort of. It is either what I did in the config.wtf or the registry I edited.

----------


## Sammi

> When I start up WoW (downloaded my ATI Drivers yesterday) its really messed up. Nothing has Skinns there is no boxes and it seems like _everything_ is distorted.
> 
> edit: I rember seeing that screen yesterday (but it was not distorted at all.) I think I may have installed my drivers wrong or something. I installed my *Nvidia* FX5200 earlier but I am unsure how to uninstall my current graphics drivers.


Nvidia? You seem to be really confused about you grafics driver, because I  thought you said you were using ATI  :Very Happy: 
Personally I have a Nvidia grafics card, and I feel very lucky. ATI cards are not very stable in Linux, because ATI are very slow with driver develotment  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Anyway if you are trying to install ATI drivers then I would recomend you try this guide first:
http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubu...allation_Guide

then:
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...ighlight=fglrx

Automatix Bleeder also has an option for installing ATI drivers automaticly, but it may not be stable:
http://www.getautomatix.com

----------


## mitchbones

Ah I didn't clarify correctly. I have two graphics cards sitting in my room (well one is installed). A Radeon 9550 and a Nvidia FX5200. I think it was most likely the registry edit that I did that caused all the problems

Thanks for your help though, Sammi!

----------


## mixmaster87

i cant figure out how to run the install.exe file.. (complete newb to wine and no one yet have given a sign to help me)

----------


## Sammi

> i cant figure out how to run the install.exe file.. (complete newb to wine and no one yet have given a sign to help me)


I changed the howto for you. Tried to elaborated on the section where you are having a problem  :Wink: 

See:



> *Installing WoW*Copy all of the files from all of the CD's to a directory on your hard drive (overwrite when prompted).Then start the installation by opening a terminal and doing these commands:cd /<path-to-directory>/
> wine Installer.exeReplace <path-to-directory/> with the right path to the directory where you copied all the files.Alternatively you can just copy the entire World of Warcraft folder from a Windows installation.

----------


## Sammi

*bump*

Please edit and improve the howto as you see fit. There should still be things left to explain, but I have pretty much added all the info to it that I have on the subject.

----------


## Fimbs

Hi, new to Linux/Ubuntu. Version 6.06 

I installed wine just a few minutes ago, copied all of the WoW files from the CD and put them in a directory. typed in that directory.., Wine Installer.exe ...

the installer shows up, the buttons on screen are too small to read, but i hit the biggest one and what do you know, its brings up the EULA.  I "read" the Eula, (it was garbled..) wait a second, Hit Agree
and pop up comes up with

 Unrecognized key "options". (AttributeParser: :Capital Razz: ****)

and goes back to the first screen. when i try the other buttons similar popups occur and i cannot continue with installation.

any advice?

Edit:
Perhaps I installed wine incorrectly..

http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/...6/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/...6/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/...ce/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/...ce/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found

----------


## Sammi

Have you done tweak number one in the howto?

There are also some dll files you can try to add to your Wine installation. Two of these are mentioned in the troubleshoting section in this howto:



> To get WOW to run, you may need to get two .dll files from a windows installation or here:  msvcp60.dll (MD5: 6050bcc1b23f3df7a1876cbdcbac8232)  mfc42.dll (MD5: 7e4d1b552ee1dfa859ba9033b3670590)and place them in .wine/drive_c/windows/system. You will, however, need a Windows license to use these files.


I found this in the howto on appdb.winehw.org:



> *Problem #3 - When installing WoW, clicking on the "Install World of Warcraft" button
> causes the Wow installer to crash.*
> 
> 
>    To fix the Wow installer from crashing when you click on the "Install World of Warcraft" button
> just download these two dlls (riched20.dll and riched32.dll) into
> /home/_[your login]_/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
> 
>    You will also need to add riched20 and riched32 to the dll overide section on the Libraries tab in wincfg.
> ...


Don't worry too much about the garbled eula in the installation, it's a common issue, which normally can be disregarded. The showstopper bug must be related to something else.

If you enabled a Ubuntu Wine repository, like the howto specified, then Wine should have installed fine. You can have a look at your Wine installation in Synaptic. Just search for Wine, and it should turn up. See if there are any errors or if it's not the latest version (0.9.28).

I think that the plf repositories that are reporting as "404 not found" have been discontiniued, and therefor you should disregard that error, and maybe even disable that repository in Synaptic.

----------


## Fimbs

Yes, i had done tweak #1 prior to installing, while i was still copying the files from the CDs. I tried to install it and failed so i deleated the key for OpenGL in my registry  and tried again and failed.
The Tweak is currently in use.
I believe I properly moved the DLLs into my wine directory, though im unsure how i can check.

Still cannot install WoW.

----------


## Sammi

Then I can offer you an alternative solution, which is mentioned in the howto: Install WoW in Windows and then just copy the whole WoW folder to your Ubuntu partition afterwards.

----------


## Fimbs

haha, oh boy! ...and if I no longer have those files?

----------


## Fimbs

Ah, no worries.
Got it to work.

i recopied the first cd, ran installer again, and now it works fine.
Thanks for the Help
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Sammi

Simple case of a corrupted copy then. Good to have that one solved.

----------


## wire.

I am using the video card Nvidia 7600 Go, and I got the game installed fine and everything perfect, until I try and run the game. When I try to run the game it says Unable to load 3D Acceleration, when I try to run the game without it the cinematic video is very choppy and it will freeze up if I hit esc.

----------


## Sammi

Your problems sounds grafics card driver related.

Can you run these two commands in a terminal and post the output here?



```
glxinfo | grep rendering
glxgears -printfps
```

----------


## Sammi

I just pulled myself out of the sofa, and made a lot of changes and updates to the howto in hopes that I have clarified some things, which were unclear  :KDE Star: 

But please help by making YOUR updates and changes to it. I don't believe we have covered all the bases yet, as people are still posting problems, which this howto doesn't help with.

----------


## MsTiggy

> WoW will run best using OSS. Run 'winecfg', select 'Audio', then select 'OSS Driver' as Wine's sound driver. Make sure no other driver is selected.
> 
> Next, add the following to the file WTF/Config.WTF in your WoW directory.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET SoundBufferSize "100"
> ...


Ok, I did that first little bit, but I can't figure out what to do next.  I'm pretty much a complete noob here.  Where do I find that file/how do I add to it?  I don't have a WTF directory in my WoW directory.  I've tried running WoW, and everything works so far, except there's no sound, so I assume this is the problem.  Thanks!

----------


## Sammi

I just looked in my WoW directory and I found out it's in fact lower case "wtf". Don't know if that'll help you.

If you copy/paste the whole path name to your WoW directory in this tread, then I can give you a command, which should make your config.wtf file open up in a text editor.

----------


## MsTiggy

Ok, I think I figured out the problem.  I was looking in the directory where I put the files from the CDs, not the directory where WoW was installed to.  The problem is, I don't know how to find the folder where WoW was installed to, because I can't figure out where wine put it.  I used the default folder that wine wanted to use, would that be the same for everyone?  According to wine, it's in C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft.  Does that help?

----------


## Sammi

Wine's fake C:\ drive is actually found in /home/<username>/.wine/drive_c

.wine is a hidden folder. You can press ctrl-h in nautilus to show hidden files and folders.

----------


## MsTiggy

Thanks!  I found it.

I found the WTF directory, but it was empty, so I used gedit to make a Config.WTF file, and copied and pasted the three SET commands into it.  I now have sound!!!!

Now I have a whole new problem.

When I try to sign on, it says "Unable to apply patch" and won't let me do anything.
I completely reinstalled when I was trying to fix the sound, and I think I probably messed something up by doing that.  Any ideas?

I fixed it!

I just had to manually download an older version of the patch, and then run it in wine.  Then WoW just automatically updated from there.

----------


## GeoPirate

ok, I have issues, I did everything in the how to, I have the latest ATI drivers for my radeo 9250, I am running a AMD64x2 3800 1gb ram.  But I installed wine, and copied WoW from my win2k partition, and the dll files.  When I go to run WoW in wine, it doesn't even start the program, and gives me this output.

geo@blackpearl:~$ wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe
err:secur32:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.24 is in your path.
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7de40000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7de40000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_GetDeviceCaps Caps support for directx9 is nonexistent at the moment!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x23), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x23), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x23!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x23), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x23!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x23), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x23!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x23), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x23!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x23), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x23!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x23), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x23!

any help would be appreciated!

----------


## sudenaz

try commenting that line (or little section) out from that .sh file . Look around in forums and search for "dash" there was something that you had to change in the file to get it running under the true bash. In edgy they changed the bash to dash..look:
www.unreadedpost.com

----------


## shadylookin

I've followed all the instuctions, but everytime i play WoW it works for ~5 minutes or so and then it locks up my computer. the error says something about pixel errors but i have all the shaders turned off in game. 

I'm using edgy, wine version 9.29, video card is ati xpress 1100, direct rendering is working, any thoughts on how to fix this?

i managed to catch the error before it locked up. 



```
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
```

----------


## magicsmoke

I have had WoW working fine following the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
and its been going just fine for the last couple weeks except today, there was a hotfix or something and it had an error patching so I used their repair tool, got the hotfix to install, but then all my settings were reset.

So then, I went back and changed the SET gxApi "OpenGl" to SET gxApi "d3d" to change the video settings without the game crashing, but it's still crashing anyways.

I know this worked before so not sure what I'm doing wrong.

----------


## ceoddyn

I too am unable to set video options. In OpenGL it crashes when I hit Okay on the video options screen, in D3D it crashes a couple seconds after I'm logged in.

----------


## GargamelSWE

Hi

I followed this guide and installed WoW and it worked perfectly when i had a ATI card. Now I have changed to BFG GeForce 7800GS OC 256MB DVi / TV-Out (AGP). It installs correctly and I can patch it to the newest but when i start it, the "background" is gone and it flickers. When I log in I cant see a thing except for the menus. I turn off the Full-Screen Glow Effect in video and I can see but it still flickers. I think my nVidia drivers are right installed, but I don't know.
I have also tried to run it in D3D but it just crash when i start.

Here is the Config.WTF file

SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "100"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET gxMultisample "1"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET locale "enGB"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET realmName "Magtheridon"
SET gameTip "3"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"

plz help if anyone knows the problem

----------


## zdotz

Hey guys,

Not a huge issue but I am noticing that not all my sound effects are playing in WoW. Mainly the sound effects that accompany a spell being cast or a profession such as the mining sound or the skinning sound. It really is pretty inconsistent and most of the time the sounds play fine. like I said not a big deal. anyone else notice this?

Ill post more about my setup if i'm not the only one with this issue.

thanks

----------


## Arturius

Thanks for this thread & the how too guide, I will be installing WOW in the near future once I get all the other stuff working correctly  :Smile:

----------


## DARKGuy

zdotz, it must be your setup. WoW runs pretty damn fine just as it does in Windows (a frame rate loss of 50% but hey, it works xD)

----------


## Elvish Legion

Well I just got the game installed, went fine...

But now when I load it up on the login screen its horribly choppy....

Xpress ATI Radeon 1100 

| grep rendering
direct rendering: Yes


Wine verison 0.9.29

Running opengl mode, haven't tried d3d mode, or installing the dlls yet, would they help?

Just tested d3d, runs A LOT better....maybe I should play it as that?

----------


## DARKGuy

What dlls?

In my setting, nVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 128Mb, 256Mb RAM, 933Mhz, it goes damn faster in OpenGL than in D3D (though you can change video settings in D3D... trying to do that in OpenGL just crashes wow).

----------


## Elvish Legion

Anyone else having problems with WoW freezeing upon entering world?

----------


## DARKGuy

Did you try moving all your AddOns out of the way? it solved the problems for me, then I started adding the addons back a few at a time. It is said that some AddOns cause conflicts when loading (they crashed my comp twice until I remove them from the AddOns folder temporarly).

----------


## Elvish Legion

> Did you try moving all your AddOns out of the way? it solved the problems for me, then I started adding the addons back a few at a time. It is said that some AddOns cause conflicts when loading (they crashed my comp twice until I remove them from the AddOns folder temporarly).


Dont' have any addons I really think its a kernel issue....the whole system freezes in Cedega and Wine

----------


## DARKGuy

Did you check your drivers? freed up all memory? have the swap partition enabled? I had long and hard issues with apps hanging because the swap partition wasn't enabled >.<. Did you try with the xorg.conf set at 24-bit depth too? dunno, some suggestions  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Elvish Legion

How do I check my swap?

I seem to remember having this problem before and I updated a kernel header (or didn't update it)...

It seems I have the error 132...

----------


## DARKGuy

Aw *crap!*... if I'm not mistaken, you have to post in the Blizz forums for getting the 132 error fixed (unless you play in private servers, then post in the server's forum) since that devil is server-side  :Sad: ...

About the swap, I could check it using "top" in the terminal. If you see something like:

_ Swap:   0k total,     0k used,   0k free,   142196k cached_

Then that means you don't have it activated. BUT if you see something like:

_Swap:   747012k total,     9868k used,   737144k free,   142220k cached_

Then you're alright and have nothing to worry about.

How to activate swap again? it's tricky... the method I used was using an Ubuntu LiveCD (or anything that has gparted in it), booting with it, running "sudo gparted" in a terminal and then *carefully* right-clicking the partition marked as Linux-swap (which in my case was a Logical partition instead of a primary one, thus why swap didn't work) and deleting it. Then reallocating that free space into a *primary* partition, and formatting it as Linux-swap.

After that, I booted without the LiveCD, ran gparted again the same way, and then right-clicked the Swap partition and choose "swapon". That should activate the swap for you.

However, *be careful when using gparted (or any partition program!) and double check the drive and the selections you're making!* I don't want you to screw up your main partition with a wrong click  :Sad:

----------


## Elvish Legion

> Aw *crap!*... if I'm not mistaken, you have to post in the Blizz forums for getting the 132 error fixed (unless you play in private servers, then post in the server's forum) since that devil is server-side ...
> 
> About the swap, I could check it using "top" in the terminal. If you see something like:
> 
> _ Swap:   0k total,     0k used,   0k free,   142196k cached_
> 
> Then that means you don't have it activated. BUT if you see something like:
> 
> _Swap:   747012k total,     9868k used,   737144k free,   142220k cached_
> ...



Swap is active, going to try a fresh WoW install, if I can  get wine running on 64bit, super, if not I'll use cedega

----------


## Elvish Legion

Is there any reason that OpenGL mode would be choppy? Maybe a misconfiguration?

Edit: Would copying an install from windows maybe help with the issues I seem to be having?

----------


## DARKGuy

Chopyp OpenGL... I'd say to get other drivers, or to check if the ones you have are the correct ones... try measuring with glxgears or any other game/app that uses OpenGL and see how many FPS you get. Changing xorg.conf to bit depth 16/24 could help too. You could also try copying from a Windows partition *shrug*

----------


## Elvish Legion

> Chopyp OpenGL... I'd say to get other drivers, or to check if the ones you have are the correct ones... try measuring with glxgears or any other game/app that uses OpenGL and see how many FPS you get. Changing xorg.conf to bit depth 16/24 could help too. You could also try copying from a Windows partition *shrug*



The drivers are one thing that concern me....since the only driver for my card is a vista driver, no xp, no linux...

----------


## DARKGuy

> The drivers are one thing that concern me....since the only driver for my card is a vista driver, no xp, no linux...


Alright, for the first part..... Vista driver running under linux? WTF!!! I mean, that's the most WTF thing I've ever heard o_o holy..... well..... first of all, get by all means a correct driver for your video card (btw which one do you have?). I dunno about ATI though, all I have and know is nVIDIA  :Brick wall:  but, a correct driver install should -so- fix your problems globally, and maybe increase performance too. In my GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP8X 128Mb in my 933Mhz w/256Mb RAM and nVIDIA drivers 9631 I get about 12-16 fps everywhere (with addons and inside towns and outside, outside maybe more... reachs to 20) and 30-45 inside buildings. All with the OpenGL thing and lowest detail settings, no shaders or anything, but it's very playable to say at least. So I'm guessing you have a PC more powerful than mine, so you should be able to get even more FPS with the correct drivers. Generally, OpenGL under WINE runs better than Direct3D.

----------


## Brokenrgv

does anyone know how to switch out of the game while allowing the game to keep running, so you can check a website, or if the boss walks around the corner  :Wink:

----------


## DARKGuy

> does anyone know how to switch out of the game while allowing the game to keep running, so you can check a website, or if the boss walks around the corner


I had a hotkey in XFCE long time ago with control+alt+right and control+alt+left (or it was in Gnome? not sure) to switch between workspaces. I moved WoW to the 3rd or 4th and just pressed the keys and was in another workspace. Used to do that for multitasking between msn and wow.

----------


## Elvish Legion

> Alright, for the first part..... Vista driver running under linux? WTF!!! I mean, that's the most WTF thing I've ever heard o_o holy..... well..... first of all, get by all means a correct driver for your video card (btw which one do you have?). I dunno about ATI though, all I have and know is nVIDIA  but, a correct driver install should -so- fix your problems globally, and maybe increase performance too. In my GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP8X 128Mb in my 933Mhz w/256Mb RAM and nVIDIA drivers 9631 I get about 12-16 fps everywhere (with addons and inside towns and outside, outside maybe more... reachs to 20) and 30-45 inside buildings. All with the OpenGL thing and lowest detail settings, no shaders or anything, but it's very playable to say at least. So I'm guessing you have a PC more powerful than mine, so you should be able to get even more FPS with the correct drivers. Generally, OpenGL under WINE runs better than Direct3D.




No I use the generic fglrx driver, the only driver on atis site is for vista

I have the ATI Xpress 1100.

I'm currently saving the cash to build a desktop with an nvidia card.

----------


## DARKGuy

Man, you -so- need a correct driver for your card. A generic one won't give you very good results with 3D. Search some info about what's the best driver you can use, that would fix all your problems x)

----------


## Yerknutz

I have been converted!  I've always "messed around" with Linux. Trying to learn what I can, getting frustrated and putting linux down for a bit, then coming back. I've always kept windoz box as my primary because of gaming. I got Ubuntu Dapper 6.0.6 and Wine 0.9.29 installed on my Dell laptop yesterday and followed alot of this tutorial/thread and got WoW working in linux!  On to my only problem atm:

I am of course running WoW in OpenGL on an NVidia card and it runs like a CHAMP. As good is not better in long gaming sessions then my windoz box.  I've read lots of threads saying that trying to change in game settings crashes the game. So I tryed it and it does indeed.  So, I load WoW with the -d3d flag and it does indeed still start up, but the graphics are all funkafied, well at least teh ones that render. I can see buttons and the login box but I dont get any of the game graphics, making it impossible to change any settings because I can not see teh settings tabs when I hit ESC etc. Majority of the screen is black.

Any advice on how to possibly get enough graphics when in D3D to change WoW settings when I need to?

----------


## Elvish Legion

> Man, you -so- need a correct driver for your card. A generic one won't give you very good results with 3D. Search some info about what's the best driver you can use, that would fix all your problems x)


Thats the thing, ATI hasnt put out one yet

..Edit: I may try installing the driver directly from ATI to see if the latest ones smooth my opengl issues/.

----------


## MsTiggy

Ok, so I got WoW working.  I have graphics (a little laggy, but functional), I have sound (also a little laggy, but I haven't tried tweaking the sound buffer yet).  My problem is, it will run for a while, then all of a sudden crash.  Won't give any explanation or warning, just all of a sudden, it exits WoW.  This seems to be happening after about 15-20 minutes of playing.  Any suggestions?

----------


## DARKGuy

> Ok, so I got WoW working.  I have graphics (a little laggy, but functional), I have sound (also a little laggy, but I haven't tried tweaking the sound buffer yet).  My problem is, it will run for a while, then all of a sudden crash.  Won't give any explanation or warning, just all of a sudden, it exits WoW.  This seems to be happening after about 15-20 minutes of playing.  Any suggestions?


Change to OpenGL mode: wine WoW.exe -opengl
Change to Window mode: wine WoW.exe -w
Combine both!: wine WoW.exe -w -opengl

Configure wine to use ALSA or OSS (using winecfg)

That's all that comes to mind :/ maybe if you leave the terminal opened while playing WoW until it crashes, the debug info it outputs might be helpful.

----------


## Xen Pen

I managed to get WoW to work with wine. However, it's running in d3d mode (it's very slow), and when I try to run it in openGL mode, a "unable to start 3d acceleration" message pops up. I tried again to run it as OpenGL from Terminal to see if any errors came up.

xenpen@xenpen-desktop:~$ wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL
--------------------------

I don't have much of an idea about what all of this means. Is it something that I should change in game, or is there something wrong with my config.wtf file?

I also noticed that a few options in the Video Options menu (in-game) aren't available: Anisotropic filtering, Gamma, and Hardware Cursor.

----------


## DARKGuy

Try to edit your /etc/xorg.conf file and check that your DisplayDepth is 24, I think it doesn't work correctly in OpenGL in 16  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Elvish Legion

7178 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1435.547 FPS
4952 frames in 5.0 seconds = 990.391 FPS
2029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 405.677 FPS
1475 frames in 5.0 seconds = 294.998 FPS

The last two I was watching, causing a plunge in FPS...I think this is the source of my issue, when it have gears run in the background it runs at 1400 as you see


Running wow with -opengl nets me a grand total of 2 fps...

Will trying installing cedega and linking later and see if the added support of direct x helps

----------


## Xen Pen

> Try to edit your /etc/xorg.conf file and check that your DisplayDepth is 24, I think it doesn't work correctly in OpenGL in 16


I tried to, but it says the file is read-only. How do I work around this? I can't change the permissions.  :Sad:

----------


## Elvish Legion

> I tried to, but it says the file is read-only. How do I work around this? I can't change the permissions.


sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------


## MsTiggy

> Change to OpenGL mode: wine WoW.exe -opengl
> Change to Window mode: wine WoW.exe -w
> Combine both!: wine WoW.exe -w -opengl
> 
> Configure wine to use ALSA or OSS (using winecfg)
> 
> That's all that comes to mind :/ maybe if you leave the terminal opened while playing WoW until it crashes, the debug info it outputs might be helpful.


I used OpenGL mode, and I still had the same problem.

Here's everything it spit out while WoW was running, and then when it crashed.  I'm not sure what information is important, so I'll just paste the whole thing.


```
$ wine "C:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe" -opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f318,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f544,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d058,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d0b0,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken Unhandled Token Information class 11!
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
err:bitmap:X11DRV_DIB_SetImageBits Out of memory!
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7df2d53f (thread 0009), starting debugger...
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 12 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x7df2d53f).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:7df2d53f ESP:0033f6cc EBP:0033f6e4 EFLAGS:00010297(   - 00     RISAP1C)
 EAX:00000001 EBX:7c18ab80 ECX:000022b6 EDX:00000000
 ESI:7c18ab80 EDI:00000b92
Stack dump:
0x0033f6cc:  00000b92 00000de1 00000030 00000b92
0x0033f6dc:  00000000 7c0bcc80 0033f724 7df5a313
0x0033f6ec:  7c0bcc80 7c18ab80 00000b92 00000000
0x0033f6fc:  00000b92 7c0bcc80 00000000 7575a200
0x0033f70c:  00000000 00000001 00000de1 7e7fc534
0x0033f71c:  00000b92 00000de1 0033f754 7e7e51ec
Backtrace:
=>1 0x7df2d53f __glNamesNewData+0x6f() in atiogl_a_dri.so (0x0033f6e4)
  2 0x7df5a313 __glim_BindTexture+0x3b3() in atiogl_a_dri.so (0x0033f724)
  3 0x7e7e51ec wine_glBindTexture+0x6c() in opengl32 (0x0033f754)
  4 0x005e1ec0 in wow (+0x1e1ec0) (0x0033f76c)
  5 0x005e26dc in wow (+0x1e26dc) (0x0033f79c)
  6 0x005e2672 in wow (+0x1e2672) (0x0033f7ac)
  7 0x005d7977 in wow (+0x1d7977) (0x0033f7bc)
  8 0x005cd993 in wow (+0x1cd993) (0x0033f7d0)
  9 0x005cd948 in wow (+0x1cd948) (0x0033f7ec)
  10 0x007058fa in wow (+0x3058fa) (0x0033f810)
  11 0x0070589b in wow (+0x30589b) (0x0033f824)
  12 0x00704f44 in wow (+0x304f44) (0x0033f848)
  13 0x00714d77 in wow (+0x314d77) (0x0033f904)
  14 0x00714bdf in wow (+0x314bdf) (0x0033f924)
  15 0x006d94d9 in wow (+0x2d94d9) (0x0033fb58)
  16 0x006d5e97 in wow (+0x2d5e97) (0x0033fb98)
  17 0x0048aec6 in wow (+0x8aec6) (0x0033fbd0)
  18 0x0048a6ca in wow (+0x8a6ca) (0x0033fc5c)
  19 0x007d1bf2 in wow (+0x3d1bf2) (0x0033fcc4)
  20 0x007c7857 in wow (+0x3c7857) (0x0033fce8)
  21 0x007c610c in wow (+0x3c610c) (0x0033fcf4)
  22 0x004446be in wow (+0x446be) (0x0033fdbc)
  23 0x00426b60 in wow (+0x26b60) (0x0033fdf0)
  24 0x0042351f in wow (+0x2351f) (0x0033fe60)
  25 0x004230a1 in wow (+0x230a1) (0x0033fe78)
  26 0x00404b0e in wow (+0x4b0e) (0x0033ff08)
  27 0x7b8703ae in kernel32 (+0x503ae) (0x0033ffe8)
  28 0xb7e42587 wine_switch_to_stack+0x17() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
0x7df2d53f __glNamesNewData+0x6f in atiogl_a_dri.so: movl       $0x1,0x0(%edx)
Modules:
Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (97 modules)
PE      340000-3d0000   Deferred        fmod
PE      400000-d9b000   Export          wow
PE      10000000-10069000       Deferred        divxdecoder
ELF     66206000-6624d000       Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE  66210000-6624d000       \               dbghelp
ELF     73ad3000-73ae8000       Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE  73ae0000-73ae8000       \               psapi
ELF     7b800000-7b91c000       Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE  7b820000-7b91c000       \               kernel32
ELF     7bc00000-7bc83000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE  7bc10000-7bc83000       \               ntdll
ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF     7c738000-7c73e000       Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF     7c74a000-7c75e000       Deferred        mswsock<elf>
  \-PE  7c750000-7c75e000       \               mswsock
ELF     7c980000-7c995000       Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE  7c990000-7c995000       \               midimap
PE      7c9a0000-7c9ad000       --none--        msacm32
ELF     7c9ad000-7c9e9000       Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE  7c9b0000-7c9e9000       \               wineoss
ELF     7ca16000-7ca48000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE  7ca20000-7ca48000       \               uxtheme
ELF     7ca4a000-7ca4f000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF     7ca4f000-7ca58000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF     7ca58000-7ca76000       Deferred        ximcp.so.2
ELF     7ca76000-7ca78000       Deferred        xlcutf8load.so.2
ELF     7ca78000-7ca80000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF     7ca80000-7ca83000       Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF     7d8f9000-7d902000       Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF     7d902000-7d905000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF     7d9c8000-7e256000       Export          atiogl_a_dri.so
ELF     7e256000-7e2e3000       Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE  7e270000-7e2e3000       \               winex11
ELF     7e2e3000-7e301000       Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF     7e301000-7e330000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF     7e330000-7e344000       Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF     7e344000-7e3ae000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF     7e3ae000-7e3cd000       Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE  7e3c0000-7e3cd000       \               mpr
ELF     7e3cd000-7e414000       Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE  7e3e0000-7e414000       \               wininet
ELF     7e414000-7e478000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE  7e420000-7e478000       \               msvcrt
ELF     7e478000-7e49e000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
ELF     7e49e000-7e4b2000       Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE  7e4a0000-7e4b2000       \               lz32
ELF     7e4b2000-7e4cb000       Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE  7e4c0000-7e4cb000       \               version
ELF     7e4cb000-7e559000       Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE  7e4e0000-7e559000       \               winmm
ELF     7e559000-7e575000       Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE  7e560000-7e575000       \               imm32
ELF     7e575000-7e57a000       Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF     7e57a000-7e5f4000       Deferred        libglu.so.1
ELF     7e5f4000-7e694000       Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF     7e694000-7e75d000       Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF     7e75d000-7e76a000       Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF     7e76a000-7e76f000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF     7e76f000-7e787000       Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF     7e787000-7e801000       Export          opengl32<elf>
  \-PE  7e7a0000-7e801000       \               opengl32
ELF     7e801000-7e82d000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE  7e810000-7e82d000       \               ws2_32
ELF     7e82d000-7e847000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE  7e830000-7e847000       \               wsock32
ELF     7e847000-7e85a000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF     7e85a000-7e878000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e860000-7e878000       \               iphlpapi
ELF     7e878000-7e8cc000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE  7e880000-7e8cc000       \               rpcrt4
ELF     7e8cc000-7e965000       Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE  7e8e0000-7e965000       \               ole32
ELF     7e965000-7e9bd000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e970000-7e9bd000       \               shlwapi
ELF     7e9bd000-7eaaf000       Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE  7e9d0000-7eaaf000       \               shell32
ELF     7eaaf000-7eaba000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF     7eaba000-7eabd000       Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF     7eabd000-7eac6000       Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF     7eba5000-7ec5b000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ebc0000-7ec5b000       \               gdi32
ELF     7ec5b000-7ed93000       Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE  7ec80000-7ed93000       \               user32
ELF     7ed93000-7ee53000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE  7eda0000-7ee53000       \               comctl32
ELF     7ee53000-7ee99000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ee60000-7ee99000       \               advapi32
ELF     7efa3000-7efae000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF     7efae000-7efb8000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF     7efb8000-7efce000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF     7efce000-7eff4000       Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF     7eff7000-7f000000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF     b7ce3000-b7ce7000       Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF     b7ce7000-b7e1b000       Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF     b7e1c000-b7e2f000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF     b7e3b000-b7f4c000       Export          libwine.so.1
ELF     b7f4e000-b7f69000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000a 
        0000000c    0
        0000000b    0
00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
        0000001c    0
        00000016    0
        00000015    0
        00000014    0
        00000013    0
        00000012    0
        00000011    2
        00000010   15
        0000000f   15
        0000000e    0
        0000000d    1
        00000009    0 <==
```

Also, when I tried configuring wine to ALSA, the sound got a lot worse.  I was using OSS to begin with, and that seems to be the best sound set up.

----------


## Xen Pen

> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf


Well, under the Monitor setting, the default depth is 24. Do I change the subsections' display depths to 24 as well?

----------


## DARKGuy

> I used OpenGL mode, and I still had the same problem.
> 
> Here's everything it spit out while WoW was running, and then when it crashed.  I'm not sure what information is important, so I'll just paste the whole thing.
> 
> 
> ```
> $ wine "C:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe" -opengl
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
> ...


Hmm. What is your display depth? OpenGL doesn't work that good in 16-bit... also, in winecfg try disabling pixel and vertex shaders. *shrugs* do you have updated video drivers? (in case of nVIDIA, at least, get the drivers from the official site.. I dunno about ATI though). Try closing all programs opened before trying WoW... that's all that comes to mind :/ else, you could paste the same logfile in the WINE forums so they can help you there more than I have tried xD.

Oh, also, try copying WoW to a local folder on your Linux drive. Unless the folder where you have WoW is in a FAT32 drive (which I doubt), Linux can't write in NTFS partitions without a special package, so I'd recommend to try to copy the entire WoW folder (without Program Files, it's okay) to somewhere in your home folder and run it from there after changing all permissions to 777 inside the folder (say you copied the WoW folder to /home/user/WoW, then you'd do "chmod 777 WoW -R" from your home folder). That'd be a good try.




> Well, under the Monitor setting, the default depth is 24. Do I change the subsections' display depths to 24 as well?


Hm, I wonder, do you have the correct video drivers for your video card? The monitor's default depth in 24 is okay, just be sure that in the display depths in the subsections there is also a 24 one there.

----------


## Xen Pen

Yes, there is a 24 depth in the conf file. I also downloaded the latest x86 driver from the official Nvidia site. I don't know how to install it. The directions on the site said run nvidia-xconfig first. I downloaded that, but I don't know how to execute it from the terminal.

----------


## DARKGuy

Installing the nVIDIA driver should be no issue. First, uninstall anything named "nvidia" in your packages list (except nvidia-xconfig, that's alright anyways). *Note:* where it says "nvidia-installer-goes-here.run" means the file name of the nvidia driver you downloaded): 

1. Kill X. ("sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop").
2. Go where you downloaded the nvidia installer (if Firefox downloaded it "automatically" then it should be in your desktop: "cd Desktop")
3. "sudo chmod +x nvidia-installer-goes-here.run"
4. "sudo sh nvidia-installer-goes-here.run"

Follow the instructions. If it complains about not finding the kernel headers, then find your kernel version with "uname -r" and then do "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(kernel version goes here)". Say, if "uname -r" says "2.6.10-17-386" then I'd do "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-17-386" . The download is a bit heavy (10-20Mb) but it'll be worth it.

5. Follow the instructions, then, until it finishes. When it does, go back to X: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".

That's it in basic steps, maybe I'll make a better HowTo for the official driver (and not the Ubuntu one) in my blog, who knows. Hope it helps!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Drittponken

Hi i have a problem,
I've copied my wow folder from an XP installation. 

I am enable to run it and login (did everything in the guide, if i didn't missed anything). 
But when i select my character and is about to login WoW crashes around 70%.

Anyone that have the same problem?
I have an P4 1.8 Ghz 768mb ram  and a Geforce2 MX 400




```
michel@michel-desktop:/media/hda3/world of warcraft$ wine wow.exe -opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f544,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d058,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d0b0,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0033f8a4 EBP:0033f8b4 EFLAGS:00210202(   - 00      - -RI1)
 EAX:0033f8bc EBX:00000000 ECX:01100008 EDX:01102874
 ESI:0bdb1b88 EDI:00d7deac
Stack dump:
0x0033f8a4:  005d1d01 00000001 0033f8bc 01100008
0x0033f8b4:  0033f8c8 005d1d9e 0bdb1b88 00000001
0x0033f8c4:  00892900 0033f8fc 005cdb1f 00d7deac
0x0033f8d4:  00000000 00d7dea8 0084aba6 00000001
0x0033f8e4:  0086324c 00000008 0033f8ec 0033f8ed
0x0033f8f4:  00000000 00000201 0033f920 0072af0f
Backtrace:
=>1 0x00000000 (0x0033f8b4)
  2 0x005d1d9e in wow (+0x1d1d9e) (0x0033f8c8)
  3 0x005cdb1f in wow (+0x1cdb1f) (0x0033f8fc)
  4 0x0072af0f in wow (+0x32af0f) (0x0033f920)
  5 0x006e96aa in wow (+0x2e96aa) (0x0033f93c)
  6 0x0040198c in wow (+0x198c) (0x0033f958)
  7 0x00471ba4 in wow (+0x71ba4) (0x0033fdac)
  8 0x00426b60 in wow (+0x26b60) (0x0033fde0)
  9 0x0042348a in wow (+0x2348a) (0x0033fe04)
  10 0x00423218 in wow (+0x23218) (0x0033fe60)
  11 0x004230a1 in wow (+0x230a1) (0x0033fe78)
  12 0x00404b0e in wow (+0x4b0e) (0x0033ff08)
  13 0x7b8703ae in kernel32 (+0x503ae) (0x0033ffe8)
  14 0xb7df6587 wine_switch_to_stack+0x17() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
0x00000000: addb        %al,0x0(%eax)
Modules:
Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (97 modules)
PE      340000-3d0000   Deferred        fmod
PE      400000-d9b000   Export          wow
PE      10000000-10069000       Deferred        divxdecoder
ELF     7b800000-7b91c000       Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE  7b820000-7b91c000       \               kernel32
ELF     7bc00000-7bc83000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE  7bc10000-7bc83000       \               ntdll
ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF     7bf57000-7bf9e000       Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE  7bf60000-7bf9e000       \               dbghelp
ELF     7c26b000-7c280000       Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE  7c270000-7c280000       \               psapi
ELF     7c280000-7c286000       Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF     7c291000-7c2a5000       Deferred        mswsock<elf>
  \-PE  7c2a0000-7c2a5000       \               mswsock
PE      7ca20000-7ca30000       --none--        msacm32
ELF     7ca30000-7ca6c000       Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE  7ca40000-7ca6c000       \               wineoss
ELF     7ca8c000-7cabe000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE  7ca90000-7cabe000       \               uxtheme
ELF     7d6d5000-7d6ea000       Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE  7d6e0000-7d6ea000       \               midimap
ELF     7d6f9000-7d6fe000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF     7d6fe000-7d707000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF     7d707000-7d725000       Deferred        ximcp.so.2
ELF     7d725000-7d727000       Deferred        xlcutf8load.so.2
ELF     7d727000-7d72a000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF     7d72a000-7d732000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF     7d732000-7d735000       Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF     7da4c000-7dad9000       Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE  7da60000-7dad9000       \               winex11
ELF     7dad9000-7daf7000       Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF     7daf7000-7db26000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF     7db26000-7db3a000       Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF     7db3a000-7dba4000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF     7dba4000-7dbc3000       Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE  7dbb0000-7dbc3000       \               mpr
ELF     7dbc3000-7dc0a000       Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE  7dbd0000-7dc0a000       \               wininet
ELF     7dc0a000-7dc6e000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE  7dc20000-7dc6e000       \               msvcrt
ELF     7dc6e000-7dc94000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
ELF     7dc94000-7dca8000       Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE  7dca0000-7dca8000       \               lz32
ELF     7dca8000-7dcc1000       Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE  7dcb0000-7dcc1000       \               version
ELF     7dcc1000-7dd4f000       Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE  7dcd0000-7dd4f000       \               winmm
ELF     7dd4f000-7dd6b000       Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE  7dd60000-7dd6b000       \               imm32
ELF     7ddcc000-7e58f000       Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF     7e58f000-7e594000       Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF     7e594000-7e597000       Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF     7e597000-7e611000       Deferred        libglu.so.1
ELF     7e611000-7e696000       Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF     7e696000-7e75f000       Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF     7e75f000-7e76c000       Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF     7e76c000-7e771000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF     7e771000-7e789000       Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF     7e789000-7e803000       Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE  7e7a0000-7e803000       \               opengl32
ELF     7e803000-7e82f000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE  7e810000-7e82f000       \               ws2_32
ELF     7e82f000-7e849000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE  7e840000-7e849000       \               wsock32
ELF     7e849000-7e85c000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF     7e85c000-7e87a000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e860000-7e87a000       \               iphlpapi
ELF     7e87a000-7e8ce000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE  7e890000-7e8ce000       \               rpcrt4
ELF     7e8ce000-7e967000       Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE  7e8e0000-7e967000       \               ole32
ELF     7e967000-7e9bf000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e980000-7e9bf000       \               shlwapi
ELF     7e9bf000-7eab1000       Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE  7e9d0000-7eab1000       \               shell32
ELF     7eab1000-7eabc000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF     7eabe000-7eac7000       Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF     7eba6000-7ec5c000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ebc0000-7ec5c000       \               gdi32
ELF     7ec5c000-7ed94000       Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE  7ec80000-7ed94000       \               user32
ELF     7ed94000-7ee54000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE  7eda0000-7ee54000       \               comctl32
ELF     7ee54000-7ee9a000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ee60000-7ee9a000       \               advapi32
ELF     7efa4000-7efaf000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF     7efaf000-7efb9000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF     7efb9000-7efcf000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF     7efcf000-7eff5000       Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF     7eff5000-7eff7000       Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF     7eff7000-7f000000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF     b7c98000-b7c9c000       Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF     b7c9c000-b7dd0000       Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF     b7dd1000-b7de4000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF     b7def000-b7f00000       Export          libwine.so.1
ELF     b7f02000-b7f1d000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000a 
        0000000c    0
        0000000b    0
00000008 (D) Z:\media\hda3\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
        0000001d    0
        0000001b    0
        00000018    0
        00000017    0
        00000016    0
        00000015    0
        00000014    0
        00000013    0
        00000012    0
        00000011    2
        00000010   15
        0000000f   15
        0000000e    0
        0000000d    1
        00000009    0 <==
```

Thats my output when i ran wow.  :Brick wall:

----------


## DARKGuy

Since you copied WoW from an XP partition, you should change the permissions of everything to have read/write for your user (or, better, chmod 777 Z:\media\hda3\World of Warcraft\ -R).

Also, did you check you have the correct video drivers? The GeForce2 MX 440 doesn't support pixel/vertex shaders in WoW (my mom's PC doesn't, in Windows) so using winecfg and disabling pixel shader / vertex shader could be an idea too.

Good luck man.

----------


## beefcurry

I am getting "Word of Warcraft was unable to start 3D acceleration". I have the nVidea drivers installed (I am running Beryl) I have a GeForce 6600, newest wine and followed all the instructions.

I am trying to run the newest already patched version of The Burning Crusade copied from a Windows drive, any ideas?

----------


## rj686

> I am getting "Word of Warcraft was unable to start 3D acceleration". I have the nVidea drivers installed (I am running Beryl) I have a GeForce 6600, newest wine and followed all the instructions.
> 
> I am trying to run the newest already patched version of The Burning Crusade copied from a Windows drive, any ideas?



You can't run WoW under beryl/xgl/AIGLX. You need to boot in a regular session  :Smile:

----------


## DARKGuy

> You can't run WoW under beryl/xgl/AIGLX. You need to boot in a regular session


Actually, you can o.o but you'll need a hell of a PC to be able to play it at least. It's cool, to place WoW on the edge of the cube  :Capital Razz:  it's tricky too, since GLX stuff is hard to make it work correctly >.<

----------


## Sammi

I've been able to get WoW to run with beryl/aiglx. It's fun, but not very memory efficient  :Very Happy: 

But I've got a new and expensive computer. I had two movies and WoW running at the same time and watching it all being transparant on the edge of the cube. WoW was even running at a playable framerate - very cool indeed 8)

But sometimes I've had nvidia driver or beryl versions that just didn't want to play nice. ATM it's all fine tough. All at newest versions.

----------


## kanton

Seriously, are there any advantages at all using anything more recent than Wine 0.9.25 with WoW?? The video settings work great (without crashing) using this and I can't see any other bugs after hours (days?) of playing. Sure, there's some Direct 3D support in Wine 0.9.29 but it's so undeveloped that nobody can use it anyway... I've had VERY few difficulties with 0.9.25.

My advice is to get the 0.9.25 debs from here:
http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
Install it and then lock the version of your 0.9.25 wine package in Synaptic (you need "Proposed updates" to be checked under "Repositories" because of a bug in the original Synaptic for Edgy that disables locking).

Wine is a great piece of software, but the higher version mustn't always mean the better. I'm sure there will be a final version one day, with which we will all be satisfied but it's not 0.9.29.

----------


## beefcurry

So what are the methods i can use to get my wow working? Switching to meta-city didnt help or do i have to disable AIGLX and XGL from my xorg.conf?

And suppose i want to see just how laggy it is on a spinning cube how do i get that to work?

thanks

----------


## kanton

Get rid of all that XGL!

If your serious about playing (and pay your monthly fee) then you would consider turning of the eye candy. That's what I did.

----------


## MsTiggy

> Oh, also, try copying WoW to a local folder on your Linux drive. Unless the folder where you have WoW is in a FAT32 drive (which I doubt), Linux can't write in NTFS partitions without a special package, so I'd recommend to try to copy the entire WoW folder (without Program Files, it's okay) to somewhere in your home folder and run it from there after changing all permissions to 777 inside the folder (say you copied the WoW folder to /home/user/WoW, then you'd do "chmod 777 WoW -R" from your home folder). That'd be a good try.


Well, knock on wood, but I copied my WoW folder into my home folder, changed the permissions, and everything seems to be working pretty well now.  Hopefully it won't crash the minute I post this.  :Rolling Eyes:    Thanks for the help!

----------


## DARKGuy

> Well, knock on wood, but I copied my WoW folder into my home folder, changed the permissions, and everything seems to be working pretty well now.  Hopefully it won't crash the minute I post this.    Thanks for the help!


Awesome! glad you got it workin'  :Biggrin:   :KDE Star:  enjoy ^^;

----------


## Xen Pen

I was directed to another installation article by a friend who had spoken to another member of this site with the same graphics card as me. I didn't know you had answered me already, but the instructions are similar. And it worked! My card is now correctly installed. I didn't do the chmod process, so I'll do that next. I did test WoW regardless, and it no longer crashes with the error messages. Thanks a lot!

----------


## beefcurry

> Get rid of all that XGL!
> 
> If your serious about playing (and pay your monthly fee) then you would consider turning of the eye candy. That's what I did.


I have been playing all along, I've got two computers. I've tried disabling Beryl, and it still dosnt seem to work.

----------


## kanton

> I have been playing all along, I've got two computers. I've tried disabling Beryl, and it still dosnt seem to work.


But are you sure you've disabled your Xgl server too?
Comment out all lines and sections in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom that has has something to do with xgl in it and try again.

----------


## beefcurry

> But are you sure you've disabled your Xgl server too?
> Comment out all lines and sections in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom that has has something to do with xgl in it and try again.


I've been trying to use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...shutdown+beryl . And it seems to be shutting down the XGL server.

----------


## kanton

> I've been trying to use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...shutdown+beryl . And it seems to be shutting down the XGL server.


May be. But try commenting out all lines and sections in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom that has has something to do with xgl.

----------


## Elvish Legion

Well next week I am going to be upgrading from 1 gig to 1.5 (maybe 2) of ram to see if that solves my problem since my video card shares memory (I figure with 1.5 gig 128 for video is mnothing

----------


## DARKGuy

Actually... now that you say it, I think then your problem is that you don't have an external video card. Internal video cards for Linux games aren't really the thing, overall if they're being emulated in WINE or Cedega. My PC is a 933Mhz, 256Mb RAM and a GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP8X. Thanks to the video card I can play WoW (with WINE or Cedega) with the default settings and still playable, UT2004 (native, default settings), Savage (native, highest settings available) in Linux with no problems. 

I may be wrong though, is the ATI Xpress 1100 onboard? if so, get an external one, it'll do -good-  :Smile:

----------


## Sammi

WTF is a external video card ???????????????

You must be confused as to what the difference is between PCI/AGP video cards and onboard ones.

"Onboard" means that the video card is a integrated part of the motherboard. PCI/AGP are slots that you can use to connect different types of hardware to you motherboard, such as video card.

Onboard video cards usually aren't very good.

----------


## DARKGuy

> WTF is a external video card ???????????????
> 
> You must be confused as to what the difference is between PCI/AGP video cards and onboard ones.
> 
> "Onboard" means that the video card is a integrated part of the motherboard. PCI/AGP are slots that you can use to connect different types of hardware to you motherboard, such as video card.
> 
> Onboard video cards usually aren't very good.


That's actually what I meant though, sorry. My native language is Spanish not English and I guess we use different terms for the same thing x)

----------


## Sammi

Ok. Good to have that cleaned up. Didn't mean to disrepect your language  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sammi

So I thought that the howto was getting frightfully big for the average newbie to plough through, so I just added a short'n'nsimple version of the howto to the tread opener. Maybe it will get some people started, that otherwise would feel overwhelmed by the complete howto. They can always read the complete file if they run in to complications.

Let me hear what you think  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elvish Legion

Well after more testing I got it working all the way to the point where I enter the world, then the game freezes the whole system....

----------


## bankie

Is there any way to get WoW to run fullscreen with Beryl?

----------


## Sammi

Look man, Beryl is not even beta software, it's alpha software. It's not stable and NOONE will recommend that you run it's simultaneously with WoW.

But disclamer aside, I can get it to work in fullscreen and all  :Very Happy: 

There is a performance hit though, so I don't use it daily - only to impress my non-linux friends when they drop by  :Wink: 

What problem are you having with it? Can you give us a error message or screenshot of the problem?

----------


## bankie

I don't have any errors. WoW runs between 40 and 70 fps with AA and Beryl enabled. The problem I have is that the top and bottom window manager panels are on top of WoW and cut off those portions of the screen.

It's not a big deal as I can just switch to Metacity. Just thought it'd be fun to rotate the cube from WoW to Thottbot.


Screenshot

----------


## leanbeef

Hey.  I'm a new user to Linux and not very good at it yet, and just wanted to say thanks and tell you how much your guide helped me.  WOW is running amazingly for me, better than I remember it running on Windows when I played last a couple of months ago.

I did want to mention though that if you try to add the wft/config.wtf file before you run the game, it will get overwritten.  I didn't know that and had some problems with the game that I didn't solve until I completely reread the guide and saw that it said to add the lines _to_ the file.

In case anyone else is in the same boat, you need to re-edit your config.wtf file if you have no sound, your normal mouse cursor is displayed over your WOW cursor, and your GUI action bar/bag icons are messed up or not appearing.

----------


## Sammi

> I don't have any errors. WoW runs between 40 and 70 fps with AA and Beryl enabled. The problem I have is that the top and bottom window manager panels are on top of WoW and cut off those portions of the screen.
> 
> It's not a big deal as I can just switch to Metacity. Just thought it'd be fun to rotate the cube from WoW to Thottbot.


The best I can do I to offer a workaround. Do this:

Right click the panel -> choose "propeties" -> enable "Show hide buttons" -> disable "Arrow on hide buttons" -> close

Now you can press the little marker on the edge of the panel, which will make it minimize into the corner, and only the little marker will show. Better than nothing  :Neutral: 




> Hey.  I'm a new user to Linux and not very good at it yet, and just wanted to say thanks and tell you how much your guide helped me.  WOW is running amazingly for me, better than I remember it running on Windows when I played last a couple of months ago.
> 
> I did want to mention though that if you try to add the wft/config.wtf file before you run the game, it will get overwritten.  I didn't know that and had some problems with the game that I didn't solve until I completely reread the guide and saw that it said to add the lines _to_ the file.
> 
> In case anyone else is in the same boat, you need to re-edit your config.wtf file if you have no sound, your normal mouse cursor is displayed over your WOW cursor, and your GUI action bar/bag icons are messed up or not appearing.


I did not know this  :Shocked:  Must be too long since I installed it myself. _Someone_ should make a note on this in the howto  :Whistle:

----------


## comz

hi .. i know, that there is talk about this but i have some other errors ..
i run WoW on my notebook (Sempron3400, 1GB, ATI Xpress 1100), on windows with no problems .. on Edgy there are ...
OPENGL - choppy all the time from clicking on WoW icon, to shutdown .. cannot login to world, it freezes
D3D - there are no backgrounds, no sound etc .. freezes after login to world ..

anybody know what with that ??
please help me  :Smile: )
thanks a lot

EDIT 1: i dont have folder 'WDB' in my WoW install directory ...

output of wine: 
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7c620000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7c620000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f544,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)

WTF/Config.wtf:
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enGB"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "450.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET accountName "comz"
SET movie "0"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Drak'thul"
SET gameTip "2"
SET ffxDeath "0"

there is no such error in logs of X etc ...

----------


## Sammi

With ATI graphics cards it's hit and miss  :Sad: 

At least I'm at loss with most errors that ATI users get.

----------


## sir_fragalot

Well I am reposting my weird problem, see if anyone can help me. I can run WOW no problem in edgy, no framerate problems, nothing wrong there but only for a short amount of time. Here is some problems I am getting...

1. The game crashes my system whenever I play it more than 30 minutes (it is always a random amount time but just crashes and I have to reboot the machine) and d3d doesn't work but opengl works great except for the damn crashes I got a mobility radeon 9700 with latest drivers.

2. The Video Options don't work (if I change settings the game shuts off and reverts back to original settings), no biggie here I just want my first problem to go away.

----------


## Sammi

I have no idea about no. 1, but no. 2 is a common problem. The workaround is to launch the game in d3d mode, which should work just well enough so you can change the settings. Then launch it in opengl mode again as usual.

----------


## Velotix

Hm. I seem to have a unique problem. The installer won't let me hotswap the CDs, so short of literally forcing the drive open I'm not able to progress past installing the contents of disc 1, which naturally sucks. :/

I also tried to start the installation from another CD, and here the system allowed me to swap disks. It would seem then that the problem is with the window showing the installation progress.

Trying to manually unmount the CD produces an error saying the drive is "busy" when it clearly isn't, which seems to be the root of the problem.

I'm using Wine v0.9.30 here. Seeing as this looks like a very uncommon problem, I may be out of luck here. Help please, I really don't want to have to fork out for Windows if I don't need to. D:

----------


## Sammi

Use the trial version, which is the full game prepatched, from the blizzard torrentlike downloader:
http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/wow...downloader.exe (Europe Version)
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downl...downloader.exe (US Version)

----------


## Velotix

I'm aware that's an option, but it's not really feasible on this poor connection: I'm lucky if I get 5KB/s out of it. Besides, I didn't go out and buy the game today only to have to download it anyway. D:

As much as anything else, I'm worried that this error hints at a more serious problem that has gone unnoticed - a particular DVD I have has a hard time when I want to copy files from it (it's a backup disc  :Capital Razz: ) and the copied files invariably end up corrupt.

I assumed that there was simply something wrong with the DVD but perhaps it's the player itself. :/

Thanks for reminding me of that other option, but I want to make sure this gets fixed, because it's such an odd problem.

*EDIT:* Aha! From Cedega's website: (oh the irony  :Capital Razz: )




> # Some users may have problems switching cd's during the install. Simply copy the contents of all cd's to a single location on the hard drive and install from there.


I'm going to try this and I'll report back on whether it worked or not.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sammi

Duh, why didn't I say that first  :d'oh!: 

It's what our Ubuntu community WoW/Wine wiki recommends anyway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

----------


## bankie

I had WoW running extremely well and all of a sudden it's horrible. Here's what I've tried so far.

I removed Beryl just in case. 
I was messing with XMMS and Amarok 3d visualizations so I removed them.

After that I figured that since I had done very little to this installation I'd reload. Well for some reason WoW is still running horribly. I'm getting anywhere from 20-70 fps without AA. When it's around 70 it's ok until you swing the camera at which point it stutters.

I'm not sure what's up since WoW was running smoothly before with Beryl on and down right fast with Beryl disabled. I was really hoping to find a simple solution since the network latency in Ubuntu is easily 1/2 of what I get in Windows.

Any ideas?

Specs:
Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3.26Ghz
GeForce 7800GT
2GB 800Mhz DDR2
Edgy 6.10

----------


## Sammi

Reinstall your graphics drivers. Try both the stable and the beta Nvidia drivers.

Try the Envy script version 8.1 for the installation: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

You should take very good care to backup your xorg.conf before you begin. Messing with graphics card drivers is always messy  :Razz:

----------


## abzolutxero

in regards to the almost mandatory tweak, i had difficulty getting regedit to rename the key once i created it, so i made a .reg file that can be imported into the registry to add the key.  i know, it is normally a simple task, but just in case anyone else has that problem, i attached it to this thread--http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2117060#post2117060

cheers.

----------


## Madruga

I have very low fps , why`s that ?

----------


## Sammi

...need more info...

Graphich card model?
Graphics card driver version?
Amount of RAM?
Wine version?
Have you tried tweak no. 1?

Please post the output of these commands:


```
glxinfo | grep vendorglxinfo | grep 'OpenGL version'
```

 And let this command run for a while, say 30 seconds, then post the output:


```
glxgears -printfps
```

----------


## jameslov

Sammi-

I apologize in advance if these things have been brought up earlier in this thread but I did not see these things on the official How-To, so I thought I would bring them up.  I have a Lenovo Thinkpad z61m laptop with a core duo processor, 1gb of ram and an ATI x1400 radeon mobility graphics card and am quite new to the linux environment.  After I figured out the fglrx installation process I installed Wine and WoW following your directions and had some success, but my whole system kept freezing as I entered the world following character selection.  I thought it was a video driver problem and tried a number of things until I found a couple of threads in the transgaming.org forums that I thought might be useful additions to your how-to page as an ATI specific troubleshoot.  First try installing an add-on called"ApplyToForehead", found here: 

http://www.wowace.com/files/ApplyToF...ead-r19476.zip 

which allows you to change your video settings in opengl without having the game crash.  This add-on has really stabilized the performance of the game for me.


The other thing you can try, the thing I tried first, is to run dmesg in terminal, which revealed a series of fglrx errors relating to my the root kernel, and add a bit of code to my xorg.conf file under my ATI device configuration section if you see fglrx errors as well:




> Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
> Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
> Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"


This seemed to deal with the error and WoW would now load without freezing the whole system, but the game was still very laggy and slow and I could not change video settings without having the game crash.  So I found the post that listed the add-on for the game and installed that.  The add-on seems to have a much stronger effect than the patch, and since the patch seems to limit the performance of my video card I removed the code patch and the game runs great (maybe better) with just the add-on.  I have not had a chance to test it much without the code however.  At any rate WoW is now running on my Ubuntu laptop as smoothly as it runs on my buddy's windows machine.  I don't know how to post directly to the How-To wiki, if you tell me how to do that I will take the time to update the How-To for you.  Thanks again for setting up a current How To and thanks for taking the time to help this NooB find his way around Ubuntu.

----------


## jameslov

Two quick things I forgot:

don't forget to turn on the Add-On in WoW at the character screen, even though it says out of date (check load out of date add-ons)

Once you get into the game and CAN change video settings, turn off the "Full-Screen Glow Effect" for significantly improved performance.  

I will continue to play-test with the add-on and no code patch to make sure the patch is all that is needed and remove that section from my other post if this is the case so as not to confuse everyone.  Stay Tuned

Cheers

----------


## jameslov

After a bit of quick testing (I loaded closed loaded closed the game a couple of times) I got a system lockup again without the xorg.conf code patch, so it appears that you do need to implement that as well.  I would edit one of my two earlier posts, but the option has disappeared for some reason (these are my first 3 posts).  Will continue to test with the patch and add-on, have not yet had the combination lock up my system.

----------


## scottness

Hi, I'm also having some trouble with the error message "World of Warcraft was unable to start 3D acceleration" when I try to open it in OpenGL mode.  When I open it in D3D, my UI renders, but everything else is blackscreened.

I copied over the folders from an existing Windows partition and have the latest NVidia drivers.  However, when I do the glxinfo tests, direct rendering is not enabled.  How do I fix this?  Here's the copy of my glxinfo tests:

glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL version'
OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.76)
sbevill@sbevill-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep vendor
server glx vendor string: SGI
client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
sbevill@sbevill-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
direct rendering: No
sbevill@sbevill-desktop:~$ glxgears -printfps
12419 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2474.050 FPS
26054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5208.909 FPS
27035 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5405.090 FPS
27132 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5412.406 FPS
19967 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3990.874 FPS
16758 frames in 5.3 seconds = 3187.365 FPS
16547 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3307.789 FPS
19169 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3828.220 FPS
23597 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4711.064 FPS
27511 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5485.890 FPS
28517 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5699.354 FPS
28158 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5612.344 FPS


Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## Sammi

What Nvidia card do you have and what version of Ubuntu do you run?

----------


## scottness

Ubuntu Edgy and NVidia GeForce 7600 GS (AGP slot)

----------


## scottness

Ok, I've really done it now.

I've always thought that I knew just enough about computers to get myself in trouble, but I've been lucky so far...well, not anymore.  While trying to fix this graphics card situation, X has stopped working for me altogether (having to use my Windows partition to post this).  I noticed that my direct rendering was saying no, and saw in the Wine tutorials that this meant the video card wasn't set up properly.  So I revisited the Ubuntu help section on 3D graphic cards to try and fix the drivers.  I made sure that I had the latest version of nvidia-glx, and I did.  And then I tried to configure it using this command: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable.

That seemed to work and the terminal told me to restart X.  I did, and got an error message saying that X failed to load.  The log file had this to say"




> (==) Logfile: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 7 14:11:24 2007
> (==) Using config file:"/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> (ww) NV: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
> (EE) No devices detected
> 
> Fatal server error:
> no screens found
> X10: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X Server ":00" after 0 requests (0 known processes) with 0 events remaining


When I did the nvidia-glx-config, I know it made a backup of my xorg.conf file... but how do I find that backup and restore to it?  That's one way I can think of to fix this... but I'm lost at coming up with any other options.  

Help please, if possible.   :Smile:

----------


## Sammi

I can't tell you how many times I've seen that error message on my screen  :Very Happy: 

You seem to be desperate, so I'm gonna recommend that you try Envy. It's a Nvidia and ATI driver installation script made by a user of this forum with the nick "tseliot" and real name "Alberto Milone".
More info here: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

To install and run it you just have to do these three commands in the command prompt:


```
wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
sudo apt-get install envy*
envy
```

maybe the last line needs to have "sudo" in front, but try it without first.

It hasn't let me down yet and I hope it will help you.

----------


## jameslov

For those of you implementing the OpenGL registry tweak with Regedit and are having trouble renaming New Key # 1 (ie you right click, select rename or press F2 and nothing happens), try resizing the left column so that it is half the screen instead of 1/4.  This will let you rename it, which is much easier than importing a reg file.  I also had this problem and after searching through many forums my understanding is that there is a Wine bug that causes this issue.  Hope this helps.

----------


## Toto3310

Hi!
I think my WoW is running great with (much better that with Cedega BTW). I have two 7600GT tha i use in SLI and Ubuntu 6.10. I use wine-0.9.30

When i launch WoW form a term i can see 


```
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
```

 again and again.

Is this something i should try to fix ?

Thanks =)

----------


## scottness

Ok, thanks Sammi.  Was able to get X working once again.

But I'm still having the same issue with direct rendering = no.  I believe I understand what the problem is, so let me explain the situation a bit.  I can start up ubuntu in a default gnome session and have direct rendering = yes... in this session, WoW plays beautifully.  If I start in an Xgl session with Bery, I get direct rendering = no, and WoW doesn't play at all. If I'm going to have to switch sessions to play WoW, I can live with it, but is there a way to make WoW work within an Xgl session and Beryl running?

----------


## Bealer

I'm not able to get Warcraft working  :Sad: 

My setup is an ATI X1950, I'm using Edgy with the fglrx drivers. Direct rendering is enabled when running "glxinfo | grep direct", and it's using the correct drivers when running "fglrxinfo". I was previously using Beryl/XGL, but have since removed it and am currently in the default Metacity session.

I've also configured Wine to run Wow.exe as a Windows XP app. And I've added the below to my Wow config:



```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "100"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET specular "0"
SET ffx "0"
SET pixelShaders "0"
SET movie "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
```

But when trying to run Wow, I get the following:



```
libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
fixme:actctx:CreateActCtxW 0x33faec 00000008
fixme:actctx:ActivateActCtx 0xf00baa 0x33f8b4
fixme:actctx:DeactivateActCtx 00000000 00f00bad
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x27), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x27), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x27!
err:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Resolution change not successful -- perhaps display has changed?
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x27), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x27!
err:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Resolution change not successful -- perhaps display has changed?
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x27), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x27!
err:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Resolution change not successful -- perhaps display has changed?
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x27), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x27!
err:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Resolution change not successful -- perhaps display has changed?
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x27), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x27!
err:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Resolution change not successful -- perhaps display has changed?
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x27), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x27!
err:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Resolution change not successful -- perhaps display has changed?
fixme:actctx:ReleaseActCtx 0xf00baa
```

Also it works with D3D but at about a framerate of 10fps. It's OpenGl I want to get it working in anyway. What's "get_fbconfig_from_visualid"???

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks.

----------


## Sammi

@Toto3310
Why on earth would you want to fix something that works?


@scottness
You were using Xgl ?!?!?!  :d'oh!: Hehehe... sometimes the most obvious is just too obvious  :LOL: 
Xgl doesn't work very well with 3d, but Aiglx does. I think you need the beta nvidia drivers for it, but you could try it in stead if your up for it: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/I...eryl_on_Ubuntu
I've got the beta drivers myself and Beryl/aiglx. I don't run WoW with Beryl active though, as it gives unneeded overhead and just makes the desktop less stable. Beryl is very easy to start/stop, you just switch between Beryl and Metacity using Beryl's system tray icon.


@Bealer
Sry I'm no good with ATI.

----------


## scottness

Heh, thanks Sammi.  All fixed now.   :Smile:

----------


## Kujen

For some reason when I use that tweak, after playing for a while, my framerate drops to below 10fps, and wow becomes beyond unplayable. Anyone have a clue why it might be doing this? Without the regedit tweak, the game runs around 20-25 fps, and is playable. But when I add the tweak to regedit, the game jumps to about 35fps and runs better than it does in windows, but like I said, after a while it becomes unplayable all of a sudden.

I have an nvidia geforce go 6400, with the nvidia drivers installed.

----------


## Elvish Legion

I think have figured out the problem I have been having.

I suspect it may be due to lack of hardware 3d accel (I believe that my card is based on the 200 ati series which doesn't currently support hardware 3d accel).  Hopefuly in the future ati fixes the driver to allow it to use hardware accel

----------


## Toto3310

In facts i have a big issue,  really borring, huge slowdowns when i turn  :Sad:  If i'm running my FPS is around 50-60 sometimes it's even higher, if i turn, it can drop to 20... which is anoying, you feel a like a freeze during 2 seconds. In instances no probs, i made several Kharazan without having any issues. I run the game in Opengl.

I notice a really bad FPS with GLXGEARS if i let the window on my screen i have around 5000 fps, if i minimize the windows it's 11000 fps. I know it's not e benchmark but maybe it'es something i should alert me.

Please if you have any idea for my wow problem reply  :Smile: 

My config is AMD 64 4000+ oc
two 7600 GT in SLI
a asus A8N SLI deluxe.

Thanks.

----------


## Sammi

You should just try to play around with your video settings inside WoW. There may be something that doesn't run very well on your particular machine. Shaders are usually the most "shady" ones, so try changing your shader settings  :Razz:

----------


## DARKGuy

> In facts i have a big issue,  really borring, huge slowdowns when i turn  If i'm running my FPS is around 50-60 sometimes it's even higher, if i turn, it can drop to 20... which is anoying, you feel a like a freeze during 2 seconds. In instances no probs, i made several Kharazan without having any issues. I run the game in Opengl.
> 
> I notice a really bad FPS with GLXGEARS if i let the window on my screen i have around 5000 fps, if i minimize the windows it's 11000 fps. I know it's not e benchmark but maybe it'es something i should alert me.
> 
> Please if you have any idea for my wow problem reply 
> 
> My config is AMD 64 4000+ oc
> two 7600 GT in SLI
> a asus A8N SLI deluxe.
> ...


I don't have much clue, but I get the same turning slowdown in Windows and Linux, looks more like a WoW issue than anything else. It only happens when I use the arrow keys though, disk freezes for a bit for some unknown reason (because if I turn with the mouse it doesn't do that) and FPS go down for about 2-5 secs, then it works cool until I stop using the arrow keys for some time, and if I try again, the issue appears again.

----------


## Toto3310

I ran some tests, lot of differents things, and i realized that when SLI was off, the average FPS under wow seems to be quiet the same, but the slowdowns disappear.. 

Today i think that in Linux i can reach better FPS in some litle close Area than in Windows, i think in instances (i only test 5 men et 10men instances) it's quiet the same; and in the big new Areas of BC, it's sometime better, sometime (really) not. 

I think wow under Wine or even Cedega have problems with offscreen rendering. For example in Kharazan in the beginning of the instance you have huge stairs which led you to a room full of mobs (and i mean really a lot of mobs in a really big room)if you look to position of mobs, even if you can't see them, your FPS begin to decrease, you turn and everything is going back to normal. I think this problem happen even in Windows but is more obvious under linux in openGL.

But i know that some people have slowdowns when they turn their character without having SLI, as you DARKguy, i hope i'll never have this problem again  :Capital Razz: 

And know what should i do off my second graphic card ? Could i plug an other screen, and if my both screen are handle by two different cards, i'll should not have some FPS-loss when i play ? (Yes it's quiet important for me i like to play in very decent condition... because i play a lot... who said too much ?  :Very Happy:  )

I should try that but if you have some advices, before i go look for my heavy CRT, it would be very nice for my back  :Capital Razz: 

And sorry for my English.

----------


## Moffett

Is it normal to have to accept the 2 the terms every time you start wow? Also how can i adjust the resolution for wow out of the game because when i try to use the interface to adjust it wow shuts down. Also why do are all the pictures on my UI missing or screwed up and how do i fix it?

----------


## jameslov

If you try to adjust the video settings and the game crashes, try installing the add-on called "ApplyToForehead", found here:

http://www.wowace.com/files/ApplyToF...ead-r19476.zip

This add-on fixes several linux-specific issues in World of Warcraft.

----------


## bankie

> Reinstall your graphics drivers. Try both the stable and the beta Nvidia drivers.


Thanks for the advice but there was no difference. For the time being I'm back to running WoW in XP. 62 avg fps in 1680x1050 with all options on + 4x Transparency AA.

Linux was running all over the place (18-50) fps in 1680x1050 with no AA. It runs well enough while running straight ahead but the moment I turn/swing the camera the framerate hitches like crazy.

Guess I can't do a total switch just yet.   :Sad:

----------


## Moffett

I now have wow opening up at the right resolution but i have no sound and as soon as i load my character in to the game it kicks me off WoW. i have tried to run it both from the file it's saved in and from the terminal.

----------


## Sammi

@Moffett
Yes that EULA keeps showing up twice every time a small update is applied to WoW. It's very annoying for everybody.

Are you sure you're running in OpenGL mode? Are your sure your video card drivers are updated and working? Have you tried using alsa-oss, as the howto describes, for sound? Can you copy/paste the text output from the terminal when WoW quits on you, so we can examine it?

@bankie
Sorry to hear it. I haven't experienced what you're going through. For more advanced tips and instructions you should use Wine's official WoW howto and forum page: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482

@jameslov
Thanks for that tip. I'm gonna add it to the howto. Although you could do it yourself  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## loclarkey

Using the Blizzard Downloader:  I just installed WINE and am running the Downloader to get the trial version of WoW, and I'm getting maybe 5 k/s.  I checked to make sure all of the proper ports are open (using firestarter), and restarted, to no avail.  My normal torrent client works fine.  Any suggestions why this may be?

----------


## dojo

I was able to install wow but i am haaving a few probs,
i am unable to run wow using opengl because i get the eror world of warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration so insted i run it normally,i had to disable vertec shader surport in winecfg though,When i just run it (no opengl)it is very gercy and choppy and slow i was able to log in abd get the updater to start,does anyone know how i can make it not gercy so when i go in-game i will be able to play the game with no interupption or tell me how to get opengl to work

----------


## leanbeef

My copy of WOW crashes when I try to change video settings in-game.  Does anyone else have this problem?  Is it possible to alter the settings from a config file or something like that?

----------


## Sammi

> Using the Blizzard Downloader:  I just installed WINE and am running the Downloader to get the trial version of WoW, and I'm getting maybe 5 k/s.  I checked to make sure all of the proper ports are open (using firestarter), and restarted, to no avail.  My normal torrent client works fine.  Any suggestions why this may be?


You need to forward your ports from your router. See here for info and instructions:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_forward
http://www.portforward.com/
http://www.canyouseeme.org/




> I was able to install wow but i am haaving a few probs,
> i am unable to run wow using opengl because i get the eror world of warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration so insted i run it normally,i had to disable vertec shader surport in winecfg though,When i just run it (no opengl)it is very gercy and choppy and slow i was able to log in abd get the updater to start,does anyone know how i can make it not gercy so when i go in-game i will be able to play the game with no interupption or tell me how to get opengl to work


Are you using Xgl?




> My copy of WOW crashes when I try to change video settings in-game.  Does anyone else have this problem?  Is it possible to alter the settings from a config file or something like that?


See the troubleshooting section of the guide for instructions.

----------


## loclarkey

> You need to forward your ports from your router.


That solved it.  Thank you for your help.  Perhaps this should go in the How To?

EDIT:  I put it in the HowTo.  Noob friendly, etc.

----------


## smclough

sorry for being a bit retarded and a bit blind,  but I'm working on that.

I'm also working on getting wow to run.  I read the howto, and I think I did everything correctly:

added the .dll files
updated config.wtf
reinstalled nvidia drivers
tried running wow as d3d with the corresponding changes to Config.wtf

anything i missed?

well, the problem is that when i log in to the game (playing, not to my account) the blue loading bar gets about 3/4 of the way, then the program exits.
what might be causing this?  would the log from the terminal during the execution help?

----------


## ebaxo

Hello

I have some question for you. Can i fix wow with intel graphic card ? 

Only problem which i have is with in game icons like inventory icons.

Thx  :Confused:

----------


## serfi

A little question.
The script in Tweak 2:

(This is how I had to do it to get it working without flaws:

_#!/bin/sh

X :3 -ac &   # Launches a new X session on display 3
cd /home/serfi/c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/    # Goto WoW dir
#cd "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft"   # Goto WoW dir/disabled
sleep 2   # Forces the system to have a break for 2 seconds
DISPLAY=:3 wine /home/serfi/c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl   # Launches WoW_

Anyway, that was not the point... My question is:

Is it possible to deside what resolution that X windows will start in? I would like to "force" it to start up in 1024x768... and not 1600x1200 as it does default.

----------


## christooss

I have installed Wow with this howto but I get a crash when Im creating character. Black screen and hard reset is needed

----------


## Sammi

> sorry for being a bit retarded and a bit blind,  but I'm working on that.
> 
> I'm also working on getting wow to run.  I read the howto, and I think I did everything correctly:
> 
> added the .dll files
> updated config.wtf
> reinstalled nvidia drivers
> tried running wow as d3d with the corresponding changes to Config.wtf
> 
> ...


Yes please give us the teminal output.




> Hello
> 
> I have some question for you. Can i fix wow with intel graphic card ? 
> 
> Only problem which i have is with in game icons like inventory icons.
> 
> Thx


The icon problem is usually fixed with the "SET UIFaster" parameter in config.wtf

Use it like this:

Set UIFaster “x” 

Where x equals: 

0 – This turns off all UI acceleration 
1 – For Internal Use Only - DO NOT USE! 
2 – Enables partial UI acceleration only. 
3 – Enables all UI acceleration. 

Example: 

Set UIFaster “2”

The value 2 usually corrects this problem.

----------


## serfi

Got some errormessages when I run WoW.exe
And the computer restarts on random if I go inside. The restarts comes from 5 too 15 minutes after I log on. And the fullscreen will not "lock" on 1024x768. If I move my mouse to the right or bottom part of the monitor the picture starts moving. And the top-panel is visible (the menues and launchers).




> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
> fixmeowrprofllMain (0x7d0a0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
> fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
> fixmeowrprofllMain (0x7d0a0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
> ...


This time it took 13 minutes before the computer restarted.

----------


## michio

Hey, thanks for the tutorial. I am a bit of a newb so go easy.
My problem is as follows:
I followed your tutorial and installed wine and configed the sound.

I had installed WoW on an external hdd so I copied it into my home dir ~/World of Warcraft/. From that point I decieded to launch it and it worked fine could log in and everything, of course I wasn't completely patched so it started to use the BlizzTorrent downloader which was fine but when it tried to install the patch it gave me and error. 

```
"Sorry the installer was unable to start up. You may be out hard drive space."
```

 Gah. I have no space issues, 500gb drive and all thats on here is the fresh copy of ubuntu.
So then I thought maybe it needs to me in my drive_c dir under wine so I tried 

```
sudo cp ~/World\ of\ Warcraft\ ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
```

 which returns 

```
cp: omitting directory '~/World\ of\ Warcraft\'
```

Then I decided maybe a fresh install would be better so I copy my cds and begin installation. The install process had no problems and I then had World of Warcraft in my drive_c/program files/.
I then ran it and firstly the background (the gate to the outlands) was not there it was just a black screen with the login boxes and the realm notices. After I attempt to log in it says that the patch failed to install and I might need to reinstall my game. I had copies of the patches on my hdd so I tried to cp them over and run them but I get the same out of hard drive space error.
At this point I don't know much else to try. It seems like some sort of permission error; I recall getting another error from [wineserver] about not having permissions but I am not entirely sure how to reproduce the error. If you need any file information just post I am not sure which file's innards would be apt in this case, thanks for you help.

*EDIT*
I'll leave this up incase anyone has the same problem, for whatever reason, i did not have permission to the drive_c folder so i just did a recursive chown and it seems to be working out, thanks for the guide

----------


## loclarkey

Okay, I know this problem has been posted before, but the answers went way over my head.  

When I start WoW, I get a popup box that reads: "World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration.  Please make sure DirectX 9.0c is installed and your video drivers are up-to-date."   What should my course of action be?

----------


## jfanaian

loclarkey,

When you run WoW make sure you use the -opengl flag. For exmaple I run:


```
wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl
```

Your path may be different depending on where you have it installed.

----------


## Sammi

@loclarkey
Make sure you're not running xgl. What make is your video card?

----------


## smclough

here's the terminal output when i run WoW under openGL



```
smclough@smclough-desktop:~$ wine ~/.wine/drive_c/ProgramFiles/WorldofWarcraft/WoW.exe -opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c340000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c340000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f544,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d058,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d0b0,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0033f8a4 EBP:0033f8b4 EFLAGS:00210202(   - 00      - -RI1)
 EAX:0033f8bc EBX:00000000 ECX:014b0008 EDX:014b2874
 ESI:0df6e888 EDI:00d7ee54
Stack dump:
0x0033f8a4:  005d2ad1 00000001 0033f8bc 014b0008
0x0033f8b4:  0033f8c8 005d2b6e 0df6e888 00000212
0x0033f8c4:  00893b50 0033f8fc 005ce8ef 00d7ee54
0x0033f8d4:  00000000 00d7ee50 0084bff6 00000001
0x0033f8e4:  0086424c 00000008 0033f8ec 0033f8ed
0x0033f8f4:  00000000 00000201 0033f920 0072c0cf
Backtrace:
=>1 0x00000000 (0x0033f8b4)
  2 0x005d2b6e in wow (+0x1d2b6e) (0x0033f8c8)
  3 0x005ce8ef in wow (+0x1ce8ef) (0x0033f8fc)
  4 0x0072c0cf in wow (+0x32c0cf) (0x0033f920)
  5 0x006ea86a in wow (+0x2ea86a) (0x0033f93c)
  6 0x0040198c in wow (+0x198c) (0x0033f958)
  7 0x00471fa4 in wow (+0x71fa4) (0x0033fdac)
  8 0x00426bb0 in wow (+0x26bb0) (0x0033fde0)
  9 0x004234da in wow (+0x234da) (0x0033fe04)
  10 0x00423268 in wow (+0x23268) (0x0033fe60)
  11 0x004230f1 in wow (+0x230f1) (0x0033fe78)
  12 0x00404b0e in wow (+0x4b0e) (0x0033ff08)
  13 0x7b86d59f in kernel32 (+0x4d59f) (0x0033ffe8)
  14 0xb7e9d3b7 wine_switch_to_stack+0x17() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
0x00000000: addb        %al,0x0(%eax)
Modules:
Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (94 modules)
PE      340000-3d0000   Deferred        fmod
PE      400000-d9c000   Export          wow
PE      10000000-10069000       Deferred        divxdecoder
ELF     7b800000-7b923000       Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE  7b820000-7b923000       \               kernel32
ELF     7b9c9000-7b9de000       Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE  7b9d0000-7b9de000       \               psapi
ELF     7bc00000-7bc92000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE  7bc10000-7bc92000       \               ntdll
ELF     7bc97000-7bcde000       Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE  7bca0000-7bcde000       \               dbghelp
ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF     7c2c7000-7c2cc000       Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF     7c2db000-7c2ef000       Deferred        mswsock<elf>
  \-PE  7c2e0000-7c2ef000       \               mswsock
ELF     7c350000-7c365000       Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE  7c360000-7c365000       \               midimap
PE      7c370000-7c37d000       --none--        msacm32
ELF     7c37d000-7c3b9000       Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE  7c380000-7c3b9000       \               wineoss
ELF     7d4ff000-7d531000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE  7d510000-7d531000       \               uxtheme
ELF     7d531000-7d535000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF     7d535000-7d53e000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF     7d53e000-7d541000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF     7d541000-7d549000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF     7d549000-7d54c000       Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF     7da63000-7daef000       Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE  7da70000-7daef000       \               winex11
ELF     7daef000-7db0e000       Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF     7db0e000-7db3c000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF     7db3c000-7db50000       Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF     7db50000-7dbb9000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF     7dbb9000-7dbd8000       Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE  7dbc0000-7dbd8000       \               mpr
ELF     7dbd8000-7dc1f000       Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE  7dbe0000-7dc1f000       \               wininet
ELF     7dc1f000-7dc81000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE  7dc30000-7dc81000       \               msvcrt
ELF     7dc81000-7dca7000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
ELF     7dca7000-7dcbb000       Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE  7dcb0000-7dcbb000       \               lz32
ELF     7dcbb000-7dcd4000       Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE  7dcc0000-7dcd4000       \               version
ELF     7dcd4000-7dd61000       Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE  7dce0000-7dd61000       \               winmm
ELF     7dd61000-7dd7d000       Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE  7dd70000-7dd7d000       \               imm32
ELF     7ddde000-7e5a1000       Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF     7e5a1000-7e617000       Deferred        libglu.so.1
ELF     7e617000-7e69c000       Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF     7e69c000-7e782000       Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF     7e782000-7e78f000       Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF     7e78f000-7e7a7000       Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF     7e7a7000-7e81b000       Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE  7e7c0000-7e81b000       \               opengl32
ELF     7e81b000-7e846000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE  7e820000-7e846000       \               ws2_32
ELF     7e846000-7e860000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE  7e850000-7e860000       \               wsock32
ELF     7e860000-7e873000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF     7e873000-7e892000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e880000-7e892000       \               iphlpapi
ELF     7e892000-7e8e6000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE  7e8a0000-7e8e6000       \               rpcrt4
ELF     7e8e6000-7e97b000       Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE  7e8f0000-7e97b000       \               ole32
ELF     7e97b000-7e9d1000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e990000-7e9d1000       \               shlwapi
ELF     7e9d1000-7eac0000       Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE  7e9e0000-7eac0000       \               shell32
ELF     7eac0000-7eaca000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF     7ead1000-7ead9000       Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF     7ebae000-7ec62000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ebc0000-7ec62000       \               gdi32
ELF     7ec62000-7ed97000       Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE  7ec80000-7ed97000       \               user32
ELF     7ed97000-7ee59000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE  7eda0000-7ee59000       \               comctl32
ELF     7ee59000-7ee9d000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ee60000-7ee9d000       \               advapi32
ELF     7efa7000-7efb1000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF     7efb1000-7efba000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF     7efba000-7efcf000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF     7efcf000-7eff1000       Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF     7eff2000-7eff4000       Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF     7eff4000-7eff7000       Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF     7eff7000-7f000000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF     b7d43000-b7d46000       Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF     b7d46000-b7e75000       Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF     b7e75000-b7e87000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF     b7e87000-b7e8c000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF     b7e96000-b7fa7000       Export          libwine.so.1
ELF     b7faa000-b7fc0000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000a
        0000000c    0
        0000000b    0
00000008 (D) C:\ProgramFiles\WorldofWarcraft\WoW.exe
        0000001e    0
        0000001b    0
        00000016    0
        00000015    0
        00000014    0
        00000013    0
        00000012    0
        00000011    2
        00000010   15
        0000000f   15
        0000000e    0
        0000000d    1
        00000009    0 <==
```

----------


## Moffett

i reinstalled everything on my computer. i followed the tip to improve the fps but when i was in the regedit directory and made the new key i was unable to rename new key #1 to OpenGL i did everything else as it described. now world of warcraft wont launch and i think it has something to do with the not being able to rename the key. I went to try and undo everything that i had done but now if i type regedit in the terminal i get the following 

```
jon@jon:~$ regedit
X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
  Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
  Resource id in failed request:  0x136
  Serial number of failed request:  13
  Current serial number in output stream:  15
```

So now what do i do

P.S. this is what i get when i try to run wow through the terminal

```
jon@jon:~$ wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
  Major opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GetWindowAttributes)
  Resource id in failed request:  0x136
  Serial number of failed request:  372
  Current serial number in output stream:  373
```

----------


## loclarkey

Sammi - again, sincere thanks for your patience.  My video card is  nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] (rev a1).
When I use the command wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl (which is the correct directory, etc.), the screen flickers back and forth to a lower resolution a few times and then a pop-up box displays: "World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3d acceleration."

Also, I expect this is related: when I run that command, I get a number of startup errors in the terminal which, condensed, say 
1. ..."No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !"
2.  "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
3. "err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems"

----------


## Jovec

> Sammi - again, sincere thanks for your patience.  My video card is  nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] (rev a1).
> When I use the command wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl (which is the correct directory, etc.), the screen flickers back and forth to a lower resolution a few times and then a pop-up box displays: "World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3d acceleration."
> 
> Also, I expect this is related: when I run that command, I get a number of startup errors in the terminal which, condensed, say 
> 1. ..."No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !"
> 2.  "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
> 3. "err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems"


You don't have your nvidia drivers properly installed.  I'd suggest dealing with that first before you tackle WoW.  This link might prove helpful.

----------


## jameslov

Sammi




> @jameslov
> Thanks for that tip. I'm gonna add it to the howto. Although you could do it yourself


I'd be happy to.... but I don't know how (This is the first forum I've ever joined).  Could you give me a link that explains how to add to the wikis?  I would also like to add a code snippet that helped me fix my fglrx settings so my computer stopped hard locking when I started the game.  Thanks!

----------


## jameslov

Ok I looked at the wiki again and now I see the little "log in to edit this wiki" link at the top of the page.... I will add a few tips that I gathered from my experience later.

----------


## PaulusVictor

Got it! Nevermind!

----------


## Sammi

@jameslov
I went ahead and added info on the ApplyToForehead addon myself, but you can still add whatever you like, like for example that ATI xorg.conf fix you found somewhere else.

Editing this howto is as easy as hitting "edit" and signing up for an account.

----------


## bankie

The link posted for the Applytoforehead mod doesn't work. Anyone know of a mirror?

----------


## loclarkey

Update:  I installed and (I think) configured my nvidia drivers correctly.  I can now run the game using the -d3d option.  The only two problems are that my framerate goes way down when I try to turn in-game and that my buffs and spells icons are corrupted.  Strangely, the turning effect doesn't happen inside buildings; only in large areas.  It's playable though.

----------


## Sammi

There's is a fix for the icon problem in the howto's troubleshooting section. I didn't know Nvidia users suffer from this problem too.

----------


## jameslov

sorry if the ApplyToForehead link didn't work..... it worked for me as recently as a week ago.  Try this repository, I think it is the "official" home of the add-on:

http://files.wowace.com/ApplyToForehead/no-ext/

I will try to change the link in the how-to wiki later.

----------


## Sunborn

Well, I followed the steps but I copied WoW from my NTFS partition and didn't copy the patch exe's I figured they weren't important with a patched version. Permissions seem fine though.

I haven't done the "almost required" trick because the game doesn't even start in either d3d or opengl. I have a X1400 video card with the drivers compiled by myself. All that wow gives me is:
"World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration."

This is the output from -opengl flag:


```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x24), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x24), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x24!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x24), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x24!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x24), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x24!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x24), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x24!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x24), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x24!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)err:wgl:get_fbconfig_from_visualid No fbconfig found for Wine's main visual (0x24), expect problems!
err:wgl:init_formats Can't get the FBCONFIG_ID for the main visual, expect problems!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 1
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a matching FBCONFIG_ID for VISUAL_ID 0x24!
```

and the dump from -d3d flag:


```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMem (0x172c40) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x172c40) Unhandled query type 9
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x172c40) Unhandled query type 8
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x172c40) Unhandled query type 8
fixme:d3d:state_psizemin WINED3DRS_POINTSIZE_MIN not supported on this opengl, value is 0.000000
err:d3d:state_multisampleaa Multisample antialiasing not supported by gl
fixme:d3d:state_psizemax WINED3DRS_POINTSIZE_MAX not supported on this opengl, value is 1.000000
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0033c4d0 EBP:0033c54c EFLAGS:00010206(   - 00      - RIP1)
 EAX:00170648 EBX:7e16909c ECX:7e1560a0 EDX:00000028
 ESI:00000030 EDI:00000000
Stack dump:
0x0033c4d0:  7e1112a9 00000000 00000003 00001406
0x0033c4e0:  00000000 00000030 09c10020 00000000
0x0033c4f0:  00000001 3f800000 00170648 00000000
0x0033c500:  7e1560a0 7e156819 001bb6a4 00000040
0x0033c510:  00000001 00000000 00172c40 00000000
0x0033c520:  00000000 00000000 001b7598 001b4754
Backtrace:
=>1 0x00000000 (0x0033c54c)
  2 0x7e0f56e8 drawPrimitive+0xbbd() in wined3d (0x0033c65c)
  3 0x7e0dc680 in wined3d (+0x1c680) (0x0033c6bc)
  4 0x7e180e85 in d3d9 (+0x10e85) (0x0033c6ec)
  5 0x005e4fa0 in wow (+0x1e4fa0) (0x0033c720)
  6 0x005ce278 in wow (+0x1ce278) (0x0033c73c)
  7 0x005ce28b in wow (+0x1ce28b) (0x0033c768)
  8 0x0075a5dc in wow (+0x35a5dc) (0x0033c7fc)
  9 0x007578cc in wow (+0x3578cc) (0x0033fb78)
  10 0x007d25fe in wow (+0x3d25fe) (0x0033fc50)
  11 0x00475e8f in wow (+0x75e8f) (0x0033fcc4)
  12 0x007c8a57 in wow (+0x3c8a57) (0x0033fce8)
  13 0x007c730c in wow (+0x3c730c) (0x0033fcf4)
  14 0x0044470e in wow (+0x4470e) (0x0033fdbc)
  15 0x00426bb0 in wow (+0x26bb0) (0x0033fdf0)
  16 0x0042356f in wow (+0x2356f) (0x0033fe60)
  17 0x004230f1 in wow (+0x230f1) (0x0033fe78)
  18 0x00404b0e in wow (+0x4b0e) (0x0033ff08)
  19 0x7b86d59f in kernel32 (+0x4d59f) (0x0033ffe8)
  20 0xb7e113b7 wine_switch_to_stack+0x17() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
0x00000000: addb        %al,0x0(%eax)
Modules:
Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (96 modules)
PE      340000-3d0000   Deferred        fmod
PE      400000-d9c000   Export          wow
PE      10000000-10069000       Deferred        divxdecoder
ELF     7b800000-7b923000       Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE  7b820000-7b923000       \               kernel32
ELF     7bc00000-7bc92000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE  7bc10000-7bc92000       \               ntdll
ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF     7d123000-7d16a000       Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE  7d130000-7d16a000       \               dbghelp
ELF     7dd43000-7dd58000       Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE  7dd50000-7dd58000       \               psapi
ELF     7dd58000-7dd5d000       Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF     7dd6c000-7dd80000       Deferred        mswsock<elf>
  \-PE  7dd70000-7dd80000       \               mswsock
ELF     7e0b3000-7e16a000       Export          wined3d<elf>
  \-PE  7e0c0000-7e16a000       \               wined3d
ELF     7e16a000-7e193000       Export          d3d9<elf>
  \-PE  7e170000-7e193000       \               d3d9
ELF     7e193000-7e1a8000       Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE  7e1a0000-7e1a8000       \               midimap
PE      7e1b0000-7e1c0000       --none--        msacm32
ELF     7e1c0000-7e1fc000       Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE  7e1d0000-7e1fc000       \               wineoss
ELF     7e229000-7e25b000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE  7e230000-7e25b000       \               uxtheme
ELF     7e25b000-7e264000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF     7e264000-7e26c000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF     7e26c000-7e2f8000       Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE  7e280000-7e2f8000       \               winex11
ELF     7e2f8000-7e317000       Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF     7e317000-7e345000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF     7e345000-7e359000       Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF     7e359000-7e3c2000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF     7e3c2000-7e3e1000       Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE  7e3d0000-7e3e1000       \               mpr
ELF     7e3e1000-7e428000       Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE  7e3f0000-7e428000       \               wininet
ELF     7e428000-7e48a000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE  7e440000-7e48a000       \               msvcrt
ELF     7e48a000-7e4b0000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
ELF     7e4b0000-7e4c4000       Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE  7e4c0000-7e4c4000       \               lz32
ELF     7e4c4000-7e4dd000       Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE  7e4d0000-7e4dd000       \               version
ELF     7e4dd000-7e56a000       Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE  7e4f0000-7e56a000       \               winmm
ELF     7e56a000-7e586000       Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE  7e570000-7e586000       \               imm32
ELF     7e586000-7e5fc000       Deferred        libglu.so.1
ELF     7e5fc000-7e69c000       Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF     7e69c000-7e782000       Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF     7e782000-7e78f000       Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF     7e78f000-7e7a7000       Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF     7e7a7000-7e81b000       Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE  7e7c0000-7e81b000       \               opengl32
ELF     7e81b000-7e846000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE  7e820000-7e846000       \               ws2_32
ELF     7e846000-7e860000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE  7e850000-7e860000       \               wsock32
ELF     7e860000-7e873000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF     7e873000-7e892000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e880000-7e892000       \               iphlpapi
ELF     7e892000-7e8e6000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE  7e8a0000-7e8e6000       \               rpcrt4
ELF     7e8e6000-7e97b000       Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE  7e8f0000-7e97b000       \               ole32
ELF     7e97b000-7e9d1000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e990000-7e9d1000       \               shlwapi
ELF     7e9d1000-7eac0000       Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE  7e9e0000-7eac0000       \               shell32
ELF     7eac0000-7eaca000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF     7eacd000-7ead1000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF     7ead1000-7ead9000       Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF     7ebae000-7ec62000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ebc0000-7ec62000       \               gdi32
ELF     7ec62000-7ed97000       Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE  7ec80000-7ed97000       \               user32
ELF     7ed97000-7ee59000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE  7eda0000-7ee59000       \               comctl32
ELF     7ee59000-7ee9d000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ee60000-7ee9d000       \               advapi32
ELF     7efa7000-7efb1000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF     7efb1000-7efba000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF     7efba000-7efcf000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF     7efcf000-7eff1000       Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF     7eff1000-7eff4000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF     7eff4000-7eff7000       Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF     7eff7000-7f000000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF     b7cb2000-b7cb5000       Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF     b7cb6000-b7cb9000       Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF     b7cb9000-b7de8000       Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF     b7de8000-b7dfa000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF     b7dfb000-b7e00000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF     b7e0a000-b7f1b000       Export          libwine.so.1
ELF     b7f1e000-b7f34000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000a
        0000000c    0
        0000000b    0
00000008 (D) C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
        00000019    0
        00000018    0
        00000017    0
        00000016    0
        00000015    0
        00000014    0
        00000013    0
        00000012    2
        00000011   15
        00000010   15
        0000000f    0
        0000000e    0
        0000000d    1
        00000009    0 <==
```

So depressing.

----------


## Sammi

ATI. What else can I say  :Sad:

----------


## Lux9698

Greetings People,
1st of all I would like to say that you guys rock.
I'm reading since days in this forum and what can I say, my Edgy runs awesome on my AMD 64 3200+.
I installed the Nvidia driver 96xx for my 4200 TI Geforce8, Beryl and I can even sync my PDA with Kontact, everything runs without a problem.
The only thing who just won't run is my WoW (BC). I'm soooo close to get rid of Microsoft, PLEASE HELP.
I don;t no what else to try.
I installed the newest Wine application, simce to run fine and did all the succested tweaks.
I copied everything from my World of Warcraft (BC)Folder on my Microsoft partion to Ubuntu, changed the permissions, load down the dll's and when I try to start WoW over a Terminal thats the dump and nothing else happen.

Could you guys give me a hand on that, PLEASE ?!

Thats the command: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe
 Thats the dump:
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7c231318 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x7c231318).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:7c231318 ESP:0032dca4 EBP:0032dccc EFLAGS:00010202(   - 00      - -RI1)
 EAX:00000000 EBX:7c240400 ECX:0032dcc4 EDX:00000004
 ESI:0032de64 EDI:7c2211e0
Stack dump:
0x0032dca4:  ffffffff 7ffdc0c0 0033e31c 00000004
0x0032dcb4:  0032dcc4 0016eda8 0016edb8 7c240400
0x0032dcc4:  00000004 7c240400 0032de1c 7c23177b
0x0032dcd4:  ffffffff 7ffdc0c0 0033e31c 00000004
0x0032dce4:  00000000 7c2244da ffffffff 7c222f90
0x0032dcf4:  0032dd08 7bc3579e 00000002 00000003
Backtrace:
=>1 0x7c231318 in dbghelp (+0x21318) (0x0032dccc)
  2 0x7c23177b in dbghelp (+0x2177b) (0x0032de1c)
  3 0x7c233018 StackWalk+0x108() in dbghelp (0x0032de8c)
  4 0x006c0dcf in wow (+0x2c0dcf) (0x0033e374)
  5 0x006c090d in wow (+0x2c090d) (0x0033e3a8)
  6 0x006a1998 in wow (+0x2a1998) (0x0033e3bc)
  7 0x006a1222 in wow (+0x2a1222) (0x0033f138)
  8 0x006a0da9 in wow (+0x2a0da9) (0x0033f960)
  9 0x006a0ce3 in wow (+0x2a0ce3) (0x0033f98c)
  10 0x006a0dd4 in wow (+0x2a0dd4) (0x0033f998)
  11 0x00403dea in wow (+0x3dea) (0x0033fc00)
  12 0x0040270b in wow (+0x270b) (0x0033fe68)
  13 0x00402572 in wow (+0x2572) (0x0033fe78)
  14 0x00404b0e in wow (+0x4b0e) (0x0033ff08)
  15 0x7b8702be in kernel32 (+0x502be) (0x0033ffe8)
  16 0xb7eca587 wine_switch_to_stack+0x17() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
0x7c231318: movl        %edx,0x0(%eax)
Modules:
Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (94 modules)
PE      340000-3d0000   Deferred        fmod
PE      400000-d9b000   Export          wow
PE      10000000-10069000       Deferred        divxdecoder
ELF     7b800000-7b926000       Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE  7b820000-7b926000       \               kernel32
ELF     7bc00000-7bc94000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE  7bc10000-7bc94000       \               ntdll
ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF     7bfeb000-7c000000       Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE  7bff0000-7c000000       \               psapi
ELF     7c201000-7c249000       Export          dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE  7c210000-7c249000       \               dbghelp
ELF     7c249000-7c25e000       Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE  7c250000-7c25e000       \               midimap
ELF     7c25e000-7c29a000       Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE  7c270000-7c29a000       \               wineoss
ELF     7c2ba000-7c2ec000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE  7c2c0000-7c2ec000       \               uxtheme
PE      7d400000-7d40f000       --none--        msacm32
ELF     7d41e000-7d423000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF     7d423000-7d42c000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF     7d42c000-7d44a000       Deferred        ximcp.so.2
ELF     7d44a000-7d44c000       Deferred        xlcutf8load.so.2
ELF     7d44c000-7d44f000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF     7d44f000-7d457000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF     7d457000-7d45a000       Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF     7d980000-7da0d000       Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE  7d990000-7da0d000       \               winex11
ELF     7da0d000-7da2b000       Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF     7da2b000-7da5a000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF     7da5a000-7da6e000       Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF     7da6e000-7dad8000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF     7dad8000-7daf7000       Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE  7dae0000-7daf7000       \               mpr
ELF     7daf7000-7db3e000       Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE  7db00000-7db3e000       \               wininet
ELF     7db3e000-7dba2000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE  7db50000-7dba2000       \               msvcrt
ELF     7dba2000-7dbc8000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
ELF     7dbc8000-7dbdc000       Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE  7dbd0000-7dbdc000       \               lz32
ELF     7dbdc000-7dbf5000       Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE  7dbe0000-7dbf5000       \               version
ELF     7dbf5000-7dc83000       Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE  7dc00000-7dc83000       \               winmm
ELF     7dc83000-7dc9f000       Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE  7dc90000-7dc9f000       \               imm32
ELF     7dd04000-7dd06000       Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF     7dd06000-7e58c000       Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF     7e58c000-7e591000       Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF     7e591000-7e60b000       Deferred        libglu.so.1
ELF     7e60b000-7e697000       Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF     7e697000-7e760000       Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF     7e760000-7e778000       Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF     7e778000-7e7f2000       Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE  7e790000-7e7f2000       \               opengl32
ELF     7e7f2000-7e81e000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE  7e800000-7e81e000       \               ws2_32
ELF     7e81e000-7e838000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE  7e820000-7e838000       \               wsock32
ELF     7e838000-7e84b000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF     7e84b000-7e869000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e850000-7e869000       \               iphlpapi
ELF     7e869000-7e8be000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE  7e880000-7e8be000       \               rpcrt4
ELF     7e8be000-7e957000       Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE  7e8d0000-7e957000       \               ole32
ELF     7e957000-7e9af000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE  7e970000-7e9af000       \               shlwapi
ELF     7e9af000-7eaa1000       Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE  7e9c0000-7eaa1000       \               shell32
ELF     7eaa1000-7eaac000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF     7eaac000-7eab9000       Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF     7eab9000-7eabe000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF     7eb9d000-7ec54000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ebb0000-7ec54000       \               gdi32
ELF     7ec54000-7ed8d000       Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE  7ec70000-7ed8d000       \               user32
ELF     7ed8d000-7ee4d000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE  7eda0000-7ee4d000       \               comctl32
ELF     7ee4d000-7ee93000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ee60000-7ee93000       \               advapi32
ELF     7ef9d000-7efa8000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF     7efa8000-7efb2000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF     7efb2000-7efc8000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF     7efc8000-7efee000       Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF     7efee000-7eff7000       Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF     7eff7000-7f000000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF     b7d61000-b7d64000       Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF     b7d65000-b7d69000       Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF     b7d69000-b7e9d000       Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF     b7e9e000-b7eb1000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF     b7ec3000-b7fd4000       Export          libwine.so.1
ELF     b7fd6000-b7ff1000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000a 
        0000000c    0
        0000000b    0
00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
        00000009    0 <==

----------


## Sammi

I really am no expert on Wine, but these two lines from your error dump seem to say that you don't have write permission to your WoW files/directory, even though you said you did change the permissions:


```
 wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7c231318 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x7c231318).
```

You should at least doble and triple check if you have proper read/write permission to all the files in your WoW directory. Maybe root is set as the owner of the files/directories, if so then you need to change it to your login user. You need root privileges in a nautilus window to do this, and you can get them with this command "gksu nautilus".

----------


## Lux9698

Thanks for your quick responce.

If I enter this comman tin a Terminal,
thats the result ????

Clueless, I hope that means anything to you:
 :Confused:  


juergen@juergen-desktop:~$ gksu nautilus
(nautilus:21479): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

(nautilus:21479): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
Volume monitoring will not work.

----------


## Forsythe

Hi there!

I've recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) and REALLY love it.  I've never used Linux before, but switched after I got fed up with how Microsoft is handling their operating systems.

I used the Ubuntu wiki to help me install my ATI Radeon 9600's drivers using the Xorg package after installing the operating system. This fixed my UXGA LCD's screen resolution problem (Ubuntu wouldn't let me switch to 1440x900 from 1024x760).  After that, I added code to my xorg.conf file to create a desktop of size 2880x1800 to use my 2nd monitor.

In an attempt to test my graphics card out in Linux, I installed Wine (including the dev files).  Using the Ubuntu wiki again, I installed World of WarCraft and the Burning Crusade expansion pack.  The game appears to work fine, minus a few issues that make it unplayable.  The issues are as follows (in as much detail as I can muster):

1. The game freezes my entire computer and forces me to reboot completely in one of two spots.  The game either freezes after I get to the point where the buttons and login boxes should show up on the title screen (it loads fine and then locks up at the exact point the stuff is supposed to load - the stuff never loads and I have to restart), or once I log in and attempt to choose a character.  I have found no pattern to these lock ups whatsoever.  I read a post on the transgaming forums that advised me to add the following to my xorg.conf file, which I did:



```
Section "Device"
   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"
   Driver      "fglrx"
   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
   Option       "UseFastTLS" "off"
   Option       "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
EndSection
```

The original thread may be found here.  I thought this had solved the problem, because I was able to get into the game for the first time ever after making this change.  Unfortunately, upon logging out, closing WoW, and attempting to log back in, it froze yet again.

2. In the random event that I am able to get into the game successfully (thrice so far), I cannot change my video options without the game crashing completely.  I specifically wanted to make the game run in a window, just in case that might solve problem #1.  I read somewhere that WoW crashes when using OpenGL and attempting to change video options and that a workaround for the problem has been to start the game in D3D mode instead.

3. WoW freezes without fail if D3D is used just like I'd detailed in problem #1.  I've never been able to get to a logon screen at all.

As a final side note, I have applied the registry change to add an OpenGL key and string to the Wine registry as detailed in the Ubuntu wiki instructions for installing World of WarCraft.  I have also edited my WoW configuration file to reflect the changes described in Tweak #2 on that page.  These have improved WoW's performance, but have not resolved the 3 problems detailed above.

If any more information is needed, please detail what exactly is needed and I'll see if I can get it.  As I said, I've never used Linux, so I'm not quite used to running lots of commands to test things.  On Windows, you just kinda changed program settings and rebooted to see if you'd made things better or worse - that's the kind of debugging I'm used to.  :Razz:  

Thanks again!  :Smile:

----------


## Forsythe

*EDIT:* _I've added the following code to my config.wtf file, which forced WoW to run in windowed mode and fixed my problem with having to reboot completely:_



```
SET gxWindow "1"
```

_That should take care of problem 1, mentioned below.  Problems 2 and 3 still persist (I don't think there's a way to fix problem 2 at the moment - it's been listed as a bug a lot of places I've searched for info on it), however, and I'd like to know if there's a way to fix them or not still.

Thanks!_

Hi there!

I've recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) and REALLY love it.  I've never used Linux before, but switched after I got fed up with how Microsoft is handling their operating systems.

I used the Ubuntu wiki to help me install my ATI Radeon 9600's drivers using the Xorg package after installing the operating system. This fixed my UXGA LCD's screen resolution problem (Ubuntu wouldn't let me switch to 1440x900 from 1024x760).  After that, I added code to my xorg.conf file to create a desktop of size 2880x1800 to use my 2nd monitor.

In an attempt to test my graphics card out in Linux, I installed Wine (including the dev files).  Using the Ubuntu wiki again, I installed World of WarCraft and the Burning Crusade expansion pack.  The game appears to work fine, minus a few issues that make it unplayable.  The issues are as follows (in as much detail as I can muster):

1. *[FIXED - SEE ABOVE]*The game freezes my entire computer and forces me to reboot completely in one of two spots.  The game either freezes after I get to the point where the buttons and login boxes should show up on the title screen (it loads fine and then locks up at the exact point the stuff is supposed to load - the stuff never loads and I have to restart), or once I log in and attempt to choose a character.  I have found no pattern to these lock ups whatsoever.  I read a post on the transgaming forums that advised me to add the following to my xorg.conf file, which I did:



```
Section "Device"
   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"
   Driver      "fglrx"
   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
   Option       "UseFastTLS" "off"
   Option       "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
EndSection
```

The original thread may be found here.  I thought this had solved the problem, because I was able to get into the game for the first time ever after making this change.  Unfortunately, upon logging out, closing WoW, and attempting to log back in, it froze yet again.

2. In the random event that I am able to get into the game successfully (thrice so far), I cannot change my video options without the game crashing completely.  I specifically wanted to make the game run in a window, just in case that might solve problem #1.  I read somewhere that WoW crashes when using OpenGL and attempting to change video options and that a workaround for the problem has been to start the game in D3D mode instead.

3. WoW freezes without fail if D3D is used just like I'd detailed in problem #1.  I've never been able to get to a logon screen at all.

As a final side note, I have applied the registry change to add an OpenGL key and string to the Wine registry as detailed in the Ubuntu wiki instructions for installing World of WarCraft.  I have also edited my WoW configuration file to reflect the changes described in Tweak #2 on that page.  These have improved WoW's performance, but have not resolved the 3 problems detailed above.

If any more information is needed, please detail what exactly is needed and I'll see if I can get it.  As I said, I've never used Linux, so I'm not quite used to running lots of commands to test things.  On Windows, you just kinda changed program settings and rebooted to see if you'd made things better or worse - that's the kind of debugging I'm used to.  :Razz:  

Thanks again!  :Smile:

----------


## Forsythe

Hit the refresh button and didn't realize I'd resend my post...  My bad...  I don't know if/how you can delete posts, so I'll just edit this so I don't have two HUGE posts.  :Razz:

----------


## geekpower73

Hello,
Just a quick post to report that I followed the howto instuctions and everything works fine (including BC) on a Dell Latitude D810 (ATI fix applied).

Thanks to all of the contributors to the howto.

Best regards

----------


## Memonas

Sammi, theres a problem with the eigth step! And possibly a fatal one, World of Warcraft has an antihack program called Warden built into it, since most bots and hacks need to make some changes to the client Warden looks out for any changes at all to any of the files, and adding 3 lines to something isn't hard to miss, personally I would not feel safe doing that to my file without emailing blizzard first at least.

----------


## jameslov

-Forsythe

I am also quite new to linux and have faced a similar learning curve in regards to using the terminal and playing with coded settings.  It is a little daunting to have to edit settings in a text editor instead of using windows style "options" or "preferences" menus.  I think once you get used to it and gain a little confidence you will find you really like the level of control linux gives you over the way your operating system works.  In regards to your post, there are several commands you can run to make sure that your video drivers are installed properly.  open a terminal and run the command



```
fglrxinfo
```

and you should see something like this:



```
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Generic
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
```

Then run 



```
glxinfo | grep render
```

and you should see something like this:



```
direct rendering: Yes
    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Generic
```

If you results referring to mesa drivers, say that direct rendering is not on or some other kind of output, post them on the forum.  

Also check your xorg.conf file again.  Make sure that you type



```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

paying attention to the case of the letters (the X in X11 is capitalized).  When I first ran this command I got a blank file and couldn't figure out WHAT was going on.  Before you change anything however, make sure you make a backup of it by saving it as xorg.conf_backup, then reopen xorg.conf.  Always back it up before you make changes.  If you ever get stuck in command line (ie. X won't open and all you can do is type commands) type 



```
sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
```

Then hit ctrl o and save the output as xorg.conf to overwrite the damaged driver file.  

Your ATI device section should be more detailed that what you posted I think, for instance mine looks like this: 



```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"ATI Radeon x1400"
	Driver		"fglrx"
	Option	    	"ForceMonitors" "lvds,crt1"
	Option	    	"Centermode" "off"
	Option	    	"VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	    	"OpenGLOverlay" "off"
	Option	    	"OverlayOnCRTC2" "0"
	Option	    	"PseudoColorVisuals" "off"
	Option	    	"HSync2" "31-64"
	Option	    	"VRefresh2" "56-75"
	Option	    	"UseFastTLS" "off"
	Option	    	"TexturedVideo" "on"
	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
	Option 		"Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option 		"UseFastTLS" "off"
	Option 		"KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

You can see that I also have the fix suggested on the transgaming.org forum, I needed it to stop my computer from freezing as well.  I would recommend that you don't simply copy this section since your BusID, VRefresh rate and HSync might be different.  

Make sure that you have a section called "Module" that looks something like this:



```
Section "Module"
	Load	"GLcore"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"dbe"
	Load	"ddc"
	Load	"dri"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"type1"
	Load	"v4l"
	Load	"vbe"
EndSection
```

This one you probably could copy, loading them all on my computer doesn't seem to have any detrimental effects.  

As far as your post about the game freezing when you try to change video settings, you will find in the troubleshooting part of the wiki and in an earlier post of mine a short section about an add on called ApplyToForehead which will allow you to change graphics settings in opengl.  Make sure you have it installed in the addon folder in WoW and turned on properly before you enter the game.  Ok this is a long post, hope it helps you.

----------


## Sammi

@Memonas
You're quite a paranoia freak aren't you?  :Very Happy: 

This is maybe a bit hard to explain...

You have to understand that config.wtf is indeed a text edit _config_ file. It's made by Blizzard to be edited by hand by the gamers. My guess is that Blizzard made it to be a fail safe, if changing settings through the graphical user interface(GUI) in game, doesn't work. Otherwise they could just have stored all the settings values in a binary file that would not be readable or editable by us.

To my best knowledge you can not input any data or values in to this file, which would put you in breach of the WoW EULA, and specifically those three lines you are asked to input are 100% harmless. They only specify how large the sound buffer should be, what sound architecture to use, and to use opengl for 3d rendering. All very legal things to do, so don't worry  :Very Happy: 

Also the sheer number of Linux users who edit their config.wtf files manually without problems, speaks for it self. Even Mac and Windows users get to edit their config.wtf in peace. And at last, I really don't see how "Warden" could be able to tell between what lines have been put in by the game it self, and which lines have been put in manually but one self, because the lines a exactly the same.

----------


## Jovec

> 2. In the random event that I am able to get into the game successfully (thrice so far), I cannot change my video options without the game crashing completely.  I specifically wanted to make the game run in a window, just in case that might solve problem #1.  I read somewhere that WoW crashes when using OpenGL and attempting to change video options and that a workaround for the problem has been to start the game in D3D mode instead.
> 
> 3. WoW freezes without fail if D3D is used just like I'd detailed in problem #1.  I've never been able to get to a logon screen at all.


To change your settings under OpenGL, download and install this mod (you may need to enable out of date addons in WoW): http://files.wowace.com/ApplyToForeh...ead-r19476.zip
This will prevent WoW from making immediate changes to your graphics settings (they will be applied the next time you run WoW instead).

----------


## Sammi

> (they will be applied the next time you run WoW instead).


Actually if you found that little bit of info in the howto, I'm a bit afraid that I might have just made it up. Well in fact I did believe it did work the way you describe, the first time I used the addon, but after using it some more I found out that settings are actually applied immediately, and that I was unable to change the settings for screen resolution and vertical sync.

I then looked through the code of the addon and found only three lines:


```
SetMultisampleFormat = function() end
SetScreenResolution = function() end
RestartGx = function() end
```

There was even another file in the addon's directory where I found this descriptive line:



> ## Notes: This small addon will kill three functions, which crashes the WoW client when changing graphical settings under Linux.


I'm not 100% sure what these three functions are, as I have little or no programming knowledge, but looking at the three lines of code I'm pretty damn sure that they're killing one functions each and that changing resolution is one of them.

Anybody with lua programming experience know what the other two are?

----------


## Lux9698

Thanks a lot Sammi,

Just a FYI

You brought me on the right track.
I actually tried to copy the whole WoW folder from my Window.
That didn't quite work out. Even I checked and verified the access rights again.
NOTHING.

So I started back from scratch after i deleted the copied folder.
Followed the How to for the wine hq installation, doppelchecked my Nvidia driver installation and checked the settings.
Installed WoW over wine hq without a problem, installed the MS drivers for
tweak #1, started the game, run several updates from WoW. Fantastic, everything runs.

Downloaded the slim installer for "Burning Crusade".
So far so good, now, where I tried to run the installer over wine my only problem began.
The screen poped up for the "BC" installation, but I could not start it, hmmmm.
I tried everything: Screensettings, different kind of Wine settings, checked the access right, nothing.
I restarted Ubuntu, and just as I thought "that's my last try".  :LOL:  
The installer of "BC" started without a problem, like nothing happend before.
"BC" got installed , loged in, made 2 other updates.
and it's running ever since.

Awesome, I think that was the last reason, to stay with MS. Problem solved.

Again, you guys rock

 :Guitar:

----------


## Sammi

I'm very happy it worked for you  :Very Happy: 

Unfortunately some of us need to be a bit stubborn to get WoW to run properly with Wine. I had troubles too at first, and I've hit new problems as I've changed hardware and newer versions of both WoW and Wine brought both new bugs and fixes. I was looking for a way to "give back" to Ubuntu, as Ubuntu gave me so much, and for me this all became so interesting that I decided that I could write about it, so I started updating the howto with my new knowledge that I mostly found in other peoples posts  :Mr. Green: 

I've even come to think of myself as a maintainer of the howto, though I don't in any way think of the howto as my own, or of myself as an expert on this subject. I just love being a part of a community, where people help each other make things work. God bless the ubuntuforums.org  :KDE Star:

----------


## Lux9698

DITTO !!!

This forum and the "movement" of Ubuntu.
My personal opinion.

_THE BEST EVER HAPPEND IN A LONG LONG TIME_

 :Smile:  


And I would like to be a part of it and also starting to give back
( as much I ask already, and thats a LOT)
 :Smile:

----------


## zami

Most people have probably already done this, but a small step missing from the howto is, installing the MS Fonts.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...icrosoft_Fonts

Before installing them, my WoW installation menus all had a teeeeny tiny little line of gibberish text on the buttons.  It was  sorta 50/50 if I was  "accepting" or "declining" the installation agreement.  Or  pressing "play" or "upgrade", etc.

(If this has already been brought up I apologize - and freely admit that I only skimmed through about 10 of the 20 pages of this post! )

Excellent how to.  Thank you for maintaining it!

-zami

----------


## zami

I just noticed at step 8 where the howto says


```
gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WTF/config.wtf
```

The last bit should be Config.wtf , with a capital C.  Lest ye make a second config file. 

-zami

----------


## jfanaian

I've noticed that the fix for the hanging issue on ATI makes Xgl hang.


```
 Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
 Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
 Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
```

Why is that? Is it possible to have this where I don't have to modify my xorg.conf everytime I want to play WoW?  :Sad:

----------


## Sammi

@zami

Thx for the input. I've updated both the op and the howto thanks to you  :Wink: 

I actually have noticed that the wtf directory is with small letters and Config.wtf starts with a capitalized letter before, and I went through the whole howto to correct this. I just oversaw the op  :d'oh!: 



Anyway, is there really noone who knows enough lua scripting to tell me what those three lines do?


```
SetMultisampleFormat = function() end
SetScreenResolution = function() end
RestartGx = function() end
```

----------


## dcampfield2007

Hello,

WoW starts on my computer with Wine and logs on, but when I click on Enter World, it loads up to 3/4 of the way then crashes!

Here is the output from terminal:


```
derek@derek-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine WoW.exe -opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f544,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d058,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d0b0,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
```

and here is my config.wtf:


```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "85"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "450.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET farclip "350.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "0.600000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET locale "enUS"
SET accountName "FLASHBLUENET1"
SET realmName "Cho'gall"
SET gameTip "9"
SET timingTestError "0"
```

I have nvidia geforce 4000 mx gpu and 1.0.8776 driver installed correctly

I have OpenGL registry tweak installed also

WoW crashes and has this crash report:


```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft (build 6403)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time:     Feb 24, 2007 12:01:26.344 PM
User:     derek
Computer: derek-desktop
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:00000000

The instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 6403
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=0033F8BC  EBX=00000000  ECX=01108008  EDX=0110A874  ESI=0D479368
EDI=00D7FE54  EBP=0033F8B4  ESP=0033F8A4  EIP=00000000  FLG=00210202
CS =0073      DS =007B      ES =007B      SS =007B      FS =0033      GS =003B


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

00000000 0033F8B4 0000:00000000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
005D2DEE 0033F8C8 0001:001D1DEE C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
005CEB6F 0033F8FC 0001:001CDB6F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0072C34F 0033F920 0001:0032B34F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006EAAEA 0033F93C 0001:002E9AEA C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0040198C 0033F958 0001:0000098C C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00471FA4 0033FDAC 0001:00070FA4 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00426BB0 0033FDE0 0001:00025BB0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004234DA 0033FE04 0001:000224DA C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00423268 0033FE60 0001:00022268 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004230F1 0033FE78 0001:000220F1 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00404B0E 0033FF08 0001:00003B0E C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7B87011E 0033FFE8 0001:0004F11E c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

005D2DEE WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00D7FE54,0x00000000,0x00D7FE50,0x0084C276)
005CEB6F WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x008AB32C,0x0072C20D,0x00000000,0x00000001)
0072C34F WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x03CAE022,0x00000000,0x006C5793)
006EAAEA WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x00000001,0x0033FDC0,0x00000001)
0040198C WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0xC3AF8091,0xC537E7CD,0x42B8CD05,0x0033FDC0)
00471FA4 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000075C6,0x0110CC08,0x00000000,0x06DDF568)
00426BB0 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0033FDF8,0x00000102,0x0110CC08,0x00000000)
004234DA WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFDF000,0x00000000,0x7B8AB500,0x69676E45)
00423268 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00402584,0x00000001,0x00000001)
004230F1 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0040A850,0x00400000,0x00000000,0x001166EB)
00404B0E WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFDF000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7B87011E kernel32.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
B7EBA5A7              wine_switch_to_stack+23 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

0x00340000 - 0x003D0000  C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\fmod.dll
0x00400000 - 0x00D9D000  C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0x10000000 - 0x10069000  C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll
0x7B820000 - 0x7B926000  c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x7BC10000 - 0x7BC94000  c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7BFC0000 - 0x7C000000  c:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
0x7CA80000 - 0x7CA89000  c:\windows\system32\psapi.dll
0x7CAA0000 - 0x7CAB2000  c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x7CB40000 - 0x7CB6A000  c:\windows\system32\wineoss.drv
0x7CB90000 - 0x7CBBC000  c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x7D6E0000 - 0x7D6E7000  c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
0x7DA60000 - 0x7DAD6000  c:\windows\system32\winex11.drv
0x7DBB0000 - 0x7DBC0000  c:\windows\system32\mpr.dll
0x7DBD0000 - 0x7DC07000  c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
0x7DC20000 - 0x7DC6C000  c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x7DC70000 - 0x7DC92000  c:\windows\system32\msacm32.drv
0x7DCA0000 - 0x7DCA6000  c:\windows\system32\lz32.dll
0x7DCB0000 - 0x7DCBF000  c:\windows\system32\version.dll
0x7DCD0000 - 0x7DD4D000  c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
0x7DD50000 - 0x7DD69000  c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
0x7E790000 - 0x7E7F6000  c:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll
0x7E800000 - 0x7E822000  c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
0x7E830000 - 0x7E83C000  c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll
0x7E860000 - 0x7E86D000  c:\windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x7E880000 - 0x7E8C2000  c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
0x7E8D0000 - 0x7E95B000  c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x7E970000 - 0x7E9B3000  c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
0x7E9C0000 - 0x7EAA7000  c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
0x7EBC0000 - 0x7EC57000  c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
0x7EC70000 - 0x7ED91000  c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
0x7EDA0000 - 0x7EE50000  c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
0x7EE60000 - 0x7EE96000  c:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll


----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 00000000)

00000000: <can't read from this address>


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0033F8A4)

* = addr               **                                         *           
0033F8A0: 89 8D 5D 00  51 2D 5D 00  01 00 00 00  BC F8 33 00  ..].Q-].......3.
0033F8B0: 08 80 10 01  C8 F8 33 00  EE 2D 5D 00  68 93 47 0D  ......3..-].h.G.
0033F8C0: 01 00 00 00  08 4C 89 00  FC F8 33 00  6F EB 5C 00  .....L....3.o.\.
0033F8D0: 54 FE D7 00  00 00 00 00  50 FE D7 00  76 C2 84 00  T.......P...v...
0033F8E0: 01 00 00 00  4C 52 86 00  08 00 00 00  EC F8 33 00  ....LR........3.
0033F8F0: ED F8 33 00  00 00 00 00  01 02 00 00  20 F9 33 00  ..3......... .3.
0033F900: 4F C3 72 00  2C B3 8A 00  0D C2 72 00  00 00 00 00  O.r.,.....r.....
0033F910: 01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0033F920: 3C F9 33 00  EA AA 6E 00  01 00 00 00  22 E0 CA 03  <.3...n....."...
0033F930: 00 00 00 00  93 57 6C 00  34 01 D0 03  58 F9 33 00  .....Wl.4...X.3.
0033F940: 8C 19 40 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  C0 FD 33 00  ..@...........3.
0033F950: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  AC FD 33 00  A4 1F 47 00  ..........3...G.
0033F960: 91 80 AF C3  CD E7 37 C5  05 CD B8 42  C0 FD 33 00  ......7....B..3.
0033F970: 68 F5 DD 06  68 F5 DD 06  00 00 11 00  00 00 00 00  h...h...........
0033F980: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  B4 B7 D3 7E  9C F9 33 00  ...........~..3.
0033F990: 30 BC D0 7E  60 67 D5 7E  B4 B7 D3 7E  EC FC 33 00  0..~`g.~...~..3.
0033F9A0: E6 6D CC 7E  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  04 FA 33 00  .m.~..........3.
0033F9B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0033F9C0: 74 FC 33 00  00 00 00 00  44 C0 FD 7F  F7 83 E9 B7  t.3.....D.......
0033F9D0: 93 00 00 00  00 A7 6C 7E  30 30 54 69  F7 83 E9 B7  ......l~00Ti....
0033F9E0: F1 66 C3 7B  00 A7 6C 7E  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .f.{..l~........
0033F9F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  93 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0033FA00: D9 8C E9 B7  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  DB 61 C5 7B  .............a.{
0033FA10: B4 B7 D3 7E  03 01 00 00  FF FF FF FF  EC FC 33 00  ...~..........3.
0033FA20: 43 54 CE 7E  00 00 11 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  CT.~............
0033FA30: 93 00 00 00  00 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0033FA40: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  B8 10 02 7C  90 FA 33 00  ...........|..3.
0033FA50: 41 B9 CF 7E  00 00 00 00  B0 FA 33 00  68 93 C7 7B  A..~......3.h..{
0033FA60: 0B 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 FD 33 00  ............ .3.
0033FA70: 00 00 00 00  44 C0 FD 7F  F7 83 E9 B7  00 00 00 00  ....D...........
0033FA80: 00 A7 6C 7E  F8 12 47 00  F7 83 E9 B7  31 31 00 02  ..l~..G.....11..
0033FA90: 00 A7 6C 7E  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ..l~............
0033FAA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  D9 8C E9 B7  ................
0033FAB0: 03 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0033FAC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0033FAD0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0033FAE0: 00 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0033FAF0: 00 00 00 00  B8 10 02 7C  3C FB 33 00  A0 56 A8 7D  .......|<.3..V.}
0033FB00: 08 B0 1D 07  A8 E7 11 05  69 5A 5C 08  D4 FB 33 00  ........iZ\...3.
0033FB10: 08 B0 1D 07  00 00 00 00  3C FB 33 00  A0 56 A8 7D  ........<.3..V.}
0033FB20: FF 04 00 00  28 CF 07 7C  00 00 00 00  20 00 01 00  ....(..|.... ...
0033FB30: 1F 85 C2 7B  90 BC D0 7E  00 B5 8A 7B  7C FB 33 00  ...{...~...{|.3.
0033FB40: A0 75 88 7B  60 67 D5 7E  EB FF FF FF  EB 77 88 7B  .u.{`g.~.....w.{
0033FB50: B4 B7 D3 7E  02 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  6C FB 33 00  ...~........l.3.
0033FB60: 90 BC D0 7E  0C FC 33 00  00 00 00 00  30 FC 33 00  ...~..3.....0.3.
0033FB70: 89 A5 E9 B7  24 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  8C FB 33 00  ....$.........3.
0033FB80: 60 BC D0 7E  60 67 D5 7E  B4 B7 D3 7E  AC FB 33 00  `..~`g.~...~..3.
0033FB90: 55 CC D0 7E  24 00 01 00  00 B5 8A 7B  7B 66 A8 7D  U..~$......{{f.}
0033FBA0: 3C D5 AC 7D  00 00 00 00  78 1F 16 00  EC FC 33 00  <..}....x.....3.
0033FBB0: F6 69 A8 7D  00 00 00 00  24 00 01 00  00 02 00 00  .i.}....$.......
0033FBC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0C FC 33 00  40 00 00 00  ..........3.@...
0033FBD0: 40 00 00 00  0C FC 33 00  04 C4 E9 B7  40 00 00 00  @.....3.....@...
0033FBE0: 1A 60 C5 7B  05 00 00 00  04 FD 33 00  40 00 00 00  .`.{......3.@...
0033FBF0: 00 02 00 00  24 00 01 00  EC FC 33 00  00 C0 FD 7F  ....$.....3.....
0033FC00: 68 93 C7 7B  00 00 00 00  04 FD 33 00  EC FC 33 00  h..{......3...3.
0033FC10: FF 62 C5 7B  02 00 00 00  30 FC 33 00  00 00 00 00  .b.{....0.3.....
0033FC20: 7B 01 00 00  2B 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  30 FC 33 00  {...+.......0.3.
0033FC30: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  7B 01 2B 02  ............{.+.
0033FC40: 24 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  B4 B7 D3 7E  00 00 00 00  $..........~....
0033FC50: 01 00 00 00  74 FC 33 00  01 00 00 00  58 02 00 00  ....t.3.....X...
0033FC60: 00 00 00 00  74 FC 33 00  01 00 00 00  00 C0 FD 7F  ....t.3.........
0033FC70: 01 00 00 00  24 00 01 00  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  ....$...........
0033FC80: 7B 01 2B 02  EB 75 00 00  7B 01 00 00  2B 02 00 00  {.+..u..{...+...
0033FC90: FF 73 88 7B  B4 B7 D3 7E  DC FC 33 00  CC FC 33 00  .s.{...~..3...3.
0033FCA0: AA 6F D1 7E  24 00 01 00  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  .o.~$...........


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x1
Number of Processors:   1
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     1033

Percent memory used:    21
Total physical memory:  527212544
Free Memory:            157278208
Page file:              1538084864
Total virtual memory:   2147352575
```

and says

----------


## Sammi

Your problem seems so ATI'ish :/

Try updating the graphics card driver: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html (no promises and be careful - backup your xorg.conf file before you begin)

Also how much ram and what cpu do you have?

----------


## spaceghoti

I've discovered that whenever there's a code change in my system, either because wine or fglrx updates, or WoW pushes a new patch to me, the system will lock up just before it loads the fields to enter my account name and password.  Then, if I leave it alone overnight it will magically work again.  No amount of tweaking my xorg.conf, rebooting or rerunning winecfg appears to change this behavior.

However, you folks have pointed out some new tricks that I've applied without success, so I'm hoping we can delve a little deeper and obtain a little more information.  So here goes.



```
fglrxinfo
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9600 Generic
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
```



```
glxinfo | grep render
direct rendering: Yes
    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9600 Generic
```



```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 NP [Mobility Radeon 9600/9700 M10/M11]"
        Driver      "fglrx"
        BoardName   "radeon"
        Option      "no_accel" "no"
        Option      "MergedFB" "off"
        Option      "AGPMode" "4"
        Option      "AGPFastWrite" "on"
        Option      "SWcursor" "off"
        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "on"
        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"
        Option      "BIOSHotkeys" "on"
        Option      "EnableDepthMoves" "true"
        Option      "mtrr" "on"
        Option          "Centermode" "off"
        Option          "VideoOverlay" "on"
        Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
        Option          "OverlayOnCRTC2" "0"
        Option          "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"
        Option          "UseFastTLS" "off"
        Option          "TexturedVideo" "on"
        Option          "UseFBDev"              "true"
        Option          "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
        Option          "UseFastTLS" "off"
        Option          "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load "GLcore"
        Load  "i2c"
        Load  "bitmap"
        Load  "ddc"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "freetype"
        Load  "int10"
        Load  "type1"
        Load  "vbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "v4l"
        Load  "dri"
EndSection
```

The frustrating part for me is that the system fixes itself after a while even if I don't touch it.  So I'm thoroughly stumped.  If someone has any ideas or needs additional information, please  let me know.  This is Kubuntu 6.10 on a T42 with 2GB of system RAM.

----------


## Sammi

> So I'm thoroughly stumped.


We're all stumped on ATI  :Brick wall:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## alican timur

I have WoW working under wine. However, the graphics are like this.

link

and very low fps.

i have ati radeon 9600.
this is my config.wtf:




> SET hwDetect "0"
> SET gxColorBits "24"
> SET gxDepthBits "24"
> SET gxResolution "1024x768"
> SET gxRefresh "60"
> SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
> SET gxFixLag "0"
> SET fullAlpha "1"
> SET lodDist "100.000000"
> ...


any ideas?

----------


## Sammi

For one you are running in DirectX mode because you havn't added this line to Config.wtf, as the howto instructs you to do:


```
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
```

You really should try adding that line first.

Secondly you could try the panel icon trick also found in the howto. It's in the troubleshooting section:


```
If you experience corrupt icons on your panel then you then you may need to set the SET UIFaster parameter in wtf/Config.wtf 
Use it like this: 
   Set UIFaster “x”  
Where x equals:
   0 – This turns off all UI acceleration
   1 – For Internal Use Only - DO NOT USE!
   2 – Enables partial UI acceleration only.
   3 – Enables all UI acceleration.
Example:
   Set UIFaster “2”
The value 2 usually corrects this problem.
```

Thirdly the howto's troubleshooting section also has a tip about adding three lines to xorg.conf. You could try that.

And number four you should check that you are running the newest of the proprietary ATI drivers, as the open source ones aren't very good for 3d or games: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

----------


## JerryM

I cannot run in OpenGL mode.. only Direct3D mode. When I try to use OpenGL, the program will crash with the usual WoW crash/error report.

I'm using an integrated intel chipset and it supports (and has enabled) direct rendering.

Any help is appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## alican timur

The set UI Faster line solved my icons problem. I still can't see my own character and it's icon that's on top of the screen, but i think that's related to my inability of using OpenGl.

When i add the line 


```
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
```

the game quits just after the loading screen. here's the error message i get on the terminal:




> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  13 (X_GLXCreateGLXPixmap)
>   Serial number of failed request:  456
>   Current serial number in output stream:  457


any idea what's wrong?

----------


## Sammi

Have you tried adding those three lines to the device section of your xorg.conf file as the troubleshooting section instructs?



> Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
> Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
> Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"


  jameslov did a great job of explaining how to do this a little while back in this tread. See post number 185: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2183925&postcount=185

----------


## dtruesdale

Quick question, I have WoW installed with the latest wine on Feisty it runs great except for one thing. The mouse is unresponsive sometimes. I have the latest Nvidia drivers also. Followed the howto and have looked all over for a possible answer. Switched to wine since cedega takes forever to launch WoW.

----------


## Aricml

I got Warcraft running (almost) pretty well on here by following the instructions (which were great!) However when I go from the "pick character" screen into the actual game it errors out and shows me the following message.



```
This application encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program         C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:       0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073.00000000

The instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000"
This memory could not be "read".

Press OK to terminate the application
```

This sure sounds like its probably something easy and dumb that I missed, but if someone who knows what that means could tell me how to rectify the situation I'd be very grateful.

-Aric

----------


## dtruesdale

Ok this is what I get when I launch WoW from a terminal:

dtruesdale@E1705:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine WoW.exe
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000):      
STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not suppor     
ted on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000):      
STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not suppor     
ted on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000):      
STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not suppor     
ted on protocol 4

What is the SPI_SETMOUSEPSEED ? Which says it's unimplemented. Is this causing the have to doubleclick to get the mouse to work on a button?

----------


## Sammi

Problems with WoW and mice are being discussed here:
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340193

@Aricml
Please read the troubleshooting section of the howto. There's a fix for a similar problem that ATI card users are experiencing involving adding three lines to xorg.conf.

----------


## alican timur

> Then run 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> glxinfo | grep render
> ```
> 
> and you should see something like this:
> ...


i get: 




> bash:  grep: command not found


?..

----------


## Sammi

No grep? This I do not understand. Isn't it a standard command in Linux? Isn't it installed in Ubuntu by default?

You could just write 'glxinfo' and then look through the whole output that that command gives you manually. You should look for a line similar to this:


```
direct rendering: Yes
```

----------


## alican timur

yes i have that line?

----------


## alican timur

i did all what you have shown in your previous messages, or what you have linked to in your previous messages. i still get the same error..




> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  13 (X_GLXCreateGLXPixmap)
>   Serial number of failed request:  473
>   Current serial number in output stream:  474

----------


## Sammi

alican timur please answer yes or no to the following question:

_Have you added these three lines to the device section of your xorg.conf file:
_

```
Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
```

 :Confused:

----------


## Aricml

@ Sammi

Unfortunately I'm using an NVIDIA graphics card and do not have a xorg.conf in the ATI section.



```
#

For users with an ATI video card: certain cards have trouble rendering games and video in opengl using current flgrx drivers which will cause your computer to hard locks when you attempt to enter a domain. This error will occur just after character creation/selection, as the game environment is loading, or possibly after a short period of play. In order to fix this error, add the following lines of code to your xorg.conf file in the ATI device section:

 Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
 Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
 Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
```

While I do greatly appreciate your help, is there a possible solution you know of that is not ATI specific?

-Aric

----------


## alican timur

okay. first of all, where i should see this:



```
direct rendering: Yes
    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Generic
```

i get:



```
direct rendering: Yes
    GLX_ATI_render_texture
OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic
```

in my "grep | render" pixel_format_float part is missing. 

it says 




> If you results referring to mesa drivers, say that direct rendering is not on or some other kind of output, post them on the forum.


so i posted it here.
and about my xorg.conf file, here is the whole thing. yes, i have added those lines.



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "Files"

	# path to defoma fonts
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
	FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"GLcore"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"dbe"
	Load	"ddc"
	Load	"dri"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"type1"
	Load	"v4l"
	Load	"vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "tr"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "CorePointer"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
	Identifier  "stylus"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
	Option	    "Type" "stylus"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
	Identifier  "eraser"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
	Option	    "Type" "eraser"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
	Identifier  "cursor"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
	Option	    "Type" "cursor"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "PHILIPS 109B"
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
	Driver		"fglrx"
	Option	    	"ForceMonitors" "lvds,crt1"
	Option	    	"Centermode" "off"
	Option	    	"VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	    	"OpenGLOverlay" "off"
	Option	    	"OverlayOnCRTC2" "0"
	Option	    	"PseudoColorVisuals" "off"
	Option	    	"HSync2" "31-64"
	Option	    	"VRefresh2" "56-75"
	Option	    	"UseFastTLS" "off"
	Option	    	"TexturedVideo" "on"
	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
	Option 		"Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option 		"UseFastTLS" "off"
	Option 		"KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier"ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
	Driver	"fglrx"
	Option	"ForceMonitors" "lvds,crt1"
	Option	"Centermode" "off"
	Option	"VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	"OpenGLOverlay" "off"
	Option	"OverlayOnCRTC2" "0"
	Option	"PseudoColorVisuals" "off"
	Option	"HSync2" "31-64"
	Option	"VRefresh2" "56-75"
	Option	"UseFastTLS" "off"
	Option	"TexturedVideo" "on"
	Option	"UseFBDev"		"true"
	Option	"Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option	"UseFastTLS" "off"
	Option	"KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
	BusID	"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
	Monitor    "PHILIPS 109B"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     1
		Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     4
		Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     8
		Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     15
		Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     16
		Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     24
		Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode         0666
EndSection
```

----------


## Sammi

@Aricml
Nvidia users don't usually suffer from that error, if the drivers are correctly installed and updated. Try a driver reinstall. I find the Envy script to be excellent for this: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
If you want to use the script, then you need to remove the Nvidia driver in Synaptic first.

@alican timur
You have direct rendering. Great.

I am no expert in xorg.conf configuration. However I do think that your xorg.conf is scrambled, because there are a lot of double entries. Are you running two monitors or something?

This command brings up a UI that guides you through reconfigurating you xorg.conf from scratch:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```

But be very sure to back up the filre first:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
```

----------


## Sammi

Is it only me or are 99% of all the problems people are having running WoW driver related?

----------


## alican timur

hey there. I'm so sorry to bother you again and again, but i reconfigured the xorg.conf file with the ui you posted above, but WoW still shuts itself down just after the loading screen. 
i get this error on the terminal:



```
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  13 (X_GLXCreateGLXPixmap)
  Serial number of failed request:  463
  Current serial number in output stream:  464
```

i know i don't know anything about it, but since the difference between the grep | render response in the tutorial and the response i get in my computer was the statement




> GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float


i seriously think there's a problem about pixels and glx (whatever they signify). i appr. your help very much. can you please look into this again?

plus, now every fullscreen application (like the linux native game cube2 (sauerbraten) and the wow login screen) is working with very low fps and slowed.

----------


## Sammi

Can you post the xorg.conf file again?

----------


## alican timur

yess sure. 



```
Section "Files"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
	# path to defoma fonts
	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"ddc"
	Load	"dri"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"type1"
	Load	"vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"tr"
	Option		"XkbVariant"	"Turkish (q)"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ExplorerPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "stylus"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "stylus"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "eraser"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "eraser"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "cursor"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "cursor"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
	Driver		"ati"
	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"PHILIPS 109B"
	Option		"DPMS"
	HorizSync	30-97
	VertRefresh	50-160
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
	Monitor		"PHILIPS 109B"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection
```

----------


## Lincolns_back

_hey im not sure how to psot inmy own forum or make on so im postign here my wine was fien  one day i went into winecfg then clickedadd program and it came up with this 

err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"z:\\home\\lincoln\\Desktop"'.
err:commdlg:IShellBrowserImpl_BrowseObject could not browse to folder 

so i cant add programs with it adn cant install stuff it jsut freezes on stuff plz help i tryed reinstalloing it but didnt work

_

----------


## Sammi

You haven't readded those three lines. Your device section should look like this in stead of what it looks like right now:


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
    Driver        "ati"
    BusID        "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option       "UseFBDev"        "true"
    Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
    Option       "UseFastTLS" "off"
    Option       "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
EndSection
```

Also now you are using the open source driver 'ati' again, as you can see above. Try changing it to fglrx. If that doesn't work then you may need to installd fglrx again, as explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

----------


## Aricml

Sammi, Thanks you are my hero and also I wanted to compliment the great patience you seem to be demonstrating with us beginners. 




> @Aricml
> Nvidia users don't usually suffer from that error, if the drivers are correctly installed and updated. Try a driver reinstall. I find the Envy script to be excellent for this: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
> If you want to use the script, then you need to remove the Nvidia driver in Synaptic first.


Worked Great thanks!

-Aric

----------


## alican timur

okay. now my xorg.conf says:



```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
    Driver        "fglrx"
    BusID        "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option       "UseFBDev"        "true"
    Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
    Option       "UseFastTLS" "off"
    Option       "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"

EndSection
```

installed the driver properly and confirmed that it's working..




> Confirm it worked, by issuing the "fglrxinfo" command: (i get the exact same response as here except mine says RADEON 9600)
> 
> 
> ```
> $ fglrxinfo
> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9700 Generic
> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5755 (8.24.8)
> ```


and here's my Config.wtf file:



```
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "450.000000"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enGB"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET realmName "Moonglade"
SET gameTip "19"
SET UIFaster "“2”"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
```

and the game still quits just after the loading screen.

----------


## Sammi

@Lincolns_back
What's up with the bold text? Writing in bold doesn't help you get more help. 



You will have to explain your problem again and in more detail. Exactly what are you trying to do again? I didn't understand that part.



@Aricml
Thanks and np. Glad it worked out for you  :Very Happy: 



@alican timur
Ok... the only thing I can see that's wrong with your set up right now is in this line in your config.wtf

```
SET UIFaster "2"
```

It should be

```
SET UIFaster "2"
```

Are you still getting exactly the same error?

----------


## alican timur

yess still the same error. however, i found something like this on gentoo-wiki.




> X Error of failed request: BadMatch
> Note: Minimap Bug
> 
> This Is the Minimap bug, which as soon as you go into a building with it open, your game crashes
> 
> You may get an error that is similiar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that refers to exactly what i'm getting. but there's no solution...

----------


## ethosjoker

Ok first off 
amd athlon 64  3000
1gb ram
nvidia 7800 gtx
asus a8n-sli board

ok now im totally new to linux ,tired of windows errors.I have 2 HD one with linux and the other just has wow on it. is there anyway to use that drive to play wow or even to copy it to the other.

----------


## Sammi

> Ok first off 
> amd athlon 64  3000
> 1gb ram
> nvidia 7800 gtx
> asus a8n-sli board
> 
> ok now im totally new to linux ,tired of windows errors.I have 2 HD one with linux and the other just has wow on it. is there anyway to use that drive to play wow or even to copy it to the other.


It doesn't matter what hard-drive WoW is located on, as long as you have both read and write permission to that drive. What file system is the drive that WoW is on using(FAT, NTFS, etx3...)? This might be a good read if it is NTFS: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009

----------


## ethosjoker

ok got that program installed but dont see the drive how would i access the drive

----------


## stiligamannen

Hello!
I've got a little disturbing problem. 
When im running wow with the aoss command im having a delay on my wowsound for about 0,5seconds. The thing is that when i not use the aoss my sound works perfect with wow. But i cant use teamspeak or anything like that. 
Anyone who knows what to do?  :Smile:  

/
Tim

----------


## Jamina1

My WoW crashes without running in d3d mode. I get it to run, my resolution changes, and I hear the music but all I see is my Ubuntu desktop. Even alt-tabbing back to the terminal and selecting "on top" for the Wow window on the bar on the bottom of my screen just makes my comp freeze.

Without running in d3d mode, WoW crashes entirely and says it can't start up 3d acceleration.

I have a dell inspiron 9100 and an ATI radeon.

----------


## CaptSaltyJack

I'm noticing a delay in sound in WoW.  Sound effects occur a bit delayed.  Any idea how to fix it so sound effects are in sync with the visuals?

----------


## spaceghoti

> My WoW crashes without running in d3d mode. I get it to run, my resolution changes, and I hear the music but all I see is my Ubuntu desktop. Even alt-tabbing back to the terminal and selecting "on top" for the Wow window on the bar on the bottom of my screen just makes my comp freeze.
> 
> Without running in d3d mode, WoW crashes entirely and says it can't start up 3d acceleration.


Have you tried passing -opengl instead of -d3d?  What does the command *glxinfo | grep render* give you?

----------


## Moeru

I got WoW working thanks to this HOWTO. My current issue is: When loading into the world, my model does not appear. I can walk, move around. If I hit the button for the Character panel, WoW crashes the whole PC  :Confused: 

Running ATI X300
P4, 1GB of RAM

ATI Drivers are installed and running fine from what I can tell from when it creates the world

----------


## spaceghoti

> I'm noticing a delay in sound in WoW.  Sound effects occur a bit delayed.  Any idea how to fix it so sound effects are in sync with the visuals?


From what I recall, sound can be tricky.  Open your winecfg and set your sound sample rate as low as you can stand.  I don't know if that will fix it or not, but it tends to allow my system to run better.

----------


## gigermunit

Say i want to run a 1.12 patch how would i go about getting it to patch the wow files?

EDIT: ok i did the copy from windows install thing and i added the little config.wtf thingies and it says "World of Warcraft Cannot Start 3d Acceleration" can anyone help me with that?

Im using a ati radeon xpress 200m

----------


## beefcurry

Maybe its cause you didnt install the 3D drivers, I had that with an nvidia card before, just reinstalled my whole system and it magically worked. No idea how it happened though.

----------


## gigermunit

How would i go about installing ati radeon 200m drivers

----------


## NoMoreWindoze

I don't like being annoying, but I just can't get it to work.  :Confused:  
I read all the 24 pages here.. tried everything.. but I can't get more than ~5FPS.

Some Info here:

SYSTEM INFORMATION
 - Operating system type -> [Linux]
 - Distribution release -> [testing/unstable]
 - Kernel version -> [2.6.17-11-386]
 - Kernel build time and date -> [#2 Thu Feb 1 19:50:13 UTC 2007]
 - Computer hostname -> [Hawk]
 - Computer domainname -> [(none)]
------------------------------------------------------------
Some program versions
 - GNOME version installed -> [2.16.1 - Ubuntu (2006-10-02)]
 - GCC version installed -> [4.1.2 - i486-linux-gnu ]
 - Xorg version installed -> [7.1.1]
------------------------------------------------------------
CPU INFORMATION
 - Vendor identification -> [AuthenticAMD]
 - Model name -> [AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+]
------------------------------------------------------------
MEMORY INFORMATION
 - Total memory - RAM -> [1556 Mb]
 - Swap memory -> [20153 Mb]
------------------------------------------------------------
Sound card
 - Model name -> [ NFORCE - NVidia CK8S]
 - Details -> [ NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xeb001000, irq 177]
------------------------------------------------------------
Nvidia Graphic card
 - Model name -> [GeForce FX 5700LE]
 - AGP rate -> [8x]
 - Faste writes -> [Enabled]
 - SBA -> [Enabled]
 - Driver details -> [NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT]
 - Screen resolution -> [1280x1024]
------------------------------------------
wine --version
wine-0.9.32
-----------------------------------------------
glxgears -printfps
10803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2160.558 FPS
10997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2199.221 FPS
10897 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2179.311 FPS
10718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2143.471 FPS
------------------------------------------------------------
glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
server glx version string: 1.4
------------------------------------------------------------
xorg.conf
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Nvidia 5700LE"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
	Option  	"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
EndSection
------------------------------------------------------------
Config.wtf (Defaults values with the How-To commands included)
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET realmName ""
SET gameTip "54"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "357"
SET Gamma "0.600000"
SET MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET ffx "0"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"
SET cameraSmoothTrackingStyle "0"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET readContest "-1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "5"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET accountName ""
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
------------------------------------------------------------
(This is what i get when i run WoW)
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7d1e0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7d1e0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
------------------------------------------------------------
The game runs okay, works like it's supposed to, but can't get more than ~5 FPS.
When I was on WinXP my game was running on ~20~70 FPS (instances-outdoors)

Can you help me please?  :Confused:

----------


## gigermunit

I get like 2fps lol

----------


## obscured

Well I got my WoW up and running, but I had to do something that I didn't see posted on this forum or the Wiki, so I want to share it.

I was getting a crash changing the resolution in OpenGL mode like everyone else. I tried d3d mode, but the game would hang shortly after my character entered the world. Then I tried ApplyToForehead mod, and it would not crash the game, but the resolution wasn't being saved.

Curious as to what this addon did, I looked at the lua script, which is a whooping 3 lines:



```
SetMultisampleFormat = function() end
SetScreenResolution = function() end
RestartGx = function() end
```

I looks like SetScreenResolution is nullified out basically, and not doing anything, and the main thing I want to do is just have it not apply the changes immediately, which RestartGx seems to do so I removed SetScreenResolution and gave it a try.

It worked! Not only did it not crash, but WoW changed resolution in OpenGL mode without crashing! Right there! that was cool. So to summarize:

Get ApplyToForehead and extract it to your Interface/AddOns folder in WoWOpen and edit Interface/AddOns/ApplyToForehead/core.lua to look like this:


```
SetMultisampleFormat = function() end
RestartGx = function() end
```

Start WoW in OpenGL mode as described previously in this thread.Make sure the AddOn is loaded by clicking AddOns in your character select screen and clicking load out-of-date addonsChange your video options.

When I changed resolutions, it showed the splash screen with the blue progress bar briefly, then I was in my native LCD resolution, very happy!

Now if WoW wouldn't drop to 2-5fps every time I turn, I'd be alot happier  :Sad:

----------


## NoMoreWindoze

Yes you are right.. I really can't understand what is wrong with it.. Okay i posted like all the info i could get, so someone that knows or have excperienced this before, could give me a solution.  :Sad: 

It seems like opengl wont work.. when Im testing my fps the wheels are not moving smoothly.. anyway I cant understand  :Mad:

----------


## gigermunit

Yeah and i really wish to be able to play wow as we speak im uninstalling windows

----------


## NoMoreWindoze

I went in xorg.conf and changed my driver from nvidia to nv and i rebooted.. As expected it wouldnt load my interface, so i did:

sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg 

and reconfigured the driver. After a reboot the interface loaded as expected and when i tried to glxgears -printfps surprisingly it showed this:  

378 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.549 FPS
376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.017 FPS
376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.010 FPS
376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.025 FPS

The littles wheels gears whatever were moving very smoothly!! and the fps seems to be real. but......................

WoW will NOT run with 75 FPS.... just 5  :LOL:  
I give up lol

Except that change in FPS, everything else seems as it was before..

----------


## Sammi

@obscured
Here's a tread that solves the same thing you solved, only slightly differently: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383282

@NoMore*******
I see you are using the old stable version of the Nvidia driver(8776). There are newer drivers available, which have even made it into Feisty's repositories, so they are considered quite stable now. They might solve your problem. These two pages offer help on installing it:
http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
http://albertomilone.com/driver.html

@gigermunit
Sorry to be the one to tell you this, but ATI is a pain in the ***. Their drivers for Linux are pure crap. Please stop supporting them by buing their non-Linux compliant products.

----------


## NoMoreWindoze

OMG.... I downloaded and installed wine 0.9.33.. I was hoping for a miraclewow... And YES!!!!!! I don't know how.. I don't know when.. 20 FPS while turning, 60 FPS in rooms, YES YES YES!!!!

You know what? I love you Sammi! I love you all!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

 :Guitar:        Ubuntu FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111oneoneoneoneone  :Capital Razz:

----------


## NoMoreWindoze

Now lets try some more improvements.. hehehe xD

I can't get that script to work, I don't know why.. could you please post how the script shoud look like with my path? It is /home/chris/Desktop/WorldofWarcraft

Thnx again in advance  :Smile: 

Edit: I found the reason i got 5 FPS, and I feel so stupid not suspecting that from the beginning.. >_<
It's Beryl, when I have it disabled, my screensavers and wow run as smooth as possible, when beryl is enabled everything is crap  :Capital Razz:

----------


## gigermunit

It came with the only laptop i could afford at the moment

----------


## Moeru

Anyone had trouble with WoW not building models and crashing when going to the character panel? 

ATI installed properly. Added the earlier ATI tweak for preventing crashing at world load as well and it still has a problem showing my character

----------


## urizen

For the voice chat, I use Skype.  I found that if I start the conversation before starting wine I have both sounds.  I did however install alsa-oss and tried the other tweaks in the guide before discovering this.

I thought it might interest some people.

----------


## earthmeLon

Urizen, http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine has some information about getting voice chat working better. Have you tried that out?

My FPS suck, I am using a Radeon 200m in my HP dv8000.  I've read countless threads and wikis.  I just want to know if anybody has gotten WoW to work playable with this graphics card.

I can get WoW to load, but the framerate is unbearable and it takes 5 minutes for my character and minimap to show.

----------


## dusdus

I'm only this close to dumping my windows:

--->|  |<---

If only i could get wow to run properly.
Recently I finally got the NVIDIA-driver up and running. The first thing I did was trying to run wine wow.exe
I've run with my char in UC without any sound, but smoothly, nice fps, like in windows.

So I thought, lets do this the right way...so I followed the HOWTO.

I copied my installation folder from my windows installation to a seperate folder on a FAT32-drive and changed the config.wtf and added the registry enty and all.

1. I open a terminal, 
2. type: wine /media/hda5/WoW/WoW.exe
3. wait for about 30 secs, which is kinda long
4. I hear some sound  :Very Happy:  no screen yet
5. wait another 40-60 sec
6. I can see the login-screen coming...no text fields yet
7. after 20 secs finally a text field.

It seems to have about one frame every 28-35 seconds. 
This is my wine output:


```
wine /media/hda5/WoW/WoW.exe
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
```

I'll try and find some more info, though I couldnt find anything last search attempt... I hope any of you has any idea  :Smile: 

oh and btw, I've already added the siggested .dll's

----------


## spaceghoti

> I'm only this close to dumping my windows:
> 
> --->|  |<---
> 
> If only i could get wow to run properly.
> Recently I finally got the NVIDIA-driver up and running. The first thing I did was trying to run wine wow.exe
> I've run with my char in UC without any sound, but smoothly, nice fps, like in windows.
> 
> So I thought, lets do this the right way...so I followed the HOWTO.
> ...


If you type _cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep render_ do you see anything about Direct Rendering enabled?

What happens if you type _wine /media/hda5/WoW/WoW.exe -opengl_?

----------


## dusdus

when I do glxinfo | grep direct I get:


```
glxinfo | grep direct
direct rendering: Yes
```

which suggests I have direct rendering.

though with cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep render I get nothing but a new command line.
As soon as I use the -opengl option I get the same result as without: sloooow. When I type my login name I have to wait for about 5 mins to actually see it.

I've played some 3d games quite smoothly (like trigger, out of the ubuntu repository)

whats going on? does anyone have an idea?  :Smile: 


ow btw, I've manually been searching in the log-file and found


```
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CustomEDID" "DFP-0:/home/laurens/edid/custom_edid.raw"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
```

thats a good thing yes?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Sammi

You're not running xgl, compiz or beryl, right?

----------


## dusdus

I have beryl installed but not running

----------


## dusdus

I dont have the log-file here, but i remember seeing a message in /var/log/messages (if I remeber correctly) which was saying something like: 

3d accelleration enabled
Using 2d acceleration

dont knwo it exactly, will check it out as soon as I'm back home, but maybe someone recognises this?

----------


## earthmeLon

> I have beryl installed but not running



If you install beryl, you usually run it under an XGL session.

In order to use OpenGL, you need to use a normal KDE/Gnome session.  You can't run OpenGL under XGL.  So, at the login screen of Ubuntu, make sure you change your session back to KDE/Gnome.

Just stopping beryl won't do you any good :].


Still wondering if anybody has WoW running (nicely) with a Radeon 200M, myself  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Straumoy

Hello all,

I've followed this guide and got WoW to work. Well at least I got to the last patch, then it wouldn't patch, just waiting for files to close. At any rate, I kinda screwed up pretty badly while tampering with something else, so I decided to take a fresh start and reinstall Dapper.

As it stands now, I've secured a copy of the latest WoW client downloader (as suggested in the more detailed guide) in hopes of walking around the patching issue. However, when I try to run the wine installer I get this little message:


```
wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found
```

I've peeked into the folder in question and yup, it's gone alright. I've no idea why or how. Uninstalled it, reinstalled it... same thing. Uninstalled wine, rebooted, installed anew.... same issue. I'm at the end of my rope guys. Any help is appreciated, though please keep it in baby-steps, since I'm far to new to this Linux world to settle with a "go there, try that and tell us how it went", if you catch my drift  :Wink:

----------


## spaceghoti

> If you install beryl, you usually run it under an XGL session.
> 
> In order to use OpenGL, you need to use a normal KDE/Gnome session.  You can't run OpenGL under XGL.  So, at the login screen of Ubuntu, make sure you change your session back to KDE/Gnome.
> 
> Just stopping beryl won't do you any good :].


I've found that installing fluxbox works very nicely, and I haven't had trouble with WoW locking up on me; my video problems have effectively disappeared since using it.  Plus, it uses a lot fewer services than a standard KDE session.

This may be an irrelevant tangent, but I thought I'd mention it anyway.

----------


## gigermunit

so installing fluxbox caused the lag to disappear?

----------


## spaceghoti

> so installing fluxbox caused the lag to disappear?


I now realize I wasn't quite clear.  I installed fluxbox as my window manager and use that as my default session rather than KDE.  I started with KDE, but I've found that I like flux.  I only go back to KDE when I can't figure out how to do something from the command line.  Since logging into fluxbox, I'm finding that some of my performance issues have gone away, possibly because KDE was creating resource conflicts.  I don't know.  I can only tell you that since running WoW within fluxbox I've not had the same system lockup issues that I had whenever WoW or wine updated.

----------


## UnCole

Howdy all.
I was able to successfuly get WoW installed and it runs fairly well - the one issue is that no matter what I try I cannot get the resolution to increase from 1024x768 to 1280x1024. I have tried the D3D method and the patch method (and a combination of both) to no success. Does anyone have any other suggestions?

----------


## falk3r

```
falk3r@falk3r-desktop:~$ wine --version
wine-0.9.33
```

I'm running WoW via Wine... it was installed and runs great, (visually). My issue is a complete and total lack of sound. My audio works fine in other (non-wine) apps.

winecfg audio settings:
OSS (only)
wine mimics WinXP
Hardware : Emulation

What else can I provide to this great community to help me sort this out?

Thank you for your time,
 - falk3r

----------


## earthmeLon

> Howdy all.
> I was able to successfuly get WoW installed and it runs fairly well - the one issue is that no matter what I try I cannot get the resolution to increase from 1024x768 to 1280x1024. I have tried the D3D method and the patch method (and a combination of both) to no success. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


Have you tried using the plugin at http://files.wowace.com/ApplyToForehead/no-ext/ ?

I haven't gotten WoW to run more than 2 minutes, so I haven't been able to test it out myself, but it's supposed to help :]

If all else fails, you can always edit your Config.wtf file manually.  If you dont want to figure out how to, load up Windows, change the settings to what you need, and then copy the file over to your linux partition.  (Don't forget to add anything you've added to your old Config file, too)

----------


## spaceghoti

> I'm running WoW via Wine... it was installed and runs great, (visually). My issue is a complete and total lack of sound. My audio works fine in other (non-wine) apps.
> 
> winecfg audio settings:
> OSS (only)
> wine mimics WinXP
> Hardware : Emulation


My experience with sound in WoW is that I need to use the ALSA drivers with a very low frequency.  Otherwise everything chunks up and the system lags like crazy.  I know the HOWTO says you need to use OSS, but that doesn't work at all for me.

Play around with the configuration settings in the Audio tab of winecfg until you find something that you're willing to accept.  I doubt you'll find a setting that works perfectly, but I could always be wrong.

----------


## Even

If I could give all the helpers in this thread great, big hugs, I would.

P4 2.8 + ATI X700 + Edgy + WoW:BC = Great success!

I had a few framerate issues with the settings maxed out, but I toned them down and it's now working like a champ.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks again for all your help!

----------


## xfaith

I don't want to spam the forum here, as I have posted this issue in another thread but I have not been able to find any answers about it.

I have been running Ubuntu for about a year now. I just now installed WoW with the install guide I found here. I had been using Wine for other apps so I uninstalled it completely and recompile with patches as instructed. I am running Nvidia drivers and using OpenGL. Video and Sound work great. Smooth as can be but with one major problem.

"CAN'T use my mouse to interact with people (though I see the mouse icon and can move it, just cant click and interact). I CAN click on spells and the minmap. I can target enemies etc using the keyboard, but CAN'T target with the mouse."

Any specific advice to fix this issue? I am about to reinstall the whole works just to get Wow to run. I really don't want to install XP just for this game.

Any help is appreciated

XFaith

----------


## Kallewoof

Hi everyone,

I installed WoW by following the steps on the wiki page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft) and everything works absolutely awesomely. Frame rate etc. is perfect, though my computer is pretty high end in general. My problem is that whenever I go into WoW, my case starts blowing air like no tomorrow, which is because the CPU's (dual core) go from the regular 42-43°C up to 50°C+ (highest I've seen was 57) in a matter of minutes. It happens nowhere else. Any ideas why that happens? Any idea if that's harmful long-term? It sure is annoying but if it's not going to break my computer, I can live with it...

-Kalle.

----------


## Sammi

@Kallewoof
It just means that your computer is working hard, and that's ok as long as the temperatures don't exceed 70 c for a long while. Numbers in the fifties are quite alright.   

@UnCole
Just edit /wtf/Config.wtf found in your main WoW folder manually with your favorite text editor. Change this line to the resolution you want:


```
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
```

I copied that line from my own Config.wtf, which is already set to 1280x1024

----------


## Moeru

@Sammi

Are you running the beta for Fiesty? I upgraded and it broke my WoW  :Sad:

----------


## Sammi

I've only experimented with Feisty on my laptop. Haven't tried WoW on it, but other than general instability that one can expect from a beta, there shouldn't be anything  specific stopping WoW from running on it that I know of. What error output are you getting?

----------


## jcronkhite

If anyone can shed some light on my iteration of these issues I may shed tears of joy.  First off, WoW is installed and fully patched and the launcher loads up just fine.  When I click "Play" from the launcher, I get the logon screen, but I think I must be running 1 frame per 20 seconds.  It's horrible!  I've read hours of threads here and elsewhere and have attempted to apply tweaks to the various files (namely Config.wtf and xorg.confg) to no avail.  I was sure to undo all tweaks as they proved to have negative or no impact when applied.  Also, I've tried disabling Beryl before running WoW and saw no difference.  I'm certain I can run WoW based on the fact that I have support for direct rendering and Beryl is working beautifully, but correct me if you think I'm wrong.  I'm not quite sure where to go from here.

Here's what I'm running:

HP Pavilion zd8000 Series (zd8205us to be specific) with an ATI Radeon Mobility X600, 2GB of RAM, Pentium 4 at 2.8Ghz.

WINE version is wine-0.9.34

Output of glxinfo | grep rendering:


```
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
direct rendering: Yes
```

Beryl system compatibility check:


```
**************************************************************
* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed
Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed
Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed
Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (2048x2048)

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
Reloading options
```

xorg.conf (relavant sections):


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]"
	Driver		"radeon"
	Option		"EnablePageFlip" "true"
	Option		"RenderAccel" "true"
	Option		"ColorTiling" "on"
	Option		"AccelMethod" "XAA"
	Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "on"
	#Option		"AGPFastWrite" "on"
	#Option		"AGPMode" "4"
	Option		"AGPSize" "32"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]"
	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1440x900"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1440x900"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1440x900"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1440x900"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1440x900"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1440x900"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Option          "AIGLX" "true"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Config.wtf:


```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1440x900"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET accountName "die2kill"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET scriptMemory "65536"
SET MusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET realmName "Lightbringer"
SET gameTip "56"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET PreferedLocale "enUS"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "50"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET CombatDeathLogRange "200"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
```

I'm new to Linux, but eager to learn more.  Maybe I shouldn't be playing WoW for a while?  Then I'll have time to soak in all of the new commands I need to learn....   NAAAAA!  I wanna play!  Thanks in advance!

----------


## Sammi

@jcronkhite
You are running the open source ATI driver. Try the proprietary one, it might work better for games: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

Anyway ATI is generally considered to be a pain in the **** for 3d and gaming. ATI simply haven't produced any good drivers for Linux in contrast to Nvidia and Intel who's video drivers are mostly Linux compatible across the line.

Oh and check out this link: http://customisinglife.wordpress.com...iglx-with-ati/

----------


## mrazster

Guys I have a stupid problem when trying to patch wow.
The installation when fine and it starts...and the first patches went fine.
The problem sarts when it is about to install patch 2.0.1->2.0.3....the patcher initalizes but then stops and this is what i get:



And it just stops there...I've waited over an hour but it won't install.
I have tried download the file manually and install it but i get the same message...and I have tried to remove the old patchfiles within the wow directory..just for the heck of it...but still the same.
Any ideas..????

----------


## BateauSurLEau

Change Windows version to Windows NT 4.0 in winecfg, and it should update just fine.

----------


## mrazster

> Change Windows version to Windows NT 4.0 in winecfg, and it should update just fine.



That did the trick...thnx a bunch.

----------


## geekpower73

Anyone having a freeze problem after the latest patch (2.0.12) ?
WoW was working perfectly until today when I patched it.
WoW starts windowed and shows the login screen background (nothing else, no text or login/password fields) and then the screen freezes and the keyboard doesn't answer but I can still move to mouse cursor. I can connect to the system with SSH and have it reboot.
I tried setting winecfg to Windows NT 4.0 (it was Windows 2000 before) but it didn't help.

Am I the only one with this problem ?

Thanks for any help

----------


## subdee

yes, i've been having the same issue with the latest patch. after accepting the eula's, it completely freezes my system except the mouse. unfortunately i have to manually restart my pc and it's getting annoying, any ideas?

----------


## warewolf55

Yes, I thought I was one of the only ones having a similar issue, mine hard locks the system almost immediately after launch. I lose keyboard control and have a useless mouse pointer left. I went so far as to completely reload wine and WoW to no avail. I have tried using 2K, NT, XP, and 98 in the winecfg and it still locks. The log  files that are created by the app are no help at all in figuring out where the problem might be.

----------


## subdee

> Yes, I thought I was one of the only ones having a similar issue, mine hard locks the system almost immediately after launch. I lose keyboard control and have a useless mouse pointer left. I went so far as to completely reload wine and WoW to no avail. I have tried using 2K, NT, XP, and 98 in the winecfg and it still locks. The log  files that are created by the app are no help at all in figuring out where the problem might be.


Great. And to think I just tried to install it for the first time and I haven't even had the chance to play it yet. Running it in VMWare doesn't work either. It won't even start the game at all... Hopefully someone can figure out why because I can't...

----------


## f0x_

Same problems here with an ATI X1600.
Hard Locks after launch.

----------


## PrairieShaman

I just got my cd copies of WoW. I followed the how to and when it is installing terrain.mpq it always fails and stops my installation.. wether the copied files to my HD or trying from the cd. using cedega, using wine.. 

somebody help??  :Smile:  




> An error was detectedw hile verifying the contents of the file "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Data\terrain.MPQ". There may be a problem with your system, or with the drive at C:\
> You can attempt to install again. If this problem persists. Please contact Blizzard Technical Support.

----------


## Sammi

You guys having problems with the new WoW patch need to post your system specs(cpu, ram, video card) and Wine and video driver versions, so we can check if there are any correlations.


@PrairieShaman
I think you've got a corrupt cd. You need to contact Blizzard to get a new one or just follow alternative install method number two in the howto to download the whole install file from the internet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

----------


## subdee

> You guys having problems with the new WoW patch need to post your system specs(cpu, ram, video card) and Wine and video driver versions, so we can check if there are any correlations.


Intel Core Duo T2100 1.66GHz
1GB RAM
ATI Mobility Radeon X1300

Wine Version: 0.9.34
ATI Driver Version: 8.25.18
Ubuntu Dapper

----------


## warewolf55

specs(cpu, ram, video card) and Wine and video driver versions,

Pentium 4 3.20Ghz
1Gb DDR2 RAM
ATI X1600XT 256Mb DDR3 RAM
ATI OEM fglrx driver v8.34.8
Wine v0.9.34

I have run the glxgears scenario and average around 250fps. I have gone through various tutorials about the ATI card and getting the proper driver setup. Everything is the same as it was before with the one exception of the latest patch.

----------


## f0x_

Intel Core Duo
1 Giga Ram
ATI X1600
ATI Driver Version: 8.35.5
Wine v0.9.34

My Notebook: 
Toshiba Satellite A100-155

Ah....ehm... I'm on Gentoo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sleekfire

IBM thinkpad (r60 i believe)
intel centrino dualcore 2ghz
1gig ram

display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Generic
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)

Wine v0.9.34

----------


## Sammi

You all got ATI and their video card drivers for Linux are notoriously bad  :Sad:

----------


## Galstaff

> You all got ATI and their video card drivers for Linux are notoriously bad


So what you're trying to get across is that we're basically fudged?

----------


## MurnShaw

cpu, ram, video card) and Wine and video driver versions

lol glad to see I'm not the only one with the problem. My specs are below:

Pentium 4D 3.2 Ghz
1Gb Kingston Ram
ATI Radeon Pro 9800 SE
Wine Version 0.9.34
Video Driver Info: display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 SE Generic
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)

I've found that if I delete the interface folder and the config.wtf it'll let me log on without crashing. But I have to do it every time I want to play. For example, if I log off and decide to log on again, I'd have to delete the interface folder and the config.wtf file again.

----------


## Farflungfish

Log in, after several seconds it locks up, no keyboard control. Only a crappy mouse floating about  :Sad: 

AMD64 Clawhammer (feel the power!)
2GB Corsair 3200
ATI Radeon 9800 PRO (agp)
K8S-MAX (with sis_agp disabled)
Wine Version 0.9.34
200gb Western Digital

I think im running the open source drivers, though im not 100%, but more than likely  :Smile:  also the latest ones. Oh, though im not sure if my problem with completely related to these, though i did have the lockup after EULA. This is actually the first day i have installed and got wow running, so it might be completely coincidental.

----------


## MurnShaw

I just installed the newest ati drivers from the amd site (version 2.0.64) and it still locks up. Just a heads up.

----------


## Even

Yep, I was running fine until the latest patch. Another ATI user out in the cold.  :Sad:

----------


## jcronkhite

@Sammi - Thanks for the tips.  I almost got there; I was SO CLOSE!  But WoW would lock up in 10 seconds as others have described in the past.  So what I did instead was created a dual boot of WinXP and Feisty 5.  Ubuntu will be my primary OS while XP will simply be my game console (like an old Nintendo or something  :Smile:  ).  In any case, I can now install other Windows games and if I want a real computer I'll load the Linux side of the drive.  Thanks as usual for the help!  We n00bs need it!

----------


## huwbie

Another one with hard locks..

System specs

P4 3.2ghz
1GB Ram (Kingston)
ATI X800XT PE 
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition Generic
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)


I can get it to run in D3D mode, but with huge gfx glitches.. hopefully a fix will come about soon! I dislike playing on windows lol

----------


## geekpower73

System specs

Intel M 1.86 Ghz
1 Gb RAM
Radeon Mobility X600
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X600 Generic
OpenGL version string: 2.0.5814 (8.25.18 )

wine-0.9.34

It appears the problem is not dependent of a specific ATI driver version.

----------


## PrairieShaman

I have corrupt CDs? yikes.. how does that happen I just bought them...  :Sad:  

Ive been trying to get WOW working on ubuntu for a few weeks now and gave up the downloading of the files because the blizzard downloader only gets up to about 10k/sec when its running its fastest and I downloaded a bit torrent version of the install files that was 3.16gb and when I finally finished downloading it the archive manager told me it was a corrupt file and couldn't be uncompressed. 

I left my blizzard downloader on over night last night and its still only at 5% downloaded today.. at this rate I will have the game downloaded in about 3 weeks  :Mad:   when I have the cd's right next to me that I paid a good $35 to get.  :Confused:  

And just for the record I have

2.80ghz Intel 
2gb Ram
nVidia GeForce 6800 GT OC 256mb AGP
Wine version 0.9.33

----------


## Moeru

> I've only experimented with Feisty on my laptop. Haven't tried WoW on it, but other than general instability that one can expect from a beta, there shouldn't be anything  specific stopping WoW from running on it that I know of. What error output are you getting?


Just a hard system lock. No chance to actually see the errors

I went back to Edgy since its working fine in there

----------


## warewolf55

It's fairly evident that the problem is with the ATI drivers, regardless of version. Has anyone gotten WoW to work with an ATI card after the 2.0.12 update? There are over 8 million players, some _have_ to have an ATI card and some of those _have_ to be Linux users. I can scarcely find any information elsewhere where users are having problems.

----------


## Sammi

> I have corrupt CDs? yikes.. how does that happen I just bought them...  
> 
> Ive been trying to get WOW working on ubuntu for a few weeks now and gave up the downloading of the files because the blizzard downloader only gets up to about 10k/sec when its running its fastest and I downloaded a bit torrent version of the install files that was 3.16gb and when I finally finished downloading it the archive manager told me it was a corrupt file and couldn't be uncompressed. 
> 
> I left my blizzard downloader on over night last night and its still only at 5% downloaded today.. at this rate I will have the game downloaded in about 3 weeks   when I have the cd's right next to me that I paid a good $35 to get.  
> 
> And just for the record I have
> 
> 2.80ghz Intel 
> ...


You are incredibly unlucky  :Shocked: 

Low download speeds are usually caused by the ports not being open and forwarded  right. The howto explains this. Try to do the things it describes to fix this.







> XP will simply be my game console (like an old Nintendo or something  )


Wintendo  :Razz: 



@all you guys with ATI troubles
There are also posts on this problem on Wine's official page on WoW, but other than d3d mode, there is no fix as of yet(look near the bottom of the page): http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482

----------


## Sammi

> Just a hard system lock. No chance to actually see the errors
> 
> I went back to Edgy since its working fine in there


Dude, you seem to have the fix then!  :Very Happy: 

Please gives us more details on the setup of your Edgy install. Wine and driver versions, and so on...

----------


## PrairieShaman

Hey Sammi man I have forwarded my ports for this on both firestarter and my router. The speeds sometimes pick up to about 20-30k/sec but i havent seen it hit any higher than that or for much longer than a minute or two at a time..   :Confused:  

My connection is usually pretty speedy.. Downloading ubuntu updates i hit about 170k/sec steady.  :Guitar:  

the downloader is now at 7% and says it will take about 40hours to finish downloading.. Im re-copying my WoW cds from a different cd drive, lol, maybe it will work? hahah :LOL:

----------


## PrairieShaman

Well.. You'll never believe this but I copied all of the cds from a different cd drive on my computer. I upgraded my wine version to the latest 0.9.34 and then I ran the installer again and it finished successfully. I logged in to my nearly expired 10 day trial account and the blizzard downloader is now downloading the latest patch which is only 465MB and is already at 13% complete. 

Now let's hope the patch downloads and installs without any delays and hopefully I can be playing WoW :Smile:   I've never even tried the game before but I hear it's all the rage.  :Guitar: 

edit: Im now at 57% complete the download, I also wanted to note that for some reason now that I'm downloading the patch with Blizzard Downloader I have a steady download speed of around 170kb/sec again! awesome!

----------


## Galstaff

Sammi, in my other thread i was going on about how i was having world crashes anyway, and you told me to post my X11 Confg.

If anyone knows how to fix world crashes in general (white models,  etc) that'd be great, thank you. The Crashes ONLY happen outdoors.

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
# sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
Screen 0 "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "Files"

# path to defoma fonts
FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
FontPath "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "i2c"
Load "bitmap"
Load "ddc"
Load "dri"
Load "extmod"
Load "freetype"
Load "glx"
Load "int10"
Load "type1"
Load "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
Driver "kbd"
Option "CoreKeyboard"
Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Configured Mouse"
Driver "mouse"
Option "CorePointer"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
Option "Buttons" "10"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# /dev/input/event
# for USB
Identifier "stylus"
Driver "wacom"
Option "Device" "/dev/wacom" # Change to
Option "Type" "stylus"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# /dev/input/event
# for USB
Identifier "eraser"
Driver "wacom"
Option "Device" "/dev/wacom" # Change to
Option "Type" "eraser"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# /dev/input/event
# for USB
Identifier "cursor"
Driver "wacom"
Option "Device" "/dev/wacom" # Change to
Option "Type" "cursor"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
Option "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
Option "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
Option "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "aticonfig-Device[0]"
Driver "fglrx"
Option "UseFastTLS" "2"
Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"
Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"
Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Viewport 0 0
Depth 24
EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite" "0"
EndSection

----------


## kcbernfeld

Hi. 

I just upgraded WoW from 2.0.10.whatever to 2.0.12. Now, whenever I try to start the game, the screen blinks once, goes black, which was normal, and then stops, showing a blank error message. 

EDIT: From the WoW logs, I got this error:

World of WarCraft (build 6546)



Exe:      Z:\media\windows\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

Time:     Apr  3, 2007  7:34:40.562 PM

User:     kevin

Computer: kevin-desktop

------------------------------------------------------------------------------



This application has encountered a critical error:



ERROR #131 (0x85100083) File Corrupt

Program:	Z:\media\windows\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

File:	DBFilesClient\AreaPOI.dbc

--

WoW is running off of an NTFS partition on a second drive, and doesn't seem to work if I copy the World of Warcraft folder to my ext3 partition.

Ubuntu 6.10
Pentium 4 2.66ghz
ATI X700 Pro
768MB RAM/2 GB swap
Wine 0.9.34

My graphics drivers are the latest offered by the ubuntu software update.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## earthmeLon

So, Blizzard going to make a Linux version EVER?

----------


## jameslov

I too, after the patch, had immediate trouble with WoW hard locking my computer.  Everything had been working perfectly up until the latest patch.  After seeing everyone's posts on this forum, at WineHQ, at transgamers.org (Cedega's website) and at a few other linux gaming sites, I came up with two things to try and they worked, because the game is working for me again.  First my system:

Thinkpad Z61m
ATI radeon x1400 mobility
core duo @ 1.66 ghz
1680x1050 resolution widescreen 15inch display

(I think those are all the relevant stats).  

One post said to try changing the version of windows that Wine emulates.  In case you don't know/have forgotten, You do this by typing



```
winecfg
```

in terminal, then change the windows version to win98 or winME.  winME worked for me, win98 seemed to work for some other people at transgamers.org.  The other fix I discovered on another Ubuntu forums thread and I'm not sure if it helps or not, but I think it can't hurt.  I tried running WoW in a terminal to see error codes and saw a whole bunch of errors that started with "fixme" that are apparently Wine errors.  I saw someone suggest that you run WoW from terminal by typing:


```
WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine "/<path to your WoW folder>/wow.exe" -opengl
```

The winedebug mode seems to help deal with the fixme errors.  

One odd thing that I still haven't figured out, hopefully someone can help me, is that the sound is not working in the game now.  It worked sporadically while I was working on the problem and now doesn't work.  This has happened to me in the past and I have just reinstalled the ALSA drivers to fix, but I did that and it didn't seem to work.  Is there a more permanent sound fix?  Thanks in advance for your help

----------


## warewolf55

Luckily for me I had just purchased my ATI card less than a week ago from BestBuy. I took it back today, paid the extra $50 and bought an Nvidia 7800 GSOC. Loaded up the latest drivers from the Nvidia website and bang zoom  :Guitar:   I'm back in business. I even have noticed that my average framerate has gone from 13-18fps to 30-50fps average.

I guess I can say explicitly that it _is_ an ATI problem.

----------


## Even

I've created a thread on the WoW forums here:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/th...91599400&sid=1

I've tried ME and 98 versions of Windows, along with the winedebug, but neither one has worked so far.

----------


## Drezliok

I have something to add!!! :Guitar:  


The blizzard downloader has always been slow for me so I did some checking and I found the torrent file they use with the Wow downloader client.

I popped said torrent into Deluge and had it in minutes. Heres a link to a usful wiki site that houses links to patches including the Torrent.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_mirrors


I believe part of the reason I have a slow download is the ports that the downloader wants to use are throttled by my ISP so I use something like 64823 instead. But the downloader can't be changed hence why I use a bittorrent client to do it instead.

----------


## hikaricore

> So, Blizzard going to make a Linux version EVER?


no

----------


## Galstaff

well, i tried doing what the previous page said, yet to no avail:

chris@LINUXLOL:~$ WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine "/home/chris/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe"
err:secur32:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.24 is in your path.
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:bitmap:X11DRV_DIB_SetImageBits Out of memory!
wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7df3153f (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x7df3153f).
err:dbghelp:elf_load_debug_info_from_map Bad CRC for module  (got 4148b786 while expecting ed44218d)
Killed


/boggle

----------


## Galstaff

Bump again, for we need answers!

----------


## MurnShaw

I just had a thought. I was reading my realm forums tonight and someone mentioned that addons at Curse-gaming were getting mixed with keyloggers, specifically KTM. Apparently someone uploaded a version of it with a keylogger earlier this week. I noticed that my login issue was affected by KTM, which I upgraded with the latest version on Tuesday. My question to everyone with the problem is: Did any of you happen to upgrade your addons on Tuesday, along with the patch?

I mean, not all ATI users are affected right? Maybe something screwy is happening because of a trojan we might have accidentally downloaded?

----------


## zano2k5

y dont u guys create something like a fusion of linux and windows u know have a dual boot but without having to reboot ur pc instead u just log off theres log on there alot of gamers in this world. we know that windows can get alot of virus and virus protection take alot but wine giving prob to install games and stuff so u can use linux to download and windows to play game so 4 example u can log off linux side when u finish downloading stuff and install in windows to prevent virus protection is no help rite about now

----------


## subdee

> I just had a thought. I was reading my realm forums tonight and someone mentioned that addons at Curse-gaming were getting mixed with keyloggers, specifically KTM. Apparently someone uploaded a version of it with a keylogger earlier this week. I noticed that my login issue was affected by KTM, which I upgraded with the latest version on Tuesday. My question to everyone with the problem is: Did any of you happen to upgrade your addons on Tuesday, along with the patch?
> 
> I mean, not all ATI users are affected right? Maybe something screwy is happening because of a trojan we might have accidentally downloaded?


It happened to me on a fresh install of WoW with no Addons. We've concluded it's an OpenGL issue, but noone knowledgeable seems to know much more, including me! 




> y dont u guys create something like a fusion of linux and windows u know have a dual boot but without having to reboot ur pc instead u just log off theres log on there alot of gamers in this world. we know that windows can get alot of virus and virus protection take alot but wine giving prob to install games and stuff so u can use linux to download and windows to play game so 4 example u can log off linux side when u finish downloading stuff and install in windows to prevent virus protection is no help rite about now


I don't think that's possible because even when you logout on either OS, the OS's main services are still running. Once the boot manager passes control to an OS, that's the only one that can exist without any emulation software.

----------


## MurnShaw

> I too, after the patch, had immediate trouble with WoW hard locking my computer.  Everything had been working perfectly up until the latest patch.  After seeing everyone's posts on this forum, at WineHQ, at transgamers.org (Cedega's website) and at a few other linux gaming sites, I came up with two things to try and they worked, because the game is working for me again.  First my system:
> 
> Thinkpad Z61m
> ATI radeon x1400 mobility
> core duo @ 1.66 ghz
> 1680x1050 resolution widescreen 15inch display
> 
> (I think those are all the relevant stats).  
> 
> ...


Turning on Winedebug worked for me. The game runs now without freezing. Thanks!

----------


## Aviatore

hi, im fairly a noob when it comes to linux in general  :LOL:  
how do i do that regedit thing ? :Confused:

----------


## MurnShaw

> Turning on Winedebug worked for me. The game runs now without freezing. Thanks!


Okay it was working until I installed my addons. It's no longer working anymore.

 :Sad:

----------


## MurnShaw

Okay if your computer is freezing after you install addons, just delete the cache folder from WoW. Apparently something in it is fudging things up. I still need to run WINEDEBUG every time I want to play, but at least I know it won't freeze...

----------


## laotzu

i followed the directions to installing wine but instead of copying all the files from cd

i just went to warcraft cd1 and right clicked on installer.exe and opened it using wine then it just ran me through the installation like a standard windows install

----------


## huwbie

I have finally got it working... I'm using the WINDEBUG="fixme-all" however i also have no sound at all in the winecfg i disabled in a last ditch attempt to get both GW and WoW working and what do you know they both work now without problems.

Hopefuly this is of use to someone else  :Smile:

----------


## mrdayzed

i've been tooling around various forums and sundry things looking for anything to help boost WoW performance on my machine...

i'm running an AMD Athlon XP 2100+ w/1GB DDR Ram + NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 on Edgy, however, I'm not using WINE but Cedega.

I've set up the GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object tweak and I've also tweaked cedega-specific options; now I know the hardware I'm running is far from cutting-edge but according to PerformanceFu i'm getting a steady 8-10FPS where in windows I was getting easily 30-40FPS.

Any suggestions? (besides buying new hardware  :Sad:  )

----------


## Sammi

> i've been tooling around various forums and sundry things looking for anything to help boost WoW performance on my machine...
> 
> i'm running an AMD Athlon XP 2100+ w/1GB DDR Ram + NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 on Edgy, however, I'm not using WINE but Cedega.
> 
> I've set up the GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object tweak and I've also tweaked cedega-specific options; now I know the hardware I'm running is far from cutting-edge but according to PerformanceFu i'm getting a steady 8-10FPS where in windows I was getting easily 30-40FPS.
> 
> Any suggestions? (besides buying new hardware  )


Use Wine  :Wink: 

You must at least give it a try to see if it gives any better performance over Cedega.

@laotzu
I know installing from the CD's works fine for many people, but installing from from the HD works for almost everyone. That way we get fewer people complaining about the installation not working hehe  :Smile:

----------


## dtruesdale

Ok I run WOW in CXOffice, Cedega and Wine. With the latest patch, you have to have the OS version set for windows 98 or it will crash almost everytime you start it at the login screen. Once you change that it should work fine. As for the mouse issue, I have noticed in Wine it starts out fine but as you play the mouse start to not respond on mouse over or even clicks. It's not WOW because you can hit a key command and it responds immediately. Wine is more responsive than Cedega or CXOffice, but those 2 are more reliable in game play right now. Haven't figured out how to fix the mouse issue because if i did, I would be using Wine fulltime.

----------


## Cloudy

Can the same things posted on the first page be applied to Burning Crusade? I mean, would I just create a directory and copy all the BC files into it or would I copy the BC files into the directory I created to install WoW..?

----------


## Sammi

> Can the same things posted on the first page be applied to Burning Crusade? I mean, would I just create a directory and copy all the BC files into it or would I copy the BC files into the directory I created to install WoW..?


Just like laotzu points out, installing from the cd's works fine for many people. But just to iron out the last problems, we usually advise people to copy all the content from the cd's to a new folder on the HD, and install from there. Should work exactly the same with BC.

----------


## Cloudy

Fair enough.

Should I copy the BC files into my WoW directory I created to install WoW, or into a new directory?

----------


## Cloudy

Ssssssooooo..

I installed BC but whenever I start the WoW client up, it downloads the first patch (159MB) and that goes off without a hitch, but whenever it starts trying to apply the patch I just get a blinking Blizzard Updater window that says "Waiting for all files to close". It hangs there for an indefinite amount of time, forcing me to cancel and then I get



```
The updater cannot proceed until all files are closed.
```

What's the deal?  :Sad:  The only thing that was open was the Blizzard Updater. :/

----------


## shazzed

I get very inconsistent frames for WoW on ubuntu. Followed the community guide tothe letter.
Mostly happy with the performace when I drop the hell out of my view distance in WoW but shorly I don't have to cripple it that much ?

Beta ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty)  20 - 50 fps
Windows xp I get nothing below 40 - 60+ fps

* System:*
Using the Beta ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty)
Intel Core 2 6400 @2.13GHz
GeForce 7950 GT
2gig ddr2 Ram

I am going to re-install both OS's because of HDD upgrades. 

*3 questsions*
Would Fiesty be a big factor ?
Should I go back to Edgy ?
What sort of frame range would you expect from this system if configured correctly ?

Any help would be great
Cheers

----------


## Enverex

Please edit the guide not to use the wrong method of running applications.




> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe


Is BAD.

The two and a half valid methods are either:

wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
Keep in mind this method is NOT case sensitive which can make it easier to use.

The other method is to chdir (cd) to the folder where the exe is first then run it i.e.
cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft && wine WoW.exe

Or the most failsafe (hybrid) method (although the above two should work in 99.9% of cases) is to chdir to the folder then run it with the full Windows path like in the first i.e.
cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft && wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"

The first thing someone will be told to do when coming to Wine for help while executing it wrong is to do it properly.

----------


## Sammi

You'll have to explain why it's bad before anything gets changed.

I grant you that the "not being case sensitive" part is very nice, but personally I think the first option you list using the fake c: drive is a bit abstract for a new Wine user.

And what are the benefits of cd'ing to the directory before launching?

----------


## Sammi

> I get very inconsistent frames for WoW on ubuntu. Followed the community guide tothe letter.
> Mostly happy with the performace when I drop the hell out of my view distance in WoW but shorly I don't have to cripple it that much ?
> 
> Beta ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty)  20 - 50 fps
> Windows xp I get nothing below 40 - 60+ fps
> 
> * System:*
> Using the Beta ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty)
> Intel Core 2 6400 @2.13GHz
> ...


If anything then Feisty should be better. It's almost released now and all performance hitting bugs should already have been squashed by now.
With those specs I think you should be seeing 30+'ish framerates for the most part. 

One thing. Feisty has new nvidia drivers, but I don't think it has the newest ones. Try using Envy to get those: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

----------


## Tholin

Hi.
1st off I'm a Linux noob. This is my way of saying - if something went wrong, it was probably my fault  :Smile:  I've moved from Windows this week, and I'm trying to run WoW on Ubuntu Edgy (much thanks for the author of this guide for his time and hard work!) for the past couple of days with no success. I've read that many ATI users like myself have had problems since patch 2.0.12, but tbh I only installed WoW on a linux machine after patch 2.0.12 came out. Looking at WINE ApplicationDB though, it does seem possible.

What happens on my machine is that when I run WoW, I get to the EULA Confirmation screen - everything runs smoothly (sound and graphics seem ok), but once I accept the EULA (when trying to load the login menus) the game begins to stutter (both graphics and sound) and after aprox. 5 seconds it completely locks, requiring a hard reset (the login menus don't apear). The funny thing is, that once every million times I try to run the game (I've made so much configuration changes to try to make it work), it actually works flawlessly, only to act the same the next time I try to run it, even if I don't change a single setting

I was wondering if anyone else have been experiencing this problem. I've tried various tweaks on this thread and on http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine to no avail  :Sad: 

My System:
Pentium4 Prescott 2.8Ghz
ATI X800PE (using fglrx drivers 8.34.06 - also tried with 8.35.5)
AD1985 onboard soundcard

xorg.conf:
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen         "Default Screen"
	InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "Files"

	# path to defoma fonts
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "i2c"
	Load  "bitmap"
	Load  "ddc"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "int10"
	Load  "type1"
	Load  "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
	Option	    "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
	Driver      "evdev"
	Option	    "CorePointer"
	Option	    "Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "false"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
	Identifier  "stylus"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
	Option	    "Type" "stylus"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
	Identifier  "eraser"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
	Option	    "Type" "eraser"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
	Identifier  "cursor"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
	Option	    "Type" "cursor"
	Option	    "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Samsung Syncmaster 730B"
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "ATI Radeon 800PE"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "ATI Radeon 800PE"
	Monitor    "Samsung Syncmaster 730B"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     1
		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     4
		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     8
		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     15
		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     16
		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     24
		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode         0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	    "Composite" "Disable"
EndSection

Config.wtf
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enGB"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SmallCull "0.080000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET MaxLights "1"
SET frillDensity "8"
SET farclip "250.000000"
SET particleDensity "0.400000"
SET baseMip "1"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "4"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Nordrassil"
SET gameTip "5"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET ffxGlow "0"

Winecfg - Running in Windows 98 mode (previously suggested on this thread), OSS, using Virtual Desktop of 1024x768.

WINE output before I accept the EULA (kinda hard to copy+paste when the computer gets locked  :Wink: )
err:secur32:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path.
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:ntdll:TIME_GetTZAsStr Can't match system time zone name "IDT", bias=-180 and dst=1 to an entry in TZ_INFO. Please add appropriate entry to TZ_INFO and submit as patch to wine-patches
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f33c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f544,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:ntdll:TIME_GetTZAsStr Can't match system time zone name "IDT", bias=-180 and dst=1 to an entry in TZ_INFO. Please add appropriate entry to TZ_INFO and submit as patch to wine-patches
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4

If anyone has any ideas/suggestions for solving this issue, I'd really appreciate it  :Smile: 

Thanks,
Tholin.

----------


## Enverex

> You'll have to explain why it's bad before anything gets changed.
> 
> I grant you that the "not being case sensitive" part is very nice, but personally I think the first option you list using the fake c: drive is a bit abstract for a new Wine user.
> 
> And what are the benefits of cd'ing to the directory before launching?


I'm requesting this as a member of the Wine team.

The method you currently use is broken and doesn't set the "current directory" variable meaning in general when applications are run they don't know which folder they should be in and it normally results in programs failing with missing file dialogs. Luckily World of Warcraft seems to work for the most part but it could present problems in future for the game, it DOES present problems for other applications and we've had enough people complaining about issues with programs after reading guides written like this that tell them to do things in the wrong fashion resulting in breakages.

So again, please correct your "guide".

----------


## Sammi

> I'm requesting this as a member of the Wine team.


Respect  :Cool:  hehehe

Well those are sound arguments. I just requested more info on this because I really am a noob who's taken on a job that's way above him only because no one else was doing it and I felt it needed to be done. Oh and because mummy taught me not to be a push over  :Very Happy: 

Request accepted and error fixed  :Wink: 

EDIT: I'm on a Win machine right now and can't really check, but does the gnome menu entry .desktop file in the wiki howto correctly set the right directory variable or does it too need to be fixed in some way?

----------


## Enverex

Yes, the Gnome/KDE menu entries should work fine (they use the wine "C:\Blah\blah.exe" method).

----------


## MurnShaw

Tholin, there are simple fixes currently out for your issue. The first thing to do is to set Wine to emulate Windows NT. If that doesn't work run WoW.exe in terminal and add WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" in front of wine wow.exe -opengl. If that doesn't work Try using ESound sound drivers.

I've also found if you're crashing deleting the cache folder in WoW as well as the cache file in WTF/USER also stops it. But honestly all of these different solutions are arcane at best. I do most of them and can still only start the game once every 10 tries. I found it to be an excellent excuse to stop playing altogether...

----------


## shazzed

> If anything then Feisty should be better. It's almost released now and all performance hitting bugs should already have been squashed by now.
> With those specs I think you should be seeing 30+'ish framerates for the most part. 
> 
> One thing. Feisty has new nvidia drivers, but I don't think it has the newest ones. Try using Envy to get those: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html


Thx for quick response.
I will try that driver method on my re-install.
I downloaded edgy so might as well boot all three (feisty, edgy, winxp)

I'll follow up with some tests in each os
thx again  :Smile:

----------


## willskills

Hi guys, sorry if this has been posted before. I finally have vent & WoW sound together. It works pretty much like it says in the wiki, but I had to do 1 more thing to get it to work. I had to check ESound in the driver list, as well as OSS, in my winecfg sound tab. 

In ventrilo I have my device input and output set to ESound, and the mixer as ALSA. Running Ventrilo first, and then WoW, both with aoss.

In my Sound options in System > Prefs, I have everything set to ALSA, using my default soundcard (my logitech usb headset)

Hooray \o/

----------


## BongoBob

Hello everyone.

I installed WoW fine and dandy, and made the tweaks and am using opengl, 
but I have a problem. I get a pretty solid framerate, except for just 
about every 5 seconds, it completely freezes. To test my theory that 
OpenGL is the problem, when I run glxgears, it freezes about every 5 
seconds.

Can anyone help me out with this?

System Specs:
Ubuntu 6.10
Custom 2.6.20.4 kernel 
AMD AthlonXP 2000+
786MB RAM
GeForce 6600GT AGP4X graphics card.
Wine Version 0.9.34

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Tholin

> But honestly all of these different solutions are arcane at best. I do most of them and can still only start the game once every 10 tries. I found it to be an excellent excuse to stop playing altogether...


hehe. Either that or go buy an nVidia card... Or dual-boot with Windose. Thanks for your reply  :Smile:

----------


## willskills

What driver do you have installed for your card? Do you have the 2 required *.dll's in /drive_c/windows/system ? 

Have a look at the howto again!

----------


## earthmeLon

Hey guys.

I have given up on getting WoW to run decently on my Radeon 200M, so I'm not trying on my desktop.  It's got a 9550, and I'm running into a new problem.

Now whenever I run WoW, only 3/4 of the screen gets rendered, and everything is pushed to the left.  I've added an attachment so that you can see what I am talking about.

I think it might have something to do with my Dual Monitor configuration, but I can't figure out what to do.

Thanks in advance :]

----------


## spaceghoti

> Hey guys.
> 
> I have given up on getting WoW to run decently on my Radeon 200M, so I'm not trying on my desktop.  It's got a 9550, and I'm running into a new problem.
> 
> Now whenever I run WoW, only 3/4 of the screen gets rendered, and everything is pushed to the left.  I've added an attachment so that you can see what I am talking about.
> 
> I think it might have something to do with my Dual Monitor configuration, but I can't figure out what to do.
> 
> Thanks in advance :]


If you take your system out of dual monitor mode, does it still do this?

Are you able to put WoW into Windowed Mode so you can adjust its size and position on the desktop?  If you can't do it from within WoW, you can set it up in _winecfg_.

I realize these are workarounds rather than solutions, but without seeing your xorg.conf file I can't do much else.

----------


## hetzz

Hello

Been readin this thread over and over again for the last 2 days. At first i tried to get wow running with 2 monitors, after 2 days of failure i gave up.  I knew i had wow running last time i tried ubuntu+wow. So i thought it would be no problems goin back to one screen, rather playing wow with one screen than not playing at all  :Sad: 

At first it just hard froze the computer directly when the wow-window showed up. After testing with the "fix-all" commando i got so far ive accually ran around(cheering and beeing happy :Dancing: ) then it all froze again  :Sad: 

Config.wtf


```
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET accountName "lol"
SET locale "enGB"
SET realmName "Twisting Nether"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET gameTip "2"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET uiScale "1"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
```

xorg.config



```
Section "Device"
	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
        Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
        Option       "UseFastTLS" "off"
        Option       "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

I had during the dualmonitor-tests similar problems as earthmelon, (in vlc and screensaver also ^^)


edit: with further testing i think the problem has to do with the sound in some way. Started wow, and waited for it to freeze... nothing happend. I was surprised it didnt, and started Rhythmbox, at first wow just dropped to low fps.(no sound at all at this moment, though a song was playing and sound was activated in wow) I thought maybe this would be solved if i turned off all sounds in wow (usally i play with no sound i wow and music) First i turned off Rhythmbox and then i went to turn of the sound in wow.  When ive unchecked all boxes it all froze again  :Sad:

----------


## Harkainos

Did I miss TBC installation? Didn't see anything here. Granted my eyes are probably bleeding from all the reading.

Do I copy all the CD's from both games into the same folder, then run the install? If i have it already installed on my NTFS drive can i just install the first group of CD's then copy the rest into the folder?

----------


## Cloudy

:[

The game keeps freezing on me at the login screen. I tried all the fixes for it listed both here in this topic and in the wiki HowTo; I guess it just wasn't meant to be.  :Sad: 


EDITFASE: I got it to work by changing into the WoW directory and then running 



```
WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine WoW.exe -opengl
```

Though I'm not holding my breath to see if it works again at 1pm when my realm is back up.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Robotriot

hey. I just got ubuntu yesterday.. and im trying it out today.. I followed all the instructions even the ones to vastly improve game proformance.. but im getting very low FPS.. I have the latest drivers for my nvdia GeForce.. I got wine.. Is there something im missing??

----------


## Harkainos

make sure that you get THEIR nvidia drivers --- there are some open source ones, but the official one are .... welll..... official

----------


## Robotriot

ok I got the file.. but I cant quite install it.. I tried this




> sam@sam-desktop:~$ sh '/home/sam/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run' 
> Verifying archive integrity... OK
> Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-9755..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................
> nvidia-installer: Error opening log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for writing (Permission denied); disabling logging.


how do i get it to work?


I also get this picture

----------


## MurnShaw

> ok I got the file.. but I cant quite install it.. I tried this
> 
> 
> 
> how do i get it to work?
> 
> 
> I also get this picture


you need to run the program as root. type sudo in front of the sh command.

----------


## Robotriot

yay! it works now  :Smile:  I love you guys!

----------


## dreamersword

I am having a problem with my FPS on World of Warcraft. I have made the decision to move complete to linux on my new laptop. That decision was made mostly because i could play world of warcraft on my linux computer. 

Specs on my laptop

Dell Inspiron 1501 
AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL-50 (1.6GHz/512KB) 
1 GB Memory, 120GB Hard Drive 5400 RPM
ATI RADEON Xpress1150 Xpress1150 with 256MB 

I install the Ati graphic version 8.34.8 using the restricted driver manager
then i installed wine by down loading the .deb package wine_0.9.34~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb for Edgy 6.10. I just went back to that page and there was a Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 version wine_0.9.35~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb and I updated.

Then i used sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i wine_0.9.35~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb  to get it installed.

The configuration for wine was not there at all. So I searched around and found 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...ght=%28wine%29
and there was a script sidenet that did all the configuration for me. That was awesome.

Then i download the world of warcraft trail version download and download the game that took some time. I ran wow and then it wanted updates. i download the updates and i got an error message when it went to install. I read around some more and i found that if i put winecfg into window NT4.0 mode the upgrades worked.  I also found out how to get the images on the startup window to display by install the windows version of mozila and the mozila active x control.  I switch the winecfg back to windows 2000 after i was done with the updates.

I final got to try playing the game. When i got it working the screen went all weird and i had to scroll down to see things correctly. I read some more and put the game into windows mode by changing the config.wtf file in the World of Warcraft wtf file. 

I get low fps when playing in wow.exe -d3d mode i get about 10-40 fps inside and 3-8 fps outside. I was really surprise when i switch to wow.exe -opengl and i got 2-10 fps inside and 0.5-4 fps outside since everyone seems to recommend that mode. I did the Tweak with regedit where you disable the GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object. I tried the other Tweak where you make wow run in another xwindow session and it said i did not have the permission to execute. so i tried it with sudo and it complete crashed my computer. 

I have pretty much put everything on the lowest setting and have tried messing with everything i could.  any suggestion would be nice. Below is my wow configuration settings and my graphic settings. Any information or help would be appreciated.

Confige.wtf settings


SET locale "enUS" 
SET hwDetect "0" 
SET gxColorBits "24" 
SET gxDepthBits "24" 
SET gxResolution "800x600" 
SET gxRefresh "60" 
SET gxWindow "1" 
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000" 
SET gxFixLag "0" 
SET fullAlpha "1" 
SET SmallCull "0.070000" 
SET DistCull "500.000000" 
SET trilinear "1" 
SET farclip "177" 
SET ffxGlow "0" 
SET ffxDeath "0" 
SET specular "1" 
SET particleDensity "1.000000" 
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000" 
SET movie "0" 
SET readTOS "1" 
SET readEULA "1" 
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com" 
SET readScanning "-1" 
SET readContest "-1" 
SET doodadAnim "0" 
SET realmName "" 
SET gameTip "9" 
SET accountName "" 
SET cameraView "4" 
SET SoundOutputSystem "1" 
SET SoundBufferSize "150" 
SET Gamma "1.000000" 
SET gxCursor "0" 
SET lod "0" 
SET baseMip "1" 
SET spellEffectLevel "0" 
SET lastCharacterIndex "1" 
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046" 
SET SoundVolume "1" 
SET MasterVolume "1" 
SET weatherDensity "0" 
SET ffx "0" 
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186" 
SET uiScale "1"

Graphic information from glxinfo


name of display: :0.0 
display: :0  screen: 0 
direct rendering: Yes 
server glx vendor string: SGI 
server glx version string: 1.2 
server glx extensions: 
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer 
client glx vendor string: ATI 
client glx version string: 1.3 
client glx extensions: 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample, 
    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture 
GLX version: 1.2 
GLX extensions: 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_ARB_multisample 
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. 
OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS Series 
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8) 
OpenGL extensions: 
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 
    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 
    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 
    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, 
    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 
    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_streams, 
    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, 
    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 
    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 
    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 
    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 
    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav 
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 
0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 



Thank you,
Dreamesword

----------


## Cloudy

> :[
> 
> The game keeps freezing on me at the login screen. I tried all the fixes for it listed both here in this topic and in the wiki HowTo; I guess it just wasn't meant to be. 
> 
> 
> EDITFASE: I got it to work by changing into the WoW directory and then running 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh.

I think by now it's safe to assume the problem I'm having is almost all hardware; I've tried running WoW with wine and CxOffice and got it to work maybe 3 times out of more than a dozen attempts in the past 2 days. I tried all the tweaks, I deleted my Cache folder, I added strings to my "Device" section in xorg.conf and still nothing. 

I can only assume my laptop's too outdated for WoW. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.  :Guitar:  Maybe it's time I try to go for a new laptop.  :Razz:

----------


## Syke

I've had good luck restarting from scratch. Delete the whole wow folder. Then follow the howto at the beginning of this thread, i.e. copy the installer files from cd to hd, then run first normal wow installer then burning crusade installer.

----------


## willskills

To start a fresh, you don't really need to do that; just delete your Config.wtf from /WoW/WTF, and then run Repair.exe from /WoW. This will check for any corruption in your WoW install, if that comes back okay, fire up WoW. Don't bother to log in again, just close it, and go and edit the newly created, fresh, Config.WTF - and add the lines from the HOWTO.

This should shave some time off for you guys - also, I'm always in IRC #ubuntu or #ubuntu-uk on Freenode, if anyone wants some live help. Although I won't be home until about 9pm GMT - got college after work!

----------


## spaceghoti

As an addendum, I've just upgraded to Feisty (Kubuntu 7.04) and now everything is working better than ever before.  Yay me!

----------


## segt

Hello,

I am stuck on step #4. I get the following error message.




> Sorry, the installer was unable to start up. You may be out of hard drive space.


I've read on several websites that this is due to the TEMP and TMP environment variables being set to invalid values. This is controlled through the registry and I used *wine regedit* to browse to the following key.




> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Session Manager\Environment


I changed both variables to just a backslash so it uses the current directory as the temporary directory. This was the recommended solution, however it has not worked for me. I've also verified that I do in fact have enough disk space in my home directory to install (more than enough.) Are there are other ways to fix this problem?

----------


## Tea4all

I need some help with WoW.  Every time I try to start WoW it says "Unable to start 3-D acceleration"  I have tried for 2 whole weeks to get it to work! :Confused:

----------


## ArtificialSynapse

> I need some help with WoW.  Every time I try to start WoW it says "Unable to start 3-D acceleration"  I have tried for 2 whole weeks to get it to work!


You have all your drivers installed?

Specs?

You need to be more specific.

----------


## Sammi

> I need some help with WoW.  Every time I try to start WoW it says "Unable to start 3-D acceleration"  I have tried for 2 whole weeks to get it to work!


Try giving us the output from this command:
glxinfo | grep rendering

----------


## spaceghoti

> I need some help with WoW.  Every time I try to start WoW it says "Unable to start 3-D acceleration"  I have tried for 2 whole weeks to get it to work!


Usually that implies that you don't have the correct drivers for your video card.  If you look through your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you should see an identifier for your card, like NVIDIA or ATI.  If NVIDIA you just need to update your drivers.  If ATI you've got a bit more work ahead of you.

----------


## EndlessDetergent

Hello, I am a total ubuntu noob, i just started using it a few weeks ago.


I've gotten WoW working, but it's not NEAR as smooth as it was on XP and it seems there's a 30-50% chance of it crashing everything whenever I load a new area/instance.

Also, if i ever click outside the wine wow window it won't let me type in the wow window at all unless i close and reopen wow..i know i sound like a total newb but, anybody know how to fix this?

----------


## Sammi

> Hello, I am a total ubuntu noob, i just started using it a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> I've gotten WoW working, but it's not NEAR as smooth as it was on XP and it seems there's a 30-50% chance of it crashing everything whenever I load a new area/instance.
> 
> Also, if i ever click outside the wine wow window it won't let me type in the wow window at all unless i close and reopen wow..i know i sound like a total newb but, anybody know how to fix this?


We need to know your system specs and version number of Wine and graphics driver to be able to help you in any way.

----------


## esc-

I am using linux as a backup (going to make the full switch this summer.  :Smile:  ) and I'm currently playing WoW through a storage drive that is read-only w/ wine. I was wondering how I would get ventrilo to work also w/ the alsa-oss trick since I don't have ventrilo on my C drive, it's on the same storage drive (F:\) as WoW is. How can I get wine to pick up that particular partition? Any help?

----------


## Sammi

> I am using linux as a backup (going to make the full switch this summer.  ) and I'm currently playing WoW through a storage drive that is read-only w/ wine. I was wondering how I would get ventrilo to work also w/ the alsa-oss trick since I don't have ventrilo on my C drive, it's on the same storage drive (F:\) as WoW is. How can I get wine to pick up that particular partition? Any help?


Not to be rude, but that's is not a game related question. Please ask in a different forum support category.

----------


## Enverex

On a side note, don't set Windows partitions as drives in Wine, you're likely to just break your Windows install. When using Wine install the apps into Wine itself, don't run them off a Windows drive or copy them over as you'll be missing files and/or registry entries.

esc- I assume you're using an Intel onboard or ATi card, in which case there's nothing you can really do other than keep updating and hope that someday they make respectable drivers (don't count on it from ATi).

----------


## esc-

> On a side note, don't set Windows partitions as drives in Wine, you're likely to just break your Windows install. When using Wine install the apps into Wine itself, don't run them off a Windows drive or copy them over as you'll be missing files and/or registry entries.
> 
> esc- I assume you're using an Intel onboard or ATi card, in which case there's nothing you can really do other than keep updating and hope that someday they make respectable drivers (don't count on it from ATi).


No, I'm running nVidia and everything is great. 70fps in WoW.   :Smile:  

So what we're really saying is, I need to install wow on my linux boot, into Wine. (Basically, re-do everything) to reduce any errors or problems that may arise and do the same w/ ventrilo so as to run them in wine w/ the different sound options, yeah?

----------


## EndlessDetergent

> We need to know your system specs and version number of Wine and graphics driver to be able to help you in any way.


Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz

3 Gigs Ram

NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT/PCI/SSE2

video card driver version 2.1.0 NVIDIA 96.31

Audigy 2 [SB0350b] (rev.4, serial:0x20061102) at 0xcc80, irq 2

sound card ALSA Version 1.0.13

Ubuntu Feisty 7.04

----------


## EndlessDetergent

Sorry, forgot to mention this in the last post i have but wine 0.9.35

----------


## shazzed

Wine version 0.9.35 with latest nVidia drivers max settings at 1650x1080 res runs pretty damn well... but the view distance is set to half way as opposed to 100% in Windows.

I have found that you have to do this to run WoW on linux at a great frame rate. This dosn't matter anyway I mean who ever looks that far ahead of themselfs in WoW ???

Core duo 2 6400
nVidia 7950 GT
2gig DDR2

----------


## epsileth

not sure if this has been posted, but over at wowwiki.com there is a complete list of default settings for the Config.wtf file.

some settings i have found useful are *SET readTOS "1"* and *SET readEULA "1"* to either runonce.wtf after fresh install or config.wtf to skip past the legaleese.

*SET movie "0"* and *SET expansionMovie "0"* will skip the intro movies first one for WoW, and second for Burning Crusades.

*SET realmName "realmname"* and *SET accountName = "accountname"* will auto-load your realm of choice and remember your user name, change as needed  :Smile: 

and finally, *SET gxWindow = "1"* to force it onto windowed mode, just because  :Razz:

----------


## EndlessDetergent

> Wine version 0.9.35 with latest nVidia drivers max settings at 1650x1080 res runs pretty damn well... but the view distance is set to half way as opposed to 100% in Windows.
> 
> I have found that you have to do this to run WoW on linux at a great frame rate. This dosn't matter anyway I mean who ever looks that far ahead of themselfs in WoW ???
> 
> Core duo 2 6400
> nVidia 7950 GT
> 2gig DDR2


I've tried doing this, but when I adjust these settings, it does the same thing it does when I zone (sometimes):

1. The screen goes black and white

2. WoW freezes

3. I can alt+tab out, but no matter what I do, Wine/WoW stays on top

4. I have to reboot.

Also I don't know if I mentioned this in my OP, but if I try clicking OUT of the WoW window while WoW IS running properly, no matter how many times I click back in, etc, I can't get they keyboard to control WoW again. (The mouse still works, however.)

I guess I'd be better off re-installing Feisty from my ISO...

----------


## spaceghoti

> No, I'm running nVidia and everything is great. 70fps in WoW.   
> 
> So what we're really saying is, I need to install wow on my linux boot, into Wine. (Basically, re-do everything) to reduce any errors or problems that may arise and do the same w/ ventrilo so as to run them in wine w/ the different sound options, yeah?


I don't know that I agree with that.  You said you were running off a Windows partition set as read-only, so you can't make changes to it.  I don't see how you could crash that partition.  However, even if you choose to run Wine off a Linux partition you don't have to re-do everything.  You can literally copy your World of Warcraft directory from the Windows partition into your Wine partition and it should work.  However, you may want to add a few settings (listed in the How-To) to ensure maximum performance under Linux.

----------


## Wingfire

I am running on the following system specs:

Conroe Core2 Duo 2.13GHz
1 gig DDR ram (fairly cheap stuff, other 8 gigs of ram doesn't work witht his motherboard -_-)
ATI X550 (Have a nVidia 7900 GT KO that I'm trying to get fixed, but not for a while)
Running on Dapper since Feisty won't install from the CD and I can't figure out any other way to install it.

That's mainly it that I think are relevant, probably only the video card. I'm trying to get WoW to run, and the guide from the Gaming forums worked, had to use the ATI driver install guide as well, however it runs VERY laggy and I see both the mouse on the WoW cursor, the WoW cursor always lagging behind the normal one.

After that happened I looked around and found the WoWWiki guige and it said I needed to type in

glxinfo | grep rendering

to see if I had direct rendering. This came back

direct rendering: No

What can I do to solve this? Still looking around, but I can't find it. This card works perfectly normally, though a lot less than my old card, so I know it should work, just need to know how to get Linux to recognize it to work.

----------


## Sammi

@EndlessDetergent
Ok you're specs seem to be compatible IMHO. I am running a Pentium 4, 2 gig of ram, and a nvidia 6800 with 256 md ram, with very good results.
Be sure you are running the game in opengl mode and not d3d. Don't run compiz/beryl/xgl with WoW. There is also a slightly newer ndivia driver available in deb form. I think the package is named "nvidia-glx-new".

@Wingfire
If you aren't getting direct rendering then there is definitively something wrong with you graphics card driver. 
Try this guide for getting the proprietary ATI drivers named "fglrx": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

----------


## sturlas

I'm trying to play wow on ubuntu. I have followed your guide. It worked fine the first time. 
When enter the game on a character the freeze after a couple of seconds and I must reboot my computer.

Any suggestions on how to fix this?

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ielliott

Has anyone else found that disabling the sound will help things go smoother.

I know that isn't always the funniest option, but i admit i have an old school computer


1011MB System memory
AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+
[Radeon 9600]

(I'm unsure how other people get their hardware specs, I just did an lshw --short and removed what i didn't need to show)

Anyways, I had it running glitchy with the sound on, i killed the sound but they are doing upgrades right now so I am unable to test if it is the sound killing it.

I am forced to use Emulation (yuck) in wine, or i can't get any sound. So its either no sound, or glitchy emulated sound.

Are my specs looking bad to run the game linux wise?

----------


## Enverex

Your graphics card is kinda bottom level. ATi's drivers for Linux are very, very poor and your card is only one model up from the lowest version that ATi support so expect your card to be "unsupported" very shortly. You didn't mention what sound card you have though...

----------


## ielliott

Its an onboard sound card.

nForce2 A97 is what i can find.

----------


## slayerboy

Ok I've got an interesting one here for everyone. I just purchased an Acer 5610Z laptop (Intel Pentium Duo processor T2060 1.6ghz, 1gb RAM, Intel 945 onboard video with 32MB dedicated and 224 shared)

I'm at my wits end getting WoW to work on this thing in Fiesty (dual booting with Vista).  I at first I was getting the login screen but it was extremely slow and the 3d models were all there, but missing the actual graphical stuff and lighting.  I made some changes to Config.wtf and it seemed to get things on the right track, but now I'm getting a lot of "tearing" and "ripping" in the graphics themselves.  Character graphics, for lack of a better term, are non-existent and all over the place.  The game is very laggy once I get logged in.

I have updated to the latest Intel driver, the xorg-driver-intel one.  I'm not really looking to solve the issue right now. Well... I am, but I'm looking more for a confirmation from other users that might have this chipset that they are having the same types of problems just to make me feel better.  LOL  It's been one of those weeks where everything I touch tech-wise has crashed, erased, or not worked for me this week LOL.  Did I mention that during the time I was trying to network my new laptop and my desktop so I could just copy the WoW folder to the laptop that I accidently deleted the WoW folder from the desktop and go through downloading everything again????  LOL

Ok, so here's the Config.wtf:


```
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.080000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET farclip "400.000000"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET realmName "Stormreaver"
SET gameTip "2"
SET frilldensity "0"
```

And the obligatory xorg.conf:



```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    # path to defoma fonts
    FontPath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "i2c"
    Load    "bitmap"
    Load    "ddc"
    Load    "dri"
    Load    "extmod"
    Load    "freetype"
    Load    "glx"
    Load    "int10"
    Load    "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"        "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Synaptics Touchpad"
    Driver        "synaptics"
    Option        "SendCoreEvents"    "true"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"
    Option        "Protocol"        "auto-dev"
    Option        "HorizScrollDelta"    "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "eraser"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "cursor"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"        "cursor"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"        # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
    Driver        "i810"
    BusID        "PCI:0:2:0"
Option "UseFastTLS" "2"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Generic Monitor"
    Option        "DPMS"
    HorizSync    28-64
    VertRefresh    43-60
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        1
        Modes        "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        4
        Modes        "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        8
        Modes        "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        15
        Modes        "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        16
        Modes        "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
    InputDevice     "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice     "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice     "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection

#Section "DRI"
#    Mode    0666
#EndSection
```

I commented out the Section for DRI just for grins, but havn'et rebooted yet to try it. If it works, i'll be right back here to let you know. if not, then it's still not working.

Thanks!

By the way, I copied all the files from the desktop to my laptop. The desktop plays AWESOME in Fiesty w/ Nvidia.

Am I going to have better luck with an ATI graphics chipset in a laptop comared to Intel?  I bought this because I knew Intel had good open-source stuff.  I'm an AMD guy, but not ATI.

----------


## ss87

I have the same laptop- acer 5610. I also get the tearing affect but not with Wow, but high quality video. Trying to find a fix for it- will pm you if I find one.

----------


## tetsuo316

Hi everyone. Am having some problems getting WoW to work with my preferred display settings and was hoping someone could help out. It's running, but it looks pretty bad and every time I try to change the resolution or display settings in-game, it gives me a black screen (the music continues to play normally) and I have to delete the 'WTF,' 'Cache' and 'Interface' folders in order to get the game up and running again (not sure if all three are necessary, but I just do them all).

Also, if I try to set the game to use opengl instead of direct3d, it gives me a black screen but the music still plays normally. Here's my current Config.wtf:



```
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisample "1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "450.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET accountName "tetsuo316"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Hyjal"
SET gameTip "3"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET lastCharacterIndex "2"
```

and my xorg.conf:



```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Nov  9 17:55:20 PST 2006

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Nov  9 17:56:12 PST 2006

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2405FPW"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7800 GT"
    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option "backingstore" "True"
    Option "TripleBuffer" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "metamodes" "1920x1200_60 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
    Option         "SLI" "AA"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I've been following the steps here. I'd ideally want to run the game pretty much at max settings at a 1920x1200 resolution. Any help would be *greatly* appreciated.

----------


## RobinOfSweden

But can you use say OpenGL in 1280x1024 - 1024x768 - 800x600?
Is the Direct3D the only working issue for you and have you tried using the Terminal to see what error message you get after you start the game?
in terminal:


```
cd ~  #goes to homedir
wine .wine/drive_c/Program \Files/World \of \Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl
```

Should resault in wow starting and when it dies/crashes/goes black you get a message in your terminal that we could use to solve/find why it happens  :Very Happy: 
(though not alwas and it can take time! I havent solved my issues yet, can be found in "wow + opengl + Nvidia 7600GT" Though i am using 64bit Feisty and GF 7900GT  :Capital Razz:  the error is the same though)

----------


## tetsuo316

So that works, but I'm still having some other problems.

I can change the resolution in my Config.wtf file, but the game doesn't seem to obey that setting (the SET gxResolution setting of 1920x1200). It still loads the game in 1024x768 which isn't ideal for my monitor.

Secondly, the gnome panels still appear when I load the game and this prevents me from seeing stats along the bottom of the screen as well as prevents any changes to the interface settings ingame as I can't click on the Okay button since the bottom panel covers that up.

Any suggestions on how to fix those two problems?

----------


## mcflynnthm

I'm having an installation issue. When I attempt to install WoW, it gets to the drive selection window, but tells me none of my drives has enough room. My main partition has about 25GB free, so that's BS. Am I missing something? I had WoW running via Crossover Linux in Debian some months back, so I don't see why this shouldn't work. Crossover does the same thing so I'm inclined to believe it's a WINE issue.

----------


## slayerboy

> Ok I've got an interesting one here for everyone. I just purchased an Acer 5610Z laptop (Intel Pentium Duo processor T2060 1.6ghz, 1gb RAM, Intel 945 onboard video with 32MB dedicated and 224 shared)
> 
> I'm at my wits end getting WoW to work on this thing in Fiesty (dual booting with Vista).  I at first I was getting the login screen but it was extremely slow and the 3d models were all there, but missing the actual graphical stuff and lighting.  I made some changes to Config.wtf and it seemed to get things on the right track, but now I'm getting a lot of "tearing" and "ripping" in the graphics themselves.  Character graphics, for lack of a better term, are non-existent and all over the place.  The game is very laggy once I get logged in.
> 
> I have updated to the latest Intel driver, the xorg-driver-intel one.  I'm not really looking to solve the issue right now. Well... I am, but I'm looking more for a confirmation from other users that might have this chipset that they are having the same types of problems just to make me feel better.  LOL  It's been one of those weeks where everything I touch tech-wise has crashed, erased, or not worked for me this week LOL.  Did I mention that during the time I was trying to network my new laptop and my desktop so I could just copy the WoW folder to the laptop that I accidently deleted the WoW folder from the desktop and go through downloading everything again????  LOL
> 
> Ok, so here's the Config.wtf:
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let everyone know, that in Vista on this laptop, WoW plays PERFECTLY, even in 1280x900 widescreen!  From the looks of it, ubuntu has the latest Intel drivers too.  Not too sure what's going on.  I'll play around somemore.

----------


## deknakker

Hi im new too to ubuntu. Trying to get world of warcraft to work in this new environment.

So far i followedpretty much all the standard procedures.

I installed wine
Installed WOW in windows and copied it (completely installed) to my desktop folder.
and then i got some more updates of wine and edited Config.wtf

but when i run the game in the terminal i get loads of errors and then i get only the first startupscreen. When i press play i get even more errors. I never even get to start the game at all.

Terminal errors:


```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f318,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5dc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMe m (0x170f20) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x16edf call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x170f20) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f04c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:waveSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
err:waveSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
"Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
err:waveSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
err:waveSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
"Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
```

and the next error is in windows language...

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #134 (0x85100086) Fatal Condition
Program: Z:\home\jan\Desktop\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

Unable to associate local address with socket: The socket is already bound to an address, or the parameter is a listening socket.

i would love to solve the problem, but just dont know where to start.

And i think my roommate has all the ports of our router forwarded to him. I dont think he will mind me forwarding everything to me but im not even sure if thats the problem.

If someone could help me he/she would get the thanks from a ubuntu noob

greetings
John

btw sorry if you already answered this question, but the threat is very long, i got through loads and loads and didnt find my solution, but if you can just point me towards it that would be great too.

----------


## Amackera

Hi everyone.

When I install WoW using Wine I'm getting a weird problem. When I get to where it's installing I think sound.mpq my computer all of a sudden restarts. 

I can't figure it out. 
I'm running feisty, with beryl. I'll try disabling beryl and trying again.

----------


## NoMoreWindoze

Here what I did to make wow work on my ubuntu:

1st: I dont run wow on a session with beryl, cause you wont get more than5 fps  :Capital Razz: 
2nd: I just copied my whole wow folder from my windows system.

That's it  :Very Happy: 

Note: I get like 5 fps less on ubuntu, i dont know why, but it doesnt bothers me at all!

I have like 60fps on xp, 50-55 on ubuntu, which is still great.

There are some laggy moments when you turn suddenly but its not that bad, you cant still play, except if you're really hardcore  :Capital Razz:

----------


## rjwboys

ok heres the thing i got a nvidia fx 5200 wine installed nvidia installed and when i run wow opengl its slow and crashes 75% into loading the world the funny thing is that i put it on d3d and it runs as good as my windows box does with some lag opening up menus and doesnt crash on world load up now whats up with that  :LOL: 
Edit: oh if your wondering about my ubuntu version look at my info and you will see it

----------


## Kaiu

First off to get on the same page, I am a complete Linux newb.
Here is the problem i am having.
When I run it in d3d i can actually log in if i run it windowed, fullscreen just makes wow crash. It takes much longer to load, my fps is horrible feels like 1-3, and my colors are messed up.
OpenGL doesn't work at all, windowed or fullscreen. All i get is get is some rendered models and pyramids/triangles going everywhere.
I come to you for help and anything else you need me to give you let me know.

System spec:
Intel Pentium 4 2.8ghz
Intel 82915G integrated graphics
Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn
wine (newest version)

my xorg.conf file output


```
Section "Files"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
# path to defoma fonts
FontPath "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "i2c"
Load "bitmap"
Load "ddc"
Load "dri"
Load "extmod"
Load "freetype"
Load "glx"
Load "int10"
Load "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
Driver "kbd"
Option "CoreKeyboard"
Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Configured Mouse"
Driver "mouse"
Option "CorePointer"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Driver "wacom"
Identifier "stylus"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
Option "Type" "stylus"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Driver "wacom"
Identifier "eraser"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
Option "Type" "eraser"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Driver "wacom"
Identifier "cursor"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
Option "Type" "cursor"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4" # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
Driver "i810"
BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "DELL E176FP"
Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Device "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
Monitor "DELL E176FP"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Depth 1
Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 4
Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 8
Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 15
Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 16
Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 24
Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
Screen "Default Screen"
InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
Mode 0666
EndSection
```

and my wow config.wtf info (keep in mind i have tried opengl and d3d) d3d currently working best for me



```
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "417"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "5"
SET realmName "Eldre'Thalas"
SET gameTip "9"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "d3d"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET baseMip "1"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET useWeatherShaders "0"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET SoundUseHardware "0"
SET MasterSoundEffects "0"
SET EnableMusic "0"
SET EmoteSounds "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET SoundListenerAtCharacter "0"
```

this is a pic of what WoW currently looks like for me in opengl http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/6...fwarcraom0.png

----------


## rjwboys

well how about you try to downgrade your wine to 9.24 as there has been a bug since 9.25 othen then that i dont know as i dont mess much with the intel graphics
Edit: Sammi might know more then me though  :LOL:   ... oh yea is the intel onboard or a pci/agp card if there on board i would have to tell you that you should get an nvidia card as onboard most of the time intel arn't worth much on the graphics

----------


## Sammi

@Kaiu

Can't find anything wrong with your xorg.conf or config.wtf

These days most problems like yours seem to be graphics card driver related. Nvidia FTW.

----------


## Enverex

> well how about you try to downgrade your wine to 9.24 as there has been a bug since 9.25 othen then that i dont know as i dont mess much with the intel graphics
> Edit: Sammi might know more then me though   ... oh yea is the intel onboard or a pci/agp card if there on board i would have to tell you that you should get an nvidia card as onboard most of the time arn't worth much on the graphics


You could always regression test it, find the patch that broke things, report it and fix it for everyone...

----------


## Kaiu

Thanks for the replies I will try the version of wine you suggested first and if that doesn't work out is there a Nvidia graphics card that you suggest for linux?

----------


## Sammi

> ...is there a Nvidia graphics card that you suggest for linux?


Nvidia have been very diligent in making linux drivers. Mostly all of their cards work well in linux, in stark contrast to ATI, and Intel drivers are a bit lukewarm. But for wow I would suggest anything in the Nvidia Geforce 6xxx or 7xxx series. They should work nicely.

----------


## mike-db

When I try to skip the movie at the beginning it goes straight to my dektop and its not set to my default res, I also dont have a config.wtf file I'm thinking its because I have not installed TBC yet.

----------


## rjwboys

> When I try to skip the movie at the beginning it goes straight to my dektop and its not set to my default res, I also dont have a config.wtf file I'm thinking its because I have not installed TBC yet.


the config.wtf does not require TBC

----------


## mike-db

lol I noticed after I installed it, but I still can't get to the login screen it only shows the intro movie whats up with that?

----------


## hikaricore

> lol I noticed after I installed it, but I still can't get to the login screen it only shows the intro movie whats up with that?


If you think the movie is causing the problem, you can try adding:



```
SET movie "0"
```

To your config.wtf file.

Also these will bypass the tos/eula boxes when added to config.wtf:



```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
```

----------


## mike-db

Okay this is wierd I'm not sure where TBC was installed but normal wow is in my home folder.

I looked in .wine and could not find it ether. But its in my wine menu under applications. =/

----------


## hikaricore

TBC is a patch installed directly into the WoW directory..

----------


## mike-db

Okay I checked my current wow directory and its not tbc, also I don't have a config.wtf file.

----------


## hikaricore

There are very few obvious changes made by TBC data is just added to existing files.

Config.wtf is only created upon a sucessful launch of WoW.

----------


## Sammi

Try launching wow in a terminal to see the text output of any errors it may be encountering when you launch it.

----------


## slayerboy

WoW is AWESOME when it works! LOL

----------


## wormite

Recently after the update of 2.10, WOW freezes when exits,
In the console it says



```
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37400f40) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7bbfe4b4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
```

Any idea how to fix this?

----------


## hikaricore

> Recently after the update of 2.10, WOW freezes when exits,
> In the console it says
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37400f40) using GetSystemInfo()
> fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7bbfe4b4) stub!
> fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
> ...


everyone's is having this issue:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451505

this probably won't be fixed for a couple wine releases or until the next wow patch.
until then, try my kill script for WoW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=42

also, don't post the same thing in more than one thread.

----------


## Analord

I just want to point out that i installed and are playing wow TBC without any problems.
Using tweaks and open gl, haven't tried antialiasing.

Almost like in win, except there were some issues when changing cdroms during instalation.
I had to do some sudo  umount -l /media/cdrom, wine eject, when one cd finished installing.

My specs are 2100xp athlon, 768 ram, Nvidia 7600gs AGP.


Only bug i have ... the game hangs on exit, which i fix by doing alt tab to terminal i started wow in and doing ctrl+c.

----------


## stefaan.dutry

Well i got it installed.

I have a framerate of 60 FPS when there's no enemy or other char in the screen

As soon as there is an enemy in the screen or another character the framerate drops to 8-12 FPS and in my opinion that isn't playable.  So I'm still playing WoW on windows

If anyone would happen to have a solution for my problem I'd hapily take any advise (i want at least 20 FPS constantly)

PS: i've tried opening a new thread but there seems no answer at all.

----------


## hikaricore

> Well i got it installed.
> 
> I have a framerate of 60 FPS when there's no enemy or other char in the screen
> 
> As soon as there is an enemy in the screen or another character the framerate drops to 8-12 FPS and in my opinion that isn't playable.  So I'm still playing WoW on windows
> 
> If anyone would happen to have a solution for my problem I'd hapily take any advise (i want at least 20 FPS constantly)
> 
> PS: i've tried opening a new thread but there seems no answer at all.


Too many ATI threads, alot of them get ignored.  Sorry.

Response here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453173

----------


## Swarms

> Well i got it installed.
> 
> I have a framerate of 60 FPS when there's no enemy or other char in the screen
> 
> As soon as there is an enemy in the screen or another character the framerate drops to 8-12 FPS and in my opinion that isn't playable.  So I'm still playing WoW on windows
> 
> If anyone would happen to have a solution for my problem I'd hapily take any advise (i want at least 20 FPS constantly)
> 
> PS: i've tried opening a new thread but there seems no answer at all.


Used the tweaks?

----------


## hikaricore

http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wor...974652f56d5312

^ tweaks live heer

----------


## johns996

Similar to the problem mike-db had, i can get WoW loaded but i can't get past the videos.  It will show them both and then exit right out of the program.  I loaded WoW using the terminal and this is what came out.



```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cf90000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cf90000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ede4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f328,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f05c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMem (0x1b4470) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x1b4198) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x1b4470) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f05c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
err:d3d_draw:blt_to_drawable Blitting surfaces from sysmem not supported yet
Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
```

any ideas?

----------


## Klunk

I have installed the latest Feisty (all up to date) and wine. I copied over my working windows install to this machine and disabled all the addons. I can load the game using opengl but soon after I enter the world it freezes. I can move about 10 yards in game.

I am trying to run this on an IBM Thinkpad r52 which has an ATI graphics card built in. I ma using the proprietary drivers, but I dont have to, it was the only way to get it working at all. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can get this working?

Thanks

----------


## guice

Thanks for the quick guide. It works nicely except for one thing -- is it normal to have the sound delayed by 0.5 - 1 second? It is quite noticable for me.

----------


## Enverex

> Thanks for the quick guide. It works nicely except for one thing -- is it normal to have the sound delayed by 0.5 - 1 second? It is quite noticable for me.


Sound lag is a known issue with ALSA on slower systems, switch Wine to OSS.

----------


## guice

Slow systems, eh? Wow. Didn't know my AMD 4000+ was concidered a slow system now.  :Sad: 

Anyway, it works better now, still a 0.1/0.2 delay, but it's hardly noticeable. Now, how do I increase my gama? Everything is so dark...

PS: Thought it fixed my desktop crashing, but turns out that was DX9 mode. In OpenGL mode it crashes on exit.

----------


## ShadowFlar3

If you see "double cursor" (normal mouse cursor on top of the wow hand cursor) that means the wow is running in d3d. If you have already added SET gxAPI "opengl" in config.wtf and you see that happening, it's because wow thinks you're running the game for the first time and autodetects the settings. You can prevent this by adding  SET hwDetect "0" in the config as well.

----------


## guice

Yeah, I had the double cursor thing. I realized what it was (but didn't realize it was concidered D3D mode). However, that still doesn't solve my gama issues.  :Wink: 

Plus, for some reason, WoW just feels a bit more unstable under Ubuntu. I don't know why, but it just feels like it'll crash at any time...course, that's quite possibly related to WINE's instability, too.

----------


## ShadowFlar3

Well, FEELING like it will crash at any time is different from actually crashing isn't it?  :Smile:  Show some confidence if you aren't getting any crashes. Wow is running flawlessly for many people on wine, including me untill the latest patch when I started getting error 132 crashes  :Sad:  Still looking into it.

Anyway, you can change your gamma simply by editing config.wtf. Add the line:

SET gamma x

Default is 1.0 and it works like "the lower the brighter" so try setting lower than 1, for example

SET gamma 0.7

----------


## guice

Thanks, I'll give that a shot the next time I play with WoW.

As for the crashing, yeah, I got hit with that crash on exit, too. Interesting enough, it only happens when I run WoW in OpenGL mode. In D3D, it doesn't crash, but it also doesn't perform well.

----------


## ShadowFlar3

There was a thread about crashing on exit and allthough it did seem like changing wine sound driver from OSS to ALSA fixed it, many other people, including me, found out it no longer occurred even though they did not do anything in particular. Try if you still get it, and if you do, try the following:

1) Change the wine sound driver from OSS to ALSA
2) Do sudo chmod +rwx "/path/to/world of warcraft/*"
3) Change your wine win version to win2k

I did 2 and 3 and I no longer get the crash on exit. Maybe all the above fixes are bogus and it was just server-side error that got fixed, I dunno.

----------


## guice

Well, the Gamma thing seems to only work in full screen mode. There's a problem with full screen mode:
 - The GNOME bars still show.
 - The Bottom of the screen gets cut off, reguardless what setting you have the top bar at. It's cut off even more if I leave in the bottom bar.

And with all that, I don't have mouse button 4 on my Logitech.  :Sad: 
I've played with the "configure the Mx1000" tutorial but nothing is prefect yet. I think some buttons are a bit confused. Or who ever wrote the tutorial is a bit confused as to exactly what buttons are numbered what.

----------


## ShadowFlar3

Yeah, I didn't know you were playing windowed. I haven't got the gnome-bar bug so I can't help you with it, allthough I think I read about it long time ago.

I have logitech MX510 and my buttons are working fine. I followed up some tutorial and some of the keys were working in the wrong order so I just kept trying different order of numbers in mouse section of xorg.conf untill I got it right.

If your screen gets "cut off" I think you just have different resolution than your desktop. You should use the same res and color depth to max out performance. Or maybe I misunderstood your problem?

Edit: here's my xorg.conf mouse part:

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "CorePointer"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
	Option	    "Buttons" "7"
	Option	    "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

----------


## ielliott

So i've been reading about WoW freezing, and its been on exit.

Thing is I am having it lock up my PC randomly.

var/messages and all it can see is that i restarted.

same with syslog

Problem is i don't know where to start troubleshooting.

I haven't tried the fix for the hangs on exit because this problem is different.

----------


## spaceghoti

I was having WoW hang on exit after the latest patch, and I loaded it in _d3d_ mode to modify my video settings.  I essentially turned off anything that said "disabling may enhance performance" and reduced all my effects.  Now it crashes less and doesn't lock up at exit, but it still occasionally locks up during play.

----------


## Sparkfist

I'm having an odd problem with installing WoW. For the most part I have it installed, and it looks like it's working but I can't get through the cinemia without being kicked out of wine. Whenever I type in "wine WoW.exe" or "wine WoW.exe -opengl", it just gives me the launcher, [I hit play] it starts the cinemia, and anything I do (hit enter, escape, or let it finish) it drops out of wine.

If there is anything someone can add that can fix this I would appreciate it.

Lastly the machine I'm putting it on.
Acer 3860-2022
Intel Celeron M 1.5GHz
512MB DDR2 ram
Intel Graphics chip 950 (shared main memory) (and I have the drivers installed)

----------


## ShadowFlar3

Have you done everything in the guide you have followed? (such as this :Smile: 

http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine

Intel graphic chips are a bit tricky to get working properly with opengl or even d3d so I've heard, so unless theres something wrong with your config.wtf I think there's something wrong with the drivers.

----------


## boojah

Everything works great here. There is only one thing thats not as it should be. 

When im running in opengl mode the landscape don't fade in like it does in 3d3. the texture of the mountains, oceans etc just pops up in a ugly way when it gets in range. 

I've googled this for a few days now, but i can't find anything about it.. all i found was one "old" post about a guy who had the same thing. Does anyone know if there is a fix for this, a dll or a config or something? i've seen videos of others running wow in ubuntu, and it doesn't seem like they have this issue....

Im running a nvidia 8800 gts with  the 1.0-9755 driver.
also im running amd64 on a i386 system (don't think that will matter though)

----------


## boojah

I thought i might link a image, so everyone understood what i meant.. it's kinda hard to explain it.

If you look at the mountain in the background you see what i mean.

http://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scs01by4.jpg

i don't think it's supposed to be like that in Opengl.. otherwise i would have found alot more posts about it..

Any help would be great.

----------


## Sparkfist

Ok I'm back with a new question. I've got WoW working but it's very slow and the colors/textures are very poor. I'm running it on my other laptop, something that has the ram for WoW.

HP zv6123cl
AMD Athlon64 2.0GHz
1.25GH ram
80GB HDD (PATA)
ATI 200M graphics chip (yes, I know bad!)

I've downloaded and installed the graphics driver from ATI's website. Although I changed the "ati" to "radeon" in my xorg.conf file I still don't see anything of an improvement in the speed or graphics. Is there anything else I need to change, configure or install to get WoW to run smoothly.

Thanks

----------


## Burkey

You should not be using ati or radeon if you use drivers from their site as far as I know it should be fglrx

check

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubu...allation_Guide

----------


## Sammi

@boojah
I get the same thing, only the other way around.

In openGL the landscape fades like it should and everything else also works the way it should with good framerates, while d3d is something like your screenshot. Other than that though, d3d is pretty good, with good fps.

My specs:
P4 3 Ghz
2 GB RAM
Nvidia 6800 256 MB RAM
Nvidia driver 9755

----------


## boojah

Hmm.. that's really strange. 
when i play in 3d3 i get alot worse frame rate.. i have about 40-100 in opengl, and 20-30 in 3d3

----------


## boojah

I'll give some details here.. this thing is starting to bug me big time now  :Capital Razz: 

this is what i get when i open wow (opengl) 




> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
> fixmeowrprofllMain (0x7cf20000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
> fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
> fixmeowrprofllMain (0x7cf20000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edac,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f2f0,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5cc,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5c0,0x00000000), stub!
> ...


this is my xorg: 




> Section "Device"
>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Geforce 8800"
>     Driver         "nvidia"
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Screen"
>     Identifier     "Default Screen"
>     Device         "NVIDIA Geforce 8800"
>     Monitor        "Dell E193FP"
> ...


finally, my config.wtf




> SET SoundBufferSize "150"
> SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET locale "enGB"
> SET hwDetect "0"
> SET gxColorBits "24"
> SET gxDepthBits "24"
> SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
> SET gxRefresh "60"
> SET gxCursor "0"
> ...


sorry about using qoute's, can't figure out how i use that scroll thingy  :Very Happy: 
i seemed to forget to say i'm running wine 0.9.37

----------


## belaflek

I just installed on a Dell latitude D820. It starts, I have sound but on login it just says Disconnected from Server.  Where does the WoW get its network settings to connect with. On Windows it works thru the ISA server and firewall no prob...Im going to look for a local firewall but any help would be great

----------


## belaflek

let me expand.
Desktop behind an ISA proxy that is behind a sonicwall firewall. All traffic is allowed out. I have the install of WoW all set up, the only thing is the PC is not a part of the domain.I can still hit the internet...same PC boot to XP game runs fine...via wine...disco..never even gets to connect. Logon..sits there disco

----------


## pagal

1st post for me, this is.
Got a general kinda off-topic-but-not-really-question.

Have I misunderstood you guys completely when I interpret your different postings as a statement where there is a reduction in fps when playing WoW through Wine? 

Because I just left Widenose Xp for Ubuntu, and doing quite well if I can say so myself, for a first-timer anyways.
But I left XP for a OS I was taught to believe was faster, more reliable, more more more, because of my crappy Acer TravelMate 2410 cannot deliver much at all.

So when my laptop delivers between 15-35 fps when playing, even a reduction of 5fps is no-go. It would unbareable. 

Suggestions to what I should do? 
Or have I just misenterpreted you all?

Oh, and I havent installed WoW.. yet..

----------


## boojah

when you play wow through wine, you don't play wow on it's native OS. wine creates a windows enviroment that allows you to run some windows software. Some work very good, others don't work at all. Since wow is built for windows, you can't expect to get the same preformance in linux.

It is also a question about your graphic card. ATI has in my experience very bad support for 3D acceleration. Nvidia is much better. (although i wish it was better, hopefully they will push out an open source driver some time)

I have Nvidia 8800 GTS, and i get about 40-100 fps in OpenGL mode and 20-40 in direct3d. The graphics are not as good as in *******, but they are good enough. 

hope this help

(and, yes linux is faster and more stable than windows when it runs native software)

----------


## pagal

Thx for nice reply.

The thing is that my laptop came with this generic gfx-card, not Nvidia nor ATI, but Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900. 
Doesn't say me much, but I guess ill just install and take it from there.  :Smile:

----------


## Sammi

@boojah
Good post, but this part is not entirely accurate:



> when you play wow through wine, you don't play wow on it's native OS. wine creates a windows enviroment that allows you to run some windows software. Some work very good, others don't work at all. Since wow is built for windows, you can't expect to get the same preformance in linux.


WoW is not "built for Windows". It is in fact pretty OS agnostic. WoW also runs natively on Mac OS X, which is pretty similar to Linux.

I wrote about this on wowwiki:



> World of Warcraft is not designed to be Windows specific. It even had a client for Linux while it was in the beta phase of development, but it was later dropped and never officially released. In Windows WoW by default uses DirectX for 3d rendering, but because of the dropped Linux client and because WoW has a official, up to date, and supported client for Mac OS X, which in many ways is very similar to Linux (both are Unix based and POSIX compliant) WoW can run in OpenGL mode, which is fully supported in Linux. To make everything else work one needs to use one of the following pieces of software.

----------


## boojah

that's very interesting. then i wonder if it's possible to run the mac version somehow, through something else than wine off course. Would seem to me that that would be better, since it is built on the same POSIX and for OpenGL.

----------


## paleck

I have it all set up and WoW runs. However after I sign in and then hit enter world I get about 60% loaded before it stops and doesn't go any farther. Any ideas about what is wrong?

----------


## Sammi

> I have it all set up and WoW runs. However after I sign in and then hit enter world I get about 60% loaded before it stops and doesn't go any farther. Any ideas about what is wrong?


System specs please. Cpu, RAM, graphics card, and graphics card driver version. What have you tried? Have you looked through the troubleshooting section of the howto?

----------


## TS28

Edit:  Problem solved.

----------


## Enverex

> @boojah
> Good post, but this part is not entirely accurate:
> 
> WoW is not "built for Windows". It is in fact pretty OS agnostic. WoW also runs natively on Mac OS X, which is pretty similar to Linux.
> 
> I wrote about this on wowwiki:


Actually it ~is~ accurate. WoW may have been designed originally to be cross-platform, but he isn't running the Linux version of the game, he's running the Windows version which uses Windows features, ergo Wine still has lots of work to do (which is cut down somewhat when using OpenGL mode as you lose the D3D overhead).

----------


## paleck

> System specs please. Cpu, RAM, graphics card, and graphics card driver version. What have you tried? Have you looked through the troubleshooting section of the howto?


Sempron 2600+ with 768 MB RAM. Running the NVIDIA proprietary driver on my GeForce4 MX 420. I've looked through the troubleshooting and none of it works for me.

----------


## Sammi

> Actually it ~is~ accurate. WoW may have been designed originally to be cross-platform, but he isn't running the Linux version of the game, he's running the Windows version which uses Windows features, ergo Wine still has lots of work to do (which is cut down somewhat when using OpenGL mode as you lose the D3D overhead).


I did only say that it was not _entirely_ accurate.

----------


## Sammi

> Sempron 2600+ with 768 MB RAM. Running the NVIDIA proprietary driver on my GeForce4 MX 420. I've looked through the troubleshooting and none of it works for me.


Can you please run WoW from the command line and post the text output it creates?

Does 3d work in other games?

----------


## paleck

I dont have anything else on here to try with. Here is the output.



```

chris@chris-desktop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7bf90000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7bf90000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f2ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5cc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5c0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f520,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f024,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wave:DSD_CreateSecondaryBuffer (0x171dc8,0x33fcd0,180e8,0,0x1a2fe4,0x1a2f24,0x1a2fc0): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37400f40) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7a6a04a4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=2108 < primary_done=22588)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=6716 < primary_done=17472)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8408 < primary_done=12504)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8408 < primary_done=12504)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8376 < primary_done=12472)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8376 < primary_done=12472)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8376 < primary_done=12472)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8376 < primary_done=12472)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8376 < primary_done=12472)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8376 < primary_done=12472)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8344 < primary_done=12440)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8344 < primary_done=12440)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8344 < primary_done=12440)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8344 < primary_done=12440)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8344 < primary_done=12440)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8312 < primary_done=12408)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8312 < primary_done=12408)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8312 < primary_done=12408)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8312 < primary_done=12408)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8312 < primary_done=12408)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8312 < primary_done=12408)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8280 < primary_done=12376)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8280 < primary_done=12376)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8280 < primary_done=12376)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8280 < primary_done=12376)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8280 < primary_done=12376)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8248 < primary_done=12344)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8248 < primary_done=12344)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8248 < primary_done=12344)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8248 < primary_done=12344)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8248 < primary_done=12344)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8248 < primary_done=12344)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=8216 < primary_done=12312)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d1d0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d22c,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0 



```

----------


## quaunaut

I'm getting pretty decent frames in WoW(I didn't expect it to be too good XD), but since I can't edit the video settings, I've gotta ask if there is a way to either run it Windowed, or preferrably, just without the Ubuntu Bars over it.

----------


## hikaricore

> I dont have anything else on here to try with. Here is the output.


Assuming you're running Feisty here (otherwise just find a free game with a native linux binary and try it out, there are hundreds in existance that use direct rendering)
Make sure you have the universe repos enabled and run this from a terminal window.



```
sudo aptitude install openarena
```

Now try running openarena.  If you can't run openarena properly there's no way you're going to be able to run WoW.

----------


## boris yeltsin

How do I make WoW run in a window (not full screen)? I can't seem to do it at all.

----------


## hikaricore

SET gxWindow "1"

in your Config.wtf file would be a good start.

----------


## paleck

> Assuming you're running Feisty here (otherwise just find a free game with a native linux binary and try it out, there are hundreds in existance that use direct rendering)
> Make sure you have the universe repos enabled and run this from a terminal window.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo aptitude install openarena
> ```
> 
> Now try running openarena.  If you can't run openarena properly there's no way you're going to be able to run WoW.


Openarena ran perfectly with no issues so I cant figure out why WoW freezes on the load screen.

----------


## hikaricore

Try running it from the WoW directory like such to rule out some other possible issues:




> cd "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft"
> wine WoW.exe -opengl

----------


## paleck

```

chris@chris-desktop:~$ cd "/home/chris/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft"
chris@chris-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine WoW.exe --opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7bf90000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7bf90000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f2ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5cc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5c0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f520,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f024,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wave:DSD_CreateSecondaryBuffer (0x171dd0,0x33fcd0,180e8,0,0x1a2fec,0x1a2f2c,0x1a2fc8): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37400f40) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7a6a04a4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d1d0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d22c,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0 



```

Same output, and its still freezing at about 60% on the load screen.

----------


## hikaricore

> Same output, and its still freezing at about 60% on the load screen.


Sorry it's:

*wine WoW.exe -opengl*

Only one - before opengl.

it may not help but it's the correct useage.

----------


## pfs01089

Will this how to work for 7.04 ? Just read through it (not sure if i missed anything) wasnt sure if there was anything different i would need to do for the new ubuntu version.

Thanks

----------


## hikaricore

> Will this how to work for 7.04 ? Just read through it (not sure if i missed anything) wasnt sure if there was anything different i would need to do for the new ubuntu version.
> 
> Thanks


There should be no difference between the steps needed to setup WoW on any version of Ubuntu, aside from the versions of the software used (which is mostly insignifigant).

----------


## AndrewRiedi

For all those who have the double cursor problem, please enable the hardware cursor under WoW's settings and report any issues you may have here.  (An upgrade to Wine-0.9.38 is needed for the hardware cursor code.)

----------


## hikaricore

> For all those who have the double cursor problem, please enable the hardware cursor under WoW's settings and report any issues you may have here.  (An upgrade to Wine-0.9.38 is needed for the hardware cursor code.)


That's great ^_^ Finally a long standing bug squashed.

The downside is now people won't be able to tell that they're not in OpenGL mode right off the bat. lol

----------


## AndrewRiedi

> That's great ^_^ Finally a long standing bug squashed.
> 
> The downside is now people won't be able to tell that they're not in OpenGL mode right off the bat. lol


Well, the double cursor bug when using the software cursor still exists, and I will fix it eventually, but other stuff is a higher priority for me.  (For obvious reasons - namely for most games enabling a HW cursor will "mask" it just fine.)   :Smile:   Right now I am working on animated cursor support to get other games working properly.

----------


## paleck

> Sorry it's:
> 
> *wine WoW.exe -opengl*
> 
> Only one - before opengl.
> 
> it may not help but it's the correct useage.


Even when I do that it still freeze at the same point.

----------


## Kuraudo

I just though I could say that enabling windowed mode (WoW.exe -windowed when starting) may remove eventual frame rate drops. Worked for me.

----------


## EvilBob

Thanks to this guide I've all but gotten WoW working perfectly. There's just one little glitch that has confounded me; when I run WoW in OpenGL mode there's a problem with overlays. 

Things such as tooltips, chat bubbles and menu screens (such as friends list, etc.) are corrupt. Sometimes it will show the first letter of what the box (which does size properly) is supposed to display and nothing more but usually they're just empty. Even the chat window, which displays correctly for a brief moment after loading, goes blank.

I've tried setting UIFaster to 2 since it sounded like the problem I'm having but it didn't fix anything. Ironically d3d mode seems to run perfectly for me but the fps leaves something to be desired. I'm sure openGL will save me!

I'm running an ATi x800 with ati's drivers installed though envy.

If you need any outputs let me know and they shall be supplied.

----------


## tlink

Ok, here's a weird one.  WoW runs excellent, and has on my system for over a year now.  Recently however, while wow is running, and when I exit the game, my desktop is cranked to its max resolution and I have to manually set it back down.  I typically run my desktop at 1440x900 which is what I run WoW at.  So it just seems odd that it would go up, or change at all, since it shouldn't have to....

Anyway, just a minor annoyance really.  Just wondering if anyone has run across this or knows a workaround.

----------


## EvilBob

> Ok, here's a weird one.  WoW runs excellent, and has on my system for over a year now.  Recently however, while wow is running, and when I exit the game, my desktop is cranked to its max resolution and I have to manually set it back down.  I typically run my desktop at 1440x900 which is what I run WoW at.  So it just seems odd that it would go up, or change at all, since it shouldn't have to....
> 
> Anyway, just a minor annoyance really.  Just wondering if anyone has run across this or knows a workaround.


I had a similar problem with my resolution being changed - you could try to run WoW in a virtual desktop (which worked for me and I don't mind the extra border) by changing your winecfg. Also, since it sounds like ubuntu doing it's 'default to best possible spec' thing, if you never use a higher resolution you could remove those better resolutions from your xorg.conf file (back it up first!) and that would probably do it too.

----------


## tlink

Hmmm ok, moving the default OS level to XP from 98 fixed it I think.   Not sure how it got switched to 98 to begin with... anyway, looks like that solved it.

*EDIT* nevermind, it didn't.... looks like its more an issue with wine than wow, just happens when I run wow.  (shrug)

----------


## Sammi

> Hmmm ok, moving the default OS level to XP from 98 fixed it I think.   Not sure how it got switched to 98 to begin with... anyway, looks like that solved it.
> 
> *EDIT* nevermind, it didn't.... looks like its more an issue with wine than wow, just happens when I run wow.  (shrug)


It's very easy to manually edit one line in wtf/Config.wtf, that makes WoW use a specific resolution. In your case you want it to look like this:


```
SET gxResolution "1440x900"
```

@EvilBob
Try out a different value than "2".

Make sure you have tried the proprietary ATI drivers (fglrx):
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/
http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

Try changing the windows version configured in winecfg.

Try installing a older version of Wine: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html

----------


## hikaricore

> Ok, here's a weird one.  WoW runs excellent, and has on my system for over a year now.  Recently however, while wow is running, and when I exit the game, my desktop is cranked to its max resolution and I have to manually set it back down.  I typically run my desktop at 1440x900 which is what I run WoW at.  So it just seems odd that it would go up, or change at all, since it shouldn't have to....
> 
> Anyway, just a minor annoyance really.  Just wondering if anyone has run across this or knows a workaround.


I've always noticed WoW has a nasty habit of trying to change the desktop resolution 2-3 times when I started it.

For no rational reason.  >.<

----------


## boojah

I think there might be something wrong with the way my driver is set up. As i posted earlier, something make the terrain load wrong, making it pop up whenever it gets in range instead of fading in. After looking at some images of others playing in wine i noticed how much smoother the edges was. 

When i run it (in both 3d3 and opengl), the edges are really rough, and it's also very "flickery" when im moving

my nvidia settings is set up with 16x anisotropic, 16x antialiasing and Texture Sharpening  here.. but changing it makes little different, if any.

I'm posting an image of the start screen. It actually looks more smooth here that it really is because its been scaled down.

http://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?i...owstartwq4.png

The reason i think it might be the driver is because today all of a sudden when i started wow the edges was smooth, just like in windows. so i though hurray! but i had to close it to get back in opengl.. but off course when i tried again it was back to normal  :Sad:   i tried changing it back to 3d3 butthe smoothness was gone. I have no idea what happened.

What i really want to know is how others out there has experience the 8800 GPU in wow/wine.
If no one else has these problems, it's either something wrong with the card it self, or something on my system or driver. 

this is getting so frustrating, hehe.. hopeing someone out there has some clues on whats this could be.

----------


## Sammi

@boojah
Exactly what is supposed to be wrong with the picture? It looks fine to me...  :Confused:

----------


## Enverex

> @boojah
> Exactly what is supposed to be wrong with picture? It looks fine to me...


Lack an anti-aliasing.

Wine doesn't allow for Apps to use Anti-Aliasing but it does work if it's forced on at driver level (which you said you've done anyway) in which case it has to be a driver bug else it would be working in Wine. Try using some Linux games and see if it works in those.

----------


## saggio

Hi there, 

I'm new to Ubuntu and *nix in general (limited experience with Red Hat ages ago), and I've been having trouble getting WoW to work. I've been able to install both the base game and the expansion, but whenever I try to load the game, it gives absolutely terrible performance (shuttering sound, fps is about 1 during the intro cinematics). Not only that, when I get to the login screen (where you have to read and agree to the EULA the during the first load/after a patch), I can't do anything! The wow-cursor won't be under my control - it will just stay there, while my regular cursor in GNOME and X will be active (yet I will be unable to interact with WoW; unable to move the scroll bar on the license, or use the agree/disagree buttons). 

I'm not really sure what could be causing this problem, and I've done everything that was mentioned in the complete howto. 

I'd really appreciate some help. 

Thanks!

----------


## tlink

> It's very easy to manually edit one line in wtf/Config.wtf, that makes WoW use a specific resolution. In your case you want it to look like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> SET gxResolution "1440x900"
> ```


Actually, wow runs at the correct resolution, just after I start wow, my desktop resolution flies through the roof.   Makes no sense, before I start wow, desktop resolution is at 1440x900.  I start wow.  Wow runs at 1440x900.  With wow running I switch desktops with crtl+alt+rightarrow, and my desktop is now running at 1680x1050.  Switch back to wow and its still running at 1440x900.  Exit wow, and desktop stays at 1680x1050 and I have to manually set it back down to 1440x900.

----------


## Sammi

@saggio

System specs please. Cpu, RAM, graphics card, and graphics card driver version.

Can you please run WoW from the command line and post the text output it creates?

Does 3d work in other games?

----------


## saggio

> @saggio
> 
> System specs please. Cpu, RAM, graphics card, and graphics card driver version.
> 
> Can you please run WoW from the command line and post the text output it creates?
> 
> Does 3d work in other games?


Thanks for the reply!

Actually, I feel like  kind of an idiot - I solved my problem, after looking around at various documentation and poking around in my x.org config file - I hadn't properly enabled the proprietary ATI drivers for my ATI card. 

Thanks again for the reply (and the awesome howto).

----------


## EvilBob

> @EvilBob
> Try out a different value than "2".
> 
> Make sure you have tried the proprietary ATI drivers (fglrx):
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/
> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
> 
> Try changing the windows version configured in winecfg.
> 
> Try installing a older version of Wine: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html


I went though everything except "1" for UIFaster (I don't know what it does but the constant warnings of 'Do not use on pain of death' were enough to keep me thinking it's best to stay away) and for each one tried with wine emulating XP, 2000, and 98.

I double checked and the ATi (fglrx) drivers are indeed the ones being used right now.

The only thing I haven't done yet is the older version of wine. If I do change it will this break all the other programs I have installed though wine right now and is it really likely to help or is my case just a lost cause with the state of ATi's drivers right now?

One last little question: if I end up with no choice and must use direct3d... is there anyway to stop that double cursor thing? It's driving me insane.

Thanks for your help and advice.

----------


## AndrewRiedi

> I went though everything except "1" for UIFaster (I don't know what it does but the constant warnings of 'Do not use on pain of death' were enough to keep me thinking it's best to stay away) and for each one tried with wine emulating XP, 2000, and 98.
> 
> I double checked and the ATi (fglrx) drivers are indeed the ones being used right now.
> 
> The only thing I haven't done yet is the older version of wine. If I do change it will this break all the other programs I have installed though wine right now and is it really likely to help or is my case just a lost cause with the state of ATi's drivers right now?
> 
> One last little question: if I end up with no choice and must use direct3d... is there anyway to stop that double cursor thing? It's driving me insane.
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice.


Update to Wine-0.9.38 and enable the hardware cursor in WoW's options.  Let me know if you experience any problems with the hardware cursor code as I just got it into Wine.  I will fix the actual problem with the software cursor at a later date when more important code is committed.

----------


## EvilBob

> Update to Wine-0.9.38 and enable the hardware cursor in WoW's options.  Let me know if you experience any problems with the hardware cursor code as I just got it into Wine.  I will fix the actual problem with the software cursor at a later date when more important code is committed.


Well done, so far d3d only has one cursor and it seems to be working fine. No stutter or interface lag (beyond what WoW gets all the time...). Also, the new version has fixed my openGL too and I'm the happiest girl at the ball!

Thanks to both you and Sammi! Time to go put the boots to some alliance scum!

----------


## saggio

I guess I spoke too soon.  :Sad: 

I was able to get WoW to launch and download the patch after I installed/enabled the proprietary ATI driver. But when I was patching WoW it hanged - so I downloaded it again, and it said patching was successful. However, when I started the launcher.exe, "Play" was not an option (was greyed out). After I closed that, I attempted to start WoW.exe from the shell (running $: wine WoW.exe in the appropriate place) - but instead of starting, it gave me a whole bunch of gibberish and nothing happened.

So I restarted the computer and logged back in, with the intention of staring WoW via the launcher.exe - but when I clicked on the icon on the desktop, nothing happened. So I tried to start launcher.exe via the shell as I had attempted to start WoW.exe before. The same thing happened! The game didn't launch, instead I got a bunch of gibberish in the shell. 

Do I need to post what was spat out of the shell? 

My system specs: 

ASUS K8N-E Deluxe
AMD64 3200+ (s754, the one with the 1meg cache)
1.5Gb RAM
ATi X850 PRO (AGP) 
I don't know the version of the proprietary driver...I just enabled it in the restricted driver manager, after I updated the system. 

Thanks again.

----------


## paleck

WoW is still freezing at about the 60% mark on the load screen. Any ideas?

----------


## Odoylerules

Hello I am a just starting with linux and I am having a few problems. 

First I am getting the 

Major opcode of failed request: 142 (GLX)
Minor opcode of failed request: 3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
Serial number of failed request: 14
Current serial number in output stream: 15

/*( This can be fixed by typing: */

$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx

problem when i try to start wow in opengl. it works fine in d3d (with the exception of only getting 3 fps)

the other problem is that i cant find the option to make it so my mouse in game will work correctly.

i have tryed the Sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx command and it says that it cannot find apt. the drivers are there and i get the correct response too glxinfo | grep rendering.

Please help 

here is my config file

SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET realmName "Muradin"
SET gameTip "86"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "0.5"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET deselectOnClick "0"
SET PreferedLocale "enUS"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET scriptMemory "61440"
SET locale "enUS"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET CombatLogRangeParty "2000"
SET CombatLogRangePartyPet "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayersPets "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayersPets "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "2000"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET EnableMusic "0"
SET EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET EnableAmbience "0"
SET EmoteSounds "0"
SET MasterSoundEffects "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET uiScale "1"

Please help

specs
AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual-core
Nvidia Geforce 7300
2g of ram.

----------


## naffenu

I am having trouble getting wine to let me install wow, i'm not sure why exactly and i'm absolutely a noob to linux.  Basically, I copied the files over to the directories as stated, and tried to run the install from there, I get an error now when I try to do that.  so, i put the cd's back in the drive and it starts the install fine, but then when I try to eject the cd, it tells me it's in use by something, so i type in through the term wine eject, and it gives me an error of no cd drive found. any help would be majorly appreciated, i really wanna try this out.  

I also had another question, can I play with addons enabled, or do I have to play with the default ui, provided I actually get it working anyway.  

Thanks in advance!

Ps, - System is AMD 64 3200  Geforce 7800gt.

----------


## hikaricore

> Hello I am a just starting with linux and I am having a few problems. 
> 
> First I am getting the 
> 
> Major opcode of failed request: 142 (GLX)
> Minor opcode of failed request: 3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
> Serial number of failed request: 14
> Current serial number in output stream: 15
> 
> ...


with a GeForce 7300 you shouldn't be having any trouble

The problem is most likely driver related.

Others will speak against it, but personally I recommend installing the binary nvidia drivers with Alberto Milone's Envy

Or follow one of the following howtos to make sure you've set everything up properly:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bi...erHowto/Nvidia
http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty






> I also had another question, can I play with addons enabled, or do I have to play with the default ui, provided I actually get it working anyway.


If you manage to get your other issue resolved, rest assured all of your mods will work just fine in WoW.  ^_^   (with the exception of mods that change specific video settings, as video setting changes crash WoW in opengl mode)

----------


## boojah

Hurray!!! i finally got rid of the popping texture problem i had in opengl. I'm not 100% sure what did the trick, but i think i know.

for those who haven't read my earlier post, i had a problem with how the terrain got rendered. When it got in range the texture popped up instead of fading in like normal.

i was actually trying to fix some jaggies i had in beryl, and i found a howto. I cannot comfirm that this is why the problem got fixed, but it was gone right after i typed this code:



```
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so
```

this also fixed the jaggies i had  :Smile: 

i'm pretty new in linux so i don't really know, but maybe it didn't like the name libGL.so.1

so if anyone has this problem, try it out and let me know if it gets fixed..

----------


## Sammi

> Basically, I copied the files over to the directories as stated, and tried to run the install from there, I get an error now when I try to do that...


Please post that error message.

----------


## Askey

Hello! I'm new and i got some Fps problems... when i'm in the outland the game fps are always between 6-10 and it makes the game very bad... But when i'm in Stormwind i can reach about 25 Fps... Anyone have the same problem or can help me? Thankss!!

----------


## Odoylerules

Ok so i started over with a fresh install last night.

I installed my graphics with this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia and i get the correct response when i try to find out if i have direct rendering.

Now i have a few problems i cant run the game in opengl here is the response thati get in terminal

ryan@ryan-firelight:~/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft$ wine WoW.exe -opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7cb10000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7cb10000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f2ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5cc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5c0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f520,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7edc2940, level 2): Holding 0x7ecaeec0, level 3. Expect deadlock!
err:syslevel:_CheckNotSysLevel Holding lock 0x7ecaeec0 level 3
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000154 at address 0x7e06da33 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000154 in 32-bit code (0x7e06da33).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:7e06da33 ESP:0033f5d0 EBP:7cab7000 EFLAGS:00210206(   - 00      - RIP1)
 EAX:00000000 EBX:7c124e78 ECX:00000001 EDX:7c124e03
 ESI:7cabdfa0 EDI:7cad5144
Stack dump:
0x0033f5d0:  7cab7000 7cabdfa0 7cad5144 7cad5804
0x0033f5e0:  00000001 00000001 01856302 00000000
0x0033f5f0:  7e2e9042 00000000 000019c6 7c0e1f58
0x0033f600:  00000001 00000005 0033f710 7c0e5654
0x0033f610:  00000001 00000000 b7e207fc 7c0e1f58
0x0033f620:  7e3dd830 7e990b2c 00000020 7c0482c8
Backtrace:
=>1 0x7e06da33 in libglcore.so.1 (+0x164a33) (0x7cab7000)
  2 0x7e85618c in libgl.so.1 (+0x3f18c) (0x7e844d58)
  3 0x5630ec83 (0x00768dc3)
  4 0x75010c6d (0x8302c783)
  5 0x00000000 (0x00000000)
0x7e06da33: movl        0x154(%eax),%eax
Modules:
Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (93 modules)
PE        340000-  3a9000       Deferred        divxdecoder
PE        400000-  ceb000       Deferred        wow
PE      10000000-10090000       Deferred        fmod
ELF     7b800000-7b929000       Deferred        kernel32<elf>
  \-PE  7b820000-7b929000       \               kernel32
ELF     7bc00000-7bc98000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE  7bc10000-7bc98000       \               ntdll
ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF     7ca18000-7ca2d000       Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE  7ca20000-7ca2d000       \               psapi
ELF     7ca2d000-7ca77000       Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE  7ca40000-7ca77000       \               dbghelp
ELF     7cb49000-7cb7b000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE  7cb50000-7cb7b000       \               uxtheme
ELF     7cb7b000-7cb90000       Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE  7cb80000-7cb90000       \               midimap
ELF     7cb90000-7cba8000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE  7cba0000-7cba8000       \               msacm32
ELF     7d2ff000-7d33b000       Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE  7d310000-7d33b000       \               wineoss
ELF     7d33d000-7d342000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF     7d342000-7d34b000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF     7d34b000-7d351000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF     7d351000-7d359000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF     7d87f000-7d90e000       Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE  7d890000-7d90e000       \               winex11
ELF     7d990000-7d9b0000       Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF     7d9b0000-7d9db000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF     7d9db000-7d9ef000       Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF     7d9ef000-7da5a000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF     7da5a000-7db17000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE  7da60000-7db17000       \               comctl32
ELF     7db17000-7dc14000       Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE  7db30000-7dc14000       \               shell32
ELF     7dc14000-7dc6d000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE  7dc20000-7dc6d000       \               shlwapi
ELF     7dc6d000-7dc8d000       Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE  7dc70000-7dc8d000       \               mpr
ELF     7dc8d000-7dcd6000       Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE  7dca0000-7dcd6000       \               wininet
ELF     7dcd6000-7dd2b000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE  7dce0000-7dd2b000       \               rpcrt4
ELF     7dd2b000-7ddca000       Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE  7dd40000-7ddca000       \               ole32
ELF     7ddca000-7de31000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE  7dde0000-7de31000       \               msvcrt
ELF     7de31000-7de57000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE  7de40000-7de57000       \               msacm32
ELF     7de57000-7de74000       Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE  7de60000-7de74000       \               imm32
ELF     7de74000-7de88000       Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE  7de80000-7de88000       \               lz32
ELF     7de88000-7dea2000       Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE  7de90000-7dea2000       \               version
ELF     7df07000-7df09000       Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF     7df09000-7e78f000       Export          libglcore.so.1
ELF     7e78f000-7e794000       Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF     7e794000-7e797000       Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF     7e797000-7e817000       Deferred        libglu.so.1
ELF     7e817000-7e8a3000       Export          libgl.so.1
ELF     7e8a3000-7e994000       Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF     7e994000-7e9a2000       Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF     7e9a2000-7e9a7000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF     7e9a7000-7e9bf000       Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF     7e9bf000-7ea40000       Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE  7e9e0000-7ea40000       \               opengl32
ELF     7ea40000-7ea53000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF     7ea53000-7ea71000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE  7ea60000-7ea71000       \               iphlpapi
ELF     7ea71000-7ea9e000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE  7ea80000-7ea9e000       \               ws2_32
ELF     7ea9e000-7eab8000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE  7eaa0000-7eab8000       \               wsock32
ELF     7eab8000-7eb00000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7eac0000-7eb00000       \               advapi32
ELF     7eb00000-7eb0c000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF     7eb0d000-7eb16000       Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF     7ec00000-7ecc0000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ec20000-7ecc0000       \               gdi32
ELF     7ecc0000-7edfd000       Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE  7ece0000-7edfd000       \               user32
ELF     7edfd000-7ee8c000       Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE  7ee10000-7ee8c000       \               winmm
ELF     7efa3000-7efae000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF     7efae000-7efb8000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF     7efb8000-7efcf000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF     7efcf000-7eff6000       Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF     7eff7000-7f000000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF     b7cd2000-b7cd6000       Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF     b7cd6000-b7e17000       Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF     b7e18000-b7e2f000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF     b7e39000-b7f4d000       Deferred        libwine.so.1
ELF     b7f4f000-b7f6a000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000e 
        0000000f    0
0000000a 
        0000000c    0
        0000000b    0
00000008 (D) C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
        00000009    0 <==

Also here is my config file

SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET realmName "Muradin"
SET gameTip "81"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "0.5"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET deselectOnClick "0"
SET PreferedLocale "enUS"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET scriptMemory "61440"
SET locale "enUS"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET accountName ""
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET CombatLogRangeParty "2000"
SET CombatLogRangePartyPet "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayersPets "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayersPets "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "2000"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET EnableMusic "0"
SET EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET EnableAmbience "0"
SET EmoteSounds "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"

I can run the game in -d3d but when i do the game is all distorted and has lines in it to were i can barely see the pointer. I have tried uninstalling the graphics card then logging out to let it update then logging back in and reinstalling but it does not work.

I did uninstall them once and then try the game before i restarted and (i was trying it in d3d) and the graphics were fine and every thing worked nut i only had about 5 fps.

What is going on here?

----------


## Nehvrook

Okay here is my problem

I have wow running perfectly on one PC, it runs with no errors at a nice fps. However when I've installed it on a second PC (My girlfriends) I've got it all working, but the fps is really low.

I have done the registry tweak (And re-done it about four times to make sure there are no spelling errors etc. I've added all of the suggested SET variables to the config.wtf

I've tried lowering the graphics (not that they should be a problem on this machine) and it managed to run worse (I'm not sure how)

The FPS sticks around 6-10 when playing, it can sometimes get to 30 if I stand still looking at a wall or look up at the sky. But it's not playable when moving/fighting/looking around.

The PC is running Ubuntu 7.04
It has an intel Pentium 4 3.02Ghz processor
1Gb of DDR2 RAM
An Nvidia GeForce 6600

It's running wine version "wine-0.9.38"

Some other relevant information

Code:

 glxinfo | grep vendor
server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

Code:

glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL version'
OpenGL version string: 2.1.0 NVIDIA 97.55

I'm really confused as to what the problem is since it worked so well on my other PC. Thanks for any advice or help you can give me

Nehvrook

----------


## Sammi

@Nehvrook
I actually haven't been playing now for a while, but for you I got myself a trial account and updated my WoW installation to 2.1, so I could check out WoW again just for you  :Very Happy: 

I've got pretty similar system specs, and I am able to run WoW without problems with 30+ fps, with all video settings maxed out.

Intel P4 3.2 GHz
2 GB RAM
Nvidia 6800 256 mb ram
Newest Nvidia driver and Wine version.

So you see that in theory, this should be working for you too. 

Try changing the Windows version in winecfg.
Try deleting Config.wtf (backup first). WoW should make a new clean one.



@Odoylerules
Have you tried both the 32 and 64 bit version of Wine? http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html

----------


## Nehvrook

Wow thanks  :Very Happy: 

Anyway to the problem

Yeah we know we should be getting much better results, my own PC is very similar spec but is getting 30+ fps too and her PC runs it in Windows fine.

We've already tried deleting the WTF folder (And Interface folder to remove mods too) but it makes no difference.

The only thing I have noticed that makes a difference is removing the registry tweak and running the game with -opengl (Though I think that's done anyway in the config with a SET but since the WTF was deleted we ran it with that).
When we run the game like this we get good FPS (Around 38 average), but only when running forward or standing still. As soon as we rotate the camera it drops to like 7 fps. With the registry tweak on it's constantly at about 5-7

I'm really stumped by this, any more idea's?

EDIT: Oh and we ran it in Windows 2000 compatibility, but I tried it in XP and there was no improvement so I switched it back. Should I try running through all of the different versions?

----------


## Enverex

There isn't a 32 and 64bit version of Wine, they are both exactly the same (content wise anyway).

----------


## Spensawr

Hello. Im experiencing extreme graphical glitching in wow under OpenGL mode with my Radeon 9000 (w/ the open source drivers I believe). None of these glitches are present with d3d but it runs sluggishly when I go to outside environments in that mode. It's hard to explain so here are some pictures. Text also does not load on the menu.









Thanks in advance.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoistyler

hi guys

I've got a presario V3000 laptop 
graphics card : Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express integrated graphics controller
ram : 1G

OS : Ubuntu 7.04

Do you guys reckon that running WOW under wine will work fine in this system? if not then i will not even bother trying..

Regards,

----------


## Sammi

> There isn't a 32 and 64bit version of Wine, they are both exactly the same (content wise anyway).


I just realized, I am a 32 bit dinosaur  :Very Happy: 

Hence why I don't know much about 64 bit and Wine. Have no real reason to research it. I just thought that I had read something about a 32 bit version being tweaked to work better on 64 bit systems.

Sorry for the confusion if I'm way off.


@hoistyler
Could work, but definitely only with pretty low video settings. Try it out and please post your results. Remember that Wine is still in active development, and there are no guarantees. It may or may not deliver to your expectations.


@Spensawr
I see some of the icons are corrupt, so please try this fix: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine#Corrupt_panel_icons

I have a Nvidia card myself, but to the best of my knowledge, the proprietary ATI drivers are supposed to have better 3d game support. Try enabling them in the restricted drivers module in Feisty or use this howto:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

If those two methods fail you, then there is a third way of installing these drivers, it's called the Envy script, by Alberto Milone, but it is a bit controversial, as it is not a official project. It may be an easy option if the two others options don't work out for you: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

Personally I like Envy so much, I only use it. It has actually saved me a few times when manual tweaking and the restricted driver module have failed me. Envy hasn't failed me yet  :Very Happy:

----------


## Spensawr

In regards to my earlier post with the pictures, I just replaced my ATi card with an old Nvidia I had in a spare and the wow problem (among many other things) was fixed. I know who I'm giving my business to from now on.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Sammi

> I know who I'm giving my business to from now on.


Money is democratic. I believe in money  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## hikaricore

> Money is democratic. I believe in money


I believe money should be destroyed and it's concept forgotten.

Money serving as one of the main goals of existence in modern society holds us back as a species.
Instead of working together most people work against each other for financial gain.

----------


## Spensawr

> Instead of working together most people work against each other for financial gain.


Yes and No.

----------


## Horibal

Greetings all!
I installed according to the instructions in the tutorial and got all patches, but startup hangs trying to get download patch v2.1.0.6692.  I tried changing the options to dnld while I play, but it didn't work.  What now?  Gameplay is so bad even with Cedega I've nearly given up.  Help?

----------


## Echelon1230

I've downloaded a 16 kb WoW patch, only to enter the game for it to say "Patch failed to apply"
Any suggestions on how to fix this?

----------


## Spensawr

> I've downloaded a 16 kb WoW patch, only to enter the game for it to say "Patch failed to apply"
> Any suggestions on how to fix this?


Mine says that as well. It doesn't seem to affect gameplay so just open WoW.exe instead of the launcher.

----------


## nomad00

I've got an interesting issue happening....

When I attempt to run WoW, either from the Launcher or command line, X Windows is restarted, and WoW does not start.

I followed the guide link from here, and have successfully installed WoW on my desktop, this is happening on a laptop - Toshiba M65.

Any thoughts?

----------


## Vague

> I've downloaded a 16 kb WoW patch, only to enter the game for it to say "Patch failed to apply"
> Any suggestions on how to fix this?


Yeah, that same thing happened to me.  It said that whenever I tried to log in, so I ended up running the WoW repair utility and that fixed it.  If you do that and then avoid using the launcher, you should be fine.

----------


## Nehvrook

Okay, I've tried it in all compatability modes in Wine and some wouldn't load it, the ones that did still gave really low FPS. I've tried running it with OSS and ALSA drivers but I don't know if they'd make a difference at all. I've tried running with all sound disabled and it was still the same so I don't think it has anything to do with that.
I've tried everything I can think of, there was a Wine patch today I hoped that might help but it didn't.

There must be some way to fix this  :Sad:

----------


## TheSpaniard

Hi im new to linux but Ive been working on getting WOW to work with wine and through many trials and errors i have managed to get it to work pretty well. I cannot run it in opengl just wont start, but it does run in d3d. However it is only a small window in the top left corner. I cannot seem to get the ubuntu screen resolution anything other than 1680x1050 and that same res is also set in WOW but yet it is still a small non-resizable window. Also the regular cursor stays visible in game and the WOW cursor lags just miliseconds behind it, no big deal on the lag. Any help? Worked just fine when it was on Win XP.

Feisty 7.04
AMD 3200+ set at 2.0ghz
512 Ram
Nvidia Gforce 4 440 Go w/64mb ram (yes this is a laptop)

Thanks!!

----------


## Vague

> Hi im new to linux but Ive been working on getting WOW to work with wine and through many trials and errors i have managed to get it to work pretty well. I cannot run it in opengl just wont start, but it does run in d3d. However it is only a small window in the top left corner. I cannot seem to get the ubuntu screen resolution anything other than 1680x1050 and that same res is also set in WOW but yet it is still a small non-resizable window. Also the regular cursor stays visible in game and the WOW cursor lags just miliseconds behind it, no big deal on the lag. Any help? Worked just fine when it was on Win XP.
> 
> Feisty 7.04
> AMD 3200+ set at 2.0ghz
> 512 Ram
> Nvidia Gforce 4 440 Go w/64mb ram (yes this is a laptop)
> 
> Thanks!!


I had a similar problem with OpenGL after upgrading to Wine 0.9.39 (apparently not the best idea).  After reading the WineHQ WoW page and a thread here, I gathered that OpenGL support has been broken since Wine 0.9.2something (edit: actually, after some more reading, it appears that OpenGL supposedly works in 0.9.35, but either way it doesn't work for me), but d3d still works.  I guess the solution is to use an older version. . . the universe package, for example.  If you want to change the resolution, you can add a line like



```
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
```

to your Config.wtf, replacing the resolution with whatever you want to run in.  That really doesn't solve your window problem, though.  I'm really not sure on that one.

----------


## Anonii

Hello,

I have two questions regarding the blizzard downloader. First of all, sometimes, when I'm trying to access the "Advanced" menu, it crashes. Anyone else with the same problem?

Also, I'm trying to use trickle to restrict my upload rates, but from what I noticed that won't affect the Blizzard Downloader. Any ideas? (For example, I did a: 
trickle -u 20 wine WoW-enGB-Installer-downloader.exe, and I'm still getting uploads of 40kb/s.

----------


## Sammi

> ...I'm trying to use trickle to restrict my upload rates, but from what I noticed that won't affect the Blizzard Downloader. Any ideas? (For example, I did a: 
> trickle -u 20 wine WoW-enGB-Installer-downloader.exe, and I'm still getting uploads of 40kb/s.


Just grab a torrent from here, as they are the same ones that the blizzard -wow-downloader uses anyway, and use your favorite torrent application that supports speed limitation to download it.

----------


## Nehvrook

Hi just some more info. When WoW is running it doesn't crash out but these messages are running through the terminal constantly while playing



```
 fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=33516)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=33516)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=33516)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=33516)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=33516)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=33516)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=33516)
```

Anyone know if this could be anything to do with my problem? I can't figure out what it means.

----------


## ivarho

I have a really strange problem when I exit WoW, and it's no real problem for me but I'm wondering what this is, because I'm blown away... I don't even know if this is the right place to post it, but its Linux and WoW related. I have a pc where I do have a dual boot with Windows and Ubuntu. After installing Ubuntu I wished to try WoW in Ubuntu, so I took my old WoW installation and configured it to work under Ubuntu, and it worked  beautifully  :Very Happy: . But when I go back to Windows (and uses my windows config for WoW) WoW starts normally, but when I exit WoW my computer seems to crash and displays a mix of Windows and Ubuntu background, scary... I've got a screen shot here  (the red stuff is my Windows background, and the orange stuff is clearly my Ubuntu background with the shut down menu)  : http://folk.ntnu.no/ivarho/IMG_1652.JPG.

Does anyone have any idea of what this is and is causing this?

PS: I just want to point out that I'm starting Windows from the boot chooser.

----------


## nealmohanp

is it possible to start wow on a different xserver...i heard that it can reduce fps but i can't figure out how to do it...

EDIT:i meant *increase fps*

----------


## Anonii

> Just grab a torrent from here, as they are the same ones that the blizzard -wow-downloader uses anyway, and use your favorite torrent application that supports speed limitation to download it.



I can do that, indeed, but in that case I will lose the HTTP download that blizzard downloader offers and provides me with 50 stable kb/s.

----------


## Sammi

> is it possible to start wow on a different xserver...i heard that it can reduce fps but i can't figure out how to do it...
> 
> EDIT:i meant *increase fps*


Use tweak nr. 2 from this tread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303509

----------


## nealmohanp

After doing that...how do i launch the game cause when i click the world of warcraft icon it opens in the wine window...

----------


## Sammi

> After doing that...how do i launch the game cause when i click the world of warcraft icon it opens in the wine window...


Not sure I understand what you mean.

----------


## nealmohanp

I figured out how to launch the game in another xserver...but...the fps is still the same...im gonna try using edgy casue i used to get good fps there ill post my reults here...

----------


## nealmohanp

ok...i installed in d3d it goes 100%loaded then becomes a black screen and in OpenGL it loads to about 60% then freezes for a sec and the client closes...any ideas on how to fix it...

----------


## AndrewRiedi

> ok...i installed in d3d it goes 100%loaded then becomes a black screen and in OpenGL it loads to about 60% then freezes for a sec and the client closes...any ideas on how to fix it...


First, are you using an NVIDIA card?  If so, update to newest NVIDIA drivers and/or get my 0002-D3D-WoW-Nvidia-fix.txt patch from here.

----------


## Anonii

Right now, with every tweak I found enabled [except the seperate display one which just gave me a blank black screen and I had to reboot forcefully to exit (ctrl+alt+bksc, wouldn't work. neither would ctrl+alt+FX)] I'm getting 15~FPS with everything to the lowest, in the Video Options. If I use the same Video Options I was using with Windows, I'm getting 8~FPS (totally unplayable) (In Windows I was getting 20-30FPS with that configuration.).
I'm using an ATI 9600XT with the fglrx driver, and that's probably why I'm having this problem.

Anyone with the same video card that gets a better performance?

----------


## nealmohanp

I somehow got it up and running...it works in d3d with the icons all messed up and opengl is same result as before. And about updating my video card driver for nvidia i installed the driver using automatix...so wouldnt it install the latest one?

EDIT: where do i put the .txt file...i also switched back to fiesty...

----------


## rjwboys

:Popcorn:  wow i meen WoW just to let you know that the new wine the double mouse is gone under d3d it now has an ugly WoW cursor and i meen ugly as it its not 3d but shadded 2d eww

----------


## DonPeppe

Thanks a lot Sammi, great guide.

After I followed it all, I find myself loving ubuntu and wow on wine.  I have but one question:  how can I make "alt-click" to work in WoW?  I have the postal addon, but I can't use it to its full potential because I can't use alt-click on the game.  Any ideas?

I posted before on this forum with a more complete description of the problem, but it seems no one has a solution for it.  Had to bump it a few times.  Just did again in case someone sees it.  But I thought I would post here in case someone else is/was having the same problem.

----------


## Asian_Wannabe

Awesome guide Sammi! I'm playing WoW right now because of you! *hug* :Very Happy:

----------


## lilbugleboy09

I'm having problems with wine itself...
I've tried installing it 3 different ways but it won't appear in my home folder with the hidden files or when i try to find it with the terminal.
help please?

----------


## hikaricore

> I'm having problems with wine itself...
> I've tried installing it 3 different ways but it won't appear in my home folder with the hidden files or when i try to find it with the terminal.
> help please?


Have your run:



```
winecfg
```

From a terminal?


It will create the _.wine_ directory in your home folder if it doesn't already exist.

Normally it is created upon the installation of the wine deb package if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## lilbugleboy09

oh wow thanks

----------


## lilbugleboy09

Ok, new question.
After starting and downloading the patches I get an "Unable to start up 3D acceleration" message.
is it my ATI card? is there anything i can do about it?

----------


## Sammi

> Ok, new question.
> After starting and downloading the patches I get an "Unable to start up 3D acceleration" message.
> is it my ATI card? is there anything i can do about it?


Here are two good links with info on ATI::
http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

ATI haven't made the best drivers for Linux, so your mileage may vary.

----------


## lilbugleboy09

ENVY ERROR: ATI's Legacy driver does not support your operating system

I thought Envy was supposed to find the appropriate driver?
Stupid ATI...

----------


## Wakkarnc

Ok, I'm having some really weird issues. I downloaded Wow just fine, and installed it, no problems. Now, when I try to run the game itself, it keeps giving me some trouble. The Wow tab opens on the taskbar, but I can't see anything inside the window, regardless of how long I wait. In Terminal, I keep getting some different error messages, depending on what tweaks I try to run in winecfg to make it run. It seems it is the audio that keeps messing with it.

Now, when I run OSS Driver, Hardware Acceleration: Full, Default Sample Rate: 22050, Default Bits Per Sample: 8. It gives me this message:


```
 fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c870000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c870000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ede4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f328,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f05c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMem (0x1b4c60) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f05c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
"Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
"Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
fixme:sync:CreateIoCompletionPort (0xffffffff, (nil), 00000000, 00000000): stub.
```

Now, I highlighted the parts I guess is the important feedback. However, when I do as the error message tells me and sets it to Emulation, it spams the entire Terminal with this untill I kill Wow.exe



```
 fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=42336)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=42336)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=42336)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=42336)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=42336)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=42336)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=42336)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=42336)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=40572)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=16384 < primary_done=40572)
```

And alot of different values on the end there. I don't know why this is happening, because I have had Wow on this excact partition before, and it never gave me any hassle. Any help would be great.

EDIT: I think this is more of a general Wine issue, I just tried to wine DWI (a StepMania client) and it gave this error-message upon start-up:


```
 Unable to initialize sound
```

EDIT2: WTF! I tried using the ALSA driver instead, now it doesn't give me the error message, but instead freezes at the loading screen while making a sound that sounds like static. This is really confusing me... Any help would be great.

----------


## Sammi

@Wakkarnc
Have you tried using aoss like the howto explains?

----------


## Enverex

Hopefully after 0.9.40 you can use Wine's own ALSA driver but we'll see how that goes for now.

Although Wakkarnc, did you actually set the hardware option to Emulation like it said?

----------


## zsteele

> Hopefully after 0.9.40 you can use Wine's own ALSA driver but we'll see how that goes for now.
> 
> Although Wakkarnc, did you actually set the hardware option to Emulation like it said?



I'm getting better performance out of the EsounD driver, but the ALSA driver works ok too.

The OSS driver, however, produces absolutely no audio.

----------


## Enverex

I'm amazed the ESound one works at all. The OSS one doesn't work because something is locking your soundcard, see the "Why don't I have sound when I use OSS" part of the FAQ on how to fix that if you ever need to.

----------


## krendar

Help! I just installed WoW and Wine after this guide and I got a strange problem I never seen last time I installed it.

I manually downloaded the patch 2.0->2.1 for WoW and ran it with wine. A message popped up the application needed the Gecko HTML engine and press "Install" to install. Fine, I pressed Install and this message popped up and the program crashed:




> errle:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
> err:cabinet:FDICopy FDIIsCabinet failed.
> err:mshtml:InstallCallback_OnStopBinding Could not extract package: 80004005
> fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
> err:mshtml:check_version Could not open VERSION file
> Could not load Mozilla. HTML rendering will be disabled.
> fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus (0x193e1c)->((null) 1 0x34ef58 (nil))
> fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x193e1c)->((null) 25 2 0x34ef6c (nil))
> fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x193e1c)->((null) 26 2 0x34ef6c (nil))
> ...


(I snipped some of the error as it goes on for several pages. Tell me if you need more of the message to debug the error)

----------


## Wakkarnc

Sorry I haven't been around to replying, but I found the error. I wasn't able to run the program at all, so no config.wtf had been made, hence I couldn't alter it. So I had to manually make it, and now it runs. However, the video scaling is completely messed up. It seems like it thinks I have a 16:9 monitor and tries to force 4:3 upon the game. 
Note: I run Dual-Screen monitors on a Nvidia card, they are not wide-screen.
Even when I run the "-windowed" command it still forces full screen really crammed in on the sides. It's like playing in "tall screen" and not very easy on the eyes. Any ideas on how to fix it?

EDIT: Bigger and worse problems... 
It gives me the same error message as it did the last time I ran Wow on this partition. After downloading the patch and logging in, it says "Failed to apply patch. If problem persists please contact technical support" or something along those lines. This has never happened to me on Windows. If it's any use I'll copy the last segment of lines given to me in terminal as this error message is given to me.


```
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglQueryPbufferARB unsupported WGL_PBUFFER_LOST_ARB (need glXSelectEvent/GLX_DAMAGED work)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37400f40) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7a77f4b4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
Killed
```

If anyone knows how to make Internet option or whatever supported on protocol 4, please do share.

----------


## NathanBrazil

First of all I'd like to say I'm very new to Ubuntu and Linux. During the installation when I get to the part where you have to type in the place where the CD files are all get is this:

root@ubuntu:~# cd /home/nathan1/Desktop/wow
-bash: cd: /home/nathan1/Desktop/wow: No such file or directory

----------


## hikaricore

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/07...ow_teen_tryst/

^ LOL

_(WoW equipment could not be seized by authorities, as it is soulbound.)_

----------


## Enverex

> First of all I'd like to say I'm very new to Ubuntu and Linux. During the installation when I get to the part where you have to type in the place where the CD files are all get is this:
> 
> root@ubuntu:~# cd /home/nathan1/Desktop/wow
> -bash: cd: /home/nathan1/Desktop/wow: No such file or directory


Firstly you shouldn't be root. Second I highly doubt the CD is mounted on your desktop...

----------


## jadugartir

i didnt install wow inside of ubuntu, i just copied and pasted from my ntfs drive. at first it ran so slow it wasnt playable, so i updated my ati drivers. now the login and character screens run really fast and the blue loading bar loads quickly, but it is stuck at the end of the bar and never loads.. cant get into wow at all

----------


## txhellkat138

I've been playing wow on ubuntu for a lil over a year and it ran great untill this last patch everything loads but when I get into the world it is all white or solid black like I am under the world

----------


## puppetj

hey, ok heres what going on, i went thru the steps got both wow and bc installed, and 1st off i have wine installed and for some reason i couldnt just double click on the installer.exe, when i was able to on another pc with unbuntu w/ wine installed and had to go by term/cmd install, how do i fix this, i have removed/uninstalled & reinstalled wine and still happens.


the second part of my issue is, after i double click on the wow icon on the desktop after game and exp. pack is installed nothing happens... i have to kill proccess, but if i run it in the term/cmd line i get:

laptop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7d460000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7d460000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ede4,0x00000000), stub!
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to create a fake opengl context to find fbconfigs formats
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Failed to initialize direct3d adapters

----------


## K-Zodron

Hey!

Great tutorial, we got World of Warcraft to (almost) work.

In OpenGL, the game works reeeeeeealllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy slow (like...good if it reaches 1FPS  :Capital Razz: )

But then in D3D it works smooth, but crashes (and freezes) in after the character selecting, when the loading is done:

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x4bf63cc "?" wait timed out in thread 0010, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec)

Really strange that d3d runs faster than opengl in wine XD.

Oh and the card is an inbuilt ATI Radeon X200 - however drivers seem to work fine and FPS is great


*Edit:* ok, I copied the ntdll.dll from my windows installation to wines system32 dir, and I can login! However, the main character is in some place that freezes the game, but somehow the other character in a city works just fine. O_o

----------


## Sammi

> UPDATE : I DID THE ENVY INSTALL NVIDIA DRIVER, BUT NOW I CANT GET BACK INTO X (GUI) I GET A BLUE SCREEN WITH FAILED TO START THE  X SERVER...BLAH BLAH
> SO NOW WHAT???


I've tried that quite a few times, while using both Envy, Synaptic, and the Restricted Drivers Manager. Good thing is that you can just use Envy to completely uninstall the drivers and then use it to install again. Envy is really good at cleaning up the driver mess, and it has a noob-friendly console interface, so you can just run it with "sudo Envy" in the CLI, when X fails. Always works like a charm, that's why I love Envy  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sammi

> I've been playing wow on ubuntu for a lil over a year and it ran great untill this last patch everything loads but when I get into the world it is all white or solid black like I am under the world


Then just revert to the package that worked. You can find them all here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html

----------


## Sammi

> but it didnt work like a charm for me?! remember? so what do i do?


Please try using Envy to uninstall the nvidia driver and then install again with Envy, like I said.




> as for the wine link you gave me, you miss understood my issue with wine problem i'am having it's not working:


eeeehh... I didn't give you a link.

----------


## Sammi

> please, what can i do to get these issues fixed, i cant even get back into x (gui) now



Did you try this in the CLI:

```
sudo envy -t
```

Then choose option number 6. "Clean the installation of any Nvidia driver".

Finish by choosing number 1. "Install the Nvidia driver".



And dude. This is not the tread or room for driver support.

----------


## penguis

Just wanted to say, Sammi - this is great. I'm a new user to Ubuntu/Linux in general (barring one bad relationship with SuSe...it's okay - I've moved on), and it's great to still be able to log in to my priest and kick some Horde heiney. Thanks a million!

_-penguis, penguinis,_ m., 3rd. penguin, linux user

----------


## Sammi

> Just wanted to say, Sammi - this is great. I'm a new user to Ubuntu/Linux in general (barring one bad relationship with SuSe...it's okay - I've moved on), and it's great to still be able to log in to my priest and kick some Horde heiney. Thanks a million!
> 
> _-penguis, penguinis,_ m., 3rd. penguin, linux user


Thanks  :Very Happy:  But I am really just one of many who helped make this howto what it is.

----------


## Kralnor

Cheers for the Howto! It wasn't too hard to get WoW running on Ubuntu using Wine. All I had to do was perform the registry tweak, enable OpenGL in Config.wtf, install Apply To Forehead addon and add *Option "UseFastTLS" "2"* to */etc/X11/xorg.conf* under the Video card device section.

I may be imagining things but it actually seemed a lot *smoother* when I logged into Stormwind which is usually quite laggy.

----------


## Sammi

> I may be imagining things but it actually seemed a lot *smoother* when I logged into Stormwind which is usually quite laggy.


Yeah I get that too. Even though I get about 5-10 more fps in Win, WoW seems to chop all the time. It's much smoother in Wine/Ubuntu for me, and it's running 30+ fps, so that's fine.

----------


## airtonix

umm puppet:

1. navigate to your install.exe (nautilus or thunar or wahtever....duh wot eva)
2. right click on installer.exe
3. choose open-with tab in resulting properties box
4. now either : 
4a. click radio button next to the select "wine" or "windows emulator" option.
4b. click add and find "wine" or "windows emulator" option.

----------


## FNDII

I am new to ubuntu/linux. The first thing I needed to do after installing the OS was to get WoW going. The guide that is up is very nice and helped alot. I got WoW to run with minimal problems.

I tried to change the resolution and the game crashed. On the bright side the guide has a fix for this problem as well. 

After following those instructions I loaded WoW and again it crashed after trying to change the video setting. Rebooted. Now the game crashes at the log in screen.

Not sure what to do now.

----------


## justin whitaker

> I am new to ubuntu/linux. The first thing I needed to do after installing the OS was to get WoW going. The guide that is up is very nice and helped alot. I got WoW to run with minimal problems.
> 
> I tried to change the resolution and the game crashed. On the bright side the guide has a fix for this problem as well. 
> 
> After following those instructions I loaded WoW and again it crashed after trying to change the video setting. Rebooted. Now the game crashes at the log in screen.
> 
> Not sure what to do now.


Did you try any of the fixes at WoWWiki? 

http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine

One problem since the patch has been sound...adding the Sound hack helps. The other is the one right above it, with the "deathbloom" or something like that. That got me in the game on a new install.

----------


## FNDII

Those 4 DLL files?

----------


## justin whitaker

> Those 4 DLL files?


Yeah, if the WTF.config edits don't work, those DLL files are something like the nuclear option. Try editing the config file first.  :Smile:

----------


## FNDII

I don't have a wtf file. You have to log on to have it create one. The game crash happens at the log in screen.

----------


## justin whitaker

> I don't have a wtf file. You have to log on to have it create one. The game crash happens at the log in screen.


Ah, then try the DLLs first. You are up to date on both WINE and patches, right?

----------


## FNDII

I followed all the instructions as to DL and install of wine and wow. I did all of that yesterday so I would assume they are. Is there a way to look for wine version?

I had the game running. Messed with some thing now crashes at log on screen.

----------


## justin whitaker

> I followed all the instructions as to DL and install of wine and wow. I did all of that yesterday so I would assume they are. Is there a way to look for wine version?
> 
> I had the game running. Messed with some thing now crashes at log on screen.


So you got into the game, but the wtf.config file was not generated? There is a folder that has the cache in it...all the settings, config files, server lists, etc...delete everything in it, and try running the game again.

I'm not home, so I can't tell you the exact folder.

----------


## FNDII

I tossed the WTF folder in the trash (bc of the changes i made to it). On the other hand i took it out of the trash and tried it again and it didnt work.

i'll try what you just posted now

----------


## denali

I am currently running WoW under the latest Cedega (6.0.2) with the latest Ubuntu (7.04) with a random annoying glitch.  I'd like to switch to Wine (latest), but I'm not able to get it to run.  It starts the launcher, I hit play.  A black screen comes up (with the login screen sounds) and the gauntlet cursor appears.  But thats it.  Nothing more.  Any suggestions?

If I've not give enough information, please let me know!

denali

----------


## hikaricore

> I am currently running WoW under the latest Cedega (6.0.2) with the latest Ubuntu (7.04) with a random annoying glitch.  I'd like to switch to Wine (latest), but I'm not able to get it to run.  It starts the launcher, I hit play.  A black screen comes up (with the login screen sounds) and the gauntlet cursor appears.  But thats it.  Nothing more.  Any suggestions?
> 
> If I've not give enough information, please let me know!
> 
> denali


Start the game from a terminal from your World of Warcraft directory using:



```
wine WoW.exe -opengl
```

And see what happens.  If this works you can make a launch script for WoW, there's no reason to use the launcher application.

----------


## FNDII

The only changes that the guide told me to make were to the WTF folder and the regedit?

I deleted the wtf file (its created at char log in anyways) to try and fix it from crashing.

Should I delete the changes to the regedit as well?

----------


## denali

> Start the game from a terminal from your World of Warcraft directory using:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> wine WoW.exe -opengl
> ```
> 
> And see what happens.  If this works you can make a launch script for WoW, there's no reason to use the launcher application.


No joy, either as the command line or forced in config.wtf.

----------


## FNDII

I narrowed the crash down a bit, it happens every time when yiou hit the second agree button on the login screen

----------


## FNDII

Hey thx for the thread bump!

Ive been trying to get WoW working and now Ubuntu wont even load up. Check my threads,i need help!! (im in windows right now)

----------


## Sammi

puppetj you should give this article a read: 
Anatomy of a well-intentioned Linux Troll (or how I learned to stop worrying and love the penguin)

*DO NOT FEED THE TROLL



*@FNDII and denali

What are your system specs? CPU, RAM, graphics card make and driver version, and Wine version?


_

----------


## FNDII

intel 3.0 hyperthread
2gb ram
Asus extreme x800


I would assume i have the latest version of wine, I installed it yesterday.

I thought I had the Restricted drivers but i just reset the xorg file and re applied the ATI x800 fix. Now i dont see the restricted drivers.

If you search my recent posts you will get a better idea of my problem and what ive done so far, Ive been at it 2 days ><

----------


## hikaricore

Removed mine and puppets posts and put them in another thread.

I appologize for my response but I didn't feel he was trying to be helped.

----------


## FNDII

Ok  i got the restricted drivers activated again.

----------


## FNDII

Well I was actualy able to change the settings in d3d, but when i change it was to openGL and run the game it just flickers between the desktop and a black screen.

not sure what to do now to get openGL to work.

----------


## denali

> puppetj you should give this article a read: 
> Anatomy of a well-intentioned Linux Troll (or how I learned to stop worrying and love the penguin)
> 
> *DO NOT FEED THE TROLL
> 
> 
> 
> *@FNDII and denali
> 
> ...


cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+
cpu_ghz: 1.66
memory: 884
videocard_manufacturer: NVIDIA Corporation
videocard_type: GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
videocard_ram: 128
agp_aperture_size: 92
videocard_driver_version: 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.39
soundcard: NVidia nForce2 with ALC650E at 0xec080000, irq 1
soundcard_driver: ALSA Version 1.0.13
machine_bitness: 32
kernel: 2.6.20-16-generic
x_version: Xorg Version 7.2.0

----------


## FNDII

Ok Looks like I got wow and beryl running separately.

I can start WoW up in berly but performance is awful less that 1fps at char selection.

Can anyone help or point me in the right direction?

----------


## hikaricore

Likely your system probably can't handle beryl and WoW at the same time, I think it's best to just take it as
a win since you have both working seperately and disable beryl via the "tray icon" when launching WoW.

----------


## FNDII

p4 3.0 
2gb of ram 
ati x800 128

I think that good enough?

Beryl isn't  stable for me i don't think. Menus lag a little bit. Finally got cube going (runs relay smooth). Most of the settings in the beryl manger don't work

----------


## hikaricore

ATI card would be my first guess to what the problem is.
And I'm not going to start a hardware flame war here so that's all I'm saying.

----------


## FNDII

Would there be a better forums for  WOW beryl help?

I would like so talk to someone who has WoW and beryl running, I have seen several video of it. I know someone on these forums has to be running them both.

And yes i hate my card, its the only ATI I ever bought. It was a great price.

----------


## Sammi

ATI is really hit and miss in Linux. Please tell ATI about it. Seems they just won't wake up and make some decent Linux drivers.

I have a problem free Nvidia, so I can't help much.

Two things you can do is install Compiz Fusion, which is the new merged Compiz + Beryl, and ask in the OpenCompositing forum, which is the official forum for both Compiz, Compiz Fusion and Beryl.
*
Compiz Fusion guide:* http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314_ - as with Compiz and Beryl, I must warn that Compiz Fusion is still in heavy development and not stable._

* OpenCompositing forum:* http://forums.opencompositing.org/

----------


## Nkari

I think this may be the best thread to add my query into, new around here.

I have recently switched over from Windows when I built my new machine, WOW has basically been the only think keeping me in windows land for the last 6 months 

I have been looking through these howtos in regards to setting up WOW to work on Ubuntu with wine. I have been looking at the various trouble shooting areas of them and my exact problem has not really been listed as far as I can tell.

The basic problem is that I can get as far as the screen where you select the character to use, logged in all fine all characters on server present and accounted for and I can even select who to use.

Then the splash screen comes up with the progress bar, (the last thing you see before you get into the game), but the bar never actually moves and the game just hangs right there.

Also if I put the open GL lines in it says my graphics hardware is not good enough to run the game, there are a couple of Nvidia 512M 7600 cards in there, so it is confusing. The direct rendering test says I am all good on that front and gears displays as well for me.

I have the latest Nvidia drivers, did quite a large bunch of updates for everything when I was trying to get Envy script installed and I only just installed Wine so that should be fairly up to date.

The Blizard downloader works fine as does the validator and the cinematics were super smooth and sweet looking.

I have probably missed something really dumb.

----------


## Nkari

Found a couple of other ways to make it crash, maybe someone has seen this one before in another thread perhaps, its much more specific, and easier to describe. Solving this one will probably solve the other there is a good chance it is the same problem accessed in a different way.

I log in and connect to a server then create a new character.

It is possable for me to change things like skin tones rotate the new character etc, but as soon as I change say the race or class of this character it will just hang like it does on the splash screen.

If people think I am tacking this stuff onto the wrong thread let me know and Iĺl make a new one for it.

----------


## hikaricore

> Also if I put the open GL lines in it says my graphics hardware is not good enough to run the game, there are a couple of Nvidia 512M 7600 cards in there, so it is confusing. The direct rendering test says I am all good on that front and gears displays as well for me.
> 
> I have the latest Nvidia drivers, did quite a large bunch of updates for everything when I was trying to get Envy script installed and I only just installed Wine so that should be fairly up to date.


You should probably try the newer 100 series NVIDIA drivers to see if it makes any difference: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_d...100.14.11.html
I believe the driver envy installs is the in the 1.0-97xx released before the 100.xx.xx drivers were availible (it may have been updated).

I'm not saying that this will solve your troubles, but it's worth a shot.  You can always check your driver version from the *nvidia-settings* tool, it will be the second line on the right of the window.
If you have any troubles or concerns with driver installation, please make a thread in an appropriate place outside of the Gaming and Leisure section of the forum.  ^_^

On another note, are you saying that you have dual 7600 GeForce cards in your system using SLI?
This issue could be related to SLI as I'm unsure how well the Linux NVIDIA drivers handle this function.

----------


## Nkari

I think envy has been upgraded since last you looked, because driver version installed is 100.14.11.

Even without the GL stuff everything up to the point where I crash is super sweet, the cinematics are super smooth and crisp the misty effect on the login screen is all smooth and flowing. All the patching and downloading utilities function correctly. 

Its being a very big tease at the moment, looks so very close to working, 

I don´t currently know if the cards are SLIing properly at this point in time or not (if that is even a proper term), but both are at the very least detected and running as separate  cards.

----------


## hikaricore

Another idea, have you turned off full screen glow effects?  These are known to be a source of much trouble.

----------


## Nkari

Yes I have the no glow option turned on currently, I saw that having it on was causing a lot of problems in relations to other peopleś different bugs and thought it was worth a go.

The mental process I am going through at the moment is that perhaps I should work on the fact that I can seem to get it going in GL mode, there are a lot of referance to adding lines to the WTF make the Game run in GL mode, and further tweaks involving said lines. 

I know my GL is working on the system as a whole becasue things like gears from command line and the GL screen savers all work well.

Probably a stupid question but Is it possable that despite this somehow Wine is not using GL properly? I saw some information about a configure command somewhere in relation to getting GL working under wine, However it didnt seem to do anything for me, command didnt exist. 

Perhaps the wine info regarding GL was for an older version? Seems to be a lot of that floating around in regards to getting Wow working under the various Linux distros out there.

I am fairly new to linux and wine, but I have been messing with computers for a long time and have learnt a lot in the last little while, whilst it has been somewhat frustrating at times overall I am enjoying the chance to learn new ways of doing things,  

The information on this forum and other places I have found through google has really helped me a great deal in fixing problems I have encountered along the way to making my life windows free.

----------


## denali

Good morning,

I am still seeking help with the following issue:




> I am currently running WoW under the latest Cedega (6.0.2) with the latest Ubuntu (7.04) with a random annoying glitch. I'd like to switch to Wine (latest), but I'm not able to get it to run. It starts the launcher, I hit play. A black screen comes up (with the login screen sounds) and the gauntlet cursor appears. But thats it. Nothing more. Any suggestions?
> 
> If I've not give enough information, please let me know!
> 
> denali


I was asked to try:




> wine WoW.exe -opengl


Response:




> No joy, either as the command line or forced in config.wtf.


I was asked for my hardware information, which was as follows:




> cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+
> cpu_ghz: 1.66
> memory: 884
> videocard_manufacturer: NVIDIA Corporation
> videocard_type: GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
> videocard_ram: 128
> agp_aperture_size: 92
> videocard_driver_version: 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.39
> soundcard: NVidia nForce2 with ALC650E at 0xec080000, irq 1
> ...


Any advice is appreciated!  :Smile: 

*NOTE: WoW does work in Cedega, but with garbled text on occasion.  I would like to move away from Cedega, if at all possible.  I have followed all of the suggestions on the WoWWiki topic Linux/Wine, to no avail.  The appdb.winehq.org provided no new insights to my issue.

----------


## RotoGrip

Following the instructions as i go along and i cannot get past winecfg. It locks up hard and i have to reboot. This is a new install of Ubuntu feisty. I searched but didnt find an answer, maybe i missed it somewhere?

----------


## cjd

Denali:

Do you have a compositing engine running (like Beryl)? I ran into that problem on my old system (6600GT/128MB) when it ran out of video RAM. It happened almost exclusively with Beryl also running.

C

----------


## denali

> Denali:
> 
> Do you have a compositing engine running (like Beryl)? I ran into that problem on my old system (6600GT/128MB) when it ran out of video RAM. It happened almost exclusively with Beryl also running.
> 
> C


Nope.  I'm running just Xorg.  No Compiz nor Beryl.

----------


## ryaren

Hi!

I've just installed the WoW and in 1280x1024 the texts are flickering (like chatlog,combatlog etc..) It seems like somekind of refresh rate problem but if I change this rate nothing happens!  I'm using the latest wine (0.9.41) and Geforce 4 ti4200 + I-max LCD monitor. Wine wrote this  when the wow was running:

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34edac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f2d0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f5b0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f520,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f008,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wave:wodOpen fragment size set failed, size is now 4096
Your Open Sound System driver did not let us configure small enough sound fragments.
This may cause delays and other problems in audio playback with certain applications.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37402524) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme :Razz: rocess:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7a0ba4a4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34d1b4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34d210,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0

I think the last line will be the problem or I don't know...

Thank you for your help!

----------


## ryaren

Of course I use opengl! I tried several modifications in config.wtf but nothin happened
Here is my Config.wtf:

SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "250"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "rs.tauri.hu"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET locale "enGB"
SET accountName "Ryaren"
SET realmName "Tauri WoW Server"
SET gameTip "10"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET Gamma "0.800000"
SET uiScale "0.83999997377396"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET ShowTargetCastbar "1"
SET ShowVKeyCastbar "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET cameraView "4"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "0.80000001192093"
SET MasterVolume "0.80000001192093"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET cameraTerrainTilt "1"
SET deselectOnClick "0"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET SoundNumChannels "128"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET specular "1"

----------


## Trampis

I followed your instructions i think correctly and when i attempt to run wow.exe or launcher.exe i get the following result in terminal:




> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
> err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
> err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
> err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
> err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
> err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
> ...


is there anything i can do to fix this? the game has never worked so far

----------


## Nkari

does that command line output correspond with the game itself saying your videocard is not supported?

----------


## Kallewoof

> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".


That clearly indicates GLX is not running on your machine. Try 'glxinfo'.

-Kalle.

(p.s. And ignore this if for some reason that I can't possibly think of, which was made clear earlier in this thread, the quoted message in fact is invalid and GLX is in fact working. I haven't followed this thread slavishly. d.s.)

----------


## Trampis

perhaps, the video card drivers on the cd are all .exe files so i would have to use wine to open them and i am not so sure how to do that beyond copying them all to the computer, last time i tried updating drivers it crashed the xserver, so i am hesitant to do so. is there a way i can update/install the drivers for my card (nvidia gforce 8600 gt)




> That clearly indicates GLX is not running on your machine. Try 'glxinfo'.
> 
> -Kalle.
> 
> (p.s. And ignore this if for some reason that I can't possibly think of, which was made clear earlier in this thread, the quoted message in fact is invalid and GLX is in fact working. I haven't followed this thread slavishly. d.s.)





> glxinfo
> name of display: :0.0
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
> 
>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
> ...


i also updated the drivers to no avail, unless there is a better way to update than sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx

----------


## Nkari

The other posibilty is that GL is working,as in direct render with GL says enabled, and gears works etc but WoW just spits errors when you try to run it in GL mode saying not supported.

Thats the really odd one I still want to work out myself

----------


## Kallewoof

> perhaps, the video card drivers on the cd are all .exe files so i would have to use wine to open them and i am not so sure how to do that beyond copying them all to the computer, last time i tried updating drivers it crashed the xserver, so i am hesitant to do so. is there a way i can update/install the drivers for my card (nvidia gforce 8600 gt)


You need to install the NVIDIA drivers *for linux* on your machine. You can find them on nvidia.com, or you can use Envy to install them. I suggest using Envy, but yes, there is a chance your X might crash. If it does, you may want to write the following down on a piece of paper as it'll help you get back into X:



```
If the blue window appears saying it is unable to start X:
1. Press <alt+f2> (to get a login prompt)
2. Login as your user
3. Do:
sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Password: [your password]

4. Scroll down until you locate something like this:
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

5. Change Driver from "nvidia" to "nv"

6. Press <ctrl+X>, then press Y

7. <ctrl+alt+del> to reboot entirely OR do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
```

Now... all this will do is get you back on the built-in nvidia driver, which won't let you play fancy games. But it'll let you back into X at least so you can read email and whatnot.  :Smile: 

Envy is available in Synaptic, so I suggest you install it from there. Otherwise you can google for 'nvidia envy' and find a more recent (maybe?) download from there. I know I've had issues with Envy since upgrading to Feisty, but it works most of the time, so I suppose I'm happy.

-Kalle.

----------


## Trampis

thanks, that got the game to the login screen but for some reason it is really slow or choppy.
the messages i get back are 



> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edac,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f2d0,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5b0,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f530,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f520,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
> err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0
> ...


any ideas?

----------


## Kallewoof

What does 'glxinfo' say now?

-Kalle.

----------


## mu:te

Good morning,

One thinks its a good idea to make a post like this one, howto install WoW since many people are having huge problem about that.

Although I also have a little problem, something I'm unable to find an answer to.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511877

If you could help me I would appreciate it a lot!

----------


## Nkari

Envy is a big help in getting the drivers on, otherwise you are trying to track down all sorts of other packages to  compile the video kernel.

I neded to do that before I could even get the ubuntu desktop gui

----------


## darksidedude

dont you have to unnstall something when the new distro comes out though, i heard it was a major pain in the rear end

----------


## dillinger417

Hi-

I am newbish and when I run "wine WoW.exe" with ' SET axiGL "OpenGL" ' in Config.wtf I get the common - "World of Warcraft was unable to start 3D accelaration".  If i use "d3d" it starts but runs very choppy, like .5 fps or something like that.

I have an HP Pavillion dv6000 series laptop w/ nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go].

glxinfo:


```
glxinfo | grep vendor
server glx vendor string: SGIt 
client glx vendor string: SGI
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
```



```
glxinfo | grep direct
direct rendering: No
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

Conf.wtf


```
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET SOUND ""
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET locale "enUS"
SET realmName "Runetotem"
SET scriptMemory "98304"
SET gameTip "65"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "50"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET minimapZoom "4"
SET MusicVolume "0.69999998807907"
SET SoundVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET MasterVolume "0.90000003576279"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET cameraView "2"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
```

I have done the strongly recommended regedit, and updated the drivers (I think) for nVidia with envy.  For starters can someone tell me how to enable direct rendering?  Any help is greatly appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## darksidedude

well part of the problem is that direct render stated NO, so the driver wasnt installed properly, the restricted mangaer driver, it maybe a bit old but it runs very well for me ( nvidia 6200 ) give that a shot because using the nvidia driver screwed up X for me every time  :Sad:

----------


## Nkari

Interestingly I get the error poping up about having an unsupported Graphics card in GL mode, even though Direct rendering says "Yes" in my case.

----------


## FNDII

IS there something wrong with my system?

CPU - 3.0 P4 Thyperthread
RAM - 2 gb
Card - Asus ATI x800 128

WoW runs at 5-12fps in shat city with all settings at there lowest.

Is my system that bad that I have this poor performance?
Can I do some sort of benchmark test to see if one or more of the [arts are not running at full potential?

----------


## darksidedude

hmm  well do you have direct rendering? thats a killer right there

is it in openGL mode ( not that your stupid, but i got to ask)

----------


## Sammi

If direct rendering says no, it means that your graphics card driver is not functioning properly. ATM 90% of all the problems posted in this tread seem to be related to wrongly installed or just plain bad graphics card drivers. Especially bad ATI drivers. It is not a WoW or Wine problem.

The most appropriate place to discuss these problems is in the Multimedia & Video Support Category on this forum.

This is also the best resource for Ubuntu graphics card driver guides and general info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto

----------


## dillinger417

I retried using envy (envy -g) from command line and it installed "restricted" (but working) nvidia drivers and I now have a WoW working on Ubuntu 7.04  :Smile: ... haven't tested extensively yet... special thanks to sammi for his helpful and patient monitoring of this thread and tseliot for his envy script which installed a working driver for my nvidia card.

----------


## Nkari

Thats what is doing my head in in regards to the GL error message, every test indicates that my drivers are correct and that GL is working 100% (direct render test, gears, GL screen savers).

I used Envy so that I would have working Nvidia Drivers, I couldn't even get a GUI in Ubuntu before that point.

And I can almost play using D3D instead of OpenGL, but it dies when the world tries to load or in character creating when I change race or class.

I have just resorted to installing Windows on my machine on another hard drive so I can play WoW. Pretty busy at the moment so playing WoW is about all my computer is being used for at the moment, as a result I am starting to miss Ubuntu since I am basically not booting into it at all.

----------


## Sammi

@dillinger417
Glad to hear it  :Very Happy: 
Just to clear it up, "restricted" means that the license is restricted, as in not open-source. The restricted Nvidia driver is the official and most functional Nvidia graphics card driver for Linux.

@Nkari
Did you say you have two Nvidia cards in your computer? If so then maybe the Linux Nvidia driver does not handle that very well. You could try to remove 'one, if you're up for it.

----------


## Nkari

Could be Just wine dosen't like the two, may be worth a go over the weekend.

The Nvidia console in the GUI seems happy enough to say there are two working video cards present in my machine.

----------


## darksidedude

this is kinda a total guess :LOL:  maybe the 2 cards are fighting with eachother? did you try pulling one out and seeing what happens? this happened with me on windows once, i had to nvidia cards in at the same time, crashed with BSOD everytime, (linux is different i know) give it a shot 
hope it works :Smile:

----------


## Nkari

Thats the weekend project

----------


## cjules86

Hey all,

I was wondering if anyone could help me out.  Im getting no sound in WoW.  I checked and even when WoW is open I can hear sounds in other apps (i.e. watching movies, other games, etc).  So I'm thinking this is either a Wine problem or just a WoW problem.  In either case I'd like to troubleshoot it  :Smile: 

Im sure that my soundcard probably has something to do with it since on a fresh install i always have to set it as the default soundcard otherwise I can't hear sound at all.  Either that or I'm dumb and there is some hidden volume control that I can't find.

Anyways if anyone can help me figure it out I'd be forever indebted to them.

EDIT: Forgot to add... i've tried all the steps to adress sound issuses in the howto.

----------


## Enigmas

nvm, it's working now.

----------


## Kzintee

7.04 system.
Wine 0.9.42.
Freshly installed WoW + BC.

When I first installed WoW, the keyboard was working just fine. I was able to put in my uname/pwd and that kicked off the patch downloads.
After all the patches have been installed, the keyboard no longer works in WoW. I can't input the pwd.

If I run from terminal, the keyboard input goes straight into terminal.
If I setup the custom app launcher, I guess keyboard input goes into dev/null. It sure isn't going to WoW.

Any suggestions?
I'm using a split Belkin keyboard if that makes any difference.

----------


## hikaricore

> 7.04 system.
> Wine 0.9.42.
> Freshly installed WoW + BC.
> 
> When I first installed WoW, the keyboard was working just fine. I was able to put in my uname/pwd and that kicked off the patch downloads.
> After all the patches have been installed, the keyboard no longer works in WoW. I can't input the pwd.
> 
> If I run from terminal, the keyboard input goes straight into terminal.
> If I setup the custom app launcher, I guess keyboard input goes into dev/null. It sure isn't going to WoW.
> ...


Sounds like a focus issue, you may consider running WoW in a seperate X session where nothing else could possibly have focus.

I experienced this issue in Kubunt where the KDE desktop refused to give focus to the WINE application window, as well as the terminal focus you spoke of.  >.< 

I believe that there is a link to the script for seperate X sessions in the WINE thread stickied at the top of this forum.  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497332)

----------


## Ardrias

Also in 0.9.42, Wine Desktop stopped working for me with WoW, so make sure you're not using that. I got the same problem as you describe above.

----------


## Electricboots

I just upgraded to a Nvidia 8800GTS video card and I'm having a strange graphical problem in WoW.  Before I had a 6800 GT and I didn't have that problem.

I took two screenshots:

Screenshot with the Terrain Distance setting set to High

Screenshot with the Terrain Distance setting set to Low

What it seems to be doing is that with distance, the objects (trees, bridges, rocks, etc) are fading in color as they are further away from me, but the terrain itself doesn't fade like it used to.

I played with the various in-game Video settings, I couldn't find a solution.

I'm using Wine 0.9.42 and the latest Nvidia drivers as installed from Envy (100.14.11).  I am running WoW in opengl mode.


**UPDATE**
Ok, if I uncheck Enable All Shader Effects in the in-game Video settings, and then I close and restart the game, then the problem describe above is gone.

Is there an incompatibility problem between Nvidia 8800GTS 100.14.11, Wine 0.9.42 and World of Warcraft?  The game doesn't look as nice without the shaders, also it's kind of a waste to have a nice videocard like this and not be able to play the game with all the settings turned on... :-/

----------


## hikaricore

Which NVIDIA driver are you using?

The 8xxx series cards aren't well supported by the Restricted driver in the repos (to my knowledge), and you should probably be using a driver in the 100 series for best results.

----------


## Electricboots

> Which NVIDIA driver are you using?
> 
> The 8xxx series cards aren't well supported by the Restricted driver in the repos (to my knowledge), and you should probably be using a driver in the 100 series for best results.


Drivers are 100.14.11 installed using Envy.

Yeah, I tried first the drivers from the Restricted Drivers Manager, but with those, X would not start at all.

----------


## Electricboots

Just a quick update:  the problem persists with new Wine 0.9.43.   :Sad: 

I'm still scouring the Web for a solution, good luck to me!

----------


## TheChaos0

I've got the latest NVIDIA driver but the fps is still around 20. I've got up to 70 on Windows. My card is GeForce 7600 GT and I've got Athlon64 2.6 GHz processor. Anything I can check to make sure WOW is installed properly.

----------


## hikaricore

> I've got the latest NVIDIA driver but the fps is still around 20. I've got up to 70 on Windows. My card is GeForce 7600 GT and I've got Athlon64 2.6 GHz processor. Anything I can check to make sure WOW is installed properly.


I'm sure it's installed properly or it wouldn't run.

Have you decreased the video options, resolution, and tried the game in both opengl and d3d mode to further assess the fps issues?

Also if for any reason you have powernowd installed you may want to remove or disable it.  This will cause your CPU speed to throttle up and down which IMHO is terrible for gaming.

----------


## TheChaos0

> I'm sure it's installed properly or it wouldn't run.
> 
> Have you decreased the video options, resolution, and tried the game in both opengl and d3d mode to further assess the fps issues?
> 
> Also if for any reason you have powernowd installed you may want to remove or disable it.  This will cause your CPU speed to throttle up and down which IMHO is terrible for gaming.


Decreasing the video option from max to min increases FPS by around 1-3 FPS. Unfortunately I cannot compare the opengl with d3d since d3d fails to work with WoW, when the loading screen bar gets to the end..nothing happens.

Also I did remove powernowd, although without much of performance increase.

----------


## madsmeg

Ok im stuck, got wow installed and get to character screen, when i try to log on, i get the loading screen with no loading bar, it waits for 5 mins then i get the wow error report and it closes, i dont have a config.wtf folder and i dont know how to create one. i have gone through so many posts and its just confusing me, if anyone can tell me how to create a config.wtf file in the wtf folder, im not sure if it would help but it would be a start.

 :Sad: 

if it helps here are PC Specs,

2gig ram
athlon 64 3400 ( i think :Razz: )
2 x 7300GT's (newest Drivers)
hope someone can help, been without WoW for three days, cant lose my addiction now  :Smile: 

Here is terminal stuff


```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x611a0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x611a0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f2d0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5b0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f584,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMem (0x1753c8) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x1753c8) Event query: Unimplemented,but pretending to be supported
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
"Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
"Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000):STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000):STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374026c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x61992524) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
err:d3d_draw:blt_to_drawable Blitting surfaces from sysmem not supported yet
err:d3d_draw:blt_to_drawable Blitting surfaces from sysmem not supported yet
W.exe: glx_texture_compression.c:58: __indirect_glGetCompressedTexImageARB: Assertion `image_bytes >= ((4 * reply.length) - 3)' failed.
Killed
```

----------


## Vashthe3rd

I got wine 9.43 and ran all the commands but I can't run WoW to make the WTF file, I've tried every method of running, wine /home/uname/.wine/etc./Launcher.exe
through the terminal, through the applications menu and through the icon

it shows that it's working and the process is listed in my system monitor but I can't see anything

EDIT: I just tried launching straigh to WoW.exe and I got a long repeat of

err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support

followed by 

err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps    GL_Extensions returns NULL
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to initialize gl caps for default adapter
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl

now I'm even more lost

----------


## Seraed

> Ok im stuck, got wow installed and get to character screen, when i try to log on, i get the loading screen with no loading bar, it waits for 5 mins then i get the wow error report and it closes, i dont have a config.wtf folder and i dont know how to create one. i have gone through so many posts and its just confusing me, if anyone can tell me how to create a config.wtf file in the wtf folder, im not sure if it would help but it would be a start.


Sounds like the issue when you have DirectX running instead of OGL. Have you tried to use the "-opengl" flag? Example:


```
$ wine WoW.exe -opengl
```

----------


## Vashthe3rd

i tried the open gl tag and it said that WoW.exe isn't in the system32 directory
tried adding the tag to the correct directory and that didn't work either
i tried the -opengl because it seemed like it was the problem with the lines i was getting in the terminal

----------


## Nkari

I think if Vash gets it to start in GL mode they will have the same error as me with the get a card that supports Dual TMU message. the D3D error they discribe looks identical to my problem. 

Vash: easy way to go to GL is to edit the properties of the icon that wine makes and just put a space after the quotation marks* and type -opengl. then exit and double click your icon.

*Note for some reason the key that does the symbol I describe and the apostrophy does not work for me in linux at this point in time, I think it detected the wrong keyboard type on setup, but I am sure you know

Incidentally, a previous suggestion in this thread to test what happens when only running one of the two GeForce 7600s in my system was just tried and did not change the outcome in either D3D or OpenGL mode. 

Also did not break X, so that is good, going to shut down and put the card back in since that is not the problem before one of the cats thinks it it a toy to push around the floor.

----------


## madsmeg

thanks, got wow working now, just installed the latest ubuntu (feisty) now runs.. well frigging awesomely to be quite honest. A very very happy user indeed...

now to copy the above and post it everywhere ive asked for help... you saw it here first
 :LOL:

----------


## Nkari

So what did you do that made it work? Just run in openGL mode?

----------


## dublinfireman

Ok I'm brand newbie.  I get an error World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration,  any ideas?

----------


## Mordameus

Hey there... I've come across a slightly annoying problem...
I've managed to get WoW, with BC working properly (well, to the point of logging in, and DL'ing the major patch after BC). I finished DL'ing the patch, and go back to the launcher screen, however nothing happens. I closed the launcher, and attempted to restart it (desktop shortcut), but it just hangs for a bit, and just flat out doesn't load. Nothing.. not even the launcher. Now, I changed NOTHING since last getting the game to work, only downloading and installing the 2.1.0 patch....
Help, please? :S
How do I go about makin it work again?  :Sad: 
Am I missing something, that's glaring at me right in my face? (please take into consideration I've been up for 2 days gettin everything set up, here... so hopefully its just a stupid thing that I'm missing...)

----------


## Nkari

try starting with wow.exe and skipping the launcher entirely. Just edit the filename in the icon properties, its probably the easiest way.

I had a patch break launcher recently on a windows box, so it may not be entirely related to you running it under linux

----------


## Mordameus

Well, managed to do so... However, it goes to download the next one, and it pops up (ingame, at the main menu) - Failed to apply the patch. If this problem persists, try reinstalling the game or contacting tech support.
Bleh.. any ideas?

----------


## krendar

I have an annoying problem with WoW. Everything works fine except when I alt-tab out of the game, the sound disappears even if I go back to the game again. I have to restart the game to get sound back.

I have configured wine to use alsa. Does anybody have any suggestions?

----------


## speadskater

well... I have no idea how i configured wine or anything of that sort... i just kind of went with it (newb...) and was able to get world of warcraft to work... but the fps is no higher than 5 and it is impossible to actually play.

i have yet to install gecko because every time i launch WoW, the download just doesn't start.

i'm running ubuntu 7.04 on a Toshiba M100 Satellite Notebook.

i'm willing to give any information that could help.

thank you

----------


## Allysan

I am having the same problem as the above poster but I'm running Kubuntu Feisty on a Lenovo R60e with the Intel 945GM graphics card.  I did install the 915resolution and xserver-xorg-video-intel packages and then configured xorg (only to the point of changing the driver to "intel" and adding a few resolutions... which incidentally did not appear in my System Settings, so if someone could also help me with that, that'd be nice), but it didn't seem to help.  I did everything the HowTo said, except for install from CDs or the website - I copied my Windows install instead.  Basically, it opens fine, it works OK, but it's really slow.  I also don't have sound, but I'm much more interested in fixing the speed.

----------


## speadskater

i have the same graphics card as allysan.

----------


## madsmeg

I got it working just by installing the newest version of Ubuntu and wine etc, much easier than trying to get 32bit wine working in 64bit ubuntu.

----------


## madsmeg

> I have an annoying problem with WoW. Everything works fine except when I alt-tab out of the game, the sound disappears even if I go back to the game again. I have to restart the game to get sound back.
> 
> I have configured wine to use alsa. Does anybody have any suggestions?


If you go into sound options (in WoW) and enable the bottom box (activate in background or something similar) this way you shouldn't lose your sound in the first place, hope this helps,

Teh Smeg

----------


## split017

I get stuck on step 6 of your guide.

This is what happens when I run winecfg:

danny@danny-pc:~$ winecfg
err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.

What driver is it referring to? Last night I installed Ubuntu for the first time, and I think I got my nvidia 7600 gs working properly. I can use 1440x900 screen resolution size, where as before it was only displaying 800x600. Maybe I should confirm that the nvidia drivers are installed properly, but i'm not too sure where to start. I'm also a little confused as to what "X server" is. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## laffys

Ok after the infamous patch 2.2.0 I get this error when trying to start the game;

"fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 191"

What's the deal? The game before the patch was working great!

----------


## Trampis

i have been having nothing but problems after the new patch also. I uninstalled and reinstalled WOW using a mirror to dl the patch and that seemed to clear up my problems, i think the background down loader was my problem.

----------


## split017

did you guys use this guide to install wow? i'ld like to see if i'm able to get it to run on my fiesty box. thanks.

----------


## georgie_o

Well I installed in Ubuntu- got it to work, very slow (flames in login page weren't moving) and no sound. 
So I tried the tweaks from the guide and got a 3d accelleration error, but that error has totally vanished and now (after background d'load) I get error 132- memory could not be read.
So I removed the tweaks from configs and registry and it still has the same error. Grrrr. So frustrating.
Any ideas about how to undo the last update or anything that might help generally?

----------


## Nkari

I think it would be nice if I had it setup and trying to run before that patch came out, then I would at least know if the patch is what broke it for me, unfortunately that was the current version when I started trying to run WoW under wine

----------


## laffys

Well I was playing around with the config.wtf and realized that the new patch made everything from scratch. so I went ahead and added the following;

8. Now run this command in a terminal:
Code:

gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf

Add these lines to the text file:
Code:

SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"

9. Save the file and exit.

Then guess what happend; it works!

----------


## cversion7

I'm running into problems as well and haven't seen anyone having the same exact issue. 
I copied my install from my NTFS (Windows XP) drive to the wine program files folder. I edited the config.wtf file as mentioned. I setup a link to wow.exe and the login screen loads perfect. When I enter my username/password, I get the connecting/handshaking/downloading popup in the middle of the window but it freezes there. I've tried with and without the -opengl on the shortcut but same result happens.

Fiesty 7.04
Wine 0.9.44

----------


## cversion7

Update for mine: I ran from the terminal so I could see if there were any messages, after almost pulling my hair out. I found an error that said: Direct3D9 is not available without opengl. I searched for that error and found a french forum that mentioned using -d3d9 instead of -opengl. I can now get the game to run, but every 1.5 - 2 seconds there is a little hitch in gameplay. It's almost like lag, but even does it on the character select screen.

----------


## n0ctem

I just installed WoW on my PC, and am stuck when trying to update from v2.1.0.6692. The Launcher hangs on "Downloading new patch (16kb)...", and when I try to just launch WoW.exe I get a "patch failed" message. This is my whole console output;


```
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (10000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:shdocvw:WebBrowser_QueryInterface (0x1b3e30)->({bd1ae5e0-a6ae-11ce-bd37-504200c10000} 0x33e38c) interface not supported
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x1b3e30)->(0x33e358)
fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x1b3e30)->(1)
fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x1b3e30)->(0)
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1b53e0): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1b5838): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1b5838): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1b5838): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1b5938): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1b5938): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1b5938): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59} could be created for context 0x1
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus (0x1b3ec4)->((null) 1 0x33dc00 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x1b3ec4)->((null) 25 2 0x33dc14 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x1b3ec4)->((null) 26 2 0x33dc14 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x1b3ec4)->(0x33dc50)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x1b3ec4)->({000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046} 37 0 0x33dd74 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:HttpNegotiate_BeginningTransaction (0x1bbf50)->(L"" L"" 0 0x33dd88)
fixme:shdocvw:BindStatusCallback_GetBindInfo (0x1bbf50)->(0x33dd8c 0x33dcb0)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x1b3ec4)->((null) 29 2 0x33eabc (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:DocHostUIHandler_GetDropTarget (0x1b3ec4)
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x1b3ec4)->(0x33eacc)
fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceFrame_SetStatusText (0x1b3ec4)->(0xb7ea7f49)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x1b3ec4)->((null) 25 2 0x33ea08 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x1b3ec4)->((null) 26 2 0x33ea08 (nil))
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (60000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
```

I see a lot of connection errors in there. How might I be able to resolve this issue? Thanks in advance.

----------


## hikaricore

> Update for mine: I ran from the terminal so I could see if there were any messages, after almost pulling my hair out. I found an error that said: Direct3D9 is not available without opengl. I searched for that error and found a french forum that mentioned using -d3d9 instead of -opengl. I can now get the game to run, but every 1.5 - 2 seconds there is a little hitch in gameplay. It's almost like lag, but even does it on the character select screen.


This is likely a video and or sound related issue.

Can you give a little more info about your hardware?

--
You may also want to try launching WoW like so:




> WINEDEBUG=fixme-all,err-all,warn+cursor,-all wine WoW.exe -opengl


This should subdue ANY error messages.  All that scrolling in a terminal can cause a nightmare for your system.  ^_^

----------


## Nkari

I had a little halting thing going on with my Windows box at one stage after one of the updates.

It was CPU timing related, they introduced something in a patch so that dualcore processors would work properly and it did bad things if you had a slightly older processor.

I found it well hiden on the bliz support forum, but then it vanished.

Try adding the following to your WTF file and see if it helps.

SET timingMethod "1"

----------


## fb902350

Hi Everyone.

I'm totally new to Ubuntu and linux, but am picking it up quick.

I have installed the latest Wine, and am having major problems with WOW crashing.

as soon as I have logged on, I enter the WOW world, I can see the environment and my character. at this point after about 2 seconds every time the screen crashes, and I have to reboot the computer.

I have tried going with opengl, but this does nothing to help, I have a feeling it is due to the 855GME card on my sony vaio b1xp.

Does anyone know a workaround for this problem??

Thanks so much. Calum.

----------


## ZarathustraDK

> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I'm totally new to Ubuntu and linux, but am picking it up quick.
> 
> I have installed the latest Wine, and am having major problems with WOW crashing.
> 
> as soon as I have logged on, I enter the WOW world, I can see the environment and my character. at this point after about 2 seconds every time the screen crashes, and I have to reboot the computer.
> 
> I have tried going with opengl, but this does nothing to help, I have a feeling it is due to the 855GME card on my sony vaio b1xp.
> ...


Hmm had that happen to me too once, can't remember the specifics though. Although you say you run in opengl-mode doublecheck that you do so. Also try altering the resolution in your config.WTF (and turn off all the anti-aliasing and all the other eye-candy stuff too). Basically try to run WoW in as minimal a mode as possible; if you can do that, then you can try turning up some of the effects; eventually you'll happen upon the setting that screws it up.

----------


## fb902350

> Hmm had that happen to me too once, can't remember the specifics though. Although you say you run in opengl-mode doublecheck that you do so. Also try altering the resolution in your config.WTF (and turn off all the anti-aliasing and all the other eye-candy stuff too). Basically try to run WoW in as minimal a mode as possible; if you can do that, then you can try turning up some of the effects; eventually you'll happen upon the setting that screws it up.


cheers for that mate.

does any one have the config.wtf file with everything as bare minimum in it? otherwise i'm not too sure exactly what the minimum settings are.

thanks, C

----------


## nomad00

Greetings All!

I'm having a similar issue to C, i'm getting the following error:




> err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to initialize gl caps for default adapter
> err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl


Which is really odd b/c i've been playing WoW under Wine for quite some time now.  WoW itself is locking up immediately after login at a 'Downloading" message box -- not a patch one, the little quick one you get right before it says "Sending non-personal info.." 

My config file is still set up correctly (SET gxApi "opengl") and I've tried running it as 


> wine WoW.exe -opengl


 as well, just to be safe.

Any ideas?

----------


## nomad00

wowwiki ftw! http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine#Config.wtf

Heres what worked for me:




> Direct3D error in OpenGL mode
> 
> If you're getting stuck during login with a 'Downloading' prompt, exit the game and start from a terminal. Confirm that you receive this error:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to initialize gl caps for default adapter
> ...

----------


## toben7l

Didn't want to start a new thread as this is the WoW w/ Wine thread  :Very Happy:  but I'm having a problem with exactly that combo; it started last thursday. 
I opened WoW, logged in, and the prog. froze on "Downloading", right after successfully handshaking. I've ran the prog. in Windows on another partition, and this prompt comes and goes in about half a second, and Blizz support won't give me ANY answer on exactly what it "downloads". 
I've ripped out Wine and replaced it from scratch, I've scrapped my WTF folder, and I've replaced my WoW.exe file with a fresh copy from the CD. I don't want to rip out WoW+TBC since, with the patches I'd have to redownload, that could take say, two days to fully reinstall, but if that's my last choice, so be it. Correction, I'd have to redownload most of the patches....I'd only have to regard say the last two to four patches as possibly the ones causing the issue, maybe corrupt code or something like that not mixing with WoW.
Now, I'm new to asking questions here, so I don't know what info exactly might be needed to help troubleshoot this, if any assistance can be had (eg. my request for assistance on forums.worldofwar.net, the unofficial WoW forum, was received with "I installed WoW in WinXP and it works fine"), and I'm a Linux baby, so I might not know exactly how to GET to the info needed, but here's the base.

Ubuntu 7.04
Wine fresh as of 8/25/07
WoW + TBC xpac, patched to 2.20 (last patch downloaded)
executable to wow.exe - aoss wine /media/sda1/games/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe
dual-boot machine w/ WinXP ('cause my wife is stubborn), WoW works fine in XP  :Sad:  but FPS sucks   10-12 in XP, 40-50 in Linux :Guitar: 

If anyone has a nugget of wisdom, or if more info is needed, please feel free to post, PM, or shout "you freakin n00b 1d10t" into your headset and post the .wav file. just someone please, please help me get this working again before I pull out what's left of my hair...it's not pretty people, I look like a radiation victim here...no seriously, I'm yankin' it out in clumps
 :Brick wall:

----------


## thom_raindog

The nugget has been dropped here a few times.
Check http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine

The solution is right there and simple.

----------


## toben7l

> The nugget has been dropped here a few times.
> Check http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
> 
> The solution is right there and simple.



it may be that I am very tired, or that I'm simply too eager to get it fixed, but i am not seeing the solution that is "right there". I have installed Wine per the instructions there three times now, yet the solution eludes me. Perhaps you would be so kind as to point it out to me?

----------


## Corvo78

> If anyone has a nugget of wisdom, or if more info is needed, please feel free to post, PM, or shout "you freakin n00b 1d10t" into your headset and post the .wav file. just someone please, please help me get this working again before I pull out what's left of my hair...it's not pretty people, I look like a radiation victim here...no seriously, I'm yankin' it out in clumps


First of all, you should be able to run World of Warcraft simply by creating a shortcut to WoW.exe instead of Launcher.exe
I too have a Launcher that gets stuck 'downloading'... but I simply do not use it anymore - straight to the game for me  :Wink: 

I haven't tried the afore mentioned 'downloading'-fix yet, so I can't comment on that.
The fix goes like this: edit the config.wtf file and remove the 'opengl' line.
Start WoW (via Launcher I assume), log into char select, quit. Edit the config.wtf file and add the 'opengl' line again.
Done.

----------


## Ardrias

Just like to add that for the download thing, I never edit the config.wtf, I just launch the game with WoW.exe -D3D once, and then -opengl again like normal. Works just fine.

----------


## M!K3_$

i just installed directX using wine-doors

then i just installed from the CD

it patched normally 

and all was good!!!!

mike

----------


## hikaricore

I just want to point out that, *users should not be installing DirectX under WINE*.

This can and will break WINE if you don't know what you're doing.  Also in most cases this does NOTHING.

----------


## Dark Star

Thanks for the guide  :Smile:  Will tell you after I use it  :Wink: 



> I just want to point out that, *users should not be installing DirectX under WINE*.
> 
> This can and will break WINE if you don't know what you're doing.  Also in most cases this does NOTHING.



Thanks for the tip HC  :Wink:

----------


## toben7l

> First of all, you should be able to run World of Warcraft simply by creating a shortcut to WoW.exe instead of Launcher.exe
> I too have a Launcher that gets stuck 'downloading'... but I simply do not use it anymore - straight to the game for me 
> 
> I haven't tried the afore mentioned 'downloading'-fix yet, so I can't comment on that.
> The fix goes like this: edit the config.wtf file and remove the 'opengl' line.
> Start WoW (via Launcher I assume), log into char select, quit. Edit the config.wtf file and add the 'opengl' line again.
> Done.


i'm not running through the launcher, i'm running straight through wow.exe. the "downloading" prompt comes after authenticating the login. i did try the "downloading" fix with Wine before I uninstalled/reinstalled Wine, but I haven't since. I'll try that again when I get home tonight (at work right now) thanks for the feedback, keep it coming if you have something i could try please

----------


## mister mick

My WoW doesn't exit properly anymore.  I've been running fine since January, and now when I quit the screen freezes and I have to kill the wine and wow process.  Also, when I go to do this, I noticed an explorer.exe process which I have to kill as well.  I've only noticed this issue since the last wine update a few days ago.   Any thoughts?

----------


## insanex

Hello all -
I found that running WoW with wine took about 5 minutes of winecfg work and the installer was running like a champ. Everything worked great - I just used my cached copies of all the big patches. WoW ran OK when I was logging in with GNOME XGL using Compiz-Fusion, but the fps' were a little disappointing. I did some research yesterday as I found that my glxinfo was telling me direct rendering was off. My machine also failed the OpenGL test on Cedega. I searched and searched, then searched some more, but to no avail. It does seem that many people are having issues with direct rendering being off. I am using a Dell Inspiron 6400 with an ATI x1400, and I found a site that one guy runs with a custom version of Ubuntu Feisty just for the Inspiron 6400. (Link HERE) Anyway, I found several posts around the net saying that direct rendering does not work when using XGL. So I started a new login session using plain GNOME and viola! direct rendering is working again, and the OpenGL gears test on Cedega works when I'm not using XGL. I haven't tried reinstalling and running WoW on the non-XGL side yet, but I'm betting performance will jump up quite a bit. Win XP runs WoW great on the x1400. I read a performance index on I think ArsTechnica about game performance ratings between Linux/Wine, Cedega, XP Pro, and Vista, and every game tested showed that Linux with Wine equaled or bested XP on frame rates. Interesting stuff. I hope this helps!

Regards,
Charlie

----------


## igster

> My WoW doesn't exit properly anymore.  I've been running fine since January, and now when I quit the screen freezes and I have to kill the wine and wow process.  Also, when I go to do this, I noticed an explorer.exe process which I have to kill as well.  I've only noticed this issue since the last wine update a few days ago.   Any thoughts?


Same issue here since I updated to the latest Wine release. Hopefully someone has a solution but for now I just launch the game from a console so that when I exit I can just Alt+Tab back to the console and Ctrl+C to end WoW.exe.

----------


## toben7l

fyi, ripped out WoW and reinstalled it from scratch, did the trick. don't now what caused the issue and I really don't like the "frag everything and hope you hit the problem too" approach, but if it works, i guess i can't complain. thanks for the help all  :Guitar:

----------


## thom_raindog

> Same issue here since I updated to the latest Wine release. Hopefully someone has a solution but for now I just launch the game from a console so that when I exit I can just Alt+Tab back to the console and Ctrl+C to end WoW.exe.


Only "solution" so far seems to be going back to wine 0.9.43 which is hardly satisfying.

----------


## marcw

> My WoW doesn't exit properly anymore.  I've been running fine since January, and now when I quit the screen freezes and I have to kill the wine and wow process.  Also, when I go to do this, I noticed an explorer.exe process which I have to kill as well.  I've only noticed this issue since the last wine update a few days ago.   Any thoughts?




http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9479

----------


## derekr44

Crossover ftw  :Popcorn:

----------


## mister mick

> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9479


Awesome.  Glad to see somebody's working on it.  How do I revert to an older version?

----------


## tolstoyboy

Excuse me for being a noob but...how the heck do I find and access the Config.wtf file...? I can run the game in D3D mode...but the framerate is veryy slow. I have an acer aspire 5102 laptop. cpu is amd turion 64x2. 1gb ram. ATI Xpress 1100 video (basically the 200m). I have the newest drivers...used Envy script.

I applied the registry tweak and also the 3 line tweak. I want to switch to OpenGL but i can't find the file. The howto tells where the file is generally located...that's fine...I can navigate to the directory it tells....but when i do a find for the config file it says "this file or directory cannot be found".  I have already run the game so it should have created the file...but...I dunno what to do now....

i was hoping to get the game going smoothly. On XP it ran around 24-30 fps generally, on cedega it only plays about 11 fps with everything on low, on WINE so far i can' t get it to top 5fps while looking up....if i stare at the ground i see 16fps lol...


Yes...I know ATI provides crap support for Linux...the first run i clicked "Enter World" but froze at a 100% load screen. After applying that three line tweak the game runs...just...still slowww....

----------


## derekr44

Sounds like your 3D rendering isn't working properly.  This happened to me before when I tried to run it on my 1600Pro.  Open a terminal window and run:




> glxgears


Note the framerate in your terminal window while it runs.  I usually get close to 10k FPS on glxgears, and about 40-50FPS in WoW.

If your glxgears framerate is low... say in the 1000-2500 range, you might have a problem with your ATi driver.

----------


## tolstoyboy

i see about 1500 fps avg when running the glxgears...so that might be a problem....    

however my primary question is; how do I find and access the Config.wtf file? I want to set the game in launch in OpenGL mode....

----------


## derekr44

Go to your home folder.  In the menu at the top, select View > Show hidden files.

Open .wine
Open drive_c

That should be where all your Program Files and Windows folders are.  WoW is typically in Program Files > World of Warcraft.

And yeah, 1500 is very low for your card.  You should be seeing at least 5000-6000 with your drivers fully functional.  IMO, you need to tackle your ATi driver first before switching to OpenGL mode.  Since your FPS in glxgears is so low, it won't matter what mode you run WoW in, it will still stutter.

----------


## tolstoyboy

ok.....thank you Derek.....i found the files....i viewed the Config...added the tweak to start in opengl mode.  

now i wonder....do you have any suggestions about the ati driver?  i have tried two variants.   i first ran cedega 6.02 under the restricted ATI driver installed by ubuntu....it ran...but slowly.  then i tried installing the actual proprietary ATI linux download from the ATI website. that was crap.. the catalyst control center is stripped bare with basically no option...and worse .the fps at the login screen was basically 0-1 fps.    soo....i went back to the ubuntu restricted driver and then tried wine. it works..but like i said..slow.   and finally i ran the Envy script hoping to get a diff driver..but it seems to just reinstall the same driver given in ubuntu restricted manager. soo all in all...the game is in same state...it runs...but slow...and is in the current state i described before....


sorry for being annoying but i'm a linux nub....and am fully fed up with windows...i can perform all the work and tasks for university using ubuntu...i just wish i could play wow...

i added the line to set opengl mode...but i'm sitting in class...so i can't actually try it out yet...but i suspect the result will be as you theorize....slow running..

----------


## derekr44

Have you manually looked at your xorg.conf file to see what driver is being loaded?




> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf


I'm not very well-versed in ATi... I switched over to nVidia about a year ago.  Perhaps you might want to force your xorg.conf file to run vesa and completely remove all ATi drivers you installed.  There might be something conflicting somewhere.

Keep it up!  This was the hardest part for me to switch right here... 3D graphics on a widescreen monitor.  :Smile:

----------


## tolstoyboy

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]"
        Driver  "fglrx"
        Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
        Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
        Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
        Option  "VideoOverlay" "on"
        Option  "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
        BusID           "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection
```

this is the output. the first three Option lines after the Driver line, are the 3 lines i put in based on the howto tweak.   
where can i find these vesa drivers or whatnot

the Xpress 1100 video came listed as 128mb of shared mem.  however it is able to use up to 256mb shared mem.   i had already in my XP days updated the bios and during that time set the BIOS to 256 shared mem. but i think that now...i think the card is being utilised only to 128mb maybe...the cedega autodetect shows only 128...even though the bios is set to 256.   i don't know how wine is utilising the card

----------


## derekr44

Check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385

Especially the part where it talks about writing a script to start the fglrx driver automatically...

----------


## cjd

So this is probably obvious for a lot of people, but it's something I hadn't seen noted anywhere. So here's a tip for those with dual-boot systems that still game (or try) on both platforms. Frustrations with framerate issues (it used to work fine, now I can't raid in Linux..) led me back to my Windows boot, which is what led me down this road in the first place.

The problem for me is that I do a lot of UI customization (heck, I do UI for a living, so how can I not?!). I don't want to manage all my add-ons twice, and I really don't want to re-do settings. Sure, I can (sometimes) copy from one install to the other, but that's a headache. The solution: It takes two simlinks in your Linux install that points the game to the appropriate folders in the Windows version. For this to work, you also need read/write on the Windows drive (Automatix makes this easy for NTFS partitions). The two are your AddOns folder, and your specific account folder. So: WoW/Interface/AddOns and WoW/WTF/Account/AccountName

that's it.

I've also run into issues a couple times where it cares about the capitalization and isn't finding what it expects, and simlinks were the solution there too.

On my framerate issue: No idea the cause yet. X2 4800+, 7950GT, 2GB. It used to work fine. Tried various video drivers, various versions of WINE. I've verified settings, registry hacks, etc. I haven't gone back to the 32 bit linux install yet to see if it's across the board or just the 64bit install. Used to drop as low as 24fps in raids, now it's 4-6fps in raids. And it does not seem to matter what my video settings are - i've dropped to 800x600 with all the settings turned all the way down, and the problem persists. (normal is a dual-head setup, 1280x1024 and 1920x1200 with the game on the big monitor)

C

----------


## hikaricore

I would guess it's the 64bit Linux environment.  If it worked on 32bit and it now does not, there's your answer.
64bit is still very troublesome and with very few applications taking advantage of it, I see no reason to run it as of yet.  Unless of course you NEED over 4gb of ram to do whatever else.

----------


## Sciroccogti

Well I got everything working perfectly except when exiting it always freezes, so I have to use the kill command. Checked forums and didnt find others with the same problem.

----------


## hikaricore

Wow started freezing again at close after most recent build was released.
0.9.43 does not appear to have this issue and I suggest you downgrade if this is troublesome.

----------


## ministoat

> I would guess it's the 64bit Linux environment.  If it worked on 32bit and it now does not, there's your answer.
> 64bit is still very troublesome and with very few applications taking advantage of it, I see no reason to run it as of yet.  Unless of course you NEED over 4gb of ram to do whatever else.


ohnoz, another reinstall :/

i'd like to see if it fixes cjd's problems

----------


## cjd

It had been running fine in 64bit linux for me previously. Right now it refuses to patch or something. No idea. However, it just crashed out hard, stacktrace and everything. Whee.

I have 64bit windows and occasionally run it in VMWare, which requires a 64bit base OS. So there are reasons I'm in 64bit linux. It was where I could do everything I needed to do, for a while. Now I have to switch around again.

Going to pop over to WIndows to see if there was a patch sent out or if it's improperly flagging to download in the first place, or... who knows.

----------


## ministoat

i just remembered that i hadn't put in the dll's that wow uses in the system32 file - gained a few fps from it but its still far from perfect. might try a 32bit ubuntu next week

----------


## hikaricore

> i just remembered that i hadn't put in the dll's that wow uses in the system32 file - gained a few fps from it but its still far from perfect. might try a 32bit ubuntu next week


O.o  And which libraries would those be?  I've not heard of this before.

----------


## ministoat

just into the wine drives system 32 folder - first item in the "troubleshooting" section here http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine

----------


## hikaricore

From my understanding those are pretty much just for the installer.  Lol.
I've never known them to improve gameplay in the client.

I havn't had to install WoW for a very long time.  ^_^

----------


## ministoat

well they have helped my fps sooo i guess they must do something else too..i didn't install fresh, just did a lazy copy/paste

----------


## Sammi

> From my understanding those are pretty much just for the installer.  Lol.
> I've never known them to improve gameplay in the client.
> 
> I havn't had to install WoW for a very long time.  ^_^


Actually _someone_ should do a fresh install to see if those dll files do anything at all.

I really can't remember why they were added to the guide in the first place anymore.

----------


## hikaricore

> Actually _someone_ should do a fresh install to see if those dll files do anything at all.
> 
> I really can't remember why they were added to the guide in the first place anymore.


I believe 2 of them (riched*.dll) were so the license agreement would show up.

In later versions of WINE I think this was resolved internally without their use.

----------


## sedition

Hey all,  I've played WoW on Ubuntu for about a year now (props to Sammi for setting up this initial how-to!). I deleted my Interface and WTF folders to clear out my old mods, etc. and only install MetaHUD and Mirage UI - Insomniax (AWESOME mod, BTW). Apparently, there was something I did forever ago to fix a 3-5 second pause problem and, for the life of me, I cannot remember/find what I did. Since I haven't changed or moved any other files or settings, I'm assuming it was something to the config.wtf file.  Does anyone know what might have caused this issue to return? I'll attach my current config.wtf below. Thanks in advance. 
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1680x1050"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisample "1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gameTip "19"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET lod "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET MusicVolume "1"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET mouseInvertPitch "1"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET CombatDamage "0"
SET CombatHealing "0"
SET ChatBubblesParty "1"
SET AmbienceVolume "1"
SET scriptErrors "1"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET uiScale "1"
SET ShowTargetCastbar "1"
SET ShowVKeyCastbar "1"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "50"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "2"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET SoundNumChannels "32"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3"
SET trilinear "1"

--- EDIT ---
I had brief success after changing SET pixelShaders "0". Everything ran smooth, but once I restarted, the choppiness had returned. I went back to check the config.wtf and my added line had been removed. Still broke...

----------


## Elemental_TJ

Yes! Thank you. World of Warcraft works great. I didn't
even have to enable the OpenGL thing. WOOO!   :Dancing:

----------


## Poptart

Hey everyone,

So while I've downloaded the apparently infamous 2.2 patch, I can't get it installed. Either from the BG Downloader or from a mirror. I go to use the updater.exe or the launcher.exe and they both tell me that there is no patch to apply. I run the game from wow.exe and it pops up saying I need to download the patch, and goes right to downloading it again. I haven't had any problems downloading it - it just won't register that it's done so (at least ten times now).

Any thoughts? Or, how would I go about keeping the program from downloading new patches automatically?

----------


## sedition

If it downloaded, you should see a file in your /home/<user>/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft folder called something like "WoW-2.1.2.6803-to-2.1.3.6898-enUS-patch.exe"? If so, run that and you will update. I had the same problem with the original BC patch.

----------


## acconrad

I tried running WoW this morning...I'm on a Dell Latitude D800 w/ a nVidia GoFX5650 card, used to work fine...but now that 2.1.3 is no longer the newest version, my game hangs when it tries to log me in.  It gets to "downloading..." and then hangs.  I had it windowed so I could see what was going on in the console, and it was this



```
~$ aoss wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe --windowed
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias 300, std (d/m/y): 4/11/2007, dlt (d/m/y): 11/03/2007
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecfc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5b0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f584,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
err:wave:wodOpen fragment size set failed, size is now 4096
Your Open Sound System driver did not let us configure small enough sound fragments.
This may cause delays and other problems in audio playback with certain applications.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374026c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7befe494) stub!
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cc30000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cc30000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33b020) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33ab34) using GetSystemInfo()
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to initialize gl caps for default adapter
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl
```

then it hangs once it reaches that last err line (during the Downloading... popup)

any ideas?

----------


## Thefender

Hi, great works.

i've got a problem: when i agree with the terms of use, my wow freeze and i can't do anything ( Ctrl + alt + backspace don't work) can someone help me? I've installed the game before the drivers, should i reinstall wow?

P.S. I see the video in half screen

----------


## Jan M.

hi

@acconrad:

perhaps this will work:
if your WoW won't download the patch itself, try downloading it from
http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_mirrors
and then install it.

good luck

mfg Jan

----------


## Lillium

I apologize if this error has been adressed before, but I can't download the Mozilla Active X control.  Every time I try to directly launch WoW, it won't, and the Mozilla Active X control download just freezes and crashes the launcher.

And the Config.wtf file doesn't exist on my stystem, though, apparently, it will exist once I log on to a character.

I suck at LInux, what did I do wrong?

----------


## know1.2

WoW Woes...

Thanks to this excellent HOW-TO, I've gotten WoW up and running under Wine with good FPS and nice graphics.  

Sadly, I've been plagued with a really frustrating error.  After some random period of time, from 10 minutes to days of play, Warcraft bombs out with the following error:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #131 (0x85100083) File Corrupt
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	Data\common.MPQ

File = Sound\Ambience\WMOAmbience\IronforgeTheGreatForge.  wav
Cached Read = Decompression failed
Raw Read    = Decompression failed

WoWBuild: 6898
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

However, the file that it's trying to pull out of the 'common.MPQ' changes.  If I've done the little fix I have below it's different, but if I get this error and try to relaunch it'll bomb out on me again with the identical error. 

A 'work around' I have in place was to completely reinstall the application and fully patch the whole thing.  After getting everything up to the latest levels I made a copy of the whole World of Warcraft directory (copied from ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft) to another place on my hard disc.  Then when I get this error, I pull out my fresh copy of common.mpq and copy it back over the corrupted one in my wine directory. This also works for patch-2.mpq which has corrupted on my a couple times.

I'm running Feisty Fawn (7.04) on an HP Pavillion 6428CA.  Dual core AMD 64 with Nvidia GO 6150.  

Linux mako 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Aug 30 23:16:15 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Wine 0.9.43 AMD version from repository.

If anybody has any thoughts or the same problem, I'd love to hear!

know1

----------


## acconrad

> hi
> 
> @acconrad:
> 
> perhaps this will work:
> if your WoW won't download the patch itself, try downloading it from
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_mirrors
> and then install it.
> 
> ...


yeah i've been doing that...the only problem is that the newest patch is a torrent file so it still has to use the native downloader in order to install so there's really no workaround it seems...

----------


## Thefender

> WoW Woes...
> 
> Thanks to this excellent HOW-TO, I've gotten WoW up and running under Wine with good FPS and nice graphics.  
> 
> Sadly, I've been plagued with a really frustrating error.  After some random period of time, from 10 minutes to days of play, Warcraft bombs out with the following error:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This application has encountered a critical error:
> 
> ...


Try to repair your wow client using the repair.exe in the wow dir

----------


## ExSuSEusr

One thing I noticed is that you must have the Microsoft proprietary fonts installed or youll have problems with the install GUI size and etc

I brought this up in an independent post, but I think its important enough to address because I am sure I am not the only one having problems.

When trying to run WOW I keep getting hung up on Downloading Updated Tools.  Initially I was getting hung up on Downloading New Patch  but I went ahead and installed all the necessary patches manually.  

Anyone else had this problem?  How did you fix it?  Or, does anyone else have an idea of what could be causing this?

I am running cable modem with no router.  

Its very frustrating to have put the work in to get everything in order, then to install the game only to find you cant play because of something that I am sure is a very simple fix.

----------


## igster

@ mister mick and Sciroccogti:

The patch to fix the "exit freeze" won't be in until at least the next release.  Like I wrote in my last post, I was just killing the process when I was done playing.  I got tired of doing that so I downgraded to 0.9.43 which fixed the issue.

To downgrade just download the deb file (wine_0.9.43~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb) from the WineHQ .deb packages archive (link below) and install it.

http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html

Good luck!

----------


## Stolen

> I tried running WoW this morning...I'm on a Dell Latitude D800 w/ a nVidia GoFX5650 card, used to work fine...but now that 2.1.3 is no longer the newest version, my game hangs when it tries to log me in.  It gets to "downloading..." and then hangs.  then it hangs once it reaches that last err line (during the Downloading... popup)
> 
> any ideas?


I had that problem.  Worked around it by moving my Config.wtf file out of wow's WTF directory, running wow, logging in, then putting it back.  However I then ran into a bug where wow wouldn't exit properly (hangs on exit).  Downgraded to 0.9.43 and all is back to normal.  There appears to be a bug in 0.9.44:
http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9479

There are patches attached to the bug to fix it, if you wish to go that route.  I'll just stay with 0.9.43 until a version comes out with the fixes.

----------


## Stolen

> yeah i've been doing that...the only problem is that the newest patch is a torrent file so it still has to use the native downloader in order to install so there's really no workaround it seems...


Wow has not yet upgraded to 2.2.0.

----------


## know1.2

> Try to repair your wow client using the repair.exe in the wow dir


Thanks, Thefender.  I've used the "repair.exe" utility a few times before using my current method.  It would work about 50% of the time.  The other half it would detect a problem, but not download because it's too large to download.

I really would like to fix this problem... Could wine be corrupting my "mpq" files?

EDIT - I'm gonna start a new thread on this problem...

know1

----------


## m3metix

I'm having a problem that seems very strange based on all the info in the HOWTOs and FAQs I've read. I'm using the Feisty Fawn package of 0.9.44 and WoW installed fine (though I did have to manually apply all the patches). When I run it in OpenGL mode I get like 2 FPS at the login screen, and if I actually do log in the textures are all messed up on my character (though everything on the login screen looks fine). If I run it in D3D mode then the frame rate is greatly improved (login screen is smooth and in game I get 10-30 FPS depending on the environment) and all the textures look fine except for the terrain (the textures are stretched all weird with gaps between them). 
I'm running it on my laptop, which has a 1.5ghz Pentium M, 1G of RAM and an Intel GMA 855 for 3d acceleration. Given these specs I don't expect to be able to run WoW smoothly, but I didn't expect to have such big issues with OpenGL mode. I think this is probably just an issue with the Intel driver, but I was wondering if anyone else had experience with Intel accelerators or fixing similar issues.

Thanks.

----------


## OisinT

I'm trying to install wow via Alternative 2:
[WWW] http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downl...downloader.exe (US Version)

but when I try to run the .exe to install wow it wont work.


EDIT: I seem to have gotten the installer to work by installing an additional bit to wine.

----------


## Poptart

Hi,

I posted a few days ago about a patch not properly downloading. Well, I don't actually think that that's the problem. Since 2.2 hasn't been released yet, it pretty much can't be the problem. *laughs* So, here's what's happening:

I log into WoW (I use wow.exe, not the launcher) and when I type my password in and try to log on, it goes for the "handshaking" and then hits "downloading" and then freezes. I can't get it to stop. I've tried fiddling with the launcher settings about not background downloading, or not throttling downloads, but so far nothing's worked.

Frankly, I'm new to WoW (by a few months), so I'm not even sure precisely what the game is DOING at this point. I'd really rather not have to wait until the patch goes live (I can only assume loading the patch manually from a mirror would fix the problem).

Any thoughts?

This is the what the terminal spits out when I log on and then attempt to log in (yes, my opengl works - I've been playing the game successfully for a few months now and Cedega's system tests still pass when I try them):

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecfc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f1e4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5b0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f584,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374026c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7c60a494) stub!
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cd90000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cd90000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33b020) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33ab34) using GetSystemInfo()
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to initialize gl caps for default adapter
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl
Killed


I have also tried logging in under NT 4.0, although that does not seem to work.

----------


## Stolen

I mentioned this earlier in the thread.  I too had this problem, worked around it, ran into another problem and found the problem had to do with a known bug in wine 0.9.44.  downgrading to 0.9.43 works.

----------


## Poptart

Oi! Really? I must not have read as carefully as I thought. Thanks for what would apparently be pointing out the obvious. ;D Downgrading it is.

----------


## Poptart

Alright, I just downgraded and the problem persists. ]:

----------


## z0phi3l

I have an issue, first off I've had WOW installed on this same PC and running fin in Ubuntu, but had to reformat and start over. Now to my issue:


I seem to be having sound issues that crash my system completely and forcing a hard reboot, it onlu happens in WOW and when it happens the sounds starts stuttering.


I have an Audigy2 ZF (pretty sure on the ZF bit)

Also have an nVidia 7800 if it helps

----------


## mister mick

> @ mister mick and Sciroccogti:
> 
> The patch to fix the "exit freeze" won't be in until at least the next release.  Like I wrote in my last post, I was just killing the process when I was done playing.  I got tired of doing that so I downgraded to 0.9.43 which fixed the issue.
> 
> To downgrade just download the deb file (wine_0.9.43~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb) from the WineHQ .deb packages archive (link below) and install it.
> 
> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
> 
> Good luck!


I just took your advice and run it from a terminal now so I can ctrl-c it easily.  It's no big deal now that I'm used to it.

----------


## Stolen

> Alright, I just downgraded and the problem persists. ]:


That's not good.
The work around I applied to get past the download screen when logging in, was to rename the Config.wtf file in <wow directory>/WTF/ to Config.wtf.bak.

I then was able to log in (of course all my settings were gone.)

I then exited (since I was running 0.9.44, I had to kill it since it froze on exit).

copied Config.wtf.bak to Config.wtf, and all was happy.

That was when I noticed the freezing on exit still persisted, and found the bug in 0.9.44 and downgrading made that happy.

----------


## FNDII

Original post

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550499



The card I am having the trouble with is a ATI Radeon 9200 SE.  The card I have in the other computer that works fine (after some fixes) is a ATI Radeon X800.

We had World of Warcraft running on the 9200 system with Windows XP, so I would assume that the system specs are capable.  The game will load but is unplayable even at the log on screen.

I relay think that I need the restricted drivers, yet as I mentioned before it tells me that I dont need them.

I just need to get WoW running on this system

----------


## Poptart

> The work around I applied to get past the download screen when logging in, was to rename the Config.wtf file in <wow directory>/WTF/ to Config.wtf.bak.


This worked like a charm! Thanks so much! At last, I may return to leveling my Hunter... *cackles*

----------


## matthew123

hey i managed to install Wow now but the update area  problem i can download them but when it comes to install it it just does nothing can some one help me please if you need a screen shot or are having problems with the update patches let me know please.

----------


## OisinT

anyone know the best way to install cosmos ui?  using wine?

----------


## hikaricore

> anyone know the best way to install cosmos ui?  using wine?


...offtopic completely.

But I was under the impression CosmosUI was defunct and no longer being maintained?

----------


## spaceghoti

> ...offtopic completely.
> 
> But I was under the impression CosmosUI was defunct and no longer being maintained?


Maybe not, but I still use it, particularly for the map coordinate function.

It's no different under wine than it is under Windows.  You just download the package and extract its contents under the Interface/AddOns folder.

----------


## Emeric Wood

I have a problem with WoW after I've got through the installer. I installed the game fine from the cd's, got the update almost installed, then it goes and stops at this screen. 

It seems to be crashing the downloader after it's finished, not closing it completely, meaning the next bit isn't starting. It flashes up with a message at the bottom saying it's waiting for something to close (on the top box). Can anyone help?

----------


## derekr44

> Maybe not, but I still use it, particularly for the map coordinate function.


Cartographer works like a charm  :Smile: 




> It seems to be crashing the downloader after it's finished, not closing it completely...


(Corporate firewall is blocking your attached image, so apologies)

Are you using the Blizzard downloader for the patch?  If so, I would highly suggest downloading the patch elsewhere (like Fileplanet) and just run the exe through Wine.

----------


## hikaricore

Since there are honestly hundres of mods just for map cords.
If you have further issues, I suggest looking them up.  ^_^

http://ui.worldofwar.net
http://www.curse-gaming.com
http://www.wowinterface.com
http://files.wowace.com

----------


## Emeric Wood

> Are you using the Blizzard downloader for the patch? If so, I would highly suggest downloading the patch elsewhere (like Fileplanet) and just run the exe through Wine.


After you said that, I thought I'd check whether it had downloaded the update file correctly, and if I could run that file fine. I found it in the WoW folder and ran it manually and it seems to be working fine (fingers crossed). Thanks for the help  :Smile:

----------


## Canic

Sry if this has already been asked, but 74 pages is a lot to sift through. I have WoW up and running and everything in game is running smoothly, however when I try to exit the game it locks up... it also locks up when I alt+tab out of the game. Any thoughts?

----------


## hikaricore

The lockup is present in 0.9.44 but not in 0.9.43.  I suggest downgrading.

----------


## devin0

I followed all the steps for installing wine and world of warcraft. when i click the world of warcraft icon on my desktop the it starts working as it should, but after the movie that plays when you start wow finishes i am brought back to the desktop... can anyone tell me how to fix this problem??

----------


## keeper-of-the-real

I followed the directions.  I get the following when I run winecfg...



r-desktop:~$ winecfg
Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer supports MIDI in. Not yet supported.
Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
err:winecfg:load_drives GetVolumeInformation() for 'A:\' failed, setting serial to 0


_When I try to autodetect in the drives tab I get the following in the terminal:_

err:winecfg:load_drives GetVolumeInformation() for 'A:\' failed, setting serial to 0
err:winecfg:load_drives GetVolumeInformation() for 'A:\' failed, setting serial to 0
err:winecfg:load_drives GetVolumeInformation() for 'A:\' failed, setting serial to 0

I've uninstalled and reinstalled wine, I get the same thing.

Anyone have any ideas?  (Besides booting into Vista to play WOW!)

??

----------


## Sammi

@keeper-of-the-real
Ok ,so you get those errors in the terminal when you run winecfg. But are you getting any error message when you run WoW?

----------


## NSDragon

I've been having problems with logging out, so I looked around and tried the two workarounds without luck:

* /reloadui, then /logout, and
* Downgrade to 0.9.43

However, both under 0.9.43 and 0.9.45, /reloadui makes WoW hang. And under 0.9.43 it still hangs upon logout or exit.

Running from a terminal, I've noticed this error consistently appearing


```
err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x67cf34c "?" wait timed out in thread 0012, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec)
```

and repeats over and over until I kill WoW.

I don't really mind the hangup itself, but it happens while WoW would normally save any changes I make to my addons' configuration.

*EDIT*: I tried a few more times (still with 0.9.43), and I noticed something else. I've been running WoW from my NTFS partition since I don't have enough free space to transfer it over yet, and during logout/reloadui it seems that the mount.ntfs-3g process suddenly takes up around 70% of my CPU time, and stays consistently above 55% until I kill WoW. The error above did appear again, but at other times -- not sure when. Seems to me the NTFS-3G driver has more to do with it than anything else.

Another thing, but really minor: My keyboard's layout is set to Latin American, and so the key to the left of backspace maps to ¿ ¡ However, it doesn't seem to work for keybindings under WoW. I had set up a couple of bindings for ¿ and ¡ while running under WinXP and they had worked fine, but don't work at all under Wine; when pressed, nothing happens. They do work fine in chat, on the other hand.

Any ideas on why does this happen? I'm on Feisty if that's of any relevance.

*EDIT #2*: Yep, it was the NTFS-3g driver's fault. I transferred the entire WoW directory over to the ext3 partition and I was able to preserve my changes upon logout (and actually log out clean too, under 0.9.43). The game loads up a lot faster, too.

The keyboard problem still persists, though, but I can work around that.

----------


## vondomitz

_I log into WoW (I use wow.exe, not the launcher) and when I type my password in and try to log on, it goes for the "handshaking" and then hits "downloading" and then freezes. I can't get it to stop. I've tried fiddling with the launcher settings about not background downloading, or not throttling downloads, but so far nothing's worked._

Have you tried removing the OpenGL line from your Config.wtf file, starting WOW, then quitting and replacing the OPenGL line?  I had the same problem, and I believe that was the fix...

----------


## Merritt.kr

Looked ALL over, for more than a month. Done every conceivable workaround and fix I can find.



```
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET accountName ""
SET movie "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Alexstrasza"
SET gameTip "78"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
```

WoW launchers to the login screen, but the screen is black except for the login boxes and the swirly portal effect in the middle of the screen. Can log in, though there's nothing to see while doing so. Once logged in, the game renders no NPC's, no players, no mobs, no items - just the background terrain.

Been playing WoW under Cedega, with no OpenGL support. Would really like to get WoW working with OpenGL in Wine! ANY help is greatly appreciated.



```
kristen@Merritt:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine wow.exe -opengl
convertConfigAttrib: no WSI_CONFIG_ATTRIB_AUX_BUFFERS
convertConfigAttrib: no WSI_CONFIG_ATTRIB_AUX_BUFFERS
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34edac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ecd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f1bc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f2d0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f5b0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f520,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f008,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37402524) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x71fc0494) stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34de84,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34d1b4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34d210,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34de84,0x00000000), stub!
Killed
```

----------


## devin0

ok, i did everything in the tutorial exactly as it said to, but when i type  wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"to run wow i get this error message:

devin@lyoko:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7d570000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7d570000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eeec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ee20,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f434,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6f8,0x00000000), stub!


fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6f8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f168,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f830,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMe  m (0x12d4c0) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x12bd80) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x12d4c0) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f168,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:ntdll:NtCreateIoCompletion (0x33fc44, 1f0003, (nil), 0)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:d3d:state_psizemin WINED3DRS_POINTSIZE_MIN not supported on this opengl, value is 0.000000
fixme:d3d:state_psizemax WINED3DRS_POINTSIZE_MAX not supported on this opengl, value is 1.000000
devin@lyoko:~$

why can't i play wow and how can i fix this problem?

----------


## hikaricore

devin: I'm not entierly sure why it won't start for you, but to be honest that is *NOT* an error message.

You may want to mention here what type of video hardware you have in your system and the steps (if any) you took to install the proper drivers for that hardware.

----------


## Battie

Thank you for the wonderful guide!  

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I have a problem/fix that wasn't in the official guide or the WoWWiki guide:

When I started WoW, I could hear the music but nothing appeared on the screen.  I could move the mouse, but the desktop was unresponsive and I could not kill X.  I had to hit the reset button on my computer.

It turns out that the NVidia driver in Ubuntu detected a lower refresh rate for my panel than did the Windows driver.  Since I copied my installation from Windows, the higher refresh rate was in my config.WTF file ("SET gxRefresh").  Changing it to match the refresh rate solved the problem.

Also chiming into report that I also have the problem with WoW not exiting properly with the newest version of Wine.  I force quit it and it disappears from the screen, but the top command reveals that it is still running.  Killall turns it into a zombie process.

I will downgrade like everyone else, but I thought more reports might be helpful.

Edit:  Forgive me, but I can't seem to figure out *how* to downgrade.  There seems to be only one version available in the repository.

----------


## Electricboots

Wine 0.9.45
Nvidia drivers 100.14.19

Problem persists...  :Sad: 





> I just upgraded to a Nvidia 8800GTS video card and I'm having a strange graphical problem in WoW.  Before I had a 6800 GT and I didn't have that problem.
> 
> I took two screenshots:
> 
> Screenshot with the Terrain Distance setting set to High
> 
> Screenshot with the Terrain Distance setting set to Low
> 
> What it seems to be doing is that with distance, the objects (trees, bridges, rocks, etc) are fading in color as they are further away from me, but the terrain itself doesn't fade like it used to.
> ...

----------


## hikaricore

> Also chiming into report that I also have the problem with WoW not exiting properly with the newest version of Wine.  I force quit it and it disappears from the screen, but the top command reveals that it is still running.  Killall turns it into a zombie process.
> 
> I will downgrade like everyone else, but I thought more reports might be helpful.
> 
> Edit:  Forgive me, but I can't seem to figure out *how* to downgrade.  There seems to be only one version available in the repository.


Ubuntu/Ubuntu Forums has absolutely nothing to do with the WINE project.
Reporting bugs in this thread will have no effect, they should be reported here: http://bugs.winehq.org

As for downgrading, you will have to physically download and install the correct package from here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html

0.9.43 is the best built at the moment I belive.  ^_^

 :Guitar:

----------


## Battie

> Ubuntu/Ubuntu Forums has absolutely nothing to do with the WINE project.
> Reporting bugs in this thread will have no effect, they should be reported here: http://bugs.winehq.org
> 
> As for downgrading, you will have to physically download and install the correct package from here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
> 
> 0.9.43 is the best built at the moment I belive.  ^_^


Thanks for the link.

I know we can't fix Wine here, but since this is a thread about WoW and Wine and we can figure out how to solve a lot of other issues, I thought maybe listing more symptoms would help...

----------


## juggalojesus87

im trying to play wow and i have a ATI video card but it wont let me edit the xorg.confg.... says im not the owner and wont let me change to read and write in the file propertys :Sad:  :Confused:

----------


## saltedfish

just installed patch 2.2.0, and now my sound doesnt work. Anyone else have this problem?

----------


## Knightsky

Yes, I'm having the same issue. If it helps any, my sound is motherboard based: the eVGA 680i.

I use the following options in my config.wtf

SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "232"

Running the latest version of Wine.

----------


## saltedfish

my buffer was at 150.. only difference, thanks though for the prompt reply

----------


## Knightsky

just tried it at 150, yeah, no luck.

However, I noticed something important in our Sound window:

there's a rollout for Sound Output in the upper right corner, and for me it's all grayed out.

----------


## Battie

How is your fps after the patch?  Everything is fine for me until I get to the loading screen, which takes forever, and then I get maybe 5 fps.  I'm trying to narrow down the problem, but I have nothing so far.

Edit: Dang.  It's the sound.  I disabled the sound output completely and everything is fine (but the sound, of course). I will keep playing and see if something helps.

----------


## Drezliok

> just installed patch 2.2.0, and now my sound doesnt work. Anyone else have this problem?


I switched my Wine to use ALSA instead of OSS. This fixed the trouble.



```
winecfg
```

Goto audio section and turn off OSS and turn on ALSA

----------


## saltedfish

alsa is on, but still no sound

edit: well, i get these errors:




> saltedfish@Cerberus:~$ winecfg
> /home/saltedfish/.wine/system.reg is not a valid registry file
> /home/saltedfish/.wine/userdef.reg is not a valid registry file
> /home/saltedfish/.wine/user.reg is not a valid registry file
> fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture
> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found


after i do all the select alsa and apply and stuff. I also get:




> There is no audio driver currently specified in the registry.
> 
> A recommended driver has been selected for you.
> You can use this driver or select another driver if avaliable.
> 
> You must click apply for the selection to take effect

----------


## Pikestaff

Oddly enough, I had  to switch from ALSA to OSS to get it to work for me.  So I would recommend trying that if you already use ALSA.

----------


## Knightsky

ok, it's definitely the thing I noticed. If you open up your config.wtf, you'll notice a new entry at the very bottom:

SET Sound_OutputDriverName ""

I think all we need is the correct driver name for this and everything should be fine.

----------


## Knightsky

Ah, ALSA worked...though now all my sound is jumpy. This is using a Sound Blaster Extigy in ALSA mode... I'll try it out using the Realtek HD Azalia.

And Realtek HD didn't help...still jumpy.

----------


## sisslack

Anyone else get this:


```
...
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
"Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
...
```

So I tried that on OSS mode and it worked for me.
However, when tried that in ALSA mode, I couldn't get past the loading screen to the realm.  Although my machine was trying real hard...

Hope this helps.

----------


## saltedfish

> So I tried that on OSS mode and it worked for me.


my problem is that OSS wont stay selected. I select it, hit apply, then close. I reopen it to check, and its back on ALSA

----------


## sisslack

> my problem is that OSS wont stay selected. I select it, hit apply, then close. I reopen it to check, and its back on ALSA


Not sure about that, but in case it helps, I should also mention: I'm running WINE 9.43 and I have libjack installed.

-Good Luck

----------


## keeper-of-the-real

> Anyone else get this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
> "Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
> ...
> ...


The first time I went in ok, but had stuttering sound.  I edited the wtf :

SET SoundBufferSize "250" 

to

SET SoundBufferSize "150"

I now can not get past authentication screen!!! :Mad: 

I've tried OSS and ALSA.. no diference, I guess I'm without wow until we fix it.

*****UPDATE*****
I deleted the extra config files marked with ~ and ~~ and then restarted with my BufferSize set to 250, I got sound and then logged right in.  Back to normal so far...

----------


## DrPants

I think there's something going on with the authentication servers, now the WoW forums are down also  :Frown:

----------


## Battie

I can't get OSS to work period.  It used to work, but now the SESound log reports reports errors about not finding a driver.  I did notice that OSS says something about RealTek even though I have an NVidia board.  I dislike OSS anyway.

If I understand correctly, the huge problem here is that WoW went from hardware accelerated sound to software.  So I tried going from Full acceleration to Emulation, which only made things worse.

Should I *decrease* my sound buffer, or increase it?  It's at 150 right now.  I'm only asking first because if I screw up something getting in and out of WoW is a pain, and I also hate doing something if I don't understand why I'm doing it.

----------


## saltedfish

updating wine got my sound working again. thanks to everyone who helped!

----------


## mister mick

> ok, it's definitely the thing I noticed. If you open up your config.wtf, you'll notice a new entry at the very bottom:
> 
> SET Sound_OutputDriverName ""
> 
> I think all we need is the correct driver name for this and everything should be fine.


This is because of the new voice chat option, if you look under Sound in the main menu in WoW, there's a new dialog box with an option to select "Game Sound Output" .  On my girlfriend's windows pc, it says "NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio", obviously her on-board sound card.  She has 3 related lines in her config.wtf:



```
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio"
```

----------


## Battie

Hahaha!  Going back up to 0.9.45 worked for me too!  I feel so silly!

I would much rather have the improper exit problem than the craptastic sound problem.

Oddly, the only visible difference between 43 and 45 is that the default sample rate is a little lower and the bits per sample went from 8 to 16.  I'm really just curious now: can anyone explain why this might have made the difference?

----------


## mister mick

Getting this error now:



```
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
"Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
```

When I set Hardware Acceleration to Emulation, I get loud static from the speakers, and constant errors like this from wine:



```
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=15052 < primary_done=17640)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=15052 < primary_done=15876)
fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=4700 < primary_done=12348)
```

Identical results with both OSS and ALSA.  I'm running wine 0.9.45.

Edit: Increasing my buffer to 250 and 350 didn't fix the problem.  I used to run fine at 150.

----------


## hikaricore

Amidst the multitude of sound problems, I did get to giggle a little seeing this in-game.





> PulseAudio Virtual OSS


Like most I ended up switching over to OSS despite the craptasticness of the sound now.  >.<

----------


## sk8dork

this post on the wow forums did it for me.

in winecfg change your sound acceleration to emulation.

i should add that i switched back to oss from alsa (i originally switched to alsa to see if it would fix it, and it kinda did, i got sound but it was severely echoed and stuttered) and set it to emulation FTW.

----------


## mister mick

Ok, now I'm really confused because I have music at the login screen, even though the line SET EnableMusic "0" is in my config.wtf

Edit: Ok, Blizzard changed the keys in the config.wtf.  Before the new patch, disabling music was SET EnableMusic "0", but now it's SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"

----------


## hobbsc

I don't think it's honoring my Config.wtf at all.

----------


## hobbsc

An addendum to that, this patch jacked up both my sound and my resolution.  I normally run at 1440x900, but it looks like 1024x768.  I can change to most any resolution but the widescreen ones.

I've tried every fix mentioned above to fix the stuttering sound issue to no avail.

Maybe the next wine release will fix it along with the exit bug...  lets hope.

----------


## keeper-of-the-real

I was using OSS before the patch, switched to ALSA and still had sound problems.  

After toying with the buffer size I got it to work with 250 but ONLY after I deleted the extra Config.wtf~ and Config.wtf~~ in Program Files/World of Warcraft/WTF, leaving only  Config.wtf in there with the 250 buffer size.  Why that mattered I have not a clue.  Maybe coincidence?

I can't figure what fixed it.  At first the sound was terrible after multiple login attempts.  

I'm using a Sound Blaster Live!  with OSS in wine build 0.9.43.  Not upgrading wine until I must.

I just played for 3 hours with no sound problems and no performance difference pre-patch installed.

----------


## hobbsc

Perhaps my problem is that I upgraded wine.  I'll try going back to 93 (if I can figure out how).

----------


## mister mick

After much toying, and comparing the old Config.wtf to a new one generated by the game, I'm fairly certain that the changes in the patch prevents the line 'SET SoundBufferSize "150"' from working.  I've changed it from 50 to 500 and the sound didn't change at all.  I think we are out of luck until we can find out if there is a new key that is the equivalent.

----------


## hobbsc

I agree.  I've been comparing the two for a while now and I think it' boils down to that one key.

Has anyone fixed the resolution issues?

----------


## zorian.tysha

*. *

----------


## Battie

Just had a thought:

Were those of you who found that switching from ALSA to OSS worked using 0.9.43?

I just remembered that whenever I looked at my ALSA settings in 43, wine would give a fixme note saying that DSCapture (or something like that-- I'm not at home to check) was not implemented.  In 45, this warning disappears.  Since I did not have to go from Full acceleration to Emulation to solve the problem, I'm wondering if this DSCapture thing coupled with the new chat system had something to do with it.

---

Also, I'm trying to understand this sound thing a little better, since I'm learning things I didn't know I didn't know.  If I am only using the sound built into my motherboard, isn't the CPU doing all the work anyway?  So does this new software-driven system replacing the hardware system matter to me at all, in theory?  Does integrated sound take advantage of hardware acceleration, or are those settings in Wine useless, which is why changing them made no difference?

AND.  Why did bad sound affect my framerate so badly?  I am not using integrated video.  Shouldn't the GPU be unaffected by what's going on in the CPU?

I hope these aren't dumb questions, but I really want to get a better understanding of this.

Thanks!

----------


## Pikestaff

> Just had a thought:
> 
> Were those of you who found that switching from ALSA to OSS worked using 0.9.43?


Nope, I've been using the latest Wine version (0.9.45)

----------


## DonPeppe

Ok, I tried a few of the suggestions here to get my WOW to stop stuttering on sound effects.

This is what worked for me (in wine 0.9.43):

1- Delete the config.wtf~ file from your WTF folder
2- Edit your config.wtf file and increase the sound buffer size to 250.
3- Run winecfg and change your sound system to OSS, acceleration emulated and tick the "emulate driver" box. I also changed the sound defaults to 48000 and 16 bits but it didn't make much of a difference, so I don't know if this is required.

Loaded the game after those changes and the stuttering was gone.

Hope this helps some of you.

----------


## mister mick

I keep seeing responses saying to delete the Config.wtf~.  This file is auto-generated by gedit when you make changes to Config.wtf.  If you delete the file then make changes, another one is placed in the directory, so deleting it didn't really do anything.  If this is the order everyone is doing this in, then deleting that file doesn't help anything.

----------


## keeper-of-the-real

> Ok, I tried a few of the suggestions here to get my WOW to stop stuttering on sound effects.
> 
> This is what worked for me (in wine 0.9.43):
> 
> 1- Delete the config.wtf~ file from your WTF folder
> 2- Edit your config.wtf file and increase the sound buffer size to 250.
> 3- Run winecfg and change your sound system to OSS


In summary, I did the above with the same version of wine and everything is fine. 
The sound studder is gone.  And I tested it for another 2 hours today. 

And just fyi I'm using a Sound Blaster Live! and Nvidia 7600GS AGP.

I also don't believe that the Config.wtf~ of Config.wtf~~ and so forth have anything to do with this, as mister mick points out.  (But it is something I did at the same time I did the above.)

----------


## mister mick

I downgraded to 0.9.43 and the sound is as before unless the CPU usage peaks.  Running with no music seems to help relieve some stress on the CPU.

----------


## hobbsc

> In summary, I did the above with the same version of wine and everything is fine. 
> The sound studder is gone.  And I tested it for another 2 hours today. 
> 
> And just fyi I'm using a Sound Blaster Live! and Nvidia 7600GS AGP.
> 
> I also don't believe that the Config.wtf~ of Config.wtf~~ and so forth have anything to do with this, as mister mick points out.  (But it is something I did at the same time I did the above.)


When I change my sound to OSS, I don't get any sound at all.

----------


## hobbsc

> I downgraded to 0.9.43 and the sound is as before unless the CPU usage peaks.  Running with no music seems to help relieve some stress on the CPU.


Really dumb question here:  How'd you downgrade?

----------


## hobbsc

I also still don't think that WoW is honoring any Config.wtf as my resolution is still off.   When I change settings in the Config.wtf, they aren't reflected in game at all.

----------


## hobbsc

I finally got sound through OSS by changing my mixer to OSS.  I'm using wine 0.9.45.

To solve my UI problem, I just re-scaled it, but it's still not running at 1440x900.  That could be a video card problem, though.

Thanks for all the help.

----------


## mister mick

> Really dumb question here:  How'd you downgrade?


No question is a dumb question.  I'm not sure if this is the right way to do it, but I typed "sudo apt-get remove wine", then downloaded the 0.9.43 release from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html and installed directly from that package.

----------


## sedition

Even easier: in Synaptic just highlight wine. Go up to "Package" and select "Force Version". Select the version you want from the pull down.

----------


## Battie

There is no version but the latest available in the repositories, though.

I did the remove/install from the site option.  The gdebi package manager kicks in automatically, so there isn't much extra work in downloading it.

I finally got OSS working under 0.9.43 by, of all things, rebooting.  I hate rebooting Linux because it feels like I just saw the BSOD in Windows, but oh well.

On the upside of this patch craziness,  I held a steady framerate of 40-50 while in Orgrimmar.  Never did that well in cities before that patch.

----------


## asbani

Hello, I've been figuring out how to get wine to run WoW and I succeeded at last. sound is working perfectly and everything is fine. Except one thing and I guess it was mentioned, but no fix for it yet.

Whenever I try to logout it work, but if I exit game (It freesez) and i have to force kill it using 'wineserver -k' or kill the process, therfore my changes won't be saved, and I'll lost my configuration everytime I change them, Any fix for this? I'd like to logout & exit game perfectly too  :Smile:  Thanks.

-asbani!

----------


## hikaricore

> Hello, I've been figuring out how to get wine to run WoW and I succeeded at last. sound is working perfectly and everything is fine. Except one thing and I guess it was mentioned, but no fix for it yet.
> 
> Whenever I try to logout it work, but if I exit game (It freesez) and i have to force kill it using 'wineserver -k' or kill the process, therfore my changes won't be saved, and I'll lost my configuration everytime I change them, Any fix for this? I'd like to logout & exit game perfectly too  Thanks.
> 
> -asbani!


This has been covered many times in many threads: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=16

But I'll put it to you simply.  *Downgrade.*

Download 0.9.43 here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/arch....04-1_i386.deb
Install the package, and DO NOT upgrade WINE through your update manager until the issue has been resolved.  ^_^

----------


## asbani

thanks for the responde, altho isn't http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/arch....04-1_i386.deb

for Debian? I'm using PClinuxOS. will that work for me aswell?

----------


## Faud

I dont see anything in my config.wtf that says "Sound buffer" is there another name for it ?

----------


## hikaricore

> thanks for the responde, altho isn't http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/arch....04-1_i386.deb
> 
> for Debian? I'm using PClinuxOS. will that work for me aswell?



I just assumed you were using Debian/Ubuntu.  Sorry bout that.
Check here for other distros: http://winehq.org/site/download

If all else fails you can just compile it from the source, but I can't imagine whatever package manager PClinux uses doesn't have a downgrade option.  >.<




> I dont see anything in my config.wtf that says "Sound buffer" is there another name for it ?



SET SoundBufferSize "196"

^ adjust the number as needed, this is just what works well for me

----------


## Faud

> I just assumed you were using Debian/Ubuntu.  Sorry bout that.
> Check here for other distros: http://winehq.org/site/download
> 
> If all else fails you can just compile it from the source, but I can't imagine whatever package manager PClinux uses doesn't have a downgrade option.  >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SET SoundBufferSize "196"
> ...


lol I dont have that line in my config.wtf
Guess I'll add it
Thank you

----------


## Drake2k

I followed these steps to the letter and everything worked fine.  However, it was on a small hard drive and I was only doing to get my feet wet and see if I wanted to take the plunge and move away from winderz completely.   So I re-installed on my main hard drive from scratch.


Everything was very smooth as far as the install goes.

Installed Ubuntu
Updated Repositories
Installed EasyUbuntu to load my nVidia drivers 
       (I did this last time and it work beautifully)

Installed wine using Synaptic.

Configured winecfg per the instructions on here and wowwiki

Installed Firestarter the same way and made my exceptions for it.
    (Didn't have to make exceptions in the router as they were already there)

Installed WOW.
  Here's where things were a bit different.  The first time through I literally had to copy everything from CD1 into a temp directory then copy all the mpq files into that directory because the installer wouldn't release the CD.  This time it seemed as though things were perfect where The installer loaded the gecko thing (didn't last time) and I was able to give it the CD's as it asked for them.

Installed BC
  Ditto

I took the files I had from my previous install (addons and config.wtf etc) and copied them over.

I launched the game via the launcher and it was gorgeous.  The movie cranked up with perfect sound, the EULA fired up and I accepted it.  The music was blaring and the log in screen looked PERFECT.   I logged in and saw all my characters and could twirl them around, and select different ones...Flawless.....until....

I go to enter the game.

Talk about massive studdering with the sound. (Using Alsa)  It took anywhere from 3 to 7 minutes to load up.  My FPS were 1.2.  It was HORRID!

Ok, so I exit the game  (which by the way doesn't lock up on me anymore when I exit)  and change the winecfg to use OSS.
OSS seem to let me play the game really nicely with the high FPS I need....but NO SOUND!?   ugh....


help...


[edit]
Could it be my wine version, it's 0.9.41, I thought it was the latest and greatest but it appears as though there is another version out there.

----------


## juggalojesus87

ok i got the game working except its really slow like the frame rate is slow or something. its fine in town but when i go out with a lot more going on its slower. i tried to go into the video settings but if i make any changes in there it hard locks. im running in d3d because running in opengl is even slower to the point it takes half hour to go into char selection. can i edit the video settings without going into the game and setting it :Confused:

----------


## asbani

a question, a bit out of topic Maybe:

I'm on KDE Desktop and I use 3d desktop effects, specificly I use Compiz. 

Is that fine with WoW & Wine? If its fine, then why am I having WoW opened perfectly, but with nothing being show into my Panel "No WoW TaB" in desktop, plus the WoW will become unmoveable, I can't move it because there will be no 'Window title'

----------


## Enverex

Don't use Compiz/Beryl/XGL or any other sort of compositing with Wine. It's not supported and generally breaks things.

----------


## asbani

fair enough, thanks for reply, Well right now i'm trying to install the patch with newer wine. a Patch that Mircha have posted. I edited /usr/src/rpm/SPECS and edited wine.spec & added the patch files into lines
          %patch109:       patchname.patch
          %patch110:       patchname.patch
          %patch110:       patchname.patch

and so on, and then i moved those patches into /usr/src/rpm/SOURCES

and then i start it with this following commands, but I got that error:

[root@hp77493783194 SPECS]# rpmbuild -bb wine.spec
Executing(%prep): /bin/sh -e /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.84261
+ umask 022
+ cd /usr/src/rpm/BUILD
+ '[' 1 -eq 1 ']'
+ '[' 1 -eq 1 ']'
+ '[' 1 -eq 1 ']'
+ cd /usr/src/rpm/BUILD
+ rm -rf wine-0.9.45
+ /usr/bin/bzip2 -dc /usr/src/rpm/SOURCES/wine-0.9.45.tar.bz2
+ tar -xf -
+ STATUS=0
+ '[' 0 -ne 0 ']'
+ cd wine-0.9.45
+ find . -type d -name CVS
+ xargs rm -rf
+ echo 'Patch #108 (wine-0.9.44-wineprefixcreate-conf.patch):'
Patch #108 (wine-0.9.44-wineprefixcreate-conf.patch):
+ patch -p1 -b --suffix .conf -s
+ echo 'Patch #110 (patch-two.patch):'
Patch #110 (patch-two.patch):
+ patch -p1 -b --suffix conf -s
2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file dlls/wininet/dialogs.c.rej
27 out of 27 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file dlls/wininet/ftp.c.rej
15 out of 15 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file dlls/wininet/http.c.rej
2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file dlls/wininet/internet.c.rej
5 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file dlls/wininet/internet.h.rej
error: Bad exit status from /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.84261 (%prep)


RPM build errors:
    Bad exit status from /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.84261 (%prep)
[root@hp77493783194 SPECS]#                                  


Can someone help me out as i'm stuck since yesterday. I didn't really want to go back to wine 0.9.43, but instead I want to learn how to patch the newer wine. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## randytuggle

I'm lost with WOW under my Acer Aspire 3680-2682 with the Intel 950 chip. I am trying to run WOW for the first time and have copied the entire trial CD to my hard drive as instructed in the tutorials. Everything works fine when setting the wtfconfig file to d3d. If I set the game to use openGL, the mouse pointer runs erratic and slow when I start it. Here's my problem--- I log in and choose ENTER WORLD and then the game will load on the progress bar (or sometimes not) and just freeze or disappear entirely. It works on Vista (which I don't use on this PC). WHat could be wrong with my settings or installation? How can I get it to actually run with this computer?

----------


## Battie

Drake: If switching to OSS gives you no sound, check the SESound log in your WoW log folder.  If you see errors leading to an all sound disabled message, try restarting your computer.  That worked for me.  I'm sure there is a single daemon that could be restarted instead, but I don't know what it is.

Also, 0.9.43 is the best-working version of Wine for WoW so far.  Don't go all the way to 45, though, unless you're willing to deal with the exit problem (however, ALSA will work under 45).

----------


## Pikestaff

> Also, 0.9.43 is the best-working version of Wine for WoW so far.  Don't go all the way to 45, though, unless you're willing to deal with the exit problem (however, ALSA will work under 45).


ALSA quit working for me in 0.9.45 since this latest patch (2.20), using ALSA makes the game freeze when I try to enter the game after selecting a character-- OSS at least gets me into the game although I definitely prefer ALSA.  I'd be interested in seeing if there's a way to get ALSA working again, maybe some setting that I have to change?

----------


## Battie

> ALSA quit working for me in 0.9.45 since this latest patch (2.20), using ALSA makes the game freeze when I try to enter the game after selecting a character-- OSS at least gets me into the game although I definitely prefer ALSA.  I'd be interested in seeing if there's a way to get ALSA working again, maybe some setting that I have to change?


Oh.  Huh.  Maybe I just lucked out, then.  I used the default settings in ALSA in 45, and it worked.  It get the freeze with ALSA in 43, ironically.

----------


## little cazy

My WoW folder is missing wowerror.exe.and it won't update.

----------


## hikaricore

> My WoW folder is missing wowerror.exe.and it won't update.


Don't know if this will help, but it's worth a shot.

----------


## Drake2k

> I followed these steps to the letter and everything worked fine.  However, it was on a small hard drive and I was only doing to get my feet wet and see if I wanted to take the plunge and move away from winderz completely.   So I re-installed on my main hard drive from scratch.
> 
> 
> Everything was very smooth as far as the install goes.
> 
> Installed Ubuntu
> Updated Repositories
> Installed EasyUbuntu to load my nVidia drivers 
>        (I did this last time and it work beautifully)
> ...



*[edit]
I changed the sound to EsounD Driver in Winecfg.  It seems to work though it's not all 3d sounding.  But I can at least play the game.  It studders during the loading screen but I'm getting about 40-70 FPS in the game.  I guess that will do for now.  I was also able to listen to streaming audio with Jukebox while playing the game.*

----------


## Pikestaff

> *[edit]
> I changed the sound to EsounD Driver in Winecfg.  It seems to work though it's not all 3d sounding.  But I can at least play the game.  It studders during the loading screen but I'm getting about 40-70 FPS in the game.  I guess that will do for now.  I was also able to listen to streaming audio with Jukebox while playing the game.*


Awesome, that worked for me too!  Once again I have sound effects in WoW but music in Amarok!  Thank you for the suggestion  :Popcorn:   I'll definitely still be keeping an eye out for being able to use ALSA again though.

----------


## hikaricore

I'm really starting to hate the OSS studders.  They increase with latency.  >.<

I did however finally realize I wasn't using the correct kernel, and am now using my entire dualcore processor.  >.<
Sound works slightly better ATM.

/me is a noob.

----------


## Drake2k

> I'm really starting to hate the OSS studders.  They increase with latency.  >.<
> 
> I did however finally realize I wasn't using the correct kernel, and am now using my entire dualcore processor.  >.<
> Sound works slightly better ATM.
> 
> /me is a noob.



Don't feel bad.  The EsounD Studders too but at least it's playable.  I just wish I knew what I did that was so different the first time.  

Do you think if I upgraded my WINE version that might help...If I do try that, would I be able to roll it back to the previous version?

----------


## hikaricore

> Don't feel bad.  The EsounD Studders too but at least it's playable.  I just wish I knew what I did that was so different the first time.  
> 
> Do you think if I upgraded my WINE version that might help...If I do try that, would I be able to roll it back to the previous version?


If you think this was your fault or something you did wrong, that's not the case.  They *#&@ us.  Blizzard removed hardware accelerated audio from the game and replace it with second rate **** software audio.  So now, your CPU is doing the work instead of the audio hardware.  This may be all well and good to some ***dows Vista users who can't use hardware sound via DX anymore anyway, but it screws the rest of their playerbase.  Check the forums, everyone ***dows and Mac users are ranting about the sound change, people are finally even leaving the game over it.

I'm a sad little rogue.   :Sad:

----------


## asbani

Okay wow & wine are working pretty well now since I've applied the patch posted by Micha, close works perfect and no crashes. Only one thing tho.

seems that WoW doesn't save changes after I quit/exit game. because each time I open the game again, My addons & Configuration & Video & Macro settings, and everything will go back since when I first applied the patch. even the Patch notice "Terms of Use" The window that pops whenever you download new Patch, it'll keep coming every single time, seems that changes doenst get save for me.

anyone have similier problem? and how to solve please, thanks.


EDIT : Ignore me, I fixed the problem and it was stupid.... it wasn't wine. My addons folder & configure folder was set to "Read only" >_< so I make it (Read & Write) and bingo  :Smile:

----------


## randytuggle

Does anyone know how I can get the game to ENTER WORLD with an Intel 950 graphics chip? It freezes when trying to start a game at the enter world area.

----------


## asbani

Last post for me for the day  :Capital Razz: 

I know that my VGA card & Computer can preform better than this, the colors aren't really very well, while in the pc every driver is installed. also when I go into WoW Video options, alot of thing are Grey and not-click-able, and i need to click them.

something like "Smooth mouse & hardware cursor" I can't click them. they grey.

----------


## Drake2k

> If you think this was your fault or something you did wrong, that's not the case.  They *#&@ us.  Blizzard removed hardware accelerated audio from the game and replace it with second rate **** software audio.  So now, your CPU is doing the work instead of the audio hardware.  This may be all well and good to some ***dows Vista users who can't use hardware sound via DX anymore anyway, but it screws the rest of their playerbase.  Check the forums, everyone ***dows and Mac users are ranting about the sound change, people are finally even leaving the game over it.
> 
> I'm a sad little rogue.



Oh my hat!  Well, I feel a lot better now.  I was very proud of myself for having installed everything and it all working so well except that one thing. 

Hopefully they will fix it, but til then I would rather deal with studdering sound and crappy sound effects then go back to winblows.

 :LOL:

----------


## TS28

Has anyone tried to see if WoW has any sort of increase in compatability or any sort of bug fixes in Wine 0.9.46 ?  I was considering upgrading since the new release just came out, but I am hesitant.

----------


## hikaricore

> Has anyone tried to see if WoW has any sort of increase in compatability or any sort of bug fixes in Wine 0.9.46 ?  I was considering upgrading since the new release just came out, but I am hesitant.


Freeze on exit is gone, didn't notice much difference otherwise.

----------


## mastersenser

Woot! Kudos to WineHQ team for fixing the exit bug. Thats really 
helps! :Guitar:

----------


## Drake2k

Ok but what version of wine fixed the exit issue....because If ind that I'm using an other then new version of  wine-0.9.41

Or at least I don't think it's the latest.  I could be wrong.

----------


## mastersenser

@Drake2k

try to update your wine to 0.9.46

that worked for me.

----------


## Drake2k

> @Drake2k
> 
> try to update your wine to 0.9.46
> 
> that worked for me.



if it does not, will I be able to roll back the changes?

----------


## mastersenser

> if it does not, will I be able to roll back the changes?


That I don't know.

I'm still an ubuntu novice.

But I've read on some posts that you can roll back to previous versions. WineHQ have repositories for previous versions so I guess its possible.

----------


## Drake2k

> That I don't know.
> 
> I'm still an ubuntu novice.
> 
> But I've read on some posts that you can roll back to previous versions. WineHQ have repositories for previous versions so I guess its possible.




well I went and upgraded my wine to 0.9.46
The only difference it seemed to make for me was that I'm not able to use OSS.  It's still choppy and the quality isn't very good but it works.  When I type  /lol  it doesn't take 3 seconds to hear the actual laughter after the animation is finished.

So I tinkered with the settings.  Some of the setting I was putting out about 100fps.  However I didn't have sound.  Other settings would give me sound at 1.7 - 6.8fps.  That was unacceptable.  So the absolute best comprimise I could fine was the following.  Keeping in mind I have an ASUS mother board with on board nVidia sound system.  (Now that I think about it, I might put my sound blaster back in and see what happens)

Applications  - Windows  - Windows XP
Audio - OSS - 
             Direct sound - Full
             Sample Rate - defualt 44100  - defualt 16
             Driver Emulation - Checked.


I'm getting about 60fps average (which is what I got with winblows) with half way descent sound.   I can tolerate the lack of sound quality.  It doesn't make me want to go running back to M$ at all.


I hope this helps someone.

----------


## Sammi

Installing an old version of wine is very easy. Just uninstall Wine through Synaptic, as you would do with any other application. 

Then download the desired version of Wine from here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html

And install it by double clicking on it.

Easy.

----------


## dardack

You can always roll back wine.  I personally like to download the src and compile it.  A lot of times i use the bleeding edge cvs version.  It fixed the exit bug like 2 weeks ago i think.  For the person having sound issues, i had them with .40 up to .45, but i use ALSA, is there a reason you're using OSS and not ALSA?  Just curious.  As for me since i'm on ventrilo a lot i usually have the sound turned off anyways, but i have turned it on and it's fine, i did have to upgrade to the bleeding edge ALSA though for my High Def Intel Sound thing.  

I run two wow accounts at same time and get 30FPS on each.  In an instance that's up to 50fps or more.  I find that WoW works great in linux, better than it did in windows for me.  In fact when i got my brand new dell i didn't even boot into vista, turned on poped in ubuntu and reformated drive.  Woot.

----------


## Drake2k

I don't need to roll it back.  It works even better then the old one.  I just didn't want to upgrade if I couldn't rollback.  I'm good though.

----------


## Big_Rog

I compiled the patch for the hang on exit from the new source last week and it removed ALSA from the audio menu.  I installed the new binary from the repos today and it didn't come back.  there was another post that suggested that not having the libasound2-dev pack would cause this, but it was installed when i compiled wine.  Sound stuttering has been all but unplayable even before the patch, but that started around .45.  Any other thoughts on how to restore alsa in winecfg?

----------


## dardack

Upgrade to .46, uninstall .45.  Than i would go get the alsa-driver, alsa-utils, alsa-lib from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page (i personally have to use the development versions because of my sound card).  Compile and install them.  Between .46 and the development versions of alsa, my sound works, my in game mic works now (had to change from digital to analog in the options in amixer) so I think everything is working great.  I even run 2 WoW accounts side by side on this laptop and besides only having voice on one client at a time, sound works perfect, i get great FPS and so far so good, even better than windows were wow would crash on me from time to time.

----------


## Drake2k

Accourding to cat /proc/asound/version  I have the latest version.  I think.
Advanced Linus Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17
2007 UTC).

I'm not sure I want to try using the developers version.  I'm not nearly advanced enough. 

I 'AM' however considering throwing my Audigy sound card back in this computer and replacing my nVidia Sound system with it.  I'm just not sure what to do with it once Linux boots back.

That's a discusion for another thread,  this being about WoW,  I'm content with what I have now but I'll post any progress I make.

----------


## little cazy

no it's not working. now this pa-ups


```
The patch "pc-hdfiles\wowerror.exe" could not be applied.(CRC mismatch: expected 0x643aba71, actual 0x477ebe7.)
```

----------


## Big_Rog

I haven't compiled the .15rc3 alsa drivers yet, but no amount of fiddling and tweaking has gotten the stuttering to go away or even change, and alsa still won't show up on the winecfg audio menu.  I also have the 'glitch every 3-5 seconds' issue, which may be directly related to the stuttering sound, but the only suggested cause is ati drivers and oss.  I have an nVidia graphics card and was using alsa/aoss but still got the same result on wierd occasions.  The in-game voice chat is stuttered and mostly incomprehensible, but vent still works well--though I've never really gotten my mic to work on this box.  It did once for about 2 seconds, and that's the best I was ever able to do before it inexplicably stopped working again.

----------


## sk8dork

> I haven't compiled the .15rc3 alsa drivers yet, but no amount of fiddling and tweaking has gotten the stuttering to go away or even change, and alsa still won't show up on the winecfg audio menu.  I also have the 'glitch every 3-5 seconds' issue, which may be directly related to the stuttering sound, but the only suggested cause is ati drivers and oss.  I have an nVidia graphics card and was using alsa/aoss but still got the same result on wierd occasions.  The in-game voice chat is stuttered and mostly incomprehensible, but vent still works well--though I've never really gotten my mic to work on this box.  It did once for about 2 seconds, and that's the best I was ever able to do before it inexplicably stopped working again.


this may not help, but here's a rundown of my experiences regarding wine/alsa/wow/vent

the latest version of wine from the winehq repos is 9.46, and in this version the hang on exit bug is gone and alsa is working perfectly. pre 9.46 i had the hang on exit bug and if i used alsa the sound would stutter/echo unbearably.

since i can use alsa now without any problems whatsoever, i don't need to bother with aoss or anything. as of last night i still had a problem with sound stopping after a short time in vent. i solved this by checking the box for directsound for output sound in vent setup, and unchecking the box for directsound for input sound. now i can talk, hear people talk, and it doesn't stop.

wow ingame voice chat still is weird. i can hear anyone else, but when i talk i come across very broken up and choppy. the ingame sound/voice settings test seems to work great, i can record a test and play it back and i sound great. i can only imagine it has something to do with how the voice is transmitted out of wow/wine to everyone else.

----------


## hikaricore

> wow ingame voice chat still is weird. i can hear anyone else, but when i talk i come across very broken up and choppy. the ingame sound/voice settings test seems to work great, i can record a test and play it back and i sound great. i can only imagine it has something to do with how the voice is transmitted out of wow/wine to everyone else.


On the bright side, ***dows users are also having this issue.  So it may that it's working perfectly well through wine, and WoW's voice chat is just utter ****.  ^_^  Food for thought.

----------


## little cazy

nevermind my last post, all i had to do was click repair and it works fine. And now my repair actally work thank's to that. !!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! I can now go on with my life.

----------


## sk8dork

> On the bright side, ***dows users are also having this issue.  So it may that it's working perfectly well through wine, and WoW's voice chat is just utter ****.  ^_^  Food for thought.


hehe, yeah, i am willing to bet that the issue is more wow than linux/wine.

----------


## Drake2k

To: Sk8dork,  when you say the sound works perfect in wow now except the voice chat, do you get a  stutter when the loading screen comes up?  That's the only distortion I'm getting.  That and of course the voice chat.


To: All,  I realized I was using an on board sound card and figured I may as well use the one I bought.  It's an Audigy sound blaster of some sorts.  It works exactly the same as did the other card as far as the quality in wow etc...  However, I'm having trouble with adjusting the mixer settings.  I think the mixer still thinks I'm using the on board card and none of the changes except for analog master volume work.  I can't seem to get it to use any of my other speakers but then I can't remember the on board one doing that either.  So the question really isn't so much as how to fix or how to change my sound system on my computer rather a point in the right thread.  I would rather not hijack this thread for a general sound card issue.   If you know of where I can go to get help for this let me know as my search results don't seem to help.  

As for wow, it still works fine (not fantastic but fine) so I'm still happy.

----------


## Xlorep DarkHelm

> To: Sk8dork,  when you say the sound works perfect in wow now except the voice chat, do you get a  stutter when the loading screen comes up?  That's the only distortion I'm getting.  That and of course the voice chat.
> 
> 
> To: All,  I realized I was using an on board sound card and figured I may as well use the one I bought.  It's an Audigy sound blaster of some sorts.  It works exactly the same as did the other card as far as the quality in wow etc...  However, I'm having trouble with adjusting the mixer settings.  I think the mixer still thinks I'm using the on board card and none of the changes except for analog master volume work.  I can't seem to get it to use any of my other speakers but then I can't remember the on board one doing that either.  So the question really isn't so much as how to fix or how to change my sound system on my computer rather a point in the right thread.  I would rather not hijack this thread for a general sound card issue.   If you know of where I can go to get help for this let me know as my search results don't seem to help.  
> 
> As for wow, it still works fine (not fantastic but fine) so I'm still happy.


I have the same situation.  Audigy 4 Pro sound card.  I've heard there is some problem with WoW's sound engine and some Creative cards, to the point that Creative is making new drivers for Windows to fix the problem.

----------


## sk8dork

> To: Sk8dork,  when you say the sound works perfect in wow now except the voice chat, do you get a  stutter when the loading screen comes up?  That's the only distortion I'm getting.  That and of course the voice chat.


i may get a stutter at the loading screen. are you talking about the boom sound that plays after you pick your character and the loading screen comes up? i might, but the game also pretty much drops to 3fps or lower (wild guess) during the loading screen due to cpu usage, so i don't worry about it.

and to clarify, other people talking sound fine in voice chat on my end, i just sound choppy on their end.

----------


## Xlorep DarkHelm

sk8dork, I know exactly what you mean.  It does seem that my friends in Windows which are using integrated sound on their motherboards (AC'97 of all things) seem to have more success than those with sound cards.  People with Creative cards seem to have some bizarre problems with WoW now.  Me, I'm using an Audigy 4 Pro, I have the stuttering sound at the loading screen (and exiting), and while when I do a mic test on my end, in game, it sounds fine, but other people hear me all broken up, choppy, and a bit scrambled.

----------


## Drake2k

> i may get a stutter at the loading screen. are you talking about the boom sound that plays after you pick your character and the loading screen comes up? i might, but the game also pretty much drops to 3fps or lower (wild guess) during the loading screen due to cpu usage, so i don't worry about it.
> 
> and to clarify, other people talking sound fine in voice chat on my end, i just sound choppy on their end.


Ah ok, so that's exactly where I'm at then.  The Boom, which I can tolerate.  And the choppy...it gets aggrivated when they ask me to repeat myself over and over.

I think I'll ride it out and see what happens.  When I used ventrillo I would always listen and not talk anyway so I'll just do the same in wow.

----------


## merlyn

Hi all I've just recently installed WOW demo onto my system using the Howto.

The only problem I've experienced to date is almost identical to the one mentioned in the below quote, except my 'rates' drop.




> Actually, wow runs at the correct resolution, just after I start wow, my desktop resolution flies through the roof.   Makes no sense, before I start wow, desktop resolution is at 1440x900.  I start wow.  Wow runs at 1440x900.  With wow running I switch desktops with crtl+alt+rightarrow, and my desktop is now running at 1680x1050.  Switch back to wow and its still running at 1440x900.  Exit wow, and desktop stays at 1680x1050 and I have to manually set it back down to 1440x900.


The only difference I experience is that when WOW is launched my resolution is dropped back to 1024x768 @ 60Hz, down from 1152x864 @75Hz.

Which I've got to tell you is really hard on the eyes.

Apart from this annoyance, everything else _seems_ to be running fine.

"Seems to be", as I can't tolerate the screen settings to play the game long enough to 'experience' any other problems

My Config.wtf is as follows 

```
SET SoundOutputSystem  "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1152x864"
SET gxRefresh "75"
```

Any suggestions on how to 'fix the resolution' and refresh rate and make them stick?

System specs

AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton)
Nvidia 7600gs 256Mb (8x AGP) 
Corsair TwinX ram (2Gb dual channel)

Gutsty Gibbon with latest updates
Wine 0.9.45-0ubuntu1
nvidia-glx-new 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-12.5

----------


## Kujen

So I just reinstalled WoW for the billionth time for whatever reason. (Gotta hit 70 someday, I've had this character like a year off and on)

The game runs great (well, not great, but as good as I'm gonna get it on linux), but when I try to close it, the game just freezes. I have to use xkill to close it, and that leaves me with sound playing in the background with no game that I can't get rid of. I am forced to restart everytime I quit playing. Any suggestions?

----------


## oerz

> @Drake2k
> 
> try to update your wine to 0.9.46
> 
> that worked for me.


0.9.46 seems to work fine, but only with openGL
D3D does not. I just get a black screen with the WOW mouse hand instead of a login screen.

Terminal output:
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateVertexBuffer (0x154760) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateVertexBuffer failed

----------


## Yanluo

Yesterday i decided to get rid off ***dows Vista, and now I have a little problem here... There is something wrong with my WoW cds. have been for a while really, but it has fixed it self somehow and i have managed to install it earlier. i get this reading error... What i wondered was: My girlfriend has a laptop where she have WoW installed, since she also play it... Can i wrap up her folder and put it on my harddrive, and run it without problems, or do i have to get new cds???

or is there any other way i can fix it??? like copying the stuff from the cds, if thats even possible with the reading error...

I uninstalled Vista yesterday, so a new WoW installation is required...

----------


## oerz

Yes, you can copy the installation from your girlfriends laptop into your .wine/Program Files/World of Warcraft directory.
You won't have any registry keys, but that should not be a problem. An alternative - if you have time and WIDE bandwidth - would be to install a trial version you can get from the wow website.

I did copy a windows installation and it works fine for me.

Good luck!

----------


## Sammi

> What i wondered was: My girlfriend has a laptop where she have WoW installed, since she also play it... Can i wrap up her folder and put it on my harddrive, and run it without problems, or do i have to get new cds???


That would be no problem at all.

The main WoW folder includes all the files you need to run WoW and there is no copy protection.

Blizzard has no problem with people copying the client. It's even possible to download it for free from Blizzard and many other sites.

What costs money is the access to the servers. First you need to buy an account and then there is a monthly fee. When you buy WoW in a store and get it in a box with CD's, you are really paying for the registration key, so you can sign up for an account when you get home.

----------


## zhanglini

I installed an application under wine and the software did not work, how do I uninstall the app so it does not become an eye-sore?
Thanks

----------


## Kujen

Edit: Nevermind, I got it working fine now. I guess there was a problem with the version of wine I was using, so I updated it.

----------


## keeper-of-the-real

I thought I would post an update on my experience with the sound studder in hopes it helps someone.

The studder came back when I removed my SoundBlasterLive! Game edition card and used on board integrated sound on my Abit IC7-G. In fact it's worth mentioning that the Abit on board sound was "garbage like" on the desktop as well.  Lots of static/feedback.

After a 7MB WoW update (I don't know when that was released I hadn't played for a bit), I started WoW using ALSA.  ALSA studdered terribly and would not enter a realm.  OSS produced no sound but allowed me into WoW (with great framerates I might add).

*Disclaimer* I am no linux expert, but I managed to find this in the SESound.log file:10/7 03:25:24.007  => Setting up Game Sound:

10/7 03:25:24.016   - SESound Engine Init
10/7 03:25:24.016   - FMOD Memory Init
10/7 03:25:24.017   - FMOD System Create
10/7 03:25:24.017   - FMOD version 00040725 detected
10/7 03:25:24.055   - 1 Output drivers detected
10/7 03:25:24.062   --- [0] Realtek ALC650F
10/7 03:25:24.063   - Using [0] Realtek ALC650F for Game Output
10/7 03:25:24.064   - Using 12 channels.
10/7 03:25:24.069  ######## FMOD ERROR! (err 59) Error initializing output device. 
10/7 03:25:24.069  .\SoundEngine.cpp(1793)
10/7 03:25:24.070  ######## FMOD ERROR! (err 59) Error initializing output
device. 
10/7 03:25:24.070  ######## FATAL ERROR INITIALIZING. ALL GAME SOUND DISABLED.
10/7 03:25:24.070  .\SoundEngine.cpp(1794)
10/7 03:25:24.070  => Game Sound Init Failed.
10/7 03:25:24.071   

I then disabled integrated sound in BIOS and reinstalled the SoundBlasterLive! card.  In winecfg I reinstated the OSS driver, with Hardware acceleration Full, checked the Driver Emulation box, and set sample rate to 48000 and bits per sample at 16.

Again, Wow ran perfectly for 3 hours, and no studders.  
I noticed the in game video options screen now had my sound hardware set to:
SigmaTel STAC9708.11 which was blank when using OSS with my on board sound.

I use Feisty - latest nVidia drivers

P4 2.4c@3.0GHZ Abit IC7-G
10,000rpm Raptor 37GB HD Raid0
1.5 GB DDR
nVidia 7600GS AGP8x
SoundBlasterLive! PCI

----------


## Norrbagge

> That would be no problem at all.
> 
> The main WoW folder includes all the files you need to run WoW and there is no copy protection.
> 
> Blizzard has no problem with people copying the client. It's even possible to download it for free from Blizzard and many other sites.
> 
> What costs money is the access to the servers. First you need to buy an account and then there is a monthly fee. When you buy WoW in a store and get it in a box with CD's, you are really paying for the registration key, so you can sign up for an account when you get home.


awesome... i wondered about that too... Much faster and easier to do that. Plus i can just have it on its own partition so i dont have to go over that whole process when something goes wrong... Thanks :Smile:

----------


## dardack

Norrbagge: Yea before i went to linux fully i just kept copying the WoW folder for backup because i got my disks to install once and since then they never worked, and 1 day i didn't have backup and my HD crashed and i actually downloaded ISO's from like limewire because mine didn't work.  Since then i just keep a backup on my wifes laptop and on an external usb drive.  I'm paranoid, because those CD's i burned have gone bad also now.  It's so wierd.  I also have 2 accounts, and i just have in my ~/MyPrograms/WoW 1,  WoW 2  and everything works great.

----------


## sk8dork

keeper-of-the-real: what version of wine are you running? as of 0.9.46 alsa seems to work great for most people.

zhanglini: you could try navigating to the program's folder inside your wine folder and see if there's an uninstall file just like in regular windows, but if that's not there you could probably just delete all of the files/folders associated with that program. 

oerz: in 0.9.46 d3d seemed to work pretty well for me at first, but then recently i wasn't able to log onto my main character (who was in zangarmarsh in outland) but i could log onto one of my alts (who was in orgrimarr i think)... opengl has not failed me, except for the fact that hardware cursor is not an option =p

----------


## punkyetti

So I have tried to do a search here but didn't come up with anything, I'm hoping you guys could help me out. So I follow this guide to the letter, but when I go to install wine it tells me that j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin has unmet dependencies. But I'm not sure what to do about it. It tells me to run "apt-get -f install" it gives me a big block of stuff saying that it is not going to happen. So I have no idea what to do to get this working.

----------


## sk8dork

> So I have tried to do a search here but didn't come up with anything, I'm hoping you guys could help me out. So I follow this guide to the letter, but when I go to install wine it tells me that j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin has unmet dependencies. But I'm not sure what to do about it. It tells me to run "apt-get -f install" it gives me a big block of stuff saying that it is not going to happen. So I have no idea what to do to get this working.


start up synaptic, reload, mark all upgrades, and/or go to edit > fix broken packages, then apply. see if that helps. might not want to do the apt-get -f install, but someone else can confirm on that. i think i've seen apt-get/aptitude want to fix stuff which included removing a whole lot of stuff that should not be removed.

----------


## Trampis

ever since voice chat the sound on the game has not been working, how do i remedy this?

----------


## keeper-of-the-real

> keeper-of-the-real: what version of wine are you running? as of 0.9.46 alsa seems to work great for most people.


I'm using 93.  Everything was fine yesterday, wow ran perfectly.  I shut down and restarted today, logged in and I can't get past the loading screen after choosing my character and ONCE AGAIN the studders are back.  

I'm starting to loose patience.  I've even gone so far as to load WoW on my Vista machine.  

Do you suggest I try on 96?  It can't be any more unreliable, right?

Did I mention how much I hate Vista?

**EDIT** A few minutes after posting this, I reset my machine.  I loaded up Wow and it's fine again.  No studder and it quickly loaded the realm.  Maybe something else was to blame?

----------


## FiatLux

Hi and thanks for a great forum! First post ever in this forum  :Smile: 

When reading through the Creative forum I found this interesting post from the forum admin:



> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have an update for you on this:
> 
> Following the recent WoW patch and the ensuing forum debates concerning audio, Blizzard's director of audio took the time and trouble to contact our developer relations group to discuss the matter. He explained that the recent audio changes in the game were necessary, extensive and ongoing. Initial efforts to turn on hardware support with the new audio implementation were unsuccessful and they didn't have any time left to work on it prior to the patch release. However, he has assured us that once they have had the chance to clear up the immediate issues with in-game audio they will turn their attention back to enabling hardware audio to work again via the new scheme. Creative greatly appreciates the positive response that Blizzard has offered in answer to its concerns, and while there can be no guarantees, we are optimistic that Creative soundcard owners will once again be enjoying a fully immersive WoW experience complete with hardware based 3D mixing and effects in the not-too-distant future. In the meantime, please ensure you have the latest drivers loaded for your card to ensure best compatibility with the new audio system introduced in the recent patch. Thank you for your understanding.


I don't know if this will, when it's applied, fix some of the ongoing problems with the ingame sound system in WoW while running it with wine...

The link to the thread is: http://forums.creative.com/creativel...cending&page=1

----------


## sk8dork

> I'm using 93.  Everything was fine yesterday, wow ran perfectly.  I shut down and restarted today, logged in and I can't get past the loading screen after choosing my character and ONCE AGAIN the studders are back.  
> 
> I'm starting to loose patience.  I've even gone so far as to load WoW on my Vista machine.  
> 
> Do you suggest I try on 96?  It can't be any more unreliable, right?
> 
> Did I mention how much I hate Vista?
> 
> **EDIT** A few minutes after posting this, I reset my machine.  I loaded up Wow and it's fine again.  No studder and it quickly loaded the realm.  Maybe something else was to blame?


i am not sure what you are meaning by the version numbers you posted, but i would absolutely recommend upgrading wine to *9.46*. you need to follow the instructions on getting wine from www.winehq.com, which will get you their repositories so that you'll have the latest version. 

i've also been experiencing a problem with wine locking up at the loading screen, but only when using d3d mode (as opposed to opengl). it seems like it works to load the first time, but if i get out of the game and try to load it again it will lock, and i believe restarting helps, but i'm not sure. this is a bug that many people are having with the recent releases of wine. trouble is, if you want better sound in wow and other fixes and enhancements, you really should use the latest version.

----------


## Ron Overdrive

I was using 0.9.43 for a while too because 0.9.44 & 0.9.45 had an issue with it hanging when I exited the game. 0.9.46 fixed this problem. As for the stuttering I noticed it in 0.9.43 after the recent 2.2.0 patch Blizzard released.

----------


## saltedfish

I download the tiny 2.2.3 patch and try to install it. Wine comes back saying "it doesnt have enough harddrive space."

df -h disagrees, so whats goin on? anyone?

----------


## keeper-of-the-real

> i am not sure what you are meaning by the version numbers you posted, but i would absolutely recommend upgrading wine to *9.46*.


sorry I mean 9.43.  I should learn to proofread more often. 

Still getting the occasional lockups upon choosing character and loading the realm.  I just nstalled Wow on a backup vista machine while I try installing v9.46.

I have been using OpenGL in 9.43, and when it loads I have no issues.  I'm not sure what would cause that occasional lockup.  It seems to occur at random.

I'll try the upgrade to 9.46 and see what happens...

----------


## saltedfish

anyone else having problems with the 2.2.3 patch?

----------


## merlyn

Hi folks,

Edit: *me removes original text* Had a problem with updating as it appeared to hang, see screenshot.

Sorted it out though, as the update download util was still running in the background. Shutting it down enabled the patch installation to happen.

Sorry for being a bother.

Cheers.

----------


## Big_Rog

2.2.3 has cleared up 90% of the stuttering for me.  Now if i could just get the hiccup every 3-5 seconds to go away...

**EDIT**

Last night I tried to run WoW and Vent at the same time with horrible results.  I have always had issues with not being able to hear multiple voices, but last night if someone keyed up right around when a 3-5 second glitch hit, all i would hear is a steady click for about 4-5 seconds and the game would lag the entire time (cpu spike, not latency).  Didn't matter if in-game sound was on or off.  Process manager showed WoW at about 85% cpu and vent at about 3-5%.  The histogram showed almost constant 100% cpu use for the previous few minutes of running both.

AMD Athlon 3200 x64 (32 bit kernel)
512 mb ram
on-board nForce4 sound
geForce 7600GT PCI-e

**another EDIT**

It seems that I had tried the registry value for Alsa hardware acceleration (UseDirectHW = Y) and that was what caused the lag spikes and horrible audio.  I deleted the reg key and was able to finally have solid audio from vent and smooth performance in WoW at the same time!

----------


## aegnor

i made a small wow-start script. have fun



```
#!/bin/sh

# wow starter script by oXi (aegnor)
#
# Changelog:
# 1.1, now checking for beagle ;)
# 1.0, working

# settings:
# wow
WOWPATH="/media/games/WOW/WoW.exe"
WOWOPTIONS="-opengl"

# ts2
TS2LOC="teamspeak"
TS2HOST="ts.yourguild.whatever"
TS2NICK=''
# if you have a registred user:
    TS2USER=""
    TS2PW=""


# let the party begin
COMPIZ=`ps -A | grep compiz`
TS2RUNNING=`ps -A | grep teamspeak`
BEAGLE=`ps -A | grep beagled`
NICELVL='-15'

if [ "$TS2RUNNING" ]; then
    echo "INFO: TS2 already running"
else
    if ([ "$TS2HOST" ] && [ "$TS2LOC" ]); then
        xmessage -center -timeout 4 -buttons Yes:10,No:0 -default Yes "wow starter: start TeamSpeak 2?"
        if [ $? = 10 ]; then
            TS2OPT=""
            if ([ "$TS2USER" ] && [ "$TS2PW" ]); then
                TS2OPT="?loginname=$TS2USER?password=$TS2PW"
            fi
            if [ "$TS2NICK" ]; then
                TS2OPT="$TS2OPT?nickname=$TS2NICK"
            fi
            `$TS2LOC $TS2HOST/$TS2OPT` &
        fi
    fi
fi

if [ "$COMPIZ" ]; then
    xmessage -center -timeout 1 "wow starter: stopping compiz..." &
    nohup metacity --replace & >/dev/null
    sleep 1
fi

if [ "$BEAGLE" ]; then
    xmessage -center -timeout 1 "wow starter: stopping beagle..." &
    nohup beagle-shutdown & >/dev/null
    sleep 1
fi

xmessage -center -timeout 3 "wow starter: wow loading..." &
nice $NICELVL winelauncher "$WOWPATH" $WOWOPTIONS

if [ "$COMPIZ" ]; then
    xmessage -center  -timeout 1 "wow starter: restarting compiz..."
    nohup compiz --replace & >/dev/null
fi

if [ "$BEAGLE" ]; then
    xmessage -center  -timeout 1 "wow starter: restarting beagle..."
    nohup beagled --replace & >/dev/null
fi

exit
```

----------


## mister mick

> anyone else having problems with the 2.2.3 patch?


Yeah, 2.2.3 killed my sound again.

Edit:  Ok, that's strange.  On a whim I used aoss to launch the game, and my sound is better than it has ever been before.

----------


## merlyn

> anyone else having problems with the 2.2.3 patch?


Everything seems fine here with patch 2.2.3.

Mind you I finally got the client happening on my system last night. Trial only at this stage, will be picking up a copy of the battlechest ASAP.

What kind of problems are you experiencing?

Cheers.

----------


## wakingrufus

2.2.3 killed sound for me.  my sound worked for all previous versions of 2.2.
aoss didn't work for me.

10/10 18:58:24.612  => Version 2.2.3 (7359) Oct  4 2007

10/10 18:58:24.647   

10/10 18:58:24.659  => Setting up Game Sound:

10/10 18:58:24.671   - SESound Engine Init

10/10 18:58:24.683   - FMOD Memory Init

10/10 18:58:24.695   - FMOD System Create

10/10 18:58:24.707   - FMOD version 00040725 detected

10/10 18:58:24.720   - 0 Output drivers detected

10/10 18:58:24.779   -##################################################  #########################################

10/10 18:58:24.791  ######## FMOD ERROR! (err 74) This command failed because System::init or System::setDriver was not called. 

10/10 18:58:24.791   -######## ERROR INITIALIZING. ALL GAME SOUND DISABLED.

10/10 18:58:24.791  .\SoundEngine.cpp(1836)

10/10 18:58:24.803   -##################################################  #########################################

10/10 18:58:24.815  => Game Sound Init Failed.

10/10 18:58:24.827

----------


## Pikestaff

In contrast to most of the other recent posts-- the most recent WoW patch seems to have fixed most of my sound problems.  No more stuttering on loadup, ALSA works again (yay!); I've yet to test voice chat though.  Anyways this whole recent sound thing is very interesting in that there seem to be a lot of different problems going on for different people.  Maybe we should make a specific thread for sound issues?  Since there seem to be a lot of them recently.  (Just an idea!)

*Edit:* Okay, enabling voice chat for me lags the game down to 3 fps (it goes back up to about 40 fps if I turn voice chat back off), so maybe it's still not perfect for me.  Hmm.

----------


## Drake2k

> In contrast to most of the other recent posts-- the most recent WoW patch seems to have fixed most of my sound problems.  No more stuttering on loadup, ALSA works again (yay!); I've yet to test voice chat though.



Ditto

----------


## Nkari

Also the latest patch notes mention something about fixing a few Open GL bugs, thats got to be good news. Haven't tried my Ubuntu install again yet since the update.

----------


## btoovey

Hello Forum,

I am having the following issue - was hoping you could take a look:



I am using fglrx, and glxgears works fine.  My xorg and Config.txt follow:



```
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET movie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gameTip "54"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "357"
SET Gamma "0.600000"
SET MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET ffx "0"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"
SET cameraSmoothTrackingStyle "0"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET minimapInsideZoom "5"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET locale "enUS"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET gxWindow "1"
```

######################################



```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"

#       InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
#       InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
#       InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
        Identifier     "Default Layout"
        Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
        InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
        InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"
        Option      "AIGLX" "True"
EndSection

Section "Files"

        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "bitmap"
        Load  "i2c"
        Load  "ddc"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "freetype"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "int10"
        Load  "type1"
        Load  "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "CoreKeyboard"
        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"
        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"
        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"
        Option      "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "CorePointer"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"
        Driver      "synaptics"
        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"
        Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Generic Monitor"
        HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0
        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0
        Option      "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"

#       Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
#       Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
        Identifier  "ATI "
        Driver      "fglrx"
        VideoRam    128000
        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
        Option "UseFastTLS" "2"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Default Screen"
        Device     "ATI "
        Monitor    "Generic Monitor"
        DefaultDepth     24
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth     1
                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth     4
                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth     8
                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth     15
                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth     16
                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth     24
                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode         0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option      "Composite" "Disable"
EndSection
```

----------


## merlyn

Just a quick one folks.

Wine 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 has recently appeared in the gusty repos.

If I upgrade to this will it bork my now running wonderfully WOW install?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers.

----------


## sicone

Having only just converted to Linux, I'm still very new to all this. Managed to get WoW working fairly quickly but I seem to be able to either have sound but no voice chat (with oss) or voice chat but no sound (with Alsa - confirmed by others as I can't hear it  :Smile:  ). Am I missing something?

Using 6.06 LTS

----------


## Drake2k

> Hello Forum,
> 
> I am having the following issue - was hoping you could take a look:
> 
> I am using fglrx, and glxgears works fine.  My xorg and Config.txt follow:



Don't some ATI users have to use Direct 3d or something like that?  I'm not sure but could that be btoovey's problem that maybe OpenGL isn't good with ATI?

----------


## randoy

Hey all.  When I try to add these 3 lines to config.wtf and get WoW working in OpenGL it gives me the following:

Could not save the file /home/dan/.wine/drive_c/f Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf.
Unexpected error: File not found
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"

This is what the terminal says :
** (gedit:6570): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 1 (File not found) in gedit_unrecoverable_saving_error_message_area_new.

I have the latest version of wine, using a Geforce4 MX440 64MB.  WoW installed perfectly for me and it will open but the graphics are super distorted.   Any feedback would be appreciated, and for the record, I'm an Ubuntu noob

----------


## babacan

Soo what to do to use the voice chat of WoW ? I have used exactly the same and having a intel on board sound card.

Regards

----------


## Big_Rog

> Hey all.  When I try to add these 3 lines to config.wtf and get WoW working in OpenGL it gives me the following:
> 
> Could not save the file /home/dan/.wine/drive_c/f Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf.
> Unexpected error: File not found
> SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET SoundBufferSize "150"
> SET gxApi "OpenGL"
> 
> This is what the terminal says :
> ...


You might not have permission to edit your config.wtf by default, so either open it from the CLI with "sudo gedit" or chmod it to 777 (?) so that it can be freely written to.  If it wont let you save to that location, then your WoW directory should also have permissions unlocked on it--this will also prevent issues with adding mods and saving per-toon settings.

All of the config.wtf sound variables are now prefixed with Sound_, i.e.:
 SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem
 SET Sound_SoundBufferSize

----------


## randoy

> You might not have permission to edit your config.wtf by default, so either open it from the CLI with "sudo gedit" or chmod it to 777 (?) so that it can be freely written to.  If it wont let you save to that location, then your WoW directory should also have permissions unlocked on it--this will also prevent issues with adding mods and saving per-toon settings.
> 
> All of the config.wtf sound variables are now prefixed with Sound_, i.e.:
>  SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem
>  SET Sound_SoundBufferSize


===========================================
I tried running it through the terminal as sudo gedit and I get the same error message.  I should have mentioned that I've already logged into the game and made a character, so I don't think the file could be missing.  Anyone have any other ideas?  is there any way to unlock the permissions on the WoW directory? Any help would be appreciated

----------


## randoy

Well I got it running.  Booyah! thanks for the help guys, it runs beatifully! no more Windows for me!

----------


## Xlorep DarkHelm

Ok, I'm discovering a new problem, I don't quite know when it appeared. Basically, it appears that my alt key is being routed to something outside of WoW. I have a number of macros I've built for a while which rely on me pressing the alt key to get access to certain abilities, but now, when I press alt, while my macro does change to show the other ability in question, I cannot click on it (with my mouse, or with a keyboard button like "alt-1" or whatever). This is infuriating, because I *rely* on my alt key, and now I cannot use it. Is there a way I can make ubuntu/gnome/wine (whatever) to *not* take over my keyboard commands?

Curiously, now whenever I press alt and right-click in the game, I see a gnome "quick menu" (well, the menu you get when you right-click on a title bar) that has mysteriously popped up.

----------


## Xlorep DarkHelm

Ok, figured out the problem, actually, I was looking for the wrong thing, I was trying to google on "gnome keyboard shortcuts", I should have tried "gnome alt + left click". Apparently, it is a Window setting, which lets you alt + left-click to move a window. I had to move this to another button instead of alt. To find this, look for:

System -> Preferences -> Windows

On the window that opens, the bottom section is "Movement Key". It has three options: Control, Alt, or Super (or "Windows logo"). Control & Alt are bindable in WoW, while Super isn't. So, I set it to Super, and now I have access to Alt again in-game.

----------


## GoldenChaos

Hello there - sound in WoW simply refuses to work for me. I have a Turtle Beach Santa Cruz sound card that works with all other applications just fine. I've played with every setting I could find mentioned in this thread - from changing the sound buffer size to running it with AOSS enabled. I've tried OSS and ALSA, I've tried both combined, I've tried nothing at all. I've tried checking "driver emulation". Now, I simply cannot find out what the issue is.

The problem began after applying the 2.2.0 patch, which includes voice chat as everyone knows. Voice chat is currently disabled for me, yet still no sound. Help?

----------


## Drake2k

> Ok, I'm discovering a new problem, I don't quite know when it appeared. Basically, it appears that my alt key is being routed to something outside of WoW. I have a number of macros I've built for a while which rely on me pressing the alt key to get access to certain abilities, but now, when I press alt, while my macro does change to show the other ability in question, I cannot click on it (with my mouse, or with a keyboard button like "alt-1" or whatever). This is infuriating, because I *rely* on my alt key, and now I cannot use it. Is there a way I can make ubuntu/gnome/wine (whatever) to *not* take over my keyboard commands?
> 
> Curiously, now whenever I press alt and right-click in the game, I see a gnome "quick menu" (well, the menu you get when you right-click on a title bar) that has mysteriously popped up.



Hey X,  When I had this problem I went to System > Preferences > Windows,  Then I changed Movement key to Super and that did the trick

----------


## thegnark

Compiz (on Gutsy) requires "ati" driver
World of Warcraft pretty much requires "fglrx"

Any way to resolve this at the moment without toggling the driver and rebooting? I have no problem turning off Compiz effects before starting up games, but the frame rate is far too low to be playable - the login screen barely loads)

----------


## aexsar

Hello, I'm trying to get World of Warcraft to work on the computer. It will start up fine, but at the login screen it will freeze for a second then start updating the screen one texture level at a time (probably phrased that wrong but its the best I can describe it, it will update the screen one section at a time). Anyways it will finish after about 10 seconds and you'll see the login boxes  and then it will disappear while it updates the screen again. 

I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with Wine  0.9.33. Both Wine and the NVIDIA graphics drivers I grabbed from the Synaptic Package Manager today (10/14/07). I'm using a NVIDIA Geforce 7600 GT video card, and like I said the nvidia drivers off the package manager. I did all the steps in the howto guide, including regedit under WINE and editing the config.wtf file. The only thing that is different is I have the World of Warcraft directory directly off my home folder, which for other games has not been a problem. (Although I suppose it could be depending how it uses virtual memory, please let me know if this is a problem).
Also, OpenGL mode will crash when loading saying that it can not start 3d acceleration, so I have left it out of the config.wtf file.

Here is a dump of my config.wtf:

SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1600x1200"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisample "4"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET farclip "777"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET anisotropic "16"
SET M2UsePixelShaders "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET realmName "Alexstrasza"
SET gameTip "51"
SET uiScale "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET ShowTargetCastbar "1"
SET cameraView "3"
SET minimapInsideZoom "1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET PreferedLocale "enUS"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "50"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "0.80000001192093"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3"

If I'm doing something glaringly obvious, I apologize in advance. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## sk8dork

> Hey X,  When I had this problem I went to System > Preferences > Windows,  Then I changed Movement key to Super and that did the trick


it should also work to just hold shift as well as alt, instead of changing your window settings. so while Alt+left click will move a window, Shift+Alt+left click will do whatever Alt+left click was meant to do in that app (WoW, in this case. there's a similar problem with some GIMP shortcuts)

----------


## Big_Rog

aexsar - Updating to the newest version of wine may solve it by itself, but it will at least get you on the same page as the rest of us for debugging/troubleshooting.  0.9.46 is the current release.

Also, have you checked to see if you are actually running 3d accelerated with glxgears or the like?  If you haven't enabled the "System>Administration>restricted drivers manager " for nvidia drivers, you need to do that to get the system to actually use the drivers.

----------


## Redenbacher

WoW was running fine on the 9th, but now I won't even get a window to open when I hit the launcher. On occasion I will get a window to open, login, and then crash on the loading screen. The errors I've been getting in terminal are the following:


tom@tom-desktop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias 300, std (d/m/y): 4/11/2007, dlt (d/m/y): 11/03/2007
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eda8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecd0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f580,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)


Furthermore, I will _sometimes_ also get an error that pops up a window stating:

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:B7D8534C

The instruction at "0xB7D8534C" referenced memory at "0x00000138"
The memory could not be "read"

Press OK to terminate the application



Any ideas as to what could be the problem?

----------


## hikaricore

Did you install or enable compiz/beryl after you had it working?

I see your fancy window borders which are a step in the wrong direction while running/attempting to run games on most systems.

Have you installed updates?  If so, did you reinstall your video drivers NVIDIA/ATI after as this may be required after a kernel upgrade depending on the original install method.

Also these:



> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> fixme:ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias 300, std (d/m/y): 4/11/2007, dlt (d/m/y): 11/03/2007
> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eda8,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecd0,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ac,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a4,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f580,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)


Are *NOT* errors.  They are basically notes for the WINE devs.

----------


## DevEight

Hello!

I tired all the performance tweaks etc for WoW and everything's running real smothe except that I have these 1-3 second freezes which totally jam up the game, mouse etc. Then the game goes back to normal. This occurs about every 4-15 seconds and I was wondering if anyone had any idea about what I could do about them?

Sys specs:
ATI Radeon 9600
1 GB Memory
2.2 GHz AMD Athlon

----------


## Redenbacher

Compiz fusion was installed and WoW was running with it running before it died. In fact, compiz really had no effect on WoW's performance.

I have installed updates, and have not reinstalled the video drivers... I'll give that a try


Thanks for the quick response! I'll let you know how the reinstall goes

----------


## hikaricore

There have been recent changes to the sound engine of WoW that could be causing such issues if the didn't exist before.

My suggestion is launch WoW like so:




> wine WoW.exe -opengl -nosound


Just to see if the problem is sound related.  If it ends up solving the issue, then atleast you'll know what the cause is and can tinker with the sound options and such.

I'm not saying this is your end all be all solution, but it's worth a shot.  :/

----------


## -gabe-noob-

I've installed WoW on my computer, but every time I start it it just shows the cinematic video then exits. If any one knows why this is happing please tell me. P.S. I'm a noob with Ubuntu.  :Smile:

----------


## Redenbacher

I reinstalled the nvidia drivers and still no luck starting up WoW  :Sad:  The same thing happens, no window (or in metacity I'll get a window with no picture, not even black, just nothing) So still not sure of what is going on here... it _did_ work not too long ago, and then it randomly stopped, so I'm lost!

----------


## TNakos

im having a problem. I install, half way through the installation it crashes, whats up?

----------


## Redenbacher

*bump*

Perhaps it's my config.wtf file? Would someone be able to paste theirs (working, pref.  :Capital Razz: )?

Here is mine :

SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1440x900"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET farclip "717"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "6"
SET readEULA "1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Bleeding Hollow"
SET gameTip "68"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET gxMultisample "1"
SET lod "1"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET anisotropic "16"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET SoundNumChannels "128"
SET MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET SoundVolume "0.80000001192093"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET uiScale "1"
SET ShowVKeyCastbar "1"
SET rotateMinimap "1"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET SoundUseHardware "0"
SET M2UsePixelShaders "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET cameraView "0"
SET deselectOnClick "0"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName ""
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Realtek ALC882"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "dmix:0"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverIndex "1"

----------


## Redenbacher

*bump*

----------


## -gabe-noob-

Sorry red got no help but one of the forum mods told me not to make so many WoW posts and try to post my problems in an existing one.

anyways I got a problem to

When ever I run in Opengl the graphics are all distorted. this problem does not occour in d3d but d3d is hellishly laggy. any one wanna help me too (I'm a noob at linux) THANKS!!!

----------


## hikaricore

Until further notice I have stickied this thread.

ALL other WoW help related threads that are created from this point forward will be merged here.  Discussions are fine, it's just insane for people to even attempt helping in dozens of different WoW threads every week.  I've reached my limit personally with the subject and will not be offering help for the most part, but instead I will focus on keeping the new threads merged here for better chances at assistance for all.  Hope you all understand.

--hikaricore

----------


## Faud

> Hello, I'm trying to get World of Warcraft to work on the computer. It will start up fine, but at the login screen it will freeze for a second then start updating the screen one texture level at a time (probably phrased that wrong but its the best I can describe it, it will update the screen one section at a time). Anyways it will finish after about 10 seconds and you'll see the login boxes  and then it will disappear while it updates the screen again. 
> 
> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with Wine  0.9.33. Both Wine and the NVIDIA graphics drivers I grabbed from the Synaptic Package Manager today (10/14/07). I'm using a NVIDIA Geforce 7600 GT video card, and like I said the nvidia drivers off the package manager. I did all the steps in the howto guide, including regedit under WINE and editing the config.wtf file. The only thing that is different is I have the World of Warcraft directory directly off my home folder, which for other games has not been a problem. (Although I suppose it could be depending how it uses virtual memory, please let me know if this is a problem).
> Also, OpenGL mode will crash when loading saying that it can not start 3d acceleration, so I have left it out of the config.wtf file.
> 
> Here is a dump of my config.wtf:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm doing something glaringly obvious, I apologize in advance. Any help would be appreciated.


have you tried running in opengl mode ?
add


```
SET gxApi "opengl"
```

to your config.wtf file, let me know if that helps

----------


## BombeNissen

Just finished the download of Ubuntu 7.10 and I so can't wait to get it installed to my laptop. Now, I want to install world of warcraft on it aswell and have gotten it to run semi-ok but never to its maximum. What I used for it back then was Cedega and was kinda happy with it, but I dont wanna pay for it anymore since its abit too much to pay in addtion to the montly fee on WoW just to play that game. 

Now my question is, with the newer versions of Wine, how will wow run with the right ammout of tweaks ofc. 

My laptop is a:*Lenovo T60* with the following specs, 
T5600(1.83GHz), 1GB RAM, 80GB 5400rpm HD, 14.1in 1400x1050 LCD, 128MB ATI Radeon X1400, CDRW/DVDRW, Intel 802.11abg wireless, Bluetooth/Modem, 1Gb Ethernet, UltraNav, Secure chip, Fingerprint reader

----------


## MRiGnS

> Just finished the download of Ubuntu 7.10 and I so can't wait to get it installed to my laptop. Now, I want to install world of warcraft on it aswell and have gotten it to run semi-ok but never to its maximum. What I used for it back then was Cedega and was kinda happy with it, but I dont wanna pay for it anymore since its abit too much to pay in addtion to the montly fee on WoW just to play that game. 
> 
> Now my question is, with the newer versions of Wine, how will wow run with the right ammout of tweaks ofc. 
> 
> My laptop is a:*Lenovo T60* with the following specs, 
> T5600(1.83GHz), 1GB RAM, 80GB 5400rpm HD, 14.1in 1400x1050 LCD, 128MB ATI Radeon X1400, CDRW/DVDRW, Intel 802.11abg wireless, Bluetooth/Modem, 1Gb Ethernet, UltraNav, Secure chip, Fingerprint reader


In my experience WoW in wine runs way better than in cedega.

Well, I think your problem is the ATI card,

----------


## BombeNissen

I know that the ATI drivers sucks for Linux, but 7.10 should have done something about that, no ?

Anyway, I was only hoping that someone had tested it in the beta releases of 7.10, but guess I have to play around with it myself then.

----------


## TidusBlade

I have tested WoW on WINE, using an ATi card, it's very playable, everything works, except since it's not very well supported on Linux, theres a small decrease in FPS, not sure about Cedega though.

----------


## usarmykr

I play wow with wine in Kubuntu 7.10 and I see no decrease over windows.  Other than not being able to use the video menu in game (easy fix though) it works fine.  Last I knew the FPS for wow was capped at 60, not sure if its fixed but I don't really care, Human eye can't tell the difference so I don't think anyone should care.  Wow was one of the few games for me that worked with no additional configurations and headaches with wine.

----------


## clikc

i have 2 issues that i havn't found solutions for, 
on my Dell insparion 1505 running 7.4 and the latest version of wine i have gone threw all the steps of installing wow, includeing the regedit for performance, i already have an acount created so i log in and it states that it needs to install the patches, but the patches are writen for windows, also all of the video is running very choppy not sure why, the laptop has 1 gig ram and high performance Nvidia card,

the things that i need help with is finding a way to download and install the patches for linux, and if there are anyother things to do to fix the choppy performance, any help will be realy cool
thanks

----------


## American_Outcast

I am using CrossOver. I get my patches from here and install them with CrossOver.

http://a.wirebrain.de/wow/

----------


## Faud

WoW runs perfect for me in WINE. No lag, FPS is fine. Voice chat is fine

----------


## Dethis

OK, so I followed this HOWTO and when I open WoW it goes to the cinematic, and right before I get to the login screen, Ubuntu restarts itself, and I end up at the login screen. can someone please help me?

email: thegoofysk8er@gmail.com
aim: badsocialstatus

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## FiatLux

> OK, so I followed this HOWTO and when I open WoW it goes to the cinematic, and right before I get to the login screen, Ubuntu restarts itself, and I end up at the login screen. can someone please help me?


First of all, please post what kind of hardware you're running Wine + WoW with - It's much easier to help you with that kind of info...  :Smile:

----------


## Faud

> OK, so I followed this HOWTO and when I open WoW it goes to the cinematic, and right before I get to the login screen, Ubuntu restarts itself, and I end up at the login screen. can someone please help me?
> 
> email: thegoofysk8er@gmail.com
> aim: badsocialstatus





> First of all, please post what kind of hardware you're running Wine + WoW with - It's much easier to help you with that kind of info...


Thank you FlatLux
Dethis
Also please post your version of WINE as well as your config.wtf file.

----------


## Dethis

> First of all, please post what kind of hardware you're running Wine + WoW with - It's much easier to help you with that kind of info...


I am running the latest version of Wine and I'm installing WoW from a trail CD

I will edit this post with my hardware when I get home.

I think that I have a Gateway 507GR

EDIT:

My comps specs/hardware

http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Gateway-507GR

----------


## clikc

> I am using CrossOver. I get my patches from here and install them with CrossOver.
> 
> http://a.wirebrain.de/wow/


ok, so i see that they have windowz and mac downloads, i'm asumeing  that i have to download the windows version and copy the files, which files would i copy, and is there a command that i run for it to install?

thanks in advance.

----------


## fedex1993

i heard that people running WoW on linux they where banning the accounts because some of there trackable programs to check and see if they whre running cheats and macros and those coultnd be run on ubuntu

----------


## American_Outcast

> ok, so i see that they have windowz and mac downloads, i'm asumeing  that i have to download the windows version and copy the files, which files would i copy, and is there a command that i run for it to install?
> 
> thanks in advance.


I can't help you to much with wine. Sorry. This is what I do with CrossOver, maybe this will give you some ideas.

I download the patches. Each patch I install needs to have the previous patch installed.  WoW is funny that way. With CrossOver there is an option to "Install Windows Programs." I install the patches in the same bottle as WoW. Thats it. I did use Wine sometime ago and I think it would be similar in that. If you do a search here at the forum or Google for " Installing WoW patches in Wine, "  or something like that, you should be able to some up with something.

----------


## American_Outcast

> i heard that people running WoW on linux they where banning the accounts because some of there trackable programs to check and see if they whre running cheats and macros and those coultnd be run on ubuntu


I haven't heard of anybody getting banned. They may have been banned for other reasons, but I have been running WoW for awhile with CrossOver and they are well aware of that fact. (Long story, but there was a few telephone incidents with tech support.) I have had no problems with CrossOVer, WoW and Ubuntu

Now I do believe Cedega has had some issues in the past with WoW but from my understanding they try and resolve the issue as a fast as they can and Blizzard does work with them.

----------


## tisto

I have dependencies problems when trying to install whine. I get this:

sudo apt-get install wine
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
        Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installable
E: Broken packages

Any can help me resolve this?

----------


## hikaricore

> i heard that people running WoW on linux they where banning the accounts because some of there trackable programs to check and see if they whre running cheats and macros and those coultnd be run on ubuntu


As Outcast said above me here, this is FALSE.

The issue was with Cedega users and only Cedega users and was due to a flaw in the way Blizzard's "Warden" software acted in the WineX environment.  False positives were cleared up (some of them anyway) within a few weeks.  Go Blizzard go!  Fail your userbase at common sense.  lol

----------


## American_Outcast

> I have dependencies problems when trying to install whine. I get this:
> 
> sudo apt-get install wine
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> ...


Try this instead.

Go to Applications>Add/Remove

Then when that window pops up do a search in the top left and type in wine. Try installing it that way first and see if that works better.

Edit: If it says it is installed then uninstall it and reinstall it.

----------


## ImNeat

I'm getting a strange color issue with WoW which renders the game impossible to play. Also getting extremely poor FPS (6ish).

I attached an image to give an idea of the problem.

Any suggestions? Thanks! 
(Intel X3100 IGP; Gutsy)

----------


## American_Outcast

> I'm getting a strange color issue with WoW which renders the game impossible to play. Also getting extremely poor FPS (6ish).
> 
> I attached an image to give an idea of the problem.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks! 
> (Intel X3100 IGP; Gutsy)


I just upgraded to 7.10 with the update manager. I just checked WoW and it seems to be running fine. It sounds like the settings with your 3D card are not right. How do other 3D applications, games, programs work?

----------


## ImNeat

> I just upgraded to 7.10 with the update manager. I just checked WoW and it seems to be running fine. It sounds like the settings with your 3D card are not right. How do other 3D applications, games, programs work?


Thanks for the reply. Don't really have too much to test... but glxgears runs good:


```
brandon@dell:~$ glxgears
44995 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8998.885 FPS
62434 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12486.702 FPS
63350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12669.894 FPS
66055 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13210.984 FPS
brandon@dell:~$
```

I've done all the basic tweaks (to regedit/config.wtf) and it's running windowed.

----------


## American_Outcast

> Thanks for the reply. Don't really have too much to test... but glxgears runs good:
> 
> 
> ```
> brandon@dell:~$ glxgears
> 44995 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8998.885 FPS
> 62434 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12486.702 FPS
> 63350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12669.894 FPS
> 66055 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13210.984 FPS
> ...


Your getting better FPS with glxgears then I am  :Sad: , lol. Have you checked the WoW forum to see if anyone is having similar problems? There may be a game bug that is affecting Windows and Mac users as well. Other then that I am lost on what the problem could be. Sorry I couldn't help.

----------


## Dethis

is the a  SET command i can put in the config.wtf to make it windowed,

I cant open WoW yet, need to update and stuff, or i would of done it through the video options

----------


## ImNeat

> is the a  SET command i can put in the config.wtf to make it windowed


SET gxWindow "1"

----------


## Faud

I just did a fresh install of gusty and reformated my harddrive. Ive installed WoW and its running fine under wine. However when I tried to copy and paste my old config.wtf file my screen goes totally white and I have to restart X.  When I delete the config.wtf and just run the game (letting it create its own) the game runs fine. I am just wondering what would cause this ? Something different in my sound drives maybe ?

----------


## Lord C

This guide worked a treat for me. Thanks

I didn't even install WoW, just copied it from a Windows partition.

----------


## ImNeat

> when I tried to copy and paste my old config.wtf file my screen goes totally white and I have to restart X.  When I delete the config.wtf and just run the game (letting it create its own) the game runs fine


Weird... after reading this post I deleted my config.wtf and let the game create its own... and now my color problem posted above is fixed... strange.  
Problem now is the game won't fully log into a toon. It just hangs.

*edit: here's my deal...
1.) -d3d gives me a segfault
2.) -opengl gives me that strange blue hue problem posted above
3.) no flags gives me a "wine client error:17: read: Bad address" error and freezes after selecting a chara.

Anyone have any ideas?...

----------


## rythm

hey yall, this is my first time posting, and as I have just started using Ubuntu i feel way above me head trying to get this game to work. So, i installed wine, can play fine with Starcraft and Brood War, and my glxinfo | grep rendering returns that direct rendering is on. My glxgears work fine, but WOW doesnt want to cooperate unfortunately. When I try to load it with  


```
 wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -opengl
```

it gives me an error message saying 

```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7caa0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7caa0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ede4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_VALUE (0x501) from extension detection
 @ directx.c / 775
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ed18,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f34c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f554,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f540,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f05c,0x00000000), stub!
```

 and a popup saying that i need to have a graphics card with TMU. When i try to run it with 

```
 wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -d3d
```

 i get an error message saying 

```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cac0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cac0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ede4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_VALUE (0x501) from extension detection
 @ directx.c / 775
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ed18,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f34c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_VALUE (0x501) from extension detection
 @ directx.c / 775
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f724,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x12b4e8) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x12eae0) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f05c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wave:wodPlayer_Reset shouldn't have headers left
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x30024, (nil), 16): stub
```

I hear a sound associated with WOW, but nothing happens on my screen execpt my resolution changes. If I dont quit out with alt+f4 in the first 5 seconds then myi screen quacks out and i have to do a forced restart. 

Please help, 
thank.
Ryhtm

----------


## spydirweb

I did a fresh install of Gutsy Gibbon, added the wine repo's and installed the latest version of wine.  Setup all the stuff like nvidia prop. drivers, etc, etc.  When I run WoW now I actually get slightly better FPS but I have a strange issue where seemingly randomly Xorg causes a huge surge in CPU cycles and freezes up my system for about 3-4 seconds.  I only know it's Xorg because I spent about 3 hours trying to force the CPU cycle surge, and watching top, ps auxwf, and a few other things.  The only consistent thing that ran up the CPU within reason to compete with WoW's timing is the Xorg process. I haven't had this problem with anything except WoW, so I assume it's related to nvidia drivers, X.org itself, or OpenGL.  I'm just curious if anyone else has seen this issue, and if so what they might of done to overcome it, or if anyone has some more ideas for a direction to point me in.

I'll say this, I have tried changing my video driver.  Ubuntu's restricted driver manager uses the nviida-new and I tried normal nvidia, and wow... the problems that cropped up from that!

----------


## Colro

I'm actually having the same problem with several games including Counter-Strike 1.6, Natural Selection, and Warcraft 3. I've tried using DISPLAY=:0 thinking it was probably just lag from compiz, but no dice.

----------


## spydirweb

well that makes it sound like an OpenGL problem?

----------


## ImNeat

Does anyone with a Dell 1420N (or any intel X3100 igp laptop) have this game working via wine? If so, how are you configured?

----------


## dublinfireman

I need help, I used to have sound with WoW but now I just hear little "chirps" and the game locks up, I'm guessing it has to be an issue with Wine, I have unchecked the OSS and checked the ALSA, but my wave out says dmix:0, not my audio card, hopefully this makes sense.

----------


## American_Outcast

Has anyone using Wine given CrossOver a try? I know it is commercial software but it does have a 30 day free trial. It could be enough time for people to figure out the Wine issue or for wine to fix what ever problem this is.

I am using it now and it is working great, even after doing an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 with the Update Manager. It is very easy, much easier, to get things running with WoW then Wine seems to be.

Just a thought and idea, (And no I don't work for CrossOver or hold any stocks or whatever with it, lol.)

----------


## merlyn

Hi folks,

Game is running a treat, with Burning Crusade expansion.

The only thing I would like to get happening now is running in fullscreen.

It's simple enough to set up  but the Gnome panel simply won't get out of the way.

Any tips or suggestions on how to get fullscreen working would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.

----------


## JESSU

In wow the bottom action bar is cut off. I have tried going to the wine configuration, checking emulate a virtual desktop and setting the size, but it is still cut off.
Any ideas?

----------


## Dethis

My graphics are abit messed up and out of place, and i'm getting extreml low FPS, can anyone help me out?

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/2...eenshotce9.png

----------


## Toroxor

I am relatively new to Ubuntu and I am having trouble running WoW with wine.  I open WoW with wine and I can get to the game movie at the beginning but when I hit any key that cancels the movie WoW just crashes.  WoW crashes anyway after the movie finishes.  Im using 7.10 and my WoW client is up to date.  Does anyone know why its crashing?

----------


## Akillese

Ill put it this way WOW is BAD i can think of a million better games such as runescape  or swords and sandals play a good game and to add for runescape become a member wen ur level 50 at min or it pointless

----------


## Toroxor

erm?  I asked for help with this problem not for other games to play.  Stay on topic please.

----------


## Toroxor

okay I got it running with 
cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/
wine WoW.exe -opengl

but the second time I used it. it opens up WoW, but the screen just stays black for some reason.  :Confused:   anyone know what to do here?

----------


## hikaricore

> My graphics are abit messed up and out of place, and i'm getting extreml low FPS, can anyone help me out?
> 
> http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/2...eenshotce9.png


Errmmm... have you attempted to run the game WITHOUT Beryl running?  ^_^

Just checking.

----------


## madchaz

Good day all

I'm having a small issue. The game runs flawlesly until I try to leave it or logout of my toon. It will then just freze. I have to alt+tab out and kill it from the terminal, otherwise it will just sit there forever (for at least 10 minutes anyway, as that is how long I wanted)

Anyone as an idea?

Specs: Ubuntu 7.10
AMD64 3800+
1G of RAM
GeForce 7300GT using the Nvidia drivers

----------


## RobotAlligator

I get stuck on the part where I'm even installing the game.  I downloaded it off the WoW website and all I get is(after doing the wine Installer.exe)

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
ALSA lib conf.c:3949 :Sad: snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
ALSA lib control.c:909 :Sad: snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0


Excuse me I know the answer may be in this thread, but I have to leave in a few minutes and I can't browse through 95 pages :Sad: .

----------


## Dimas

I installed WoW under Linux and graphics works (less fps than Windows), but I have no sound. It works for all other things included games, the problems seems to be with Wine. I have:
- WoW running with Wine 0.9.47.
- Ubuntu 7.10 and WIndows Vista in the other partition
- Mainboard ASUS P5K Deluxe with integrated sound card
- NVidia 8800 Gts

I followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft. When I start winecfg I have these errors:



```
dimas@hastpc:~$ sudo winecfg
[sudo] password for dimas:
ALSA lib conf.c:3949:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
ALSA lib conf.c:3949:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 1
ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:1
ALSA lib pcm_mmap.c:369:(snd_pcm_mmap) mmap failed: Invalid argument
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on Conexant CX8811, disabling mixer
```

Inside WoW, under sound preferences it doesn't shows any sound output...
I've tried ALSA and OSS with the same result.

Someone can help? I've googled but I haven't found any solution to that...

UPDATED: Yes, I've added these lines to Config.wtf:


```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
```

----------


## madchaz

> I get stuck on the part where I'm even installing the game.  I downloaded it off the WoW website and all I get is(after doing the wine Installer.exe)
> 
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
> ALSA lib conf.c:3949snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
> ALSA lib control.c:909snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
> 
> 
> Excuse me I know the answer may be in this thread, but I have to leave in a few minutes and I can't browse through 95 pages.


You need to install the binary drivers for your card. If you are using 7.10, I sujest you right clic on the desktop to change your background. Then go to the last tab and enable effects. This will make Ubuntu install the drivers and enable DRI in X. Once you reboot, you should be ok

----------


## tisto

sudo apt-get install wine
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
        Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installable
E: Broken packages






> Try this instead.
> 
> Go to Applications>Add/Remove
> 
> Then when that window pops up do a search in the top left and type in wine. Try installing it that way first and see if that works better.
> 
> Edit: If it says it is installed then uninstall it and reinstall it.


Still have the problem, tried with the above and with synaptics and both say the same thing, that the package is not installable for some reason. Anyone have any ide how i can fix this. The intresting thing here is that am running on clean 7.10 install. Totaly fresh. Anyone?

***** SOLVED *****

I just googled for those 2 missing packages and downloaded / installed. After that is worked, the installation anyway, haven not tryed running anything yet. The intresting part is why those 2 packages where missing. Beats me..

----------


## JESSU

Booo runesacpe :LOL:

----------


## Nkari

Interesting updates.

Somehow the update to Gutsy through the update manager or the random messing around with that got WoW to basically work.

Previously I could get the game to start in D3D but no log in to any realm (hang at start of log in bar), and attempting to start in OpenGL gave an error about the video card being inadequate and requiring one with Dual TMU support. 

I can now log all the way in in D3D and I don't get garbage error about an unsuported graphics card when I try open GL. Of course open GL is way smoother and pointer looks right not a fuzzy black blob like in D3D.

Couldn't log onto one of the servers properly (the one currently set to default) but that may have just been server related, because one of the other servers I have characters on worked fine

So that was all cool, the sound even just worked straight away.

There was some annoying menu bars still there (The top and botom menu bars from the desktop ), and the bottom part of my user interface was missing, so I couldn't check my FPS. 

SO I started messing around to see if i could make it better, and I managed to turn the bottom one off, it was calling itself a "Gnome Panel", but instead of the program filling the space there was just desktop background. Not great time to exit the program and start it up again.

Only this time it crashed on exit for some reason, didn't do that before, just exited cleanly, and it crashed my whole desktop in the process, fairly uncool.

But it gets worse, now I can not get the Ubuntu GUI to start at all (looks like video setting have somehow got really messed up), that is a fairly extreme crash, I think I will be able to fix it in the xorg config file somehow, just a matter of playing with it. But I had people ringing me up waiting for me to get on and play with them.

----------


## Sammi

@Nkari
Glad to hear that Gutsy is an improvement for you  :Smile: 

Not so happy to hear about your crash  :Sad: 


To other people:
Please see this new article I made for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting

I've basically taken the troubleshooting section of the main article and put it in its own article for easier navigation. Please tell me what you think of this move. It's all reversible you know  :Smile:

----------


## American_Outcast

> @Nkari
> Glad to hear that Gutsy is an improvement for you 
> 
> Not so happy to hear about your crash 
> 
> 
> To other people:
> Please see this new article I made for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting
> 
> I've basically taken the troubleshooting section of the main article and put it in its own article for easier navigation. Please tell me what you think of this move. It's all reversible you know


Excellent Move.

----------


## Nkari

Splitting that troubleshooting off into its own is probably a good idea, the howto was a little long to flick through if you were just trying to troubleshoot.

And the problem with the gnome bars was mentioned there I just noticed, so I may be able to fix the minor wow problems now from info in there alone, after I unbreak the whole system.

----------


## pzhukke

Hey!

I installed WoW on my Windows disk, and copied it to my ubuntu harddirve, installed wine, and tries to execute it.

WoW starts, but nothing seems to happend, Im still on my desktop, no "Wow login window" is showed, nothing is showed, the program only runs...
Well, I post my terminal output:




> ALSA lib conf.c:3949snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
> ALSA lib control.c:909snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eda8,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecd0,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ac,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a4,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f580,0x00000000), stub!
> ...



According to me, it seems that its some Graphic error, that makes WoW not to startup correctly.
However, if you know how to solve my problem, please post a reply!

----------


## pzhukke

Hey!
I've followed the sticky guide here on the forum, but it still doesn't work...

I installed WoW on my Windows disk, and copied it to my ubuntu harddirve, installed wine, and tries to execute it.

Here is how the game "works":
If I remove my WTF/config.wtf file, and execute the program like this:
wine WoW.exe -opengl
the game starts but no background image is displayed, it is just black
and it is only the login window.
And if I try to login, wow locks itself and shows some wierd graphic draws on the screen...
Then my terminal output looks like this:

ALSA lib conf.c:3949 :Sad: snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
ALSA lib control.c:909 :Sad: snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eda8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecd0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f29c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f004,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f52c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f51c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f004,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374029c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme :Razz: rocess:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x775b94a4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB

Okey, so I test to run without -opengl on the end, the game starts, and the intro movie is showed, and if I cancel that, the game is being shutdown and the terminal looks like this:

ALSA lib conf.c:3949 :Sad: snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
ALSA lib control.c:909 :Sad: snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eda8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecd0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f29c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f004,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x12fbf0) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x12ffc0) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f004,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
err:d3d_draw:blt_to_drawable Blitting surfaces from sysmem not supported yet
Mesa 7.0.1 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22

Okey, so finally, if I use my config.wtf, wich contains this on the end:
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
It is only black on the screen, and the terminal tells me:

ALSA lib conf.c:3949 :Sad: snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
ALSA lib control.c:909 :Sad: snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 112 (SPI_GETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eda8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecd0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f580,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374029c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme :Razz: rocess:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x797fe4a4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB


Okey.
If you made it down here, I hope you know how to solve this problem!

P.S. Sorry for my bad english!

I think it might be a graphic error or something, so if you know how to solve my problem, please post a reply!

P.S. Sorry for my bad english  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ValdrBodom

I'm currently playing WoW under Wine with all the classic performance enhancing settings done (according to several online howto's).

Hardware/Software:
Ubuntu 7.10
Wine 0.9.47
Nvidia 100.14.19
Core2Duo 4300
2GB DDR
8600GT 512MB

I get good fps in extremely crowded areas (~35) and over 100 over lighter terrain. Still I lack the smoothness of WoW under Windows and D3D. The feeling is comparable to mouse filtering. Vsync doesnt seem to affect this at all.

Does anyone know if the limitation is due to Wine or how the Geforce 8 performs with the latest Nvidia driver?

----------


## TidusBlade

Whats your graphics card by the way? I had an ATi on the family computer, and had some problems getting WoW to run.

----------


## Enverex

Are you using composite or anything like that? Paste the output of "glxinfo" please.

----------


## merlyn

Hi all,

I finally got this to work. For those who are interested here's how.Open CompizConfig Settings ManagerScroll down until you see the section titled Window Management.Enable the *Extra WM Actions* pluginOpen the config dialogue & click the arrow next to General to display the various config options for the pluginClick on the space next to *Toggle Fullscreen* where it says disabled. It should now read "New Accelerator...", (without the quotes)Press the key combination you wish to use for toggling full screen mode. I've used <ctrl><alt><return> as per the Beryl hotkeys mentioned in Sammis' trouble shooting guide for consistency.The Extra WM Actions should now appear as per my screenshot, unless you've chosen a different set of hot keys that is.Run the game, and when it's up & happening use your hot key combination.Enjoy the gaming experience in fullscreen. No more Gnome panels / window borders taking up screen real estate.Note: This works fine for me on my system. Nvidia geForce 7600gs (AGP), Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, nvidia-glx-new100.14.19+2.6.22-14.9, compiz 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1, wine 0.9.46-0ubuntu1, WOW TBC

Cheers.

----------


## lesion

nvm.

----------


## calivan_mol

If this is a repeat I apologize in advance, but I haven't found any documents to this point covering this issue.

I'm just started using Wine as I'm struggling with Cedega, the move so far has been simplistic and problem free. But I'm experiencing one issue that is causing me extreme annoyance.

Every time I try to tab out of World of Warcraft to my desktop, but the game will not minimize or bring other applications to the front of the screen. I do get outlines of the applications, but my wine driven WoW just suppresses them soon after.

Are there any solutions out there that I can be pointed towards or advice to be given?

I'm currently running Ubuntu 7.10 and Wine .9.47.

Thanks!

----------


## Faud

could you just run WoW on its own desktop and then just switch desktops instead. Since I dont know the direct answer to your question maybe that could be a workaround for awhile.

----------


## TinMachine

Right, I followed the Wiki guide you have here to install WoW on Linux, it installed fine. 

I followed all the steps, and when you start WoW.exe (I have tried in command line), the movie at the beginning plays fine... Then the login screen comes and it's totally screwed, the screen is totally messed up, all the objects seem to be in place (buttons and such) but there are no text on them and there are all shafts of colour all over the place.

If you ignore this and try to login, it will half load the next screen then freeze and crash...

I was thinking graphics card, since I only have a Sony VAIO N11S/W with on-board intel graphics... But it works fine on Windows!

Anyone have any clue as to what is wrong? 

I'll provide some info when I get home from work if you need the WINE command line output or something...

I bet it's something really stupid eh?

Thanks in advance

Luke

----------


## TidusBlade

Try running wow.exe from the terminal by doing something such as "wine wow.exe" in the directory which WoW is installed in and post back the results.
And as a side note, I think the forums got fed up with so much WoW thread  :Razz:  Anyways this should probably here since I've seen almost all wow threads getting moved/merged with that one.

----------


## Goronok

I know a lot of people might try to fight me on this,  but WoW installs, patches, and runs a lot better/smoother using Crossover Office than it ever will with just wine. (www.codeweavers.com)  

I would also check to make sure you have the latest video card drivers. Are you able to run other games ok?

----------


## TinMachine

Yes, it probably will... But WINE is free... (heh)

I'll post the terminal output when I get home...

Not sure what other _games_ I've tried in WINE really... The falling sand game runs well and there are a couple freeware apps that will run.

This is the only major thing I've tried to make run...

Did I also mention that the T&Cs come up alright after the video and before the screen.

Where do you get a linux driver for an intel onboard graphics?

----------


## reiki

> Hi all,
> 
> I finally got this to work. For those who are interested here's how.Open CompizConfig Settings ManagerScroll down until you see the section titled Window Management.Enable the *Extra WM Actions* pluginOpen the config dialogue & click the arrow next to General to display the various config options for the pluginClick on the space next to *Toggle Fullscreen* where it says disabled. It should now read "New Accelerator...", (without the quotes)Press the key combination you wish to use for toggling full screen mode. I've used <ctrl><alt><return> as per the Beryl hotkeys mentioned in Sammis' trouble shooting guide for consistency.The Extra WM Actions should now appear as per my screenshot, unless you've chosen a different set of hot keys that is.Run the game, and when it's up & happening use your hot key combination.Enjoy the gaming experience in fullscreen. No more Gnome panels / window borders taking up screen real estate.Note: This works fine for me on my system. Nvidia geForce 7600gs (AGP), Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, nvidia-glx-new100.14.19+2.6.22-14.9, compiz 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1, wine 0.9.46-0ubuntu1, WOW TBC
> 
> Cheers.


when you do this, how is WoW set up for resolution inside WoW itself? Do you set it for full screen res? I had mine set to like.... 1184x852 or something like that and added the -windowed parm to the end of the line in my launcher. When WoW starts I maximize the window and still have the gnome bars, but WoW fits the screen in between.... hope that makes sense.

So if my normal screen res is 1280x1024.... do I set WoW to 1280x1024 (inside WoW's graphics configuration)? Do I leave the -windowed parm on there and then just hit cntrl+alt+enter and it goes full screen?

I suppose I could just TRY these things but thought maybe you could shed some light and save me some time  :Smile: 

thanks

----------


## Sammi

To CarlKarsten who's section I removed from the howto:

Hi and thank you for your contribution and effort.

It is simply not practical to make separate guides on how to make things work on different computer configurations. The whole point of the community wiki is to create unified guides for each subject. Ubuntu users should not have to scavenge all over the web to find an article that describes how to fix a general issue on particular computer setup - in stead we answer all at once in one reading. 

The section you added was targeted towards a very narrow user base, and I just don't think that the community wiki is the best place for you to post your personal experience with running WoW with Wine. A blog or even this forum or tread is more suited for the kind of info you supplied.

Besides I've had the short and simple explanation in this tread for ages  :Very Happy:

----------


## jackfusion

What if the installer.exe file dose not show up when you put in the cd and have selected show hidden files but in windows it dose? How do you get the install.exe to show up in ubuntu 7.10?  Hope this is not a repost.

----------


## hikaricore

> What if the installer.exe file dose not show up when you put in the cd and have selected show hidden files but in windows it dose? How do you get the install.exe to show up in ubuntu 7.10?  Hope this is not a repost.



There is no reason you should have to "show hidden" files to see the installer on the CD.  That said you should probably be running the installer from CLI or copying the contents of all the CDs to your desktop and installing it from there anyway.

----------


## Jakk64

While i was running WoW with wine 9.3.0 or something near this number it ran perfectly. However when i updated it i can no longer get into the game as it hangs on the loading screen, i read through the troubleshooting and added in the lines for ATI cards but it has had no effect. I have also searched the forums for the past hour and a half for an answer but it still hangs, is there anything else i can do?

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## merlyn

> when you do this, how is WoW set up for resolution inside WoW itself? Do you set it for full screen res? I had mine set to like.... 1184x852 or something like that and added the -windowed parm to the end of the line in my launcher. When WoW starts I maximize the window and still have the gnome bars, but WoW fits the screen in between.... hope that makes sense.
> 
> So if my normal screen res is 1280x1024.... do I set WoW to 1280x1024 (inside WoW's graphics configuration)? Do I leave the -windowed parm on there and then just hit cntrl+alt+enter and it goes full screen?
> 
> I suppose I could just TRY these things but thought maybe you could shed some light and save me some time 
> 
> thanks


No worries.

First things first I run the game in Open GL mode, perhaps I ought to have mentioned that in my earlier post.

Getting to the point, I have the following line in my Config.wtf to enable windowed mode, never tried any of the other methods as this worked for me straight up.



```
SET gxWindow "1"
```

My screen resolution is set to the same as my desktop.

In order to set the resolution I first installed the "Apply to forhead patch" which can be downloaded from here.

Once that was installed I used the in game video config dialogue the set the resolution.

This may seem like a bit of stuffing around to get the game resolution set, but it was the only method that worked for me.

Was all that is in place just follow the steps mentioned in my earlier post.

Hope that helps.

Cheers.

----------


## merlyn

> What if the installer.exe file dose not show up when you put in the cd and have selected show hidden files but in windows it dose? How do you get the install.exe to show up in ubuntu 7.10?  Hope this is not a repost.


In actual fact I ran into this exact problem when trying to install the Burning Crusade expansion.

Don't ask me why this occurred as WOW (original) installed without a hitch, under Gutsy.

To get around it I booted into my trusty Feisty install, & copied all the files from the install media to my HD. 

Rebooted into Gutsy and pointed Wine to  the files on my Feisty Drive (which I have mounted), and hey presto it worked.

You could try a similar approach and copy the files to your Windows partition, mount it to read the contents from Gutsy and point wine to the installer there.

Cheers.

----------


## merlyn

> Ubuntu users should not have to scavenge all over the web to find an article that describes how to fix a general issue on particular computer setup - in stead we answer all at once in one reading.


Ok I'll bite on this one.

I've posted two questions on this thread initially regarding screen resolution settings.

Eight days later I posted another question regarding getting the game to run in full screen mode.

Neither question got a response.

I found the answer to my first question by browsing through the (at the time) 85 pages of posts of this thread.

Subsequent browsing of this thread for an answer to my second question found (at the time) one reference to Fullscreen.

I can't remember the exact wording of the post but it basically said something like 'give up on running full screen / run windowed mode / then maximise the window'.

I found references in other WOW threads to fullscreen mode and posted a question there also with no response.

In short not being satisfied with this, I did as mentioned in the above quote "scavanged the web", beginning with the Compiz wiki & forums. 

This yielded no result. Either.

In the end google saved the day via a 'compiz + fullscreen' search, which turned up a thread post regarding the "Extra WM actions" plugin.

Following which I posted a mini guide on this thread hopefully to help others avoiding having to "scavenge" for an answer which quite frankly this 'helpful' thread had failed to provide.

----------


## zach12

We now need a itunes in wine howto !

----------


## Ferrat

> While i was running WoW with wine 9.3.0 or something near this number it ran perfectly. However when i updated it i can no longer get into the game as it hangs on the loading screen, i read through the troubleshooting and added in the lines for ATI cards but it has had no effect. I have also searched the forums for the past hour and a half for an answer but it still hangs, is there anything else i can do?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You're prolly not going to like this but reinstall or copy the MPQ files from a buddy or something, sounds like an MPQ error, try creating a new character on the opposit faction and same faction and see it you can get online with them, if you can, time to reinstall or get new MPQs

----------


## Naegling23

this might not be a wine problem, it might be a wow problem.  When was the last time that you remember wow running correcty?

Try running wow in direct3d mode instead of opengl.  If it works, then you should be able to use opengl mode again.  A month or so ago, blizzard was collecting data from users, and it wasnt working under opengl mode.  Once the data was collected, the game would return to working fine.  Try this fix first, then let us know if it solves the problem or not.

----------


## Sammi

@ merlyn

Thanks for biting and thanks for the info and the effort in finding the info. Added it to the troubleshooting section. Now others with a similar problem will not have to scavenge  :Very Happy: 

We all have to contribute something for free software to be free.

----------


## dlwchico

I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, I've had it on my computer for several months now.

I started with 7.04 and upgraded to 7.10 when it became available.

I installed WoW and have been using it fine for some time now.  Earlier today I logged on and was playing, no problem.   This evening I tried to log on and WoW isn't working.  

Between the time WoW was working and now I did let the auto updater install some new update. The update was "gnome-screensaver (2.20.0-0ubuntu4) to 2.20.0-0ubuntu4.2"  

Could this have broken WoW somehow?

I tried running it from a terminal and get this error message:


EDIT:

Found the problem. It seems that the screen saver overwrote the OpenGL libraries that were installed by the nVidia driver. I reinstalled them and restarted and now it works again.  
Stupid screensaver!

----------


## merlyn

> @ merlyn
> 
> Thanks for biting and thanks for the info and the effort in finding the info. Added it to the troubleshooting section. Now others with a similar problem will not have to scavenge 
> 
> We all have to contribute something for free software to be free.


No worries. If I came across as being a bit grumpy, it was in fact the way I felt.

I love Open Source / Linux (have been running it since RH 5.1), I especially love the community spirit of Ubuntu.

I was admittedly a little peeved at having not received responses to my queries, to memory the only time that I recall this ever happening since I joined the Ubuntu community.

Apart from that I thankyou for your response and the action that you have taken to make the information more accessable to others.

That is what this (Ubuntu) forum is all about.

Cheers.

----------


## gazzelle084

:Guitar: im cool

----------


## reiki

> Hi all,
> 
> I finally got this to work. For those who are interested here's how.Open CompizConfig Settings ManagerScroll down until you see the section titled Window Management.Enable the *Extra WM Actions* pluginOpen the config dialogue & click the arrow next to General to display the various config options for the pluginClick on the space next to *Toggle Fullscreen* where it says disabled. It should now read "New Accelerator...", (without the quotes)Press the key combination you wish to use for toggling full screen mode. I've used <ctrl><alt><return> as per the Beryl hotkeys mentioned in Sammis' trouble shooting guide for consistency.The Extra WM Actions should now appear as per my screenshot, unless you've chosen a different set of hot keys that is.Run the game, and when it's up & happening use your hot key combination.Enjoy the gaming experience in fullscreen. No more Gnome panels / window borders taking up screen real estate.Note: This works fine for me on my system. Nvidia geForce 7600gs (AGP), Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, nvidia-glx-new100.14.19+2.6.22-14.9, compiz 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1, wine 0.9.46-0ubuntu1, WOW TBC
> 
> Cheers.


Merlyn!  Hey... I found Extra WM Actions. It was already enabled. But none of the actions inside there will let me add key combinations. I can only press letters or number. How do you get the cntrl+alt+enter combo in there. It never says "New Accelerator" it just pops a dialogue box that lets me enter a "Key"

*** EDIT *** Nevermind... I found it..... sheesh I'm dumb

----------


## BuzzardB

Hello Ubuntu community!

I recently got Gutsy Gibbon all installed and working snazzily and following the guide here got WoW up and running.

It was working great...for two days...then the 8.42 drivers came out and being a sucker for pretty things I got them and following another guide on this site along with a linux inclined friend got them all installed and working.

Downside is now my WoW has taken a turn for the worst.
My login screen now looks like this.

http://buzzhost.org/gamepics/WoW/error01.png

And ingame (yes it seems to load fine O_o) its bare minimum, basic textures on ground near me...no walls or characters or sky images though.

I have these lines in my conf.wtf file

SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"

This is my video card "device" section in the Xorg.

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
	Driver		"fglrx"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Option 		"Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option		"UseFastTLS" "0"
	Option 		"KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
EndSection

And this is the launcher command.

wine "/home/jesse/.wine/drive_c/Program FIles/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe" -opengl


So from what I can tell I have covered all the basics, but im too new at linux to know what to do further, any and all help would be appreciated.

----------


## merlyn

> Merlyn!  Hey... I found Extra WM Actions. It was already enabled. But none of the actions inside there will let me add key combinations. I can only press letters or number. How do you get the cntrl+alt+enter combo in there. It never says "New Accelerator" it just pops a dialogue box that lets me enter a "Key"
> 
> *** EDIT *** Nevermind... I found it..... sheesh I'm dumb


Glad you got it happening in the end.

Perhaps I should have mentioned it may take a number of attempts as I couldn't get the key bindings to register or 'stick' straight away either.

As for that dialogue box, that pops up occasionally. 

Not sure why the inconsistency occurs, but hey we are playing with 'pre release' ie pre 1.0 software, and that's half the fun.

Cheers.

----------


## reiki

Merlyn-

Thanks for your detective work in figuring that out. Using the Extra WM Actions to toggle to full screen I can now play WoW full screen with no gnome panels top and bottom. Everyone looks.... larger!  :Smile: 

I also think it's nice that I can still use cntrl+alt+ arrow to rotate the cube to a new desktop and look something up in my browser and then rotate back to my full screen WoW session. 

awesome.... just awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## havarha

> Glad you got it happening in the end.
> 
> Perhaps I should have mentioned it may take a number of attempts as I couldn't get the key bindings to register or 'stick' straight away either.
> 
> As for that dialogue box, that pops up occasionally. 
> 
> Not sure why the inconsistency occurs, but hey we are playing with 'pre release' ie pre 1.0 software, and that's half the fun.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks for the howto, Merlyn, but I can't get it to work :/
I enabled the Extra VM Actions, got the shortcut to stick and work, but not in WoW. I can fullscreen any window in Gnome, but it doesn't work in WoW.

I take it that you got it working fine while running Compiz?
Can you also switch desktops without any problems? When I switch desktop WoW crashes. Works without Compiz.  (I have the cube enabled in Compiz.)

----------------------------

Never mind me  :Wink: 
Forgot to SET gxWindow "1". That fixed both my problems. Now I can play full screen and switch desktops.

Cheers Merlyn!  :Smile:

----------


## reiki

I'm running this in 7.10 (Gutsy) with compiz on and the advanced configuration tool. I have the cube active. When you're running WoW it should be starting windowed. I mean like.... at the end of your launcher line (this is one way to do it) it should say:

wine "C:/path-to-your-WoW-install/WoW.exe" -windowed

Merlyn has a setting in his WoW config file that does this, but I forgot to look it up before posting  :Smile:   So I think there at least 2 ways to do it.

*edit* GAH!  you edited while I was typing a response... I gotta learn to type faster  :Smile:

----------


## marianito

> Hello Ubuntu community!
> 
> I recently got Gutsy Gibbon all installed and working snazzily and following the guide here got WoW up and running.
> 
> It was working great...for two days...then the 8.42 drivers came out and being a sucker for pretty things I got them and following another guide on this site along with a linux inclined friend got them all installed and working.
> 
> Downside is now my WoW has taken a turn for the worst.
> My login screen now looks like this.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY THE SAME ERROR HERE!

----------


## Jforsyth

So, I've gotten WoW installed and working. Everything seems to be functional, Except for one thing: I can't switch from WoW to another program or to my desktop without completely exiting it.

If I alt-tab, the program switcher GUI comes up, but I can't actually switch to another program with it.

I tried to run WoW in another workstation, I can switch to another workstation easily (and access other programs), but when I move back into WoW's workstation, the game completely disappears. It is gone from the taskbar, but still running as a process (and taking up memory). 

Any advice?

----------


## firezip

Anyone know how I can get addons to work?

I placed them in interface/addons but they are showing up in WoW.

----------


## Jforsyth

> Anyone know how I can get addons to work?
> 
> I placed them in interface/addons but they are showing up in WoW.


What do you mean by them not showing up?

Are they just not working in-game, or do they not appear in your addons list?

----------


## firezip

> What do you mean by them not showing up?
> 
> Are they just not working in-game, or do they not appear in your addons list?


When I am at the character selection screen, there is no "addons" button. Not sure if this affects it but I just copied and pasted WoW from a windows installation.

----------


## Jforsyth

> When I am at the character selection screen, there is no "addons" button. Not sure if this affects it but I just copied and pasted WoW from a windows installation.


That's strange...I don't really know a solution for it. Fortunately I'm not very experienced at all so maybe there is someone else that can help

My addons are working fine, and I too just copied from my windows partition, so that probably isn't the issue.

----------


## TheJanderson

Thanks for this pretty simple and straightforward giude! I was able to get WoW 2.2.3.7359 working in 7.10 the first try following your steps.

----------


## merlyn

> Merlyn-
> 
> Thanks for your detective work in figuring that out. Using the Extra WM Actions to toggle to full screen I can now play WoW full screen with no gnome panels top and bottom. Everyone looks.... larger! 
> 
> I also think it's nice that I can still use cntrl+alt+ arrow to rotate the cube to a new desktop and look something up in my browser and then rotate back to my full screen WoW session. 
> 
> awesome.... just awesome.


You're welcome mate.

----------


## merlyn

> Thanks for the howto, Merlyn, but I can't get it to work :/
> I enabled the Extra VM Actions, got the shortcut to stick and work, but not in WoW. I can fullscreen any window in Gnome, but it doesn't work in WoW.
> 
> I take it that you got it working fine while running Compiz?
> Can you also switch desktops without any problems? When I switch desktop WoW crashes. Works without Compiz.  (I have the cube enabled in Compiz.)
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Never mind me 
> ...


Groovy, glad you got it sorted.

Enjoy the fullscreen experience.

Cheers.

----------


## Merritt.kr

> Hello Ubuntu community!
> 
> I recently got Gutsy Gibbon all installed and working snazzily and following the guide here got WoW up and running.
> 
> It was working great...for two days...then the 8.42 drivers came out and being a sucker for pretty things I got them and following another guide on this site along with a linux inclined friend got them all installed and working.
> 
> Downside is now my WoW has taken a turn for the worst.
> My login screen now looks like this.
> 
> ...




I am having the exact same problem. Even tried re-installing WoW, no luck. This problem has persisted over 2 different drivers as well (currently using ATI 8.42.3 fglrx)... any suggestions anyone?

----------


## marianito

> I am having the exact same problem. Even tried re-installing WoW, no luck. This problem has persisted over 2 different drivers as well (currently using ATI 8.42.3 fglrx)... any suggestions anyone?


Im having the same problem, i want to apport my X logs errors. Currently using last propietary ati driver.



```
X Window System Version 1.3.0
Release Date: 19 April 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8)
Current Operating System: Linux awake 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686
Build Date: 29 September 2007
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 26 22:26:16 2007
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"
(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"
(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x81ea440
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2
	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f1 card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,02fc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0261 card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 10de,0272 card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 1565,3402 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card 1565,3402 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,0266 card 1565,5401 rev a1 class 01,01,85 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 10de,026b card 1565,8213 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 10de,0269 card 1565,2501 rev a1 class 06,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,71c7 card 1458,2160 rev 9e class 03,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,71e7 card 1458,2161 rev 9e class 03,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 04:08:0: chip 1131,7130 card 1a7f,2004 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 1 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfd800000 - 0xfd8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 2 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 3 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfd900000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 4 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfdb00000 - 0xfdbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfda00000 - 0xfdafffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series] rev 158, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xfd9f0000/16, I/O @ 0xbc00/8
(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series] rev 158, Mem @ 0xfd9e0000/16
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff3ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfd9f0000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xfd9e0000 - 0xfd9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff3ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfd9f0000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xfd9e0000 - 0xfd9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff3ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xfd9f0000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0xfd9e0000 - 0xfd9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.42.3
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.42.3
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.423.2                  
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct 19 2007 16:13:26
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x71C7) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff3ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xfd9f0000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0xfd9e0000 - 0xfd9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8209338
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff3ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xfd9f0000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0xfd9e0000 - 0xfd9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)
	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 3 card 0 func 0
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "Radeon X1650 Series" (Chipset = 0x71c7)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1458, PciSubDevice = 0x2160)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfd9f0000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.13
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV535
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmGetBusid returned ''
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.42.3
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 43e6  Serial#: 16843009
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 1
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.641 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.611
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.068   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273
(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293
(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321
(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: L1740PQ
(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: 
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6de64301010101
(II) fglrx(0): 	011001036e221b78ea2ee5a4574a9c25
(II) fglrx(0): 	115054a56b80314f454f614f81800101
(II) fglrx(0): 	010101010101302a009851002a403070
(II) fglrx(0): 	1300520e1100001e000000fd00384b1e
(II) fglrx(0): 	530e000a202020202020000000fc004c
(II) fglrx(0): 	3137343050510a2020202020000000fc
(II) fglrx(0): 	00200a20202020202020202020200064
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC
(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001
(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware
(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled
(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 
(II) fglrx(0): Total of 30 modes found for primary display.
(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan
(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm
(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)
(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 256 MB
(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 258048 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] 0	0	0xfd9f0000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfdbff000 - 0xfdbff3ff (0x400) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xfd9f0000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0xfd9e0000 - 0xfd9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[18] 0	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]
	[32] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B](B)
	[33] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[34] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:3:0:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmGetBusid returned ''
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:3:0:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb7c00000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.42.3
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Oct 19 2007
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.22-14-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 20.
(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01000400
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3277)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2253
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 16
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Offscreen Pixmaps
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		14 256x256 slots
		5 512x512 slots
(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used
(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
[atiddx] ASYNCIO init succeed!
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:3:0:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:3:0:0
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
SetClientVersion: 0 9
SetClientVersion: 0 9
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000001
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000000
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000001
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000000
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000001
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000000
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000001
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000000
Receive 3D performance mode message with status: 00000001
```

----------


## Sammi

*@firezip*
Addont work exactly the same way in Linux as in Windows and Mac, so you will probably hava more luck looking for an answer in the official Blizzard WoW forums.




> So, I've gotten WoW installed and working. Everything seems to be functional, Except for one thing: I can't switch from WoW to another program or to my desktop without completely exiting it.
> 
> If I alt-tab, the program switcher GUI comes up, but I can't actually switch to another program with it.
> 
> I tried to run WoW in another workstation, I can switch to another workstation easily (and access other programs), but when I move back into WoW's workstation, the game completely disappears. It is gone from the taskbar, but still running as a process (and taking up memory). 
> 
> Any advice?


You can use merlyn's instructions on making the game itself run in windowed mode, and then use a keyboard shortcut key to make the game to to fullscreen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...0e3d2149d5a7f3

That way the game will have no problem with alt-tabbing.


* @ATI users*
I don't know any fix for those who are having troubles with the newest ATI drivers, other than going back to the old driver. I have a Nvidia myself.

----------


## oneofthemany

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what I need to change to make my WoW installation on Ubuntu Gutsy look like it should?

If you take a look at the attached image you will see that in windows the background is faded ( as it should be ) whereas in the Linux screenshot it's not - only the trees show correctly.

I'm using the restricted drivers. My card is an NVidia 8600 GT.

----------


## TidusBlade

I dont really know the cause of this but you can try looking around the nVidia settings and the WoW video settings if you haven't already.

----------


## oneofthemany

Thanks. I have had a good look at both but can't find anything that makes any difference.  :Sad:

----------


## TidusBlade

By comparing the 2 pictures, I would say, try changing the gamma in the game, could at least maybe make it abit more similar?

----------


## Can+~

The main difference I see, is the purplish fog of the night elves. Is there a fog checkbox? or a file in there with a "fog=0"?
*edit* Taking a closer look, I noticed that trees (meshes/props, however blizzard names it) are fogged, terrain is not. Maybe a "TerrainFog = 0"?

----------


## tatrefthekiller

Are you playing both in OpenGL mode ?
I'm playing Warcraft on Windows (directX) and Ubuntu (OpenGL) and the colors of the game are differents, particularlythe fog..

----------


## TheChaos0

Hey guys, I currently (although been trying in the past but more so actively now  :Smile: ) trying to get my WoW to work properly in my Ubuntu (Gusty now). I have installed and successfully run the game, problem is, while at some places my FPS is MUCH higher than anything I got in Windows (max in windows 80, max in Linux at same place 110) yet in general it is low. 

I have tried the Regedit tweak but it only resulted in wooping 5fps performance increase. My specs are:

Dual Core AMD 2800+ (me finks  :Smile: )
Nvidia Geforce 7600 GT (driver version 100.14.19)
2 gig of RAM
Nforce4 motherboard
Wine version 0.9.47

My xorg.conf looks like:



```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "Files"

	# path to defoma fonts
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "i2c"
    Load           "bitmap"
    Load           "ddc"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "int10"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "vbe"
    Load           "xkb"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "gb, ru"
    Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"
    Option         "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Generic Monitor"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 51.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Generic Video Card"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Generic Video Card"
    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       1
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       4
        Modes      "1200x800" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes      "1200x800" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       15
        Modes      "1200x800" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes      "1200x800" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1200x800" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

My config.wtf looks like:



```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enGB"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1152x864"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisample "1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET farclip "777"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "100"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET accountName ""
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET MusicVolume "1"
SET SoundVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET realmName "Draenor"
SET gameTip "37"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "0.81999999284744"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET SoundUseHardware "0"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "270"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET assistAttack "1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName ""
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Realtek ALC655 rev 0"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Realtek ALC655 rev 0"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET useWeatherShaders "0"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET ShowTargetCastbar "1"
SET ShowVKeyCastbar "1"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET anisotropic "16"
SET Sound_EnableAllSound "0"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3"
```

Not sure what else to include  :Smile: 

I would love to play WoW on Ubuntu, my Windows installation is haunted by error 132, which I am yet to see while playing on Ubuntu  :Smile: 

Any ideas why I am getting rather bad FPS?

----------


## foxy123

Well, it's all explained in the title. It was fine on Feisty but after the upgrade to Gutsy it started to switch off the PC. Any help?

----------


## jfarhou

I think I am having the exact same problem.  Anytime I'm playing any 3d game my computer simply turns itself off with no error message.

----------


## posterberg

> Im having the same problem, i want to apport my X logs errors. Currently using last propietary ati driver.


I have the same problem. The WoW log in screen looked the way it is supposed to look before I applied the Burning Crusade update. My screen looks exactly as the one posted above after installing Burning Crusade.
I have tried fiddeling alot with Config.wtf without success.

Running latest ATI prop driver, not using XGL. Compiz Fusion turned off so it is pure Metacity but nothing seem to resolve this....

Any suggestions are most welcome!

----------


## oni5115

Just wanted to post a thanks.  I was having issues using the current Ubuntu wine 0.9.46 on Gutsy, while using Compiz-Fusion.  Everything ran fine, until I switched workspaces, and the game would disapear (though the process would still be running O.o ).

Running in windowed mode and setting a keyboard short cut to switch to full screen mode works perfectly.   :Very Happy: 

Now to get Ventrillo working...

----------


## posterberg

> I have the same problem. The WoW log in screen looked the way it is supposed to look before I applied the Burning Crusade update. My screen looks exactly as the one posted above after installing Burning Crusade.
> I have tried fiddeling alot with Config.wtf without success.
> 
> Running latest ATI prop driver, not using XGL. Compiz Fusion turned off so it is pure Metacity but nothing seem to resolve this....
> 
> Any suggestions are most welcome!


SOLVED!

Start the game, log in all the way to the game, bring up the configuration dialog and select video option.

Check the attached jpg for setup...

I still have better performance in windowed mode for some reason but I'll crack that one later ;o)

----------


## Malkosha

> Just wanted to post a thanks.  I was having issues using the current Ubuntu wine 0.9.46 on Gutsy, while using Compiz-Fusion.  Everything ran fine, until I switched workspaces, and the game would disapear (though the process would still be running O.o ).
> 
> Running in windowed mode and setting a keyboard short cut to switch to full screen mode works perfectly.  
> 
> Now to get Ventrillo working...


What I did, which was a little different, was to go into the video options while in-game and check both "Windowed Mode" and "Maximize". After that it works great.

YMMV

----------


## Ren Höek

> SOLVED!
> 
> Start the game, log in all the way to the game, bring up the configuration dialog and select video option.
> 
> Check the attached jpg for setup...
> 
> I still have better performance in windowed mode for some reason but I'll crack that one later ;o)


You mean this will solve the problems with the new fglrx 8.42 ?

With the new driver, all charecters and many objects where not rendered. So I switched back to 8.40.

I'm just asking to be sure and not have to reinstall 8.40 again...

----------


## posterberg

> You mean this will solve the problems with the new fglrx 8.42 ?
> 
> With the new driver, all charecters and many objects where not rendered. So I switched back to 8.40.
> 
> I'm just asking to be sure and not have to reinstall 8.40 again...



Yup, that problem... ;o)

Just make sure to exit the game and re-start after changing anything in that dialog. The changes wont work until restart. There is a slight risk that you need the WoW plugin "ApplyToForehead" also. I installed it so I don't know if this will work without it. It's supposed to prevent WoW from freezing after changing stuff in the above posted config dialog.

Good Luck!

/p

----------


## BombeNissen

So, I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10, updated the system, installed wine and also the resticted ATI drivers. 

I've followed the HOWTO that's stikied on the forum and made all the changes thats needed in order to get it working. I dident install WoW from the DVD's but had a fresh copy on my Server thats updated and without any addons ( basicly a fresh installation ) so copyed that to my  laptop that im trying to get wow running on.

I don't have the slightest clue on whats wrong, all I know is that its Wine/WoW that freezes and locks the system but If i have XMMS running with Music then the music dosent stop when the game freezes. 

Anyone have a solution on this ?

The System is: Lenovo T60 -  T5600(1.83GHz), 1GB RAM, 80GB 5400rpm HD, 14.1in 1400x1050 LCD, 128MB ATI Radeon X1400, CDRW/DVDRW, Intel 802.11abg wireless, Bluetooth/Modem, 1Gb Ethernet, UltraNav, Secure chip, Fingerprint reader, 9c Li-Ion batt.

----------


## Leathal

> SOLVED!
> 
> Start the game, log in all the way to the game, bring up the configuration dialog and select video option.
> 
> Check the attached jpg for setup...
> 
> I still have better performance in windowed mode for some reason but I'll crack that one later ;o)


Holy crap it actually worked! AND my FPS is way up compared to 8.40!

Thanks a bunch, this is awesome.

Now to fix the AIGLX+Compiz=slow Firefox problem.  :Smile:

----------


## wolfe

I recently upgraded to Kubuntu 7.10.  I am now experiencing complete system freezes while playing WoW.  I can play for sometimes hours at a time, and then it will just completely freeze my system.  I experience this using both cedega and wine, in either opengl or d3d mode.  All of my drivers are up to date and for the life of me I can't figure out what is causing this.  Please! Any suggestions?

----------


## marianito

> Holy crap it actually worked! AND my FPS is way up compared to 8.40!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, this is awesome.
> 
> Now to fix the AIGLX+Compiz=slow Firefox problem.


Works Excelent, thanks for the help!.

----------


## posterberg

> I recently upgraded to Kubuntu 7.10.  I am now experiencing complete system freezes while playing WoW.  I can play for sometimes hours at a time, and then it will just completely freeze my system.  I experience this using both cedega and wine, in either opengl or d3d mode.  All of my drivers are up to date and for the life of me I can't figure out what is causing this.  Please! Any suggestions?


People in different sources suggest that one try this in xorg.conf in the driver section.

	Option 		"Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option		"UseFastTLS" "0"
	Option 		"KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"


It is supposed to solve sudden hangs with the fglrx driver. I haven't had those problems myself but I hope it can help you!

----------


## Ren Höek

> Yup, that problem... ;o)
> 
> Just make sure to exit the game and re-start after changing anything in that dialog. The changes wont work until restart. There is a slight risk that you need the WoW plugin "ApplyToForehead" also. I installed it so I don't know if this will work without it. It's supposed to prevent WoW from freezing after changing stuff in the above posted config dialog.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> /p


Switching off Vertex Shaders really works. Everything is rendered now.
Unfortunately frame rate is really low without this option.
With 8.40 I get between 20 and 30 FPS, qiet playable.
But with 8.42 and without vertex shader I get around 5 FPS...
...and I hoped to get an increase in frame rate with the new driver.

I'm wondering why some of you really seam to have this increase. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## wolfe

> People in different sources suggest that one try this in xorg.conf in the driver section.
> 
> 	Option 		"Capabilities" "0x00000800"
> 	Option		"UseFastTLS" "0"
> 	Option 		"KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
> 
> 
> It is supposed to solve sudden hangs with the fglrx driver. I haven't had those problems myself but I hope it can help you!


I use an nvidia card, I thought fglrx was an ati/amd thing, I could be wrong though.

----------


## posterberg

> Switching off Vertex Shaders really works. Everything is rendered now.
> Unfortunately frame rate is really low without this option.
> With 8.40 I get between 20 and 30 FPS, qiet playable.
> But with 8.42 and without vertex shader I get around 5 FPS...
> ...and I hoped to get an increase in frame rate with the new driver.
> 
> I'm wondering why some of you really seam to have this increase. What am I doing wrong?


I seem to suffer from the same problem as you do if I run in fullscreen mode. It works perfectly well when I run in windowed mode.

I also have some problems if Compiz fusion is active when I play. Still good FPS but the screen blinks. So I switch to metacity before I start the game.

I have no idea if everything works better with the old driver and Xgl but I prefer not installing Xgl so I have nothing to compare with.

----------


## posterberg

> I use an nvidia card, I thought fglrx was an ati/amd thing, I could be wrong though.


You are right, fglrx as ATI. Sorry about hte misunderstanding and for not being able to help.

----------


## buddyrandom

> Compiz (on Gutsy) requires "ati" driver
> World of Warcraft pretty much requires "fglrx"
> 
> Any way to resolve this at the moment without toggling the driver and rebooting? I have no problem turning off Compiz effects before starting up games, but the frame rate is far too low to be playable - the login screen barely loads)


http://www.formatds.org/ati-8423-is-out-aiglx-support/




> For compiz to work do the following:
> 
> sudo gedit /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager
> 
> and add the line
> 
> WHITELIST=nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx

----------


## Crafty Kisses

> http://www.formatds.org/ati-8423-is-out-aiglx-support/


Thanks!

----------


## Scooter7

Hi,

I'm trying to apply the 2.2.0 patch, but when I run it in Wine, it says 'Sorry, the installer was unable to start up.   You may be out of hard drive space'.

I have 11.2 GB of free space on my root partition, but my WoW install is on a ext3 partition on my external hard drive (all my partitions are on it), with 215.7 GB of free space.

Could this be because my home partition (where wine's C:\ drive is), only has 190.3 MB free?

----------


## -gabe-noob-

Ok so I kinda got World of Warcraft running when I hat Feisty but I had to do a Fresh install for Gibbon so I had to re install wow aswell. (didnt back it up. Anyways let me get to the point. I installed wow easly again then made a Config.wtf file (because thats the only way I could get the movies to stop making the game crash) So when I use Open Gl mode Wow is very slow, So I played around with my config and just decided to remove the OpenGl line. This worked and the game ran (or just the first screen) without the lag I had before and I thought everything was fixed, so I proceded to log in. when I loaded up my character everything was going fine but then as the loading screen got to 100 percent it did not go into the game world I was forced to force quit the program. Any Ideas on how to fix this? :Confused:   Thanks for any and all replies.

----------


## happysmileman

You sure you have the correct graphics drivers? do other OpenGL programs work without lag?

----------


## -gabe-noob-

I'm not sure which programs use open gl But I play Alein Arena and I think thats OpenGl, but is there any way to make the loading screens work because not having anything enterd in that line makes it less laggy.

----------


## jaytek13

I have the same exact problem. Direct3d and wine worked fine in 7.04 but now I can't get it past the loading screen and desperately want to. I don't have many FPS issues with using opengl but experience severe mouse lag with it, and other people have reported using D3D solves this problem because you can enable hardware cursor.

----------


## -gabe-noob-

Did you have graphics distorsion too? I had that when running in Open Gl

----------


## jaytek13

No, I really didn't have any other problems besides the mouse lag. The performance was poor with opengl, especially in comparison to windows, but I could just turn the settings down and didn't really care. This mouse lag is ridiculous, though.

And there are posts about this in the wine db but no one has posted a solution there, either. And it wouldn't seem to be a wine specific problem because as I said I was using d3d fine in 7.04 and other wine/wow users are using d3d just fine.

----------


## -gabe-noob-

Kk I'm still having trouble and I've found out new things. First off when you take out the Open Gl line it just runs in D3D, I found this out by running the game in D3d and the same thing happend as when I removed the Open Gl line. the first two screens ran beautifully then on the loading screen it gets the 100% and hangs I let it be for a little and when I came back it said "criticle error" it was one of those messages that tells you to send. Does any one know if theres any way to stop it from hanging on the loading screens?

----------


## Callius

I've managed to get WoW running using an ATI card with the latest drivers.

However, whenever I make changes to my video settings in game it locks up and doesn't do anything for several minutes.  I can eventually kill the process, however any changes I made are not saved once I do that.

Is there any way I can change the level of character detail to low using the Config.wtf?

Or

Is there any way I can get around this crash?

Thanks

----------


## kr0n1x

Gutsy users don't need to add the repository...

wine is already in the universe repo of Ubuntu Gutsy

----------


## hikaricore

> Gutsy users don't need to add the repository...
> 
> wine is already in the universe repo of Ubuntu Gutsy


However to keep an up to date version of WINE, obviously the repo is useful.

The version in the universe repo now is the same version that will be there for the extent of Gutsy's existence.

 ^_^

----------


## kr0n1x

> However to keep an up to date version of WINE, obviously the repo is useful.
> 
> The version in the universe repo now is the same version that will be there for the extent of Gutsy's existence.
> 
>  ^_^


ehehe ok  :LOL:

----------


## posterberg

> I've managed to get WoW running using an ATI card with the latest drivers.
> 
> However, whenever I make changes to my video settings in game it locks up and doesn't do anything for several minutes.  I can eventually kill the process, however any changes I made are not saved once I do that.
> 
> Is there any way I can change the level of character detail to low using the Config.wtf?
> 
> Or
> 
> Is there any way I can get around this crash?
> ...


There is a slight risk that you need the WoW plugin "ApplyToForehead". It's supposed to prevent WoW from freezing after changing stuff graphics settings.

It works for me...

----------


## Joebob06

I have an ati x300 series card, and I upgraded to the 8.42.3 drivers and wow seems Jumpy every 3 seconds.  I have 1.5g of ram. amd 3500+ processor. and fps is running at about 20 instead of 8-10 with  old driver.

Turning on the Vertex shaders makes it so I can't see half the objects in the world.  So is there any way to Stop the 3 second jumps from happening?  Nice value of -15 already and minimal video settings.

----------


## jeff.sadowski

Clarification needed
between step 4 and 5
I assume the new string value goes in the OpenGL  key?




> 1. Find this key _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\_
> 2. Highlight the wine folder in the left hand pane by clicking left on it. The icon should change to an open folder
> 3. Click right on the wine folder and select _[NEW]_ then _[KEY]_
> 4. Replace the text _New Key #1_ with _OpenGL_
> 5. Click right in the right hand pane and select _[NEW]_ then _[String Value]_
> 6. Replace _New Value #1_ with _DisabledExtensions_ (Notice it's case sensitive!)
> 7. Then double click anywhere on the line, a dialog box will open.
> 8. In the value field type _GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object_


Also what to do when running wincfg?
just exit?
what version of windows emulation works best 2000 xp?

----------


## magordoom

OK first off ill start with comp specs
2 gig ram
amd athlon 64X2 4400 Cpu
Ati radeon X1050  :Sad: 

ok i ahve the latest video card drivers.

the problemS: on vista: FPS = 13-38 with Ubuntu: fps = 4-10 (screenie of Ubuntu attached)

huge graphical errors. (shown in the FPS screenie)

have a screenie of the WTF.

have the lastest version of wie, and latest overall system updates

WHATS WRONG HERE!!
i have looked at alot of the help stuff and gotten no help that i haven't tried.
can someone help me get better FPS and fix the graphical issue. its REALLY ANNOYING!! (vista was over written by Ubuntu)

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!

(last resort option is installing xp [need to know how to partition in Ubuntu])
Screenshot-2.png

Screenshot-1.png

Screenshot.png

----------


## Wiebelhaus

Your a paladin.... that's it re roll a priest.































lol kidding , Which compatibility layer are you using wine?

----------


## magordoom

lol im a coder noob, so what do you mean by compatability layer? i have it set to windows Vista if thats what you mean by compatability layer (screenie) Screenshot-3.png
oh and btw PALLIES FTW!!! (im ret. i dont heal  :Smile: )

----------


## Wiebelhaus

> lol im a coder noob, so what do you mean by compatability layer? i have it set to windows Vista if thats what you mean by compatability layer (screenie) Screenshot-3.png
> oh and btw PALLIES FTW!!! (im ret. i dont heal )


Change it to win2000 see if that makes a difference , you may also want to look into codeweavers this pretty much runs wow out of the box and does all the work for you.

----------


## magordoom

im not using my ati open source drivers tho, beacause it makes my screen res all messed up (cant change it). any way to fix this?

----------


## hikaricore

Posts merged it to WoW thread.

----------


## Legrill

I recently bought a new graphics card (ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro) and now i simply cant play WoW anymore. i get the "Unable to start up 3D Acceleration" error message. I think the reason it dosent work is that Ubuntu (Gutsy) fails to detect the new graphics card. I have removed all my old nvidia drivers and installed the latest ATI driver using ENVY. But when i look at my xorg.conf it still thinks i'm using my old GeForce 6200 >_<.

Any suggestions on how to make Ubuntu detect my new card?  :Sad:

----------


## Perfect Storm

You should have waited a bit before buying an ATI/AMD video card to make sure that the open source driver have catch up.


Have you tried reconfigure xorg.conf

----------


## Legrill

> You should have waited a bit before buying an ATI/AMD video card to make sure that the open source driver have catch up.
> 
> 
> Have you tried reconfigure xorg.conf


Yeah i guess i should have ..

Anyway.

No i haven't edited xorg.conf, i wouldnt know what to write, im afraid ill just mess it up :>

----------


## Perfect Storm

If you have installed the driver, you should be able to find it while;



```
 sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

Note; ATI driver can be a pain in the rectum.

----------


## Legrill

> If you have installed the driver, you should be able to find it while;
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
> ```
> 
> Note; ATI driver can be a pain in the rectum.


Thanks for being helpful, but what is



```
 sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

supposed to do? I just started using Ubuntu a couple of weeks ago.

And yeah, ATI drivers seem to be a pain  :Neutral:

----------


## Perfect Storm

via the commando I gave you, you can set which driver and resolution ubuntu shall use. I reboot might needed afterwards.

----------


## werewolfzx8

Let me start off with saying that I'm sorry if this has already been answered.

I found the answer before (not sure if it was in this thread, or forum for that matter), but I can't seem to find it again.

My problem is, that While playing WoW, I'm unable to Loot, or attack. There were two solutions to this, one was dealing with winecfg, and changing it to where it doesn't use the default Menu editor.

That's the one I used, but doing that causes WoW to appear in all workspaces, and the TitleBar is blacked out. I kinda need all the Workspaces to be different.

The other solution was dealing with adding some text to some file, but I can't remember what to add, or where to add it.

Again, sorry if this has been answered, I'm at work and it's kinda hard to browse with the window so tiny.

_______
-Jinx

----------


## hikaricore

Behold the power of thread merging!

One day you folks will post in the stickied WoW thread, seriously.

----------


## Venek

Slightly different problem, I've been browsing several forums and none of them seem to have an answer for me.

(under opengl)

I don't have a completely blackscreen when I try to log in. WoW will render the effects, but not the skins of the characters or any of the temporary objects in the game. I can get landscape, buildings, and spell like effects. 

(under d3d thru directx 8.2)

Exact Opposite. I get the characters skins, but no landscape.


Graphics Card: ATI Technologies Inc RV410 Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)
                      And Yes, I do have the most updated driver.
                      8.42.3-x86.x86_64

Current
Config.WTF

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "450.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET farclip "777"
SET particleDensity "0.900000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET alphaLevel "0"
SET anisotropic "16"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET SoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET MasterVolume "0.5"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "*****"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET gameTip "53"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET PreferedLocale "enUS"
SET deselectOnClick "0"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET cameraView "3"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET ShowTargetCastbar "1"
SET ShowVKeyCastbar "1"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"
SET cameraPivot "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET lod "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET EnableMusic "0"
SET accountName "*****"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "dsnoop:0"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "dmix:0"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Realtek ALC850 rev 0"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "8"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET specular "1"

I've tried playing a bit with the D3D and Opengl registry keys in wine, but to little effect.

Any help would be great, I do realize that ATI cards tend to be more... finicky.


EDIT: Thanks to some helpful posts earlier in this thread, I found that rolling back the drivers to version 8.40 for ati cards fixes the problem

----------


## lferree

Had everything working great under 7.04 with CrossOver.

Now I get:
"World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration."

Any ideas?

----------


## American_Outcast

...

----------


## werewolfzx8

> Let me start off with saying that I'm sorry if this has already been answered.
> 
> I found the answer before (not sure if it was in this thread, or forum for that matter), but I can't seem to find it again.
> 
> My problem is, that While playing WoW, I'm unable to Loot, or attack. There were two solutions to this, one was dealing with winecfg, and changing it to where it doesn't use the default Menu editor.
> 
> That's the one I used, but doing that causes WoW to appear in all workspaces, and the TitleBar is blacked out. I kinda need all the Workspaces to be different.
> 
> The other solution was dealing with adding some text to some file, but I can't remember what to add, or where to add it.
> ...



I found it again, in the Gentoo Wiki pages. I added the following line to the script I made to launch WoW:



```
export WINEPRELOADER_SETVALEGACY="no"
```

----------


## Biskit64

I  tried to run WOW with Cedega several months ago but,nevert got it running to my satisfaction. 
 I recently  installed wine with with wine-doors and updated it to the latest version of wine, World of Warcraft runs very well i really cant complain at all with the performance i get.

----------


## mrblondeisback

So i spent the last two weeks getting my video card set up, which was a headache, and then installed wine, and then wow.  and it runs!  Yay!  Unfortunately, it's intolerably slow. It's alright if I'm in a small room with no one else but otherwise it's maybe 1-5 fps.  But here's what I don't get.  I had it installed when I had my onboard 64mb intel video chipset, and now I have a 256 nvidia card, and the improvement is minute, if it exists at all.  I've seen lots of people run wow/wine really well with no issues.  Is there anything I can do?  my system is

intel motherboard w/ intel dual core 915 chipset
nvidia FX 5500 256mb w/ nvidia-glx-new driver
Gutsy
all desktop effects off
running opengl, all sliders full down in video settings, 800x600, did the registry tweak.

Dunno what else to do.

Is there no hope to run wow at even an acceptable fps with all the settings turned down?  I think it's a bit ridiculous.  I've heard 60%-70% of what windows should do, but I could run wow a hundred times better than this.  It's gotta be operating at maybe 10%.

Switching to a commecial product like Cedega pisses me off, but is it my only option?

----------


## Kitsun

I have gotten WoW running at a fairly solid 60fps under WINE, I had do reduce the graphic settings a little from the settings I use on windows, but it was definitely playable.

Just make sure to run it with -opengl at the end, I think there is also a registry edit that speeds it up a bit.

----------


## jaybombalous

> nvidia *FX 5500* 256mb w



your card isn't exactly new, why in earth would u run a dual core processor with an outdated AGP FX 5500? My mistake if its PCIE, but if thats the case then u should have upgraded to at least the 7 series. I doubt the price difference was that bad.

BTW, I would install the legacy drivers for an FX card. Not the updated drivers for the 6 series and above. Which is exactly what U have installed 'nvidia-glx-new driver'

Beyond that, I am not gonna help u with wine, I think its the worse program  ever made

----------


## aoanla

> I
> Now if Cedega (15USD a month I think,) Wine (Free) and CrossOver (One time fee of 39USD) are actually all the same program, then why the different problems? For that matter why the different prices?
> 
> I have been using WoW and CrossOver now for several months without any issue, even after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10. But I am seeing so many people having issues with Wine and WoW.
> 
> Can anyone clarify the differences between the three? There has to be more then just the price difference or all these programs would work the same way on each.


Right.  CrossOver and Cedega are both based on the free, open-source Wine.

CrossOver is a tweaked version of Wine, with various proprietary patches applied to it. The version of Wine it is based on is always a couple of versions older than the current open-source version, because of the need to apply patches and so on.
The guys who work on CrossOver also work on Wine itself, and there is some degree of two-way exchange of code between the two projects.

Cedega is a fork of Wine, which is now significantly diverged from the open-source version. The fork originally happened because the guys who worked on Cedega (which was then called WineX) wanted to use a different, non-open-source, license for their code, and the rest of the Wine developers weren't happy with that. A lot of Cedega's code is closed-source, proprietary - this includes code to talk to the various copy-protection schemes you get on Windows software. Cedega, unlike CrossOver and Wine, is pretty much entirely games focussed.

Despite this, Wine seems to be competitive with Cedega on a wide range of games (although Cedega is better at dealing with copy-protection schemes). CrossOver is usually a little better than Wine, although brand new games may work better in Wine (because the core of CrossOver is always more dated than the bleeding edge).

I suspect that there are two reasons why you get more Wine/WoW threads than CrossOver/WoW threads:

Firstly, Wine is free, and in the repositories, so more people will be using it than CrossOver - hence, more people will potentially have problems.

Secondly, people using the bleeding-edge Wine may encounter new bugs, or regressions, which cause unexpected problems. People using CrossOver are less likely to experience this, because the core Wine code is older and better understood.

----------


## posterberg

> Slightly different problem, I've been browsing several forums and none of them seem to have an answer for me.



I had that problem as well...

This setup solves all my problems

----------


## hikaricore

> Edit: Unimportant. Deleted Post that was merged with this one.


I really hope you weren't offended by the post merge or anything.  O.o

We've been doing this for quite awhile to keep the Gaming and Leisure section a little less cluttered.  This was in no way an action to tell you that your questions and troubles weren't important.  :/

----------


## lferree

WoW is working again.  Come to find out, XGL was still loaded from when I was running 7.04.



```
sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
```

I can run in both CrossOver and Wine, but I'm still getting very low FPS and my mouse seems to be lagging.

Here's what I have in my WoW Config.wtf file:



```
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET alphaLevel "0"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET farclip "777"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET anisotropic "16"
SET M2UsePixelShaders "1"
SET movie "0"
SET Gamma "1.300000"
SET realmName "Dragonblight"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "0.69999998807907"
SET gameTip "26"
SET AmbienceVolume "1"
SET uiScale "0.78999996185303"
SET mouseSpeed "1.25"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET MusicVolume "0.90000003576279"
SET locale "enUS"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET SoundSoftwareChannels "128"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET CombatLogRangeParty "2000"
SET CombatLogRangePartyPet "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayersPets "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayersPets "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "2000"
SET scriptMemory "98304"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET cameraView "4"
SET EnableMusic "0"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "Analog Devices AD1986A"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Analog Devices AD1986A"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Analog Devices AD1986A"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "1"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "1"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET PushToTalkButton "MiddleButton"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET Sound_ListenerAtCharacter "0"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET accountName "OB1FoShoB"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET gxMaximize "1"
SET gxMultisample "1"
```

----------


## re5et

was crashing at startup, copypasta'd the above into new file config.wtf, started up, all good.

 :Smile:

----------


## denali

> I really hope you weren't offended by the post merge or anything.  O.o
> 
> We've been doing this for quite awhile to keep the Gaming and Leisure section a little less cluttered.  This was in no way an action to tell you that your questions and troubles weren't important.  :/


I'd go with disorienting and frustrating.  If you're subscribed to a thread, get an email saying a new message is available and go to that thread only to find the message isn't there any more... Especially when there isn't any indication of where the message went...

And to be honest with you, this thread has gotten so big.  Some people are helped in it, while others seem to get lost in the shuffle.  Especially those with complicated technical issues such as the one I was facing.  Topic splintering is going to happen simply for that fact.

----------


## hikaricore

> I'd go with disorienting and frustrating.  If you're subscribed to a thread, get an email saying a new message is available and go to that thread only to find the message isn't there any more... Especially when there isn't any indication of where the message went...
> 
> And to be honest with you, this thread has gotten so big.  Some people are helped in it, while others seem to get lost in the shuffle.  Especially those with complicated technical issues such as the one I was facing.  Topic splintering is going to happen simply for that fact.


Understandable, with most forum thread modifications and such there is a message sent to the starter of the thread telling them what was changed.  It seems this is not the case with moved posts.  I'll return to PMing the originator of such threads with a stardard message to let them know their posts were moved and why.

If this particular thread becomes a problem, then I'll just make a new one and sticky it instead.

The fact of the matter is that this is not the World of Warcraft & Leisure forum, it's the Gaming and Leisure forum, and I simply can't allow 10-20 WoW threads (at the worst of times) to fill the entire first page of the forum.  It got out of hand and this was my solution.   This solution was also supported by other staff as well.  I've announced it time and time again that there are to be very few WoW related threads here and aside from posting a separate sticky (the vast majority will jsut ignore) which also says this there just is no way of letting people know.

----------


## HaoTian

K... I had WoW working with the old ATI driver, but now that I've installed and got the newest (8.42.3) driver working (along with Compiz Fusion and AIGLX), I cannot get past the "Login" screen in WoW.  I run the program and it loads he window as normal, but the screen is mostly black with some glitchy colours appearing in the black and two greyed out text boxes (for username and password).  The gauntlet pointer is just a grey box, and if left to run it crashes my entire system, forcing me to reboot.

I've done numerous Google searches for the entire day thusfar and just haven't found anything that makes any difference at all.  Anyone else encountered this?

----------


## dalamar666

> I am having the exact same problem. Even tried re-installing WoW, no luck. This problem has persisted over 2 different drivers as well (currently using ATI 8.42.3 fglrx)... any suggestions anyone?


Add me to the list with this problem.  I have walls a buildings but Can't see any NPC's also can't see my portrait or anyone else.  All I see are shadows.  Using ATI X1650


OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release




EDIT:  Hao Tian,  I have been able to recreate your issue.  In your config.wtf file make sure you have the set gxApi "OpenGL" in there somewhere.  Also, SET ffxGlow "0"
SET UIFaster "2".  If you already have that remove the OpenGL line and then login then exit and put it back in and that might help.

----------


## HaoTian

> Add me to the list with this problem.  I have walls a buildings but Can't see any NPC's also can't see my portrait or anyone else.  All I see are shadows.  Using ATI X1650
> 
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yeah... I used to have that in there and it was one of the things I tried to get it working.  Now I'm likely about the same place as you.  I can get the login screen to come up, but there's no "front" layer graphics.  No characters after the login screen... but the character list is there and the swirly smokey shadows are there (and I noticed my mage's orb was there, floating in the air).

Curses!  It's gotta just be a setting somewhere!

EDIT: Yup... I'm where you are.  I can log into the game, load a character, see buildings and shadows, etc, but no characters at all.  I've also got a really annoying screen flicker that's happening.

EDIT2: Ok... try adding:
SET M2UseShaders "0"

To your Config.wtf

This got everything loading properly, but didn't fix the screen flicker.  If you've got any suggestions on that, please let me know!

----------


## indiechixor

SO I had this same problem and thought maybe re-installing and/or updating to Feisty would fix this problem, but I thought wrong.

Basically what happens is I open up WoW like normal...and I click the Wow Loader box (with the latest updates and stuff) and Then the WoW Opening video loads and plays (gorgeous, too....not glitchy at all) and then apon hitting enter OR letting the opening video play all the way through, my computer promptly freeze up, and I cannot click anything or enter in any commands....and have to re-start my entire computer.

Thats about it. 

I have NO clue about configuring Wine other than just changing what platform (Win2000, WinXP) and maybe changing how I view Wow (windowed/full screen) so any suggestions you make will require step-by-step instructions.

LOVE.

----------


## indiechixor

> In your config.wtf file make sure you have the set gxApi "OpenGL" in there somewhere.  Also, SET ffxGlow "0"
> SET UIFaster "2".  If you already have that remove the OpenGL line and then login then exit and put it back in and that might help.


.. I want to try this too, but i'm totally lost in going about it.

Could you help a newB out?

----------


## dalamar666

Hao Tian,

I do not know where you found that fix but it WORKS!!!!

Someone PLEASE ADD THIS TO THE WOW WIKI

SET M2UseShaders "0"

That fixes the graphic issue that a lot of people are having.


As far as the screen flickering, I saw that once I was trying to adjust some of the video settings and next thing I knew my screen was flickering but the game froze and reverted back to default settings and so I was not able to find out what it was.  BUT, when ubuntu came back up my screen was not flickering but the refresh rate had been changed to 85 from 60.  Check out your refresh rate and see if that will fix the issue.  That is the only thing I can think of.

----------


## [26]

I have WINE installed and WoW actually runs; I just do not get any display. In other words, the program shows up in my ALT-TAB, but I can not actually see it. Any ideas?

----------


## dalamar666

My game is now freezing intermitten with the dreaded 132 error.  Details as follows. 

==================================================  ============================

World of WarCraft (build 7359)



Exe:      C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

Time:     Nov  6, 2007 12:31:06.705 AM


------------------------------------------------------------------------------



This application has encountered a critical error:



ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception

Program:	C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:7D57AB85



The instruction at "0x7D57AB85" referenced memory at "0x00000000".

The memory could not be "written".





WoWBuild: 7359

------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------

    x86 Registers

----------------------------------------



EAX=BDFE658C  EBX=0000000C  ECX=10E99818  EDX=00000000  ESI=0034F4F4

EDI=00000000  EBP=0034F6FC  ESP=0034F4B4  EIP=7D57AB85  FLG=00010206

CS =0073      DS =007B      ES =007B      SS =007B      FS =0033      GS =003B





----------------------------------------

    Stack Trace (Manual)

----------------------------------------



Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module



7D57AB85 0034F6FC 0000:00000000 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

7D578FBB 0034F75C 0000:00000000 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

7D54FA82 0034F7BC 0000:00000000 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

7D5B959C 0034F80C 0000:00000000 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

7D697785 0034F82C 0000:00000000 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

7EB93890 0034F86C 0001:00032890 c:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll

005869BC 0034F898 0001:001859BC C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0065C23D 0034F8C4 0001:0025B23D C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0065C6C0 0034F92C 0001:0025B6C0 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

006757F8 0034F934 0001:002747F8 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

00647FDB 0034FB4C 0001:00246FDB C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0049BBFC 0034FB98 0001:0009ABFC C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0049D60D 0034FC24 0001:0009C60D C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0042510A 0034FCAC 0001:0002410A C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0042C397 0034FCC8 0001:0002B397 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0042C88C 0034FCE4 0001:0002B88C C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0043BC00 0034FDB0 0001:0003AC00 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0042065B 0034FDE0 0001:0001F65B C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0041DA99 0034FE54 0001:0001CA99 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0041EF41 0034FE6C 0001:0001DF41 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

00405A88 0034FF08 0001:00004A88 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

7B874DFE 0034FFE8 0001:00053DFE c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll



----------------------------------------

    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)

----------------------------------------



7D57AB85              <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7C323040,0x00000000,0x00000180,0x0034F7AC)

7D578FBB              <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7C323040,0x00000000,0x00000180,0x0034F7AC)

7D54FA82              <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7C323040,0x00000004,0x00000000,0x0000017F)

7D5B959C              <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000004,0x00000000,0x0000017F,0x00000240)

7D697785              <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000004,0x00000000,0x0000017F,0x00000240)

7EB93890 opengl32.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000004,0x00000000,0x0000017F,0x00000240)

005869BC WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0034F8B0,0x00000001,0x00000001,0x0809A008)

0065C23D WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0BB800D0,0x00CEB8D4,0x0BB7C794,0xB18F0A0A)

0065C6C0 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0034FB4C,0x00647FDB,0x00000001,0x06A68008)

006757F8 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x06A68008,0x06453208,0x06A683F0)

00647FDB WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x06A68008,0x06CA9408,0x00000000,0x00000000)

0049BBFC WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0653FE24,0x3F800000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

0049D60D WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x06A68008,0x00000000,0x0653FE08,0x0653FE24)

0042510A WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0653FE24,0x0654ECE8,0x00000009,0x0654E008)

0042C397 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01FE4E08,0x071A3BA0,0x071A3B88,0x00000000)

0042C88C WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x071A3B90,0x071A3BA0,0x3C8B4396)

0043BC00 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x01F8E408,0x00000000)

0042065B WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01F8E408,0x00000011,0x00000000,0x0041EE69)

0041DA99 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x00405A48,0x00000001,0x00000001)

0041EF41 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x004095F9,0x00400000,0x00000000,0x0011195E)

00405A88 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFDF000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

7B874DFE KERNEL32.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

B7E0F9D7              wine_switch_to_stack+23 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)





----------------------------------------

    Loaded Modules

----------------------------------------



0x00400000 - 0x00DF6000  C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

0x10000000 - 0x10069000  C:\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll

0x6B0A0000 - 0x6B0DB000  c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll

0x7B820000 - 0x7B929000  c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll

0x7BC10000 - 0x7BCA0000  c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll

0x7BCC0000 - 0x7BD00000  c:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll

0x7BF20000 - 0x7BF33000  c:\windows\system32\psapi.dll

0x7BF90000 - 0x7BFB4000  c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll

0x7BFD0000 - 0x7C000000  c:\windows\system32\wineoss.drv

0x7C340000 - 0x7C34D000  c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll

0x7C350000 - 0x7C365000  c:\windows\system32\msacm32.drv

0x7E110000 - 0x7E190000  c:\windows\system32\winex11.drv

0x7E2D0000 - 0x7E312000  c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll

0x7E320000 - 0x7E3B3000  c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll

0x7E3C0000 - 0x7E3DA000  c:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll

0x7E3F0000 - 0x7E40B000  c:\windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll

0x7E410000 - 0x7E438000  c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll

0x7E440000 - 0x7E4F6000  c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll

0x7E510000 - 0x7E5F9000  c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll

0x7E610000 - 0x7E652000  c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll

0x7E660000 - 0x7E672000  c:\windows\system32\mpr.dll

0x7E680000 - 0x7E6BC000  c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll

0x7E6C0000 - 0x7E6D9000  c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll

0x7E6E0000 - 0x7E6ED000  c:\windows\system32\lz32.dll

0x7E6F0000 - 0x7E707000  c:\windows\system32\version.dll

0x7E720000 - 0x7E7E8000  c:\windows\system32\wined3d.dll

0x7E7F0000 - 0x7E817000  c:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll

0x7EB60000 - 0x7EBC7000  c:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll

0x7EBD0000 - 0x7EC10000  c:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll

0x7EC20000 - 0x7ECAB000  c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll

0x7ECD0000 - 0x7EDE9000  c:\windows\system32\user32.dll

0x7EE00000 - 0x7EE77000  c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll





----------------------------------------

    Memory Dump

----------------------------------------



Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 7D57AB85)



7D57AB85: 89 02 83 C2  04 39 DA 72  F2 8B 06 8B  4E 04 47 89  .....9.r....N.G.





Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0034F4B4)



* = addr               **                                         *           

0034F4B0: DB A9 57 7D  00 00 00 00  12 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ..W}............

0034F4C0: 10 00 00 00  1C 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  98 26 32 7C  .............&2|

0034F4D0: 04 00 00 00  F0 3F FF FF  FF 01 00 00  2C F5 34 00  .....?......,.4.

0034F4E0: 00 00 00 00  00 23 32 7C  C0 22 32 7C  00 00 00 00  .....#2|."2|....

0034F4F0: 04 00 00 00  14 98 E9 10  24 00 00 00  0C 00 00 00  ........$.......

0034F500: 20 98 E9 10  24 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  24 98 E9 10   ...$.......$...

0034F510: 24 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  08 98 E9 10  24 00 00 00  $...........$...

0034F520: 0C 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 10 00  2C F6 34 00  ............,.4.

0034F530: 00 D3 D0 7D  E0 87 7F 6B  48 EE F0 69  00 00 00 00  ...}...kH..i....

0034F540: 00 00 10 00  06 00 00 00  17 00 00 00  00 00 AD DE  ................

0034F550: 02 00 00 00  15 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  F4 C4 02 00  ................

0034F560: 00 00 00 00  15 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  9C F5 34 00  ..............4.

0034F570: BC 0D E9 7D  0C 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  15 00 00 00  ...}............

0034F580: 00 00 00 00  F4 C4 02 00  00 00 00 00  3C F6 34 00  ............<.4.

0034F590: 48 89 F1 7D  70 AB 3E 6B  28 F6 34 00  BC F5 34 00  H..}p.>k(.4...4.

0034F5A0: F3 FF D2 7D  F8 B0 5C 6B  F4 C4 02 00  00 00 00 00  ...}..\k........

0034F5B0: 00 00 80 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 10 00  DC F5 34 00  ...?..........4.

0034F5C0: 6C 55 D1 7D  E0 87 7F 6B  F4 C4 02 00  00 00 00 00  lU.}...k........

0034F5D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  0C F6 34 00  ..............4.

0034F5E0: 7F 38 D1 7D  70 AB 3E 6B  70 D9 EF 7B  5C 00 00 00  .8.}p.>kp..{\...

0034F5F0: 8B A9 F1 7D  0F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ...}............

0034F600: 00 00 00 00  10 09 03 7C  70 D9 EF 7B  2C F6 34 00  .......|p..{,.4.

0034F610: 17 EE 7F 7D  70 D9 EF 7B  70 AB 3E 6B  01 00 00 00  ...}p..{p.>k....

0034F620: C8 6D 3A 60  FC FF 03 00  03 00 00 00  4C F6 34 00  .m:`........L.4.

0034F630: 6F 99 D0 7D  C8 6D 3A 60  70 D9 EF 7B  03 00 00 00  o..}.m:`p..{....

0034F640: 01 00 00 00  D8 FE 7F 6B  C0 3F D5 66  6C F6 34 00  .......k.?.fl.4.

0034F650: F7 F5 7F 7D  70 D9 EF 7B  C8 6D 3A 60  03 00 00 00  ...}p..{.m:`....

0034F660: 01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 EB CB 68  9C F6 34 00  ........(..h..4.

0034F670: A5 EC 7F 7D  C0 3F D5 66  70 D9 EF 7B  03 00 00 00  ...}.?.fp..{....

0034F680: 00 00 00 00  28 EB CB 68  40 30 32 7C  DC F6 34 00  ....(..h@02|..4.

0034F690: 28 EB CB 68  FC FF 03 00  40 30 32 7C  DC F6 34 00  (..h....@02|..4.

0034F6A0: 70 5D 7F 7D  28 EB CB 68  70 D9 EF 7B  03 00 00 00  p].}(..hp..{....

0034F6B0: 03 00 00 00  D8 E9 7E 6B  10 09 03 7C  DC F6 34 00  ......~k...|..4.

0034F6C0: 7C DB 55 7D  D8 E9 7E 6B  D8 84 CD 68  3E A2 41 3E  |.U}..~k...h>.A>

0034F6D0: FA 3E 7C C2  98 26 32 7C  98 26 32 7C  FC F6 34 00  .>|..&2|.&2|..4.

0034F6E0: AD DA 55 7D  C0 8C 5C 6B  28 EB CB 68  00 00 00 00  ..U}..\k(..h....

0034F6F0: 98 26 32 7C  80 01 00 00  40 30 32 7C  5C F7 34 00  .&2|....@02|\.4.

0034F700: BB 8F 57 7D  40 30 32 7C  00 00 00 00  80 01 00 00  ..W}@02|........

0034F710: AC F7 34 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FE 3F FF FF  ..4..........?..

0034F720: FF 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  98 26 32 7C  00 00 00 00  .........&2|....

0034F730: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 23 32 7C  .............#2|

0034F740: AC F7 34 00  80 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  78 0D 36 6B  ..4.........x.6k

0034F750: 00 00 00 00  40 30 32 7C  40 30 32 7C  BC F7 34 00  ....@02|@02|..4.

0034F760: 82 FA 54 7D  40 30 32 7C  00 00 00 00  80 01 00 00  ..T}@02|........

0034F770: AC F7 34 00  38 0D 36 6B  10 D0 35 6B  04 00 00 00  ..4.8.6k..5k....

0034F780: 00 23 32 7C  00 23 32 7C  17 00 00 00  9C F7 34 00  .#2|.#2|......4.

0034F790: 00 23 32 7C  00 00 00 00  80 01 00 00  40 02 00 00  .#2|........@...

0034F7A0: FF FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................

0034F7B0: 04 00 00 00  70 17 A1 7E  40 30 32 7C  0C F8 34 00  ....p..~@02|..4.

0034F7C0: 9C 95 5B 7D  40 30 32 7C  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ..[}@02|........

0034F7D0: 7F 01 00 00  40 02 00 00  03 14 00 00  08 EC 9C 10  ....@...........

0034F7E0: 00 4E 16 7E  0F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  40 30 32 7C  .N.~........@02|

0034F7F0: 08 EC 9C 10  03 14 00 00  7F 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................

0034F800: 04 00 00 00  80 19 BC 7E  08 EC 9C 10  2C F8 34 00  .......~....,.4.

0034F810: 85 77 69 7D  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  7F 01 00 00  .wi}............

0034F820: 40 02 00 00  03 14 00 00  08 EC 9C 10  6C F8 34 00  @...........l.4.

0034F830: 90 38 B9 7E  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  7F 01 00 00  .8.~............

0034F840: 40 02 00 00  03 14 00 00  08 EC 9C 10  08 00 F9 01  @...............

0034F850: 01 00 00 00  00 04 00 00  01 00 00 00  08 00 F9 01  ................

0034F860: 08 00 F9 01  B8 F8 34 00  50 5D BA 7E  98 F8 34 00  ......4.P].~..4.

0034F870: BC 69 58 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  7F 01 00 00  .iX.............

0034F880: 40 02 00 00  03 14 00 00  08 EC 9C 10  04 00 00 00  @...............

0034F890: 08 A0 09 08  08 A0 09 08  C4 F8 34 00  3D C2 65 00  ..........4.=.e.

0034F8A0: B0 F8 34 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  08 A0 09 08  ..4.............

0034F8B0: 03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  40 02 00 00  7F 01 34 00  ........@.....4.





------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I have read that this error is caused by RAM.  I highly doubt that is the case as I just got a new stick today and put in.  Tried with the new stick in and with the new stick out no difference.  I have two sticks of 1024 meg ram.

----------


## weblordpepe

*bump*
I'm a super whizz at linux and have a similar problem when I try to launch Far Cry:


> fixme:ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias -720, std (d/m/y): 18/03/2007, dlt (d/m/y): 30/09/2007
> Segmentation fault (core dumped)


 :Sad:

----------


## HaoTian

> Hao Tian,
> 
> I do not know where you found that fix but it WORKS!!!!
> 
> Someone PLEASE ADD THIS TO THE WOW WIKI
> 
> SET M2UseShaders "0"
> 
> That fixes the graphic issue that a lot of people are having.
> ...


I found it on the Phoronix forums.  The issue with the flickering is a bigger one than just WoW, apparently. It also occurs with all OpenGL and any movies played.  I searched for hours for a fix for that.  Found a lot of people with the issue, but not one ever posted that they had it resolved.

I ended up rolling back to the Ubuntu distro fglrx (37, I believe) and everything is working peachy again.  I'll have to wait until the last of the issues is worked out with the 8.42 driver before trying it again.

----------


## jushoa22

I have kind of the same problem... 

my wow is freezing just when im going in the world from loading screen...

I Have on board sound card,  readon x1650 grafik card and using crossover...

I've tried all... 

Copy the wtf file on desktop
aded the line to the config file (it was not in it to begin with)
the different settings in sound setting

think u can help my ???  :Wink:

----------


## Ziggyz

Ok so I install crossover and wine, and I extract everything off the cd's, and when I try to install in either one, CrossOver, or wine, it does not let me do it.

The error right on startup is a box that states

" An error occurred while installing DirectX. "

So, what am I doing wrong? Thank you in advance.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rudeboyskunk

Are you trying to install from a terminal, or just double clicking on the install icon?

The best way is to go to a terminal and type "wine setup.exe" or whatever the install file name is.

----------


## wiachy

i got it to begin downloading the game (in wine), then it gets to installing disc 2, i put disc 2 in and nothing happens.  what do i need to be doing?

----------


## indiechixor

again, I would love to know how to actually 
"SET M2UseShaders "0""

... apparently it works, so I would like to know how to achieve this

----------


## HaoTian

> again, I would love to know how to actually 
> "SET M2UseShaders "0""
> 
> ... apparently it works, so I would like to know how to achieve this


Look on your hard drive for Config.wtf.  It'll be in the directory that your WoW install is in (In my case, ./wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WTF/). Add that line to the file and save it. Pretty simple.

----------


## denali

> Understandable, with most forum thread modifications and such there is a message sent to the starter of the thread telling them what was changed.  It seems this is not the case with moved posts.  I'll return to PMing the originator of such threads with a stardard message to let them know their posts were moved and why.
> 
> If this particular thread becomes a problem, then I'll just make a new one and sticky it instead.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that this is not the World of Warcraft & Leisure forum, it's the Gaming and Leisure forum, and I simply can't allow 10-20 WoW threads (at the worst of times) to fill the entire first page of the forum.  It got out of hand and this was my solution.   This solution was also supported by other staff as well.  I've announced it time and time again that there are to be very few WoW related threads here and aside from posting a separate sticky (the vast majority will jsut ignore) which also says this there just is no way of letting people know.


Concerning topic moves: Fair enough.

Concerning WoW: Yes, I realize this isn't the WoW & Leisure forum.  However, I think you would agree that currently, no game enjoys the same market penetration that WoW enjoys.  Right now, it's whats for dinner and I don't see that dying anytime soon.  Blizzard has been pretty good, historically, with holding on to the fan base.  I mean, look at Starcraft.  One bad word about Starcraft will generally have a heaving gob of people jump out of the wood work, screaming that the person who said it is an idiot and of questionable parentage.  But I digress.  The problem is, in a topic where you're at 100+ pages, people are going to get helped sometimes and lost in the crush of other posters pushing their problem back further in the thread.  At this point, I'm wondering if regardless of what you do if you might not be screwed.

I ramble sometimes... So I apologize.  Does what I'm saying make sense?  If I'm not clear, let me know.

Thanks for reading!  :Smile:

----------


## ImNeat

Does anyone with an integrated intel X3100 gp (e.g. Dell 1420N) have this game working via wine? If so, how are you configured?

----------


## dalamar666

UPDATE To previous issue.  People that are getting the error 132 and the exception code I had that think it is a RAM issue reinstall Ubuntu.  I reinstalled completely and reinstalled wow.  I LEFT OUT the registry patch from the wowwiki installer thing and no longer get that error message.  Now I am getting intermitten graphic issues where the UI all disappears all NPCS disappear my character disappears and all I have is the building I was in and I can move around but can't tell where I am or where anyone else is and some of the horizon scenery is all black.

Hao, When reinstalling, I used a program called ENVY to install the 8.42.3 driver.  I have an X1650.  Give that program a try.  Before you run the program make sure you have the direct 3D effects turned on and reboot then use the program to install the driver.  I am getting FPS results in glxgears that are all above 5100.

----------


## tombean

> WoW is working again.  Come to find out, XGL was still loaded from when I was running 7.04.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
> ```
> 
> I can run in both CrossOver and Wine, but I'm still getting very low FPS and my mouse seems to be lagging.
> ...


I experiance the same problem with the lagging mouse...has anyone had the same issue /or already solved it?

----------


## Faud

Anyone know how to play fullscreen w/o compiz ? I always get that wine title bar at the top

Thanks

----------


## scaramoche

Ok...I know this has been hashed over, but i cant seem to find an answer.  Been a few years since ive run a linux box and thought it was time.  The only thing that kept me filling Bills pockets was my 3 nights a week of wow..  Now that being said, I was talk, and seen people running wow on less rig's than mine and having great graphics and decent fps....i went from a rock solid 60 fps to 10fps if im lucky.

system
Gigabyte PCI-x board
Athalon 3800 64
ATI x850 pro 512mb
4GB DDR

when i first launched the computer after install of ubuntu it prompted me to load the ATI restricted driver.  I did this, i also verified it after reboot.

I then continued with wow install, this included reg key hack, wow config openGL modification, and a download mod which let me scale  graphics in UI in wow.  but the nuts and bolts are that my fPS is 10, and my graphics look like ol DOOM.  

please help, a bit novice, but very technical and willing to learn, i dont want to have to chuck my windows drive back in Oo

----------


## aoanla

> O
> when i first launched the computer after install of ubuntu it prompted me to load the ATI restricted driver.  I did this, i also verified it after reboot.


Hrm. Despite this, it does sound like you're running in software accelerated mode.

Did you check that you had direct rendering by looking at the outputs of 
glxinfo
flgrxinfo

in a terminal? (For the second one, if it says Mesa, you're not getting hardware acceleration.)

If not, can you do so, and post the results here?

----------


## scaramoche

Ok this is what i got for the first comand...the second would not execut

name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: ATI
client glx version string: 1.3
client glx extensions:
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample, 
    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_ARB_multisample
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X850 XT
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 
    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 
    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 
    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, 
    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, 
    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, 
    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, 
    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams, 
    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, 
    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 
    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 
    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 
    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 
    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

----------


## MeteorPhoenix

Can't get WoW to go past the intro movie :(Someone else had this issue, but I don't think it was ever answered:




> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"
> fixme:shdocvw:WebBrowser_QueryInterface (0x130070)->({bd1ae5e0-a6ae-11ce-bd37-504200c10000} 0x33e780) interface not supported
> fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x130070)->(0x33e74c)
> fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x130070)->(1)
> fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x130070)->(0)
> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1308f8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1308f8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1308d8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x130c78): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
> ...

----------


## Melhisedek

I think it is the ATi card that is the problem. I've been trying to find game that will be playable on my 1900XT but so far only the native ones work ok  :Sad:  
Wish I went with nvidia  :Sad:

----------


## front243

I have a strange problem with my laptop.

World of Warcraft is working completely fine except when I try to enter the auction house (that is right clicking the auctioneer) my computer freezes completely. Music is still playing but I can't do anything, can't even switch process and auction house does not appear even if I keep waiting for minutes.

I tried disabling the "Auctioneer Advanced" mod/addon since I thought it was the culprit but it still does not work.

Does anybody know where I should start debugging this problem ? Or alternatively if anybody has had similar problems how did you solve it.


PS : Running fine on my desktop even with the Auctioneer Advanced addon loaded.

----------


## Josko

Long time I played WoW without any problem at approx. 30-40FPS.. but now something f****ed up and I have only 10FPS and less. I tryed to remove .wine, reinstall and reconfigure wine, tryed older Wine versions: 0.9.38-0.9.48 and also I tryed to use older nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx instead of using nvidia-glx-new), remove config directory in WoW folder and reconfigure wow, but nothing helped at all.. I still have only 10FPS and less.
I installed windows XP on old 10GB HDD and tryed to run wow in it and it runs at 30-40FPS. 
I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon on GeForce 6800, AMD Athlon64 2800+@2,4GHz with 1024MB RAM. 
I have 6330 FPS in glxgears, but I really don't know if it's normal fps for my machine.
Any suggestion?
Thanks in advance..

----------


## Josko

@Faud: Try to enable workarounds in CompizConfig Settings Manager and check Legacy Fullscreen Support in workarounds settings.

----------


## Faud

Thank you for the response. I was trying to do it w/o using compiz fusion

----------


## hikaricore

threads merged.

----------


## AntonK

I installed WoW: Burning Crusade, the game runs okay, connects to a server alright, but when I try to create a character the game just shuts down without giving any error msg  :Sad:  Is it the problem with the server or with the game running on ubuntu? Cause I tried to run on a different server and it proceeds to a character creation panel but as soon as I try to change something (like a race) te game shuts down  :Confused:  

Anyone had this problem? How to fix it?

More info: 

WoW: Burning crusade 2.2.3. (7359)
OS: Ubuntu 7.10
Wine 9.48

----------


## sammael666

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I need to change to make my WoW installation on Ubuntu Gutsy look like it should?
> 
> If you take a look at the attached image you will see that in windows the background is faded ( as it should be ) whereas in the Linux screenshot it's not - only the trees show correctly.
> 
> I'm using the restricted drivers. My card is an NVidia 8600 GT.


is there any workaround known for this? i have exactly the same problem on exactly same card on exactly same distro  :Smile:

----------


## dirtmaster88

I followed this guide and everything went pretty smooth until it stopped working today. I can load up wow and see the login screen but everything is froze and it stops responding. Eventually I have to force quit to get out. I'm using nvidia drivers with dual monitors and wine 0.9.48. This is what I get when i run wow from the command line by typing wine /home/nlubbers/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe




```
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on MPU-401 UART, disabling mixer
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c100000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c100000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eda8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ecd0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5ac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5a4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f580,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374029c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7a2ce4a4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
```


This is my config.wtf



```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisample "1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Draenor"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET gameTip "10"
SET uiScale "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1.5"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_EnableAllSound "0"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
```

----------


## posterberg

> I experiance the same problem with the lagging mouse...has anyone had the same issue /or already solved it?


I have solved it... By running in windowed mode. Don't know why but I get lagging as soon as I run in fullscreen mode even when the resolution is the same...

----------


## jack handy

has anyone with an ATI card tried installing WoW with the updated driver?  i dont want to take the time to reinstall if the freezing at log-in screen thing still happens.

----------


## Joebob06

front243

When it freezes up how much time to you give it before killing the wow process?  I've killed the process once where when I thought it locked up and restarted the game.  When in all actuality it just needed a min. to catch up.

Joseph
ps.  on a side note, turning off Vertex shaders in the Video settings with 8.40.3 driver will jump the frame rate from about 10fps to 30fps.

----------


## jack handy

i'm so close!  yet a little too far..  :Sad: 

below are screenshots of my login screen and my ingame screen.  something seems to be missing  :Sad: 

here's as much info as i can possibly think of:

fglrxinfo:



```
$ fglrxinfo
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
```

xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
	Driver		"fglrx"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0" 
	Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
 	Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
 	Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
	
EndSection
```

i've tried this part with Composite = 0 and 1.  same result.



```
Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"0"
EndSection
```

Config.wtf



```
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "SigmaTel STAC9200"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Staghelm"
SET gameTip "3"
```

any change i make in the Video settings while in-game seems to crash the game.

i have also made the registry change.


any ideas?

----------


## jack handy

UPDATE:  everything working now.  

downloaded Apply to Forehead add-on to stop the video settings crash..

then disabled all Shaders.

yay! i'm so happy!

----------


## Forks Holder

Hello, 
I use OpenSUSE 10.3, and i've tried to install WOW by this guide.
ְAfter i did all right, Installed world of warcraft, i have lunched it with wine.
The sound worked, But the graphics didn't.
Also, It screwed up my resulution and made it to VERRY big.

If anyone can PLEASE help me, I DON'T WANT TO INSTALL WINDOWS =[

Thanks,
Forks Holder.

Edit:
My graphics card is Intel915 GM

----------


## Maelgwyn

Hi guys - I've just followed the how-to and it seems to be running fine. However ( :Capital Razz: ) I want to use the updates/patches that are on my other pc instead of having to download the whole freaking lot again... I've copied *all* the patches etc across but the Blizzard Updater doesn't seem to recognise them... Any help pls?

----------


## hasimir44

I'm got WoW working by just copying an install from my Windows box into my wine folder (~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/) using ftp. I installed vsftpd w/ apt-get and edited the conf file to allow local account access. Then I just used filezilla from my windows box. 

I did a few of the optimizations from the community guide: 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...%7C%28world%29

I'm using an nvidia card w/ the restricted driver and it works really well. I had to turn down the distance to get it to run smoother, but all other video options are maxed out. 

good luck.

----------


## Forks Holder

I've screenshoted my fuc*ked up WOW:

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/4...scweredtl6.png

----------


## Goronok

Honestly, I've never been able to run WoW with just wine either,  it always runs at a much lower frame rate, and the models are all jacked up.

I run WoW with Crossover Office and the game runs just as good as it does in Windows/OSX.  I know it will set you back a few $, but its worth every penny in my book.   Being able to run WoW and Office 2003/XP with Crossover is what allows me to use Linux exclusively.

----------


## Forks Holder

Another thing:




> holder@Holder-Laptop:~> glxinfo | grep rendering
> direct rendering: No


How can i make it work on SUSE?

----------


## Sammi

@Josko

My hardware is very similar to yours and I am running it fine ATM with Gutsy, the newest Nvidia driver and Wine version. Did you remember to do the regedit hack again after the Wine reinstall?

----------


## Maelgwyn

ok - I ended up just downloading the whole friggen' patch and that seemed to fix it - must've been missing one :blush:

Now I have the interesting problem of being able to log in once, but if I log out of that character I can't log back in as a character I've previously used (if that makes sense).

I thought I'd be clever and run it via the command-line instead of from the menu, and here's the output. The last bit is where I tried to log in as a character I've used within 10 minutes...



```
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)
 @ query.c / 198
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_Qnik@user-desktop:~$
```

Please tell me that makes sense to somebody!! At the moment it looks like I'm going to have to go out and purchase XP just to run WoW *cry*

----------


## Forks Holder

> @Josko
> 
> My hardware is very similar to yours and I am running it fine ATM with Gutsy, the newest Nvidia driver and Wine version. Did you remember to do the regedit hack again after the Wine reinstall?


I think i did... you mean the regedit -> Current user -> Software -> Wine.
Than, New + Key.
Name: DisabledExtension
Data: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object

If it's this i did it.
Actually, i think that if i will get the "glxinfo | grep rendering" saying "yes",
it will work.

At this moment it's:




> holder@Holder-Laptop:~> glxinfo | grep rendering
> direct rendering: No


Thanks,
Forks Holder.

----------


## Maelgwyn

*cry* it just gets worse...

I deleted everything in the /Cache/ folder, and I could log in, but when I tried to port to Darnassus, all I get is a black screen!! =(

----------


## dirtmaster88

> I followed this guide and everything went pretty smooth until it stopped working today. I can load up wow and see the login screen but everything is froze and it stops responding. Eventually I have to force quit to get out. I'm using nvidia drivers with dual monitors and wine 0.9.48. This is what I get when i run wow from the command line by typing wine /home/nlubbers/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on MPU-401 UART, disabling mixer
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c100000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
> ...



It seems like wow is taking up all my CPU. Anyone have ideas??  :Sad:  Here is the output from top.



```
top - 10:53:24 up  9:03,  2 users,  load average: 0.30, 0.54, 0.53
top - 10:54:22 up  9:04,  2 users,  load average: 2.58, 1.14, 0.74
Tasks: 113 total,   4 running, 109 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
Cpu(s): 89.7%us,  8.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  1.7%si,  0.0%st
Mem:   1035636k total,  1019980k used,    15656k free,   114308k buffers
Swap:  1638588k total,        0k used,  1638588k free,   368416k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                            
 8186 nlubbers  25   0 2651m 121m  10m R 90.2 12.0   0:26.92 WoW.exe                            
 5627 nlubbers  15   0  216m  92m  23m S  3.3  9.2  13:40.35 firefox-bin                        
 5016 root      15   0  116m  55m 9880 S  2.0  5.5   4:32.58 Xorg                               
 7798 nlubbers  15   0  154m  50m  27m S  1.7  4.9   0:25.95 amarokapp                          
 7871 nlubbers  15   0 39124  17m  12m S  1.7  1.7   0:15.49 gnome-system-mo                    
 5461 nlubbers  15   0 94212  29m 8580 S  0.7  2.9  11:51.25 compiz.real                        
 8158 nlubbers  15   0  2360 1152  876 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.40 top                                
    1 root      18   0  2948 1852  532 S  0.0  0.2   0:01.13 init                               
    2 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd                           
    3 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0                        
    4 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0                        
    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0                         
    6 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 events/0                           
    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper                            
   26 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 kblockd/0                          
   27 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid                             
   28 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpi_notify                       
  108 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod
```

----------


## Forks Holder

> Hello, 
> I use OpenSUSE 10.3, and i've tried to install WOW by this guide.
> ְAfter i did all right, Installed world of warcraft, i have lunched it with wine.
> The sound worked, But the graphics didn't.
> Also, It screwed up my resulution and made it to VERRY big.
> 
> If anyone can PLEASE help me, I DON'T WANT TO INSTALL WINDOWS =[
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


BUMP...?

----------


## Forks Holder

Hello,
My world of warcraft is working, But too slow.

I red about hacking wine with Regedit and puting a new key, but it didn't help,
Becouse i use D3D and NOT OpenGL.

Got any ideas?

----------


## hikaricore

> Hello,
> My world of warcraft is working, But too slow.
> 
> I red about hacking wine with Regedit and puting a new key, but it didn't help,
> Becouse i use D3D and NOT OpenGL.
> 
> Got any ideas?


You really need to give us more information such as hardware specs when posting things like this.

No one can answer a vague post/thread very well.

----------


## reagentz

Okay so I spent several days testing WoW under WINE 0.9.48 with a few config options I was reading about.

First with everything jacked up in video options running 1600x1200 in OpenGL mode with no regedit strings added I was getting around 35-45 FPS, running an xFx 7800 GT.

Then I switched to direct3D and got nearly the same results, again with no regedit tweaks.

I added the OpenGL regedit tweak and got about 10 more fps
I added the Direct3D regedit tweak allowing for the video RAM size of 256mb, still was only about a 10 fps increase.

All of this was outdoors at Azure watch over looking the camp with a lot of background textures.

I switched back to OpenGL because frankly I like OpenGL more than Direct3D, why I don't know, I guess it goes back to the old Voodoo days and playing Quake.

Once back in the game I started playing with the sliders, logging out for resets and coming back to see any improvements. Out of all the slider testing the only thing that increased my fps in both OpenGL and Direct3D was setting the terrain distance down a little. In OpenGL everything turned up, 24bitx24bitx1, 1600x1200, 60hz refresh rate, full screen, and terrain set to half (which still does not look bad at all) I went from 35-45 fps to a whooping 75-80 fps sometimes bumping 90-93 fps! I started running around, fighting, casting spells etc. and never went below 60 fps for more than a split second. You would think that dipping from 70-80 fps down to 60 would be noticeable but remarkably it wasn't, unless I was look at the fps meter on my Titan Bar I never even noticed.

So in short, if you want to increase your fps in both Direct3D or OpenGL turn your terrain distance down some, if not by half like i did at least a quarter, you will get a significant increase in fps. Hope this helps some out, if not, well I like the results I got anyway! Happy griding!

----------


## Kn1v3s37

Try the tut here : http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine

I was crashing CONSTANTLY till I found that (just installed linux for the first time yesterday after getting fed up with windows) and it solved all my problems. Hope it helps.

----------


## dapuxter

> Try the tut here : http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine


That should either be linked or some of the information from it added to our information. Specifically the information about corrupt panel icons, that was very beneficial.

----------


## dapuxter

Edit 2: See attached screen shot to see an example of the problem.

Edit 3: I fixed the problem. It was actually the opengl line in the Config.wtf file. Once I removed that, all textures loaded perfectly. Just to throw this out there for folks with older ATI cards, it may cause problems. I know it does with the Radeon Mobility 7500.

----------


## kr0n1x

> It seems like wow is taking up all my CPU. Anyone have ideas??


i think is normal that the game take all cpu power for it..

set a max fps value and maybe you will decrease your cpu usage...

----------


## MeteorPhoenix

> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"
> fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x134d20)->(0x33e74c)
> fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x134d20)->(1)
> fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x134d20)->(0)
> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x135308): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x135308): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1352e8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
> fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1352e8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
> fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x790be9f8, overlapped 0x790be9dc): stub
> ...


It opens, plays the intro movie, and then promptly crashes. Suggestions, anyone?

----------


## sic777

having the same problem after i patched today. if i load up as normal it crashes when i accept the TOS if i remove my config.wtf it plays the movie then crashes

----------


## RageWarp

Hello all, i jsut installed WoW with wine successfully so i thought, but when i try and start it up through my terminal using  *wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"* im left these errors

_ryan@ryan-desktop:~$  wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on Camera, disabling mixer
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme: powrprof: DllMain (0x7d330000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme: powrprof: DllMain (0x7d330000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ede4,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:d3d:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl_

any ideas on hopw to fix them  :Smile: ?

----------


## Xlorep DarkHelm

> i heard that people running WoW on linux they where banning the accounts because some of there trackable programs to check and see if they whre running cheats and macros and those coultnd be run on ubuntu


There were people who got banned, temporarily, because the Warden was mis-identifying WINE as a 3rd-party cheat program. But that was a long time ago, and thanks to the efforts of Codeweavers and TransGaming people, that was cleared up, and Blizzard now is a bit more friendly with the Linux community, particularly, helping give some heads-up to the WINE/CrossOver, and Cedega teams on things.

----------


## Xlorep DarkHelm

> it should also work to just hold shift as well as alt, instead of changing your window settings. so while Alt+left click will move a window, Shift+Alt+left click will do whatever Alt+left click was meant to do in that app (WoW, in this case. there's a similar problem with some GIMP shortcuts)


Unless you are like me, and have multiple macros built on multiple characters that rely on free use of Alt, Shift, and Ctrl, as well as any combination there-in, which I do. I can't press Alt + Shift, because that changes the effect of a number of my macro buttons in WoW.

----------


## Xlorep DarkHelm

Ok, I tried looking through this thread with no success. I am still having a problem with the in-game voice chat, where it results in massive choppiness for anyone listening to me, despite it sounding perfectly fine on my end. Has anyone come up with a solution to this problem yet? (I know there were a number of people who experienced this)

It would be nice to be able to actually use the new feature I was waiting for in WoW to be released in 2.2...

----------


## indiechixor

Patched first patch (where they implement Cross-Realm Battlefields)

and now WoW crashes before It opens... with this error 


```
indie@Hikaru:~$ cd /home/indie/Documents/WorldofWarcraft
indie@Hikaru:~/Documents/WorldofWarcraft$ wine Installer.exe
indie@Hikaru:~/Documents/WorldofWarcraft$ fixme:font:CreateScalableFontResourceW (1,0xa61f54,0xa61eb4,(nil)): stub
fixme:winmm:MMDRV_Exit Closing while ll-driver open
fixme:winmm:MMDRV_Exit Closing while ll-driver open
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7bf30000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7bf30000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34eeec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ee20,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f458,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f6f8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f6f8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f830,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x134fa0) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x135370) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f168,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
Mesa 7.0.1 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
```

HALP

----------


## jack handy

everything so far seems perfect since i installed the new ati driver, except for one little thing.

the minimap is blank when i'm indoors.  is this a known bug?

----------


## RageWarp

bump

----------


## Spydr4590

> everything so far seems perfect since i installed the new ati driver, except for one little thing.
> 
> the minimap is blank when i'm indoors.  is this a known bug?


I'm having the same issue with the latest ATI Video drivers on Ubuntu 7.10

----------


## Zerasti

Really tried to scan this thread for a solution but it's just to much info.
Any chance this thread could be sorted into sub-threads, handling one bug/problem each? Perhaps with easy to understand headlines?

I have the same problem as a few others:

WoW freezes after reaching 100% on loading screens.

If there is any answere to yhis prob d be glad for a pointer.

----------


## hikaricore

> Really tried to scan this thread for a solution but it's just to much info.
> Any chance this thread could be sorted into sub-threads, handling one bug/problem each? Perhaps with easy to understand headlines?


I'm sorry no.  There have been too many WoW threads in the past and it doesn't need to be that way again.

----------


## Zerasti

I think you might have missunderstood me.
I do not want a random mess of diffrent posts, but a category for wow, under which it could be possible to sort issues for easier searches, thus preventing repeating the same over and over. It is after all hard to get an overview of 1000+ posts.

wow seems to be a bigger subject then many other games, might be worth putting a little effort in sorting it up.

----------


## hikaricore

I do understand your concerns, but this forum is not really catered to dealing with all of the possible issues involved in running WoW via WINE.

As I have stated before this is the *Gaming and Leisure* section, not the World of Warcraft and Leisure section of the Ubuntu forums.
There are currently no plans to make a section for WoW or sort out the support requests and responses.

If you have further questions regarding this matter, please contact me via PM as none of this really needs to be in this thread.

----------


## JESSU

> In wow the bottom action bar is cut off. I have tried going to the wine configuration, checking emulate a virtual desktop and setting the size, but it is still cut off.
> Any ideas?


bump

----------


## ImNeat

> Does anyone with an integrated intel X3100 gp (e.g. Dell 1420N) have this game working via wine? If so, how are you configured?


bump

----------


## Speedwiz7770

Hey all

I'm working on getting numerous things working in Ubuntu (trying to totally get rid of windows), and so far it's been going great (iPod, audio editing, p2p, etc.)

Now I've been trying to run World of Warcraft through Wine. I installed it, and updated it like no ones business, edited the Config.wtf and regedit, but I'm still encountering some display issues.

First, I'm getting a very low frame rate (between 3 and 7) when I normally get between 15 and 25 in Windows XP.

Second, I'm getting a weird black shape rendering under each moving character. It's not really a problem, but it would be nice to get rid of it.

Thank you.

Btw, my specs are:
Dell Inspiron 1501
Vid: Ati Xpress 200m
CPU: AMD 64 x2
Rez: 1280x800
OS: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)

----------


## dapuxter

> Second, I'm getting a weird black shape rendering under each moving character. It's not really a problem, but it would be nice to get rid of it.


Did you try disabling character shadows in the WoW video options? Not only might that fix the black shape, but will probably increase your fps one or two as well.

As to the fps issue, good luck with that one. Personally I play with everything turned all the way down and pull usually 20-30fps.

----------


## dapuxter

I'm still having the problem with missing background textures in WoW. If anyone is interested in taking a look and offering suggestions, check here for more info on my problem:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1136

----------


## skirkpatrick

> Hey all
> 
> I'm working on getting numerous things working in Ubuntu (trying to totally get rid of windows), and so far it's been going great (iPod, audio editing, p2p, etc.)
> 
> Now I've been trying to run World of Warcraft through Wine. I installed it, and updated it like no ones business, edited the Config.wtf and regedit, but I'm still encountering some display issues.
> 
> First, I'm getting a very low frame rate (between 3 and 7) when I normally get between 15 and 25 in Windows XP.
> 
> Second, I'm getting a weird black shape rendering under each moving character. It's not really a problem, but it would be nice to get rid of it.
> ...


Do you run WoW in D3D or openGL?  There's a huge difference between the two under WINE.  The only problem you'll have with openGL is that you can't set the video settings in-game like you can with D3D.

----------


## dapuxter

> Do you run WoW in D3D or openGL? There's a huge difference between the two under WINE. The only problem you'll have with openGL is that you can't set the video settings in-game like you can with D3D.


Sorry, but that's erroneous. Some users can change video settings just fine, and most are able to do so via the "Apply To Forehead" patch linked several times throughout this thread.

----------


## hikaricore

With the new patch I've been able to change every setting (aside from resolution which can't be changed) in OpenGL mode using Apply to Forehead, crash-free.  ^_^

I'm happy with the fixing of the issues with the Video panel so far..  though I wish they wouldn't have gimped UI scaling and fonts (which now look like chite).

----------


## nariko

Hello, I have installed wow with success and it works perfect except some graphical problems. I haven't changed anything in config.wtf file. However, when I run it with opengl I can hardly move mouse cursor around so I wanna stick with d3d. 

Adding these lines to config.wtf didn't help.
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"

Any suggestions?

Ubuntu 7.10
wine-0.9.46
intel extreme graphics 2 (I got 15-30fps in windows)
2 gb ram

----------


## bogeangles

i had WoW running for a while and I applyed the 2.3 patch.
now if i try to run WoW i get 
 wine ./WoW.exe -d3d
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address 0xb7d0c173 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0xb7d0c173).

i aslo tried with opengl and windowed options..
tried with Launcher.exe... 
nothing works

i'm using wine-0.9.48
ati x1300 
kernel 2.6.17

thanks in advance

----------


## Speedwiz7770

> Do you run WoW in D3D or openGL?  There's a huge difference between the two under WINE.  The only problem you'll have with openGL is that you can't set the video settings in-game like you can with D3D.


Skirkpatrick;

Im using OpenGL. Haven't even attempted to use D3D. Which do you recommend??

----------


## mierow

I have been struggling to get WoW to work on my laptop and I finally figured it out.  Following the info from both here on and wowwiki I was able to get it installed and patched up to 2.3.0.  I was still having video issues, but these stopped when I changed the visual effects to none under the appearance settings. It takes a bit of patience. I'd be happy to post any specifics that I went through if people need them.

----------


## hikaricore

> Skirkpatrick;
> 
> Im using OpenGL. Haven't even attempted to use D3D. Which do you recommend??


Honestly the best bet is to test out both and get a feel for how they look and play.
Go with the one that seems to work/look better.

Usually this is OpenGL, but some users with certain video cards and other hardware have luck with D3D mode.

----------


## jbaerbock

Well following these instructs I have WoW in Linux Mint 4.0 and it works. Problem is that the video FPS is so bad that I cannot play decently. Other than terrible FPS everything works. I have an HP zv6000 with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M. When I run WoW via wine I get the following:

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c3d0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c3d0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ed84,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ecac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f2a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f40c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f588,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f580,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f508,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f4f8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34efe0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f124,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374029c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x727984a4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
jbaerbock@Linux-Machine:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c3c0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c3c0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ed84,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ecac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f2a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f40c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f588,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f580,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f508,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f4f8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34efe0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f124,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374029c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x727984a4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)

  Note that FPS is bad at the start screen too. This is the only thing holding me to Windows so really wanna get it resolved. So any help would be wonderful.

----------


## LizardKing73

Ok heres one for y'all.
It seems that the installing instructions was made for the old WoW set that had multiple discs, according to the directions the first disc had the file "Installer.exe"
BUT
The WoW set I have is a single disc and the Installer.exe file isnt there. All that is there are the "Installer Tome #.mpq" files
MEANING
WoW wont install. Any idea's/suggestions? Thanks.

----------


## Joebob06

Got a quick question for someone.  The screen is jumpy every few seconds with the ati 8.42.3  driver running in opengl mode.  Is there any way to fix this?  already done the registry fixes and edited xorg.conf file.  Also noticed like someone else that whenever I go inside a building the mini map goes white is there a fix for this or do we know why it's doing it?

Thanks,
Joseph

----------


## piousp

> So, I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10, updated the system, installed wine and also the resticted ATI drivers. 
> 
> I've followed the HOWTO that's stikied on the forum and made all the changes thats needed in order to get it working. I dident install WoW from the DVD's but had a fresh copy on my Server thats updated and without any addons ( basicly a fresh installation ) so copyed that to my  laptop that im trying to get wow running on.
> 
> I don't have the slightest clue on whats wrong, all I know is that its Wine/WoW that freezes and locks the system but If i have XMMS running with Music then the music dosent stop when the game freezes.


I do have the problem. My WoW is up to date but its on my windows partition, but since gutsy can write over ntfs, i can play wow from there. To describe the problem, its something like this:

Once i enter the gamewolrd, the game will start to load the textures for everything. It can take 8 - 10 seconds to load every single texture for the game, except por the character's textures. My guess is that once the game loads up the char's textures, it crashes, but thats just a guess.

Any ideas?

I have a Dell I6400 with an ATI radeon X1400. The game runs perfectly fine in windows, which by the way, loads the textures in the same way they load in linux.

I really want to play from linux, so i can just erase my stupid windows partition. In fact, i have windows just to be able to play wow with my friends.

----------


## Sammi

> Ok heres one for y'all.
> It seems that the installing instructions was made for the old WoW set that had multiple discs, according to the directions the first disc had the file "Installer.exe"
> BUT
> The WoW set I have is a single disc and the Installer.exe file isnt there. All that is there are the "Installer Tome #.mpq" files
> MEANING
> WoW wont install. Any idea's/suggestions? Thanks.


I only have the old four CD issue, so I can't check this. But I'm 100% sure that there is some sort of executable file on the disc that starts the installation. Just look for a file that ends with .exe

You are of course welcome  to expand the wiki with the info you can gather yourself  :Smile:

----------


## hikaricore

> I do have the problem. My WoW is up to date but its on my windows partition, but since gutsy can write over ntfs, i can play wow from there. To describe the problem, its something like this:
> 
> Once i enter the gamewolrd, the game will start to load the textures for everything. It can take 8 - 10 seconds to load every single texture for the game, except por the character's textures. My guess is that once the game loads up the char's textures, it crashes, but thats just a guess.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I have a Dell I6400 with an ATI radeon X1400. The game runs perfectly fine in windows, which by the way, loads the textures in the same way they load in linux.
> 
> I really want to play from linux, so i can just erase my stupid windows partition. In fact, i have windows just to be able to play wow with my friends.


Relying on NTFS read/write speed isn't really stable or a recommended method of running software.
My guess is that if you copy the contents of your WoW folder to your Home partition or another native Linux partition and run it from there your slow load issue may disappear.

----------


## piousp

OK, i'm gonna try that out tonight. Thanks!

----------


## Nhira

Hmmm.. I can't run WoW from launcher.exe.. it opens me the window for 0.5sec and then disappears like I never opened it o.O
But I can run WoW directly from wow.exe without any problem..
Should I worry?

----------


## hikaricore

No.

Personally I would worry about the people who actually do use the Launcher and what is wrong with their brains.  ^_^

----------


## carlosjuero

Actually had something weird happen when installing WoW on my Ubuntu 7.10;

The install started fine (threw up some errors in console about some Fixmes and being unable to create L:\\\Desktop and being unable to play some WAV for the installer menu); at the end of the install it popped up the Create Account/Play Game screen... and promptly restarted GDM a few seconds later.

I think it might have something to do with the GDM update I downloaded this morning (might have been pushed over the weekend, I haven't been on Linux since Friday until this Morning).. but it was kinda disconcerting. I am going to try playing WoW with no changes to any WTF file and see how it goes.

----------


## piousp

Ok, i after copying the whole directory to my linux partition (it took a while  :Surprised:  ) i tried to play, just to find the same problem, lol. Thanks for the advice anyway. I'm gonna try to change some parameters in the config file, to see if that help.

----------


## k3ano

EDIT: When I type "glxinfo | grep rendering" in the console it gives me this:



```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":2.0".
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```

Hi, when I've just installed WOW using this guide but when I start it up some of the textures appear a bit mangled like the shadows and the icons. The map doesn't show either and the frame rate is very low (averages around 8fps).

I'm on a P4 with an ATI X600 card, it worked fine in windows.

Here is my config file and a screenie of what it looks like:



```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET locale "enGB"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "dsnoop:0"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "dmix:0"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "dmix:0"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET SmallCull "0.080000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET MaxLights "1"
SET farclip "250.000000"
SET particleDensity "0.400000"
SET baseMip "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET realmName "Alonsus"
SET gameTip "9"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET accountName "username"
```

Thanks in advance

----------


## NSDragon

I'm thinking this isn't the best place to ask, but I've been trying Xfce out for some time, and while WoW runs perfectly on my computer, it has this tendency to stay on top of all other windows even without focus when the "windowed" and "maximized" options are checked in the game's video options, and so alt-tab is kind of useless since I can't see the focused window.

Is there a way around this? I'd rather not play in non-maximized window mode if it can be helped, since everything looks squashed down.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that under GNOME and KDE other windows move on top of the WoW window as expected.

----------


## merlyn

Has anyone upgraded to 0.9.49 yet?

If so any hassles in doing so, forwarned is prepared so to speak.

Cheers.

----------


## Forks Holder

This's working but my FPS is about 5..

It's buggy and dumb, if someone has an idea how to make it normal, please help me.

----------


## hikaricore

> This's working but my FPS is about 5..
> 
> It's buggy and dumb, if someone has an idea how to make it normal, please help me.


We need more info than that to even think about considering to attempt to help you...

I mean come on.  "it's buggy and dumb"....

----------


## Tomachu

is there a way to get wow use dual cores under wine? in the latest patch they supposedly added a dual core support.
wow only uses 1 core on my new core 2 q6600?

----------


## hikaricore

> is there a way to get wow use dual cores under wine? in the latest patch they supposedly added a dual core support.
> wow only uses 1 core on my new core 2 q6600?


WoW has supported multiple cores for awhile.
WINE should also properly support multi-core processors, assuming you are running the correct Linux kernel.

To get proper dual/quad core support from Linux you will need to be using an SMP kernel.

Check the output of:



```
uname -a
```

You should see something like this:




> Linux key 2.6.22-14-generic #1 *SMP* Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux

----------


## tsjustice

Im having a problem where wow is very glitchy. The mouse cursor jumps around and everything on screens seems to lag. This happens on the log in screen and in game. Im using OpenGL and followed the instructions given. Any suggestions?

----------


## hikaricore

> Im having a problem where wow is very glitchy. The mouse cursor jumps around and everything on screens seems to lag. This happens on the log in screen and in game. Im using OpenGL and followed the instructions given. Any suggestions?


Details of your system hardware?

This tells us nothing without that..

----------


## atarimaster

Problem:
when WoW.exe is started under wine nothing appears but "top" shows WoW.exe and wineserver processes running.

System:
Ubuntu 7.10 (w/ compiz)

IBM Thinkpad x61
Intel T7300 2.0GHZ - 800MHZ FSB
12.1" XGA TFT - 150 nits
Intel x3100 graphics
200gb 5400rpm SATA HD
2x1gb PC2-5300 667MHZ
IBM Fingerprint Reader
8 cell extended life battery
Intel 802.11N w/ 2x3 mimo


config.wtf:


```
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET anisotropic "16"
SET M2UsePixelShaders "1"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET Gamma "0.800000"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "0.5"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET realmName "Terokkar"
SET gameTip "49"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "50"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET EnableMusic "0"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET showGameTips "0"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET UberTooltips "0"
SET scriptErrors "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "Realtek HD Audio input"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Realtek HD Audio output"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Realtek HD Audio output"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.10000000149012"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.10000000149012"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.10000000149012"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET OutboundChatVolume "2.5"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET cameraView "3"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET accountName "MYOB"
SET trilinear "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET autojoinPartyVoice "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "7"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET lod "1"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxMultisample "2"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET baseMip "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "d3d"
SET ffxGlow "0"
```

*Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!*

----------


## tsjustice

> Details of your system hardware?
> 
> This tells us nothing without that..


Toshiba M55-S139
Celeron M 1.6 GHz
512 MB DDR2 SDRAM
80 GB Ultra ATA 100, 5400 RPM
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M

----------


## hikaricore

Did you install the proper video drivers/do they support your card?
Do they/does your card support OpenGL?

----------


## atarimaster

> Did you install the proper video drivers/do they support your card?
> Do they/does your card support OpenGL?


yes, correct drivers are installed and working

OpenGl has also been tested and is working

----------


## Tomachu

> WoW has supported multiple cores for awhile.
> WINE should also properly support multi-core processors, assuming you are running the correct Linux kernel.
> 
> To get proper dual/quad core support from Linux you will need to be using an SMP kernel.
> 
> Check the output of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i've got the 64-bit 7.10. it has SMP support by default -- i think.
"Linux my-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux"

maybe it's the 64-bit wine binary that's not handling things correctly.. wouldn't want to go back to 32bit just for WoW...:/
wine version is 0.9.49.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## GeoPirate

Hey everyone.  I am building a new rig primarily to WoW with WINE.  My budget is around 1700.  I am starting with a Q6600 quad core intel processor, and 2gb ram on an Abit MB.  For my video card solution I was looking at an 8800GT, but I havn't seen much about them on the forums here.  Is the support for the 8 series still sketchy and would I be better off going with like a 7900?

----------


## ImNeat

> System:
> Ubuntu 7.10 (w/ compiz)
> 
> IBM Thinkpad x61
> Intel T7300 2.0GHZ - 800MHZ FSB
> 12.1" XGA TFT - 150 nits
> *Intel x3100 graphics*
> 200gb 5400rpm SATA HD
> 2x1gb PC2-5300 667MHZ
> ...


If you ever get WoW working with that Intel X3100 I would love for you to PM me and tell me how =)

----------


## Sammi

@GeoPirate

I haven't tried any card in the 8xxx series in Linux personally, as I have a Geforce 6800 my self, which works fine, but is pretty old now. 

There have been fair bit of support treads on this forum in connection to Geforce cards of the 8xxx series, but my estimate is that their number has declined considerably over the last 2-4 months. I know that the few last updates Nvidia has made to their video card drivers, have mostly dealt with the 8xxx series, and I guess that they have made this series pretty stable now. I'd say go for it.

As far as processors, ram and motherboards go, I think everything is pretty safe. The sketchy things are mostly wi-fi cards, web cameras and other small peripherals. Oh and suspend and resume on laptops.

EDIT: As a good sign I just noticed that System76, who support Ubuntu, are shipping desktop computers with Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS
http://system76.com/product_info.php...products_id=57
http://system76.com/product_info.php...products_id=54

----------


## Fanatic_Paladin

Good evening. I have little problem with WoW and Ati   :Wink:  Well, i have installed latest Ati drivers, glxgears shows good FPS (~~2500), and have latest wine version. I used this guid http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine and did everything I need :0 When i launche wow (wine WoW.exe -opengl -windowed), appears black screen with login/password, buttons and some glow effects(look at the picture). After if enter the world, I can see landscape, ground, glow effects, but can't see my and other characheers.
P.S Sorry for my bad english  :Wink: 

http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?i...eenshotwl5.png
http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?i...enshot1jq7.png

My video card is Ati Radeon 9550

My config WTF:



> SET locale "enGB"
> SET coresDetected "1"
> SET hwDetect "0"
> SET gxColorBits "24"
> SET gxDepthBits "24"
> SET gxResolution "1024x768"
> SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
> SET gxFixLag "0"
> SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
> ...

----------


## tsjustice

> Did you install the proper video drivers/do they support your card?
> Do they/does your card support OpenGL?


Yes and Yes

----------


## xeol_fr

I'm running Cedega to try and run WOW; I got the game installed and was able to start it up and got it downloading patches without burning crusade installed. Then I went ahead and installed burning crusade and now the game will start but it freezes ( I have to do a hard reboot to get access back to my laptop). I'm thinking that the problem might be with on of my video settings but am not sure of where to start. I have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 with what I believe are the latest drivers that have been released.

----------


## slyder

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I searched around and this is the forum closest matching my needs.

I just installed WOW yesterday using crossover and it loads and runs very well, however the only problem I have run into is that when I go to attack someone/something, I cannot place my cursor on them I have to place it slightly above them by about half an inch.  Anyone have any thoughts as to how to get this to work correctly.  Other than that it is running very well!

----------


## antirem

Eh.... I just bought a lenovo x61 with a x3100 gpu (also known as an intel 965gm) in it and gutsy.  Ive installed WoW, done the registry hack, and changed the config.wtf  

WoW will not start up (cant even log in) with the gpu drivers that everyone says to use for my x61. (xserver-xorg-video-intel v. 2:2.1.1) If I install thel "xorg-install-fglrx", which is for ati cards, and use -d3d mode it will work, somewhat.  In the fglrx + d3d mode I'm getting 4-6 fps but its the only way to even load WoW.  With the fglrx drivers my computer will stop responding w/o d3d.  Ive never read anything about using the fglrx with the x61 but it seems to work, somewhat, for me.

Anyone know how I can boost my fps?  Also in the bottom left of WoW a map, maybe something else, will flicker on every now and then.. not sure what that means.

If I didnt provide any information please tell me, Ill be sure to add it.

(here are specs to the x61 http://www.linlap.com/wiki/IBM-Lenovo+Thinkpad+X61 it should be able to run WoW just fine...?)

----------


## aciesD

I have WoW running on my system but for the life of me I can't make it work right. The game will run but the frame rate is poor and sound stutters. I've done everything I've seen to make it work correctly. 

Here's my Config.wtf:


```
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Cho'gall"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET gameTip "42"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET minimapInsideZoom "2"
SET UnitNameOwn "1"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET accountName "aciesD"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Realtek ALC250 rev 2"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName ""
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Realtek ALC250 rev 2"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET uiScale "1"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET baseMip "1"
SET weatherDensity "0"
```

I'm using an ATI Radeon Mobility X700 graphics card. I'm using the fglrx and I still can't get:


```
brent@BANHammer:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```

I've dabbled in Linux but never really tried to use it until this week. If anyone knows how to fix my problems please tell me. If you need more information, I can post it.

----------


## ingva2r

> Good evening. I have little problem with WoW and Ati   Well, i have installed latest Ati drivers, glxgears shows good FPS (~~2500), and have latest wine version. I used this guid http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine and did everything I need :0 When i launche wow (wine WoW.exe -opengl -windowed), appears black screen with login/password, buttons and some glow effects(look at the picture). After if enter the world, I can see landscape, ground, glow effects, but can't see my and other characheers.
> P.S Sorry for my bad english 
> 
> http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?i...eenshotwl5.png
> http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?i...enshot1jq7.png
> 
> My video card is Ati Radeon 9550
> 
> My config WTF:


Absolutely same thing - no models of characters. The only difference is that I have Radeon x800GT videocard... Help us if you can!

----------


## Fanatic_Paladin

> Absolutely same thing - no models of characters. The only difference is that I have Radeon x800GT videocard... Help us if you can!


Oh, I thought I was alone with such problem.  :Smile:  Did you tried to play in -d3d mode? I have very low fps in it ; (

----------


## godsbane

I have the same "no models" problem. My enchants and such show up, as well glow effects on things. its kinda cool to see a warlock horse run with just the fire visible, but i don't think i can play the game this way.
I am using a radeon 9700 mobility.

fglrx is v 8.42.3
tested in 
Wine version 9.46 and 9.49

I have wow running in wine just fine on my nvidia based laptop, just refuses to work properly on this one.

A side note: i used to have ubuntu 6.04 on this laptop, and i was able to play in wine way back then (9.12? maybe?). I had since just left this one around and decided to see how the new ati drivers were doing. So far, not terribly happy.

----------


## Dark Hornet

Hello all...I am running Ubuntu 7.10, with a nVidia 6800 GT AGP card.  I can run the game just fine..in fact, everything looks and runs great.  The issue I am having is this: about 10-15 min into playing..no matter what I am doing, the game freezes...i have to force quit the game, and restart it.  Please help.

By the way, i am using the restricted drivers, and I do have the "Open GL regedit hack in place, and in my config.wtf file.

Thanks for the responses!

----------


## Ferrat

> I have the same "no models" problem. My enchants and such show up, as well glow effects on things. its kinda cool to see a warlock horse run with just the fire visible, but i don't think i can play the game this way.
> I am using a radeon 9700 mobility.
> 
> fglrx is v 8.42.3
> tested in 
> Wine version 9.46 and 9.49
> 
> I have wow running in wine just fine on my nvidia based laptop, just refuses to work properly on this one.
> 
> A side note: i used to have ubuntu 6.04 on this laptop, and i was able to play in wine way back then (9.12? maybe?). I had since just left this one around and decided to see how the new ati drivers were doing. So far, not terribly happy.



First completly remove your wine including configs ect. 

Revert back to ATi drivers 8.40.4 

install wine by compling it yourself (script included for this and I think it's up to date with needed stuff ect. tell me if you run it to any trubble made it by modifying others)

run winecfg to get new files and try running WoW again


The script will download alot of dependencies and other stuff that wine uses to make it work as good as possible, then download the source, complie it, build a .deb file and if you want install it on your system or you can do that yourself. 

the wine deb and source will end up in $HOME/wine-stuff/ 

And creds to the guy/guys that did the wine-stuff script original and the other one I took from  :Smile:

----------


## Fanatic_Paladin

"Revert back to ATi drivers 8.40.4 "
 Hmm, how to do it ?  :Sad:

----------


## randoy

Hey everyone! great forum here! found lots of very helpful information for getting WoW working and I just recently got BC working as well.

I just had a general question about Frame rate.  My average frame rate for just about any zone (even not very busy places) is usually around 10fps.  I'm not sure if this is normal.  

I should probably mention that I'm using an Intel(R) Pentium 4, 1.8ghz processor, 768mb of ram, Nvidia GeForce4 MX440 64mb video card, Wine version 0.9.49, and using Feisty Fawn version 7.04

I might be hoping for too much, but the thing is I'm not exactly sure where my frame rate is supposed to be as opposed to where it is now.  Any feedback/comments would be much appreciated.  Thanks!!

Randoy  :Smile:

----------


## Battie

Hello again.

I just upgraded (?) my graphics card from a GeForce 7300 GS to an 8400 GS.  I got a little improvement, but...

I'm now having the same problem a few others have mentioned, where objects fade appropriately into the distance, but the terrain stays the same.  It looks pretty atrocious sometimes.  Does anyone know what causes this?

Edit:  Of course as soon as I post I find the answer.  I set pixelShaders to 0 in config.wtf, and it was fixed.  Note that specular lighting won't work with that setting.

----------


## godsbane

I solved my problem late last night by adding this to my config.wtf

SET M2UseShaders "0"

game now runs just fine in OpenGL mode.

( this solved the no models issue)

If you want to discuss this, lemme know. I'll be monitoring the thread to see if it helped anyone else with the same problem.

----------


## Ferrat

> "Revert back to ATi drivers 8.40.4 "
>  Hmm, how to do it ?


just open synaptic 
completly remove 
xorg-driver-fglrx
fglrx-kernel-source
fglrx-amdcccle

then just reinstall the ATi drivers but use 8.40.4 instead

----------


## Sammi

If you are having troubles with a ATI card, then this is the guide for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

It can help you with instalation, uninstallation, reinstallation and configuration of various ATI drivers.

Please note that many people are having issues with the latest version of the ATI driver. For now you should go back to 8.40.4, if you've installed a newer version and are having problems.

----------


## merlyn

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced sound problems since patch 2.3.0.

I noticed another thread has been started in relation to this, so I'm not alone.

Any feedback or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.

----------


## Fanatic_Paladin

godsbane! You saved me!  :Very Happy:  Thanks a lot! "SET M2UseShaders "0" Helped me. Also thx Ferrat! I installed wine with your script, and now it runs better)

----------


## Sammi

> godsbane! You saved me!  Thanks a lot! "SET M2UseShaders "0" Helped me.


This sounds very promising  :KDE Star:

----------


## Battie

> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has experienced sound problems since patch 2.3.0.
> 
> I noticed another thread has been started in relation to this, so I'm not alone.
> 
> Any feedback or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


Sort of, yeah.

When 2.2 came out, I had massive problems that took a long time to work out.  In the end the in-game sound would stutter whenever the CPU was very busy (game loading, web pages loading, etc.).

I think it was 2.2.3 that magically solved the problem.  Whatever was in that patch made my sound perfect.

2.3 brought back the stuttering problem.  Since it doesn't render the game unplayable I've left it alone, hoping that the next mini-patch will fix it again.

I'm using ALSA.

----------


## merlyn

> Sort of, yeah.
> 
> When 2.2 came out, I had massive problems that took a long time to work out.  In the end the in-game sound would stutter whenever the CPU was very busy (game loading, web pages loading, etc.).
> 
> I think it was 2.2.3 that magically solved the problem.  Whatever was in that patch made my sound perfect.
> 
> 2.3 brought back the stuttering problem.  Since it doesn't render the game unplayable I've left it alone, hoping that the next mini-patch will fix it again.
> 
> I'm using ALSA.


Thanks for getting back to me on this.

True it doesn't make the game unplayable, though it is a bother when sound drops out entirely.

What you've mentioned about the different patches and their respective problems / fixes corresponds to that mentioned by Windows based players on the official Forums.

This tells me that the problem is definitely WoW related and not a Linux specific problem.

Perhaps as you say it will be fixed in the next patch, 2.3.x whenever that is due to arrive.

Here's hoping.

Cheers.

----------


## Battie

> Thanks for getting back to me on this.
> 
> True it doesn't make the game unplayable, though it is a bother when sound drops out entirely.
> 
> What you've mentioned about the different patches and their respective problems / fixes corresponds to that mentioned by Windows based players on the official Forums.
> 
> This tells me that the problem is definitely WoW related and not a Linux specific problem.
> 
> Perhaps as you say it will be fixed in the next patch, 2.3.x whenever that is due to arrive.
> ...


Yes, I'm pretty sure it's WoW related too.  Of course, my hardware might have something to do with it, but that shouldn't be my fault if my system is in good shape and meets the specifications.

I'm more sure because I can play Portal using ALSA with no issues, plus my framerate seems higher.  I don' t know how get the actual framerate in that game, but it just looks much smoother.  And Portal, as far as I can tell is more visually intensive.

----------


## Denthral

I am having an issue with the game and was wondering if you could help.

The game runs fine, framerate is good and such but there is one problem.

Everytime the game exits and I attempt to start it back up again the video settings are reset to default.

Is there anyway to stop that?

----------


## Faud

Do you, by chance, have two copies of your config.wtf file ?

----------


## Denthral

> Do you, by chance, have two copies of your config.wtf file ?


I actually had to create the config file myself because before I did the actual recommended changes I couldn't even log in

Here is what is in the file

SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET realmName ""
SET gameTip "54"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "357"
SET Gamma "0.600000"
SET MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET ffx "0"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"
SET cameraSmoothTrackingStyle "0"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET readContest "-1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "5"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET accountName ""
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"

----------


## Dark Hornet

--just wondering, but has anyone tried WoW with the new version of WINE--9.50?

----------


## Battie

> --just wondering, but has anyone tried WoW with the new version of WINE--9.50?


I didn't even realize it was available.  I'm still on 0.9.49.  Unless I'm just dying for a bugfix, I don't usually upgrade until it shows up in the Update Manager.

----------


## Dark Hornet

Yeah...I happen to see it on the WINE website yesterday when I was looking for instructions to running BF 2142.

----------


## duncan_nz

> --just wondering, but has anyone tried WoW with the new version of WINE--9.50?


Yea I'm using it.

I find that its running wow better  :Smile:

----------


## merlyn

> Yes, I'm pretty sure it's WoW related too.  Of course, my hardware might have something to do with it, but that shouldn't be my fault if my system is in good shape and meets the specifications.
> 
> I'm more sure because I can play Portal using ALSA with no issues, plus my framerate seems higher.  I don' t know how get the actual framerate in that game, but it just looks much smoother.  And Portal, as far as I can tell is more visually intensive.


Found an interesting entry on the WoW forums relating to sound, and there are quite a few.

Here is a list explaining the various options for the variable SET SoundOutputSystem "1" in config.wtf

1 = Windows Multimedia (the one you should first try) 
2 = Direct Sound 
3 = Aureal3D 
4 = Open Sound System 
-1 = Auto select (the default)  				 				 				 					 				 				 				

Mine was set to 1, so i tried both 2 and 4.

A setting of 2 yielded the best results, sound still stutters during the login, and occasionally in game. From time to time it drops out for a second or so then comes back online.

Not as good as pre patch 2.3.0 sound performance, but an improvement nevertheless.

----------


## Enverex

Why would a Windows program have OSS as a sound option? Has this been confirmed and not just someone making things up?

----------


## hikaricore

I believe OSS is cross-platform, besides they probably included it for BSD...eerrrrr I mean....MacOSX... my bad.
I know sound options really do exist, but I can't say for sure if that list is 100% accurate.

----------


## merlyn

> I believe OSS is cross-platform, besides they probably included it for BSD...eerrrrr I mean....MacOSX... my bad.
> I know sound options really do exist, but I can't say for sure if that list is 100% accurate.


I can't vouch for the accuracy of the list I provided earlier, it's just a copy & past from a thread in the official WoW forums.

@ Enervex, I can't answer you question regarding OSS.  could be as hikaricore mentioned that the list I copied isn't accurate.

All I can do is relate to others how the different settings have had an impact on sound performance for me, in the hope that the information may be useful.

However I can say that the sound problems that occur since the 2.3.0 patch are for real!

There are quite a few threads regarding this on the official WoW forums.

----------


## merlyn

> Yea I'm using it.
> 
> I find that its running wow better


Ditto, game play is much smoother.

----------


## Sammi

Regarding the OSS option. There used to be a Linux native WoW client, but it got canned before WoW hit beta, although the WoW servers still run on Linux, so that could explain it.

----------


## hikaricore

I guess we're lucky they atleast added (or added an option for) hardware sound again.
It seems to work, but I don't have the greatest equipment to test it.

----------


## shameless

I'm having an issue where my system's getting locked up in d3d mode, but when i boot into opengl, none of the surfaces have textures, my character rotates all incredibly odd like, and the frame rate is beyond hell. I'm only running on an oboard Intel card, but i don't see any reason why this would be a problem now and not when i was running it through vista. i'm running in wine 0.9.5 right now, my graphics driver section is

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Driver		"intel"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

and my config.wtf file is



```
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x720"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET baseMip "1"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET realmList "gryphon-bc.hav0c.com"
SET weatherDensity "1"
SET realmName "Gryphon BC"
SET gameTip "32"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET minimapZoom "2"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "2"
SET accountName "iamsparticvs"
SET lastCharacterIndex "2"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Realtek ALC660-VD"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName ""
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Realtek ALC660-VD"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET Sound_EnableEmoteSounds "0"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET cameraView "2"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGLow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
```

before the system locks up in d3d mode, though, it runs perfectly smoothly, and apparently i was connecting to the server every time, so says someone who was on while i was doing all of this and said i kept logging on and off. i don't know if that was pertinent, but anything that could help

----------


## skroops

In the first post with the guide, as to the registry fix, why not include a link to a simple .reg file which can be imported into regedit rather than run the risk of typos and case sensitivity.

A .reg file is a simple text file with the proper extension that can be imported into regedit, here is what should be in it



```
REGEDIT4



[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\OpenGL]

"DisabledExtensions"="GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object"
```

Also attached.

----------


## Trampis

edit. fixed.

----------


## Eicca

My set is:
Intel core 2 duo e6300
1gb 800mhz ram
7900gs

The fps didn't dramatically increase after the registry key change, but I did it anyways.

Thanks for the guide!!

----------


## Varko

I'm trying the fix to run WOW in a separate X window.  After the two second pause I end up with a black screen and nothing (including ctr-alt-F1, ctr-alt-backspace, ctr-alt-del and a long wait) recovers the system but a hard boot.

System is a 3 1/2 year old custom built Pentium 2.8, 3G RAM, ATI Radeon 9800XT (RV350) using the proprietary drivers with a fresh install of Gutsy and Wine 0.9.50.  I've followed everything in the how-to, used the registry tweak (worth maybe 2 or 3 fps) and I run OpenGL.  D3D is impossible, about 1 frame per 5 seconds and I can barely log in with it.  The apply-to-forehead add-on works well for me.  WOW runs slightly better using a maximized window, but I had the same result as above after setting it to run full screen.  I re-enabled ffxDeath and ffxGlow after discovering that they cause me no problems and don't materially affect my frame rate. 

My framerate is less than stellar (8-9 in the center of Shattrath though better elsewhere) with distant terrain turned down by about 1/4.  Nothing that I tweak gives me the 15-20 fps that I'd like to see in Shattrath.  My mouse responds slightly slower than in Windows, but I haven't seen anything on the boards except that it seems to be a necessary evil of OpenGL.  I dual boot WinXP but would prefer to stay in Ubuntu as much as I can.  It's definitely playable in Ubuntu, but not yet worth abandoning WOW in Windows.

Config.wtf (sorry, I don't know how to compress this to a window):
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET realmName "Kel'Thuzad"
SET gameTip "94"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "537"
SET Gamma "0.500000"
SET MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET ffx "0"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1.0499999523163"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"
SET cameraSmoothTrackingStyle "0"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET readContest "-1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "5"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET groundEffectDist "110"
SET spellEffectLevel "7"
SET Sound_EnableHardware "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "40"
SET Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxMaximize "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "5"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET specular "1"
SET lod "1"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"

The shell script that I'm trying to run to run (sudo is required) is:

#!/bin/sh

 X :3 -ac &   # Launches a new X session on display 3 
 cd /home/gregg/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/
 sleep 2   # Forces the system to have a break for 2 seconds 
 DISPLAY=:3 /usr/X11R6/bin/wine /home/gregg/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ Of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl   # Launches WoW

Any suggestions for fixing things to launch a new X window, to improve frame rate in other ways,  or to speed up the cursor a bit would be greatly appreciated.  I'm brand new to Ubuntu and delighted to be here.

----------


## Zhuyou

Hello, I have not been able to read through out this thread for help since it is quite large, and frankly, i don't know if it'll be the problem that I got.

I just install ubuntu 7.10 a few days ago, and happen to love it over window, the only thing I miss was WoW, obviously.  So i used wine, the newest editon, and follow the guild exactly to a point. Well, they's a very forwarded problem with it.

Well, everything work, even the manager that shows up when I start it. I start it,it goes to the "Blizzard Entertainment" and everything was moving smoothly until 3-4 seconds into it, the sign suddenly stop, but I could hear the audio from the video fine. WHatever I try, it wouldn't progress, and I didn't happen to let the video finish before I alt-tab out and close it. Of course, when I do, the resolution was at 1024x768 or so, not the default one of my laptop.

I try it again, but before it goes into the 3-4 seconds, I hit escape to escape the videos and got into my "agreement" agreement paper, or so. Well...the respond is hell, like once i click it, it took like 2-5 seconds to respond, and not only that, the back ground was mess up. It shows black dot moving around, like stars. well, couldn't do much there, the lag was horrible, couldn't do anything.

So...finally solution, try it with terminal. Input it in there, and went. Of course, it freeze on blizzzard etertainment as well, but i did it agin and escape...problem was that when I got to my 'agreement', after a few seconds,it log me off of it. I look at the terminal, and here's what it show...

Well, okay, try it agian, but this time, it didn't log me off. But her's what the terminal was reported.

]shinji@EVA:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7c310000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ede4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x13aa68) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f05c,0x00000000), stub!
tionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:d3d_shader :Razz: rint_glsl_info_log Error received from GLSL shader #2147483655: " Link successful. The GLSL fragment shader will run in hardware."
fixme:d3d_shader :Razz: rint_glsl_info_log Error received from GLSL shader #536870914: "WARNING: 0:1: extension 'GL_ARB_draw_buffers' is not supported\n"
fixme:d3d_shader :Razz: rint_glsl_info_log Error received from GLSL shader #2147483656: " Link successful. The GLSL fragment shader will run in hardware."
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x40024, (nil), 16): stub
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  146 (ATIFGLRXDRI)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 ()
  Value in failed request:  0x75
  Serial number of failed request:  631
  Current serial number in output stream:  631
shinji@EVA:~$ 


Sorry if it's nothing, but also what I notice is that when I got into the login screen, what it show was like a badly rendered version of what it should look like. I can see little balls of wind or so moving into a 'portal' so to speak, but you wouldn't be able to make it out if you don't know what it look like.

Any additional is: I use ATI Radeon X1150, purchased laptop during Black Friday of a Vostro 1000, $430. 

Play WoW fairly good with window, fps were like 20-30fps if given good condition.

Uh....I got the restricted driver manager thingy, proprietary software to install it...Anything else I should mention, or helps  is greatly apperciate 

Sorry if I mumble through this whole thing, but I have to log fast.....

ps: I had to delete some repeated message in the terminal just so I can post this...

----------


## Zhuyou

Oh wow, I got it fixed!!!! I just needed to be able to get to my character, so it'll create the config.wtf file,a nd set changes to it. EVERYTHING Is fix...except one thing.


The fps is freaking ...bad. 1 fps every 2 seconds like, or more like 2fps.

Anyway to fix it? I did the regedit already,didn't do anything.

----------


## Wiebelhaus

I can link this 1,000 times and it seems no one gives it a chance , yea it's not free but like one of the funniest posters here said "it's not like taxes dude" if something works pay for it , Codeweavers crossover does all the work for you and is cheaper than the most of crappiest craptastic crap you buy for windows or windows itself for that matter.

----------


## JettCRX

I did a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.10 this past weekend.  When it came up, it told me I had a fancy new NVidia card and if I wanted the best results, I should install their driver.  Spiffy!  I did that.

Compiz Fusion worked right off the bat.  Then I thought "time to try WoW."   Copied the 10gigs of WoW that I had backed up before wiping ******* off my machine back across the network... and double-clicked the icon, thinking "how small are the chances that this works with zero changes?"

The next thing I knew, I was staring at the login screen.  Zero problems.  Zero tweaks.  WoW, working, on a clean install with nothing added but the NVidia drivers.  I'm sold.

----------


## Dark Hornet

Grats!!  I am on the verge of completely wiping my "gaming" system of Win XP, and putting Ubuntu on it as well....I am just working out a few tweaks with WoW on my other Ubuntu box first.

----------


## Zhuyou

Eh...I give up. Ubuntu, it was good while it lasted. Too bad you can't provide me with WoW.

----------


## hikaricore

> Eh...I give up. Ubuntu, it was good while it lasted. Too bad you can't provide me with WoW.



You know it's not the fault of Ubuntu or any other Linux distribution that your ***dows based software which originally had a Linux port does not run on your system.  If companies like Blizzard would be bothered to give a damn about the wants of a portion of their userbase, this would be a non issue.  This my friend is called lockin.  You are forced to used ***dows due to chite hardware that has little to no opengl support or are in too much of a hurry to bother configuring WINE right.  Best of luck.

----------


## Varko

Zhuyou, please don't give up too quickly  After a week of tweaking at frame rates comparable to yours, I replaced my config.wtf file with Denthral's at post #1218 and WOW was suddenly both playable and tweakable.    Varko

----------


## Darklin99

greetings wow and Ubuntu friends,

I'm having a problem running wow after upgrading to 7.10. I did a fresh install from a live CD 2 days ago after using 7.04 for many months. Wow ran OK there but now with a fresh install of wine and wow it won't even let me get to the start up screen before it hangs. i have tried from both the desktop icon and using a terminal to start it. if it does start at all its like only part of the screen is the wow login. if not it jsut turns bright pink.

wine version: 0.9.51 
CPU: AMD 64  3000+
Video card: ATI all-in-wonder 9600XT using the fglrx driver
System Ram: 2 Gig

i have attached the Config.wtf file too if you need.

Thanks for your help,

Darklin

----------


## Zhuyou

Was initially going to install XP just for the WoW, but I just can't do it with window...back to making this work again. My mind is fickle, so I'd change often. 


So...how does copying and overwriting your initial wtf.confg helps anyway? I woulda assume some stuff are only for that specific person's WoW game.

Also...Well, I check my ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 driver...on the xorg.conf driver, and it sayis ATI Radeon Xpress 1110, not the one that I woulda install in Window. I did it by going to the restricted manager driver, and enable the thingy. Of course, I have to turn on some of the universal and main plus restricted option in "Software Source"

So...

----------


## foolios

125 pages to sort through is just too much. Has anyone or can anyone who has the gyst of this thread post the best resolutions to a new thread and link to it here?

Thanks so much in advance.

----------


## hikaricore

> 125 pages to sort through is just too much. Has anyone or can anyone who has the gyst of this thread post the best resolutions to a new thread and link to it here?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


No

----------


## Sammi

All the good stuff that comes out of this tread is put in the howto. Or at least it is supposed to. 

And if it isn't then YOU are able to do something about it YOURSELF as the howto a wiki, which YOU are able to edit as you please YOURSELF. And please do so, so everybody else can go without the sweat and tears that YOU had to suffer through  :Very Happy:

----------


## foolios

Ok, after reading the tuts on this. Everything went pretty good.
I can get the game started but it moves one frame every 5 secs. Really really slow. I did the tweaks in the cfg file and the wtf file.

I do get sound, but when I run the winecfg I noticed the following in the terminal:
foo@foo-desktop:~$ winecfg
fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer supports MIDI in. Not yet supported.
fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so.0, please install this library to use jack
fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer supports MIDI in. Not yet supported.
fixme:msg :Razz: ack_message msg 14 (WM_ERASEBKGND) not supported yet

I can turn the sound off and I've tried emulation. I don't think it's about the sound tho.

I think it's because of the video.
When I run:
glxinfo | grep rendering

I get:
foo@foo-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

I used envy to install the ati drivers. The card is listed as ati after having done so.

What can I do now?

THanks so much in advance.

----------


## citizenr

> i reinstalled everything on my computer. i followed the tip to improve the fps but when i was in the regedit directory and made the new key i was unable to rename new key #1 to OpenGL i did everything else as it described. now world of warcraft wont launch and i think it has something to do with the not being able to rename the key. I went to try and undo everything that i had done but now if i type regedit in the terminal i get the following 
> 
> ```
> jon@jon:~$ regedit
> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
>   Resource id in failed request:  0x136
>   Serial number of failed request:  13
>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
> ...





two monitors? 
I had to delete  "+0+0" from the xorg.conf metamodes line to make it go away

----------


## foolios

How do you set:
setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose

----------


## tysonh

I've been following the howto and ran into a few problems along the way.  I don't think I have my wine configured correctly.  When I run winecfg and adjust all the settings I go and click apply and the terminal output says this:

fixme:msg :Razz: ack_message msg 14 (WM_ERASEBKGND) not supported yet

I tried to modify the wtf/config.wtf file but it says the file doesn't exist yet.

I noticed in the file path that it was looking for a .wine file in my home folder but it isn't there.  Is wine supposed to place one there?  I've looked over a bunch of wine howtos and many posts here.  It seems like people skip the very basic steps.

I know very little about wine and ubuntu I'm still trying to learn it all.  I noticed in the winecfg you can set a shell for wine and it gives you various folders as a choice and I picked /home/username/ am I doing something wrong?

----------


## sedition

The wine folder is in your home folder, just hidden. Open your home folder and hit ctrl+h (or go to view -> show hidden files)

----------


## 3nrico

Hello this is my first post here so please be nice  :Very Happy: 

I have installed Wine and Wow according to the guide.
It is running perfectly but a problem occurs when I switch to my other workspace.
I usually have WoW open (full screen) on the first desktop and Firefox on the other.
When I switch desktop from WoW to the other my WoW application disappears when I switch back.
It is still in the processes list but I cannot get it to show up again.

Someone know the reason for this and a fix?

----------


## boddah1982

I have a weird problem with my WoW & Ubuntu.

i only just installed ubuntu a few days ago so im still a beginner  :Wink: 
I managed to install wow fine & edit the config.wtf file, and i can even login & choose a character, the game running approx 10fps faster than it did on Vista!

but, when it loads into orgrimmar (or anywhere my chars are) all buildings, scenery etc are fine, but the people/mailbox/bonfire is missing .. i can still mouse over them (and peoples names appear above their heads, as do shadows at their base) this is such a weird problem & i have no idea how to fix it, sorry if this has been asked before, i skimmed thru this post and google but couldnt find much to help me

thanks in advance  :Smile: 
ps, if ya want a Screenie of what i mean plz ask, or any other details  :Smile:

----------


## sedition

I run into this every once in a while myself (just for a little bit after logging in, then everything clears up), but it's a WoW issue. If I'm recalling correctly, the WoW forum recommends something to do with deleting folders in your config folder and restarting the game to recreate and clear out any errors. You might want to get out their troubleshooting section for more clarification.

----------


## finesse

> Hello this is my first post here so please be nice 
> 
> I have installed Wine and Wow according to the guide.
> It is running perfectly but a problem occurs when I switch to my other workspace.
> I usually have WoW open (full screen) on the first desktop and Firefox on the other.
> When I switch desktop from WoW to the other my WoW application disappears when I switch back.
> It is still in the processes list but I cannot get it to show up again.
> 
> Someone know the reason for this and a fix?


Easy fix, in your WoW video options set it to Windowed mode and Maximized, if your resolution is still set to your desktop size it will look exactly the same as fullscreen but you can switch desktops and be more productive!

----------


## tysonh

I just followed the WoW howto and installed it without a problem. Once the game finishes installing I log into my account to start the patching. The patch file starts to download and then a window pops up and says there is a handling error. Here is the output from terminal at the time of the error:

war@war-desktop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f254,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eee0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ee14,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f2f8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f688,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f674,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ee5c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x30024, (nil), 16): stub

Here is the Critical Error box that pops up when I'm downloading:

This application has encountered a critical error

ERROR #125 (OX8510007d)
Program: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Object: HANDLER (.?AUHANDLER@@)

SMem3: Not initialilzed. Verify linker entry point is set to 'StormStaticEntryPoint' (defined in StormStartup.h)
Press ok to terminate the application

Although this error box pops up the download still continues in the background.

The how to mentions a Gecko rendering engine that is supposed to install. I didn't see anything about Gecko during the install could that be the cause of the handling error?


__________________

----------


## Faud

> I just followed the WoW howto and installed it without a problem. Once the game finishes installing I log into my account to start the patching. The patch file starts to download and then a window pops up and says there is a handling error. Here is the output from terminal at the time of the error:
> 
> war@war-desktop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f254,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eee0,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ee14,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f2f8,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6ec,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6ec,0x00000000), stub!
> ...


Double posting is not cool

----------


## Varko

I solved my low frame rate problem (post #1234 in this thread) with a new PNY GeForce 7600 GS card in place of my Radeon 9800XT.  I had some minor video card installation glitches (discussed in detail at post #6 in the forum thread " Will GIGABYTE GeForce 7600GS work with Gusty?") but I now have a far better frame rate in Shattrath and elsewhere with all the sliders maxed, using OpenGL and the apply-to-forehead patch.  I couldn't have done it without the Howto and this forum.  Thanks.   :Smile:

----------


## tysonh

> Double posting is not cool



wheres my double post *******

----------


## Mr_Congeniality

I'm getting a hang after trying to exit/quit WoW or log off a character, and I'm using the latest version of wine from the winehq repositories.

Just in case, I'm using an NVIDIA 8600M GT, with compiz enabled, but compiz shouldn't be causing any issues with exit hangs I assume.

Everything else works perfect, except I hate having that sound overlay thing popup when I adjust the volume on my laptop.  Different issue for a different tread I guess  :Cool:

----------


## Kallewoof

Beryl/compiz has in fact been reported to screw with WoW (or maybe it was wine). This might be old news (i.e. they fixed what was the issue) but fwiw I used Beryl and had issues a month or 3 ago. Might wanna try disabling Compiz and seeing if the prob remains.

----------


## WoodiE55

I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 to dual boot with a Windows XP system. I'm in Ubuntu now and per the alternative directions on this page:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

I have copied the World of Warcraft folder from the Windows Program Files folder to /home/user/World of Warcraft folder. Added the suggested registry entry and ran the exe.

WOW started to load, with no sound however, I entered my password and WOW acted as if it was going to load but just froze instead. No sound and no actual game time.

Any suggestions as to how to get sound and WOW to work at all?



-WoodiE

----------


## il-luzhin

I'm not having any success interpreting this error.  This is as soon as I start the install.



```
luzhin@kerenin:~/Desktop$ wine wowclient-downloader.exe -opengl
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStorage_InitNew (0x12d1a8)->(0x4a2cd8)
fixme:shdocvw:WebBrowser_QueryInterface (0x12d1a8)->({0000011e-0000-0000-c000-000000000046} 0x33e124) interface not supported
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_SetHostNames (0x12d1a8)->(L"My Host Name", (null))
fixme:shell:BrsFolder_OnCreate flags BIF_NEWDIALOGSTYLE partially implemented
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} could be created for context 0x1
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {e2085f28-feb7-404a-b8e7-e659bdeaaa02} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {e2085f28-feb7-404a-b8e7-e659bdeaaa02} not registered
err:ole:create_server class {e2085f28-feb7-404a-b8e7-e659bdeaaa02} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {e2085f28-feb7-404a-b8e7-e659bdeaaa02} could be created for context 0x7
fixme:wininet:InternetGetConnectedState always returning LAN connection.
fixme:wininet:InternetGetConnectedState always returning LAN connection.
fixme:wininet:InternetGetConnectedState always returning LAN connection.
```

----------


## Dark Hornet

I got the same "error" when I was installing/downloading the updates to the game.  Are you installing the game from the discs, or from WoW's website.  In my case, i just ignored them, and the download went fine.

----------


## il-luzhin

i'm using the downloader wowclient-downloader.exe.

Guess I'll muscle through.  Oh so dizzy though....

----------


## Dark Hornet

Thats what I thought...however, if you have the discs, I would probably use those--you know how long WoW's servers can take to download...lol.

Good luck!

----------


## Steve Zenone

An alternative may be to use Crossover Office to run WOW. Though the software is commercial (i.e., costs money), you can try it for free to test compatibility. I know this doesn't specifically address the issue you're running into. Rather, it's just an alternate route to go down that _might_ get you playing WOW successfully.

----------


## hikaricore

Crossover esentially is WINE.  Your results will likely be the same using either if there is a problem to begin with.

----------


## mevets

When I load Wow under opengl mode, it works but is very laggy graphics wise. When I load it up with d3d the  lag is pretty much gone, but when I go to sign in and then after then load screen apears and the  bar reaches its max, the screen flickers and evetually restarts X. Is there a way to remedy this?

----------


## Dark Hornet

Are you able to provide more details--such as the type of gfx card you have, and the driver you are using....and did you do the suggested regedit hacks, etc?

----------


## WoodiE55

Well I've gone ahead and copied the 5 CD's to the hard drive and followed the "suggested" directions so far so good. Since I purchased Burning Crusade online I don't have the CD's for it and currently downloading the 1.18GB install for it now.

However the core game seems to have installed fine and with sound  :Very Happy:  hopefully BC will go just as smoothly.




-WoodiE

----------


## jacebenson

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I need to change to make my WoW installation on Ubuntu Gutsy look like it should?
> 
> If you take a look at the attached image you will see that in windows the background is faded ( as it should be ) whereas in the Linux screenshot it's not - only the trees show correctly.
> 
> I'm using the restricted drivers. My card is an NVidia 8600 GT.


I would try using the envy (http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html) application to correct your issue.

I am having an intermittent issue with WoW though.  Sometimes after I select my toon on my realm (Arathor, and Scarlet Crusade) the game hangs on the loading bar.  I mean, the music goes until it has no more to play (I think it'll sit for 10 minutes before the music stops).  It doesn't happen in any one spot in particular.  I had it happen when I was in Undercity, but then another day I was able to load in just fine to Undercity, Brill and Silverpine Forest.  So I am throughly confused.  I was reading some other sites saying you should change some registry setting within wine to opengl and such so I am going to try that tonight.  I will add the links later.  I did a screencast of me playing and browsing.  It uploaded in poor quality though.

----------


## TolTime

I just install WOW and i then put this command in termianl
gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf

once the document popped up i copy and pasted 

SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL""

when i tried to save the file, it said that the file can not be found
when i looked in the program file i could not the wtf file,
is this do to a bad install or what?

----------


## Kallewoof

> I just install WOW and i then put this command in termianl
> gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf
> 
> once the document popped up i copy and pasted 
> 
> SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET SoundBufferSize "150"
> SET gxApi "OpenGL""
> 
> ...


Linux is case sensitive. You need to make sure that the directories are written out in correct case. For example the "wtf" folder in fact is named "WTF". Make it an exercise in linux command line usage to get every part of the directory right. Start with ~/.wine/ and go from there. Use the [TAB] key!

-Kalle.

----------


## mevets

I have have an Intel integrated GSM card with 915resolution I believe and I did do the registry hack. What is funny is that opengl mode can play the game but I have around 8 colors and really it would be possible to play under the conditions.

----------


## Mad-Halfling

Hi, I'm also having problems running WoW under WINE, and a posting everywhere I can think of to try to get it sorted as it's forcing me to have to go back to using windows most of the time and I want to ditch windows soon.

Had WoW working fine (better, in fact, than under windows) under wow until Blizz started playing around with the sound code.  Now, if I try to run it under WINE as vista I get no sound.  Previously this was fixed by running it as XP, but this now gives me an error

wine: Call from 0x7540159d to unimplemented function ntdll.dll.NtAlpcConnectPort, aborting

I have tried _loads_ of different combinations of ALSA, OSS, and the wtf file settings, but have had no joy.  I have noticed that there is a line that has crept in 

SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Internal Speaker/Headphone (Conexant High Definition Audio)"

from when I use it under windows - this is the sound card's name under windows and I wasaa wondering if this was the issue.  When I go into the sound setup options in the game it gives no sound hardware in the drop-down box, so I'm just guessing that something needs tweaking somewhere to let it know there is a sound device available.

Help!!!!!!!

Cheers

MH

----------


## vides2012

Hi!

I have a problem.

I Have intel core2 Duo,nVidia 8800GTS,2GB RAM.
I am on Kubuntu Gutsy 7.10with  XGL and compiz/emerald, and it works perfectly.
I have restricted drivers enabled.

When I try to launch wow, after installing it with your howto, i get this error:

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ed84,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:d3d:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl.

And then hangs on, consuming my CPU for 50%

I read that on XGL, the answer for glxinfo | grep rendering is always no., though direct rendering works
So why do I get these errors?

ps.: My friend also has this hardware configuration, but running on GNOME, and wow works for him...strange

----------


## TolTime

well i added the text to the WTF file but now the game does not launch

----------


## eugne

> I have a weird problem with my WoW & Ubuntu.
> 
> i only just installed ubuntu a few days ago so im still a beginner 
> I managed to install wow fine & edit the config.wtf file, and i can even login & choose a character, the game running approx 10fps faster than it did on Vista!
> 
> but, when it loads into orgrimmar (or anywhere my chars are) all buildings, scenery etc are fine, but the people/mailbox/bonfire is missing .. i can still mouse over them (and peoples names appear above their heads, as do shadows at their base) this is such a weird problem & i have no idea how to fix it, sorry if this has been asked before, i skimmed thru this post and google but couldnt find much to help me
> 
> thanks in advance 
> ps, if ya want a Screenie of what i mean plz ask, or any other details


Hello everybody !
I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 with wine 0.9.54 on my AMD64 3200+ @ 2Ghz, 1Go RAM, graphic card ATI All-In-Wonder X800VE 256Mo
I did everything explained in the guides about installing wine and wow but I have the same problem as boddah
In fact, when launching WoW in opengl mode, I have boddah's problem with 30 fps in shattrath
So I decided to use the d3d mode to solve this screen problem, but I get 3 fps max in Shattrath, 8 fps max outside
I searched on all forums to have a clue, but nothing seems to be found about that...  :Sad:

----------


## Big-Wayne

I dual boot ubuntu 7.10 with Windows XP on two separate sata drives. My XP drive is mounted on boot. WoW is installed on the windows XP drive, so I just run it with wine straight out of windows program files. It works great.
Wine installed from CVS
My specs;
Intel Pentium D 3.4 ghz
120gb SATA .....XP Media Centre Edition
250gb SATA .....Ubuntu 7.10
Nvidia 7600 gt
2gb RAM

----------


## eugne

I tried this way too, with no better result (in fact, that was the first thing I tried before installing WoW entirely on my Ubuntu disk)

----------


## ImNeat

Does anyone with an integrated intel X3100 gp (e.g. Dell 1420N) have this game working via wine? If so, how are you configured?

----------


## speadskater

this works great, but whenever i launch it, it lowers my resolution and when i try to adjust the resolution in game back to normal, the game always freezes

----------


## nyinge

> Hi!
> 
> I have a problem.
> 
> I Have intel core2 Duo,nVidia 8800GTS,2GB RAM.
> I am on Kubuntu Gutsy 7.10with  XGL and compiz/emerald, and it works perfectly.
> I have restricted drivers enabled.
> 
> When I try to launch wow, after installing it with your howto, i get this error:
> ...


I have the same hardware as you and running Kubuntu also.  Have you tried disabling the compiz and running WoW?

----------


## eugne

> Hello everybody !
> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 with wine 0.9.54 on my AMD64 3200+ @ 2Ghz, 1Go RAM, graphic card ATI All-In-Wonder X800VE 256Mo
> I did everything explained in the guides about installing wine and wow but I have the same problem as boddah
> In fact, when launching WoW in opengl mode, I have boddah's problem with 30 fps in shattrath
> So I decided to use the d3d mode to solve this screen problem, but I get 3 fps max in Shattrath, 8 fps max outside
> I searched on all forums to have a clue, but nothing seems to be found about that...


Someone told me the answer on a french ubuntu forum. In fact, there was a clue about my textures problem on http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine/Tr...tures.2FModels
Now I can play WoW with 24 fps min everywhere and no problem on my favourite OS  :Smile:

----------


## Beestinga

Howdy-
I'm on my first linux install, and WoW isn't a make-or-break deal for me, but I'd like to have it work.  So far, I've done a good amount of research on the issue, but my unusual hardware situation I've been unable to find a resolution.  I'm using a vaio laptop (model: vgn-n320, upgraded to 2 GB ram).  I think it may be related to the integrated intel graphics.

On first install, I was able to install but would automatically boot out when I got to the login screen, so I adjusted my wine settings to disable pixel shading, which allows me to login, view realm and character lists, and login.  Upon login, however, my fps drops to approx. 1-3 fps (this is an estimate, as I don't know how to display fps).  I've done all of the troubleshooting and tweaks recommended on the instructions available online.  The weird thing is that it runs better in direct3d than opengl.  With opengl, the framerate is even worse than what i mentioned above, the models seem to show up incomplete, and there are texturing problems.
As I said, I've made all of the recommended opengl tricks (registry edits, wtf config file modifications, etc.) and I haven't been able to find any instructions for "tweaking" direct3d settings, if such a thing can be done.
Also, in opengl, the framerate is extremely choppy even at the login/realm select/character select screens.  in direct3d, these screens work fine, with the slowness only showing up in the actual world (...of warcraft).
Sound seems to work fine.
Thanks for any help!
p.s. ubuntu 7.10 and wine 0.9.51

----------


## Beestinga

Also, and I'm not sure if this is related or not,
the network configuration utility icon in the system tray, in the upper right of the screen by default, blinks rapidly continuously, despite WoW being "above" it.

----------


## vides2012

> I have the same hardware as you and running Kubuntu also.  Have you tried disabling the compiz and running WoW?



Wow! This works  :Smile: 
Thanks  :Smile: 

but I would like to have compiz enabled, and so running World of Warcraft.Can I?

ps.: well I started to play a little bit  :Smile:  I removed xserver-xgl from adept, and tried to run compiz, and kiba-dock.Well I don't know how, but they can run without xgl, and other modifications in xorg.conf.(Well they are buggy, but they are working)
And now I can run World of Warcraft  :Smile:

----------


## Beestinga

> Howdy-
> I'm on my first linux install, and WoW isn't a make-or-break deal for me, but I'd like to have it work.  So far, I've done a good amount of research on the issue, but my unusual hardware situation I've been unable to find a resolution.  I'm using a vaio laptop (model: vgn-n320, upgraded to 2 GB ram).  I think it may be related to the integrated intel graphics.
> 
> On first install, I was able to install but would automatically boot out when I got to the login screen, so I adjusted my wine settings to disable pixel shading, which allows me to login, view realm and character lists, and login.  Upon login, however, my fps drops to approx. 1-3 fps (this is an estimate, as I don't know how to display fps).  I've done all of the troubleshooting and tweaks recommended on the instructions available online.  The weird thing is that it runs better in direct3d than opengl.  With opengl, the framerate is even worse than what i mentioned above, the models seem to show up incomplete, and there are texturing problems.
> As I said, I've made all of the recommended opengl tricks (registry edits, wtf config file modifications, etc.) and I haven't been able to find any instructions for "tweaking" direct3d settings, if such a thing can be done.
> Also, in opengl, the framerate is extremely choppy even at the login/realm select/character select screens.  in direct3d, these screens work fine, with the slowness only showing up in the actual world (...of warcraft).
> Sound seems to work fine.
> Thanks for any help!
> p.s. ubuntu 7.10 and wine 0.9.51


I logged in to a different character on a different server, who was in another location, and it ran much better.  It's still not really playable, though.  Also, opengl is still much worse than d3d.  Anyone have any tips for tweaking d3d settings?

----------


## SpinningAround

I installed wine with the guide that is in this forum, and there was no problem to get it working but it isn't running so good. My fps is quite jump i have jumped from 2fps to 31fps simply by running in the in in booty bay.

Here is the output from the consol when running wow.


```
linux@linux-laptop:~$ wine /media/sda2/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ed78,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eccc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f29c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f400,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f57c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f574,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f4fc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f4ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33efd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f118,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374029c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x7da09494) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl unsupported WS_IOCTL cmd (9800000c)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d198,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d1f4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub
```

config.wtf


```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enGB"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "dmix:0"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET realmName "Al'Akir"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "dsnoop:0"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "dmix:0"
SET baseMip "1"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET gameTip "10"
SET uiScale "1"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET UIFaster "2"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET minimapZoom "5"
```

Image on a problem, notice the minimap
wow2.png

----------


## FNDII

Sound problem


WoW sound comes from the onborad sound card how to i push it over to the pci card?

----------


## DenKain

I have my wtf file set to what you find in almost every forum so I will not post it. I use -opengl and my character is all mixed up....my head and eyes get dislocated....odd rendering. If I get rid of the opengl statement from the wtf file and use -dx80 then it all loads and renders perfectly. My problem is that the game lags like no ones business. I checked and I do have 3d rendering so I'm thinking maybe wine's connection or something??

output:



```
wine /home/denkain/.wine/drive_c/Program_Files/WoW/Wow.exe -dx90

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (60000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (60000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (60000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
failed to open C:/Program_Files/WoW/Data/----
failed to open C:/Program_Files/WoW/Data/----
archive Data\Start.MPQ opened
archive Data\interface.MPQ opened
archive Data\misc.MPQ opened
archive Data\model.MPQ opened
archive Data\texture.MPQ opened
archive Data\terrain.MPQ opened
archive Data\wmo.MPQ opened
archive Data\sound.MPQ opened
archive Data\fonts.MPQ opened
archive Data\dbc.MPQ opened
archive Data\speech.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ed78,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eccc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f29c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f400,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f57c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f574,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f4fc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f4ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33efd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f118,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374029c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x77ffa494) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
```

----------


## Swmmrman

Removed.  Was on the wrong page

----------


## newsun

I am also wondering if anyone with intel x3100 has gotten this working, I have it installed and the Launcher.exe file loads fine, WoW.exe does not though, it just fires up and never displays anything.

Kubuntu 7.10
System76 Pangolin v3
Intel core2duo
2GB RAM
Intel x3100 part of 965G family

Terminal show this when I run 'wine WoW.exe'



```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c930000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7c930000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34edd8,0x00000000), stub!
```

----------


## hikaricore

> I am also wondering if anyone with intel x3100 has gotten this working, I have it installed and the Launcher.exe file loads fine, WoW.exe does not though, it just fires up and never displays anything.
> 
> Kubuntu 7.10
> System76 Pangolin v3
> Intel core2duo
> 2GB RAM
> Intel x3100 part of 965G family
> 
> Terminal show this when I run 'wine WoW.exe'
> ...


You'll likely never get WoW running properly on an integrated Intel chipset.

These seem to fail excessively at OpenGL and Intel released crap drivers for their hardware.
IMHO Intel integrated video is the graphic equivalent of a winmodem.  They are too reliant on DirectX to be any good for high-end use under Linux.

That being said the fixme messages are normal WINE output and not errors if you were curious.

----------


## Sammi

@newsun @hikaricore

I know Intel cards are weak performance wise, and that the Linux drivers are not very good, but then again, some people have reported success with running WoW on Intel cards.

See these treads for reference:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377139&page=2
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630379

----------


## hikaricore

Oh I'm not saying it can't work, but I've seen roughly a 7% success rate among Intel video owners in my time around here.

I like to call the situation as I've seen it.  lol

----------


## newsun

thanks guys, hopefully someone will figure it out...I know the card can run it just fine as in vista with the same install as the wine one it works. So this means it is prlly a driver thing and I saw a bug similar about some sort of memory discrepency with compiz and the x3100.

----------


## FNDII

anyone else having problems since the recent patch?

when i enter the game some of the NPC's are missing. Also i cant see and other players or my own char.

Not sure what happend but its pretty much unplayable now, on occasion things will show up for me but it is defiantly not working

----------


## Eole

> anyone else having problems since the recent patch?
> 
> when i enter the game some of the NPC's are missing. Also i cant see and other players or my own char.
> 
> Not sure what happend but its pretty much unplayable now, on occasion things will show up for me but it is defiantly not working


Hi, I actually got the same problem. I don't know what to do... :'(

*SOLUTION FOUND :*  I've added _-nosound_ to my launcher, it works fine now, I can see NPC and my char  :Smile:  (solution found on wow official website  :Wink:  (lol)

My launcher : 


> env WINEPREFIX="/home/eole/.wine" aoss wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -opengl -nosound

----------


## myname

> anyone else having problems since the recent patch?
> 
> when i enter the game some of the NPC's are missing. Also i cant see and other players or my own char.
> 
> Not sure what happend but its pretty much unplayable now, on occasion things will show up for me but it is defiantly not working


I thought this was just me.  I just reactivated my account after a few months from playing, and got WoW up and running yesterday.  I noticed that when I log into the game, at the character selection screen, none of my characters are visible, I just have the dark "Burning Crusades" effect with my character names on the right hand side.  Then when I actually join a game, I don't see any players at all, I see their names, and my own shadow and that's it.

Any idea?

--Kevin

----------


## myname

> anyone else having problems since the recent patch?
> 
> when i enter the game some of the NPC's are missing. Also i cant see and other players or my own char.
> 
> Not sure what happend but its pretty much unplayable now, on occasion things will show up for me but it is defiantly not working


If you have an ATI card, I found the solution here:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine/Tr...tures.2FModels

Here is the solution though:




> ATI no Object Textures/Models
> 
> Some ATI user have the problem, that character and object models are hidden. It seems to appear with newer ATI drivers. To solve the problem, add the following line to the Config.wtf
> 
> SET M2UseShaders "0"


Now if they can only get the minimap fixed.  :Smile: 

--Kevin

----------


## opakedragon

So I have done everything I could find in several of these tutorials including the complete wow in wine wiki.ubuntu howto. but still my game gives less than one frame per second and the sound continues to stutter. When I try to use the x server thing I get the ugly blank x-cursor screen and nothing happens.

also when I run it I get:



```
*********************************WARN_ONCE*********************************
File r300_vertexprog.c function valid_dst line 333
Output 3 not used by fragment program
***************************************************************************
*********************************WARN_ONCE*********************************
File r300_render.c function r300Fallback line 424
Software fallback:ctx->Multisample.Enabled
***************************************************************************
Try R300_SPAN_DISABLE_LOCKING env var if this hangs.
```

I have yet had a chance to update so this may be the problem but I am unsure. Ill try that now. just as a final note i have been running wow in windowed mode when no on the x server as it doesnt lock up my desktop.

EDIT: Sorry I fogot to include:
   1. Wine version - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624644 use this link to get the latest version as of Jan 13 11pm EST
   2. Terminal output - (See above.)
   3. Wine configuration - 
          * OS version: Windows XP
          * Library overrides: None
          * Sound settings, all options: Alsa - (OSS does not produce any sound)
          * Graphics settings, all options: None checked I didn't see any difference between any of these
          * Registry edits: OpenGL - Disabled Extension, Alsa Driver - UseDirectHW, Direct3D - VideoMemoruSize
   4. Hardware specs/drivers - M22 [Radeon Mobility M300], 1GB RAM, 1.73 GHz I think
   5. Other Wine applications - None

----------


## XotiC

Hi, I've installed wow and it works for about 5-15 minutes and then my whole computer crash and shutdowns. Why is that? :S, Sometimes it restarts instead of shutdowns, sometimes it just becomes black and nothing happens.

----------


## Dark Hornet

> Hi, I've installed wow and it works for about 5-15 minutes and then my whole computer crash and shutdowns. Why is that? :S, Sometimes it restarts instead of shutdowns, sometimes it just becomes black and nothing happens.


I can play the game just fine for about 15 min...infact, I get around 35-60 FPS..then all of a sudden the game freezes...not my entire system, just the game.  I don't get any error messages, or log entries..the game just freezes...I can force close it, then restart..but that is a bit annoying.

----------


## jbaerbock

Same here I get decent FPS but the game freezes (system is stable as a rock, yay linux!) seems it is always after 15 minutes of play too. If I could resolve this I could re-addict myself to WoW  :Capital Razz: .

----------


## Dark Hornet

> Same here I get decent FPS but the game freezes (system is stable as a rock, yay linux!) seems it is always after 15 minutes of play too. If I could resolve this I could re-addict myself to WoW .


Its good to hear that I am not the only one...this has really been frustrating, and it seems like I have tried EVERYTHING...I hope someone has a fix.

----------


## jbaerbock

Seems to be a universal problem (mostly with ATI cards). As it stands gaming aint gonna be great if you have an ATI card. My next lappy will have GeForce to say the least.

----------


## Dark Hornet

> Seems to be a universal problem (mostly with ATI cards). As it stands gaming aint gonna be great if you have an ATI card. My next lappy will have GeForce to say the least.


Well...I have a nVidia 6800 GT (AGP) in this box right now, so I know its not an ATI issue..lol.  This computer's specs are: P4 3.6, 1 gig RAM, 6800 GT, ASUS mobo.  I can play other games just fine...and the weird thing is, I CAN play WoW just fine...speed is great, gfx look real good....just after about 15 min...BAM!!  it freezes...its not like its a gradual thing, it just happens.

----------


## craig88

hey i fololowed ur guide to install wow it worked a treat but when i go to run the app it freezes my comp any ideas? 

my laptop is running 2gb with a built in graphics card made by intel i think not sure 
its an acer 5610 i dunno what info u need sammi so if u need more just ask or anyone for that matter

----------


## newsun

> hey i fololowed ur guide to install wow it worked a treat but when i go to run the app it freezes my comp any ideas? 
> 
> my laptop is running 2gb with a built in graphics card made by intel i think not sure 
> its an acer 5610 i dunno what info u need sammi so if u need more just ask or anyone for that matter


As you may have seen in previous posts, there is apparently no hope at the moment for the intel integrated video cards. I have the same issue using the intel 965g(x3100) card. Install works well, launcher loads, games does not. It just crashes with a memory read error. I even sent this to blizzard and have yet to hear anything.

----------


## myname

> Hi, I've installed wow and it works for about 5-15 minutes and then my whole computer crash and shutdowns. Why is that? :S, Sometimes it restarts instead of shutdowns, sometimes it just becomes black and nothing happens.


I have an ATI, and had this problem, but all the tweaks I did worked like a champ.  I think the one that may have worked was from here:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine/Tr...tures.2FModels

the game no longer freezes.

I am running an ATI X1600 512 meg card with good framerate.

--Kevin

----------


## craig88

oh well ill try ur link myname and see how it goes

----------


## killermad34

I finally got the BC working for WoW, but now I can see NPC's and everything, but the only thing wrong is I can't see myself...or other players lol.

----------


## craig88

that sounds more like a connection problem maybe, if u cant see others aswell

----------


## devran

I am running WOW with an nVidia GeForce 8500 and have similar issues with not being able to see my character or others.  Mine also seems to crash after a 10 minutes of running.  I'm trying to run in "windowed" mode but it doesn't seem to help.  I will try to investigate some of the settings in the Wow WTF Config file.

----------


## newsun

I strongly suggest anyone reading this forum post contact Bliz to request better support for linux, I.E. a linux client specifically a .deb installer and good working drivers for graphics cards. Right now I am stuck running a different OS just to run the game as Intel driver and Wine and WoW don't seem to work. I did however contact Bliz.

----------


## Dark Hornet

I just fired off an email to blizzard support...I hope it will do some good.  Now, I am not a programmer, and never will be one...but am I way off base to assume that it should not be to hard for Blizzard to port the game over to Linux, since they already have a Mac client which is based on Unix?

----------


## newsun

To some extent you are correct in that linux and mac are both unix based OSes although the framework for coding in both those OSes have fairly different API calls AFIK, but the underlying code to interact with the subsystem should be fairly similar

----------


## Maelgwyn

I've installed, but I can't connect! >_< Here's the wine output:


```
nik@arohanui:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine Launcher.exe 
err:advapi:service_control_dispatcher pipe connect failed
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x1430a0)->(0x34d7dc)
fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x1430a0)->(1)
fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x1430a0)->(0)
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x144a68): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x144e28): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x144e28): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1477c0): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1477c0): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1482b8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
err:ole:CoGetClassObject apartment not initialised
fixme:win:WIN_CreateWindowEx Parent is HWND_MESSAGE
fixme:urlmon:ObtainUserAgentString (0, 0x7d19bd83, 0x7d19bd84): stub
fixme:urlmon:ObtainUserAgentString (0, 0x15cce0, 0x7d19bd84): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (10000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias -720, std (d/m/y): 6/04/2008, dlt (d/m/y): 28/09/2008
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub!
fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x7cc429c8, overlapped 0x7cc429ac): stub
fixme:msimtf:CActiveIMM_Create ((nil) {08c0e040-62d1-11d1-9326-0060b067b86e} 0x104ef34)
fixme:ole:CoCreateInstance no instance created for interface {08c0e040-62d1-11d1-9326-0060b067b86e} of class {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59}, hres is 0x80004002
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus (0x143138)->((null) 1 0x34cd34 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x143138)->((null) 25 2 0x34cd5c (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x143138)->((null) 26 2 0x34cd5c (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x143138)->(0x34cda8)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x143138)->({000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046} 37 0 0x34cebc (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:HttpNegotiate_BeginningTransaction (0x15b328)->(L"" L"" 0 0x34ce38)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x143138)->((null) 29 2 0x34d514 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:DocHostUIHandler_GetDropTarget (0x143138)
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x143138)->(0x34d524)
fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceFrame_SetStatusText (0x143138)->(0xb7e9e714)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x143138)->((null) 25 2 0x34d438 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x143138)->((null) 26 2 0x34d438 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x143138)->((null) 21 2 (nil) (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x143138)->((null) 28 2 0x34d4a8 (nil))
fixme:bidi:mirror stub: mirroring of characters not yet implemented
fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x1430a0)
fixme:mshtml:HlinkTarget_SetBrowseContext (0x15b690)->((nil))
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x1430a0)->(1)
fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:msimtf:DllCanUnloadNow ()
nik@arohanui:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias -720, std (d/m/y): 6/04/2008, dlt (d/m/y): 28/09/2008
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7d090000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7d090000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34edd8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps OpenGL implementation supports 32 vertex samplers and 32 total samplers
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps Expected vertex samplers + MAX_TEXTURES(=8) > combined_samplers
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ed38,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps OpenGL implementation supports 32 vertex samplers and 32 total samplers
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps Expected vertex samplers + MAX_TEXTURES(=8) > combined_samplers
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f21c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f340,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f5e0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f5e0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f050,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
nik@arohanui:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$
```

Now right at the end, it mentions INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported. I'm a little confused as to that, could that be the issue?

----------


## Melhisedek

I already had a thread about this but with no answer so I'll try here and hope for the best:

just got WoW running through wine but I can't change any video setting. I can in-game and than fool around with resolution but as soon as I log out and try again everything is back at default again (resolution and so on) I have to agree to AULAs and all that boring stuff...

I have set Config.wtf files to "Read and Write" for all users but still nothing sticks Any ideas?

----------


## toben7l

> I already had a thread about this but with no answer so I'll try here and hope for the best:
> 
> just got WoW running through wine but I can't change any video setting. I can in-game and than fool around with resolution but as soon as I log out and try again everything is back at default again (resolution and so on) I have to agree to AULAs and all that boring stuff...
> 
> I have set Config.wtf files to "Read and Write" for all users but still nothing sticks Any ideas?



This is a direct quote from WoWWiki Linux troubleshooting . I had the same trouble that you are having. Although it's not technically a "crash", this worked for me. Running Ubuntu 7.04 w/ the latest distro of Wine (not at home, don't remember sry)

*Changing video settings crash

If you try to configure WoW's video settings (Resolution, Vertex Shaders, Pixel Shaders etc.) while running in opengl mode, WoW may crash. The easiest way to fix this problem is to download this mod. You should extract the zipped folder in to /Interface/AddOns/ in your WoW directory. Then enable it under AddOns in the choose character screen. You probably need to tick the option, which says Load out of date AddOns, for it to work.

This will allow you to use the video settings in OpenGL mode.*

----------


## toben7l

> I strongly suggest anyone reading this forum post contact Bliz to request better support for linux, I.E. a linux client specifically a .deb installer and good working drivers for graphics cards. Right now I am stuck running a different OS just to run the game as Intel driver and Wine and WoW don't seem to work. I did however contact Bliz.


after three days of e-mail and four hours on the phones with Blizz. tech support, I spoke with Scott K. who claimed to be a "senior support manager" who stated "at no point do we plan on supporting World of Warcraft on any Linux forum". when pressed that Linux/Unix are built off of the same basic platform as OS X, I got "as soon as Linux users can play World of Warcraft without having to use a 3rd party program like Wine or CeDega, we will consider supporting it." don't hold your breath guys

----------


## mumixam

Still no one who managed to launch WoW with a x3100 and a decent frame rate?

----------


## newsun

I have yet to hear of anyone with x3100 getting wow running at all with wine. Furthest I have gotten is the launcher works, actual game does not always fails with memory error(I presume a video memory)

----------


## Melhisedek

> This is a direct quote from WoWWiki Linux troubleshooting . I had the same trouble that you are having. Although it's not technically a "crash", this worked for me. Running Ubuntu 7.04 w/ the latest distro of Wine (not at home, don't remember sry)
> 
> *Changing video settings crash
> 
> If you try to configure WoW's video settings (Resolution, Vertex Shaders, Pixel Shaders etc.) while running in opengl mode, WoW may crash. The easiest way to fix this problem is to download this mod. You should extract the zipped folder in to /Interface/AddOns/ in your WoW directory. Then enable it under AddOns in the choose character screen. You probably need to tick the option, which says Load out of date AddOns, for it to work.
> 
> This will allow you to use the video settings in OpenGL mode.*


Thanks a lot mate... gotta try it when I get home  :Smile:

----------


## csag

i just wanted to thank u for this how to!!!
getting 100+ frames on 7.10 (w/o addons, with 35+)

my system:
fujitsu laptop
1gb ram ddr2
gforce 6600go
centrino 1,8x ghz
running with opengl

i can even adjust graphics ingame  :Smile: 

so gl all getting this to work!
bye

----------


## Resonance378

Hi Folks -

I'm at work currently so I cannot get to my config's to post them... I've been looking through the thread trying to find a similar question with no luck so far (100+ pages to browse dating back to days of yore! )

I have an ATI 9600XT and so far I've been able to trouble shoot it quite well given all the helpful HOWTO and FAQs

What I haven't seen is anything about Visual Tearing.  What I mean by this is that I get into WoW, see my character but all of the text is gone, the mini-map is a white splotch, and I get these crazy random poly/triangles going all over the screen when stationary or moving about in the game world.

What am I missing (besides my configs for more information   :Very Happy:  ) - any suggestions?

Are the 3 issues seperate? > I ask this because the white splotch mini map was happening all along, yesterday I had text before I did the fix for game models.

Wine 0.9.53, Gutsy 7.10, Catalyst 8.1

Thanks for any feedback.

----------


## Melhisedek

> i just wanted to thank u for this how to!!!
> getting 100+ frames on 7.10 (w/o addons, with 35+)
> 
> my system:
> fujitsu laptop
> 1gb ram ddr2
> gforce 6600go
> centrino 1,8x ghz
> running with opengl
> ...


What exactly enabled you to have 100 frames?

----------


## Maelgwyn

OK, so I've got WoW working, and now it's trying to patch.

I've downloaded the monster almost-700Mb patch. Then the patching window pops up, but gives me the message 

"Waiting for files to close ..."

This message blinks, and the only option I have available is Cancel. Here's a screenshot, and as you can see I've done next to nothing to the computer to customiSe it. I know the screenshot's a little messy, but you can see the error message  :Smile:

----------


## RedfishBluefish

I believe it helps to run the patch as an older ******* version (eg. NT).

----------


## Resonance378

Has anyone see any visual issues with in game text?  Mine currently appears to be anchored to the upper left corner of the chat window while it flys around the screen in a jumbled mess.

Wine is Version 0.9.53 set as Windows XP; At the command line:


```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ed78,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34eccc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f29c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f3d0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f57c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f574,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f4fc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f4ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34efd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f118,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374029c4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x72725494) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl unsupported WS_IOCTL cmd (9800000c)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34d198,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34d1f4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ca94,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 113 (SPI_SETMOUSESPEED)
```

Here is the important stuff from my xorg.conf (otherwise its just commented out Wacom tablet info):


```
Section "Module"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "CorePointer"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "DELL M1110"
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]"
	Monitor    "DELL M1110"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	    "Composite" "0"
EndSection
```

And my config.wtf:


```
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "417"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "0.10000000149012"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET gameTip "74"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "0.91999995708466"
SET PreferedLocale "enUS"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "200"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET scriptErrors "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET useWeatherShaders "0"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "0.5"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "0.80000001192093"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET cameraView "0"
SET PushToTalkButton "LCTRL"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "4"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET CombatLogRangeParty "200"
SET CombatLogRangePartyPet "200"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayers "200"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayersPets "200"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayers "200"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayersPets "200"
SET CombatDeathLogRange "200"
SET SlideBarConfig "anchor=right;position=223.67393039632"
SET Sound_EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET minimapZoom "1"
SET lod "1"
SET Sound_EnableHardware "1"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "7"
```

Any help or information would be great!

----------


## xieu90

hi
I'm using gutsy 64 bit with wine 0.9.53 and compiz
if I turn off compiz then I can play warcraf3 smoothly, but when I turn on compiz the screen jump jump like... I don't know how to describe, I can still play it, but it will damage my eyes, are there anyway to make it run normally ?

----------


## Resonance378

Well I think I have the visual tearing (text flying around) issue resolved.

I also disabled a mini-map addon and I now get a working mini-map outdoor(s) but indoor(s) is another story.

Also I've noticed the framerate seems a little sluggish but I think that some general tweaking here and there will take care of the issue.

Changes Made:
Added the ATI WoW in game Crash Fix to xorg.conf:

	Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
	Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"

to Section "Device" as instructed:


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier  "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on"
	Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
	Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
	Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
EndSection
```

And made changes to:


```
SET M2UsePixelShaders "1"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET UIFaster "2"
SET gxTripleBuffer "0"
SET fullAlpha "0"
SET trilinear "0"
```

Now off to find that elusive +20 more fps...

----------


## nyinge

> OK, so I've got WoW working, and now it's trying to patch.
> 
> I've downloaded the monster almost-700Mb patch. Then the patching window pops up, but gives me the message 
> 
> "Waiting for files to close ..."
> 
> This message blinks, and the only option I have available is Cancel. Here's a screenshot, and as you can see I've done next to nothing to the computer to customiSe it. I know the screenshot's a little messy, but you can see the error message


I think you need to click the "Finish" button in the other window.  See what happens after that.

----------


## nyinge

> after three days of e-mail and four hours on the phones with Blizz. tech support, I spoke with Scott K. who claimed to be a "senior support manager" who stated "at no point do we plan on supporting World of Warcraft on any Linux forum". when pressed that Linux/Unix are built off of the same basic platform as OS X, I got "as soon as Linux users can play World of Warcraft without having to use a 3rd party program like Wine or CeDega, we will consider supporting it." don't hold your breath guys


I don't quite get what this senior support manager meant in his last quote.  Did he mean that Blizzard would support it the day we can start playing WoW without using Wine and Cedega?  Sure...  That day will come when Blizz opensources the client.   :Confused:

----------


## Kingfield

I have problems, generally the game has graphic glitches and is incredibly slow at only 2fps. Details are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675731 and if you could answer in my thread it would be appreciated.

Thanks a lot, Kingfield.

----------


## craig88

has anyone found a way around the built in intel graphics cards yet?

----------


## newsun

x3100, still not working. I tried today as wine has recently updated. There is some progress though. Before it would crash and Blizzard crash manager did not catch it and the app just hung there needing to be killed. This time the Blizzard crash manager grabbed the error and asked if I wanted to send it to them, which I did. Also, the error seemed like it knew it was an issue with the GPU, here is what was output.



```
fixme:spoolsv:serv_main (0 (nil))
err:advapi:service_get_status service protocol error - failed to read pipe r = 0  count = 0!
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:ntdll:server_ioctl_file Unsupported ioctl 24000 (device=2 access=1 func=0 method=0)
fixme:ntdll:server_ioctl_file Unsupported ioctl 24000 (device=2 access=1 func=0 method=0)
fixme:ntdll:server_ioctl_file Unsupported ioctl 24000 (device=2 access=1 func=0 method=0)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ed78,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:dbghelp:dump_system_info fill in CPU vendorID and feature set
```

I also realized that I might have gotten further since I have been playing this version in Vista so that my config.wtf file was set which I was unable to do previously due to the app never loading far enough to do so.

----------


## toben7l

> has anyone found a way around the built in intel graphics cards yet?


built in graphics cards are inherently bad at playing any games past Solitare and the like, so technically, the best way around it would be to get an independent graphics card. good recommendations can be found here

----------


## toben7l

> I don't quite get what this senior support manager meant in his last quote.  Did he mean that Blizzard would support it the day we can start playing WoW without using Wine and Cedega?  Sure...  That day will come when Blizz opensources the client.


that's _exactly_ what he was trying to say, i.e., we're never going to be able to play WoW natively in Linux. he wasn't very nice about it either

----------


## toben7l

> I have problems, generally the game has graphic glitches and is incredibly slow at only 2fps. Details are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675731 and if you could answer in my thread it would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot, Kingfield.


answered in your thread, but I do have to say that the WoW thread is here for a reason - to keep people from jumping around 20 different threads for WoW help. i can save you a jump as well - quote unquote my post is as follows "
"standard answer of course but i haven't seen it mentioned, so here it goes - is your graphics card driver up to date? Warcraft III takes a LOT less processing power to run than WoW btw. integrated graphics cards, especially on laptops (which usually max out ram at 2gb) tend to be bad for gaming"

----------


## newsun

> integrated graphics cards, especially on laptops (which usually max out ram at 2gb) tend to be bad for gaming"[/U][/COLOR]


blanket statements like this do not help especially since the game runs fine on this card in vista  :Wink: 

Here is a bug posted in wine bugs, so they are aware of it.
http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10674

----------


## hikaricore

> blanket statements like this do not help especially since the game runs fine on this card in vista


ugghhhh....  why to i have to keep telling you folks that Linux is not Windows?

----------


## hikaricore

And just because I keep seeing the same questions with the same hardware over and over again.

Those of you with Intel cards having trouble playing WoW are pretty much SOL.  Likely your Intel integrated chipset does not support OpenGL properly or well enough.

I don't care if you run WoW in OpenGL mode or DirectX mode.  *You are using OpenGL as WINE converts DX to OpenGL on the fly.*
On top of that, the craptasticly failed Intel drivers that we've been provided barely do the terrible hardware any justice.

If your laptop does not have an Nvidia card, or at the very least some crappy ATI card, you will most likely not be able to play WoW.

----------


## newsun

Thanks for the comment Hikaricore, I understand that it is very possible this will not work out.  I do have optimistic ideas about getting this running though. I just wish that the drivers for the intel card were better and that blizzard would release a linux client(hopeful dreaming)

----------


## hikaricore

It's actually a really sad state of affairs.

A Linux client did exist in beta, and all the the functionality as far as the sound system and opengl are there.  They just chose not to continue it.   :Sad:

----------


## toben7l

> blanket statements like this do not help especially since the game runs fine on this card in vista 
> 
> Here is a bug posted in wine bugs, so they are aware of it.
> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10674



i'll go you one there and add a qualifier - integrated graphics don't work very well for gaming on *Linux*

----------


## newsun

> i'll go you one there and add a qualifier - integrated graphics don't work very well for gaming on *Linux*


As may be, x3100 runs Alien Arena 2007 and Urban Terror just fine, both 3D FPS games with Linux clients. maybe they are simple games...

This has gotten off topic though, let's keep this to what people experience as working solutions HowTo WoW with Wine  :Wink:

----------


## simplypatrick

Hi guys.
Hoping someone else has had this problem and found a fix  :Smile: 
Everything in WoW is running great. Minus Gamma. I can barely see and am not able to adjust the gamma. I can move the slider. But nothing happens.

Ubuntu 7.10 64bit

*NVIDIA X Server Settings:*
GeForce 7300 GS 512mb PCI Express 16X
Driver Version: 100.14.19
Resolution 1152X864 @85Hz
Millions of Colors (32 bpp)
Sync to VBlank
Allow Flipping
Image Settings: High Performance

*Wine 0.9.54
Application Tab*
Windows Version: Windows XP

*Audio Tab*
ALSA Driver - Basic -44100 - 16bits

*Graphics Tab*
X - Allow the window manager to control the windows
Direct3D Vertex Shader Support: Hardware
Screen Resolution: 96

*Added Following to Config.wtf*
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"

Also created the Registry File

Any advice? Not sure what all information would be needed, so I posted everything I thought would be helpful. Let me know if you want any more info.

Thanks!
Patrick

----------


## Laibcoms

> Hi guys.
> Hoping someone else has had this problem and found a fix 
> Everything in WoW is running great. Minus Gamma. I can barely see and am not able to adjust the gamma. I can move the slider. But nothing happens.
> 
> Ubuntu 7.10 64bit
> 
> *NVIDIA X Server Settings:*
> GeForce 7300 GS 512mb PCI Express 16X
> Driver Version: 100.14.19
> ...


We have a very similar setup except for the SET ffxDeath "0" which I did not include.

----------


## allenb

Thank you Sammi for the guide!  You saved me quite a bit of headache.

I am running Gutsy, and all I had to do was download/install wine, copy my WoW folder over from my windows partition, made the recommended changes to Config.wtf and the wine registry.  Three straightforward steps (thanks to your guide!) and 20 minutes later and I had WoW running in Linux beautifully  :Very Happy: 

To be honest, it runs a bit faster than it does in windows, and I typically get lower network latency.  About the only time I see "worse-than-windows" performance is if I zone into an area with a large group of people packed tightly together (like the Shattrath battlemasters' area) where it takes a bit longer for all the models to load.  That may be related to my graphics card/driver (geforce 7800) however; I'm still in the process of tweaking settings and such.  Graphics are set at or near the highest-quality settings in all catagories, and everything looks great.  Sound and music work as expected, as do my add-ons and keybindings (down to the extra buttons on my mouse).

The only bug I've encountered has been the occasional time when the Ctrl key would get "stuck" down (the key wasn't pressed, but everything in the game behaves as though Ctrl is being held down).  This only happens after I switch workspaces with Ctrl+Alt+ArrowKey (and only rarely), and is usually fixed by switching workspaces again and switching back.  It happens maybe once or twice a month, so I'm not too concerned about it.

For anyone who wants to get maximum performance in WoW, I would highly recommend installing Ubuntu from the "alternate" install disc and doing a "command-line only" install.  From there, you can add in just the packages you need and custom-tailor a system with minimal overhead.  I installed only X, openbox, xterm, wine, and WoW, and the game launches and plays like a huge burden has been lifted from it.

----------


## Bethesda

I would like to thank you for making this guide =)
And with that, also all others posting nice into this thread.

I've made the full switch from Windows to Ubuntu ( or Linux ) about one week ago, and I have to say I didn't regret it a day since.

My only 'fear' was World of Warcraft not being able to run properly or not at all.
Once I installed it I got some problems logging in and the Frame Rate wasn't exactly spectacular either...

However, with thanks to you guys I can now play World of Warcraft on the best settings and still get around 90 Frames per Second!

Thanks again!

Bethesda

----------


## Trevo_Teh_Nerd

I must say i am impressed with how well this works on linux, and the tutorial was great, i even used the script on the first page and blew my windows friends away with the high fps (about 30-40) and he has a similar computer but only gets about 15-20fps, well anyway the script worked for about 4 hours and then i woke up this morning and it decides to crash every time it loads into the world (can't ctrl+alt+backspace out or anything). It seems as though the grass details and such are too much all of a sudden, yet i have my visual settings at the lowest possible, if anyone else had has this problem you think you could lend me a few pointers?

Wine - 0.9.54, fglrx drivers for my video card (ati mobility x700)
i dont have direct rendering, yet it still runs well enough to play. I wondered if it had something to do with the addon that allows us linux people to change video settings without WoW crashing, I can't really think of any other reasons why it wont work.

EDIT: found out it had something to do with textures, game works flawlessly now, 48fps outside, 108 inside. i went here for the help, (btw i do have xgl running, as well as compiz, but the script on the front page works wonders)
http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine/Tr...tures.2FModels

----------


## Sammi

@Laibcoms
Have you tried to see if you can adjust gamma in in the nvidia-settings application?

@allenb & Bethesda
No problemo  :Very Happy: 

@Trevo_Teh_Nerd
Have a Nvidia myself, so I know little and nothing about ATI issues. ATI's drivers just don't seem very reliable to me  :Sad:

----------


## sunzaru

I cheeted.. i came from windows land and din't really want to patch allll those patches.

i copied the entire World of Warcraft folder from my windows OS (via mounted drive) to the path specified in the guide above.

started at step 6, all went wonderfuly smoothly  :Wink:

----------


## mufar

OK. Complete Linux noob (got hold of it last night). But i have spent several hours now trying to get wow running on Ubuntu via WIne. 

I feel i'm getting close but here is the issues i'm having: 



As you can see, I cant see no player models. Its as if half of the graphics are missing. 

I have followed the various guides (including this one)
I have followed the troubleshooting guide
I have browsed several websites

But cant find what my problem is. 

I am using: 
*
Software:* 
Ubuntu 7.10
Wine 0.8.54
Envy
WoW 2.3 (latest client)

*Hardware:*
Ati X1300
Intel Core2Duo

Any ideas/suggestions that i may not have tried yet?

Really wanna get this working, and think I'm pretty close now.

thanks

----------


## mufar

Well, kept working on the issue. 
Appears adding: 


```
SET M2UseShaders "0"
```

to the end of the "config.wtf" file (found in the wow directory/WTF)
did the trick. 

thanks anyway. Hope this helps for anyone else that may have had the same issues.

----------


## Resonance378

> I must say i am impressed with how well this works on linux, and the tutorial was great, i even used the script on the first page and blew my windows friends away with the high fps (about 30-40) and he has a similar computer but only gets about 15-20fps, well anyway the script worked for about 4 hours and then i woke up this morning and it decides to crash every time it loads into the world (can't ctrl+alt+backspace out or anything). It seems as though the grass details and such are too much all of a sudden, yet i have my visual settings at the lowest possible, if anyone else had has this problem you think you could lend me a few pointers?
> 
> Wine - 0.9.54, fglrx drivers for my video card (ati mobility x700)
> i dont have direct rendering, yet it still runs well enough to play. I wondered if it had something to do with the addon that allows us linux people to change video settings without WoW crashing, I can't really think of any other reasons why it wont work.
> 
> EDIT: found out it had something to do with textures, game works flawlessly now, 48fps outside, 108 inside. i went here for the help, (btw i do have xgl running, as well as compiz, but the script on the front page works wonders)
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine/Tr...tures.2FModels


What script where?  Front page of this forum?  Another link somewhere else?  I've been trying to cobble a script to down gdm and get into WoW but so far I've had 0 success...  I recently saw a forum post or article around on how to do down your window manager and properly launch wow but I can no longer find it for some reason.

.^^edit: cohesion

----------


## mufar

i will say this. Google is your best friend. At least it was mine. 
I found numerous helpful guides and software out there to get my newbie *** up and running on WoW in Linux. Got my Ventrilo working also, thanks to the newest version of "Wine" that will enable your PTT(Push to talk) key to work while you have a game window open (such as wow). 
Not only that, now its running smoothly i have not only a very impressive frame rate, but my ping is somehow better now (windows must have been sucking up bandwidth)

With all my essentials running, and a Gui theme that i like windows can do to hell. 
at least for the time being. 

I did have a pm asking me where i got my Gnome theme/wallpaper from. So here is a link to the site for anyone else that may need:

http://www.gnome-look.org/

Hope that helps, best of luck.

PS: Very impressed with the helpfulness i have seen from the Linux community so far.

----------


## Melhisedek

Under what Windows version in winecfg should I run WoW? Or does it matter at all?

----------


## Sammi

I've always found Win XP and Win NT to work best with WoW. Try both.

----------


## Fuller Beans

Hello all,

Can someone help me out? I dunno whether I can do anything more but I have fully installed WoW with hardly a hitch due to the excellent guide, however, I have a couple of problems. First, it seems to be quite choppy in terms of framerate and secondly it crashed with error #132 when changing the res in game.

Any ideas? Maybe some more tweaks to improve framerate? I dunno, but i've followed everything in the documentation.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ammut

hey guys, I've got a quick question regarding using the wow client downloader.

I have just installed Kubuntu 7.10.  I grabbed a copy of wine and installed it, downloaded the client and tried to open it with wine.  Unfortunately, it crashes soon after opening.  Below is a copy of my error dump from Konsole:



```
patrickw@fci32:~/Desktop$ wine wowclient-downloader.exe
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStorage_InitNew (0x12eab8)->(0x4a2cd8)
fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub!
fixme:msimtf:CActiveIMM_Create ((nil) {08c0e040-62d1-11d1-9326-0060b067b86e} 0x132ef34)
fixme:ole:CoCreateInstance no instance created for interface {08c0e040-62d1-11d1-9326-0060b067b86e} of class {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59}, hres is 0x80004002
fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x7cf739c8, overlapped 0x7cf739ac): stub
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus (0x12eb50)->((null) 1 0x34cce4 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12eb50)->((null) 25 2 0x34cd0c (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12eb50)->((null) 26 2 0x34cd0c (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x12eb50)->(0x34cd58)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12eb50)->({000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046} 37 0 0x34ce6c (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:HttpNegotiate_BeginningTransaction (0x12eee8)->(L"" L"" 0 0x34cde8)
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (60000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4

http error code = 404
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:shell:BrsFolder_OnCreate flags BIF_NEWDIALOGSTYLE partially implemented
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12eb50)->((null) 29 2 0x34f43c (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:DocHostUIHandler_GetDropTarget (0x12eb50)
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x12eb50)->(0x34f158)
fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceFrame_SetStatusText (0x12eb50)->(0xb7e4a734)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12eb50)->((null) 25 2 0x34f06c (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x12eb50)->((null) 26 2 0x34f06c (nil))
wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00000024 at address 0x1346cde (thread 0014), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000024 in 32-bit code (0x01346cde).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:01346cde ESP:003431bc EBP:003431d0 EFLAGS:00210202(   - 00      - -RI1)
 EAX:00000024 EBX:00110001 ECX:00000001 EDX:00000002
 ESI:0142880c EDI:0034d250
Stack dump:
0x003431bc:  0000f842 014190d4 01411510 00001499
0x003431cc:  00110001 0034d26c 013462d4 00001498
0x003431dc:  0000f842 0034d20c 0034d210 00000000
0x003431ec:  00000040 013fbf48 00000000 00000000
0x003431fc:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0034320c:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
Backtrace:
=>1 0x01346cde in gkgfxwin (+0x6cde) (0x003431d0)
  2 0x013462d4 in gkgfxwin (+0x62d4) (0x0034d26c)
  3 0x0134708f in gkgfxwin (+0x708f) (0x0034d2a8)
  4 0x01348377 in gkgfxwin (+0x8377) (0x0034d2f0)
  5 0x013496c8 in gkgfxwin (+0x96c8) (0x0034d4a4)
  6 0x01345ba6 in gkgfxwin (+0x5ba6) (0x0034d4bc)
  7 0x00bd373e in gkgfx (+0x373e) (0x0034d4ec)
  8 0x00bd2ed9 in gkgfx (+0x2ed9) (0x0034d504)
  9 0x00d732e4 in gklayout (+0x432e4) (0x0034d528)
  10 0x00d73256 in gklayout (+0x43256) (0x0034d568)
  11 0x00d73f2a in gklayout (+0x43f2a) (0x0034d764)
  12 0x00d710ad in gklayout (+0x410ad) (0x0034d78c)
  13 0x00d834b2 in gklayout (+0x534b2) (0x0034d8d8)
  14 0x00d710ad in gklayout (+0x410ad) (0x0034d900)
  15 0x00d8e3ea in gklayout (+0x5e3ea) (0x0034da00)
  16 0x00d8e4a5 in gklayout (+0x5e4a5) (0x0034dadc)
  17 0x00d8e804 in gklayout (+0x5e804) (0x0034dc04)
  18 0x00d710ad in gklayout (+0x410ad) (0x0034dc2c)
  19 0x00d8399c in gklayout (+0x5399c) (0x0034de3c)
  20 0x00d36bd4 in gklayout (+0x6bd4) (0x0034df88)
  21 0x00f18c4f in gklayout (+0x1e8c4f) (0x0034e038)
  22 0x00e6f3ea in gklayout (+0x13f3ea) (0x0034e080)
  23 0x010b7675 in gkparser (+0x7675) (0x0034e0b8)
  24 0x010b8046 in gkparser (+0x8046) (0x0034e0e8)
  25 0x010b72bc in gkparser (+0x72bc) (0x0034e120)
  26 0x010b6cfe in gkparser (+0x6cfe) (0x0034e158)
  27 0x010c263f in gkparser (+0x1263f) (0x0034e180)
  28 0x010c243f in gkparser (+0x1243f) (0x00000000)
0x01346cde: orl %edx,0x0(%eax)
Modules:
Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (162 modules)
PE        350000-  357000       Deferred        plc4
PE        360000-  366000       Deferred        plds4
PE        3b0000-  3d7000       Deferred        nspr4
PE        3e0000-  3ef000       Deferred        jsd3250
PE        3f0000-  3f6000       Deferred        mozctlx
PE        400000-  4ca000       Deferred        wowclient-downloader
PE        800000-  869000       Deferred        xpcom_core
PE        980000-  9f1000       Deferred        js3250
PE        a00000-  a35000       Deferred        xpc3250
PE        a40000-  a7e000       Deferred        nssckbi
PE        a80000-  a86000       Deferred        xpistub
PE        a90000-  aaa000       Deferred        smime3
PE        ab0000-  b0b000       Deferred        nss3
PE        b10000-  b4f000       Deferred        softokn3
PE        b50000-  b70000       Deferred        ssl3
PE        b70000-  ba1000       Deferred        freebl3
PE        bb0000-  bc1000       Deferred        mozz
PE        bd0000-  be6000       Export          gkgfx
PE        bf0000-  c04000       Deferred        xpcom_compat
PE        c10000-  c23000       Deferred        jsj3250
PE        c30000-  cad000       Deferred        necko
PE        cb0000-  cbc000       Deferred        xppref32
PE        cc0000-  cee000       Deferred        i18n
PE        cf0000-  d0f000       Deferred        embedcomponents
PE        d10000-  d1f000       Deferred        caps
PE        d20000-  d2c000       Deferred        typeaheadfind
PE        d30000-  fc9000       Export          gklayout
PE        fd0000-  ff7000       Deferred        imglib2
PE       1000000- 101b000       Deferred        rdf
PE       1020000- 1058000       Deferred        appcomps
PE       1060000- 1070000       Deferred        appshell
PE       1070000- 107f000       Deferred        profile
PE       1080000- 1087000       Deferred        xpcom_compat_c
PE       1090000- 1097000       Deferred        sroaming
PE       10a0000- 10b0000       Deferred        chrome
PE       10b0000- 10e9000       Export          gkparser
PE       10f0000- 11ae000       Deferred        uconv
PE       11b0000- 11dc000       Deferred        docshell
PE       11e0000- 11ea000       Deferred        nsprefm
PE       1300000- 130e000       Deferred        webbrwsr
PE       1310000- 1335000       Deferred        gkwidget
PE       1340000- 1364000       Export          gkgfxwin
PE       1370000- 1378000       Deferred        pipboot
PE       1380000- 138c000       Deferred        oji
PE       1390000- 139d000       Deferred        jar50
PE       13a0000- 13a9000       Deferred        cookie
PE       13b0000- 13ca000       Deferred        mork
PE      10000000-10006000       Deferred        xpcom
ELF     7b800000-7b925000       Deferred        kernel32<elf>
  \-PE  7b820000-7b925000       \               kernel32
ELF     7bc00000-7bca1000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE  7bc10000-7bca1000       \               ntdll
ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF     7cae7000-7caf2000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF     7caf2000-7cb12000       Deferred        libjpeg.so.62
ELF     7cb12000-7cb18000       Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF     7cb18000-7cb1b000       Deferred        libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
ELF     7cd3d000-7cd53000       Deferred        msimtf<elf>
  \-PE  7cd40000-7cd53000       \               msimtf
ELF     7d2a8000-7d2bc000       Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE  7d2b0000-7d2bc000       \               midimap
ELF     7d2bc000-7d2e2000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE  7d2c0000-7d2e2000       \               msacm32
ELF     7d2e2000-7d2f9000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE  7d2f0000-7d2f9000       \               msacm32
ELF     7d2f9000-7d334000       Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE  7d300000-7d334000       \               wineoss
ELF     7d334000-7d399000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE  7d340000-7d399000       \               msvcrt
ELF     7d399000-7d425000       Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE  7d3a0000-7d425000       \               winmm
ELF     7d425000-7d43e000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE  7d430000-7d43e000       \               wsock32
ELF     7d43e000-7d4c9000       Deferred        mshtml<elf>
  \-PE  7d450000-7d4c9000       \               mshtml
ELF     7d4c9000-7d506000       Deferred        urlmon<elf>
  \-PE  7d4d0000-7d506000       \               urlmon
ELF     7d506000-7d540000       Deferred        shdocvw<elf>
  \-PE  7d510000-7d540000       \               shdocvw
ELF     7d762000-7d7b3000       Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF     7d7b3000-7d7b7000       Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF     7d7b7000-7d7c7000       Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF     7d7c7000-7d7c9000       Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF     7d7c9000-7d7f7000       Deferred        libcrypt.so.1
ELF     7d7f7000-7d867000       Deferred        libgnutls.so.13
ELF     7d867000-7d88c000       Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF     7d88c000-7d914000       Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF     7d914000-7d93d000       Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF     7d93d000-7d972000       Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF     7d9cc000-7d9fe000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE  7d9d0000-7d9fe000       \               uxtheme
ELF     7d9fe000-7da07000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF     7da07000-7da24000       Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE  7da10000-7da24000       \               imm32
ELF     7da24000-7da2c000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF     7da2c000-7da34000       Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF     7da34000-7da37000       Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF     7e129000-7e379000       Deferred        radeon_dri.so
ELF     7e379000-7e383000       Deferred        libdrm.so.2
ELF     7e383000-7e388000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF     7e388000-7e38b000       Deferred        libxdamage.so.1
ELF     7e38b000-7e3ec000       Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF     7e3ec000-7e3f1000       Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF     7e3f1000-7e3f4000       Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF     7e3f4000-7e4e5000       Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF     7e4e5000-7e4f3000       Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF     7e4f3000-7e4f8000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF     7e4f8000-7e510000       Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF     7e510000-7e518000       Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF     7e519000-7e51c000       Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF     7e51c000-7e522000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF     7e525000-7e5b4000       Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE  7e530000-7e5b4000       \               winex11
ELF     7e60d000-7e62d000       Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF     7e62d000-7e658000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF     7e658000-7e66d000       Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF     7e66d000-7e6dd000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF     7e6dd000-7e77d000       Deferred        oleaut32<elf>
  \-PE  7e6f0000-7e77d000       \               oleaut32
ELF     7e77d000-7e81c000       Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE  7e790000-7e81c000       \               ole32
ELF     7e81c000-7e851000       Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE  7e820000-7e851000       \               winspool
ELF     7e851000-7e8f0000       Deferred        comdlg32<elf>
  \-PE  7e860000-7e8f0000       \               comdlg32
ELF     7e8f0000-7e91b000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE  7e900000-7e91b000       \               ws2_32
ELF     7e91b000-7e979000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE  7e930000-7e979000       \               rpcrt4
ELF     7e979000-7e98d000       Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE  7e980000-7e98d000       \               lz32
ELF     7e98d000-7e9a6000       Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE  7e990000-7e9a6000       \               version
ELF     7e9a6000-7ea65000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE  7e9b0000-7ea65000       \               comctl32
ELF     7ea65000-7eb69000       Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE  7ea70000-7eb69000       \               shell32
ELF     7eb69000-7ebc0000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE  7eb80000-7ebc0000       \               shlwapi
ELF     7ebc0000-7ec57000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ebd0000-7ec57000       \               gdi32
ELF     7ec57000-7ed8e000       Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE  7ec70000-7ed8e000       \               user32
ELF     7ed8e000-7edaf000       Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE  7ed90000-7edaf000       \               mpr
ELF     7edaf000-7edfa000       Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE  7edc0000-7edfa000       \               wininet
ELF     7edfa000-7ee44000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE  7ee00000-7ee44000       \               advapi32
ELF     7ee44000-7ee57000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF     7ee64000-7ee82000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE  7ee70000-7ee82000       \               iphlpapi
ELF     7efa1000-7efac000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF     7efac000-7efb6000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF     7efb6000-7efce000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF     7efce000-7eff3000       Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF     7eff7000-7f000000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF     b7cb6000-b7cba000       Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF     b7cba000-b7e04000       Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF     b7e05000-b7e1d000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF     b7e2a000-b7f3e000       Deferred        libwine.so.1
ELF     b7f40000-b7f5c000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000a
        0000000b    0
0000000c
        0000000f    0
        0000000e    0
        0000000d    0
00000013 (D) H:\Desktop\wowclient-downloader.exe
        00000026    0
        00000025    0
        00000024    0
        00000023    0
        00000021    0
        00000020    0
        0000001e    0
        0000001d    0
        0000001c    0
        0000001b    0
        0000001a    0
        00000019    0
        00000015    0
        00000014    0 <==
00000016
        00000018    0
        00000017    0
Backtrace:
=>1 0x01346cde in gkgfxwin (+0x6cde) (0x003431d0)
  2 0x013462d4 in gkgfxwin (+0x62d4) (0x0034d26c)
  3 0x0134708f in gkgfxwin (+0x708f) (0x0034d2a8)
  4 0x01348377 in gkgfxwin (+0x8377) (0x0034d2f0)
  5 0x013496c8 in gkgfxwin (+0x96c8) (0x0034d4a4)
  6 0x01345ba6 in gkgfxwin (+0x5ba6) (0x0034d4bc)
  7 0x00bd373e in gkgfx (+0x373e) (0x0034d4ec)
  8 0x00bd2ed9 in gkgfx (+0x2ed9) (0x0034d504)
  9 0x00d732e4 in gklayout (+0x432e4) (0x0034d528)
  10 0x00d73256 in gklayout (+0x43256) (0x0034d568)
  11 0x00d73f2a in gklayout (+0x43f2a) (0x0034d764)
  12 0x00d710ad in gklayout (+0x410ad) (0x0034d78c)
  13 0x00d834b2 in gklayout (+0x534b2) (0x0034d8d8)
  14 0x00d710ad in gklayout (+0x410ad) (0x0034d900)
  15 0x00d8e3ea in gklayout (+0x5e3ea) (0x0034da00)
  16 0x00d8e4a5 in gklayout (+0x5e4a5) (0x0034dadc)
  17 0x00d8e804 in gklayout (+0x5e804) (0x0034dc04)
  18 0x00d710ad in gklayout (+0x410ad) (0x0034dc2c)
  19 0x00d8399c in gklayout (+0x5399c) (0x0034de3c)
  20 0x00d36bd4 in gklayout (+0x6bd4) (0x0034df88)
  21 0x00f18c4f in gklayout (+0x1e8c4f) (0x0034e038)
  22 0x00e6f3ea in gklayout (+0x13f3ea) (0x0034e080)
  23 0x010b7675 in gkparser (+0x7675) (0x0034e0b8)
  24 0x010b8046 in gkparser (+0x8046) (0x0034e0e8)
  25 0x010b72bc in gkparser (+0x72bc) (0x0034e120)
  26 0x010b6cfe in gkparser (+0x6cfe) (0x0034e158)
  27 0x010c263f in gkparser (+0x1263f) (0x0034e180)
  28 0x010c243f in gkparser (+0x1243f) (0x00000000)
```

I have read in other threads that enabling OSS and deselected ALSA would solve this crashing problem but I'm not sure why that didn't work.  If anyone has an idea on how to fix this error, please let me know.

I -do- have the option of installing from cd's, but I left them at home and this is my work computer.  I'd just prefer to download it.  If that's not possible it's cool  :LOL:

----------


## ammut

So I've installed Kubuntu 7.10, my drivers work great and I've installed WoW on my computer.

When trying to load it, it begins to run and then crashes.  Using a terminal to run it results in this error output:



```
patrickw@fci32:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine WoW.exe -opengl
fixme:ntoskrnl:KeInitializeSpinLock 0x4677a4
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f248,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34eed4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ee34,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f6e0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f6e0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f67c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f668,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ee50,0x00000000), stub!
```

If anyone knows what this error is, please let me know! Thank you!

----------


## Sammi

Those are in fact not error messages. At least not according to standard definition.

Those are debug messages that Wine always produces, no matter if it's working fine or not. They're there because Wine is still in alpha development and software that is in active development is usually set up to be more verbose, that is produce more text output,  than finished programs.

That's just standard output that Wine developers use to find out what stuff is still missing, and needs to be implemented. Nothing for you to worry about.

In order for us to be able to help you, ammut, you need to post more info about your computer. Give us some hardware specs and your Wine and graphics card driver version number. That will be a start.

----------


## Knightsky

Hello, having a game freeze issue with WoW ever since the 2.3 patch. The game appears to freeze randomly whenever an event is called (such as mousing over a thing in my backpack, my character running into city geometry in Shattrath, hearthing to Shattrath, or flying between zones in Outland). At first I thought it was addons, since I have so many...but after finally getting tired of the freezes, I turned off all my addons...and the game is still freezing. (Froze during both the Attumen and the Moroes fights in Karazhan.)

I'm running an Intel Core Duo E6750, with 2gb of RAM, an EVGA GeForce 8800 GTS "Superclocked" 320mb video card, all on an EVGA nForce 680i SLI motherboard. Operating system is Ubuntu Studio 7.10 installed from the alternate ISO, and running the restricted NVIDIA accelerated graphic drivers that the system prompted me to use when I finished installation of the operating system.

----------


## ammut

> In order for us to be able to help you, ammut, you need to post more info about your computer. Give us some hardware specs and your Wine and graphics card driver version number. That will be a start.


Thank you for taking the time to help me out Sammi; this is a valuable thread and I'm glad someone knowledgeable is still browsing it helping us linux noobs  :Smile: 

In any case, I have as follows:

Dell Dimension 3000
2.4 GHZ Intel processor
1.5 Gig 400MHZ DDR RAM
80GB HDD
DVD-ROM/RW Drive
PCI Expansion Card: ATI Radeon 7000/VE QY (RV100)



```
patrickw@fci32:~$ lspci | grep VGA
01:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
```

As for my drivers, I am currently using the xserver-xorg-video-ati package (the open source driver, as my PCI card is too old to use the proprietary drivers).  The driver is the most recent version:


```
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
GLX version: 1.2
OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20061018 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL
OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.1
```

To wrap up my output here, my version of wine is 0.9.53... I had 0.9.54 installed while I was installing WoW, but downgrading because I read in a forum somewhere that 0.9.53 was more stable.  I am using Windows 2000 as my emulation version... dunno if that makes a difference.  I also have all the audio checkboxes checked.

----------


## Sammi

@ammut & Knightsky

No promises, but I think both of you could be helped with a graphics card driver update. The drivers in the official Ubuntu repository are frozen at the time of the distribution release or even well before that. Gutsy Gibbon was released the 18'th October 2007, and as all Linux graphics card drivers are in heavy development, you can imagine there have been a lot of updates since this, both for ATI and Nvidia.

Your best bet to update the drivers is by using Envy: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

But please keep in mind that using Envy is at your own risk. It's is not official. In the worst case scenario, you will be unable to boot up a graphical user interface. But Envy has safety measures for this, as you can run Envy from a command prompt and reinstall the original driver from there and reboot, and I've found this to work fine every time I've messed up something  :Smile:

----------


## Melhisedek

Do you guys lose sound when after minimizing WoW? Any cure to that one? Other than that it runs perfectly...

----------


## ammut

Sammi,

I tried using Envy before but it did not recognize my graphics card.  I agree that trying new drivers would probably be best; however I'm starting to feel that this card might just be too old to do what I want it to.

Do you have any other suggestions besides using Envy? Fglrx is out of the question as well, so the only thing I can think of at this point would be to update wine to 0.9.55 and cross my fingers.  

I can upload my error logs if that might help diagnose the problem.

----------


## Sammi

> Do you guys lose sound when after minimizing WoW? Any cure to that one? Other than that it runs perfectly...


Have you tried enabling the option "Enable Sound" under "Background" in the "Sound Options" menu inside the game?

You can also see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...2594e5db2eddaf

@ammut
I have a Nvidia graphics card. Don't know much about ATI troubles  :Neutral:

----------


## Melhisedek

Thanks mate!!! 

One more thing if possible  :Smile:  I created a launcher on desktop, but the thing is tiny  :Sad:  Anyway of getting it bigger or if possible getting it to show WoW icon somehow?

----------


## ammut

Ok, well I appreciate the help anyway.  One last question, though:

If I was to purchase a new card, which would you recommend? Given my desktop's lack of an AGP port there aren't too many options, but if you're using a PCI card as well I'd like to know what kind it is.

Thanks again Sammi!

----------


## Knightsky

Thank you, I didn't realize Envy was still necessary to maintain up to date video drivers. I updated now, got richer colors and a bit more framerate.

But unfortunately just tried again, and the crash problem was there once again, though granted there were addons involved. I'll try again without the addons on, and see if it comes up.

----------


## Sammi

> Thanks mate!!! 
> 
> One more thing if possible  I created a launcher on desktop, but the thing is tiny  Anyway of getting it bigger or if possible getting it to show WoW icon somehow?


NP  :Very Happy: 

For a desktop launcher follow this part of the guide, to make a gnome panel launcher with a beautiful icon:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...411d7742d60353

And when you got a gnome panel launcher just right click on it and choose "add this launcher to desktop". Plus you can resize it but right clicking on it and choosing "stretch icon".




> Thank you, I didn't realize Envy was still necessary to maintain up to date video drivers....


It's that way because the Ubuntu developers prefer it. They release an updated and stable version of Ubuntu every six months with loads of applications available in the repositories to download and install, and you can expect every one of these programs to work perfectly with each other. This is only possible because their versions are frozen, and checked against each other. 

Newer versions of some applications are backported in to the official repositories., but most of the time, if you want a never version of something, you'll have to use third party repositories. Like the Wine repository for up to date Wine and the Envy script for graphics card drivers, for instance.


*@ammut*
When dealing with Linux, I think that just about any Nvidia card should be quite a bit better than a ATI, as Nvidia have the best graphics card driver support for Linux. It's sad to admit, but ATI and Intel are very lacking in the graphics card driver area. You'll have to vote with your money and support the company that supports the OS you prefer.

----------


## Melhisedek

Sammi you're the man!!! Thank you !!!

----------


## Knightsky

Well, without addons, it didn't freeze as often, only crashing once tonight. It threatened to a bunch of times though. I've come to realize that when my framerate spikes from smooth to really choppy suddenly, there's a freeze building up. When it freezes, the sound hang, stuttering the last sound it was playing. I can switch to desktop 2 while it's frozen, but switching back to desktop 1 won't bring back the last displayed WoW graphics. (I can again switch back to desktop 2, and when I do, I use the opportunity to kill the WoW process in the System Monitor.)

----------


## afroken

does anyone know how to fix the problem i am having. The environment is not being rendered right or something because it is either all black or white. anyone know hoe to get the textures to show up?
here is a screen shot of my problem.

thanks

----------


## mistaWAC

So I don't feel like reading through 140 pages of this to see if this was answered, but it's a simple one.

My scenario is that I'm installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my Intel Core Duo (1.87gHz) w/ 1gb ram + ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 video card.  Will Ubuntu run okay through WINE with this?

----------


## afroken

ok so here is another screenie. And this is not winterspring it is ghostlands...lol Anyone eles having this problem?

And to mistaWAC i have a 1.67 gHz core 2 duo with 2 gig ram and an intel graphics card (laptop) but wine seems to be working fine i get 12+ fps and around 150 latency in wow you should be fine cuz you got a better gcard it seems like.

----------


## mistaWAC

Oh my god - that is fugly.  Is extreme lack of any textures result of the bad ATI drivers?

----------


## ammut

So I've decided to give this another shot with my current hardware.  I'm going to post a log of my attempts here and what I've done to try to debug this stuff so anyone else that has the same problem will have a reference.

My problem:

I am running Kubuntu 7.10 with wine 0.9.44.  I have installed WoW via the discs and am trying to boot it.  Unfortunately the game crashes while trying to load (I don't get to the login screen).  

Today I completely deleted my Config.wtf file which holds all the variables the game loads, such as video resolution, color depth, sound, etc.  By doing this, I was able to get the game to run the intro movies.  There are two movies it plays.  I can hit escape to move past the first one, but the second one crashes the game once I hit escape to move to the login screen.

Once I have crashed the game and try to reload it, my Config.wtf file has been restored with the default values detected by WoW.exe, so I try to reload the game.  This time, it changes my cursor from the mouse pointer to the familiar gloved hand, then crashes to the desktop.

My hypothesis:

Something to do with the login screen crashes my game client.  I have not figured out what yet, so I will be experimenting with the console variables which can be found here --

http://www.wowwiki.com/Config.wtf_defaults

I will post my progress if I am able to get the game client to load properly.

----------


## usfivemusic

Hello everyone,

I am new to Ubuntu and I need a little bit of help with setting up World of Warcraft and using Wine.

Currently I am running Ubuntu 7.10 on an IBM R50 with Wine version 0.9.46.  

I can get the game to launch just fine but when I get to the character selection screen the bottom left hand corner starts to flicker.  Then, once I get into game my mini-map and my action buttons aren't there.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Oh, here is my Config.wtf:

SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Aerie Peak"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET gameTip "30"
SET CombatDamage "0"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "0.63999998569489"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1.5"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET scriptMemory "65536"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "270"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "270"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET ChatBubbles "0"
SET UnitNamePlayer "0"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET CombatHealing "0"
SET scriptErrors "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET trilinear "1"
SET anisotropic "16"
SET M2UsePixelShaders "1"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET cameraView "2"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET cameraWaterCollision "0"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET accountName "usfivemusic"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET Sound_EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET lastCharacterIndex "4"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET baseMip "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET shadowLOD "0"

----------


## ChineseFarmer

I am also having troubles ): i am a totaly noob when it comes to linux and I followed the tutorial for installing WOW using wine. I have an intergrated graphics card and I am using a dual core processer with 1 gig of ram. Before I switched to linux I had vista and it ran WOW perfectly fine but after switching and completing the walkthrough on how to install WoW for linux I got this when i logged in....



does anybody know whats wrong? and how I can fix this problem??

----------


## ChineseFarmer

okay guys i got the weird graphics problem to go away. I found out that it was because I used "opengl" instead of directx. also! when i fixed the graphics problem my sound no longer worked and I get disconneted after i choose the character and the bar says that the game has loaded... anyone help me on that?  :Very Happy:  thanks in advance to anyone that does!

----------


## ChineseFarmer

okay so i figured out that problem too... its because i had pixel shading on in the winecfg. once you uncheck that it should be fine. You'll be able to load into the game and such. now all left is the mousecursor over the glove and the sound not working but thats not such a big deal. anyways i hope that the answers i wrote to my own questions help someone solve their problems. :Smile:

----------


## afroken

so i found my problem it had to do with me using the intel graphics on my lappy. but this is the code that mad it all work for me...



```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "d3d"
SET ffxGlow "0"
```

now i just have to get the windows curser off the wow curser.
But everything you all need to fix any problem is on google it just a test of time before you get what you are looking for.
Happy hunting all.

----------


## usfivemusic

I'm still having problems getting WoW to work correctly, but I have a quick question before I keep plugging away at this.  

World of Warcaft was developed to work on both a PC and a Mac and seeing as Mac is based off of Unix, like Linux, wouldn't the Mac version of WoW be easier to set up on Linux then the Windows version?

----------


## Sammi

> I'm still having problems getting WoW to work correctly, but I have a quick question before I keep plugging away at this.  
> 
> World of Warcaft was developed to work on both a PC and a Mac and seeing as Mac is based off of Unix, like Linux, wouldn't the Mac version of WoW be easier to set up on Linux then the Windows version?


Good use of logic, but there are faults in your premises.

Both the Win and Mac version need some kind of compatibility layer to make them work on Linux.

But no compatibility layer exists that can make Mac apps work on Linux, while we have Wine for making Win apps work.

Anyway I think you might find this a good read: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux

exerpt:


> World of Warcraft had a client for Linux while it was in the beta phase of development, but it was later dropped and never officially released[1].  Currently, WoW is run on Linux by use of Windows compatibility layers...
> 
> Although WoW by default uses Microsofts proprietary and closed-source API, DirectX, for 3D rendering in Windows, when run under Linux it is best to use the free/libre and open-source OpenGL engine, which is also fully supported in the Windows client and the only 3D rendering API used by the officially released and supported Mac client (and the defunct Linux client). OpenGL is fully supported in Linux, but to make everything else in the game work one needs to use [a compatibility layer]

----------


## Speedoo

Hi all,
I have a somewhat unusual problem with WoW under wine.  My sound and video appear to work fine, but no character is visible!  Originally, I had sound and video with a slow, jerky cursor.  I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 video card, so I installed the updated driver, which fixed the jerkiness.  But it also "erased" my character!
I suspect this is a problem with the config.wtf file, but don't know enough about the info in that file to diagnose.  Here's my file:

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET spellEffectLevel "6"
SET realmName "Undermine"
SET gameTip "26"
SET minimapZoom "2"
SET accountName "Speedoo"
SET minimapInsideZoom "1"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"

Thanks for any help!

----------


## byzantines2000

Ok....so I go to the directory and then type in wine Installer.exe where it pauses for a bit, and then just continues, nothing happens at all. what now?

----------


## thtadthtshldntbe

Hi all. 

I have followed the instructions here and can sort of get wow working.

This is my config,wtf file

SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisample "1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET spellEffectLevel "3"
SET groundEffectDensity "24"
SET realmName "Lightninghoof"
SET gameTip "18"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET uiScale "1"
SET lastCharacterIndex "6"

I run on an Athlon XP 3200+ with and nVidia 660GT XfX brand card and 1 GB of ram. Wow runs perfectly on windows with a lot of mods under this.

Here is my problem. When I run under Opengl mode, wow gets stuck on about 15% on the loading screen when I choose a character and enter the game world (under dX is enters fine but runs, as expected, like a horse through quicksand).

What could be happening?

If this problem can be cleared up, my next magic trick is to get wow to run with my mods enabled.

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## Speedoo

Byzantines2000:

Do you see the file "Installer.exe" in your WoW directory?  I had a similar problem after copying the files from the WoW DVD.  Turns out the Installer file is hidden by default.  You have to use this command to copy the files:

  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/

Not sure if this is your problem, just a thought.  Good luck! (Still trying to make mine work too.)

----------


## Knightsky

Hrm, closer to figuring out what's going on with the freezing I'm getting on my computer. I've been paying more attention to the near-crashes, popping open my system monitor when the game client (rather than the game itself) starts slowing down badly. What I've found is that my second processor of my dual core will spike to 99% at these times. RAM usage appears consistent, hovering at around 45-50%

Disabling pixel shading seems to have helped a little bit, bringing those client-lag spikes down to around 80%, so it's noticable still, but not crash threatening. Since my Gutsy install is still relatively "fresh", might I have missed some non-dev supported patch that fixes runaway processes or something similar?

----------


## sooperspook

Hey all. I have a few minor problems running WoW under wine.

That is to say, it runs, just not as good as it does under windows.

1  I get about half the fps I normally do(which is not great to begin with).

2  screen clarity is not nearly as smooth as before. It looks kind of grainy  horizontally.

3  the courser moves either too slow or too fast. 

I'm using the latest version of wine, Gutsy Gibbon, an old nVidia nforce card(I suspect it may be this ). Any hints?


Also, do I still need the Install folders once its been installed? can I delete them and free up some space?


thanks all.

----------


## Nokturnl

Ok so i didn't know where to put it :S but here it goes.

I'm currently using Cedega right and i have installed wow and everything works fine... But once i choose my character and eneter world, when it finishes loading the games crashes and it gives me and error :S.

[img=http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/9554/screenshotmz3.th.png]

thats a screenshot of the error.

Please help?  :Smile:  And Thanks

----------


## Sammi

Please people, post some info about your systems!

And please, pretty please read this short excerpt from the quick guide everybody:



> * Getting Help
> *If this short guide doesn't work right away for you, then please look over the complete howto first:
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
> 
> If, after following every step in the complete howto, you are still having troubles running the game, I would like to invite you to look over this comprehensive troubleshooting article, for common issues, that arise from following this guide:
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting


And especially this:



> Also, in case the troubleshooting section doesn't solve your issue, you are welcome to post questions in this tread, but in order for other people to be able to effectively help you, you need to be very descriptive about your issue, and post some useful info about your system specs etc. *Please write up some details about your CPU, RAM, graphics card make and model, and graphics card driver and Wine version.*

----------


## Speedoo

Sorry.
I'm running a Gateway MT6459 laptop with AMD Turion 64X2, but using 32-bit Ubuntu Gutsy.  Video card is the dreaded ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 with the latest driver update from ATI, 2.1. 7276 (solved my jerky video problem.) 2GB RAM, wine version 0.9.54 (thought it said 1.52 when I installed it recently, but "about" tab in winecfg shows 0.9.54.)
I'm pretty sure the ATI card is my problem, but isn't there anyone out there successfully running WoW in linux with an ATI card?
BTW, I have Compiz off, and do have 3D rendering.
Also, Sammi, I wanted to thank you for your instructive post, but I guess this thread predates the "Thanks" flag.  So , Thanks!!!

----------


## Nokturnl

I'm running a Intel P4, 2.8ghz 1.5gb of RAM, Video Card is a ATI Radeon 9550 256mb latest drive, using cedega version 6.0.2 and using linux mint 4.0.

And i Also have 3d rendering. And yer i think my problem is my ATI card :S used to work fine in windows but i guess there is not much support for it in Linux.

And thanks.

----------


## Knightsky

I added the frame rate booster on that page, and I'm putting my system specs in my signature so that you don't have to go digging back through posts for it.

I don't think it will actually fix my problem though (EDIT: and it didn't...just checked), as the issue appears to be a spike in processing...like a runaway process or something. And thinking back, I originally thought it was addons because I was not having this problem until version 2.3 of WoW. This problem is actually what finally spurred me to upgrading to 7.10 of Ubuntu Studio, in the vain hope that it was just an incompatibility with my then slightly older OS (Fiesty).

Ever since you pointed me to Envy, I've been running it to keep my drivers updated. And I also turned off Pixel Shader in Wine's cfg. Still, the darned thing locks up at least twice a night, and usually more. I'll keep poking around...maybe I missed something else. But gah...so frustrating. Where's my "Make It Better" button?  :Smile:

----------


## Melhisedek

> I added the *frame rate booster* on that page, and I'm putting my system specs in my signature so that you don't have to go digging back through posts for it.


What is that?

----------


## Knightsky

> *
> 
> Almost mandatory performance enhancing tweak*
>  This is a simple registry edit for Wine that will dramatically increase the framerate in game for both ATi and nVidia users.
> 
>   Open a terminal window, type _regedit_ and press enter. This will start the Wine equivalent of the windows registry editor. If you are familiar with using the registry editor under windows then this is pretty much the same.
> 
> Notice: the guide below is case sensitive!
> 
> ...


It's this one.  :Smile:

----------


## usfivemusic

So after starting completely over and following this guide to the letter I am able to launch the game but when I get in I see this.

This is on an IBM R50, Ubuntu 7.10, Radeon Mobility 7500 (I know ATI  :Sad:  )

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## ryansinn

I've posted my configs and thoughts on running World of Warcraft on my ThinkPad X61t with the Intel X3100 video card.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...12#post4369212

----------


## pjjatdarkbox

I have a problem with running WoW, in d3d it's pretty slow which is logical, opengl is alot faster but doesn't show up correctly, I'm using an ati card  :Sad:  and this is what my login screen looks like http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/2...enshot4ao3.png any idea what it can be? thanks in advance.

----------


## ryansinn

Can you post your config?  Did you look at my configs at the link above?

Also ATI drivers are known to provide poor performance on Linux .. 

In any case, post your config and we'll see what we can do.
I'd recommend trying the config I posted at the link above and see if that fixes your issue.

----------


## pjjatdarkbox

> Can you post your config?  Did you look at my configs at the link above?
> 
> Also ATI drivers are known to provide poor performance on Linux .. 
> 
> In any case, post your config and we'll see what we can do.
> I'd recommend trying the config I posted at the link above and see if that fixes your issue.


that config actually fixed my problem ^_^

----------


## usfivemusic

ryansinn,

I've tried your suggested config and I'm still having the same issues.  Here is my Config.wtf.  


SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET UIFaster "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET useWeatherShaders "0"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET frillDensity "8"
SET particleDensity "0.400000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "0"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET gameTip "17"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET EnableMicrophone "0"
SET MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET ffx "0"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"
SET cameraSmoothTrackingStyle "0"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET minimapInsideZoom "5"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET mapShadows "0"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET unitDrawDist "200.000000"
SET farclip "177"
SET lod "1"
SET MaxLights "1"
SET baseMip "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "6"
SET groundEffectDist "20"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET rotateMinimap "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET cameraView "0"
SET TerrainMip "1"
SET lodDist "50"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "4"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Aerie Peak"

----------


## fedex1993

is there anyway we can install from the download tool instead of using the cds? because i lose all my cds and i love playing world of warcraft

----------


## Resonance378

> So after starting completely over and following this guide to the letter I am able to launch the game but when I get in I see this.
> 
> This is on an IBM R50, Ubuntu 7.10, Radeon Mobility 7500 (I know ATI  )
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


 I've had this exact same issue... if you look closely and watch it...
It's the text from the game stretched out and flying all over the place.

I haven't tried WoW on Wine in a few weeks but I'll do so when I have time.  I ended up deleting all of my AddOns the last time and this seemed to resolve it.  One of the Many ATI crash fixes seemed to take care of it as well.

Has ANYONE had any luck with the Recent ATI driver release 8.2 and any version of Wine?

Additionally my minimap when IN a building is WHITE.
Outdoors it works.

----------


## ryansinn

You can fix the white minimap with the minimap related SET commands in the config I posted.

----------


## strongboww

hey, anyone knows about having no sound in wow?

it starts great and also the ingame frames are nice,

but unfortunately i have no sound, also in the wow sound menu, i cant select a soundcard it just says "no device" and is greyed out

----------


## Resonance378

> hey, anyone knows about having no sound in wow?
> 
> it starts great and also the ingame frames are nice,
> 
> but unfortunately i have no sound, also in the wow sound menu, i cant select a soundcard it just says "no device" and is greyed out


@ Strongboww

What version of Ubuntu are you running?

What version of Wine do you have installed?

If you go to Applications > Wine > Configuration > Sound tab - are you using ALSA or OSS?

What sort of sound card is in your system?  If it's onboard do you know the chipset series?

----------


## Sammi

> is there anyway we can install from the download tool instead of using the cds? because i lose all my cds and i love playing world of warcraft


Not to sound like I'm saying RTFM to you, but have you read the guide?

It's right there under the heading "Alternative 2 (Download the Entire Game):"

----------


## wolfmanjack

> You can fix the white minimap with the minimap related SET commands in the config I posted.


Didn't work for me, all the minimap settings that are in there are just predefined zoomlevels, or did I miss something while I played around with those settings?

I also tried using the config you posted, where the minimap was still broken.

I didn't really find any minimap related set-commands on wow-wiki in the config.lua section either, so if anyone has an idea or workaround, it would be highly appreciated, since I'm running out of ideas here... or point me in the right direction.

I'm running the latest ATI-drivers from AMD (v8.2) on my Radeon X1950XT on 64-bit Gutsy.

----------


## endymon

You will be my hero if you manage to help me out with this...

I get slow FPS with WoW - around 17-20fps in areas where there is a bit of things going on (Orgrimmar, Zangarmarsh, etc). Also when I engage in combat it the fps is between 15-19fps.

*Harware :* 
Nvidia FX 4600
Intel Quad Core 6600
8 GB RAM

*Software :*
Ubuntu 7.10 x64
Wine 0.9.55
Nvidia Video card drivers:169.09

I have a dual screen, one 1920x1200 and one 1600x1200. They are setup to use TwinView.  Compiz and composite extensions are disabled. 

I normally run WoW in 1920x1200 but I get the exact same slow frame rates even if I change the resolution to 800x600. 

My CPU is constantly (well, one core) at 100% and it's the WoW.exe wine using that much. Just at the WoW login screen the core goes up to 90-100% constantly.

*This is what I've tried :* 
+ Run wow as root / renice WoW / wine process
+ Applied registry tweak (as page 1 of this thread)
+ Applied sound tweak (as page 1 of this thread)
+ disabled / enabled sounds completely
+ disabled all addons
+ Adapted config.wtf for the ffxdeath / glow
+ Older version of Wine (think it was 0.9.46 but not 100% sure)

Any idea what I can try next ?
Or perhaps a magic solution so at least it's smoothly playable!!

Thanks!

----------


## Resonance378

> You can fix the white minimap with the minimap related SET commands in the config I posted.


Ok I didn't catch this until today and I've had a few PMs about the white minimap since posting.

Ryansinn is talking about this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9378&p=4370075

That is in fact a link to another post with a config.wtf and it's related commands.

The commands he is talking about are:



```
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET minimapInsideZoom "5"
```

Additionally there is this command: SET rotateMinimap "1" 
as well but this is for rotating the minimap as you change direction within the game.

For the above 2 SET commands has anyone else used these and can confirm this is a fix to the white minimap issue?  If so please add or start spreading this information about.  It's the 1st I've crossed it here on these forums and elsewhere.

----------


## Sammi

@endymon

I don't know how well the  Nvidia FX 4600 is supported in Nvidia's linux drivers. I actually doubt that it's implemented very well.

I'm running a laptop with a 1.7 GHz Intel M CPU, 1 GB RAM, and a Geforce 6800 256 MB RAM. 

I just started playing WoW again yesterday, after a several month break, and I'm experiencing slowdowns when there are a lot of players around, just like you. Performance is otherwise good when there aren't a lot of people around.

I've tried most of the same things you have, including stock Gutsy Gibbon Wine (think it was 0.9.46), but to no avail. The only thing I can think of having changed since last I played, other than Wine and minor updates to WoW, is the Nvidia driver.

I'm going to try stock Gutsy Nvidia drivers now. I'll let you know...

----------


## lofiye

I've tried the suggested settings , but my minimap remains white while in buildings or cities  :Sad: . I'am still not sure if it's a problem with wine, the ATI drivers, or both  :Smile:  

This is what i use:

Videocard: X2300 mobile
Driver: Catalyst 8.2 (driver: 8.45.5)

I've tried both Wine 0.9.55 and Crossover 6.2.

----------


## lofiye

I've just tried Wine 0.9.56, but that didn't fix the minimap either.

----------


## Speedoo

Not sure which change fixed it, but my WoW is now working.  Of course, I've only played for a few minutes to check it, but looks good so far.  I have the ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 with the current updated from ATI.  Here's my Config.wtf file for anyone who wants to try:

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET locale "enUS"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET farclip "225"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET groundEffectDensity "24"
SET realmName "Undermine"
SET gameTip "3"
SET accountName "Speedoo"
SET lod "1"
SET lodDist "50"
SET TerrainMip "1"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET useWeatherShaders "0"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET minimapZoom "1"

I would post my fps, but not sure how to determine that?
Good luck, WoWers,

----------


## lofiye

There is a little green statusbar (or red.. depending on your connection  :Smile:  ) just on the left of where your bags are located. If you hover over it with your mouse, you can see both your latency and FPS.

----------


## Speedoo

>>There is a little green statusbar (or red.. depending on your connection  ) just on the left of where your bags are located. If you hover over it with your mouse, you can see both your latency and FPS.<<

Awesome, thanks!  And I thought it was an arcane terminal command.

----------


## lofiye

Your welcome. If you prefer to see your framerate all the time, use CTRL+R.

----------


## Speedoo

Shadylookin,
I know your post about the ATI card not working for WoW is quite old now, but have you installed the latest video driver from ATI?  That's what worked for me.  It's kind of glitchy otherwise (I get screen flicker right before my screensaver kicks in) but it made WoW work.  Good luck

----------


## Speedoo

Lofiye,
Thanks again.  I have noticed that I have the same problem as you, with the minimap turning white when I'm in a city.  But since the game is otherwise playable now, I can live with that for now.  (It's kind of like real life, where if you want to find a place you have to look around instead of "cheating" with the map <g>)

----------


## lofiye

I can't complain too much either. WoW runs very well, but i hope we eventually get the minimap back  :Smile:  Could you tell me which driver you are currently using? I'am not familiar with the driver (v2.1.7276?) you mention in your signature. I'am beginning to suspect the problem might have something to do with the 'new' (<8.41) drivers. It looks like the OpenGL implementation isn't perfect yet (according to some posts on the phoronix forums). Let's keep each other up to date if a fix/workaround arrives.  




> Lofiye,
> Thanks again.  I have noticed that I have the same problem as you, with the minimap turning white when I'm in a city.  But since the game is otherwise playable now, I can live with that for now.  (It's kind of like real life, where if you want to find a place you have to look around instead of "cheating" with the map <g>)

----------


## kindofabuzz

with the new version of WINE (0.9.56) my wow now works flawlessly with doing nothing but installing wine then copying my windows wow folder over.  no regedit or anything.  no -opengl, working fine in direct3d.  sound is perfect too.

----------


## Speedoo

Lofiye,
I got the driver from ATI's site.  I think it's 8.43, but when I run "fglrxinfo", it returns OpenGL version string: 2.1.7276.   I'm sure there's a better command to return a driver version #, but for some reason these commands are taking a while to sink in.  Guess I'm just getting old! <g>
I'm also seeing references to wine 0.9.56.  I could have sworn I JUST got the update for 0.9.55.
Happy WoWing,

----------


## kindofabuzz

> So I don't feel like reading through 140 pages of this to see if this was answered, but it's a simple one.
> 
> My scenario is that I'm installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my Intel Core Duo (1.87gHz) w/ 1gb ram + ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 video card.  Will Ubuntu run okay through WINE with this?


I run WoW on lesser specs than that. 1.5ghz P4 with only 768M RAM and an old school ti 4400 vid card.  get the newest version of wine though. 0.9.56

----------


## kindofabuzz

> I've tried the suggested settings , but my minimap remains white while in buildings or cities . I'am still not sure if it's a problem with wine, the ATI drivers, or both  
> 
> This is what i use:
> 
> Videocard: X2300 mobile
> Driver: Catalyst 8.2 (driver: 8.45.5)
> 
> I've tried both Wine 0.9.55 and Crossover 6.2.


The minimap problem is not wine, because i've never had that problem.  try a minimap addon,  i suggest simpleminimap or chinchilla

----------


## kindofabuzz

> You will be my hero if you manage to help me out with this...
> 
> I get slow FPS with WoW - around 17-20fps in areas where there is a bit of things going on (Orgrimmar, Zangarmarsh, etc). Also when I engage in combat it the fps is between 15-19fps.
> 
> *Harware :* 
> Nvidia FX 4600
> Intel Quad Core 6600
> 8 GB RAM
> 
> ...


15-19 fps isn't smootly playable? jeeez i'd kill for 15-19 fps.  i been play 10-15.  just used to it.  raiding i get 3-4 fps. lol

----------


## lofiye

I'll try some addons. Thanks for the tip. I guess it's an problem with the current ATI drivers since i can't remember having problems with the driver based on the 'old' codebase (<8.41). I guess we just have to wait. It's a little step back, but the new driver will be awesome eventually i guess  :Very Happy:  





> The minimap problem is not wine, because i've never had that problem.  try a minimap addon,  i suggest simpleminimap or chinchilla

----------


## sooperspook

Hi, I posted a while back but forgot to add my pc specs.
I have a very old pc but it still runs WoW ok in Windows. Under Ubuntu (7.10) it runs but has a very, very low frame rate. Around 4 - 5 fps.
I use the latest version of Wine( I forget which version but I only dl'ed it a week ago)

Specs:

AMD Athlon XP 2600+, MMX, 3D Now, 1.9Ghz

1G RAM

NVIDIA GeForce 5200

Told you it was old  :Smile: 

I followed all the steps from the beginning of the thread, including the tweaks for fps but it still chugs along.

Any ideas? Is it purely hardware?

----------


## Melhisedek

Do you guys use 
SET gxApi "OpenGL"

or run without it? How does WoW run in D3D?

----------


## alfirin

great post! I hope it works for me too! :Smile:

----------


## FiatLux

I managed to squeeze out 5-6 more fps out of WoW by running Wine together with Winefix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533257...

----------


## Resonance378

> I'll try some addons. Thanks for the tip. I guess it's an problem with the current ATI drivers since i can't remember having problems with the driver based on the 'old' codebase (<8.41). I guess we just have to wait. It's a little step back, but the new driver will be awesome eventually i guess


lofiye - I've narrowed the issue to the -openGL in the Wine launch command and the SET gxAPI OpenGL command.

With both of these off I have zero issues with the minimap on my ATI 9600 XT - with them on I have the white minimap issue.

Additionally w/o -openGL or SET gxAPI OpenGL my framerate is half of what it is with it on.

Yes I have the wine reg fix for FPS done.

Tried this with a compiled wine 9.56 last evening and still same results... need to edit this in a bit because I think I found something else....

More later.

Edit: At this point I feel it has to be something with the Config.wtf file settings on some of the other odds and ends.  Going to poke at posted configs and see what the difference is.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Config.wtf_defaults#Graphics

Edit: going to try a default config.wtf file with the HeadOn plugin installed - see if that makes any difference what so ever since it seems I have a lot of carry over from windows and old plugins... geez I should know better...

----------


## Jovec

I'm not sure, but I think these two options:



```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
```

are no longer valid in WoW 2.2+ with the sound engine changes.

At least these variables are no longer listed at http://www.wowwiki.com/Console_variables/Complete_list

----------


## Resonance378

> lofiye - I've narrowed the issue to the -openGL in the Wine launch command and the SET gxAPI OpenGL command.
> 
> With both of these off I have zero issues with the minimap on my ATI 9600 XT - with them on I have the white minimap issue.
> 
> Additionally w/o -openGL or SET gxAPI OpenGL my framerate is half of what it is with it on.
> 
> Yes I have the wine reg fix for FPS done.
> 
> Tried this with a compiled wine 9.56 last evening and still same results... need to edit this in a bit because I think I found something else....
> ...


Ok beginning to think this is a bug... but not sure if it's a wine bug or a ATI bug?  I have confirmed that on my ATI 9600XT if I use the switch -opengl or the SET gxApi "opengl" I get a white minimap.
If I do not (assumed D3D mode) the minimap is 100% fine and 15-20 fps less than with -opengl or gxApi "opengl".

Could anyone help me confirm this and then point me in the right direction of some proper bug reporting?

----------


## baudday

I've posted this problem in another thread, but wasn't getting replies. I was thinking maybe i'd get some replies here.

Ok, so I have WoW running almost absolutely perfectly with my Radeon X850 card. The problem I'm having is a while into playing the game, the whole system will just lock up and i'll have to power it off and back on. I had the problem where it would crash as soon as i entered the world, but I fixed that by adding those 3 lines of code to the wtf file. Another problem i'm having is the game crashing when I adjust the video settings in game. The reason I was doing this was to get optimal resolution, but I can live with 1024 x 780. The main problem now is the mid-game crash.

----------


## Big_Rog

> I've posted this problem in another thread, but wasn't getting replies. I was thinking maybe i'd get some replies here.
> 
> Ok, so I have WoW running almost absolutely perfectly with my Radeon X850 card. The problem I'm having is a while into playing the game, the whole system will just lock up and i'll have to power it off and back on.


This is usually an overheating issue.  Does your system have adequate airflow?  Dusting out the heatsinks with compressed air every few months can make a huge difference.  You could also install a temperature monitoring program to keep track of how hot your different components are getting.  Motherboard Monitor (MBM) is the first one that comes to mind, but i'm sure there are others.



> I had the problem where it would crash as soon as i entered the world, but I fixed that by adding those 3 lines of code to the wtf file. Another problem i'm having is the game crashing when I adjust the video settings in game. The reason I was doing this was to get optimal resolution, but I can live with 1024 x 780. The main problem now is the mid-game crash.


Changing video settings in-game is a known issue, and can be partially solved by installing the "Head On" addon.  There's a link to it either here or on the wiki (search is your friend =P) and it may be available on curse.com in the WoW addons section.




> I'm not sure, but I think these two options:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET SoundBufferSize "150"
> ```
> 
> ...


Correct.  All the sound settings are now prefixed with Sound_ , e.g.


```
SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
```

----------


## baudday

thank you, that sounds good

----------


## nosto

While everyone else is trying to stretch above certain frame rates and such I somewhat feel bad for asking this.  But I would estimate i'm gettin 24-30fps in areas with a larger amount of players and about the same within areas with certain object types (i.e. trees etc etc).  I am running Gutsy Gibson and the newest version you can apt-get for wine.  SOOO detailed I know.

My hardware is
8800GTS 640mb
Intel Core2Duo e6400
Asus P5N-E mobo
2gb Corsair 800mhz ddr2 ram

I am currently using the registry fix.  -openGL via command and setfx to opengl within config.wtf. Are there any other fixes that are recommended to increase frame rate?  I am currently running 1280x1024. It sounds utopiatic I know but I want to run this game at cap settings and it look at sexy as it does in while i'm running it in windows.  Would D3D be a plausible solution?  

To keep me from going back to the dark side of OS (windows) I was wondering what I can do and if I am missing anything.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## Resonance378

> Correct.  All the sound settings are now prefixed with Sound_ , e.g.
> 
> 
> ```
> SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
> ```


I entered this change into the user documentation for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

Thanks for the information.

----------


## FeralKat

Just built a new xeon with duel proc based mobo. I installed wow by following instructions on wow wikki for wine and had to mess with resolution settings a bit to prevent crashes. I am currently running at 1920x1200 res on full graphics settings with AA and samp. no glitches so far everything is great make sure and do the registry tweak for opengl it helps TONS with framerates. ill get back on my average framerates. Took me about a day to figure out how to install linux/wow always wanted to try out unbuntu if things keep going this well I may switch completly. Thanks everyone for the hard work and free sotfware! cheers!!


  ~ Joe  :LOL:

----------


## Jovec

> Correct.  All the sound settings are now prefixed with Sound_ , e.g.
> 
> 
> ```
> SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
> ```


Not so sure these are valid as I'm seeing no changes in the SESound.log file when adding these.  WoW doesn't seem to give an error messages for erroneous Config/wtf entries either.  Adding something like 'Set BlahBlahBlah "1"' doesn't produce any error messages I could find, so it's likely that "Set SoundOutputSystem" and "Set Sound_SoundOutputSystem" are ignored by WoW.

They have probably changed into "Sound_OutputDriverName" and Sound_DSPBufferSize" but the legal values have changed.

Valid Sound_OutputDriverName values for me with ALSA selected are "System Default" and "dmix:0" and I'm not sure if these aren't just the same thing.  With OSS selected in wincfg the dmix:0 option is replaced by "Realtek ALC885" (in my case, would vary by sound card I'm sure).

Valid Sound_DSPBufferSize values are, from the SESound.log file:


```
[Valid values are 0 = AUTO DETECT (default), 4 through 10]
```

With the following warning:


```
# NOTICE:   You are using a custom DSP Buffer size

2/29 14:00:28.217   -#           Higher settings may reduce sound stuttering and crackling,

2/29 14:00:28.218   -#           but may affect sound timing.

2/29 14:00:28.218   -#           Do not change this setting from default unless you really need to.
```

This thread here suggests that SoundBufferSize has been replaced by SoundMemoryCache.  SoundMemoryCache takes an integer value representing the amount of memory to use, but I'm not sure what values might be good to use (aside from the fact that large values (like 5000) crash WoW upon exit).

I'd like to test in-game hardware vs software sound option as well as the "mix mode 2" option.  I don't know if Wine merely reports Hardware sound as a viable option to Wow.  I'll probably have to drop in a SB card to see how many HW channels I get, as my current on-board audio Wow lists as only 32 HW channels.  Could somebody report the number of HW channels found in your SESound.log file for a SB Audigy?

Set Enable_MixMode2 "1" seems incompatible with my sound setup.  From the log details, it appears to be a different method for surround sound that just fails and reverts back to working settings.

----------


## baudday

Alright, well I still have the problem from a couple of posts up, and it's not anything with my machine overheating or being dirty, can anyone help me out?

----------


## Resonance378

> Alright, well I still have the problem from a couple of posts up, and it's not anything with my machine overheating or being dirty, can anyone help me out?





> Another problem i'm having is the game crashing when I adjust the video settings in game. The reason I was doing this was to get optimal resolution, but I can live with 1024 x 780.


Try the recommended WoW AddOn that should make video adjustments available and functional.  It's called Apply To Forehead and I think a link to it can be found in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=654681

It's an attachment in the 1st post even.

Additionally you could edit the video entry in your Config.wtf for wow that says 1024x768 to the proper resolution that you require.

As for locking up while playing.  Bound to happen.  I agree with others and say the card is overheating.  Try a new GPU cooler other than the stock cooler you may be using.  Recommend GPU coolers from Zalman.  I'm using one on my 9600XT and that's added years of life to the card and increased stability under loads 10 fold.

If you still don't think thats the case try playing the game at a very high resolution and see how fast it crashes, then go back to 1024x768 and time it there, then at 800x600...   if the time between crashes from high resolution to low resolution increases then its memory or heat.  Good luck.

----------


## Resonance378

Looks like I'm being told to open a bug report with ATI since Wine does a 1:1 with OpenGL 

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11826

Still curious why it works fine in D3D and not OpenGL.

Maybe the guru's at ATI will have the clues.

Those of you that are using Cat 8.1 or 8.2 and 0.9.56 and older with this issue are encouraged to let me know.  I can confirm this issue as far back as Wine 0.9.48 w/ Cat 8.1 and 0.9.55+ with Cat 8.2.

My Video Card is the: ATI Radeon 9600XT

I encourage others with this issue to reply or PM me please.

----------


## randoy

I think I really mucked something up  :Mad: 

I just upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04.  WoW used to run fine but after upgrading I tried to install a different video card.  The card I tried to install is ATI and it did not work.  I reverted back to the old card (Nvidia MMX 440) but WoW will not launch.  

I double click and a Blizzard error report comes up.  I tested WoW after upgrading to 7.10 and it worked just as well as it did with 7.04.  Anyone have any ideas?  It's most definitely a user error but any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Dan.

Just ran this command in the terminal

glxinfo | grep rendering 

And it gave me this :
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"

And repeated that for several lines.  Think I may have messed something up with my video card.  I tried this command :

 sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx

To see if I had the wrong driver but after installing it I still get the same information in the terminal.  

Any information would be appreciated

This is what my xorg.conf file looks like... appears like a few things are disabled:

Section "Module"
	Disable		"dbe"
	Disable		"dri"
	Disable		"glx"
	Disable		"vbe"

Also might be good to mention that I used Envy to install the Nvidia driver.
Hope that helps someone help me =P

----------


## oberonix

I have a strange issue on Ubuntu 7.10 on my Asus z71v laptop.  The game runs fine and has been for a while.  I'm noticing on the latest version of Ubuntu that it seems to peg the cpu when I launch it any time after closing out a session.  Not the biggest problem in that I just reboot and it works fine for 1 launch again, but it would be nice to not have to do that.  Any clues?

EDIT: disabled desktop visual effects and it works fine, apparently something to do with that...

----------


## Bargeek

Okay, totally stupid question, but after I download the applytoforehead addon, how do I move it into my WoW files?

I am very new at the Ubuntu thing.  Installing addons in Xp was fairly easy, but I am having trouble wrapping my head around this one.

Thanks!!

----------


## Jovec

> Okay, totally stupid question, but after I download the applytoforehead addon, how do I move it into my WoW files?
> 
> I am very new at the Ubuntu thing.  Installing addons in Xp was fairly easy, but I am having trouble wrapping my head around this one.
> 
> Thanks!!


If you installed WoW addons in Xp then it's the same in Linux.  The only "gotcha" is that the default WoW install path is in a hidden directory (.wine) and you will need to show hidden files with a Ctrl+H (in the default Ubuntu filre manager).  Then navigate to:

.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Interface/Addons

and place the extracted files there (in their own subfolder of course).

----------


## Jovec

> I have a strange issue on Ubuntu 7.10 on my Asus z71v laptop.  The game runs fine and has been for a while.  I'm noticing on the latest version of Ubuntu that it seems to peg the cpu when I launch it any time after closing out a session.  Not the biggest problem in that I just reboot and it works fine for 1 launch again, but it would be nice to not have to do that.  Any clues?
> 
> EDIT: disabled desktop visual effects and it works fine, apparently something to do with that...


First find out what process is taking your CPU resources:  System -> Administration -> System Monitor then sort by %CPU.

----------


## Bargeek

> If you installed WoW addons in Xp then it's the same in Linux.  The only "gotcha" is that the default WoW install path is in a hidden directory (.wine) and you will need to show hidden files with a Ctrl+H (in the default Ubuntu filre manager).  Then navigate to:
> 
> .wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Interface/Addons
> 
> and place the extracted files there (in their own subfolder of course).


Gotcha.  Thanks for the advice.  Got them installed, and am looking forward to getting in game very soon!!

----------


## f33nom

I'm having a very hard time trying to run Warcraft on ubuntu, I followed 3 threads on how to install it on ubuntu but i still have a minor problem, the problem I now have and that I can't seem to figure out on my own is that when I start the game from the launcher or direct from WoW.exe with Wine i get the sound but no video, then the hole thing crashes at the login screen, I searched forums and threads for help but haven't found an answer to my problem, I changed Wine's configurations and got all updates, changed Config.wtf in wow interface, made a new registry key, video drivers are all up-to-date. I ran WoW launcher in terminal and got this: 

  dc@dc-laptop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe"
...
fixme:shdocvw: DocHostUIHandler_GetDropTarget (0x133500)
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x133500)->(0x34d780)
fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceFrame_SetStatusText (0x133500)->(0xb7e74b74)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x133500)->((null) 25 2 0x34d694 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x133500)->((null) 26 2 0x34d694 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x133500)->((null) 21 2 (nil) (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec (0x133500)->((null) 28 2 0x34d8d0 (nil))
fixme:bidi:mirror stub: mirroring of characters not yet implemented
fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x133468 )
fixme:mshtml:HlinkTarget_SetBrowseContext (0x14b3f0)->((nil))
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x133468 )->(1)
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme: powrprof: DllMain (0x7c720000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme: powrprof: DllMain (0x7c720000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34eee0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34ee40,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f428,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f6ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f6ec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f15c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f850,0x00000000), stub!
err: x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 1024x768x32 @60! (XRandR)
err: x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 1024x768x32 @0! (XRandR)
fixme :d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x139d80) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme: d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x13bea0) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34f15c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x13bea0) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
Mesa 7.0.1 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
fixme:shell: DllCanUnloadNow stub
fixme:msimtf: DllCanUnloadNow ()


HELP! I NEED SOMEBODY, HELP! NOT JUST ANYBODY, HELP!... YOU KNOW I NEED SOMEONE...

----------


## Kitsuneofblades

Hokai.

I'm having issues right from the start.I go to run the

sudo apt-get install wine

command. It's spitting out this;

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  wine: Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installable
E: Broken packages


any help?

----------


## Resonance378

> HELP! I NEED SOMEBODY, HELP! NOT JUST ANYBODY, HELP!... YOU KNOW I NEED SOMEONE...


Near the bottom of that chunk of dump information I see i915 - wouldn't happen to be using the Intel 915 onboard video chipset?

Additionally it tells you to file a bug report.
Bug reporting for Wine can be done: http://bugs.winehq.org/

Hope this helps steer you in the right direction.

----------


## baudday

alright, i posted this a little bit back. I have a problem with WoW crashing in the middle of gameplay, usually 20 mins into playing. I was told to check that my graphics card wasn't overheating. So I opened up my case, and placed a fan right next to the card. It's completely cool all the time now, and i'm still getting the crashing. WoW looks really good the way it's running right now, better than on a lot of my friends' computers. This is the only problem. If anyone could suggest what could be wrong that'd be great. Also, I have an ATI Radeon x850 graphics card. This game ran fine with windows, so i don't think it has anything to do with system requirements.

----------


## Resonance378

> alright, i posted this a little bit back. I have a problem with WoW crashing in the middle of gameplay, usually 20 mins into playing. I was told to check that my graphics card wasn't overheating. So I opened up my case, and placed a fan right next to the card. It's completely cool all the time now, and i'm still getting the crashing. WoW looks really good the way it's running right now, better than on a lot of my friends' computers. This is the only problem. If anyone could suggest what could be wrong that'd be great. Also, I have an ATI Radeon x850 graphics card. This game ran fine with windows, so i don't think it has anything to do with system requirements.


A lot of folks are reporting crashes after 30mins - 4hrs of game play.

You may wish to delete your cache files from the WoW cache directory and see if that helps.  Maybe adjust the size of your system BIOS AGP aperture.  Make it match your video cards memory and nothing more, then try walking it down to see if you get improved results or game play length.

BTW,




> This game ran fine with windows, ...


Please report to headquarters for your rubber hose massage.  :Very Happy:

----------


## baudday

ha, i'm not saying i don't like ubuntu, i love it. I'm just saying that i don't think it's my video card cause it works fine. My friends are actually giving me a lot of crap because i switched over to ubuntu recently, and have been having trouble with this game. So they keep asking me wasn't windows easier, when all they really see is only WoW not working so well, which isn't even made for linux.

----------


## Resonance378

> ha, i'm not saying i don't like Ubuntu, i love it. I'm just saying that i don't think it's my video card cause it works fine. My friends are actually giving me a lot of crap because i switched over to Ubuntu recently, and have been having trouble with this game. So they keep asking me wasn't windows easier, when all they really see is only WoW not working so well, which isn't even made for Linux.


Exactly - so please try doing the trouble shooting that I recommended in 2 previous replies to your issue.  I've been doing trouble shooting for a living for the last 12 years of my life so I may know what I'm talking about.  It may resolve your issue.

So you don't have to hunt for those replies I'll repeat:
Start at the game resolution you actually want to play in and step down after crashes to other game resolutions to see if there is a change in length of time you can play.  MAKE NOTES. Next go back to the resolution you want to play in and set your AGP Aperture in the BIOS to match 1:1 your video card memory size (512:512) and then step down from there again seeing if your play length between crashes increases. MAKE NOTES.

What version of Ubuntu? What version of Wine? What version of the ATI Drivers?  Did you compile and install it from the .debs? Do you have desktop effects (Beryl/Compiz if running) OFF? Are you using the -opengl switch when you launch the game? Do you use SET gxAPI "opengl" in the WTF\Config.wtf file?  Any of the other myriad tweaks? MAKE NOTES.

If you are afraid to ask questions or how to do things PM me and I'll be more than happy to help.  You may find yourself serving crow to your friends instead of them hawking you for settling for less  once your issue reaches a resolution  :Very Happy:

----------


## microwaver

Hi guys, 

I got stuck at step 4. 
When i go to my World of Warcraft map. I open it and then , when I want to do 'wine Installer.exe I get this error : 


```

fixme:spoolsv:serv_main (0 (nil))
err:advapi:service_get_status service protocol error - failed to read pipe r = 0  count = 0! 



```

Any idea on how to fix this, cuz wow is crashes whole ubuntu (7.10) when I get into a game.

----------


## baudday

I am happy to post that i solved my crash problem, i set it to virtual desktop mode at 1280x960, and then i set the game resolution to that, and i've been playing for over an hour now.

----------


## Vadi

Excellent, thanks for letting us know  :Smile:

----------


## microwaver

Ok. Got a bit further now. 
I can run WoW but I don't get FPS. 
Even if I use parameter -opengl


How is it that he doesn't use opengl?

----------


## Sammi

> Hi guys, 
> 
> I got stuck at step 4. 
> When i go to my World of Warcraft map. I open it and then , when I want to do 'wine Installer.exe I get this error : 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> fixme:spoolsv:serv_main (0 (nil))err:advapi:service_get_status service protocol error - failed to read pipe r = 0  count = 0! 
> ...


That is not an error message, just standard debug info from Wine.

Please provide more info about you computer. Read my opening post for what info we need to be able to more effectively help you.

----------


## microwaver

Ok thank you sammi. I'll give you the information needed later tomorrow. 

Thanks for the response

----------


## Maelgwyn

I'm running Hardy x64 Alpha 6, and lost Gnome in the latest update! So I reinstalled my / drive, keeping /home the same. Since installing wine though, I get the following error when I try to run WoW:

*cough*

Deleted all the /code stuff, 'cause I didn't enable the nVIDIA drivers .... :$

----------


## microwaver

Ok. 

Let's do this. 
I've got a Packard Bell computer

- Graphics ATI RADEON X600
- Motherboard ORION (or RIO not quite sure)
- AMD ATHLON 64 3600 
- 160 Gig HDD. 

More information needed?

----------


## Maelgwyn

Have you installed yet?
What's your actual question?  :Smile:

----------


## microwaver

I think my problem shifted from WINE problems to the support of my Graphics Driver. 

It isn't working at all. I can't seem to get it workign. 
- used several online guides
- used the program Envy

asked anyone in the #ubuntu channel. But they also admitted he didn't know why I couldn't get it working. 

.Sigh

----------


## Plisob

Ok, When I try to play WOW, it works pretty fine for a few minutes, then the computer fan is very activated, like it works alot, this happens when having many youtubes at the same time too. So, it works fine for a few minutes, then it hangs. The whole computer hangs, no response, have to restart it. No matter if I do it fullscreen or windowed.

My computer is 1024 mb ram, geforce 256mb graphic card. 

The sound is a bit laggy at the loading world screen as it hacks a litlle bit.

I have modified all the "SET" values like instructed and changed the key too.

wine version is 0.9.57

Graphics tab:  Mark in first two boxes.

 vertex shader support turned off 

120 dpi

pressing the "sound" tab take a few second to load, this may be part of the problem?  Alsa and OSS turned on

directsound hardware acceleration number 2 from bottom

44100   16

no driver emulation

windows version: xp

it has worked fine in some previous wine version

Here is my config.wtf, all naked, for you

SET locale "enGB"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisample "1"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET farclip "477"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "24"
SET realmName "Hellscream"
SET gameTip "8"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET mouseSpeed "1.5"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "4"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET lod "1"
SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "270"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "90"
SET cameraSmoothStyle "0"
SET cameraSmoothTrackingStyle "0"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET AutoInteract "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET uiScale "1"
SET deselectOnClick "0"
SET assistAttack "1"
SET stopAutoAttackOnTargetChange "1"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"

Plz help  :Popcorn:

----------


## Plisob

Edit: I took away the HKEY recommended input and now it seem to work, although the framerate seem to have decreased, so has the visual sharpness.

----------


## Resonance378

> I am happy to post that i solved my crash problem, i set it to virtual desktop mode at 1280x960, and then i set the game resolution to that, and i've been playing for over an hour now.


Awesome!  Very glad to hear you found a way to resolve your problem.

----------


## Resonance378

> Ok, When I try to play WOW, it works pretty fine for a few minutes, then the computer fan is very activated, like it works alot, this happens when having many youtubes at the same time too. So, it works fine for a few minutes, then it hangs. The whole computer hangs, no response, have to restart it. No matter if I do it fullscreen or windowed.





> Edit: I took away the HKEY recommended input and now it seem to work, although the framerate seem to have decreased, so has the visual sharpness.


Put the recommended HKey back in.  It is recommended for a reason  :Very Happy: 

Turn off OSS sound as ALSA is the preferred method since Ubuntu 7.10 - this may be the cause of your sound stuttering.

Last but not least, don't use more video processes that take away from an already intensive video process (WoW and then Video Streaming with YouTube).  You have described overheating a system by pushing it beyond its capabilities.  Don't say, "Well it works fine in windows."  Linux demands more of your hardware and Linux is not Windows.

Best of luck.

----------


## Sammi

@microwaver

Sorry to hear about your graphics card troubles. ATI really need to get their act together and produce better Linux drivers.

I consider myself lucky that I have a Nvidia.

----------


## Scarabomb

http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/2...hichelpmj6.png

I'm a little lost here, I followed all of the HOWTOs and looked for some other ones on how I might mitigate this issue so I'll post here. This is my Conf.wtf:

SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET farclip "777"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET realmName "Warsong"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "90"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "3.4000000953674"
SET gameTip "31"
SET cameraView "4"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET uiScale "0.95999997854233"
SET alphaLevel "0"
SET weatherDensity "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET scriptMemory "307200"
SET deselectOnClick "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET trilinear "1"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET spamFilter "0"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET anisotropic "4"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET locale "enUS"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET EnableMusic "0"
SET M2UsePixelShaders "1"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET SoundZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET autoClearAFK "0"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET lod "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET ShowVKeyCastbar "1"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET MasterSoundEffects "0"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1.25"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET CombatHealing "0"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET PushToTalkButton "C"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "6"
SET UberTooltips "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET groundEffectDist "140"
SET Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET Sound_EnableSFX "0"
SET Sound_EnableAmbience "0"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET UIFaster "2"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"

I have an: 
-ATI Mobility Radeon X700 grafx card 
-AMD Turion 64 
-ATI Radeon XPRESS 200P Chipset
-MSI 1029 LAPTOP set at 1280x800 Resolution.

I have Compiz-fusion (I believe) and all my drivers working perfectly.  Anyway, to the problem.  When I play WoW I get REALLY bad framerate and I also get that whole issue with the terrain and whatnot.  I was just wondering what I could do to fix it or make it a bit better.  My laptop supports the game VERY well (******* Lawls) so I know it's capable and was wanting to get the same performance from Ubuntu as well (I'm gonna switch when I get all the kinks worked out)

----------


## donnyblaze1

Hey all,

I've been lurking here a while, great info from the community.  I wanted to chime in with my progress, Specs as follows:

Sony Vaio VGN-NR110E
Intel Pentium Dual Core
1GB RAM
Intel X3100 gfx  :Sad: 
Xubuntu Gutsy
wine 0.9.47 (couldn't get any newer versions to launch WoW)

wine regedit tweak has been done, running in XP mode with pixel shader off.  Config.wtf follows:

SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET showToolsUI "0"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "0.900000"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET realmName "Mug'thol"
SET gameTip "15"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET accountName "xxxxxxxxx"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET baseMip "1"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET uiScale "1"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET uiFaster "2"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"

After some serious trial and error, I've got WoW installed and running pretty decently.  Icons and character screen work fine, minimap works fine, world renders and displays properly both indoors and out, and everything runs at a framerate comparable to Windows on the same hardware (15-20 fps in Orgrimmar, not great but playable.)  The issue is, no characters show up on screen, mine included.  I can see my (and other characters) weapon, shoulder and head armor...but the characters themselves are invisible.  I can see pets and mounts, but no NPCs.  I don't expect anybody has fixed this issue on X3100 hardware, or we would have heard about it here....but does anybody have an idea of which direction I should go from here?  I'm happy to have made it this far honestly, after reading that X3100 users may not be able to run WoW at all, but I would love to actually see characters  :Smile: 

Thx to all for this great resource!

----------


## Resonance378

> http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/2...hichelpmj6.png
> 
> I'm a little lost here, I followed all of the HOWTOs and looked for some other ones on how I might mitigate this issue so I'll post here.


*snip*

SET M2UsePixelShaders "1" try "0" instead.




> I have Compiz-fusion (I believe) and all my drivers working perfectly.  Anyway, to the problem.  When I play WoW I get REALLY bad framerate and I also get that whole issue with the terrain and whatnot.  I was just wondering what I could do to fix it or make it a bit better.


Turn off Compiz when playing WoW.

WoWWiki General: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
If you haven't done the registry tweak already:  http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine#Re..._for_FPS_Boost

Best of Luck.

----------


## Resonance378

> Hey all,
> 
> I've been lurking here a while, great info from the community.  I wanted to chime in with my progress, Specs as follows:
> 
> Sony Vaio VGN-NR110E
> Intel Pentium Dual Core
> 1GB RAM
> Intel X3100 gfx 
> Xubuntu Gutsy
> ...


*snip*

See what setting Pixel Shaders to off does for you 1st.




> After some serious trial and error, I've got WoW installed and running pretty decently.  Icons and character screen work fine, minimap works fine, world renders and displays properly both indoors and out, and everything runs at a framerate comparable to Windows on the same hardware (15-20 fps in Orgrimmar, not great but playable.)  The issue is, no characters show up on screen, mine included.  I can see my (and other characters) weapon, shoulder and head armor...but the characters themselves are invisible.  I can see pets and mounts, but no NPCs.  I don't expect anybody has fixed this issue on X3100 hardware, or we would have heard about it here....but does anybody have an idea of which direction I should go from here?  I'm happy to have made it this far honestly, after reading that X3100 users may not be able to run WoW at all, but I would love to actually see characters 
> 
> Thx to all for this great resource!


I know you have an Intel X3100 but try: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine/Tr...tures.2FModels

Best of Luck.

----------


## Scarabomb

Okay, check this out.  I got a new laptop this weekend.  It's a refurbished HP Pavillion dv6604nr

Specs are as follows

-AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-55
-NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M
-2 Gig RAM installed
-Running Ubuntu 7.10 (It was a fresh install until I started playing around with my little sound issue thing with the headphones but that's another beast that I'll read around about).

First thing, for a seemingly bad *** computer, my other laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (mentioned above) plays WoW in XP immaculately.  I dare to say that that's the best gaming laptop I've seen so far even without out all the critical hardware.

This laptop, though I love it for it's awesome support with Ubuntu, play WoW, even in Vista, very sluggishly (it came with Vista so I keep the laptop Dualbooted with Gutsy being my main OS as of right now since I don't really like how Vista isn't as sleek and spiffy as Gutsy is.

Anyway, to the problem.  I've done every fix that I could find.

These fixes include:
-Adding the Registry key to Wine
-Modifying the Conf.wtf with those lines
-Turning off Compiz when I play
-Using Winefix and the script


```
winefix -n "-10" 'c:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe' -opengl
```

In game, I also disabled a bunch of settings to hopefully bump up the FPS.  The thing that made a huge impact was the object/Terrain distance thing (I set it to near so I could at least keep spell and casts looking sweet an textures looking sharp).  I also changed some video settings that sorta helped.  My biggest beef is when I engage in combat, my FPS drops to around 6-10.  When flying around an open area, my FPS is roughly 17-23.

Is this all just something I'm going to have to live with?  Only reason I ask is because being a big PvPer in the game, I need to make some snap decisions or I could find myself letting...say my arena teams down.

Btw, I think right now Gutsy is giving me better performance than Vista...but I honestly think it's more capable of that since I've seen people out there with FRAPS while still running a decent looking Warcrack.

----------


## HeliClimber

I just installed WOW using the download method. It seemed to install fine. Now, when I go to start it, it will play the opening movie, and then quits. It has done this every time. I tried the registry thing and the DLL patch, but it is still doing this. I am using a Toshiba Satellite with a 1.5 Ghz CPU and 1 gig of ram(my desktop is dead for the moment). When I was running XP on here, WOW would play perfectly. Any help here would be greatly appreciated as I really want to play WOW again. Thanks

Here's the code I get when I try to run it from the terminal.

fixme:spoolsv:serv_main (0 (nil))
err:advapi:service_get_status service protocol error - failed to read pipe r = 0  count = 0!
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7bff0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7bff0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33edd8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ed38,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f31c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5e0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f5e0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f050,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f744,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x132ab8) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x137a68) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f050,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22

----------


## Resonance378

> I just installed WOW using the download method. It seemed to install fine. Now, when I go to start it, it will play the opening movie, and then quits. It has done this every time. I tried the registry thing and the DLL patch, but it is still doing this. I am using a Toshiba Satellite with a 1.5 Ghz CPU and 1 gig of ram(my desktop is dead for the moment). When I was running XP on here, WOW would play perfectly. Any help here would be greatly appreciated as I really want to play WOW again. Thanks


People please stop trying to make the "in Windows" argument and compare it to your experience with Ubuntu.  Apples and Oranges.

Ahem... Now, look at your WoW Config.wtf file...

movie "0"
expansionMovie "0"

Look for those lines - if they are not 0, make them 0.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Config.wtf_defaults

Best of Luck.

----------


## HeliClimber

Thanks. I did that and started it from terminal with the d3d flag and it seemed to work now. I was just comparing it to windows in the aspect that it would run smoothly as far as the memory and cpu are concerned. I really prefer Ubuntu over Windows. No more blue screen of death, no more weekly argument with Microsoft over the fact that the copy of XP I was running was my copy and not pirated. Once I get WOW running smoothly, I will never again look back at Microsoft.

----------


## Jovec

> In game, I also disabled a bunch of settings to hopefully bump up the FPS.  The thing that made a huge impact was the object/Terrain distance thing (I set it to near so I could at least keep spell and casts looking sweet an textures looking sharp).  I also changed some video settings that sorta helped.  My biggest beef is when I engage in combat, my FPS drops to around 6-10.  When flying around an open area, my FPS is roughly 17-23.
> 
> Is this all just something I'm going to have to live with?  Only reason I ask is because being a big PvPer in the game, I need to make some snap decisions or I could find myself letting...say my arena teams down.
> 
> Btw, I think right now Gutsy is giving me better performance than Vista...but I honestly think it's more capable of that since I've seen people out there with FRAPS while still running a decent looking Warcrack.


Wine has overhead, and I'm fairly sure WoW OpenGl is slower than D3d.  For reference, my C2D 2.6, 4 GB, 8800GTS w/640MB pulls 60 FPS (vsync limit) with all settings maxed and 2X AA pretty much everywhere in the game under Vista and D3d.  That same machine gets averages about 40 FPS outdoors under Linux/Wine and OpenGL.  Overall though, the Wine/WoW experience is amazing and the FPS drop is easily acceptable for myself.

For those of you with desktops, you'll see much improvement from even a sub-$100 Nvidia card like an 8600gt or 7600GT AGP (if you can still find them).

----------


## HeliClimber

I got it to start up. Finally finished the needed updates. When I go to enter the game from the character selection screen, the bar at the bottom of the screen fills up all of the way and then the game quits. Here is the code that I am getting when I run wine "c:\program files\world of warcraft\wow.exe" -d3d from the terminal.

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ed78,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eccc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f29c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f400,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f57c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f574,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x132330) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x135368) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33efd4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f118,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374027e4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme :Razz: rocess:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x784153c4) stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl unsupported WS_IOCTL cmd (9800000c)
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d198,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33d1f4,0x00000000), stub!
Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22


Any help here will be greatly appreciated. I see that f33nom is getting a very similar section of code and was wondering if he had figured out how to fix it. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Sammi

Don't compare to Win.

Blizzard doesn't support Wine or Linux and it's a miracle that the Wine devs have been able to make WoW work as well as it does on Wine/Linux. And it's not like you're paying for it either.

With that said and out of the way, please check your graphics card drivers. An update would be a logical move. The Envy application is an easy and quick way for doing that: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

Do note that it's not officially supported by Ubuntu, so there's no dear mommy if it doesn't work. But do not fret, because all you need to know, if or when you get in to trouble, is this simple line to enter in to a terminal "sudo envy --uninstall-all". It will make Envy clean up everything that it did, and start you fresh again. Works every time I'm in trouble  :Wink:

----------


## Scarabomb

Thanks sammi, you're a super troop when it comes to helping out the WoWheads even if you don't play the game anymore.

I should really watch what I'm saying when I go throwing WoW and Linux in certain categories but when you've been accustomed to one thing for so long, it gives you the impression that you have the obligation to justify what is and what isn't.  I didn't mean to compare Wine to win and I understand how annoying that can be when you have folks (myself included) begging for help to make their systems do what they were used to other ways of doing.

With MY verse being said.  I just threw on Ubuntu 64 bit.  Apparently around the WoW community, they say that having 64 may or may not help.  I have 32 Bit Vista and WoW on it simply blows plain and simple.  If this all doesn't get the wheel going then I'll just let what is what is and give it sometime.  Since the last time I've jumped onto the Ubuntu wagon, it has improved A LOT (When I was in the desert for a year, I spent a multitude getting Dapper Drake to work and it did what I wanted it to.  I only stopped messing around with it when I got into WoW and when I went back to Germany).

We'll give it a wiz and see what's happening.  I'll keep you guys updated on any turn around as I'm always reading around to see how to do things.

Edit: It looks like throwing Gutsy 64 actually did help with the game play.  The stats show the same frame rate but it's actually playable and I'm quite pleased to say that it's enough to push me over more to using Ubuntu flat-out.  Only thing that bothers me right now is the whole headphones thing.  I'll be reading more into that later again and hopefully try a fix that won't screw up my setting with my sound (hence why I put 64 on here because my i386 goofed up).  Either way, hopefully something new and fabulous will come around but for now, it looks like I'm content with out Wine treats WoW.

----------


## donnyblaze1

OK, made some progress on getting WoW to work properly on my X3100.  I have been having the "missing characters" problem apparently plaguing ATI users.  Adding the SET M2UseShaders line to my config.wtf file causes WoW to hang on startup.  However, using a much earlier version of wine (0.9.29) with settings identical to my previous settings fixed the problem instantly.  I now can run WoW with absolutely everything working...however my framerate has been cut in half.  So, two things:

1)  Does anybody have the expertise in wine to know exactly what might cause the difference between 9.29 and 9.47?  If we can narrow this down it'd be a huge help to all my X3100 brethren.  :Smile: 

2) Framerate.  Under wine 9.47, avg. framerate in Org was 10-15 fps with no characters or NPCs visible, movement was very smooth.  Now under wine 9.29, characters and NPCs are visible, but fps is down to 6-9 consistantly, and movement is considerably more herky-jerky.  Settings are identical to what I found to yield best performance under wine 9.47 (see my prev. post for my Config.wtf and wine settings, and yes OpenGL registry tweak is still applied).

Thx again to everyone for your input, hopefully us X3100 users can get to the point all you nvidia guys are at soon!

----------


## Resonance378

> Mesa 6.5.2 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
> Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
> DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
> 
> Any help here will be greatly appreciated. I see that f33nom is getting a very similar section of code and was wondering if he had figured out how to fix it. Thanks in advance.


intel onboard video chip - the i915 - if you take a look on the Wine AppDB and around here in general there are very few persons who have the holy grail of getting this combination to work.

Additionally your next step is included in that error:



> Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org


Although I'd report it directly to the Wine bugzilla crew.... 
http://bugs.winehq.org/

Best of Luck!

----------


## Resonance378

Edit: Gee-Whiz what is in the water!? Windows and Linux.  Apples and Oranges. blah blah blah 



> Wine has overhead, and I'm fairly sure WoW OpenGl is slower than D3d.  For reference, my C2D 2.6, 4 GB, 8800GTS w/640MB pulls 60 FPS (vsync limit) with all settings maxed and 2X AA pretty much everywhere in the game under Vista and D3d.  That same machine gets averages about 40 FPS outdoors under Linux


SET gxApi "OpenGL"  & since you mention having VSync on:   SET gxTripleBuffer "1"

See if either or both of these improves you FPS when running strict OpenGL mode with WoW ---> SET gxAPI "opengl" otherwise Wine tries to translate WoW through the D3D calls and OF COURSE there is overhead with that.  Otherwise their OpenGL implementation is a 1:1 translation.  Believe me, I got nailed to the wall on this on a bug report.




> OK, made some progress on getting WoW to work properly on my X3100.  I have been having the "missing characters" problem apparently plaguing ATI users.  Adding the SET M2UseShaders line to my config.wtf file causes WoW to hang on startup.  However, using a much earlier version of wine (0.9.29) with settings identical to my previous settings fixed the problem instantly.  I now can run WoW with absolutely everything working...however my framerate has been cut in half.  So, two things:


The same URL given up for the character models also has a fix for ATI users hanging on startup - of course your hardware is different and the commands will be different but I am certain you could just use the portion line that turns FastTLS "off" on it's own to see what shakes down (xorg.conf)  IE just try to use this specific command:
Option "UseFastTLS" "off"

However I don't endorse this without backing up your xorg.conf 1st...




> 1)  Does anybody have the expertise in wine to know exactly what might cause the difference between 9.29 and 9.47?  If we can narrow this down it'd be a huge help to all my X3100 brethren.


What happened between 0.9.29 and 0.9.47 and 0.9.57!?
Lot's - you can review each update by going to this URL:
http://www.winehq.org/?announce=0.9.57
And changing that .57 to the values you need.




> 2) Framerate.  Under wine 9.47, avg. framerate in Org was 10-15 fps with no characters or NPCs visible, movement was very smooth.  Now under wine 9.29, characters and NPCs are visible, but fps is down to 6-9 consistantly, and movement is considerably more herky-jerky.  Settings are identical to what I found to yield best performance under wine 9.47 (see my prev. post for my Config.wtf and wine settings, and yes OpenGL registry tweak is still applied).
> 
> Thx again to everyone for your input, hopefully us X3100 users can get to the point all you nvidia guys are at soon!


Are you running in assumed D3D or do you have SET gxApi "OpenGL" ? This makes all the difference in the world.

Let us know what you find - so far you sound like you may have made it further than most X3100 users.

Best of Luck

----------


## harrisjc

Hello,

Yesterday I got rid of Windows 2000 and installed Ubuntu on an old slow box. (1.7 AMD, 512 RAM, Geforce 4000 MX video)

After just a few hours I got World of Warcraft working on Wine. 

The sound works fine and the video is acceptable. The most important thing is that i have broken the shackles of Microsoft.

My framerate is about 15 and the mouse movement is a little rough, but I suspect another 512 of RAM would help that.

I also read about a tweak from two-year-old posts about running wow on a separate "x server". Does this help at all?

Keep in mind I am a total and complete linux noob. This fact should emphasize how user friendly linux has become under Ubuntu as well as urge help to be in the form of cut and paste script =)

----------


## HeliClimber

Finally got WOW to run. Only one problem left, I can't seem to get my FPS over 6 when outside. When I go into a pub, it goes up to 14 and that seems like it would be a playable level. Does anyone have any suggestions on improving FPS? I have already done the registry edit and the recommended edits for the config.wtf file. I have found that I get better FPS when I run WOW in d3d mode. Any other suggestions?

Here is my config.wtf file
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET frillDensity "8"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "0.900000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET realmName "Aegwynn"
SET gameTip "8"
SET accountName "*******"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET baseMip "1"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET uiScale "1"

----------


## donnyblaze1

After some more playing, I'm happy to report that WoW is now fully functional and playable on my X3100!  Of course, there is some room for improvement on the performance side...but I just finished running 15 3v3 arena rounds with no problems whatsoever.  Performance is comparable (+/- 10-15% fps) to WoW on same hardware in XP.  (Yes, I know its an apples to oranges comparison, but just to give others an idea.)

I do have a couple questions for the experts here, but first let me post the info others will need to duplicate my results on X3100 hardware.

System specs:

Sony Vaio VGN-NR110E
Pentium Dual Core
1GB RAM
Intel X3100 gfx
Xubuntu Gutsy
wine 0.9.29 (I have tried literally every version of wine from 0.9.47 backwards, .29 is the only version that will launch WoW without Error  132.  0.9.29 also fixed the earlier problem I had with no characters or NPCs, I am still looking into the underlying reasons for this.)
World of Warcraft:  Applytoforehead add-on installed, along with my standard compliment of UI add-ons (mainly PhotekUI X7).

winecfg settings:

Windows Version:  Windows XP
Window settings:  Allow DirectX apps to stop the mouse...UNCHECKED
Allow the window manager to control...UNCHECKED
Virtual desktop...UNCHECKED
D3D Vertex Shader Support:  Hardware
Allow Pixel Shader...UNCHECKED
Audio:  OSS Driver
DirectSound Hardware Acceleration: Emulation
Driver Emulation...UNCHECKED
Well-documented OpenGL registry tweak applied

Config.wtf:

SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET lod "1"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "0.900000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET showToolsUI "0"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "Mug'thol"
SET gameTip "27"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET uiScale "0.81000000238419"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET MasterSoundEffects "0"
SET EnableMusic "0"
SET EmoteSounds "0"
SET SoundListenerAtCharacter "0"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET CombatDamage "0"
SET CombatHealing "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET cameraDistanceMoveSpeed "15"
SET targetNearestDistanceRadius "22"
SET targetNearestDistance "44"
SET UnitNamePlayerPVPTitle "0"
SET cameraView "0"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET movieSubtitle "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.69999998807907"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.5"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.5"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.5"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET EnableVoiceChat "1"
SET PushToTalkButton "'"
SET anisotropic "4"
SET Sound_EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET groundEffectDist "140"
SET processAffinityMask "3"
SET accountName "xxxxxxx"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"

Things that still need work:

1) I run wow.exe with no arguments, in assumed D3D mode.  Using the -opengl argument yields terribad graphical results (everything is discolored, artifacts hopping all over the screen, only upper torso of characters show on screen).  I assume this is because of poor OpenGL implementation in either the "intel" driver or the hardware itself, but if anyone has any tips here please chime in.  I'd prefer to run in native OpenGL mode to prevent the D3D overhead. Using -opengl does seem to run faster and more fluidly than D3D, the graphical errors just make it unplayable.

2) Double cursors!  Running WoW in full-screen mode I have 2 cursors...my regular X cursor and the Warcraft "glove" cursor following along behind it ever-so-slightly.  It really doesn't impact play too much, but it is definitely an annoyance.

3) Terminal output.  Not sure if this is an "error" or not, but my while running WoW, my terminal fills up with


```
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_Issue (0x1190edb8) : Occlusion queries not supported.
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData (0x1190edb8) : Occlusion queries not supported. Returning 1.
```

Is this anything to worry about?

To summarize:
I'm very pleased to be running this well on X3100.  WoW now definitely runs well enough to ditch Windows (for me at least, I know this is a bit subjective).  With the few issues listed above and general fps improvements to work on, I feel like we don't have too far to go to make WoW as good as it can be on the hardware.  X3100 users please give my config a shot, hopefully we can duplicate some of this success!

----------


## Resonance378

> After some more playing, I'm happy to report that WoW is now fully functional and playable on my X3100!


Congrats!




> Things that still need work:
> 
> 1) I run wow.exe with no arguments, in assumed D3D mode.  Using the -opengl argument yields terribad graphical results (everything is discolored, artifacts hopping all over the screen, only upper torso of characters show on screen).  I assume this is because of poor OpenGL implementation in either the "intel" driver or the hardware itself, but if anyone has any tips here please chime in.  I'd prefer to run in native OpenGL mode to prevent the D3D overhead. Using -opengl does seem to run faster and more fluidly than D3D, the graphical errors just make it unplayable.
> 
> 2) Double cursors!  Running WoW in full-screen mode I have 2 cursors...my regular X cursor and the Warcraft "glove" cursor following along behind it ever-so-slightly.  It really doesn't impact play too much, but it is definitely an annoyance.
> 
> 3) Terminal output.  Not sure if this is an "error" or not, but my while running WoW, my terminal fills up with
> 
> 
> ...


1) Possibly a newer wine than .47 will resolve these issues since you went to 0.47 and regressed to .29 through your testing.

2) See answer to 1)

3) See answer to 1)

Some points for you to ponder:




> wine 0.9.29 (I have tried literally every version of wine from 0.9.47 backwards, .29 is the only version that will launch WoW without Error  132.  0.9.29 also fixed the earlier problem I had with no characters or NPCs, I am still looking into the underlying reasons for this.)


Any reason for not trying beyond 0.9.47? Like .48-.57

Additionally many of the issues you point to may be fixed in .48 - .57.  If you went the miles to get Wine to run on WoW in regressing to .29 why not try progressing beyond 0.47?

I understand that the need to play WoW can certainly take priority over working out issues you seem fine with though  :Very Happy:   So if it works and you're happy then don't bother shaking the tree for any more fruit  :Very Happy:   Enjoy and congrats again!

Edit: For historical accuracy - as of this posting Wine 0.9.57 is the latest version

----------


## Resonance378

> Hello,
> 
> Yesterday I got rid of Windows 2000 and installed Ubuntu on an old slow box. (1.7 AMD, 512 RAM, Geforce 4000 MX video)
> 
> After just a few hours I got World of Warcraft working on Wine. 
> 
> The sound works fine and the video is acceptable. The most important thing is that i have broken the shackles of Microsoft.
> 
> My framerate is about 15 and the mouse movement is a little rough, but I suspect another 512 of RAM would help that.
> ...


I know of the script you speak of and I've never gotten it to work for me, but I didn't try very hard either.  I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522334

And I'll look elsewhere for some cut and dry instructions for you when I have time.

----------


## Resonance378

My write up stinks compared to: http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/wine...advanced_stuff

Best of Luck!

----------


## TolTime

Hello everyone I'm using the Intel i915 on bored chipset, can wow run with the graphics card?  

I have installed WOW but after the intro video the game shuts itself down.  i have tried to edit the WTF file but it the folder is empty and it won't let me save any text that i put in there.  i think i have to log in to the game to get that information.

from reading the post i believe i need to open it up it with Opengl, how do i do that if i can't edit the WTF file?

Anyone know what to do?

----------


## Resonance378

> Hello everyone I'm using the Intel i915 on bored chipset, can wow run with the graphics card?  
> 
> I have installed WOW but after the intro video the game shuts itself down.  i have tried to edit the WTF file but it the folder is empty and it won't let me save any text that i put in there.  i think i have to log in to the game to get that information.
> 
> from reading the post i believe i need to open it up it with Opengl, how do i do that if i can't edit the WTF file?
> 
> Anyone know what to do?


Run wow from the command line using: wine $path$/Wow.exe -opengl

Where $path$ is the path to your Wow .exe file.

Additionally if you look at the last few posts someone has recently gotten an X3100 running (i915 chipset i believe)

Best of Luck.

----------


## d4foasta

well... hi  :Smile: 
I'm not that experienced with Ubuntu or Unix at all. English isn't my native, too. So, please, forgive mistakes i make an obvious things to do i didn't.
Well... about my problem:
After i have really, really lots of things done to my Ubuntu, i'm at a loss now. I got it working, after my PC froze everytime I accepted all the terms and conditions and the Login was about to appear. Well, but as i said, i was able to cope.

Now, i have the Problem that i can't see anythin when i'm Ingame. The Characterselection was OK, the LoadingSequence was OK and I would also be able to walk around the World. The thing is, neither I (my body in the Screenshot should be at the bottom of the ramp, my shadow, a darker spot, can be seen) nor any other NPC nor Player can be seen. There are also some Objects in the World that are invisible, such as the flasks in the shop on the Screen.

The specifications of my PC are:
AMD Athlon 64 on a Asus A8N-E Motherboard,
Inside is a Radeon X1600. Well, i don't know what else could be necessary  :Sad: .
If there's something, just tell, i'll tell  :Wink: 

Installed is Ubuntu 7.10 - gutsyGibbon
fglrxinfo tells me:
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 Release

my config.wtf and the xorg.conf are attached.

Thanks in adv
d4foasta

http://d4foasta.lima-city.de/config.wtf
http://d4foasta.lima-city.de/Bildschirmfoto.png
http://d4foasta.lima-city.de/xorg.conf

----------


## Annor

Im having a Problem eveyrtime i go to boot up WoW it starts to flicker and i have no idea what is making it flicker i thought it would be in my Compfiz but i disable my cube and that did not seem to help either is there anyone that could help me out here?

----------


## harrisjc

Well, my wow was working ok on wine. But the performance is often hovering below 5 fps. I went to terminal while playing and typed "top"

This was the result... so does if my cpu is running at 98% does that mean that RAM and setting tweaking are useless and my CPU is just too slow?

 6050 devon     25   0 2680m  237m 11m  R 98.5 23.4   3:46.97 WoW.exe                                                                                         
 4679 root         15   0 73480   28m   8284 R  1.3   2.8      0:53.55 Xorg                                                                                            
 6140 devon     15   0  2316    1164  880    R  0.3   0.1      0:00.21 top                                                                                             
        1 root         16   0  2908    1848  524    S  0.0   0.2      0:01.26 init

----------


## Resonance378

> well... hi 
> I'm not that experienced with Ubuntu or Unix at all. English isn't my native, too. So, please, forgive mistakes i make an obvious things to do i didn't.
> Well... about my problem:
> After i have really, really lots of things done to my Ubuntu, i'm at a loss now. I got it working, after my PC froze everytime I accepted all the terms and conditions and the Login was about to appear. Well, but as i said, i was able to cope.
> 
> Now, i have the Problem that i can't see anythin when i'm Ingame. The Characterselection was OK, the LoadingSequence was OK and I would also be able to walk around the World. The thing is, neither I (my body in the Screenshot should be at the bottom of the ramp, my shadow, a darker spot, can be seen) nor any other NPC nor Player can be seen. There are also some Objects in the World that are invisible, such as the flasks in the shop on the Screen.
> 
> The specifications of my PC are:
> AMD Athlon 64 on a Asus A8N-E Motherboard,
> ...


You will find the combination of ATI fixes found here very helpful.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine/Troubleshooting

----------


## Resonance378

> Im having a Problem eveyrtime i go to boot up WoW it starts to flicker and i have no idea what is making it flicker i thought it would be in my Compfiz but i disable my cube and that did not seem to help either is there anyone that could help me out here?


See the same links posted above - even if you dont have ATI some of these fixes are worth trying on intel and nvidia.

----------


## Pt.Shannon

I tried doing the fourth step but I'm getting this message.

<name>@Upstairs-2:~/Desktop/WOW_Install$ wine Installer.exe
wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found
<name>@Upstairs-2:~/Desktop/WOW_Install$

----------


## kc5hwb

I am using the i810 Intel Graphics driver on my laptop and when I launch WoW, I can hear the music playing, but no video.  I believe that this laptop will play it fine, but not sure how to make the video work.

----------


## Mousekavich

> I tried doing the fourth step but I'm getting this message.
> 
> <name>@Upstairs-2:~/Desktop/WOW_Install$ wine Installer.exe
> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found
> <name>@Upstairs-2:~/Desktop/WOW_Install$


Instead of using the Terminal to install, just go into your WOW_Install$ folder on your desktop.  Double-click Installer.exe.  That ought to start the process.

----------


## Pt.Shannon

> Instead of using the Terminal to install, just go into your WOW_Install$ folder on your desktop.  Double-click Installer.exe.  That ought to start the process.


I looked through the folder and didn't see the Installer.exe, is there someway to find it or is it hidden. If so, how do you find it?

----------


## BombeNissen

*No models ingame*

I just got Wine running on Kubuntu 8.04 beta, and everything seems to run just perfectly. Copyed WoW from my external Harddrive just to save the time of Installing it again.

Now, I've added the lines to the Config.wtf to get wow to run OpenGL instaed of D3D, but Im kinda missing every single model there is in the game. 
When I log in all I see is a black background ( where the portal should be) and If I create a new char the chars are missing and there's still a black background.

Also in the game, I can see the name plates of NPC's and also the ground, but no visibel NPC's buildings or anything else.

Im not sure what to do so I'm kinda hoping that someone knows  :Smile: 

My config.wtf



> SET locale "enGB"
> SET coresDetected "2"
> SET hwDetect "0"
> SET gxResolution "1024x768"
> SET gxRefresh "60"
> SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
> SET gxFixLag "0"
> SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
> SET pixelShaders "1"
> ...


fglrxinfo



> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 Release

----------


## Mousekavich

> I looked through the folder and didn't see the Installer.exe, is there someway to find it or is it hidden. If so, how do you find it?


That is a possibility, but it is kinda unlikely.  If you think it's hidden just open up the folder and press "Control H" on your keyboard to display any hidden files.

If it still doesn't show up then that means that you didn't copy over the files properly.  There are two ways to do this:

A:  If you're using the 1 disk WOW install method then just try recopying all files and folders from the disk into your desktop directory

B:  If you're using a multiple-disk WOW install method, then copy all the files from the first disk over.  After that copy over the Installer_Tome file from all the other disks but NOTHING ELSE from these disks.

Then try to move on to step 4 and see if it works for you.

----------


## Resonance378

> *No models ingame*


Sorry to hear you are having this issue - it is highly common with ATI hardware.

That being said - your answer is here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1507

See the last 2 links in that post.  Pay attention to the last one called 'troubleshooting'.  You answer is there.

*mumbles something about reading the last 20 posts before posting issues*

----------


## iheartubuntu

I followed all instructions and successfully installed WoW on a P4 system with a  512mb nVidia card. It works great ands very fast.

My sister just bought a DELL 1525n Inspiron laptop computer. It has 4GB of memory and has an Intel X3100 integrated video card. It can do OpenGL and she was told by the DELL rep that WoW should work fine on this system.

Ive installed both WoW and Burning Crusade for her, did all the updates and now when she goes to run the game, it freezes up the computer. You can hear the "accept or decline" click sound, but WoW never comes up and the screen locks after trying to resize itself for the game.

I cant edit any "Config.wtf" file, because there is none. She never got to the point where she could see her characters, because of all the updates, thus no config file.

Much help or direction on this would be very appreciated! Thanks!

----------


## iheartubuntu

On the WoW* troubleshooting page*, under the "ATI enter game world crash" section, I followed the tips there and added the last three option lines to the xorg.conf file... like this..




> Section "Device"
>    Identifier  "Intel X3100"
>    Driver      "fglrx"
>    Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
>    Option       "UseFastTLS" "off"
>    Option       "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
>  EndSection


She can get the game menu screen to come up with the options and play button and clicks play, but when clicking play, we can hear the agreement screen clicking sound again, but the screen is dark. Not dark like off, but dark like the agreement screen just isnt coming up. The game no longer freezes the computer, and we are able to see the little cursor. 

But still, we are stuck with no agreement screen to click ACCEPT and move on.

----------


## iheartubuntu

I decided to check the WINE version on her system. It was 0.9.46 via Automatix. I upgraded it to the latest one 0.9.59 and now the game doesnt work. When clicking WoW, she gets an error message:




> Error #132 (ox85100084) Fatal Exception.
> 
> The memory could not be "read".

----------


## iheartubuntu

It appears my sisters new laptop has the dreaded X3100 video card  :Sad:

----------


## iheartubuntu

First off, I want to thank donnyblaze1 and his little "howto" right here...

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1498

As previously stated earlier today (frantically) I posted how i couldnt get WoW to work and found out my vid card X3100 is the same as Donny's.

I could never edit my config file, because I was never able to get into the game itself. I ended up copying several items out of the WoW folder on my desktop ubuntu system (where WOW works) and pasting them into the laptop where WOW didnt work. I copied everything (folders included) except the big update files and the big data directory. 

I then edited the config file with Donny's config settings. This bypassed the agreement screen (where the game was hanging on me) and got me into the login page.

Right now the game does work on a Dell Inspiron 1525n system with 4GB memory, but it is slow and lags. We have high speed connection as well.

I'll be looking for solutions to increase framerate now so the game is more enjoyable.

----------


## Resonance378

> First off, I want to thank donnyblaze1 and his little "howto" right here...
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1498
> 
> As previously stated earlier today (frantically) I posted how i couldnt get WoW to work and found out my vid card X3100 is the same as Donny's.
> 
> I could never edit my config file, because I was never able to get into the game itself. I ended up copying several items out of the WoW folder on my desktop ubuntu system (where WOW works) and pasting them into the laptop where WOW didnt work. I copied everything (folders included) except the big update files and the big data directory. 
> 
> I then edited the config file with Donny's config settings. This bypassed the agreement screen (where the game was hanging on me) and got me into the login page.
> ...


Glade to see you've made a lot of progress in a few short hours!
Did you do the OpenGL framerate tweak for Wine?




> Open a terminal window, (konsole/terminal/x terminal etc..), type regedit and press enter. This will start the Wine equivalent of the windows registry editor. If you are familiar with using the registry editor under windows then this is pretty much the same.
> 
>    1. Find HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\
>    2. Highlight the wine folder in the left hand pane by left clicking on it. The icon should change to an open folder.
>    3. Click right on the wine folder and select [NEW] then [KEY].
>    4. Replace the text "New Key #1" with OpenGL (CaSe Sensitive).
>    5. Right click in the right hand pane and select [NEW] then [String Value].
>    6. Replace "New Value #1" with "DisabledExtensions" (CaSe sensitive).
>    7. Then double click anywhere on the line, a dialog box will open.
> ...

----------


## drfarrin

ok, I've looked around for someone with a similar problem, but nothing, so if I may ask for some assistance: I try to start WoW and when the intro video plays, the sound and video is slow and choppy. when it gets to the login screen, it only loads and fire and ash in the background (the rest of the screen is black) then it adds the layer containing the login button, the name/pw boxes, and the realm info box (among the other buttons). At this point I'm barely able to use WoW, I have to place my mouse over the user name and after I click in the box I have to wait about 30-45 sec for the computer to recognize it needs to use the cursor. all in all entering my user name and pw takes about 5 min because I even have to wait for the program to realize I have the mouse over the login button. I don't think I have ever gotten to the character select page...what can I do?

----------


## Resonance378

> ok, I've looked around for someone with a similar problem, but nothing, so if I may ask for some assistance: I try to start WoW and when the intro video plays, the sound and video is slow and choppy. when it gets to the login screen, it only loads and fire and ash in the background (the rest of the screen is black) then it adds the layer containing the login button, the name/pw boxes, and the realm info box (among the other buttons). At this point I'm barely able to use WoW, I have to place my mouse over the user name and after I click in the box I have to wait about 30-45 sec for the computer to recognize it needs to use the cursor. all in all entering my user name and pw takes about 5 min because I even have to wait for the program to realize I have the mouse over the login button. I don't think I have ever gotten to the character select page...what can I do?


What video card are you running?  What version of Wine?  What version of Ubuntu?

For wine at command prompt:  wine --version
You can check About Ubuntu I believe for your version of Ubuntu
And there are many ways you can find out what video card you have.

If you have an Intel card the post above this has a link to another w/in this same thread.  It contains information to put in WoW's config.wtf file that gets you past all the 1st time run garbage of WoW as well as the EULA (since those load screens seem to be causing some difficulties for people).

Additionally a few posts up I linked to WoWWiki's troubleshooting section for Linux users.  There you will find fixes for almost all of your problems, potential or otherwise.  NOTE: Do not replace Wine DLLs (ever these days imho) with microsoft DLLs as suggested as an option on this page.

As always, best of luck and let us know what happens in a follow up.

----------


## drfarrin

> What video card are you running?  What version of Wine?  What version of Ubuntu?
> 
> For wine at command prompt:  wine --version
> You can check About Ubuntu I believe for your version of Ubuntu
> And there are many ways you can find out what video card you have.
> 
> If you have an Intel card the post above this has a link to another w/in this same thread.  It contains information to put in WoW's config.wtf file that gets you past all the 1st time run garbage of WoW as well as the EULA (since those load screens seem to be causing some difficulties for people).
> 
> Additionally a few posts up I linked to WoWWiki's troubleshooting section for Linux users.  There you will find fixes for almost all of your problems, potential or otherwise.  NOTE: Do not replace Wine DLLs (ever these days imho) with microsoft DLLs as suggested as an option on this page.
> ...


I am using gutsy, with an ATI x300 on the most recent release of Wine (got 2 weeks ago). I'm using a dell inspiron 9300, if that has any bearing on the situation. should have thought of putting that in in the first post, my bad. I looked through several of those and so far nothing has helped. so far I'm averaging 1 frame per 9 seconds (not a typo)..... I know the laptop can run the game, I've done it when I used to use W!ndows.

----------


## Resonance378

> I am using gutsy, with an ATI x300 on the most recent release of Wine (got 2 weeks ago). I'm using a dell inspiron 9300, if that has any bearing on the situation. should have thought of putting that in in the first post, my bad. I looked through several of those and so far nothing has helped. so far I'm averaging 1 frame per 9 seconds (not a typo)..... I know the laptop can run the game, I've done it when I used to use W!ndows.


So which tweaks?

As an ATI user in most cases you MUST USE the wine registry tweak.
Additionally run the game in openGL mode.

Make sure you launch the game with: wow Wine -opengl

and in your Config.wtf have gxAPI "OpenGL" set

Let us know what happens.

----------


## tschneiter

Hey folks-
I am running the intel 945gm video card, on Hardy, with all the latest updates.
Prior to patch 2.4, I was achieving ~20fps outdoors, and ~60fps indoors @ 1024x768, with all options turned down except texture resolution, which was set to high.

With patch 2.4, I am lucky to get 12fps outdoors, but I still get ~60fps indoors. Needless to say, this has made the game unplayable. I have tried every config.wtf tweak I could find, and in many different combinations. Even reducing the resolution to 800x600 does nothing.
The openGL tweak doesn't work for me, as I get corrupted textures (and dreadfully poor performance) when using it.

Thanks for any input you all have  :Smile:

----------


## jbwzrd213

Okay, I haven't seen this anywhere so I'm really hoping someone can help me. I went and installed WINE and downloaded WoW from the website. Everything was successful, all the patches were installed, and I ran the game and immediately it looked like this:

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r...Screenshot.png

This is my Config.wtf:



```
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET MaxLights "1"
SET frillDensity "8"
SET farclip "237"
SET particleDensity "0.600000"
SET baseMip "1"
SET accountName "jbwzrd213"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET realmName "Shandris"
SET gameTip "9"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET uiScale "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
```

Please help.

----------


## drfarrin

> So which tweaks?
> 
> As an ATI user in most cases you MUST USE the wine registry tweak.
> Additionally run the game in openGL mode.
> 
> Make sure you launch the game with: wow Wine -opengl
> 
> and in your Config.wtf have gxAPI "OpenGL" set
> 
> Let us know what happens.


what tweaks are you talking about?

all I have done is a registry edit and made sure the drivers for my ATI were installed. I am new to ubuntu, so I don't know how to open WOW with opengl.....

and since I finished updating WOW, every time I try to run it, it crashes and gives me "error 132" (could not read memory). so I am at a loss as to what to do...

p.s. I don't have a config.wtf file yet since I haven't been able to run the game yet.

----------


## Pt.Shannon

> That is a possibility, but it is kinda unlikely.  If you think it's hidden just open up the folder and press "Control H" on your keyboard to display any hidden files.
> 
> If it still doesn't show up then that means that you didn't copy over the files properly.  There are two ways to do this:
> 
> A:  If you're using the 1 disk WOW install method then just try recopying all files and folders from the disk into your desktop directory
> 
> B:  If you're using a multiple-disk WOW install method, then copy all the files from the first disk over.  After that copy over the Installer_Tome file from all the other disks but NOTHING ELSE from these disks.
> 
> Then try to move on to step 4 and see if it works for you.


Still can't find the Installer.exe but i went to the original page to install it and it said to do this... it is used to mount the disk with unhide.

*  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/*

when i put it in it didn't work and said...

*mount: No medium found*

if anyone could help me i would appreciate it, i have been trying to get it to work for at least two weeks now

----------


## jbwzrd213

> Still can't find the Installer.exe but i went to the original page to install it and it said to do this... it is used to mount the disk with unhide.
> 
> *  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/*
> 
> when i put it in it didn't work and said...
> 
> *mount: No medium found*
> 
> if anyone could help me i would appreciate it, i have been trying to get it to work for at least two weeks now


I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to do but, if you're trying to get the game on Ubuntu, just download WINE (and update it) then go to the WoW website, log in, go to your account info page then download the game again. That's what I did;

----------


## napoelon

So I have WoW all installed and running. Although resolutions and video settings aren't as good.

So I read up, and saw I need to configure that wtf file for opengl. My problem is.. I can't find it  :Sad: 

Infact, I can't even find the WoW directory in Program Files. I am able to run the game when I go wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" but I can't find the World of Warcraft directory in the program files in .wine.

I hit Crtl+H to show hidden files and still nothing. Any ideas anyone?

----------


## ecchikind

Hello. I directly followed the guide and managed to get wow running on gutsy.
Everything works flawlessly, but when I turn on 3d effects, compiz fusion, the game window starts blinking. 

I thought it was a problem of one of the plugins in compiz, turned off all of them and left compiz running, the game windows is still blinking, in fact it can even disappear for a moment.

When 3d effects are off wow is running perfectly. I have an ati radeon x1800 graphics card with latest drivers. Hope somebody can help me solve this little issue.

----------


## Resonance378

> Hello. I directly followed the guide and managed to get wow running on gutsy.
> Everything works flawlessly, but when I turn on 3d effects, compiz fusion, the game window starts blinking. 
> 
> I thought it was a problem of one of the plugins in compiz, turned off all of them and left compiz running, the game windows is still blinking, in fact it can even disappear for a moment.
> 
> When 3d effects are off wow is running perfectly. I have an ati radeon x1800 graphics card with latest drivers. Hope somebody can help me solve this little issue.


No - it is recommended in several install and performance guides that you turn compiz/3d desktop effects off when running WoW

----------


## ecchikind

> No - it is recommended in several install and performance guides that you turn compiz/3d desktop effects off when running WoW


I saw some videos of people running WoW in windowed mode and also had compiz on,
can't tell anything about their fps in-game, but still there wasn't any "blinking" I have.

----------


## Sammi

> I saw some videos of people running WoW in windowed mode and also had compiz on,
> can't tell anything about their fps in-game, but still there wasn't any "blinking" I have.


They probably had Nvidia graphics cards. Not to rain on your parade, but it's a sad fact that ATI just haven't made the best drivers for Linux. I'm not saying Nvidia drivers are perfect, but they are much better. Please vote with your money when you buy your next computer. By this I mean you should support vendors that support Linux by buying their hardware.

The future for ATI drivers is looking brighter though now that AMD bought them, as you can read here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item=735&num=1

Note to all Intel and ATI users: Turn your expectations down. You will not be getting the full package, because your hardware vendor does not deliver the Linux drivers to run it.

----------


## ecchikind

> They probably had Nvidia graphics cards. Not to rain on your parade, but it's a sad fact that ATI just haven't made the best drivers for Linux. I'm not saying Nvidia drivers are perfect, but they are much better. Please vote with your money when you buy your next computer. By this I mean you should support vendors that support Linux by buying their hardware.
> 
> The future for ATI drivers is looking brighter though now that AMD bought them, as you can read here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item=735&num=1
> 
> Note to all Intel and ATI users: Turn your expectations down. You will not be getting the full package, because your hardware vendor does not deliver the Linux drivers to run it.


Unfortunatelly when buying my graphics card I wasn't that much into Linux  :Sad:

----------


## little cazy

Yo, i'm trying to install B.C. and i foward the guide and this pops up out of the teminal



```
wine Install.exe
Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/eyez/Documents/B.C./2', starting in the Windows directory.
wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Install.exe": Module not found
```

how do i either get around or fix this plobem?

----------


## little cazy

nvm, i just downloaded it and it works.

----------


## LasseNC

Hello! 

I have problems with low FPS in WoW, ran the guide and troubleshooting guide to the fullest! 

One thing I noticed is that it runs in 24/24 bit, tried to change that to 16, did however not work, only my icons got weird from that.

Tried shutting down the xserver, no success either.

I am running ATI.

Update:

Tried correcting the icon issue by setting UIfaster to 2, but that slowed down the game too much.

Update:

Running this guide: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/...kg-reconfigure

I changed to the fgrlx driver instead of ati, game now crashes on startup

Update: 

Changed back to ati via the configuration, lag persists, RtCW:ET was working before I shut down xserver, now graphics are messed up and it lags.

----------


## oldweasel

Is there a condensed version of this guide / forum somewhere? The 1st post is from 2006 and 150+ pages is a bit much to try to siphon usable information out of.

----------


## iheartubuntu

Ive installed WoW successfully on a couple of other computers for my sister, but she bought a new system (system76) and WoW wont install. Can WoW work on a 64 bit system? With this new forum design I find anything easily anymore  :Sad:

----------


## toben7l

@LasseNC - unfortunately ATI drivers aren't very well developed in Linux, so you might not be able to get going very well. what card are you using? how much memory does it have? what are your system specs? these items will help us help you

@oldweasel - unfortunately, no. you could always do what i did when i found this forum last year and didn't want to go through a hundred pages looking for an answer - use the "search this thread" tool. otherwise, feel free to PM me. I've gotten WoW working on a couple of systems, and I think i've come across most of the common issues

@shirteesdotnet - i know WoW will run on a 64bit machine, and i know Wine will as well, but i'm not sure about WoW with Wine. are you running Wine or CDEGA?

----------


## toben7l

> So I have WoW all installed and running. Although resolutions and video settings aren't as good.
> 
> So I read up, and saw I need to configure that wtf file for opengl. My problem is.. I can't find it 
> 
> Infact, I can't even find the WoW directory in Program Files. I am able to run the game when I go wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" but I can't find the World of Warcraft directory in the program files in .wine.
> 
> I hit Crtl+H to show hidden files and still nothing. Any ideas anyone?


did you install wow through wine, or was it installed through windows and you're just trying to play it in linx/wine?

----------


## tparker

> Can WoW work on a 64 bit system? With this new forum design I find anything easily anymore


I run WoW on a 64 bit chip, Dapper AMD64 (hopefully to be Hardy tomorrow), Wine 0.9.58, Nvidia 7600gs.  What version of Wine are you using? Several people have had trouble with 0.9.59 so if that's what you tried maybe drop back to .58 or up to .60 and try again.

----------


## Sammi

> Is there a condensed version of this guide / forum somewhere? The 1st post is from 2006 and 150+ pages is a bit much to try to siphon usable information out of.


The OP is still relatively fresh, as it was last updated on _February 4th, 2008 at 01:00 AM_. Look at the stamp on the bottom of the post.

Most of the usable info that has come up in this tread has been added to the complete howto guide, so reading it in full, should be just as useful if not more useful, than scouring over this entire tread.

----------


## newsun

Woot wow works on after upgrade to Hardy with the new Mesa drivers for my x card. I had already done most of the wine/regedit tweaks from previous attempts.

Unfortunately, I am only getting 3-5fps which is a bit unplayable.

I have a pangolin v3 from system76. All my wow vid setting turned low/off. All addons off to yield this result. Looks like for the time being I am still stuck with vista, but the sun seems to be peaking on the horizon.

----------


## Sammi

Checked out the system76 webpage and saw that you can order a new pangolin with either a Intel or Nvidia card. Which one do you hava? Nvidia works far better for 3D in general in Linux. Intel just don't make as dependable Linux drivers as they make Win drivers.

----------


## ericf88

I followed the steps outlined in your guide and also the additional link but my WoW is still ridiculously slow after updating my drivers with Envy. My card is an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro and Envy installed the drivers without a hitch once I turned off Composite. I did notice, however, that when I ran the rendering test in terminal, mentioned by the WoW guide you linked, it returned a "No" even after using Envy to update my card's drivers. The troubleshooting it recommended I go to offered no help in that regard so I'm kind of at a loss as to how I can fix this rendering issue which I'm certain is the primary cause for this. 

Also, for some strange reason, when I was downloading WoW and the patches, the patchnotes during the whole mpq patching process were completely blank and the splash screen to WoW showed graphical errors if you scrolled down below what the initial window showed.

----------


## sedition

> I am using gutsy, with an ATI x300 on the most recent release of Wine (got 2 weeks ago). I'm using a dell inspiron 9300, if that has any bearing on the situation. should have thought of putting that in in the first post, my bad. I looked through several of those and so far nothing has helped. so far I'm averaging 1 frame per 9 seconds (not a typo)..... I know the laptop can run the game, I've done it when I used to use W!ndows.


Also, (not to sound like a smart a$$) be sure that you have the correct set of restricted drivers installed for your card. I didn't enable them for my card before I started up WoW and got the exact same behavior.

----------


## Vel1971

I would just like to take the time to thank everyone who has put their knowledge into this thread. Thanks to you I have WoW up and running on my ATI X1650 at a steady 40+ fps. The only problem that remains is the white mini map. That I can live with. You all rock!  :Guitar:

----------


## newsun

> Checked out the system76 webpage and saw that you can order a new pangolin with either a Intel or Nvidia card. Which one do you hava? Nvidia works far better for 3D in general in Linux. Intel just don't make as dependable Linux drivers as they make Win drivers.


Ya I know, I debated this but within the budget my work allowed I would have had to fork out the $200 or so more for the nvidia. I also just happened to be in a low $ not gaming state so just forwent it. At this point I would like a better card and my next lappy will have a better card, so hopefully I can manage more/all under linux that I need.

----------


## willc0de4food

hey, i'm having a funky problem where the game starts up just fine but once i'm in-game, after a variable period of the time, the text disappears and just glitches everywhere all over the screen. i took some screenshots and will attach those. i have an ati x800 256mb video card and i'm in ubuntu 8.04 running the 2.6.24-16 kernel. aiglx works fine, sometimes i can play wow for a while without the text glitching out but its extremely annoying when it does as i have to restart wow and sometimes that doesn't fix the problem. i've tried searching the thread, and forum, and google and i'm not turning up anything for glitchy text =\ lol so maybe i'm wording it wrong? anyone else have this problem?

any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## thisismalhotra

> hey, i'm having a funky problem where the game starts up just fine but once i'm in-game, after a variable period of the time, the text disappears and just glitches everywhere all over the screen. i took some screenshots and will attach those. i have an ati x800 256mb video card and i'm in ubuntu 8.04 running the 2.6.24-16 kernel. aiglx works fine, sometimes i can play wow for a while without the text glitching out but its extremely annoying when it does as i have to restart wow and sometimes that doesn't fix the problem. i've tried searching the thread, and forum, and google and i'm not turning up anything for glitchy text =\ lol so maybe i'm wording it wrong? anyone else have this problem?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I have the same issue look at my post/screenshot here and you might get some help here too. Also do you only have it when you move indoors?? 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770939&page=2

Man ATi should support linux better

CAN SOMEBODY HELP PLS.

----------


## rhyinem

I'm getting this too... I feel like i've tried everything.  I've been over and over this thread, nothing seems to be doing the trick.

graphics card is ATI x1950xtx if it helps...

----------


## nightelfhunter

Hi everyone.

I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and so far am just loving it!  I have a few questions regarding World of Warcraft, but please bear with me because I tend to be computer challenged  :Razz:   I've posted in a couple places, because I wasn't quite sure where to post my question.  

I'm using a System 76 Serval Performance laptop and I have World of Warcraft installed which is working just fine except for a couple minor kinks, unlike on my Windows XP computer.

1.  My shift key doesn't work on certain commands, i.e. shift-click a quest to put it up on your screen, or shift-clicking someone's name in the chat
window to see what class of player they are, their level, etc.

2.  I can't use the Windows key to shrink down the game if I need to check out a website while playing.  I've tried the ALT + TAB which 'will' shrink down the game, but the Ubuntu browser bars don't go away on the top and bottom, which covers important information I need in the game.

3.  In the key bindings that assign certain keys to certain commands, it doesn't differentiate between the left and right mouse buttons, and the middle mouse wheel, where at home on Windows XP, they act as separate keys... i.e. I assign the left and right mouse buttons (simultaneously) to make my character move forward then use the middle mouse wheel for something entirely different. I can't do that on this new laptop with 
Ubuntu as it shows them all as one key...  the middle mouse key.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## wolffangalchemist

i'm having trouble getting wow exe to work in hardy under wine. 
these are some things i have tryed.
i tryred to run it from lancher.exe and it wont load the game after clicking play. 
then i tryed running wow.exe and it doesnt even boot!
i have reinstalled wow and wine(correctly)and cannot get it to load at all!
can anyone help me?

----------


## situz

> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and so far am just loving it!  I have a few questions regarding World of Warcraft, but please bear with me because I tend to be computer challenged   I've posted in a couple places, because I wasn't quite sure where to post my question.  
> 
> I'm using a System 76 Serval Performance laptop and I have World of Warcraft installed which is working just fine except for a couple minor kinks, unlike on my Windows XP computer.
> 
> 1.  My shift key doesn't work on certain commands, i.e. shift-click a quest to put it up on your screen, or shift-clicking someone's name in the chat
> window to see what class of player they are, their level, etc.
> 
> ...


1: you probably have version 59 of wine, update to 60 and the shift click bug should be fixed!

2: the windows key wont work in linux, obviously  :Capital Razz:  you should run wow and other games in windowed mode, OR, you could go into winecfg -> graphics-> and check emulate virtual desktop, insert the desired resolution (the one you use in the game)

3: you might have to remap your mouse in the xorg.conf file, check out this page:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ma...ghlight=(mouse)

hope this helped you =)

----------


## situz

> i'm having trouble getting wow exe to work in hardy under wine. 
> these are some things i have tryed.
> i tryred to run it from lancher.exe and it wont load the game after clicking play. 
> then i tryed running wow.exe and it doesnt even boot!
> i have reinstalled wow and wine(correctly)and cannot get it to load at all!
> can anyone help me?


I recommend you follow this guide:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

good luck =)

edit: eh, noticed that guide is the same as this topic xD anyway, be more specific, what is you problem? what errors do you get when you run wow.exe from the terminal etc etc

----------


## Whukes

I have a little hack for people who are having ALT+TAB trouble.  I found some of this info somewhere on the internet so I cannot take full credit.

First thing, download the newest Wine source and extract it somewhere.  As of now the newest version is 0.9.60

open the file 'wine-0.9.60/dlls/winex11.drv/event.c' and find this section (search Abey)


```
 /* Abey : 6-Oct-99. Check again if the focus out window is the
           Foreground window, because in most cases the messages sent
           above must have already changed the foreground window, in which
           case we don't have to change the foreground window to 0 */
        if (hwnd == GetForegroundWindow())
        {
            TRACE( "lost focus, setting fg to desktop\n" );
            SetForegroundWindow( GetDesktopWindow() );
       }
```

And then comment out one line like so


```
  if (hwnd == GetForegroundWindow())
        {
            TRACE( "lost focus, setting fg to desktop\n" );
          /*  SetForegroundWindow( GetDesktopWindow() ); */
        }
```

Save the file.  What this does is makes WoW think its never lost focus when you alt+tab.  This may or may not cause some other wine programs to function incorrectly, your mileage may vary.

The next step is to compile and install.

Make sure you have all the deps you need:


```
$ sudo apt-get build-dep wine
```

And the last step, run this from the 'wine-0.9.60' directory you extracted:


```
$ ./tools/wineinstall
```

This made ALT+TAB work flawless for me in windowed mode and fullscreen.

----------


## willc0de4food

> I have the same issue look at my post/screenshot here and you might get some help here too. Also do you only have it when you move indoors?? 
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770939&page=2
> 
> Man ATi should support linux better
> 
> CAN SOMEBODY HELP PLS.


yes, i only get the problem when i go indoors. it doesn't happen if i log when i'm indoors and then run around indoors, nor if i go from indoors -> outdoors. also, reloading the ui doesn't fix the problem whether i stay indoors or go outdoors.
i tried replacing my dll's with the ones situz suggested and i also tried running the game the way the squig suggested... F* YES!
was running wow in the background, restarted it a few times and my system hard locked. after rebooting & bringing firefox back up i figured i'd have to retype my reply but i didn't ^_^ it was still here  :Very Happy:  thank god for advancements in software.. lol anyways.
i tried running the game the way the squig suggested and it just doesn't work. so i dont know what to try next -_-

// on the wiki page, when it says 


> If wow crashes each time your character moves from outdoors to indoors, even though the patch above was applied,...


 what patch is it referring to?

// weird.. i dont get the glitch when i go into the inn in westfall (O_o) also, you dont have to go into the inn to get rested xp? you can stand even a bit away from the stairs.. does yours glitch at that inn?

----------


## thisismalhotra

> i'm having trouble getting wow exe to work in hardy under wine. 
> these are some things i have tryed.
> i tryred to run it from lancher.exe and it wont load the game after clicking play. 
> then i tryed running wow.exe and it doesnt even boot!
> i have reinstalled wow and wine(correctly)and cannot get it to load at all!
> can anyone help me?


Follow this guide pls..

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

----------


## thisismalhotra

> yes, i only get the problem when i go indoors. it doesn't happen if i log when i'm indoors and then run around indoors, nor if i go from indoors -> outdoors. also, reloading the ui doesn't fix the problem whether i stay indoors or go outdoors.
> i tried replacing my dll's with the ones situz suggested and i also tried running the game the way the squig suggested... F* YES!
> was running wow in the background, restarted it a few times and my system hard locked. after rebooting & bringing firefox back up i figured i'd have to retype my reply but i didn't ^_^ it was still here  thank god for advancements in software.. lol anyways.
> i tried running the game the way the squig suggested and it just doesn't work. so i dont know what to try next -_-
> 
> // on the wiki page, when it says  what patch is it referring to?
> 
> // weird.. i dont get the glitch when i go into the inn in westfall (O_o) also, you dont have to go into the inn to get rested xp? you can stand even a bit away from the stairs.. does yours glitch at that inn?


By patch they mean ...



```
Corrupt panel icons

If you experience corrupt icons on your panel then you then you may need to set the SET UIFaster parameter in wtf/Config.wtf

    *

      Use it like this:

       Set UIFaster "x"

      Where x equals:

       0  This turns off all UI acceleration
       1  For Internal Use Only - DO NOT USE!
       2  Enables partial UI acceleration only.
       3  Enables all UI acceleration.

      Example:

       Set UIFaster "2"

      The value 2 usually corrects this problem.
```

----------


## Kiene

Hello. Can anyone help me with my problem? Everything was normal with my WoW until a patch 2.4.1. Now when I indoor all objects, players, NPC and my own character become white(see screen shot below) . This is very uncomfortable. I cant normally play in caves, instances etc. I have Intel Integrated Graphics Controller. This is my Congf.wtf:

SET locale "enGB"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET realmList "***********"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET showToolsUI "0"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "0.80000001192093"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "1"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.80000001192093"
SET realmName "***********"
SET gameTip "47"
SET uiScale "1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET ffx "0"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET useWeatherShaders "0"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET ChatBubblesParty "1"
SET baseMip "1"
SET UIFaster "2"
SET Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET Sound_NumChannels "64"
SET xpBarText "1"
SET playerStatusText "1"
SET targetStatusText "1"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET questFadingDisable "1"
SET fctCombatState "1"
SET fctLowManaHealth "1"
SET fctHonorGains "1"
SET fctAuras "1"
SET showPartyDebuffs "0"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET accountName "************"
SET cameraView "2"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET lod "1"

P.S. My English is not very good so sorry for any possible mistakes -__-

----------


## Sebbah

> I followed the steps outlined in your guide and also the additional link but my WoW is still ridiculously slow after updating my drivers with Envy. My card is an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro and Envy installed the drivers without a hitch once I turned off Composite. I did notice, however, that when I ran the rendering test in terminal, mentioned by the WoW guide you linked, it returned a "No" even after using Envy to update my card's drivers. The troubleshooting it recommended I go to offered no help in that regard so I'm kind of at a loss as to how I can fix this rendering issue which I'm certain is the primary cause for this. 
> 
> Also, for some strange reason, when I was downloading WoW and the patches, the patchnotes during the whole mpq patching process were completely blank and the splash screen to WoW showed graphical errors if you scrolled down below what the initial window showed.




I have the same problem, I followed the guide and the installing went flawless, now I just can't open WoW.
After pressing "Play" on the launcher, the launcher disappears and wow doesn't start, opening WoW.exe doesn't work either.

Help would be highly appreciated.


Sebbah


edit:

When I try to open it in the terminal I get this




> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-00010000
> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-00010000
> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-00010000
> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-00010000
> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-00010000
> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on HDA ATI HDMI, disabling mixer
> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on SAA7134, disabling mixer
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> ...

----------


## wolffangalchemist

> I have the same problem, I followed the guide and the installing went flawless, now I just can't open WoW.
> After pressing "Play" on the launcher, the launcher disappears and wow doesn't start, opening WoW.exe doesn't work either.
> 
> Help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sebbah
> 
> 
> ...


thats what happens to me sorry about not responding but i get the same thing in the terminal a them! and i folowed the guide to a Tee.

----------


## Sebbah

> thats what happens to me sorry about not responding but i get the same thing in the terminal a them! and i folowed the guide to a Tee.



Haven't found a solution yet, reinstalled it 3x now  :Sad:

----------


## wolffangalchemist

yeah i reinstalled it 3 or 4 times wine as well. I'm just glad i got my ds to tide me over till a solution is found :Smile:

----------


## Fryed

Yesterday, I installed Hardy Heron, let the package manager update everything, and installed Wine.  Wine is updated to the latest version, as is the NVidia binary driver.  My video card is an NVidia GeForce 7800.  I copied the entire Warcraft folder over from my Windows Vista partition, changed the Config.wtf to use the opengl glApi, and played the game.  

The game works perfectly for me; in fact, it seems to run even more smoothly under wine than it did under Vista.  However, when I attempt to exit the game, my display appears to be frozen.  If, for instance, I exit the game from the login screen, the login screen never goes away; the "green smoke" animation keeps rotating, so the system definitely isn't frozen, but the screen never goes back to my X desktop.  This happens no matter which screen I exit the game from, or if I attempt to Alt+Tab out of the game.  

The system definitely isn't frozen; along with the animation continuing, I also continue to hear status change sound effects from Pidgin.  However, it seems as though wine refuses to give the display and the input back to the X server.  

I've searched around for a solution to this problem but haven't come up with anything; most people were referencing an actual crash that used to occur when exiting WoW in earlier versions of wine, but that was different from the symptoms I'm seeing.  Has anyone seen anything like this, and got any solutions I could attempt?

Things I've tried so far:
Changed Warcraft to run in Fullscreen mode, rather than Windowed mode at full screen resolution - no luck.
Downgraded wine to the earlier version shown in the package manager - no luck.

----------


## Resonance378

For the last 10 posts regarding ATI or Intel - please use the thread tools to search this thread for all posts made by myself.

The road you travel has been gone down before numerous times and it would ease your frustrations if you have a serious *look* in that vein.

Graphic glitch - flying text - Mandatory Wine Reg Fix
Crash at launch - check the wow wiki information posted previously
Intel cards - some of those things work for you
Slow frame rate - all of thee above

Additionally you can check the archives at my blog (linked in my sig) to see some of the stuff I've done/documented.  Although I haven't attempted to play WoW in Linux in over a month I can guarantee you that what's been posted both here and there is still relevant.

Best of luck.

----------


## mrmagpie

Addendum to end all addendums: I'm sorry, but please IGNORE THIS POST. For some reason, all my problem required was a quick restart of my computer. >>

Well, you live and learn?  :Smile:

----------


## Tapanez

Hi all! I'm looking for help because WoW is crashing in a strange way. Login screen and choosing character works fine. Also when I enter into the world, at this time in Stormwind, but after a few seconds the screen turns into the following

http://www.tapanez.com/imagenes/wow/errores.png

I've added -opengl to my shortcut, added 

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"

to my config.wtf, and I'm running the installation of WoW which I'm also playing from Windows XP, I suppose that's not the problem.

My graphic card is an ATI X1600 or something like that and the wine version is the last one.

Thank you for your help!

----------


## thisismalhotra

> Hi all! I'm looking for help because WoW is crashing in a strange way. Login screen and choosing character works fine. Also when I enter into the world, at this time in Stormwind, but after a few seconds the screen turns into the following
> 
> http://www.tapanez.com/imagenes/wow/errores.png
> 
> I've added -opengl to my shortcut, added 
> 
> SET gxApi "opengl"
> SET M2UseShaders "0"
> SET ffxDeath "0"
> ...


I have seen this recently ahppening to every ATi card and has not found a solution yet ... hope you find one ... I need it too ... till then good luck ... but try to change your dll's from this link...

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting

----------


## Fryed

> Yesterday, I installed Hardy Heron, let the package manager update everything, and installed Wine.  Wine is updated to the latest version, as is the NVidia binary driver.  My video card is an NVidia GeForce 7800.  I copied the entire Warcraft folder over from my Windows Vista partition, changed the Config.wtf to use the opengl glApi, and played the game.  
> 
> The game works perfectly for me; in fact, it seems to run even more smoothly under wine than it did under Vista.  However, when I attempt to exit the game, my display appears to be frozen.  If, for instance, I exit the game from the login screen, the login screen never goes away; the "green smoke" animation keeps rotating, so the system definitely isn't frozen, but the screen never goes back to my X desktop.  This happens no matter which screen I exit the game from, or if I attempt to Alt+Tab out of the game.  
> 
> The system definitely isn't frozen; along with the animation continuing, I also continue to hear status change sound effects from Pidgin.  However, it seems as though wine refuses to give the display and the input back to the X server.  
> 
> I've searched around for a solution to this problem but haven't come up with anything; most people were referencing an actual crash that used to occur when exiting WoW in earlier versions of wine, but that was different from the symptoms I'm seeing.  Has anyone seen anything like this, and got any solutions I could attempt?
> 
> Things I've tried so far:
> ...


As an update to my previous post, in the hopes that this will ring a bell for someone: Last night, I turned my Gnome graphics setting (I think that's the term for it) from "Full special effects" to "No special effects".  After doing that, WoW refused to launch at all, as though wine were attempting to initialize the graphics card but failed for some reason.  The process would still start, but the login screen would never appear.  Any help anyone can provide would be appreciated.  I intend to try changing more settings tonight to see if anything changes, but I'm really not an expert on Ubuntu, Gnome, or wine, and so any guidance anyone can provide is much appreciated.  Thanks!

Edit: I'm just editing this post since there's no reason to make a new one IMO. I solved the problem!  To anyone who might be having the same problem, I had to use the nvidia-glx driver instead of the nvidia-glx-new driver.  Unfortunately, this seems to mean that I can't use anything but the Minimal effects setting in Gnome, but I'm willing to live with that if necessary.

----------


## Tapanez

Thanks thisismalhotra! Copying dll's the game works fine, don't know why the hell hadn't tried this before. Also have modified registry in order to increse framerate, was very low, round 20fps, now is about 25-28fps when in Windows XP is equal or higher than 30, but for now is good.

The only thing is not working fine is minimap, it appears white, I'll investigate that.

Thank you!

----------


## Faud

HI guys Just put 7.10 on my wife's computer. Installed the ATI drivers from ENVY for her ati raedon 9600. Her direct rendering comes back as yes. She can enable desktop effects. I put wow on the computer and followed the performance tweaks and when I log into wow I can see the user name and password box however the backgroud is all black. I can log into the game but I just see sky, no buildings or anything.

----------


## Eban

Bit of a n00b, here! I've just tried to install WoW on 8.04 with Wine 0.9.59.  I am running on an FSC Amilo Pro V2085 lappie that plays WoW, if a bit slowly, on XP.  I followed the How To.... on installing but am getting a bit of a snag:

On starting from either the launcher or wow.exe, I go to the "film" intro. On completion the processor activity spikes for less than a second, and WoW closes to a black screen.  I have not even got to the login window.  As such I have no config.wtf to play with. 

Any help gratefully apreciated. :Confused:

----------


## Eban

Just tried changing the screen res from 1024x768 to 1280x800 and the movie intros won't even play now!

----------


## LasseNC

CPU: Intel Centrino Dual Core 2
RAM: 2 Gb
Graphics card make and model: ATI Radeon 2400 HD
Wine version number: Newest? 

When I start Wine, I just get a black screen and nothing happens. 

When I press ESC. it quits fine, no problems.


Any ideas?

Kind regards, Lasse.

Edit: 

Tried switching to d3d instead of OpenGL, which leaves me with this.



This is a link to what I see when running it in D3d.

Edit2: Added all the SET syntaxes suggested for slow performance, when WoW is starting, back ground is all black, enviroment showed up nice before I tried maxing out graphics. No character to see, only enviroment.

Edit3:

Adding




> SET M2UseShaders "0"


to config.wtf

Fixed my issues, WoW is running great now!

----------


## wimpie

K I changed the OpenGL also to D3d:
this is what I got now in me Config.wtf



```
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "d3d"
SET locale "enGB"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET farclip "450.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET groundEffectDensity "24"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
```

It works fine for 10 second and then I had me first Ubuntu crash ever :/ anyone know what is the problem and how to fix this ?

EDIT: have me 3th Crash I tryed to do the regedit the same like OpenGL for d3d didnt work  :Sad: 
EDIT2: Have tryed to copy all me .dll files from me Vista systeem to this one and it still dont work :/

IT WORKS !! just do this:     SET gxApi "divx"
it worked for me atleast :/ Only got a crap FPS of 2 :/ and got some black dots in me screen

Screen:

Some one know how to fix this ?

----------


## thisismalhotra

> HI guys Just put 7.10 on my wife's computer. Installed the ATI drivers from ENVY for her ati raedon 9600. Her direct rendering comes back as yes. She can enable desktop effects. I put wow on the computer and followed the performance tweaks and when I log into wow I can see the user name and password box however the backgroud is all black. I can log into the game but I just see sky, no buildings or anything.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770939

this will help

----------


## variableenigma

I'm trying to get WoW to run on my Dell Latitude D620 running Hardy Heron.

I'm having a few problems. Most notably, when I start WoW, I don't see any text or buttons or details. I can usually log in anyway (again, with no actual text on the screen), and that usually prompts one of the many, many update windows, which runs just fine.

How do I get my text/buttons/details?

----------


## thisismalhotra

> I'm trying to get WoW to run on my Dell Latitude D620 running Hardy Heron.
> 
> I'm having a few problems. Most notably, when I start WoW, I don't see any text or buttons or details. I can usually log in anyway (again, with no actual text on the screen), and that usually prompts one of the many, many update windows, which runs just fine.
> 
> How do I get my text/buttons/details?


Actually it will be better if you post a screenshot but this might help;

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770939

----------


## variableenigma

I WOULD post a screenshot, except that now when I try to open it, it doesn't actually start.

I get the box in the taskbar that says that it's starting, but then it goes away and the application never actually opens.

----------


## 1467

wow ty i looked at 3 other tutorials on the wed and yours was by fare one of the best and the simplest

----------


## variableenigma

Okay, so I'm still having problems, and I'm not sure where to post this.. Let me know if anyone has an idea for a better place to post!

I'm not entirely sure that my computer is even powerful enough to run WoW, but I want to find out.


When I put "wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" " into the terminal, I get this code:

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eda4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ec94,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f2c8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f42c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f528,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f518,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f000,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f144,0x00000000), stub!
failed to open C:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Interface/AddOns
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub
amanda@amanda-laptop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eda4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ec94,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f2c8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f42c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f528,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f518,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f000,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f144,0x00000000), stub!
failed to open C:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Interface/AddOns
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub


Also, the Wine window opens (Default - Wine desktop) and the music starts up, but it's completely black. I get no graphics at all.

I run Hardy Heron and the latest version of Wine. I have a Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller from Intel.

This is my config.wtf:

SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "16"
SET gxDepthBits "16"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.080000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET frillDensity "8"
SET farclip "400.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "-1"
SET readEULA "-1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET locale "enUS"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"


So, uh.. Now what?

----------


## thisismalhotra

> Also, the Wine window opens (Default - Wine desktop) and the music starts up, but it's completely black. I get no graphics at all.
> 
> I run Hardy Heron and the latest version of Wine. I have a Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller from Intel.
> 
> This is my config.wtf:
> 
> SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET SoundBufferSize "150"
> SET gxApi "OpenGL"
> ...


Add these to your config file ..



```
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET UIFaster "2"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
```

Also read these three links and do all the fixes which pertain

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting

and thread I sent you earlier..

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770939

----------


## variableenigma

Thank you! I tried ALL of those fixes and most of them helped in some way. I now have everything working except a few minor graphics things. For example, the buttons on the bottom (F1, F2, etc), and the buffs in the top right are scratchy, like static on a TV. (I would post a screenshot, but I'm not sure how- do I need a hosting site?)

Other than that, it does seem to be a little slow. I'm in Booty Bay and it's not too bad, but I'm sure if I went to a busy city like Stormwind or Ironforge, it would freeze up. (This is the same problem I have on my Windows desktop.) I already changed ALL the video and sound options in the game to increase performance.

Anyway, thanks for the help so far! Does anyone know how to speed up performance or fix those buttons?

----------


## variableenigma

Wow, okay. this is great. I fixed the buttons (honestly I'm not exactly sure what did it, but I found some information about it on the web- thanks to Google!)

Now I'm having the white minimap problem. When I go indoors, the minimap (and sometimes other things on the screen) turn white. Many people with ATI drivers have this problem, but the thing is, I have an Intel driver (VGA, Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller).

Is there any way to fix that? I have read a lot about ATI drivers, but no one seems to have a good fix for it. I'm thinking that since I don't have an ATI driver, there may be a way to fix it.

----------


## dankster117

I have a temporary fix for all of the users with the indoor mini map problem

While i was playing around with the Config.wtf file i found a way to hide the mini map while indoors

in the config.wtf txt file you should see (if you don't see it just add it)


```
 SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
```

Now heres the fix!

change 

```
 SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
```

 to 

```
 SET minimapInsideZoom "-1"
```

now when you enter an indoor area, cave, mine. although you wont be able to see your minimap you will now be able to enter indoor areas without crashing and without having to close the minimap or use any special mods

I hope this helps for the time being  :Smile: 

make sure not to zoom in or out indoors or it will crash/create screen tears...

----------


## Merrickk

Ok, just a weird question,  I'm getting 70 fps in ironforge, and 11 in shatt.  In XP I get about 40 in Shat, and 60 in IF.  I know their is a difference in requirements from the base game to the expansion, but such a big difference?  

Also, I've got a WIERD cursor lag/chop.  And hardware cursor options in WOW are gray.  

Ubuntu 8.04
Wine 1.0rc1

I've looked at a ton of help, changed my config.wtf, messed with winecfg, and looked at my xserver config.  Any sugguestions?

----------


## dankster117

Did you change your wine registry? if not there is a tweak to help the fps.

----------


## icedemon428

So, I'm pretty retarded when it comes to anything requiring computer knowledge. I have no idea what I'm doing in Ubuntu, and I'm trying, painfully, to learn what I can having no prior background in any sort of code whatsoever.

That being said, I feel as though there's no real place for me to go but to come here and ask whatever newbie questions I happen to have regarding getting WoW to work through Wine. I have Wine 1.0-rc1, and I'm running Hardy Heron. I have an NVIDIA GEForce 7600 and 512MB RAM on my computer. I can't recall, nor can I figure out how to find, the specs for my processor, but, suffice it to say, I could run WoW when I was running Windows, and it ran fine with the expansion as well.

When I run WoW in a terminal window, I end up with:

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7d350000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7d350000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eedc,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
err:d3d:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl
fixme:dbghelp:dump_system_info fill in CPU vendorID and feature set

I don't have a Config.wtf file, as I have yet to be able to log into the game. I'm very confused and I have virtually no idea what I'm actually doing, so if anyone can offer any assistance, and perhaps spell it out for me, I would really appreciate it.

----------


## ForksHolder

Hello,
I've installed latest wine and everything and it worked untill the patch was downloaded.

Maby it's becouse of the Config.wtf?

----------


## thisismalhotra

> So, I'm pretty retarded when it comes to anything requiring computer knowledge. I have no idea what I'm doing in Ubuntu, and I'm trying, painfully, to learn what I can having no prior background in any sort of code whatsoever.
> 
> That being said, I feel as though there's no real place for me to go but to come here and ask whatever newbie questions I happen to have regarding getting WoW to work through Wine. I have Wine 1.0-rc1, and I'm running Hardy Heron. I have an NVIDIA GEForce 7600 and 512MB RAM on my computer. I can't recall, nor can I figure out how to find, the specs for my processor, but, suffice it to say, I could run WoW when I was running Windows, and it ran fine with the expansion as well.
> 
> When I run WoW in a terminal window, I end up with:
> 
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> fixmeowrprofllMain (0x7d350000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
> fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
> ...


I think you are trying to run WoW in Direct 3D mode which wont be a suitable way to run it in linux.

Read these tutorials and see if you get any help. If you have a windows installation it is usually suggested to copy your WoW installation over to linux instead of installing it new.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting

----------


## thisismalhotra

> Hello,
> I've installed latest wine and everything and it worked untill the patch was downloaded.
> 
> Maby it's becouse of the Config.wtf?


Most likely yes as a patch resets your configuration,, so as to make it default. Look into your config file .. if that does not work.. post what exactly is you issues...

----------


## dankster117

> So, I'm pretty retarded when it comes to anything requiring computer knowledge. I have no idea what I'm doing in Ubuntu, and I'm trying, painfully, to learn what I can having no prior background in any sort of code whatsoever.
> 
> That being said, I feel as though there's no real place for me to go but to come here and ask whatever newbie questions I happen to have regarding getting WoW to work through Wine. I have Wine 1.0-rc1, and I'm running Hardy Heron. I have an NVIDIA GEForce 7600 and 512MB RAM on my computer. I can't recall, nor can I figure out how to find, the specs for my processor, but, suffice it to say, I could run WoW when I was running Windows, and it ran fine with the expansion as well.
> 
> When I run WoW in a terminal window, I end up with:
> 
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> fixmeowrprofllMain (0x7d350000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
> fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
> ...


You can just create a config.wtf text file in the wtf folder no need to log in  :Smile:

----------


## MemoryDump

> Ok, just a weird question,  I'm getting 70 fps in ironforge, and 11 in shatt.  In XP I get about 40 in Shat, and 60 in IF.  I know their is a difference in requirements from the base game to the expansion, but such a big difference?  
> 
> Also, I've got a WIERD cursor lag/chop.  And hardware cursor options in WOW are gray.  
> 
> Ubuntu 8.04
> Wine 1.0rc1
> 
> I've looked at a ton of help, changed my config.wtf, messed with winecfg, and looked at my xserver config.  Any sugguestions?


I'm getting the same performance issues lately. I only play WoW about once a week, so I'm not really sure what caused this to start happening. I'm guessing a Wine change, but I'm not sure. Pretty annoying.  :Sad:

----------


## ForksHolder

> Most likely yes as a patch resets your configuration,, so as to make it default. Look into your config file .. if that does not work.. post what exactly is you issues...


I have, The graphics is HARRIBLE.. 4 fps >.<

----------


## caeroe

> I'm getting the same performance issues lately. I only play WoW about once a week, so I'm not really sure what caused this to start happening. I'm guessing a Wine change, but I'm not sure. Pretty annoying.


My WoW performance took a dive too.  I have no choice but to go back to XP to play.

Back on an earlier Wine build (and Gutsy) I was cruising along at 90+ FPS, and 50+ in Shatt.  Now it's 50's and 20's in Shatt.  I've done all I could, lowered settings, lowered my resolution, etc.  I've done the regedit change and other tweaks I read here like I did when I ran Gutsy.

I hope something is fixed soon.

----------


## dpw2atox

I am experiencing the same issues. I only was able to get WoW to work in wine by disabling compiz and then starting WoW in opengl. Performance wise with the registry tweak it runs great except the mouse cursor lags a bit. I tried to delete my .wine directory and recreate it to see if that helps, no difference.

I tried wine 1.0rc1 as well, same issue.

----------


## Tapanez

Uh, a few days without using Ubuntu and WoW doesn't works as before, appears is problem with the new version o Wine 0.9.61?? Login screen seems slow, very slow, and without touching anything!

----------


## ferod

Wow... *expression, not the game*. Just swapped to hardy from windows xp, was surprised to find after doing the usual setup i was hitting 100 fps outside and 50 in cities, it's generally 70 outside and 20 in cities >.<.

Tap check your config, my wow reverted back to direct3d for some reason and I couldn't get past the login screen due to lag >.<.

----------


## Osharu300zx

Ok, I'm new to Linux in general. My little bro thought it would be fun to give me a comp with Ubuntu on it and make me learn it.

I'm having a problem with the shift key not linking with my mouse click (Such as trying to link an item, or open an item for socketing) Does anyone know why this might be?

----------


## freyyr890

I believe that's a Wine 0.9.59 bug.  You can try updating Wine to 0.9.60 or 0.9.61 either by adding the official wine repository to your sources.list, or by building it from source.

Check http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb for details on adding the wine repository to your apt sources.

----------


## freesitebuilder

I'm trying to install and run WoW for my son - I already had wine installed, and I can run other apps in wine OK.

I get the following message when I try to run:
Details: Text ended just after a '\' character. (The text was 'env WINEPREFIX="/home/dianne/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft Trial\Launcher.exe" ֐紇h缀C:\')

system info:
Processor		: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+
Memory			: 775MB (483MB used)
Operating System	: Ubuntu 8.04
-Display-
Resolution		: 1024x768 pixels
OpenGL Renderer		: GeForce4 MX 440/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
Version			: 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.43.05
Direct Rendering	: Yes
X11 Vendor		: The X.Org Foundation
-Multimedia-
Audio Adapter		: VIA8233A - VIA 8233A
-Input Devices-
 Macintosh mouse button emulation
 AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
 Power Button (FF)
 Power Button (CM)
 Sleep Button (CM)
 PC Speaker
 GenPS/2 Genius Mouse

wine 1.0~rc1


I have a USB cable modem, I've installed Firestarter and set the preferences as specified in the how-to, but I see error messages during start-up that Firestarter can't find the specified devices (eth0, eth1). Firestarter shows that it's active.

TIA for any help on this - I really don't know what I'm doing, as you can no doubt tell!

----------


## Resonance378

> "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft Trial\Launcher.exe" ֐紇h缀C:\')


Dianne - I'm not familiar with what firestarter would have to do with your issue but I'd say that the line I've highlighted above has a bit to do with your issue.

Start poking there and if you could provide a bit more information as to how you have WoW installed (did you follow the guide at the start of this Thread? ) it would help immensely.

----------


## mccord

> Ok, I'm new to Linux in general. My little bro thought it would be fun to give me a comp with Ubuntu on it and make me learn it.
> 
> I'm having a problem with the shift key not linking with my mouse click (Such as trying to link an item, or open an item for socketing) Does anyone know why this might be?


yeah it seems the shift click bug is back :/
getting the same with wine-1.0-rc1
edit: seems to be the addon 'wim' (instant messenger like addon) that is acting up, linking items in normal whispers is working!

@freesitebuilder:
could you try "/home/dianne/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft Trial/Launcher.exe" 
instead of: "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft Trial\Launcher.exe"

----------


## Sammi

```
wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
```

or


```
wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe"
```

is actually the optimal way of starting WoW if you've installed it by running the installer in Wine and not just copying over  :Wink: 

Wine sets the working directory right when you launch Windows apps this way.

----------


## freesitebuilder

I've corrected the launcher command, WoW starts. When I click "play" the screen resolution changes, panels remain and the rest of the screen goes black. Disk and network activity for about one minute, then nothing - system monitor shows process as zombie.

I installed using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft instructions - which is why I installed Firestarter, until now I've left the firewall at default settings.

----------


## pedro_orange

Try appending the -opengl flag to your launcher command.

So you'd have something like:



```
wine "/home/pedro/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe" -opengl
```

I presume your card supports direct rendering?



```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

BTW: Hope the Swindon Users day went well & I heard you on Ubuntu-Uk Podcast! Wh00p! 

Don't leave your son on WoW for too long! It's super addictive!

----------


## tbsn1rd

I'm having two problems with running wow atm.

1. It doesn't look like wow saves my settings, so each time I exit and launch it again it reacts as if I'm launching the game for the first time.  The intro movie starts and it seems like config.wtf gets reset.  My resolution and other options in the game (like loading out of date addons) are all set back to their original values.

2. There are two mouse buttons that doesn't work.  I'm using an MSIE 3.0 mouse and it's mouse button four and five that fails.  They work just fine while using e.g. Mozilla, but in wow they are not functioning at all.

Any ideas?

----------


## freesitebuilder

> Try appending the -opengl flag to your launcher command.
> 
> 
> I presume your card supports direct rendering?


I'm getting a bit further each time! Adding opengl has got me as far as the EULA, but "accept" is greyed out, I can only Decline. 

My card supports direct rendering OK. And he'll only be on for as long as he can make the payments - I'm not footing the bill when Regnum is free.  :Smile: 

We had about 40 people at the demo day, met lots of users, so it was worth it. We're preparing to start moving to our temporary home in the next couple of weeks.

----------


## Jovec

> I'm getting a bit further each time! Adding opengl has got me as far as the EULA, but "accept" is greyed out, I can only Decline.


I might be stating the obvious but you have to scroll down to the bottom of the two EULAs to indicate to the game you "read" them before you'll be able to click accept.

----------


## Falcorian

> I'm having two problems with running wow atm.
> 
> 1. It doesn't look like wow saves my settings, so each time I exit and launch it again it reacts as if I'm launching the game for the first time.  The intro movie starts and it seems like config.wtf gets reset.  My resolution and other options in the game (like loading out of date addons) are all set back to their original values.


The files wow reads are only written on exit (and maybe log out...). So if your game crashes, or you're kill -9'ing it, then they won't save. If you're exiting normally and it doesn't save, then you probably don't have write permission in the folder WoW is installed to.




> 2. There are two mouse buttons that doesn't work.  I'm using an MSIE 3.0 mouse and it's mouse button four and five that fails.  They work just fine while using e.g. Mozilla, but in wow they are not functioning at all.
> 
> Any ideas?


Probably an xorg issue, but other than that I can't say.

----------


## Sammi

@*tbsn1rd*

Check the write permissions to config.wtf. This can be done intuitively in Nautilus.

----------


## morgandeath

I get a can not find Direct X setup stopped message.

It is in my ~/wowinstall  dir.

I run in a term  wine Installer.exe


any ideas?

Thanks

Morgan

----------


## Sammi

> I get a can not find Direct X setup stopped message.
> 
> It is in my ~/wowinstall  dir.
> 
> I run in a term  wine Installer.exe
> 
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm not sure I understand you correctly.

Are you getting a pop up window with the error message "can not find Direct X setup stopped", when you run "wine Installer.exe" in a terminal?

----------


## sokolpl

I have a problem with my wow I start wow using the wow icon and it loads I get the movie and then the terms and agreement box either accept or decline but I cant cause my mouse pointer wont move at all its like its frozen I don't know what is causing this. Anyone know the solution to this problem.

----------


## sokolpl

I got the problem fixed it was the problem I was having was that the visaual effects were on extra. I am running wow and ubuntu 8.04. I have another problem I used to have 20-30 fps on 800x600 and everything low in windows xp and now Im getting on the same settings 13fps and its laggy anyone know the solution to this. Here are my specs of my laptop.

Intel Pentium 4
Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
Nvidia Geforce fx5200 64mb video card
1 gig ram 
80 gig hd
Wine Version 1.0rc1

Anyone have a good config.wtf for wow for my specs that runs smooth on low settings..

Or does anyone know how to improve the fps.

Here is my Config.wtf im using

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "54"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "477"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "2"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET baseMip "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET realmName "Duskwood"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET gameTip "1"
SET uiScale "1"
SET shadowLOD "0

----------


## jasontu

Thanks for all your help on this forum everyone.  Everything works wonderfully for me in WoW now.  Except one thing... that honkin' minimap still turns white whenever I go inside or in a city.  I'm running Hardy 8.4 with a Radeon x700

I have two of the SET MinimapInsideZoom commands.  I can paste in entire cfg file if that will help.

Thank you!

----------


## Faud

I had thought that the white mini-map was just a bug with the ATI cards. I know that it happens on my wifes computer but on my computer (nvidia card) I dont have any issues with the minimap.

----------


## jasontu

> I had thought that the white mini-map was just a bug with the ATI cards. I know that it happens on my wifes computer but on my computer (nvidia card) I dont have any issues with the minimap.


Is there no work around or alternative driver?  I have looked for add-ons but none seem to replace the minimap function properly.  I mean, why would they really?

Should I go out and grab an nVidia card upgrade?  Which ones would be good for this?  Or should I just wait until ATi fixes the problem?

Thanks again!

----------


## sokolpl

I got the problem fixed it was the problem I was having was that the visaual effects were on extra. I am running wow and ubuntu 8.04. I have another problem I used to have 20-30 fps on 800x600 and everything low in windows xp and now Im getting on the same settings 13fps and its laggy anyone know the solution to this. Here are my specs of my laptop.

Intel Pentium 4
Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
Nvidia Geforce fx5200 64mb video card
1 gig ram
80 gig hd
Wine Version 1.0rc1

Anyone have a good config.wtf for wow for my specs that runs smooth on low settings..

Or does anyone know how to improve the fps.

Here is my Config.wtf im using

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "54"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "477"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "2"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET baseMip "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET realmName "Duskwood"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET gameTip "1"
SET uiScale "1"
SET shadowLOD "0

----------


## jasontu

Okay one last issue I hope...

The WoW's sound works fine with my system except that it is a little soft.  I can hear voice chat, but my friends cannot hear me.  

I know the mic is turned on because I can hear myself through my speakers.  

I have tried using ALSA and OSS, but the farthest I get is a static gray bar but no sound out of the sound test.

I have tried AOSS... that might have been what yielded the result directly above.

All of my sound drivers say System Default with no other options for voice input.

I'm using onboard sound.  The sound devices I see in Ubuntu's manager are these:

HDA Intel (ALSA mixer)
Realtek ALC662 rev1 (OSS mixer)
ALSA PCM on Front via DMA
Capture: Monitor Source of ALSA PCM on Front
Capture: ALSA PCM on Front via DMA

Hope someone can help.

Thanks again.  (by the way, per the post about my problem with the white minimap I picked up an old nVidia card that was better than my x700 anyway.

----------


## Sammi

@sokolpl
You problem with performance is likely your Geforce fx5200 64mb graphics card. Granted WoW runs very heavily on the CPU, and gets most performance from more GHz, but I'm sorry to say that that's still a pretty weak card.

Anyway try turning off the shaders and turning down the terrain draw distance in the ingame video settings window. Draw distance, along with fullscreen glow, are the most hardware demanding parts in my experience.

@jasonto
I'm no expert on the subject, but I've been in the same boat as you, and I've written everything I know about the subject in to the community wiki guide.

----------


## jasontu

> @jasonto
> I'm no expert on the subject, but I've been in the same boat as you, and I've written everything I know about the subject in to the community wiki guide.


 Where is this fantastical community wiki guide?  Also would it help somehow if I used a USB mic do you think?

Thanks.

----------


## Sammi

It's the very first thing I link to in the OP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

Haven't ever tried a USB mic. It's possible it'll help. Would be interesting if you tried it and reported back  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ndoki

I seem to be having some issues with wow, but I must warn you guys, I'm a complete noob at linux.

I'm currently trying to learn to use Hardy Heron and I followed all the walkthroughs I could find for installing wow and each one of them come up with the same issue.

The login screen's buttons all show up fine, but everything else (the background) is solid pink.  I can still log in fine but it just goes to an all pink character selection screen, and then in game... you guessed it, everything's pink.

I'm assuming that since everything 2-d shows up fine it must be a graphics card issue?  I'm using a geforce 5500 which I know isn't great, and my computer specs themselves are pretty poor (although I can't remember how to find them on ubuntu) as well but I used to play on XP on this computer just fine.

Also I should probably mention this is the only time I've ever seen the warning: Not enough ram when installing burning crusades.

I went through the steps with envy to upgrade my card although it didn't seem to make any difference.  Now on top of that both wine and synaptec aren't working any more.

Anyways, any help would be greatly appretiated, I'm sorry I don't have more information on this, also I'm sure I probably left stuff out, I'm sorry.  If you need any additional information let me know how to find it and I'll see what I can do.

Also here's a screenshot to show you what I mean. here

----------


## Sammi

Try this line in a terminal: 


```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

What does it report back?

What happens when you try to open Synaptic?

----------


## Ndoki

It says:
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

And Synaptic says
E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
E: _cache->open() failed, please report.

I tried searching for that in google but didn't find anything.  Thanks for the reply by the way.


I'm sorry too I just noticed I made a mistake, it's EnvyNG and synaptec that aren't working, not wine.  Sorry.

----------


## Sammi

This really doesn't belong in this tread, but did you try running



```
dpkg --configure -a
```

like it says?

Just open a terminal, type that in (or even better just copy/paste), and press enter. Don't fear the terminal. It's your best friend when something doesn't work.

Something probably went wrong when Synaptic was installing something, and now it can't fix the problem by it self. I've been in this situation before.

----------


## Ndoki

I don't mind using the terminal, I just don't know what to type it in.

And when I type that it says:
dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege

And that's all, nowhere to type my password or anything.

If there's somewhere else I should start this though I can.

----------


## Riyan

Hi guys,

I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) today on my laptop (Fujitsu E8110). I followed the instructions written in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft, which seems to have gone more or less okay with one notable exception..

I can start up World of Warcraft fine, but it seems like over half the textures aren't rendering. Before starting, I checked the video card by typing `glxinfo | grep rendering` and got a positive response.

The laptop I have uses the "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)" Display Controller, but I'm unsure whether I need to do anything else to make it run properly.  :Sad: 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## emeri1md

I'm getting the same kind of error.  If you change 

SET gxApi "OpenGL"

to

SET gxApi "d3d"

then you should get the opposite textures.  At least that's what happened to me.

For the record, I'm running an AMD Phenom 9850 on a MA-MB-A770MA with 2GB and a Radeon X1650 Pro.  I've tried a lot of stuff from the troubleshooting guides I've found, but just can't get it running.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Riyan

> I'm getting the same kind of error.  If you change 
> 
> SET gxApi "OpenGL"
> 
> to
> 
> SET gxApi "d3d"
> 
> then you should get the opposite textures.  At least that's what happened to me.
> ...


Sadly, while that does render the textures better, it's so slow I can move around at all. And once I tried turning around with the keyboard, it just crashes with the following error in the terminal;

Mesa 7.0.3-rc2 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org
intel_batchbuffer.c:145: intel_flush_inline_primitive: Assertion `intel->prim.primitive != ~0' failed.

 :Sad:

----------


## Riyan

Ok, I've got it "sort of" working using "d3d" and by turning off Pixel Shading in Winecfg. (thank you, ripfox) Unfortunately, it's still about 5-6 fps and every 5-10 seconds the screens tears for a short bit and then goes on normally.  :Sad:

----------


## strongboww

> Ok, I've got it "sort of" working using "d3d" and by turning off Pixel Shading in Winecfg. (thank you, ripfox) Unfortunately, it's still about 5-6 fps and every 5-10 seconds the screens tears for a short bit and then goes on normally.


did you also do the tweaks?

level of detail all turned down in the wow video menu?

especially the distance thing, costs a lot

@ndoki
well if you need superuser, then try to do the command with "sudo"  :Wink:

----------


## Ndoki

Alright, did the command, seemed to fix synaptec, reinstalled and ran envy, updated drivers and some new updates for ubuntu, restarted, still pink screen of doom. :Sad:

----------


## Riyan

> did you also do the tweaks?
> 
> level of detail all turned down in the wow video menu?
> 
> especially the distance thing, costs a lot
> 
> @ndoki
> well if you need superuser, then try to do the command with "sudo"


Yeah, everything's turned down as far as it can go. Enabled "Level of Detail" as well to make sure it actually looks at those settings. I think I've tried pretty much all the options and even did a few tweaks to Ubuntu itself.

----------


## FNDII

I have just upgraded my system to 8.04, and installed world of warcraft.

I have previously installed the game 50 times on 3 different releases of Ubuntu.

On this particular time everything seemed to be going as usual.

When I hit play on the launcher my screen turns black and I have to restart my computer.

Also the game seems to keep going because I can still hear the audio going.

----------


## Ndoki

Alright, I found if I turn everything down I can see the sky, everything else is solid bluish green color (like the pink used to be, all solid) but if I turn off.. I think it's vertical sync the game crashes.  Same with if I try to go into windowed mode.

----------


## FNDII

> I have just upgraded my system to 8.04, and installed world of warcraft.
> 
> I have previously installed the game 50 times on 3 different releases of Ubuntu.
> 
> On this particular time everything seemed to be going as usual.
> 
> When I hit play on the launcher my screen turns black and I have to restart my computer.
> 
> Also the game seems to keep going because I can still hear the audio going.



I took these shot of the error that pops up,

----------


## Ndoki

Alright, I found the solution, and I feel like such a tard for not finding it sooner and I'm sorry for wasting all your time.  If anyone else ever has the same issue you just gotta edit your wtf file and add 
SET gxApi "opengl" 
at the bottom.  ^_^

----------


## morgandeath

> Sorry I'm not sure I understand you correctly.
> 
> Are you getting a pop up window with the error message "can not find Direct X setup stopped", when you run "wine Installer.exe" in a terminal?




Yes, That is it...

----------


## Sammi

@morgandeath
Some more info about your system would help us help you.

Please post you cpu model, amount of ram, graphics card model, graphics card drivers version number, and Wine version number.

A screenshot of the error message would be nice.

Also what reply do you get when you run the line below in a terminal?


```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

----------


## Sammi

@FNDII

WoW usually fails like that for me, when the drivers are not correctly installed.

----------


## emeri1md

> Alright, I found the solution, and I feel like such a tard for not finding it sooner and I'm sorry for wasting all your time.  If anyone else ever has the same issue you just gotta edit your wtf file and add 
> SET gxApi "opengl" 
> at the bottom.  ^_^


So you're saying that the problem is that we put that line at the top of the file instead of the bottom?  That's it?  

Please excuse me while I go and bang my head against the wall.

----------


## sektor666

hey guys. i have the following problem running wow:
the game runs at an unsatisfactory speed (around 12-15 fps) when run from the main window (i have an intel x3100 video card), so i decided to try the launch-wow.sh script, that supposedly runs the game in a separate x session and therefore increases the fps by roughly 5-10 fps. i got the script to work, but for some reason, the game runs extremely slow (around 1 fps) that way, almost like there's no hardware acceleration on?
also, whenever i run the game in a new x session (e.g. in the main x session after trying to run in a separate one), a popup comes up, telling me my hardware configuration's changed and offering me the possibility of reverting to default settings. any ideas?


PS. my xorg.conf looks rather bare. there's not even a mention of the intel graphics. however, desktop acceleration seems to run fine in the main window (i have all the desktop effects on)

----------


## grrrbob

my error message when i try to open wow through terminal window on my laptop with new version of ubuntu.

preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\speech-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-locale-enGB.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22eda4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22ecac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22f2c8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22f42c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22f528,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22f518,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22f000,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x7f22f144,0x00000000), stub!
failed to open C:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Interface/AddOns
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT
fixme:imm:ImmGetDefaultIMEWnd (0x3003a - (nil) 0x7f023860 ): semi-stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB

----------


## emeri1md

I moved the line to the bottom of the file.  It's running and I can see everything.  Unfortunately, I'm getting a constant flicker.  It's not the 3-5 sec flicker problem, but every single second.

Has anyone else had a problem with this?

----------


## Ndoki

> So you're saying that the problem is that we put that line at the top of the file instead of the bottom?  That's it?  
> 
> Please excuse me while I go and bang my head against the wall.


Wait, huh?  I don't know if it matters WHERE it's typed, just that I added it at the end of the other stuff.  I figured the problem was a lack of the line, not the placement... although I could be wrong.

----------


## emeri1md

> Wait, huh?  I don't know if it matters WHERE it's typed, just that I added it at the end of the other stuff.  I figured the problem was a lack of the line, not the placement... although I could be wrong.


Actually, I did move it to the bottom.  It actually worked.  I moved a few other things around as well and the timing of the flickering changed.  If I could get rid of the flickering, I'd be set.

----------


## lizzkitt3h

> I seem to be having some issues with wow, but I must warn you guys, I'm a complete noob at linux.
> 
> I'm currently trying to learn to use Hardy Heron and I followed all the walkthroughs I could find for installing wow and each one of them come up with the same issue.
> 
> The login screen's buttons all show up fine, but everything else (the background) is solid pink.  I can still log in fine but it just goes to an all pink character selection screen, and then in game... you guessed it, everything's pink.
> 
> I'm assuming that since everything 2-d shows up fine it must be a graphics card issue?  I'm using a geforce 5500 which I know isn't great, and my computer specs themselves are pretty poor (although I can't remember how to find them on ubuntu) as well but I used to play on XP on this computer just fine.
> 
> Also I should probably mention this is the only time I've ever seen the warning: Not enough ram when installing burning crusades.
> ...


I solved this exact problem by doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...3&postcount=15

----------


## FNDII

> I have just upgraded my system to 8.04, and installed world of warcraft.
> 
> I have previously installed the game 50 times on 3 different releases of Ubuntu.
> 
> On this particular time everything seemed to be going as usual.
> 
> When I hit play on the launcher my screen turns black and I have to restart my computer.
> 
> Also the game seems to keep going because I can still hear the audio going.



Not sure if this will help anyone but i fixed my problem.

The problem was that i was getting a black screen with the Ubuntu task bars still on the screen, and wow audio was still going.

The game wouldn't even run once to create the wtf file, so I made my own.
I added one line to the blank wft file (to make it run in window mode), and it booted up fine. I could then change all the settings I wanted.

----------


## sendHalp

The above poster is correct, this was my problem and doing so fixed this issue.

By the way, the line you have to add is:

set gxWindow "1"

i didn't see that posted anywhere.

For the Horde!

----------


## dezito

I have search almost everywhere and tried the OpenGL, with my Ati x1600 mobile graphic card, but the OpenGL sucks to bad, laggy cursor, and fps jump very much from very low to 30-40 fps. I have installed the newest rc4 of wine, and have made it run under d3D, with all graphic like it sould be, and the cursor is also waking, but with a fps at 5 all the time. Is there anyway to get it up to 30 fps. I have followed the Ubuntu guide of Wow, and imported the regedit thing.

My system is:
Ati x1600 mobility
Hardy 8.04
intel core 2 duo
2 gb ram
fglrx driver is the newest from ubuntu Synaptic, and the newest kernel

*Config.wtf*
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxResolution "1280x768"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET farclip "717"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET Gamma "0.900000"
SET realmName "Ravencrest"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET scriptMemory "92160"
SET MusicVolume "0"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET gameTip "28"
SET AutoInteract "1"
SET AmbienceVolume "0"
SET assistAttack "1"
SET uiScale "0.79999995231628"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET EQShowQuestLevels "1"
SET cameraTerrainTilt "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET mouseSpeed "1.1000000238419"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET gxMaximize "1"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET frillDensity "48"
SET locale "enGB"
SET ShowTargetCastbar "1"
SET ShowVKeyCastbar "1"
SET spamFilter "0"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "2000"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET trilinear "1"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET anisotropic "2"
SET SoundNumChannels "128"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET autoDismountFlying "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET statusBarText "1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_EnableReverb "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.5"
SET Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1.3999999761581"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET SlideBarConfig "anchor=right;position=892.75006179884"
SET lod "1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "6"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET groundEffectDist "130"
SET playerStatusText "1"
SET partyStatusText "1"
SET petStatusText "1"
SET Sound_NumChannels "64"
SET CombatLogRangeParty "2000"
SET CombatLogRangePartyPet "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayersPets "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayersPets "2000"
SET EnableVoiceChat "1"
SET PushToTalkButton "½"
SET deselectOnClick "0"
SET EnableMicrophone "0"
SET questFadingDisable "1"
SET lockActionBars "1"
SET alwaysShowActionBars "1"
SET enableCombatText "1"
SET combatTextFloatMode "2"
SET fctDodgeParryMiss "1"
SET fctDamageReduction "1"
SET fctRepChanges "1"
SET fctFriendlyHealers "1"
SET fctLowManaHealth "1"
SET fctEnergyGains "1"
SET fctHonorGains "1"
SET fctAuras "1"
SET hidePartyInRaid "1"
SET showPartyDebuffs "0"
SET guildRecruitmentChannel "0"
SET showNewbieTips "0"
SET minimapInsideZoom "2"
SET minimapZoom "4"
SET autojoinBGVoice "1"
SET fctCombatState "1"
SET M2UsePixelShaders "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"


*xorg.conf*
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"dk"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"	"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"fglrx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen "Default Screen"
	Inputdevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
EndSection

----------


## darius779

For those ati users like myself with a problem with a white minimap in opengl mode, there should be a solution coming soonish from AMD/ATI.  In a discussion with an ati dev at Phoronix a question about it was asked and given a nice explanation.




> Our OpenGL architect was nice enough to answer this one. Apparently pbuffers are implemented but we recently discovered that the capability was not being exposed correctly (I don't fully understand the details). This is being fixed now so probably a couple of releases before it shows up. If the changes are small and safe we might be able to fast track them, not sure.


http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showp...&postcount=239

----------


## dezito

Ok im looking forward for that's the only thing that is holding me back from going full ubuntu

----------


## greebothecat

hey everyone, I got WoW up and running using this guide, it's great  :Smile: 

it's all nice (though FPS is a bit lower than on winXP and mouse a bit laggy - but that's because of my ATI) but one single thing: I installed WoW under wine but copied Interface and WTF folders from windows, to save me configuring UI anew.. problem is - I can't do any changes to it now, they simply won't save. Even if I disable add ons, they go back to old setting once I log in again.

Could it be the problem with ubuntu restricting wine from changing the configuration files or problem with wine itself? (yes, I know I can't run wine with root ^^)

Dist: 8.04 HH
Wine: 0.9.59.0
Running it on XP settings (no sound on Vista),

thanks for help if any comes ^^

----------


## darius779

be sure that your user is the owner of the config files that you moved over, not root

----------


## greebothecat

had to manually set files to Read and Write from Read Only in my character's directory in WTF folder.. but it worked  :Smile: 
only thing is with low FPS and blank minimap, but I guess it's because I use ATI...

----------


## intwaid

There were about 101 pages of replies that honestly I didn't have time to look through before I head out to work, but whenever I start up WoW (I'm running a Ubuntu 8.04 only OS), it will only play the two trailers. Granted, these trailers are fantastic, but I'd prefer to actually play the game. It installed fine and everything, but when I went to "gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf" and input the given code in walkthrough, it said that the file was not found. I'm missing something, I know it. Any suggestions?

fyi. I'm only running a Ubuntu only OS because my laptop will no longer take my windows discs and read them/install windows. (recently recovered from massive crash)

----------


## Faud

If you have never started the game before there is no config.wtf to edit. You have to create it first.

----------


## intwaid

That's exactly the problem... I can't start the game, it'll only play the game trailers, no launcher screen at all, or account login screen.

----------


## Faud

Ok....Open up your home folder...show hidden files...then go to .wine then program files then World of Warcraft. You are probaly going to have to create the WTF folder so create it, if is allready there then there is probaly nothing inside it so create a txt document and name it config.wtf. On the text document add the lines that you want to add and that are at the beginning of this thread. Then start the game. If you have an ATI card you hvae to add that extra line.
Good luck and let me know how it goes.

----------


## intwaid

So I don't know how to check my graphics card on Ubuntu, yeah, but I know that WoW worked when I had windows as my OS, and I know that it's an Intel Integrated. And for some reason when I start up WoW after I did my first update to get the next one, I was stuck with the basic layer of the graphic of the gate and a multiple grey boxes in my window. Any more suggestions? the one you had with creating the new folder did work though.

----------


## greebothecat

Hey people
has anyone came up with fix to OpenGL mode mouse lag? I can't turn on Hardware Cursor.. and when I remove SET gxApi "OpenGL" from config.wtf it's just black screen there with cursor.. same for SET gxApi "direct3d"  :Capital Razz:  Anybody knows how to run it in proper D3D mode?

Wine 0.9.59.0
Os 8.04
card: ATI x1300 (fglrx driver)

thanks a bunch  :Smile:

----------


## intwaid

Hooray for more problems. Okay, so my previous ones were all solved, yet now I can't find the posts with the solutions to things like the massive fps drop 5 min after beginning play, and the screen flashes blue at every mouse click. My config file looks pretty much the same as everyone elses, if not exact. Could use some more help if possible, or just the links to the solutions that have already been given.

----------


## greebothecat

> Hooray for more problems. Okay, so my previous ones were all solved, yet now I can't find the posts with the solutions to things like the massive fps drop 5 min after beginning play, and the screen flashes blue at every mouse click. My config file looks pretty much the same as everyone elses, if not exact. Could use some more help if possible, or just the links to the solutions that have already been given.


blue flashing only reminds me of Compiz. have you disabled Composite in xorg.conf? (as for FPS drop - overheating/add ons?)

----------


## intwaid

I don't have any add-ons, I wish I did, but I can live without. As for the disabling, I'm gonna need a little walkthrough to get there.

----------


## greebothecat

1. open terminal
2. type 

```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 or 

```
sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

3. confirm with password
4. add following the end of file


```
Section "Extensions"
        Option  "Composite" "0"
EndSection
```

5. If you opened it with gedit just hit Save, if with nano hit F2 then 'Y'.
6. CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE - Composite is no longer active, but you can't use Compiz now.

Other way to do that is running 

```
metacity --replace
```

 to get rid of composite effects and 

```
compiz --replace
```

 to revert to the previous state. That should eliminate the blue blinking (using metacity as effect manager, that is. Compiz = blue blinking, at least on my card..)

----------


## Sammi

@Greebothecat

You really know how to do things the hard way, huh?

How about just setting visual effects to none in system -> preferences -> appearances ? It will disable compiz just as effectively as what you described.

----------


## pitseleh

Crud, I get this when I hit the "Play" button on the WoW BC launcher:




> World of WarCraft (build 6080)
> 
> Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
> Time:     Jun 15, 2008  6:49:28.404 AM
> User:     ####
> Computer: ####
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This application has encountered a critical error:
> ...


The resolution also gets all funky and bad.

The install seemed to go very smoothly, except when the User Agreement came up. It was all squares instead of text and I had to use my arrow keys to scroll because the scroll arrows were missing. Not sure what to do now... 

Does it matter that I'm running Hardy Heron 64 bit?

I'm trying to run this on a Serval Performance from System 76 so I've got a (I assume) properly configured nVidia 8600M GT.

----------


## greebothecat

@Sammi, that's the solution too ^^ I'm using "Run" option from panel and it's as fast, but you are right, sorry ^^

@pisteleh, are you using opengl? My WoW run ok on 64bit Hardy but changed it to 32bit now..

----------


## pitseleh

> @pisteleh, are you using opengl? My WoW run ok on 64bit Hardy but changed it to 32bit now..


I think so. I had to create the Config.WTF file and then added the lines that were specified:



> SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET SoundBufferSize "150"
> SET gxApi "OpenGL"


I ended up uninstalling WoW and Wine and reinstalling following these directions and the WoW Wiki directions, but no luck. Same problem.

I've had a few other goofy (but non-related) problems with Hardy 64 and wonder if I would do better back on Gutsy until things with Hardy smooth out.  :Sad:

----------


## genXesis

I'm not here to offer any sort of solution, I'll leave that for those smarter than myself.

I will say, however, that I have had a lot of WOW performance issues with Hardy Heron. Under Gutsy I was running 90+fps in come cities with an average of 40s-50s out in the wild. 

With Hardy, I've had to lower all the settings to 'low' and the highest I can get is 40s (if I'm lucky).

As with the last poster, I'm also tempted to remove Hardy and revert back to Gutsy w/ an older version of WINE.

Bummer.

----------


## intwaid

> I'm not here to offer any sort of solution, I'll leave that for those smarter than myself.
> 
> I will say, however, that I have had a lot of WOW performance issues with Hardy Heron. Under Gutsy I was running 90+fps in come cities with an average of 40s-50s out in the wild. 
> 
> With Hardy, I've had to lower all the settings to 'low' and the highest I can get is 40s (if I'm lucky).
> 
> As with the last poster, I'm also tempted to remove Hardy and revert back to Gutsy w/ an older version of WINE.
> 
> Bummer.


So I'm assuming that the earlier Ubuntus had better fps output? And that could be my best bet?

----------


## thisismalhotra

Do you all even realize it's not ubuntu but an newer version of WINE which might be causing WoW to go slow. Not that I am trying to discourage WINE developers or anything(I use it all the time), I think they are doing a great job, we all should be happy that WoW even works on Linux with blizzard giving close to none attention to it. THANKS WINE.

Now for people having fps issues there are many fixes out there specially the regedit which I am sure most of you have done... if not do it please.

Also running WoW in sperate x - session gives a pretty good boost.

Also, turn compiz off always b4r you play WoW. :Smile:

----------


## soulcmdc

So I've been working on this one most of the day, and hopefully someone will have an idea to end my grief.  When I try to run WoW, it starts - but the screen seems to split and the edge are moved (so it looks like a bunch of disjointed squares - and two images of it.) 

I have an ATI Radeon 9600 Pro (which I believe I now have the drivers set up properly for.) I'm running an AMD 64 processor, and Hardy 32-bit.  I'm using Wine 1.0 as well.  I did the registry modification, and the Config.wtf modifications (see below for Config.wtf)

Useful things:



```
$ fglrxinfo 
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
OpenGL version string: 2.1.7659 Release
```



```
$ glxinfo | grep rendering
direct rendering: Yes
```



```
$ cat xorg.conf
Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc104"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "CorePointer"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Driver      "fglrx"
#   Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
#   Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
#   Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen     0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection
```

I've tried both with and without the ATI modifications to X11 with no difference either way.




```
$ cat Config.wtf
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET gxWindow "1"
```

I also have ATI driver version 8.50.3 (which is strange as I downloaded 8.6 today - but the deb files that came out of the installer were 8.50 as well.)

Anyway, the game starts, I can kind of sort of see the mouse moving around - the flames in the back seem to run just fine (in their disjointed boxy way.) I tried to take a screenshot of the phenomenon, but came up with a shot that looked perfect (as the game is supposed to.) so maybe it's a driver issue? or hardware issue somewhere? X never seems to recover from the disjointed boxiness (if I quit the game, the problem continues.) and if I kill the X server (ctrl+alt+backspace) the image becomes perfect - for a moment - before it quits.  Both with the game and just my regular desktop.  

Anyway, I'm stumped - any thoughts are greatly appreciated!

----------


## krendar

*jWowUpdater - A Nice Addon Updating tool*

Just discovered this nice tool while browsing the forums over at wowace.com. Will install and update all wowace.com addons. Will install and update addons from Curse.com and wowinterface.com as well after you configured a bit (easy to configure though, instructions on main site).

Requires Java. The Java Interpreter that is bundled with Ubuntu 8.04 works like a charm.

Necessary links follow.

Main Site:
http://www.fambagge.dk/jwu/

Google Code Site With Downloads:
http://code.google.com/p/jwowupdater/

Main Support thread at wowace.com's forum:
http://www.wowace.com/forums/index.php?topic=5917.0

----------


## gregoryg

I just installed WoW + Burning Crusade and updated to the latest patches. When I launch the game, it brings up the new EULA, but when I try to accept it, the game freezes (and I have to do a cold reboot). Can anyone help?

----------


## gregoryg

Never mind. Deleted my RunOnce.wtf and it works just fine.

----------


## FfiL

I tried running WoW with Ubuntu 8.04 + wine 1.1.


the install method was to copy the whole WoW install from the windows NTFS drive to the linux wine drive.


i did the disableextension registry hack, and added the openGL command to the wtf file. (ubuntu + D3D is even slower for me)

ubuntu says it's running the nvidia drivers.



essentially the PC dual boots to windows XP and ubuntu.

performance couldn't be more different.

in windows
thrallmar - silky smooth 60fps (this will render faster if allowed)
shatrath - silky smooth 60fps


in linux
thrallmar - 35 fps
shattrath - 15fps slide show, gives me a headache.



also in linux i have to use windowed mode  :Sad:  i hate this, for some reason if i use full screen then linux hangs.

i'm no expert in linux, essentially i can't work out why linux is performing so poorly. you experts probably can, i can paste any config file you'd like to see.

----------


## MemoryDump

> I tried running WoW with Ubuntu 8.04 + wine 1.1.
> 
> 
> the install method was to copy the whole WoW install from the windows NTFS drive to the linux wine drive.
> 
> 
> i did the disableextension registry hack, and added the openGL command to the wtf file. (ubuntu + D3D is even slower for me)
> 
> ubuntu says it's running the nvidia drivers.
> ...


you're getting the exact same results I'm getting under Wine. I've yet to determine why it isn't running as smooth as under Windows.

I have a  nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7800 GS].

----------


## krendar

> i'm no expert in linux, essentially i can't work out why linux is performing so poorly. you experts probably can, i can paste any config file you'd like to see.


I am getting poor performance as well as long as I have enabled desktop effects. Try to set it to 'None' and see if it helps (System | Preferences | Appearance).

Not sure if there is a better solution if you want to keep desktop effects though.

----------


## FfiL

> I am getting poor performance as well as long as I have enabled desktop effects. Try to set it to 'None' and see if it helps (System | Preferences | Appearance).
> 
> Not sure if there is a better solution if you want to keep desktop effects though.


changing desktop effects doesn't make a difference.


quite apart from _performace_ can anyone explain why if i fullscreen the game i lose all controls (keyboard and mouse unresponsive) but the game carries on IF i have compiz etc running.... when i go f/s just doesn't register any input from me.

i have to hard reboot to get the PC back  :Smile: 


i want to keep the pretty effects on please.

----------


## karseras

> So I've been working on this one most of the day, and hopefully someone will have an idea to end my grief.  When I try to run WoW, it starts - but the screen seems to split and the edge are moved (so it looks like a bunch of disjointed squares - and two images of it.) 
> 
> I have an ATI Radeon 9600 Pro (which I believe I now have the drivers set up properly for.) I'm running an AMD 64 processor, and Hardy 32-bit.  I'm using Wine 1.0 as well.  I did the registry modification, and the Config.wtf modifications (see below for Config.wtf)
> 
> Useful things:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I have EXACTLY the same problem and i cant find out what's wrong.
If any1 have a solution i will loved to hear it.
I have ATI x1600 with the 8.5 driver

Thanks in advanced.


[Edit] Its the drivers!!.. I change them with 8.4 and its working like charm!

----------


## geeadamg

Hi, this is the first time I've tried to get WoW running in wine and I'm a new Ubuntu user but I was previously Fedora user and ran WoW in cedega.

Anyway, just come back to wow and been following the howto's and various help on the web and I have a small problem than when I _SET gxApi "opengl"_ I lose some of the icons in WoW but it does run better otherwise.  When I go back to Direct X by taking that line out I get the icons back but its not as smooth. I've tried various fixes by breaking it, messing with the wine options but to no avail.

Any1 have a clue what is goin off?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## merlyn

> I just installed WoW + Burning Crusade and updated to the latest patches. When I launch the game, it brings up the new EULA, but when I try to accept it, the game freezes (and I have to do a cold reboot). Can anyone help?


Mate, just to let you know that it is not necessary to reboot a Linux OS in such circumstances.

Use <ctrl><alt><backspace> to restart the X Server.

Cheers.

----------


## merlyn

For Memorydump & Ffil.

Hi folks I'm no Linux guru, but I have been using Linux for some time.

Also I've been running WoW successfully for about 8 months now with Compiz @ fullscreen, without a hitch.

My system is quite old, Athlon XP 2500+, Geforce 7600gs (256mb), 2Gb Ram, Ubuntu 8.04 with all the latest udates.

I'm not sure if I'll be able to help but I'll do the best that I can.

Could you please post the contents of the following files and your system specs please?

/etc/X/xorg.conf

~/..wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WTF/config.wtf


Cheers.

----------


## MasterNetra

I followed the guide by the letter pretty much but WoW refuses to get to the login screen most of the time and the rare cases it does the login screen's background is gone. I login in. The Character List background is gone. I go in game. Characters. mobs and such don't load. Avatar pic don't load along with a number of other things just blackness where most things should be (save for on terrain stuff which mostly just isn't there) i remove the openGL stuff and every loads but lag is so bad that is just about crawels to a standstill (and is pretty laggy even with). My General specs are in my signature.

xorg.conf:

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection


WoW config:

SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET frillDensity "8"
SET farclip "417"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET gameTip "7"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxMaximize "1"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET gxVSync "0"
SET windowResizeLock "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET baseMip "1"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET uiScale "1"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"

(I purposely left realm, and server entries out of this post, they would have no baring anyway.)

----------


## ejms07

I followed the guide on Ubuntu 8.04, my laptop has an Intel GMA945 Video Chipset. When I set gxApi to D3D, WoW just crash. When I set it to openGL it runs, but video is all messed up.  I read somewhere that GMA945 has problems with OpenGL, it is true?. Does anyone has WoW running with an Intel GMA945/950 chpset?

Plz help, I don't want to use freaking winblows!

----------


## ElanEinlhander

I tried to get WoW running on Wine and Cedega in the past but failed due to crappy ATI drivers. Now I am trying to do so on my desktop which runs an Nvidia card, and once I installed Ubuntu I actually ran WoW just fine with only enabling OpenGL in my WTF config folder, however I am getting pretty low FPS and my mouse movement is very laggy and skips when I try to move it. Any idea how to tweak things properly?

xorg.conf:

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen "Default Screen"
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
EndSection
Section "Extensions"
	Option "Composite" "0"
EndSection

Config.wtf:

SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "56"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET spellEffectLevel "3"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET realmName "Korgath"
SET gameTip "12"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET UnitNameEnemyPlayerName "0"
SET UnitNameEnemyPetName "0"
SET UnitNameEnemyCreationName "0"
SET UnitNameFriendlyPlayerName "0"
SET UnitNameFriendlyPetName "0"
SET UnitNameFriendlyCreationName "0"
SET UnitNameCompanionName "0"
SET uiScale "1"
SET lockActionBars "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET CombatLogRangeParty "50"
SET CombatLogRangePartyPet "50"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayers "50"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayersPets "50"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayers "50"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayersPets "50"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "50"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET questFadingDisable "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET gxAPI "opengl"
SET autoDismountFlying "1"

----------


## ElanEinlhander

Not sure if this has any bearing on matters, but I am executing WoW with Wine using the .exe installed in my Windows partition while logged into Ubuntu, rather than installing WoW in Wine's "C" drive.

----------


## Tuxoid

I got the DVD mounted correctly and the files in a folder on my desktop, but when I try run the installer from the terminal (Installer.exe), I get this dialog:

Screenshot-Installer.png

here's the terminal output:



```
$ wine Installer.exe
fixme:richedit:IRichEditOle_fnGetClientSite stub 0x14d31d8
fixme:ole:OleCreateStaticFromData (not shown), stub!
```

I have installed all the microsoft fonts, mounted the DVD with 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/',  tried running the Installer.exe with sudo.

edit: I think 'Installer.exe' is having trouble finding 'Installer Tome.mpq', since 'Installer Tome.mpq' has a space in its file name, causing the installer to look for the wrong file name.

Is there any package I could install or anything I could configure to make it respect the space in the file name, as part of the file name?

----------


## wolffangalchemist

ok i got WoW running on 64 bit Ubuntu and 32 bit Linux mint.
it runs fine in d3d mode but its slow when ever i play it in opengl mode it is super fast but when i enter buildings i get this odd glitch where the text for everything get distorted and glitchy where its unreadable.
thats in both 64 bit and the 32 bit OS with the newest version of wine.
here is my .wtf

```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET movie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET farclip "297"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET spellEffectLevel "2"
SET groundEffectDensity "24"
SET gameTip "14"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "d3d"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET AutoInteract "1"
SET UnitNameOwn "1"
SET UnitNameNPC "1"
SET uiScale "1"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET baseMip "1"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET minimapInsideZoom "2"
SET shadowLOD "0"
```

any fix?

----------


## Break Man Z

Hi, new to Ubuntu and Wine WoW here.  I have to admit that I don't know what's wrong with my setup.  I have Wine 1.1.2 installed and I followed all the steps in the HowTo to get WoW up and running...but here's the thing.  It starts up fine and starts to play the opening cinematic, but when I try to skip it (or even just let it run) and get to the login screen, it suddenly kicks me out of the program and back to the desktop.  Without even being able to log in, I can't get the config.wtf to be made.

Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## kr0n1x

hi, i need a clear script that run WoW (with Wine) in another X session.

with wolfenstein enemy territory i'm using that code:


```
#!/bin/bash
xinit /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et-sdl-sound $* -- :1
```

how can i make a script for wow+wine? i tried changing et-sdl-soung with the wow executable.. but that didn't work.  :Sad: 

i noticed that in the first posts (date 2006) there are some script... but i need to be sure that those script don't break my system XD i saw some users complaining that..

----------


## doddo

Hello Guys and gals!

Because I'm currently running Fedora Linux, there's no telling wether this problem is relevant for you guys, but here it goes:

If you run a 64 bit OS with a 32 bit wine, and 64 bit nvidia drivers, and run into this specific error:



```
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opgengl
```

and 

```
glxinfo | grep render
```

shows "yes" instead of "no", then 

This is probably because wine does not have the opengl compatiblity stuff for 32 bit drivers.
The 64 bit closed source drivers comes with 32 bit support, so look for additional packages with 32 bit support for these drivers, which probably is packaged and are present in the same repository in which you found the nvidia drivers.
And hey, they might already be bundled with the nvidia drivers.
But anyways ...

----------


## roflgank

Hello world. I have followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft - guide so far and I'm stuck. when I'm suppose to type "cd /<path-to-directory>/
 wine Installer.exe" on console (yes, I used the real path),this is what I receive: "wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found". This makes me think of, am I suppose to have XP also? ..'cause I formated my computer two hours ago, I had XP, so this kinda pisses me off. Help me please :<.
Thanks in advance :>.

----------


## Sammi

> Hello world. I have followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft - guide so far and I'm stuck. when I'm suppose to type "cd /<path-to-directory>/
>  wine Installer.exe" on console (yes, I used the real path),this is what I receive: "wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found". This makes me think of, am I suppose to have XP also? ..'cause I formated my computer two hours ago, I had XP, so this kinda pisses me off. Help me please :<.
> Thanks in advance :>.


You're doing something completely wrong.

After copying all the files from the discs to a directory of your choice, you open a terminal. Then you write "cd /<path-to-directory>/" and press enter. Then you write "wine Installer.exe" and press enter.

----------


## roflgank

Uh, I did that, and that was the result  :Surprised: . But but, tell, me, do I need XP to install WoW, on the background that is?

----------


## roflgank

Ah, it's working now, currently installing TBC :>. More problems might appear, so, I'll just post 'em here.

----------


## Sammi

> ...But but, tell, me, do I need XP to install WoW, on the background that is?


Wine is a replacement for Windows, so no.

----------


## in0r4n

Sorry I didn't take the time to read the entire thread but I solved alot of my problems during updating and installing WoW just by giving proper permissions to the ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft directory.

Maybe that will help a few people out.

----------


## roflgank

Okey well then.. now, I can log in and everything... but I'm having few very annoying problems. 1. I can't see any sort of texts :S. Not item details nor chat or anything. And there are also some random annoying "sparkles" running on the screen and stuff 2. Ah, problem number two solved :>

----------


## Sammi

Got an ATI og Intel graphics card by any chance?

----------


## XxLeekxX

I have tried so long to get Wow to work on my dell studio 17, I just can't find any more methods to try.  Each time I try to play wow, I'm able to get into the game but the screen is heavily garbled.  I took these screenshots but I'm puzzled!  I don't know why the graphics displayed on screenshots isn't even close to as what I saw!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...reenshot-1.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Screenshot.png

I manually installed 8.7 catalyst driver using this site: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubu...atalyst_8.8.29
 (I used 8.7 because 8.8 is buggy for me)
Here are my configurations:



```
andrew@andrew-laptop:~$ fglrxinfo
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650
OpenGL version string: 2.1.7769 Release
```

Config.WTF


```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET spellEffectLevel "6"
SET groundEffectDensity "24"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET UIFaster "2"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET realmName "Daggerspine"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET gameTip "2"
```



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"
	Option	    "AIGLX" "on"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Configured Mouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver      "synaptics"
	Option	    "SendCoreEvents" "true"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto-dev"
	Option	    "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	Option	    "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
	Option	    "UseFastTLS" "1"
	Option	    "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
	Option	    "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "on"
	Option	    "TexturedVideo" "on"
	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "off"
	Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
	Option	    "Textured2D" "on"
	Option	    "TexturedXrender" "off"
	Option	    "BackingStore" "on"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode         0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	    "RENDER" "Enable"
	Option	    "DAMAGE" "Enable"
	Option	    "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```



```
andrew@andrew-laptop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -openGl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eda4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps OpenGL implementation supports 16 vertex samplers and 16 total samplers
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps Expected vertex samplers + MAX_TEXTURES(=8) > combined_samplers
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ec94,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:test_pbo_functionality >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from Loading the PBO test texture
 @ directx.c / 3719
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f42c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f57c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f144,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37402f24) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmReleaseContext (0x20026, 0x12e338): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20026, (nil), 16): stub
```

Of course I followed these instructions to install wow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

My compiz-fusion is disabled.  I did the registry Tweak for FPS boost correctly (I'm absolutely sure).  I added the extra .DLL files.
My wine version is wine-1.1.3.
My CPU speed is 2.5 duocore
I have 4 gigs of RAM

----------


## roflgank

Yes, I do have ATI :<... ATI Radeon x1650. So, this means that the situation is totally helpless? :S

----------


## XxLeekxX

Yeah I just realized something in the half past hour.  Just use enable the default restricted drivers...  installing unsupported ones are just not worth it, especially when it involes ATI.  ATI+Wine= Chaos

----------


## MissGnomer

> You're doing something completely wrong.
> 
> After copying all the files from the discs to a directory of your choice, you open a terminal. Then you write "cd /<path-to-directory>/" and press enter. Then you write "wine Installer.exe" and press enter.


I have nVidia so have different problems apparently. I have the files from the DVD in a folder, I have installed wine (yesterday updated) and can navigate to the directory of the files in a terminal window. When I enter "wine Installer.exe" my system thinks for a time and then in the terminal window I get:
 fixme:richedit:IRichEditOle_fnGetClientSite stub 0x14d32c0
fixme :Surprised: le:OleCreateStaticFromData (not shown), stub!

And a nice GUI comes up and says it can't find the install data and please contact Blizzard Support. I'm guessing they can't help me much but I'm hoping someone on here might be able to!

Thanks!

I should say the following for background:
 I have enabled the nVidia drivers
 The result is the same if I try to install from the mounted cdrom or from the folder (created per the instructions)

----------


## MissGnomer

Thanks for the info on the install. Here's what I have done, and the results:

Mounted original WoW DVD disk in nohide mode
Copied all files from DVD (even the Mac OS installer) into a folder on my desktop
Installed wine per the instructions given
In the terminal window, navigated to the directory with the WoW client files
Typed in "wine Installer.exe"
The immediate error is
err:wineboot :Razz: endingRename couldn't get file attributes (2)
After a time, the error gui appears and tells me to contact Blizzard. Upon dismissing that, these errors appear in the terminal window:
fixme:richedit:IRichEditOle_fnGetClientSite stub 0x14d32c0
fixme :Surprised: le:OleCreateStaticFromData (not shown), stub!

The instructions suggest that if this doesn't work the streamed download from Blizzard might work. That was a painfully long download and at the end I discover I have a file "Installer.exe.part". I'm assuming something went wrong with the download but I don't really have another 4 hours to spend on the dowload again.


I am running Release 8.04 (hardy), Kernel Linux 2.6.24-19-generic, GNOME 2.22.3
Memory: 2.9 GiB
Processor o: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @2.2GHz
Processor 1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @2.2GHz

I am running wine-1.1.3

I have enabled the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) for my  nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GTS (rev a1)
I have the following  Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10) [but right now I'm not concerned about sound]

Help would be appreciated!

----------


## Gyilkos

Hi,

My wow works perfect with wine, the only problem is that i cant switch to fullsrceen mode. First time i used d3d and it worked in fullscreen mode but at caharacter select it freezed(and it was slow as hell) and i had to restart the computer. I followed this intructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft.
Any idea?

Sorry for bad english.

OS: Ubuntu 8.04.1 amd64
Wine: 1.1.4
Computer: amd 64 3200+ 2 GB rams, nvidia geforce 7600GT

Error message:
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
  Major opcode of failed request:  128 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  584
  Current serial number in output stream:  584
Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
#0 /usr/lib32/libxcb-xlib.so.0 [0x7efee767]
#1 /usr/lib32/libxcb-xlib.so.0(xcb_xlib_lock+0x2e) [0x7efee81e]
#2 /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 [0x7ea65518]
#3 /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 [0x7e9f37d5]
#4 [0xf7c42b28]
#5 [0xf7c42b28]
#6 [0xf7c42b28]
#7 [0xf7c42b28]
#8 [0xf7c42b28]
#9 [0xf7c42b28]
#10 [0xf7c42b28]
#11 [0xf7c42b28]
#12 [0xf7c42b28]
#13 [0xf7c42b28]
#14 [0xf7c42b28]
#15 [0xf7c42b28]
#16 [0xf7c42b28]
#17 [0xf7c42b28]
#18 [0xf7c42b28]
#19 [0xf7c42b28]

----------


## jaqie

Great guide!

One problem, it is now incomplete as updates to BC and 2.0 plus incremental patches are now necessary. I would suggest someone edit it including instructions on how to update WoW as 2.0.0 installer would just have a "play wow now" even when wow is 1.12 (yes Ive had wow that long and am just now trying it in ubuntu) and yet the BC installer bombs out when trying to run it saying it requires WoW to be at least version 2.0 to update.

The reason I am not giving any specific commands to add, is that I happened to have a copy of my fully installed and updated wow directory from XP and found on the ubuntu page I could just copy that over and it would just work... obviously that's not what this guide is mainly aimed at...

----------


## JohnParker

wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found
I followed the first steps fine, but then WoW wont install  :Surprised:

----------


## Pharohs

I am new to Ubuntu.  I am sick of Microsoft and the only reason I still had a dual boot was to play WoW, from time to time.  I was following the instructions for installing WoW, and doing well until I got to this point:

*"3. Copy all of the files from all of the CD's to a directory on your hard drive (overwrite when prompted)."*

I have no idea how to accomplish this.  Nothing I read about copying files seemed to cover this type of transfer. I'm stuck.  What are the correct commands to accomplish this properly.   :Confused: 

The instructions should also cover installation from the game DVDs.

----------


## Lord C

> *"3. Copy all of the files from all of the CD's to a directory on your hard drive (overwrite when prompted)."*
> 
> I have no idea how to accomplish this.  Nothing I read about copying files seemed to cover this type of transfer. I'm stuck.  What are the correct commands to accomplish this properly.


You can create a directory (aka 'Folder') anywhere on your desktop or in your Home, then simply drag-and-drop the files from the CD into this dir.

Or if you really want to use command line;
cd /media/wow ((where /media/wow is your cd/dvd drom drive))
cp -fR * /home/user/wowdir ((where /home/user/wowdir is your new dir))

----------


## Sammi

Even though this guide is written for the lay man, teaching people how to do a simple copy and paste of a few files, should not have to be part of the scope of it. 

@JohnParker
You're getting the same error message that roflgank got on the last page. He got passed it, but didn't say how, and I've never encountered that message before.

As I told him: After copying all the files from the discs to a directory of your choice, you open a terminal. Then you write "cd /<path-to-directory>/" and press enter. Then you write "wine Installer.exe" and press enter.

There should not be more to it. You've done something completely wrong at some point, if it does not work. Best advice I could give, would be to start all over by erasing the data you copied from the CDs, and doing a complete uninstall of Wine through Synaptic. Then begin from the top of the guide.

----------


## Sammi

> I would suggest someone edit it including instructions on how to update WoW as 2.0.0 installer would just have a "play wow now" even when wow is 1.12.


I don't understand why anyone needs this in this particular guide. The guide is meant to explain what particular things Ubuntu users need to do, in order to get WoW installed and running. Getting WoW updated after it is installed and running is 100% problem free. In Windows you use the Lanucher.exe application to update WoW. This works exactly the same in Wine/Ubuntu, so what's there to explain?

Anyway, you're completely free, and even encouraged, to go ahead yourself and add anything to the guide you like. It is hosted on a wiki, you know. Feel free to just edit away, just as long as you keep in line with the point and scope of the article.

----------


## Arathon

> Hello world. I have followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft - guide so far and I'm stuck. when I'm suppose to type "cd /<path-to-directory>/
>  wine Installer.exe" on console (yes, I used the real path),this is what I receive: "wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found". This makes me think of, am I suppose to have XP also? ..'cause I formated my computer two hours ago, I had XP, so this kinda pisses me off. Help me please :<.
> Thanks in advance :>.


I had the same error, and doing an "ls -la" on the directory revealed that the files had the wrong owner (root).  cd to that directory, and run



```
sudo chown <username> **
```

and it may work.  It worked for me.

----------


## Juggercat

this guide seems kind of old... what OS are u running?

i mean... why dont u just get wine thorugh the synaptic manager?

im running ubuntu 8.04 hardy... and i installed wine through synaptic...
copies my WOW folder to drive_c in .wine folder..
and did "wine wow.exe" and everything works..
had some bugs but well...

btw.. whenever u go into a cave or underneath a roof...

turn your mini map off... or else all the text will disappear.. 

good luck

----------


## munchy4444

Hey, i got some problems... i changed the refresh rate on the game and for some reason my actual screen resolution changed and it wont let me fix it! also for the preformance tweak i cant find the HKEY_CURRENT_USER thing...

----------


## akbeancounter

> why dont u just get wine thorugh the synaptic manager?


The first few paragraphs come from the WoW wiki, which states that these are generic instructions for all Linux OS'es.  The only thing you can really count on working for all Linuces is command-line input, because it speaks directly to the kernel.  Ubuntu includes Synaptic by default, but not all distros do.

-- A.

----------


## zapperzen

Someone might have already put this up.   If your missing the config.wtf file because you just installed wow from the download; well everyone says just log in to a chariter.  That dosn't work if WoW won't load at all.  You can create the config.wtf file with gedit and just put in only 3 lines that are needed for wow.  Then your able to log in and things should work ok. At least it did for me.

----------


## Harpz

I just recently upgraded my graphics card from an GeForce 6600Gt to a 7950GT i had to use EnvyNG to get the latest drivers for the card befor i could access all video options with in wow.

The problem im having is that if i don't run wow in windowed mode my mouse locks and wont move and no matter how may keys i press the only way i can get back to desktop is to press the reset button on my tower.

Also when using window mode im unable to hold down alt and click on an icon. I use Shift, Ctrl and Alt as page modifiers on BT4.

I never had this problem with the 6600GT only since i changed cards.

2.00ghz dual core
2gb
7950GT
173.14.12
Wine 1.1.4

----------


## Sammi

@Icerat

Those are all common problems and the solutions are covered in the troubleshooting section.

----------


## Harpz

> @Icerat
> 
> Those are all common problems and the solutions are covered in the troubleshooting section.


Must have missed it as i cant see how to fix the problem, any pointers?
Mike

----------


## 0xnate

I get this every time i try to run the game. any ideas?


The application has encountered a critical error.
ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception


The instruction at "0x713350" referenced memory at "0x000000"
The memory could not be "read"



I am running 32 bit 8.04.
and the wow install has all of the patches installed.

----------


## Thr33finger

Hello,
I spent a long time reading through all the replies and suggestions and I cannot get WoW to work. The game loads and the opening video plays awesome. No glitching or anything. Then upon either letting the game plat the video out or pressing enter to skip the video the mouse turns into the armoured glvoe and the whole computer freezes up but I can still move the mouse. so far i have tried the following:

I edited donfig.wtf and input the following lines:
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxAPI "OpenGL"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET screenEdgeFlash "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET vertexShaders "0"
SET showfootprints "0"
SET SkyCloudLayers "0"
SET Sound_EnableHardware "1"
SET particleDensity "0.25"
SET gxFixLag "0"

I also did the registry edit to create the OpenGL folder and disable extensions..

My computer is a Sony Laptop Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor T5450,  2gb ram.

Please help me out. What should I try next?

----------


## Milkium

Hey guys.
I have an ATI Radeon Xpress graphics card.
I followed the instructions here: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/12/20/how...ux-using-wine/

And everything works fine until I boot up WoW.
It seems as though when I do, all the colors on  my screen get messed up and smeared so that I can't read anything. It almost looks corrupted I guess. When I press "esc", it closes WoW, yet the effect continues on to my Desktop. I can move my mouse, but nothing is legible or visible for that matter.

So I have to restart my computer. How do I fix this?

----------


## Milkium

Nevermind guys, opening WoW in window mode fixed it.

----------


## Dyne87

alright this may have already come up but i have an i945 chipset and im having video problems. my minimap turns white and i lose all text when i enter towns/instances/buildings. i also have "crayola graphics" where there are no textures on the ground. also my icons for items, spells, etc. are sometimes jumbled.

ive done some research and all i can find is that there is a problem with the drivers that cause the problems and intel hasnt released any to fix this. 

i finally decided to ask for help with this after about 3 weeks of "crayola" wow. any information would be appreciated.

----------


## Milkium

Hey guys.
I have an ATI Radeon Xpress graphics card.
I'm using Wine version 1.1.5

Why is it that when I try to play, everything looks like the screenshot I took? 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...reenshot-1.png

This is what my Conf.wtf looks like.

SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "100"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET accountName "Closecrow"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET locale "enUS"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET spellEffectLevel "5"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET realmName "Moonrunner"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET gameTip "5"
SET uiScale "1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "2"
SET M2UseShaders "0"

----------


## sezicoolcat

> I get this every time i try to run the game. any ideas?
> 
> 
> The application has encountered a critical error.
> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
> 
> 
> The instruction at "0x713350" referenced memory at "0x000000"
> The memory could not be "read"
> ...




I get that error - but only on running WoW first time around. Close all WoW related groups. And retry. Gets in now, no probs - even if I exit again.

Hope that helps...

I have a problem with the patch downloading. Its supposed to download once I exit WoW. It used to do it fine. tonight - just sits there on 0% of 922MB. Left it for an hour. returned to PC. Still just sitting there.

Otherhalf uses XP and WoW on my router - so don't want to touch any settings (port redirection ONLY down to my pc, as I have read on similiar threads) as that going to mess about with his WoW / updates. Been reading through pages of threads now - wasted all my PC time. Got washing up to do now...

Sarah

----------


## Milkium

The game appears to be working now.
The only thing is my framerate.

At maximum I get about 26 fps. And that's only when I'm in windowed mode.
Is there any way to change this?

----------


## Invisible?

> I don't wanna speak too soon (it will probably screw up after I hit post message), but I found someone else with the same problem, and it looks like turning off shaders fixed it for them. Been playing about 45 minutes now with no problems, hoping to God that it fixed my problem.
> 
> Edit: Look at that, 5 minutes later and it screws up. Hate to say it but I'm giving up and putting windows back on. Sick of doing this crap. I hate windows, but as long as wine fails to do what I need, I can't leave it.


Yeah I'm getting the same problem.
Its not something to do with addons I know that much because I was getting it before I had any addons.
For me its a bit more jumpy goes from 255 fps to 4. As you can imagine this really really ticks me off.
A solution via Wine or the people here would be much appreciated.

----------


## skyviannes

hey, just something i thought i'd throw in in case no one else covered it.  I was able to solve a few of my issues with fonts and with running the updates by installing winetricks  and installing the windows fonts through it.  I'm sure there's other features of the program some users might find useful.  

http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks

----------


## skyviannes

> Hmm. What is your display depth? OpenGL doesn't work that good in 16-bit... also, in winecfg try disabling pixel and vertex shaders. *shrugs* do you have updated video drivers? (in case of nVIDIA, at least, get the drivers from the official site.. I dunno about ATI though). Try closing all programs opened before trying WoW... that's all that comes to mind :/ else, you could paste the same logfile in the WINE forums so they can help you there more than I have tried xD.
> 
> Oh, also, try copying WoW to a local folder on your Linux drive. Unless the folder where you have WoW is in a FAT32 drive (which I doubt), Linux can't write in NTFS partitions without a special package, so I'd recommend to try to copy the entire WoW folder (without Program Files, it's okay) to somewhere in your home folder and run it from there after changing all permissions to 777 inside the folder (say you copied the WoW folder to /home/user/WoW, then you'd do "chmod 777 WoW -R" from your home folder). That'd be a good try.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I wonder, do you have the correct video drivers for your video card? The monitor's default depth in 24 is okay, just be sure that in the display depths in the subsections there is also a 24 one there.


the tip about disabling pixel shaders made my wow work after nearly a week of tweaking and debugging to try to make it work, never thot of trying that lol. TY TY

----------


## brookswm

I wanted to bump this since I was having WoW problems myself and after I found this tread was able to set it up and get it running problem free.

----------


## Arckon360

From:
Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron?!)
MotherBoard: Asus ATNBX-VM
Possessor: AMD Athlon 2800+
DDR RAM: 512
Graphic Card: Nvidia nForce 2 MCP(integrated) [Driver unknown however i believe it has been updated via EnvyNG] if you give me a code i can tell you what it is exacly

To: 
*Computer Specs*
Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron)
MotherBoard: Asus ATNBX-VM
Possessor: AMD Athlon 2800+
DDR RAM: 1028 (debating going to 2056 for 29$)
Graphic Card: EVGA e-GeForce 6200(256MB)

only issue i have is the cursor is flickering when i move it(but i still have to look around to see if their are threads on this)
Edit: just nrm...(when i installed new hardware the wtf file got reset so i just added the opengl thing again and BAM worked like a charm) just a note to anyone who was wondering...32mb graphics cards cannot run wow  :Capital Razz:

----------


## rolliespop

:Popcorn: Hi, I am New to this ubuntu and i am a gammer also. My son  :Guitar:  wants me to play WoW but I am looking for an UP TO DATE way to install on my Dell. It seems like everyone is having trouble with this install.  I NEED HELP TOO. :Confused:  If You Find a way to install and fix any problem please let me know :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  You can email me at rolliespop@gmail.com or use this Ubuntu site.

Thanks Jim.

----------


## MunkyJunky

You could try using CrossOver games, by CodeWeavers (http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/). It runs WoW with no problems (or so it seems, I don't play it). However, CrossOver is a COMMERCIAL variant of Wine. You can get a free trial, if you want to look into it.

----------


## Bahb

:Sad:

----------


## Bahb

> I got the problem fixed it was the problem I was having was that the visaual effects were on extra. I am running wow and ubuntu 8.04. I have another problem I used to have 20-30 fps on 800x600 and everything low in windows xp and now Im getting on the same settings 13fps and its laggy anyone know the solution to this. Here are my specs of my laptop.
> 
> Intel Pentium 4
> Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
> Nvidia Geforce fx5200 64mb video card
> 1 gig ram 
> 80 gig hd
> Wine Version 1.0rc1
> 
> ...


As you are on a laptop no, I do not know how to improve low fps, only where the issue lies.




> Windows® System 2000/XP OS:
> 
> - Intel Pentium® IV 1.5 GHz or AMD XP 1500+ MHz
> - 1024 MB RAM
> *- 64 MB 3D graphics card with Hardware Transform and Lighting, such as NVIDIA® GeForce FX 5700 class card or above*
> - Two-button scroll-wheel mouse


Turn every graphics enhancement off, every one and see how your FPS is then.

----------


## Sammi

> Hi, I am New to this ubuntu and i am a gammer also. My son  wants me to play WoW but I am looking for an UP TO DATE way to install on my Dell. It seems like everyone is having trouble with this install.  I NEED HELP TOO. If You Find a way to install and fix any problem please let me know You can email me at rolliespop@gmail.com or use this Ubuntu site.
> 
> Thanks Jim.


Have you even tried following this guide?

What part do you find to be out of date? It tells you how to install an up to date version of Wine, and then how to get WoW installed. There's potentially some info in the complete guide that could be cut, because installing WoW under Wine/Ubuntu has only gotten easier the last couple of years.

----------


## AilesGrises

I installed WoW in my ubuntu directory rather than Wine's pretend windows one, does this make a difference when running the program? If so, how do I uninstall?

When I start WoW it shows the news box, and when I hit play it shows the cinematic but after the cinematic it does nothing, other than having changed my resolution.

The game worked fine when I was running windows, so this has something to do with Ubuntu (Although I never installed new video drivers, so that could be it)

Computer specs will come later, I'm about to rush out the door.

----------


## Sammi

> I installed WoW in my ubuntu directory rather than Wine's pretend windows one, does this make a difference when running the program? If so, how do I uninstall?


WoW, like most other Blizzard games, doesn't care where it is installed and run from. Gotta love Blizzard for keeping things simple  :Very Happy: 

Oh and updating you video drivers is a must.

----------


## woodyhavoc

I just started using Ubuntu yesterday, so far I am loving it, once I got used to the Terminal, things have really started to make sense.  Anyway, I managed to get an older version of WoW installed, in hopes of getting the newer patches after logging in.  However, when I go to run it, it will bring up the news screen, then after clicking "Play" the screen will go black followed by a game crash message.  Any suggestions on this?

----------


## sirthorn

So I've grabbed the latest test-realm version in order to see just how bad things will be in the upcoming weeks once 3.0.2 goes live and forever after. And I've discovered that I can't be able to play under OpenGL.  :Sad: 

I'm running with ATI HD2600, with the latest drivers (Catalyst 8.9) and Wine (1.1.5) installed, and everything is fine except when I actually go to log in on a character. At that point the game crashes and throws a minimap error:



```
This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #0 (0x85100000) Assertion Failure
Program:	O:\World of Warcraft Public Test\Wow.exe
File:	.\MinimapFrame.cpp
Line:	1616
Expr:	!("CGMinimapFrame::Initialize(): can't get render target for minimap")
```

Has anyone else tried this an encountered the problem? I'm hoping to find a solution before patch day, so I'm not forced to run in Direct3D mode. (5-15 FPS is not good, and 15 is staring at a wall.)

Also, I know that there have been minimap problems in the past, and there was an addon around at some point that (from what I understand) disabled the minimap completely. But I can't seem to find that to see if it would be a workaround for the moment.

I'm hoping this doesn't end up being a "wait for ATI to fix their drivers, there's nothing we can do" situation. But I'm guessing that's what will happen....  :Sad:  Still, any advice would be appreciated!

----------


## Sammi

If I remember it correct, there was also some breakage with the 2.0, 2.3, and 2.4 WoW releases, but the Wine devs always fix it in due time. Thankfully WoW is one of the most important apps for the Wine project, and as we've experienced in the past, they really do work actively on ironing out WoW bugs.

So what I'm saying is this: Don't worry, be happy  :KDE Star:

----------


## dfgilbert

Hey guys, just reporting this to maybe save some others some irritation.

I jumped the gun and installed Wine update for 1.1.6.  Logged into wow and the full screen mode was broken for me.  It might just be my computer, but it was kind of annoying.  Had to downgrade (oh no 5 mins of my life are gone forever).  

What was happening is that my gnome panels were appearing over the game screen and the mouse was acting up, randomly changing my camera views.

So if you encounter this, I guess just go back to the version you had previously.

Edit:  I keep typing 1.1.16, damn my fat fingers!!!

----------


## sirthorn

> If I remember it correct, there was also some breakage with the 2.0, 2.3, and 2.4 WoW releases, but the Wine devs always fix it in due time.


Yes, I agree. But they can't fix certain things, such as the white minimap that ATI still hasn't fixed. I'm actually hopeful that it's an issue that can be fixed with Wine, because if I have to wait for ATI, it may never get fixed.

Or maybe I'll go buy Nvidia, but I really don't want to do that. Just bought this ATI less than a year ago, and my next upgrade was going to be a new processor.  :Neutral: 




> I jumped the gun and installed Wine update for 1.1.16.  Logged into wow and the full screen mode was broken for me.  It might just be my computer, but it was kind of annoying.  Had to downgrade (oh no 5 mins of my life are gone forever).  
> 
> What was happening is that my gnome panels were appearing over the game screen and the mouse was acting up, randomly changing my camera views.


Yeah, I just updated to 1.1.16 too and flipped to fullscreen. Nothing overlapped for me, but the game simply stretched out to fit within my panels. I normally play in windowed mode anyway, so it doesn't bother me much, but I'd like to get back having true fullscreen available at least. I'm sure that it'll get fixed soon.

----------


## dfgilbert

> Yes, I agree. But they can't fix certain things, such as the white minimap that ATI still hasn't fixed. I'm actually hopeful that it's an issue that can be fixed with Wine, because if I have to wait for ATI, it may never get fixed.
> 
> Or maybe I'll go buy Nvidia, but I really don't want to do that. Just bought this ATI less than a year ago, and my next upgrade was going to be a new processor. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just updated to 1.1.16 too and flipped to fullscreen. Nothing overlapped for me, but the game simply stretched out to fit within my panels. I normally play in windowed mode anyway, so it doesn't bother me much, but I'd like to get back having true fullscreen available at least. I'm sure that it'll get fixed soon.


I posted it on the wine bugzilla, a report was posted 



> Users told at the mailing list that this could be caused due to the new feature
> "Support for X11 desktop work area.


And it was also reported for a few other games.  So, if anyone plays full screen, I'd avoid this patch for a while.

----------


## KevNice

I've been trying to get WOW to work with Wine and have come across a frustrating issue.

So far I've:

1. Downloaded the WOW install and installed successfully through Wine
2. Got all the WOW update patches and installed successfully
3. Installed Wine version 1.1.5 (I read around the forums and supposedly that is the best one for WOW)

However, every time I try to play, the game loads and the opening movie plays successfully; but when the movie stops, nothing happens. Just a black screen. I am able to move the mouse (it is the WOW icon mouse not the regular setting) but that's it. Nothing happens and I am forced to restart. The same thing happens with 1.1.5 and with the newer version, and also with the older stable version.

Anyone know what's going on here? I would really appreciate it (from one WOW addict to another :Popcorn: )

----------


## Mad-Halfling

I've always run it fullscreen ok, but with 1.1.6 I've had a strange problem

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946351

Anyone else getting this (or could ppl test it if poss to see if it happens on their systems too).

Cheers

MH

----------


## Mad-Halfling

Just a quick note to those wanting to downgrade 1.1.6 to 1.1.5, here's how to do it and lock the version.  Execute the command
sudo apt-get remove wine
download the 1.1.5 deb file from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html then double-click it and install it.  Then pull up Synaptic, find wine, select it and hit [Package][Lock Version] if you want the updates to be bypassed for it (otherwise you will have to deselect the specific update for it each time the update program runs).

----------


## Booga71

Given that the new WoW patch comes out today, I expect it to be an exciting evening on trying to get everything to work again  :LOL:

----------


## dfgilbert

> I've been trying to get WOW to work with Wine and have come across a frustrating issue.
> 
> So far I've:
> 
> 1. Downloaded the WOW install and installed successfully through Wine
> 2. Got all the WOW update patches and installed successfully
> 3. Installed Wine version 1.1.5 (I read around the forums and supposedly that is the best one for WOW)
> 
> However, every time I try to play, the game loads and the opening movie plays successfully; but when the movie stops, nothing happens. Just a black screen. I am able to move the mouse (it is the WOW icon mouse not the regular setting) but that's it. Nothing happens and I am forced to restart. The same thing happens with 1.1.5 and with the newer version, and also with the older stable version.
> ...


I had a lot of issues at first too.  I suggest reading and following the howto line for line.  Then going to the trouble shooting section and find your video card and see if there's any settings you should try out.  If there's still problems, I'd try some of the other stuff in the troubleshooting, I think there's something that mentioned blank screens, but I don't know for sure.

----------


## dj_ee3

I tried to install the game but I have problems going from iso  1 to iso2. The problem is that when it's time to change the the iso file I can't unmount it. For example the instalation reach 24% (just made the procent up I don't know at what procent the iso has to be changed) and a new window open and it says "Put disc two"(or something like that) I go to the folder with the iso files and I try to unmount disc 1 and a error come up saying that the cd is still in use. I have the game in cd version also and the problem is the same when it's time to change cd-s the cd drive doesn't open and ubuntu shows me a window saying that  this cd is still in use. Help me please because that is not problem just for wow that is problem for all games that are on more than one cd or dvd. !!! Thank you a lot..

----------


## Booga71

> I tried to install the game but I have problems going from iso  1 to iso2. The problem is that when it's time to change the the iso file I can't unmount it. For example the instalation reach 24% (just made the procent up I don't know at what procent the iso has to be changed) and a new window open and it says "Put disc two"(or something like that) I go to the folder with the iso files and I try to unmount disc 1 and a error come up saying that the cd is still in use. I have the game in cd version also and the problem is the same when it's time to change cd-s the cd drive doesn't open and ubuntu shows me a window saying that  this cd is still in use. Help me please because that is not problem just for wow that is problem for all games that are on more than one cd or dvd. !!! Thank you a lot..


Read this, and follow it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

Worked perfectly for me. I don't think ubuntu can remount disks during the install.

----------


## Booga71

> Given that the new WoW patch comes out today, I expect it to be an exciting evening on trying to get everything to work again


Wasn't all that bad. Reverted back to wine 1.1.5, downloaded the WoW 3.0.2 patch (long download), installed it and everything seems to work just fine. I lost my screen resolution settings during the upgrade, but that happened on my wife's windows box too.

----------


## KevNice

I'm not sure but I think perhaps my video card is not compatible for WoW. It's not on the list in troubleshooting, here is the readout:



```
-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -C video
[sudo] password for billy: 
  *-display:0 UNCLAIMED   
       description: VGA compatible controller
       product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 2
       bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
       version: 0c
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list
       configuration: latency=0
  *-display:1 UNCLAIMED
       description: Display controller
       product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 2.1
       bus info: pci@0000:00:02.1
       version: 0c
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list
       configuration: latency=0
kevin@kevin-laptop:~$
```

am I screwed?

----------


## darkknight045

I was surprised, the only thing I had to do was disable my AddOns (not a Wine/Linux/Ubuntu problem) and I got in just fine!  No tweaking, no reverting versions, installed update, launch, and BAM! I've got a new haircut.

----------


## Booga71

> I was surprised, the only thing I had to do was disable my AddOns (not a Wine/Linux/Ubuntu problem) and I got in just fine!  No tweaking, no reverting versions, installed update, launch, and BAM! I've got a new haircut.


Only reverted back to 1.1.5 because of the 1.1.6 bug with the panels. Wanted to do that anyway. No new haircut yet, saving gold for my epic mount  :Very Happy:

----------


## dj_ee3

I installed the game fine but even though I set it up for private server it doesn't want to connect me .. here is the error http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1...eenshotbb5.png

----------


## sirthorn

> even though I set it up for private server


I doubt you'll get much support for using a private server here, but for what it's worth, it sounds like that server isn't set up for the new patch.

----------


## dj_ee3

I know the server says to play with 2.40 patch but when I open the game it downloads  a patch for 3.x.x ( I don't know the version exactly) on it's own.Is there a way to stop the automatic upgrading so I can stay with 2.40? Thank you in advice.

----------


## KevNice

I read the howto, and it says this:



```
If config.wtf does not exist, run the game and log into a character
```



```
If you experience poor performance, graphical glitches, or the game does not run at all, then add the following 

SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
```

So their solution for a game that doesn't run is to edit a file that may not exist UNTIL YOU LOG IN to the game?

 :Confused:

----------


## Booga71

> I read the howto, and it says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> If config.wtf does not exist, run the game and log into a character
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


That file is in the WTF folder, if not, create it, and put at least the ogl entry in it.

----------


## KevNice

> That file is in the WTF folder, if not, create it, and put at least the ogl entry in it.


It's not there, how should I create it? how should I name it? Could you post what yours says? I'm a noob still (in both Ubuntu and Wow)

Edit: Nevermind, I got the file created and added some of those lines, and now I can load up and log into the game. Just needs a bit of tweaking as it's quite glitchy.

----------


## Mad-Halfling

Got a really weird one here.  I had problems patching under wine - it downloaded the patch and then just seemed to delete the files so (as I dual boot) I patched the game under vista.  I checked and it runs fine under vista, I can log in and get my char list up ok, but when I try to run it under wine it comes up with an error saying there's a corrupt file under wow.exe - Achievement.dbc (error stack will be posted at the bottom).  If I run the repair then it eventually says there are too many errors to repair and I need to reinstall - even though the installation works fine on windows.  Anyone else getting anything like this?

==================================================  ============================
World of WarCraft (build 9056)

Exe:      F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time:     Oct 16, 2008 10:26:11.312 AM
User:     phil
Computer: sheep123
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #131 (0x85100083) File Corrupt
Program:	F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	DBFilesClient\Achievement.dbc




WoWBuild: 9056
Settings: 
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET locale "enGB"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxRefresh "50"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET MaxLights "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "237"
SET particleDensity "0.300000"
SET baseMip "1"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "0.9"
SET ffx "0"
SET realmName "Aszune"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "0.95999997854233"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "180"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "1"
SET gameTip "79"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET mouseInvertPitch "1"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET profanityFilter "0"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET ShowTargetCastbar "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET cameraView "4"
SET EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1.3999999761581"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET autoSelfCast "1"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET spellEffectLevel "4"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET Sound_NumChannels "64"
SET scriptErrors "1"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "2000"
SET guildMemberNotify "1"
SET Sound_EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "90"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET showTargetOfTarget "1"
SET questFadingDisable "1"
SET fctCombatState "1"
SET fctLowManaHealth "1"
SET fctHonorGains "1"
SET fctAuras "1"
SET showPartyBackground "1"
SET showPartyDebuffs "0"
SET CombatLogRangeParty "2000"
SET CombatLogRangePartyPet "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayersPets "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayers "2000"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayersPets "2000"
SET displayFreeBagSlots "1"
SET stopAutoAttackOnTargetChange "1"
SET UnitNameFriendlyPetName "0"
SET UnitNameCompanionName "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET installType "Retail"
SET portal "eu"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 4/4 threads...

--- Thread ID: 27 ---
7B88EA34 7C77D5D0 0001:0006DA34 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll

--- Thread ID: 26 ---
7B88EA34 7C8EE9B0 0001:0006DA34 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
7B88EA85 7C8EE9D0 0001:0006DA85 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
006BCFC4 7C8EE9F8 0001:002BBFC4 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007E8CCF 7C8EEA30 0001:003E7CCF F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007E8D74 7C8EEA48 0001:003E7D74 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7BC6C192 7C8EEAE8 0001:0005B192 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7BC6C3C2 7C8EF3D8 0001:0005B3C2 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
B7E014FB 7C8EF4C8 0000:00000000 <unknown>

--- Thread ID: 25 ---
7BC69B7B 7CD43828 0001:00058B7B C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7BC69E52 7CD43858 0001:00058E52 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7B88C362 7CD439A8 0001:0006B362 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
7B88C55C 7CD439C8 0001:0006B55C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
006BB095 7CD439E4 0001:002BA095 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D7725 7CD439F8 0001:002D6725 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007E8CCF 7CD43A30 0001:003E7CCF F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007E8D74 7CD43A48 0001:003E7D74 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7BC6C192 7CD43AE8 0001:0005B192 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7BC6C3C2 7CD443D8 0001:0005B3C2 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
B7E014FB 7CD444C8 0000:00000000 <unknown>

--- Thread ID: 9 [Current Thread] ---
006BF952 0039F544 0001:002BE952 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006B7173 0039F550 0001:002B6173 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006DFC24 0039F574 0001:002DEC24 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006BAD90 0039F5AC 0001:002B9D90 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006B6ED1 0039F5C8 0001:002B5ED1 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006E32B1 0039FAF8 0001:002E22B1 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006B339C 0039FC24 0001:002B239C F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006B53D0 0039FD68 0001:002B43D0 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0058480F 0039FD98 0001:0018380F F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
005A4214 0039FDE8 0001:001A3214 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004263F0 0039FE54 0001:000253F0 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00426591 0039FE6C 0001:00025591 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00406B28 0039FF08 0001:00005B28 F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7B877B37 0039FFE8 0001:00056B37 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 4/4 threads...

--- Thread ID: 27 ---
7B88EA34 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+68 (0x00000001,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7B88EA85 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x00000001,0x7C77DA1C,0x00455179,0x00000001)
007C99ED WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x00454FA0,0x0249C490,0x0000001B)
00455179 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0249C490,0x006A1240,0x0249C4B0,0x7BC8A444)
006A1297 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000020D4,0x006A1240,0x7C77DAE8,0x7BC6C192)
7BC6BAFE ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+14 (0x006A1240,0x0249C4B0,0x10012A03,0x00000000)
7BC6C192 ntdll.dll    <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7C77DB1C,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7BC6C3C2 ntdll.dll    <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFCCFB8,0x7C77E490,0x7C77E490,0x7C77E490)
B7E014FB              start_thread+203 (0x7C77EB90,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 26 ---
7B88EA34 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+68 (0x00000064,0x00000000,0x7C8EE9D0,0x7B8552A7)
7B88EA85 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x00000064,0x007E8CF5,0x7BC8A444,0x02495708)
006BCFC4 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02495708,0x448DE085,0x007E8CF5,0x0234B588)
007E8CCF WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0234B588,0x7BC6BAFE,0x0234B588,0x007E8CF5)
007E8D74 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x007E8CF5,0x0234B588,0x10012A03,0x00000000)
7BC6C192 ntdll.dll    <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7C8EEB1C,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7BC6C3C2 ntdll.dll    <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFD0FB8,0x7C8EF490,0x7C8EF490,0x7C8EF490)
B7E014FB              start_thread+203 (0x7C8EFB90,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 25 ---
7BC69B7B ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+523 (0x00000001,0x7CD43890,0x00000004,0x00000000)
7BC69E52 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+98 (0x00000001,0x7CD43890,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7B88C362 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+322 (0x00000001,0x7CD439D0,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
7B88C55C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x000020B8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7BC8A444,0x007E8CF5)
006BB095 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x017135E0,0x007E8CF5,0x01713660,0x7CD43A30)
006D7725 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01713600,0x44D73085,0x007E8CF5,0x01713660)
007E8CCF WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01713660,0x7BC6BAFE,0x01713660,0x01713660)
007E8D74 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x007E8CF5,0x01713660,0x10012A03,0x00000000)
7BC6C192 ntdll.dll    <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7CD43B1C,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7BC6C3C2 ntdll.dll    <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFD4FB8,0x7CD44490,0x7CD44490,0x7CD44490)
B7E014FB              start_thread+203 (0x7CD44B90,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 9 [Current Thread] ---
006BF952 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x029F62B0,0x0039F574,0x006DFC24,0x02A00028)
006B7173 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02A00028,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00062116)
006DFC24 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02A00028,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00062116)
006BAD90 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02A00028,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00062116)
006B6ED1 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02A00028,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00062116)
006E32B1 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x029F6130,0x02A00028,0x00062116,0x0039FC34)
006B339C WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02381848,0x02A00028,0x00000000,0x00000000)
006B53D0 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02381848,0x029F60AC,0x02A00028,0x00000001)
0058480F WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0096162C,0x000000E7,0x005A56AE,0x004037C4)
005A4214 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01711468,0x00000007,0x00000000,0x00000893)
004263F0 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00406AC0,0x00000001,0x00000001)
00426591 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0040AD89,0x00400000,0x00000000,0x00111D08)
00406B28 WoW.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFDF000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7B877B37 KERNEL32.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

0x00400000 - 0x0138E000  F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0x10000000 - 0x10069000  F:\ubuntu\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll
0x7B820000 - 0x7B93C000  C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
0x7BC10000 - 0x7BCA6000  C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7C460000 - 0x7C49D000  C:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
0x7CFC0000 - 0x7CFCC000  C:\windows\system32\psapi.dll
0x7D000000 - 0x7D02C000  C:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x7D490000 - 0x7D498000  C:\windows\system32\msacm32.drv
0x7D560000 - 0x7D56F000  C:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
0x7D580000 - 0x7D5A4000  C:\windows\system32\winealsa.drv
0x7D5F0000 - 0x7D677000  C:\windows\system32\winex11.drv
0x7D7D0000 - 0x7D7DF000  C:\windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x7D7F0000 - 0x7D844000  C:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
0x7D860000 - 0x7D94D000  C:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x7D950000 - 0x7D974000  C:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll
0x7D980000 - 0x7D9A0000  C:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
0x7D9B0000 - 0x7DA61000  C:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
0x7DA70000 - 0x7DB7B000  C:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
0x7DB90000 - 0x7DBD5000  C:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
0x7DBE0000 - 0x7DBF7000  C:\windows\system32\mpr.dll
0x7DC00000 - 0x7DC46000  C:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
0x7DC50000 - 0x7DC66000  C:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
0x7DC70000 - 0x7DC7A000  C:\windows\system32\lz32.dll
0x7DC80000 - 0x7DC93000  C:\windows\system32\version.dll
0x7DCB0000 - 0x7DDA3000  C:\windows\system32\wined3d.dll
0x7DDB0000 - 0x7DDD3000  C:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll
0x7EB50000 - 0x7EBB7000  C:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll
0x7EBC0000 - 0x7EC0B000  C:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll
0x7EC20000 - 0x7ECA9000  C:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
0x7ECC0000 - 0x7EDF2000  C:\windows\system32\user32.dll
0x7EE00000 - 0x7EE84000  C:\windows\system32\winmm.dll


----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0039E758)

* = addr                            **                                *       
0039E750: EC EF 6A 00  58 E7 39 00  DC 20 00 00  02 00 00 00  ..j.X.9.. ......
0039E760: EC EF 6A 00  58 E7 39 00  6C E7 39 00  F8 F4 39 00  ..j.X.9.l.9...9.
0039E770: A3 35 6A 00  01 00 6E 00  90 23 6A 00  DC 20 00 00  .5j...n..#j.. ..
0039E780: 03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  30 61 9F 02  ............0a..
0039E790: 16 21 06 00  00 AB 34 02  00 E8 39 00  00 00 00 00  .!....4...9.....
0039E7A0: 70 F9 39 00  20 66 84 7B  0F 00 00 00  28 4F 8B 7B  p.9. f.{....(O.{
0039E7B0: 70 9E 84 7B  C0 48 6B 00  58 E8 39 00  FE 01 CF 67  p..{.Hk.X.9....g
0039E7C0: 09 25 0B 1D  00 00 00 00  34 FE 13 00  00 00 00 00  .%......4.......
0039E7D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039E7E0: 00 E8 39 00  00 9F 34 02  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ..9...4.........
0039E7F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039E800: 24 47 20 01  C0 B4 34 02  01 0B 6C 01  00 00 00 00  $G ...4...l.....
0039E810: 00 9F 34 02  72 65 61 6C  6D 6C 69 73  74 2E 77 74  ..4.realmlist.wt
0039E820: 66 00 00 00  0D 00 00 00  0F 00 00 00  24 47 20 01  f...........$G .
0039E830: E8 E4 39 00  70 F9 39 00  3C 49 91 00  FF FF FF FF  ..9.p.9.<I......
0039E840: 06 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  70 9E 84 7B  ............p..{
0039E850: 00 00 00 00  70 9E 84 7B  34 F3 39 00  C4 D0 6D 00  ....p..{4.9...m.
0039E860: 10 FE 13 00  F4 FA 39 00  D4 FA 39 00  A4 FC 39 00  ......9...9...9.
0039E870: 72 65 61 6C  6D 6C 69 73  74 2E 77 74  66 00 00 00  realmlist.wtf...
0039E880: 2D 65 6E 47  42 2E 4D 50  51 00 6E 47  42 2D 70 61  -enGB.MPQ.nGB-pa
0039E890: 74 63 68 2E  54 68 69 73  20 61 70 70  6C 69 63 61  tch.This applica
0039E8A0: 74 69 6F 6E  20 68 61 73  20 65 6E 63  6F 75 6E 74  tion has encount
0039E8B0: 65 72 65 64  20 61 20 63  72 69 74 69  63 61 6C 20  ered a critical 
0039E8C0: 65 72 72 6F  72 3A 0A 0A  45 52 52 4F  52 20 23 31  error:..ERROR #1
0039E8D0: 33 31 20 28  30 78 38 35  31 30 30 30  38 33 29 20  31 (0x85100083) 
0039E8E0: 46 69 6C 65  20 43 6F 72  72 75 70 74  0A 50 72 6F  File Corrupt.Pro
0039E8F0: 67 72 61 6D  3A 09 46 3A  5C 75 62 75  6E 74 75 5C  gram:.F:\ubuntu\
0039E900: 57 6F 72 6C  64 20 6F 66  20 57 61 72  63 72 61 66  World of Warcraf
0039E910: 74 5C 57 6F  57 2E 65 78  65 0A 46 69  6C 65 3A 09  t\WoW.exe.File:.
0039E920: 44 42 46 69  6C 65 73 43  6C 69 65 6E  74 5C 41 63  DBFilesClient\Ac
0039E930: 68 69 65 76  65 6D 65 6E  74 2E 64 62  63 0A 0A 0A  hievement.dbc...
0039E940: 0A 00 39 00  F4 F2 39 00  02 00 00 00  08 02 00 00  ..9...9.........
0039E950: 40 EC 39 00  04 F3 39 00  38 00 00 00  60 55 CA 7B  @.9...9.8...`U.{
0039E960: E4 52 CA 7B  9C EB 39 00  E4 52 CA 7B  00 00 00 00  .R.{..9..R.{....
0039E970: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039E980: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039E990: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039E9A0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 66 00  ..............f.
0039E9B0: 3A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 66 00  3A 00 66 00  :.........f.:.f.
0039E9C0: 3A 00 00 00  00 00 66 00  3A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  :.....f.:.......
0039E9D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039E9E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039E9F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA00: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA10: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA20: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA30: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA40: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA50: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA60: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA70: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA80: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EA90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EAA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EAB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EAC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EAD0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EAE0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EAF0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EB00: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EB10: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EB20: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EB30: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0039EB40: A8 FD 13 00  94 EB 39 00  7F 37 C4 7B  A8 FD 13 00  ......9..7.{....
0039EB50: A8 FD 13 00  A4 EB 39 00  7F 37 C4 7B  10 FE 13 00  ......9..7.{....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

==================================================  ====================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     3592

Percent memory used:    18
Total physical memory:  2123931648
Free Memory:            1732038656
Page file:              3127406592
Total virtual memory:   2147352575

----------


## Booga71

> Got a really weird one here.  I had problems patching under wine - it downloaded the patch and then just seemed to delete the files so (as I dual boot) I patched the game under vista.  I checked and it runs fine under vista, I can log in and get my char list up ok, but when I try to run it under wine it comes up with an error saying there's a corrupt file under wow.exe - Achievement.dbc (error stack will be posted at the bottom).  If I run the repair then it eventually says there are too many errors to repair and I need to reinstall - even though the installation works fine on windows.  Anyone else getting anything like this?


Sorta got this. Move your linux installation (I am guessing you didn't link to the windows partition), copy the windows files to the original, now empty location, overwrite the windows config.wtf with your linux version, and it should work. Problem is you have a partial patch file on linux now, and when just copying the windows files it doesn't overwrite everything. At least this worked for me.

----------


## Mad-Halfling

It's all the same shared installation - the same physical file.  I have vista on 1 partition, ubuntu on another and a 3rd data partition accessible by both on which wow is installed (I've always had it this way and it's always worked booting from either OS).  This is why I am so confused, the same file-set is running ok on windows but reporting an error on wine.  I am currently trying a reinstall, completely under wine (I originally installed it on windows and then got it working under wine, but this never seemed to be an issue) to see if this solves it.

----------


## Mad-Halfling

Problems people might want to check, if you have OS and data partitions, is your drive space on you home partition.  The patch downloads to your wine c-drive rather than the WoW directory (the Blizz f***tard programmers are _still_ doing that for some reason).  I had to do a 2-stage patch - first run the 3.0.1 patch, then download and run the 3.0.1 to 3.0.2 patch.  A reinstall solved the bad patching issue.  Maybe blizz will give me an extra days account credit to make up for the day I've lost trying to sort out their patching probems - hahahahahahaha

----------


## sirthorn

Well I hope I won't have to install under Wine. I ran into the Acheivements.dbc problem too, so I wiped my install partition (I give WoW its own disk to play in), but I'm currently reinstalling it in XP instead of Wine.

Also, I tried to run Repair.exe in both Wine and XP, and both times it said it needed too much data to repair. Yet WoW runs fine under XP, not having any problem with the DBC file.

Something seems funky with this here patch....

----------


## sirthorn

Just as a follow-up: It appears that installing within Wine is the solution. I couldn't tell you why, but a wipe and install under XP produced the same error with Acheivements.dbc; after a wipe and install in Wine, no error.

This could also be the reason why I had problems with the 3.0.2 PTR client; I hadn't thought about installing under Wine.

----------


## Booga71

Anybody else has issues with the buttons on the minimap not moving? Since the patch I can't move them around to position them properly.

----------


## Acid_Wolf

* CPU Pentium 4
    * RAM 2 GB
    * Graphics card make and model nVidia 7600
    * Graphics card driver version number Not sure
    * Wine version number 1.0

I had sound working just before blizzard patched the game now i cant get sound back no matter what i do.

----------


## aranwe

tnx man great how to...but i stil have a problem
i manage to install and everything run gret but i want to speak on skype and play wow ...i install pulseaudio 
the sound in wow it is now jerky
any idea why     :Confused: 


noob in linux

----------


## Acid_Wolf

> * CPU Pentium 4
>     * RAM 2 GB
>     * Graphics card make and model nVidia 7600
>     * Graphics card driver version number Not sure
>     * Wine version number 1.0
> 
> I had sound working just before blizzard patched the game now i cant get sound back no matter what i do.


Problem Solved AOSS wasn't working because of where my wow is located im reinstalling it right now so that it will fully work.

----------


## Superbuddy2007

Can someone help me with this wow crash? ok when i run wow through wine, i get the events screen but when i press play, the movie starts then it crashes after the movie finishes...any theories on what might be happening

----------


## Catholicnerd

> Can someone help me with this wow crash? ok when i run wow through wine, i get the events screen but when i press play, the movie starts then it crashes after the movie finishes...any theories on what might be happening


I had the same problem, and the way I resolved it was by disabling the pixel shader option in the graphics tab of winecfg.  Good luck!

----------


## Merxtb

I just installed ubuntu on sunday, and ive been following the howto to the best of my noob abilities. I have the DVD wow and i couldnt get it to copy over so eventually i just downloaded the patcher and went from there. After downloading all day, it finally finished and i loaded up wow, it goes to the EULA screen, and is incredible laggy, mouse movements take 10seconds. I have done all the tweaks in the HowTo, so i dont know whats going on here, lend me a hand please  :Smile:

----------


## sirthorn

> After downloading all day, it finally finished and i loaded up wow, it goes to the EULA screen, and is incredible laggy, mouse movements take 10seconds. I have done all the tweaks in the HowTo, so i dont know whats going on here, lend me a hand please


Well, you'd need to give a bunch more information than that (system specs, especially video card) to hope for any real help, but are you sure that you're running WoW under OpenGL and not Direct3D?

----------


## rbll

Hello

I am having some problems with running wow on "full screen" it starts with showing up my panel and when i go to options and click on windowed mode and check Maximize it actually goes Full Screen without the panels. but when i do this my mouse and keyboard freezes so i need to reset my computer. i tryed everthing looked on google but couldnt find any solution.

What i already did ;

i put these lines in config.wtf

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"

PC spec ;

Intel Core 2 duo E6600
Nvidia geforce 7900
2GB RAM

----------


## UpSignal

Hello guys, i just followed this nice tutorial, piece of cake, no complications. I tried all performance tips here, and the game works fine, no problems so far. However, i'm having some little issues:

1 - I can see that i have a lot better graphics and performance on my windows XP. You know, the mouse pointer it's kinda slow, and the graphics are a bit uggly

2 - talking about gpl... wouldn't it be better to use directx? i heard there is ways to install directx no wine. How will that improoves wow?

What really annoys me is that kind of lag in the game, everything goes a bit slower than windows.

SOme additional info:

Using Ubuntu Hardy Heron
2.20 GHZ dual core processor
Laptop HP dv 6680
Nvidia gforce 8400M GS ( i installed ENVY to get the drives )
2 GB ram

i'm using dual boot with windows xp. I just copy the game folder from windows, and follow the tutorial here. Any tips guys? thanks so much

----------


## UpSignal

bump!

----------


## YokoZar

> 2 - talking about gpl... wouldn't it be better to use directx? i heard there is ways to install directx no wine. How will that improoves wow?


No, it won't.  Wine converts DirectX into OpenGL, because Linux video drivers only understand OpenGL.  Installing DirectX doesn't change this - Wine ignores the parts of DirectX that talk directly to the hardware anyway, since that won't translate to Linux.

----------


## UpSignal

i see. thanks for the reply. anyway, any tips for better graphics?

----------


## Milkium

Why does this happen when I get to the login screen?

----------


## scheuri

Hi all

I was using an acer laptop with a 8600 nvidia card to play WoW occassionally.
Now I am an owner of a Lenovo x200 (with Intel x4500 graphics) and a Lenovo t400 (Intel x4500 disabled, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 256MB enabled).
On both I installed Ubuntu 8.10 (updated as far as I could today).

However, I fail to play on both laptops due graphical glitches:

On the x200 (Intel):
I can start it, however there are no fonts (chat, descriptions, eg. quest-window) and the panel with the icons is not showing (actually, it does, but completely mangled).

On the t400 (ATI):
I could start it, but I did not because the Login Screen already showed graphical glitches such as no real graphics. It looks like I play an MP3 with winamp showing the graphical output...

Anyone an idea where I might find information to solve my issues?
Anyone have/had the same issues?

Thanks
scheuri

----------


## starcannon

Turn shadow quality to lowest possible setting; then click apply. That fixed that issue for me.

----------


## Eviljim

> Hi all
> 
> I was using an acer laptop with a 8600 nvidia card to play WoW occassionally.
> Now I am an owner of a Lenovo x200 (with Intel x4500 graphics) and a Lenovo t400 (Intel x4500 disabled, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 256MB enabled).
> On both I installed Ubuntu 8.10 (updated as far as I could today).
> 
> However, I fail to play on both laptops due graphical glitches:
> 
> On the x200 (Intel):
> ...


Not sure on the Intel one, but try the ATi driver V8.10 and see what happens (it worked on mine with a 2600XT card).

----------


## wolfe

Any idea why I cant move my shadow option slider?  its perma stuck on low.  I can max out all other settings, but this one will not move.  I'm running in opengl mode on an 8800gt

----------


## shredswithpiks

> Any idea why I cant move my shadow option slider?  its perma stuck on low.  I can max out all other settings, but this one will not move.  I'm running in opengl mode on an 8800gt


I'm not entirely sure, but after reading around...

OpenGL is said to not support the fancy shadows in this patch, and that they are D3D only. I cannot get them to work under wine (8800gts). I have heard some people confirm that the fancy shadows work fine on the new macbooks, which are all using OpenGL so I wonder if it's not simply a problem with wine+OpenGL.

That being said, running this in windows I can max everything out at 1650x1080, including multisampling, and get something like 240fps. In windows, when I turn on fancy shadows it drags the framerate down to 40-60fps, and if you're on a flight path or in a spot where you have a large view of objects an can swivel the camera kinda-sorta fast my frames drop to 2-3fps. 

Personally, the shadows aren't worth it to me in windows because of the enormously bad performance hit so I'm not sure they would be worth the effort of getting them to work under wine.

----------


## swtz

Hi folks  :Smile: 

So... I can't complain much. My wow works, at least for now while I am just leveling a new char and not raiding or anything.

I would like to let you know my specs and current configuration and see if there are any suggestions someone might have to improve my performance even more.

My spec:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz4 GB RamGeForce 8600 GT (nVidia)I am running Hardy Heroin.nVidia driver version: 169.12 (Is there a better one?)

My config.wtf:


```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1440x900"
SET gxRefresh "67"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "1277"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "4"
SET processAffinityMask "3"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET installType "Retail"
SET portal "us"
SET mouseSpeed "0.5"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "2"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET realmName "Blackrock"
SET gameTip "31"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET textureFilteringMode "5"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET groundEffectDist "140"
SET environmentDetail "1.5"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET gxMaximize "1"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET movieSubtitle "1"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "0.5"
```

I have applied the Regedit configuration.

I am starting the game with the following command:
env WINEPREFIX="/home/mannu/.wine" aoss wine "Z:\mnt\disk2\mannu\Games\wow_linux\Wow.exe" 

My findings:
I am running wow in full screen. I am getting 40 fps outside, sometimes 20-30 while fighting stuff. 30ish fps in Ogrimmar.Sometimes, even tho my fps is at 40 I still feel some flickering going on. Maybe add on related, but when I mouse over stuff in my bags I have a 0.5 seconds freeze which is really annoying. Overall, I think its good enough to not give me a reason to must have  windows installed, but I believe I could be getting better results.

Any help or suggestion will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

----------


## sirthorn

> Maybe add on related, but when I mouse over stuff in my bags I have a 0.5 seconds freeze which is really annoying.


If it happens every time you mouseover an item, you might try the UIFaster setting tweaks mentioned in the various FAQs. I know that does something to item icons, but offhand I don't quite remember what problems that setting addresses.

----------


## pmsumner

I had WoW working, but slowly, so tried updating graphics drivers (ATi Radeon 200M I think).  Then it stopped working completely, crashing on login.  Removed new drivers and forced reinstall of stock drivers, it worked again but with graphical glitches on entering buildings/cities... 

Now using the development builds of Wine and lo - everything is great!  :Smile:   Yay for Wine!  *glug*.  Only issue is that Minimap goes white in cities, and that appears to be a problem many people experience.

It was still slow so I've changed it from 1280x800 full-screen to 800x600 windowed.

I've also used the freebie Crossover that was given away yesterday and didn't see the advantage of it over Wine.

----------


## BabboMatteo

Hi everyone, thank for the thread, it is very useful!

I have an issue with my WoW/wine...
I recently upgraded to 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24.21 on a AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 1G/nVidia geForce 6600 256M, wine 1.1.7...

when I launch WoW i have this output:


```
matteo@cucciolinux:~/World of Warcraft$ ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on MPU-401 UART, disabling mixer
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\speech-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-speech-enGB.MPQ opened
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7d240000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7d240000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39edbc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ecac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f2d8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f434,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f59c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f520,0x00000000), stub!
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
  Major opcode of failed request:  128 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  588
  Current serial number in output stream:  588
Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
#0 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0 [0xb7b32767]
#1 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0(xcb_xlib_lock+0x2e) [0xb7b3281e]
#2 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 [0x7ea60518]
#3 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 [0x7e9eea75]
#4 [0xb7b37d38]
#5 [0xb7b37d38]
#6 [0xb7b37d38]
#7 [0xb7b37d38]
#8 [0xb7b37d38]
#9 [0xb7b37d38]
#10 [0xb7b37d38]
#11 [0xb7b37d38]
#12 [0xb7b37d38]
#13 [0xb7b37d38]
#14 [0xb7b37d38]
#15 [0xb7b37d38]
#16 [0xb7b37d38]
#17 [0xb7b37d38]
#18 [0xb7b37d38]
#19 [0xb7b37d38]

[1]+  Exit 1                  aoss wine Wow.exe
```

here's some output:


```
matteo@cucciolinux:~/World of Warcraft$ glxinfo | grep direct
direct rendering: Yes

matteo@cucciolinux:~/World of Warcraft$ cat WTF/Config.wtf | grep gx
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxRefresh "50"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxMaximize "1"
SET gxMultisample "4"
SET gxFixLag "1"
```

and here's my xorg.conf


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder57)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:19 PDT 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
# values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
#
# You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
# For example:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Default Screen" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
	#    Load           "v4l"
    Load           "v4l"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
    VendorName     "Acer"
    ModelName      "Acer AC711"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0


    Gamma           1
    ModeLine       "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "640x480@85" 36.0 640 696 752 832 480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@85" 56.3 800 832 896 1048 600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "832x624@75" 57.3 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@85" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
    ModeLine       "1024x768@43" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync +vsync interlace
    ModeLine       "1152x864@75" 108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x1024@60" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1400x1050@60" 122.6 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "monitor1"
    Gamma           1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA"
    BoardName      "NVIDIA GeForce"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA"
    BoardName      "NVIDIA GeForce"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1280x1024@60" "1400x1050@60" "1280x960@60" "1152x864@75" "1024x768@43" "1024x768@60" "1024x768@70" "1024x768@75" "1024x768@85" "832x624@75" "800x600@60" "800x600@85" "800x600@75" "800x600@72" "800x600@56" "640x480@85" "640x480@75" "640x480@72" "640x480@60"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "screen1"
    Device         "device1"
    Monitor        "monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

any help???
would be REALLY appreciated, i'm tired playin' WoW on my wife's hp XP laptop!!!  :Very Happy:   :LOL:

----------


## vixer

I'm running Wine 1.0.1 on Ubuntu 8.10

AMD Athlon64 X2 Dual Core 3800+
DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D
GeForce 8600 GT 512MB
4GB of Ram (currently only 3 recognized)
No overclocking.

I upgraded my hardware to the specs listed above, and I felt an overall improvement. I've been using Wine to play for 5 months with no problems.
However, recently my framerate has really nosedived.

I went from 40-50 FPS to 14-29 and even less in cities and towns. 

When I upgraded my hardware I installed a fresh copy of Intrepid, soon after I got WoW up and running again, the first WotLK patch came out. 

These events all happened within days, if not hours from one another. 

I'm not sure if it's the patch, my setup or what... I don't know. 

I'm pretty familiar with all the tips and tricks from the wiki. 
I've helped others getting WoW to run on Linux, so I'm not helpless. 
Just stuck.

Setting my the game effects to their lowest possible settings gets me to 22-35 fps, but I got better stats from my old AMD singlecore/Nvidia 6800. 

Is my 939 bottlenecking my vidcard? Do I have unreasonable expectations for this hardware?
What kind of performance should I be expecting?

Thanks for taking the time to answer.

----------


## shredswithpiks

> I'm running Wine 1.0.1 on Ubuntu 8.10
> 
> AMD Athlon64 X2 Dual Core 3800+
> DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D
> GeForce 8600 GT 512MB
> 4GB of Ram (currently only 3 recognized)
> No overclocking.
> 
> I upgraded my hardware to the specs listed above, and I felt an overall improvement. I've been using Wine to play for 5 months with no problems.
> ...


What resolution are you running WoW at? Using opengl in the WTF file? Do you somehow have the fancy shadows turned on? What's your multisampling set at?

With an 8800gts 320mb, I get 50+ in cities and solid 60s everywhere else at 1680x1050, if that could be any benchmark to you. That's on a e6600 core2duo, 3gb ram. I don't imagine the 939 would be bottlenecking things horribly and I think 40+fps should be the performance you should be getting under wine.

Fancy shadows aren't supposed to work at all under wine/opengl, but I've heard rumors that for some people it does work. When I use windows, enabling multisampling and fancy shadows makes the performance go to hell because of an issue with the nvidia drivers (a similar spec ATi setup owned by a friend of mine does not have the issue).

Hope something in that rant helps  :Smile:

----------


## shredswithpiks

> Hi folks 
> 
> So... I can't complain much. My wow works, at least for now while I am just leveling a new char and not raiding or anything.
> 
> I would like to let you know my specs and current configuration and see if there are any suggestions someone might have to improve my performance even more.
> 
> My spec:
> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz4 GB RamGeForce 8600 GT (nVidia)I am running Hardy Heroin.nVidia driver version: 169.12 (Is there a better one?)


My best suggestion is to overclock that Q6600  :Smile: 

I've had an E6600 running at 3.2ghz (stock is 2.4ghz) for over a year now - on the stock heatsink/fan with no problems. Everything I've read says the Q6600 overclocks just as well, if not better... so you should be able to squeeze some more performance out of it there.

----------


## vixer

> What resolution are you running WoW at? Using opengl in the WTF file? Do you somehow have the fancy shadows turned on? What's your multisampling set at?
> 
> With an 8800gts 320mb, I get 50+ in cities and solid 60s everywhere else at 1680x1050, if that could be any benchmark to you. That's on a e6600 core2duo, 3gb ram. I don't imagine the 939 would be bottlenecking things horribly and I think 40+fps should be the performance you should be getting under wine.
> 
> Fancy shadows aren't supposed to work at all under wine/opengl, but I've heard rumors that for some people it does work. When I use windows, enabling multisampling and fancy shadows makes the performance go to hell because of an issue with the nvidia drivers (a similar spec ATi setup owned by a friend of mine does not have the issue).
> 
> Hope something in that rant helps


I am running at 1680x1050, using openGL with shadows turned off, as well as death and screen glow. The rest of my settings are @ medium or lower. 

I wasn't aware of the multisampling issue, even after adjusting, I'm still only getting 29 max outdoors. 

Turned off all my addons, and cleared the temp files that Blizz suggested but still no change. 

I removed wine and reconfigured... I'm not sure what else I can try. 

I also tried that free CrossOver Games download from the other day with no change in performance. 

Something has changed but I don't know what.

----------


## illuminaris

Stage of progress: WOW and Wine are both installed. I've only installed the basic WOW straight from the disks and have not updated anything yet. Wine is running version 1.1.7 and I used this guide to install everything.

Problem: When I launch WOW using the terminal (plus -opengl) or the launch button on my desktop, it lags like crazy as soon as it opens. The lag is so bad at the log in screen that it takes about 5 seconds to register that my mouse has moved. 

My system and settings:
Radeon 9800 PRO ( I don't know if I have the most recent drivers or not )
2GB of RAM
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1.6GHz processor 

This exact same computer played WOW on Windows just fine, so I know that's not the problem.

When I input that glxr | rendering command or whatever, the answer is "NO"
My Config.wtf file looks like this...

SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "500.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET M2UseShaders "0"




Can someone please help me get it all figured out? I have a friend coming over in two days to play. Thank you in advance.

----------


## Sammi

> I am running at 1680x1050, using openGL with shadows turned off, as well as death and screen glow. The rest of my settings are @ medium or lower. 
> 
> I wasn't aware of the multisampling issue, even after adjusting, I'm still only getting 29 max outdoors. 
> 
> Turned off all my addons, and cleared the temp files that Blizz suggested but still no change. 
> 
> I removed wine and reconfigured... I'm not sure what else I can try. 
> 
> I also tried that free CrossOver Games download from the other day with no change in performance. 
> ...


I think you've ruled out mostly all configuration possibilities. Have you tried an older Nvidia driver?

----------


## illuminaris

I got help from someone in the Ubuntu IRC channel. They suggested that I download envyng which is the newer version of the program envy. This program automatically installs the newest graphics drivers for your video card. It completely solved the problem for me. Apparently I had too old of drivers and they weren't compatible with WOW. 

sudo apt-get install envyng-core

That's the command. It will ask you for a restart. Restart it, then come back and it should work. Make sure your using OPENGL though.

I'm not 100% sure on the command, but that should be it. Use the program at your own risk, because it's not an official program to my knowledge. It's updated by the community. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Worked for me!

----------


## Bios Element

WoW works with really no configuration at all beyond the basics. I don't need any reg tweaks and it runs fine. Heck, i tossed a guide on my blog but really it's only for people new to wine. WoW is simple enough to set up without much work.

----------


## guarnibl

I installed 8.10 today and Cedega -- 

WoW does not run at all. Followed all instructions, rendering is fine. It runs -- and the screen is all stretched -- and I can only see about 1/4th of the portal login screen. Tried full screen and window mode -- going to try re-installing and if that does not work, I'll try to force it to OpenGL. I'm using the latest NVIDIA drivers released on October 8th.

----------


## Sammi

> I installed 8.10 today and Cedega -- 
> 
> WoW does not run at all. Followed all instructions, rendering is fine. It runs -- and the screen is all stretched -- and I can only see about 1/4th of the portal login screen. Tried full screen and window mode -- going to try re-installing and if that does not work, I'll try to force it to OpenGL. I'm using the latest NVIDIA drivers released on October 8th.


Cedega? What?

Clean basic Wine should run WoW. Just follow the guide on: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

If you want to use a for-profit version of Wine with a friendly GUI, then use Crossover Games. It's based on the newest Wine code, while Cedega is a 5 year old ill maintained fork.

----------


## sirthorn

Speaking of needing more things to get it up and running, any idea if the ATI tweaks in Xorg's config file are better placed elsewhere (or even necessary) under Xorg 7.4 (Ubuntu 8.10)?

----------


## descheve

hey, i'm in a bit of a situation here,

after my (very old) fedora core 3 crashed, along with everything on my pc,
i bought a new one, and went to ubuntu.
Now ubuntu is fairly great only there is one problem:

installed wine = no problem
installed wow  = no problem
tried to play wow = i get 1 fram every 20sec =S
now i've looked into your guide and it said:
glxinfo | grep rendering if its no install drivers....
problem is i already installed it.  and configured it so i'm a bit lost
it keeps saying NO,NO,NO ... and i'm a lill lost...
can someone help me plz? ty!

info:

    * CPU: core2duo 2.0
    * RAM: 2GB 
    * Graphics card make and model : ati radeon X1300 (actually a X1550 but the pc sais its a X1300)
    * Graphics card driver version number ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run
    * Wine version number: last updated (can't remember it and not at the same pc  :Very Happy:  )


ty for help 
sincere regards
Dave

----------


## masterkoppa

Very nice Howto.

Im currently looking for a video card for an old pc I have running ubuntu and I really want to run WoW on it. The only problem is that I dont want to start trying diferent video cards until I get one working. 

Has anyone been able to successfully run WoW on any AGP based video card, at decent frame rates?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Sammi

@Descheve
Seems you have an issue with your ATI driver.

Try this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

Or use the phenomenal Envy app, that will do most of what the guide says automatically: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html



_Note that Envy isn't officially supported, so there is no crying to mommy if anything breaks  
Luckily all you have to do to clean up after Envy if anything goes wrong and you can't boot the grafical desktop environment and end up in a command prompt, is to write this simple command and press enter "envyng --uninstall-all"._

----------


## Sammi

> Very nice Howto.
> 
> Im currently looking for a video card for an old pc I have running ubuntu and I really want to run WoW on it. The only problem is that I dont want to start trying diferent video cards until I get one working. 
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully run WoW on any AGP based video card, at decent frame rates?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Any 7xxx or higher Nvidia card would run WoW well. Don't know if you can get any 7xxx cards in AGP tough. 64xx or higher should also be okay, and they should come in AGP. You'll probably have to get a used card, to get old AGP models.

----------


## masterkoppa

Thank you very much.

Also very fast reply, keep up the good work.

----------


## bapoumba

I removed two off topic posts Wine vs Cedega.

----------


## Booga71

Are there any upgrade information for 8.10 yet? I am currently running 8.04 LTS and Wine 1.1.5, but I am toying with the idea of upgrading to 8.10. Any downsides to that?

----------


## pmsumner

> Are there any upgrade information for 8.10 yet? I am currently running 8.04 LTS and Wine 1.1.5, but I am toying with the idea of upgrading to 8.10. Any downsides to that?


I use Intrepid (8.10) and bleeding edge Wine (1.1.7) with WoW and have absolutely no bother except the minimap being white indoors (ATI Radeon 200M).

----------


## Evilpoke

> Very nice Howto.
> 
> Im currently looking for a video card for an old pc I have running ubuntu and I really want to run WoW on it. The only problem is that I dont want to start trying diferent video cards until I get one working. 
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully run WoW on any AGP based video card, at decent frame rates?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I play with an Nvida Geforce 6600GT, which is agp, and the game runs fine.  Normally between 30-50 fps.

----------


## descheve

hey sammi,

sorry to say but both didn't work,
the guide you posted: already done it = no problem he sais its up and running.
the program i needed to install, didn't change a bit. :'(

Sorry to say but when i type: 
dave@Gunn:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

still the same thing. and the ati is in use and "vinked" 
so i'm stll stuck :s sorry
grtz (btw thanks for the help really appriciate it)

(and i'm running a ubuntu gutsy gibbon.)

thx
grtz

----------


## descheve

sorry was a double post

----------


## Sammi

ATI, tell me about it. Buy Nvidia next time.

----------


## descheve

> ATI, tell me about it. Buy Nvidia next time.


yeah but still, what the can i do now?

grtz

----------


## razer22

hi download wow 2.0.0 click on play now and runs video then it ctd.there is now to login please help thanks

----------


## Sammi

> yeah but still, what the can i do now?


Tell ATI to make some working drivers?

----------


## hadoken82

im a new ubuntu user.  my second day using it.  i play wow also.. go figure.

anyhow i burned wow to 2 dvd's and copied them all to my laptop running ubuntu.  made a folder on the desktop "wow"

i installed wine ect.

when i click on wow.exe within the folder.  and click Wine to run the application.

i get an error cannot find locale****.mpq  

only thing is/  on the original howto.  it just shows installing wine then running winecfg.

on the forum itself it shows installing wine in the same "folder" that wow is in?  which i didnt do.  would that be my problem? if so when im doing the command n the terminal for the location of wow.

would it be /desktop/wow ?

----------


## spaceghoti

I'm trying to run the upgrade of Lich King, and I get so far as to select "Install" and then my language, but then it just freezes.  I ran it from the command line and didn't see anything that looked like a problem, but of course I don't really know what I'm looking at.  When I tried running the installer with the "-opengl" or "-d3d" flags it gives me "installation files not found."

Anyone have any suggestions?

----------


## sirthorn

> I'm trying to run the upgrade of Lich King, and I get so far as to select "Install" and then my language, but then it just freezes.  I ran it from the command line and didn't see anything that looked like a problem, but of course I don't really know what I'm looking at.  When I tried running the installer with the "-opengl" or "-d3d" flags it gives me "installation files not found."
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


The problem is that the MPQ files are hidden on the disk. I have no idea how to properly mount the disk to fix the problem. I fired up my VirtualBox and copied the DVD contents to my hard drive and then installed.

Hopefully someone else can shed light on a pure-Wine solution, but if you've got a Windows installation (either virtualized or dual-boxed or whatever), that's the only thing I can recommend.

----------


## cnkbrown

followed the HOWTO, when I run WoW there is a black box obscuring most of the screen - see attached screenshot.  have this in config.wtf;



```
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxWindow "1"
```

running on Dell D610, with 2 Gig RAM, intel 915GM graphics, clean ibex install, wine 1.1.8. Ideas?

----------


## spaceghoti

> The problem is that the MPQ files are hidden on the disk. I have no idea how to properly mount the disk to fix the problem. I fired up my VirtualBox and copied the DVD contents to my hard drive and then installed.
> 
> Hopefully someone else can shed light on a pure-Wine solution, but if you've got a Windows installation (either virtualized or dual-boxed or whatever), that's the only thing I can recommend.


I noticed that, and I was able to copy the files en-masse to my hard drive via my Windows partition.  I see them in my install directory on the hard drive.  After I read this post I went to look at the properties of the MPQ files and nothing came up.  So I went to the parent folder and reset permissions, adding the recursive flag so it would reset it for everything.  I was then able to view the properties of the MPQ files.

Sadly, this has not changed anything with the installer.  I'm still holding out hope that someone will come out with a hack so we can access these files from Linux.

----------


## oddish2211

i'm using this tutorial to install WoW on ubuntu 8.10
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

i've copied all of my WoW cd's to a directory, and then copied all MPQ files to the directory of CD 1, but now i keep getting an error when i start the installer with wine.

installation files can't be found

has anyone an idea?

----------


## andrewjoy

You can acess the files on the disk for wrath of the litch king under linux , however you have to add flags and mount it manualy however my place of work blocks my guilds webpage where i posted the sollution when i get home i will post the correct mounting flags. Sorry i do not know them off the top of my head.

Also there is a problem with the terms and conditions when you scroll down the Acept button does not activate this is solved in the latest wine and you MUST update to the latest unstable verson.

What i did was mount the disk with the correct flags and copy the intaller.exe and the mpq files to a folder and then ran the installer form there. I also made a new dvd so i can jsut put the disk in and install to save space. Its also a good idea if you have the old CD verson of 1.x and TBC to put the mpqs with there repective installer onto one dvd so you can install 1.x and TBC without switching disks.

----------


## andrewjoy

the flags you use to mount the wrath of the litch king is as folows 



```
mount -t udf -o ro,unhide /dev/yourdevice /mountpoint
```

----------


## maikash

Can one of you guys post your Config.wtf please, because I'm trying to get WoW, it goes completely black except for some fog in the lower right, and then the dragon flies in later..
http://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?i...eenshotpr8.png

----------


## m0n3y0n7r335

I'm having the exact same problem im using an Intel(R) 945GM card with wine 1.18 and Ubuntu 8.04 hardy. This problem only happens in opengl not in d3d, but my FPS is d3d is soo low!(only about 5!!!)so im trying to get it to work in opengl i tried the regedit DisabledExtentions so any help is greatly apreciated =D

-m0n3y

----------


## maikash

I have
Intel GMA x3100
Wine 1.18
Ubuntu 8.04

----------


## m0n3y0n7r335

Ok this is an intel-opengl problem ive talked to 2 other ppl including maikash and they all have intel cards and are running opengl so if theres a driver i should download or some kind of fix please let me kno thnx

-m0n3y

----------


## jonc101

> Can one of you guys post your Config.wtf please, because I'm trying to get WoW, it goes completely black except for some fog in the lower right, and then the dragon flies in later..
> http://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?i...eenshotpr8.png


I'm getting exactly the same thing as in that screenshot, mouse cursor doesn't render at all.  I'm running a HP 6720s laptop with 8.10 loaded. 
Since it's an Intel integrated card, is there any way of running this on 
ubuntu?

----------


## PAT_

Hey guys I am really hoping that someone could shed some light on my issues that I having with wow.

Using Wine:
Using the downloaded .exe I get this error: Unable to install
Wrath of the linch king requires a newer operating system to run.
Windows 2000, XP or newer is required.
http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=error3wc0.jpg
I have tried changing the windows version 2000, xp, vista, 2003, and 2008. and still same thing.

I was able to get a copy of the game off a windows install, but my issue there was once I had tried to log in it game an error:says This http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=error1lm5.jpg
(This happens in Wine and Crossover)

Using Crossover:
My first issue is that if I am using the download able .exe from blizzard I can not click the agreement Button at the bottom of the EULA.http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=error2kb5.jpg


I know some of this was talked about in another thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980629

But the information that I found there did not work for me. so any information would be great. Thank you very much in advance.

I am up to date with Wine 1.1.8 and an running Ubuntu 8.10

----------


## m0n3y0n7r335

The only fix i could find was downloading wine 1.1.8 but thats on Ubuntu 8.04 but i have heard other people say that downloading ies4linux helped them so i would try that option as i see you already have wine 1.1.8

----------


## PAT_

Fixed: Had to change the application setting inside of winecfg to windows vista or xp on my "default settings". That fixed everything. For the using the downloader at least. You can not just add installwow.exe,

----------


## ImNeat

What's the status of wow on an *intel X3100*? 

Playable yet?

----------


## Dyne87

> I noticed that, and I was able to copy the files en-masse to my hard drive via my Windows partition.  I see them in my install directory on the hard drive.  After I read this post I went to look at the properties of the MPQ files and nothing came up.  So I went to the parent folder and reset permissions, adding the recursive flag so it would reset it for everything.  I was then able to view the properties of the MPQ files.
> 
> Sadly, this has not changed anything with the installer.  I'm still holding out hope that someone will come out with a hack so we can access these files from Linux.


use this on the command line:
sudo umount /media/cdrom  <--if the cdrom is mounted-->
sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0/

that will mount the disk so that the mpq files are visible on linux and may be copied to the directory that you're installing wow from. funny thing is that my roommates bought wotlk and couldnt see any of the files on the cd in their cdrom dir on windows but i could see all the files using this command without the "-t iso9660" part of the command.

----------


## Dyne87

> What's the status of wow on an *intel X3100*? 
> 
> Playable yet?


i dont know the status of the x3100 but the intel i9xxgm chipsets still have errors

----------


## Alexpants

I recently installed Lich King on my Acer laptop following the advice in this thread; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6219419
I managed to install a treat but I now can't actually run WoW at all without encountering Critical Errors and it crashing. I can't even log in.
I really can't think why this is happening, the only clue I have is that it said my laptop didn't meet the minimum CPU speed requirements before I installed (I'm on an Acer 5520 G laptop, a la here; http://www.acer.co.uk/public/page4.d...&crc=497285779 ).
I've been searching the forums on and off for a few days but can't seem to find a conclusive resolution. I'm a bit new to Ubuntu so this is all greek to me!

----------


## break19

I followed the HOWTO to the letter (except for the installation, I just used my current wow install in windows there)

wine Wow.exe -opengl
^
running like that, I cannot type in my password to login, anything I type goes into the command prompt.

wine Wow.exe -directx
^
Running this way -works- but is completely unplayable, massive fps jerkiness

every second the entire game freezes, then moves smoothly for about a second, and so on..

Athlon 2000+ Tbird
1G RAM
Nvidia GeForce 5200FX with nvidia's latest drivers.
Ubuntu 8.10 installed via Wubi (as I dont have any blank CDs, and wanted to try wow under linux.. if I can get it playable, I'm likely to nuke my windows completely)

Any ideas?

----------


## Sammi

So you're having troubles getting focus on the WoW client windows when you run it in opengl mode and launch it from the command line. How about not starting it from the command line? Try alt-f2 or the gnome launcher from the guide.

----------


## break19

> So you're having troubles getting focus on the WoW client windows when you run it in opengl mode and launch it from the command line. How about not starting it from the command line? Try alt-f2 or the gnome launcher from the guide.


Starting it fom the dolphin file manager has the same problem..

But even if i could get focus there, its not going to be playable.. extremely bad stuttering. even with sound -off- in winecfg

Even moving the mouse is painful, as it stutters as well.

-ps- Not a linux noob, just ubuntu.

----------


## Sammi

Your GPU is not very powerful, but it should be one of the most supported ones... hmm... you've double checked the driver installation, right?

And try removing the registry hack.

----------


## Tyrance

Hi guys. 
I didn't find any info regarding my issue:
After I got past graphics problems, I noticed that everytime I alt+tab out of wow client and back, I can't use my keyboard to play anymore. 
Mouse functions as normal, but no key on the keyboard works. I have to restart the client to continue playing. 

Specs: Ubuntu 8.10 running on 
Athlon 64 xp 3000+
1,5gb mem
Ati radeon 8600 xtreme 256mb

What could cause this? 

E: Alt+tab does not work anymore. Wow client just stays on top. Running windowed mode without any 3d-desktops and such. 

E2: I use ati's closed drivers on my system. Used ubuntu's wizard to install them. 

-Jay

----------


## break19

> Your GPU is not very powerful, but it should be one of the most supported ones... hmm... you've double checked the driver installation, right?
> 
> And try removing the registry hack.


Yea, tried with both it removed, and with it installed.

As an aside, under windows, the game is quite playable, settings are custom.

One thing I haven't tried is completely removing the config.wtf file and allowing wow to recreate it, -then- modifying it. I'm playing the same install I play under XP. (it's on a different drive)

----------


## kyr

Is it possible to run multiple instances of WoW on separate X servers simultaneously?

I am currently using the following script to launch WoW:
$ cat start_wow.sh
#!/bin/sh
sudo X $1 -ac -terminate &
sleep 5
DISPLAY=$1 /usr/bin/wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe &

I then launch WoW on display 3:
$ ./start_wow.sh :3

WoW comes up fine on display 3 (Ctrl+Alt+F9). I then attempt to launch WoW on display 4:
$ ./start_wow.sh :4

WoW now comes up fine on display 4 (Ctrl+Alt+F10) but the WoW instance on display 3 locks up and shows only a static black screen.

Any thoughts on how I can get multiple instances of WoW to run simultaneously?

----------


## break19

Ok. Removed the wtf file, allowed wow to recreate it. However, I still have issues..

OpenGL mode still seems to ignore all keyboard input, ALT-TAB doesnt even show it as running, (and it always pops back to the top, even if selecting another application.. KDE window manager problem perhaps?)

Sounds are horrible, jerky as hell.. OSS doesnt work at all (again, guessing this is likely a kde/arts problem.. )

I will probably try again under another wm, but not til i have a -real- weekend. (worked this one.)

----------


## sirthorn

> Is it possible to run multiple instances of WoW on separate X servers simultaneously?


I don't have an answer to for you (sorry), but I'm curious to know what advantages there are to running WoW under a separate X server?

----------


## break19

> Ok. Removed the wtf file, allowed wow to recreate it. However, I still have issues..
> 
> OpenGL mode still seems to ignore all keyboard input, ALT-TAB doesnt even show it as running, (and it always pops back to the top, even if selecting another application.. KDE window manager problem perhaps?)
> 
> Sounds are horrible, jerky as hell.. OSS doesnt work at all (again, guessing this is likely a kde/arts problem.. )
> 
> I will probably try again under another wm, but not til i have a -real- weekend. (worked this one.)


Well now. It appears that all my troubles lie with the KDE window manager..

Running under Gnome, wow just works. Even Direct3D mode is -somewhat- usable (I wouldn't want to raid under it LOL) But OpenGL mode is basically as fast as my Windows version.  

I just have one more issue:  Wow takes -forever- to exit. I am wondering if it's because I'm running it from a ntfs partition.. I will give that idea some running room, probably this evening if I don't work overtime.

----------


## kyr

> I don't have an answer to for you (sorry), but I'm curious to know what advantages there are to running WoW under a separate X server?


1) FPS Boost.

2) Easy switching for multiple accounts.

----------


## Sammi

> Well now. It appears that all my troubles lie with the KDE window manager..
> 
> Running under Gnome, wow just works.


Are you using KDE 4? If so then it would make sense. There were some big issues with KDE 4 and Nvidia's drivers. But they're supposed to be solved in newer releases.

Have tried running WoW from NTFS before without issues myself. Haven't ever read about long shutdown times before.

@kyr
Your are probably going to have better luck finding a Xorg guru to give you a usable answer by posting your question in another support room. Maybe Desktop Environments or Multimedia & Video.

Or maybe this guide can help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271674

----------


## Zorthanis

I don't want to go through so many pages to find what I need so I have this issue. Wow is installed it starts up but only the dragon that is flying around is actualy there otherwise where I type my pass and user where the boxes are heck even the ground is not there where the boxes are suppose to be is black. Anyone got a clue what I should do?

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/312...happensds9.png 
Also if you need I got a prt screen

OK so I went and did this 


> Gnome menu icon
> 
> You can make a Gnome menu entry for WoW by doing the following commands in a terminal:
> 
> wget http://kde-files.org/CONTENT/content...n-scalable.svg -O WoW.svg
> sudo mv WoW.svg /usr/share/pixmaps/
> gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/wow.desktop
> 
> Add this to the text editor window, which should have appeared after the third command, change <username> in the Exec= line to your computer login username, and save:
> ...


from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft and it seems like I can see the background but now the dragon is not looking its best and I still can;t see the words and where I can type.

OK I didn't set it to do the open GL thing and when I open wow it works fine. but I found that the install didn't include TBC so give anyway I came acrost something else. It worked untill I got my login info wrong then the boxes went away but it was still accessible kinda

----------


## break19

Sammi, it appears that it -is- the fact I'm running ntfs, that's causing the slowdown. top shows that the ntfs filesystem helper is taking up 40% usage, wow taking only 25% usage, while waiting for wow to shut down. (The rest is idle)

----------


## sirthorn

> Sammi, it appears that it -is- the fact I'm running ntfs, that's causing the slowdown. top shows that the ntfs filesystem helper is taking up 40% usage, wow taking only 25% usage, while waiting for wow to shut down. (The rest is idle)


I used to see the same thing, but I didn't notice much of an improvement when I switched my Warcraft partition to FAT32, except the CPU usage didn't get quite as high anymore. It still takes a long time to log out of game.  :Sad:

----------


## Sammi

> Sammi, it appears that it -is- the fact I'm running ntfs, that's causing the slowdown. top shows that the ntfs filesystem helper is taking up 40% usage, wow taking only 25% usage, while waiting for wow to shut down. (The rest is idle)


Well then the best suggestion I have for you, is to ask somewhere on this forum where people who are knowledgeable about NTFS hang out. Or you could just copy it over to your ext partition.

----------


## Zorthanis

Ok came back and found something out. When I take out opengl it makes the screen look almost perfect exept the text and text boxes arn't displaying correctly. The look like they are blured out.

I put just opengl and those fuzzy boxes are replaced by black ones. Then I go in and put SET M2UseShaders "0" and the whole background vanishes. so the best one I have so far is without anything including opengl. Anyone got an suggestions because I still can't see the buttuns I need to press even without opengl.

----------


## Sammi

Zorthanis, you need to post some info about your system. Hardware and software please. How is anyone supposed to know anything without knowing what you're running?

----------


## Zorthanis

Oh sorry I am runing an Acer Aspire 5570z

1GB ram
100 something HD space

xand for the life of me I can't find the other stats.
I got it firgured out a bit. 
If I have nothing added to the WTF file it looks like


If I put opengl it looks like http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?im...happensds9.png
so it works better without it but it still is really hard to get it all working.

----------


## devilsavocado10

D'oh.  After spending a day getting my video card drivers working properly and upgrading to 8.10 (Kubuntu), while WoW installed perfectly AND actually starts...  the lag in the login screen is incredible.

In D3D mode, the mouse moves right away, but nothing responds.

In Open GL mode, everything takes about a minute to update- the mouse, the keyboard, and the animation in the background.  The Frost Wyrn (thingy) will go from being small in the distance, to being huge right to the right of the screen, to disappearing.

I assume this is because of my hardware- I'm running on a Dell 8500 with a GeForce 5200 and 512mb of RAM.  But I'm hoping that someone else has been able to get it working, because I can get the game to load on worse video and 512mb of RAM on Windows.  I plan to upgrade the RAM to 2gb soon, just haven't done it yet, and would like to be able to play on the laptop for the moment, even if it's with all the settings down.

I'd post the Config.WTF but I'm not on that laptop right now.  It is composed of a bits I pulled from other WTF files on here, as well as going through the WoWWiki's list of Variables and tweaking a few of those.  Any settings tweak is helpful and will be tried  :Smile:

----------


## JuryZ

Hello, I hope someone could help me with getting WoW to work properly.

With default settings, it just freezes my system (completely) after few seconds. I somehow managed to set it up so it doesn't freeze, but it's still unusable.

http://disk.jabbim.cz/jury@jabber.cz/wow.png

My system>
Dell Vostro 1510, 2G RAM, Intel GMA X3100, Ubuntu 8.10, Wine 1.0.1 (newest works the same)

My config (significant parts)>

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET spellEffectLevel "1"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET showfootprints "0"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET UIFaster "2"
SET ffxSpecial "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET M2UsePixelShaders "0"

PS.: D3D mode just crashes Xserver immediately.

Thanks in advance for any ideas.

----------


## budde

Hey guys!

I've got at problem with WoW-WotLK that drives me crazy, and I hope I'm not alone. 

My installation works fine, with sound and everything, and for the most part I have a "descent" fps of 15-25. The problem is that I from time to time get horrible horrible fps-drops, down to about 1 fps which of course is unplayable and extremely fatal when fighting. There isn't really anything that triggers this, it happens totally randomly as far as I can tell - sometimes while just running and nothing even remotely graphic intense is going on. Sometimes the screen even flickers a little, and the sound gets choppy, sometimes the sound isn't affected and I can here myself die perfectly fine, and watch it in 1 fps. It's weird.

I've read some posts on the forum describing similar problems but I haven't really found any solution that works. 

I'm using Dell XPS m1210 with nVidia GeForce Go 7400, Intel 2.16GHz Dual Core, 2.5GB Ram and Ubuntu 8.10.

I've tried forcing nVidias PowerMizer not to downclock with a script I found here on the forum, but it didn't help.

If someone posted this here already I'm sorry for the dual post,

Any help is appreciated, 
Carl

----------


## Sammi

@budde
Try running _top_ or _htop_ (pretty version) in a terminal in the background. Alt-tab to it when WoW slows down to check if some other process is running wild with system resources.

@JuryZ
Don't know much about Intel, and I don't think this really helps you any, but WoW usually distorts because of bad drivers installs.

@Zorthanis
Don't know what graphics card you have, but the same goes for your distortions.

----------


## btallas

> Hey guys!
> 
> I've got at problem with WoW-WotLK that drives me crazy, and I hope I'm not alone. 
> 
> My installation works fine, with sound and everything, and for the most part I have a "descent" fps of 15-25. The problem is that I from time to time get horrible horrible fps-drops, down to about 1 fps which of course is unplayable and extremely fatal when fighting. There isn't really anything that triggers this, it happens totally randomly as far as I can tell - sometimes while just running and nothing even remotely graphic intense is going on. Sometimes the screen even flickers a little, and the sound gets choppy, sometimes the sound isn't affected and I can here myself die perfectly fine, and watch it in 1 fps. It's weird.
> 
> I've read some posts on the forum describing similar problems but I haven't really found any solution that works. 
> 
> I'm using Dell XPS m1210 with nVidia GeForce Go 7400, Intel 2.16GHz Dual Core, 2.5GB Ram and Ubuntu 8.10.
> ...


I believe I'm getting the same issue as you.  WoW will run fine for about 5 or so minutes then just drop to 1-3fps and become totally unplayable.  This seems to only be happening in Northrend zones.  I've been testing various addons to see if they are the culprit but haven't found just one causing the issue.

After reading some of these threads, I'm very curious how a lot of people are getting better frame rates than windows.  I personally am losing about 10 fps (consistently) when playing in wine.  I'm running a new nVidia GTX 260 core 216 so maybe the restricted driver in 8.10 isn't fully optimized for my card.

----------


## JuryZ

> @JuryZ
> Don't know much about Intel, and I don't think this really helps you any, but WoW usually distorts because of bad drivers installs.


Since intel driver is free and packaged like any other xorg package, bad install is pretty much ruled out I think. glxinfo shows no errors and any other 3D app runs fine.

----------


## dolphine

Hello!

I have just installed wine and WoW on Ubuntu 8.04. My graphic card is ATI x1950 PRO.

The only problem is that everytime I move from outdoor to indoor, the screen goes crazy with flickering and graphic shearing. It is ok as long as I stay only indoor or outdoor, but then the game is not really playable. 

After reading some pages on this page, I have tried:

1. adding to config.wtf
 SET M2UseShaders "0"

2. turning off visual effect on Appearance Preferences

3. adding to xorg.conf
 Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
 Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
 Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"

4. installing the addon ApplyToForehead

5. turning off "Allow Pixel Shader" in winecfg (since my wine version does not have "Enable desktop double buffering" so I can't follow this suggestion https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...20to%20Outdoor)

After reading 10-12 pages on this thread and some thread on wine forum, I got more confused than wiser. Can someone please suggest a remedy to my problem?

Thanks!

----------


## paintbalforjesus

hey, sorry if someone has already had this issue, but I can't read through 188 pages to find it, and it didn't show up a google search, at least not one with a solution that works for me.

I installed Ubuntu on my roommates computer and he wants to run wow on it, wow is currently the only thing he uses his vista boot for.  I just copied his wow installation over from his vista partition, and after a bit of trouble shooting got everything working except the sound.  There is no sound in the game ever.  In wine I've checked both ALSA and OSS and if I click test on the panel it works, but in wow it doesn't.  All other sound works fine. I'm not on his computer right now, so I can't give much more information, will try to give more later.

----------


## budde

> @budde
> Try running _top_ or _htop_ (pretty version) in a terminal in the background. Alt-tab to it when WoW slows down to check if some other process is running wild with system resources.
> 
> @JuryZ
> Don't know much about Intel, and I don't think this really helps you any, but WoW usually distorts because of bad drivers installs.
> 
> @Zorthanis
> Don't know what graphics card you have, but the same goes for your distortions.


I ran _top_ to see what was going on and the only thing I found was that WoW was at the top of the list (which I suppose is normal) and then _xorg_ at about 40% of CPU usage. Can that be the issue?

Any help is appreciated!

----------


## Fear_

I am pretty much a linux noob, but thought I'd post what I believe to be a useful tip that helped me get WoW running well.

When you are changing the settings in your config.wtf file, set the resolution to whatever is native in your screen:

SET gxResolution "<your native resolution>"

I couldn't get to the WoW login screen with more than 2-3 fps until I did this. I am running ubuntu 8.04 that is the AMD64 flavor. Nvidia 8800 GTS.

----------


## ludek_cortex

Hello!
(searching 188 pages is kinda useless so please, understand me)
My system is Ubuntu 8.10. I have very wierd/annyoing "bug". When I try to enter Winterspring (or logging in in Winterspring) my PC is getting hardlock and I have to reset. I've done all things form "troubleshooting" (xorg, wine's reg and game config edit; disabled pixel shader) but I still can't play in Winterspring (I had similar problem with patch 2.4.3 near Dalaran dome). Can someone help me?

My PC:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7200  @ 2.53GHz
1GB of RAM
Ati Radeon X300 (128 mb)
Fglrx driver 8.10 (the one from Ubuntu repos)
Wine 1.1.10

Oh and I play on virtual desktop (800x600) with game set to fullscreen

[SLOVED]
It was fault of QuestHelper addon

----------


## SketchyLlama

Hi,

I'm having a problem with one of the methods described early in this thread.



```
#!/bin/sh
 
 sudo X :3 -ac &   # Launches a new X session on display 3 
 cd "/home/(username)/Documents/Games/World of Warcraft"   # Goto WoW dir 
 sleep 2   # Forces the system to have a break for 2 seconds 
 DISPLAY=:3 /usr/X11R6/bin/wine WoW.exe -opengl   # Launches WoW
```

This works _almost_ perfectly. It fixes my video issues, and dramatically increases my framerate among other bonuses (like automatically changing resolution). 
I'm losing audio completely though whenever I run it this way, even through external applications (music player). I've tried enabling the ALSA and OSS audio drivers through winecfg and checked driver emulation and acceleration is set to full. Is there anything else that could be causing audio to disappear?

Be gentle, I've only been using Ubuntu for two weeks, and am still learning the ropes.


Thanks in advance,
Paul.

----------


## gfg

Hi! For those of you having sound problems I might have a solution, although I had a slightly different problem with stuttering audio. What I did was first to select oss in winecfg, with "padsp winecfg". After that I added padsp in front of wine at the WoW shortcut, so that it reads "padsp Wine....". Hope this can help you out.

----------


## +cPu+90^/3PH

has anyone ran wow under ubuntu/macbook ?

----------


## +cPu+90^/3PH

I just finish installing WOW, BC and WOTLK. and when i run the wow.exe i see the intro and then i need to accept the  eula but the window where it is shown is black and the background is also black so i cant click in the accept or ok button. here is the output of wine when running wow: 

 wine "C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
err:service:load_reg_multisz Error 1804 while reading value L"DependOnService"
err:service:scmdatabase_load_services Error 1804 reading registry key for service L"TVersityMediaServer" - skipping
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\lichking.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\lichking-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\lichking-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39edbc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ecac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f2d8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f434,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f59c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f520,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f018,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f150,0x00000000), stub!
failed to open C:/World of Warcraft/Interface/AddOns
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39df1c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39df44,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmAssociateContextEx (0x20024, (nil), 16): stub

by the way im running wow on MacBook intel 1gig ram

thanks for your help

----------


## +cPu+90^/3PH

i just ran wow using the following :

wine "C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -d3d 

and everything was ok but!!! after i press the second accept of the eula my macbook died... so im trying again :S

----------


## +cPu+90^/3PH

i made it to the log screen this time and selected my char and when its loading the game... wow crashed. something related to memory alocation ... i will try to get the error and post it ok

----------


## theandyman

Hi, I hadn't found this post a little earlier and made my own doh! - Just wondering if anyone has WoW working after just copying the folder from a windows installation? 
Everything I read points to a new installation and I dont have the disks, nor do I relish the idea of downloading some 8gb+ of data. Cheers.

----------


## theandyman

browser crashed so this was a dup message, sorry.

----------


## ajackson

> Hi, I hadn't found this post a little earlier and made my own doh! - Just wondering if anyone has WoW working after just copying the folder from a windows installation? 
> Everything I read points to a new installation and I dont have the disks, nor do I relish the idea of downloading some 8gb+ of data. Cheers.


It should be fine as my first install (over 2 years ago) was a direct copy, I don't think it makes any important entries in the registry (except maybe uninstall info).

----------


## SketchyLlama

> Hi! For those of you having sound problems I might have a solution, although I had a slightly different problem with stuttering audio. What I did was first to select oss in winecfg, with "padsp winecfg". After that I added padsp in front of wine at the WoW shortcut, so that it reads "padsp Wine....". Hope this can help you out.


Did you try editing SoundBufferSize in Config.wtf? That usually causes those stuttering problems. 

I changed mine from 150 to 250 and it completely fixed the sound skipping.


-Paul.

----------


## theandyman

Hi ajackson. Thanks for your reply. Can I ask then, is your WoW folder in  .wine\drive_c\Program /Files\World /of /Warcraft? Cheers.

----------


## cooldood82

hi, i have a ASUS Silent Magic 8500 GT video card and i have installed WoW and no errors came up.  When i boot up WoW the intro went very very slow and laggy and when i got to the login screen it froze and the picture was blurry beyond recognition..  I think i may have to enable hardware acceleration but i dont know how to do that. I'm using ubuntu 8.04 in GNOME and i dont know what else to do.  Can anyone help??

--Cooldood82

----------


## meestayenkins

> I just finish installing WOW, BC and WOTLK. and when i run the wow.exe i see the intro and then i need to accept the  eula but the window where it is shown is black and the background is also black so i cant click in the accept or ok button. here is the output of wine when running wow: 
> 
>  wine "C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
> err:service:load_reg_multisz Error 1804 while reading value L"DependOnService"
> err:service:scmdatabase_load_services Error 1804 reading registry key for service L"TVersityMediaServer" - skipping
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
> archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
> archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
> ...


i have the same problem when starting it from the link on the desktop, i used: wine "C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -d3d

this helped that problem but now it locks up after i accept the eula  :Sad: 

this is what I get now:


```
patch@patch-laptop:~$ wine "C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -d3d
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
fixme:advapi:RegisterEventSourceW ((null),L"Bonjour Service"): stub
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown IPPROTO_IP optname 0x00000013
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl SIO_GET_EXTENSION_FUNCTION_POINTER {f689d7c8-6f1f-436b-8a53-e54fe351c322}: stub
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl SIO_GET_EXTENSION_FUNCTION_POINTER {f689d7c8-6f1f-436b-8a53-e54fe351c322}: stub
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl -> SIO_ADDRESS_LIST_CHANGE request: stub
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39edbc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ecac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f434,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f59c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f588,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl -> SIO_ADDRESS_LIST_CHANGE request: stub
fixme:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Add OpenGL context recreation support to SetDepthStencilSurface
fixme:d3d9:IDirect3DDevice9Impl_CreateQuery (0x131de8) call to IWineD3DDevice_CreateQuery failed
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x133e70) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f150,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:advapi:DeregisterEventSource (0xcafe4242) stub
failed to open C:/World of Warcraft/Interface/AddOns
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39df1c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39df44,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Add OpenGL context recreation support to SetDepthStencilSurface
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x133e70) Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
```

----------


## ajackson

> Hi ajackson. Thanks for your reply. Can I ask then, is your WoW folder in  .wine\drive_c\Program /Files\World /of /Warcraft? Cheers.


No it lives in .wine/drive_c/Program Files/WoW but I have had it in the default directory in the past as I have reinstalled it a couple of times. I think because it also works on a Mac they made it so that all important config info is in the WTF files, saves having to code different ways for the windows/mac versions to get that data.

----------


## krendar

Hi, I am currently running Windows due to having problems with WoW and Ventrilo running simultaneously in 8.04 (Ventrilo sound would just disappear after a while).

I wonder if this is still a problem in Ubuntu 8.10? And if something can be done about it, could you write step by step what I need to do to get it working?

----------


## theandyman

Hi, ok so I can load some but not all of my chars in wow but the ones I can load the graphics is still insanely slow. I'm on a laptop with only Intel 950 graphics, think that's just onboard graphics if I'm not mistaken... I have Intel core 2 duo 1.66ghz processor and 2.2gb ram so it's def not a memory issue and it worked fine in windows. 

Does anyone know if there's a compatibility issue with Intel graphics please?

Thanks.

----------


## SmarterThanMyPhone

I followed the guides, and still have a problem with the login box being solid black. This is with the current patch of Wrath of the Litch King.
I am running an HP dv5220us
1.6G centrino Duo
1G ram
Intel 945g mobile 
Ubuntu 8.10

I ran it on the same machine with windows XP if that makes a difference at all.

----------


## spaceghoti

> use this on the command line:
> sudo umount /media/cdrom  <--if the cdrom is mounted-->
> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0/
> 
> that will mount the disk so that the mpq files are visible on linux and may be copied to the directory that you're installing wow from. funny thing is that my roommates bought wotlk and couldnt see any of the files on the cd in their cdrom dir on windows but i could see all the files using this command without the "-t iso9660" part of the command.


So, I gave this a try.  I got the following:




> me:~/.wine/drive_c$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
>        dmesg | tail  or so


Any other suggestions?

----------


## sirthorn

> Any other suggestions?


Try this: 

```
sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
```

Might not make any difference at all, but it's worth a shot.

----------


## spaceghoti

> Try this: 
> 
> ```
> sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
> ```
> 
> Might not make any difference at all, but it's worth a shot.


That worked.  I'm able to run the Installer.exe.  However, it gets so far as to ask me what language to use, then hangs indefinitely.  If I run 

```
wine Installer.exe -opengl
```

 or use -d3d it tells me it can't see the media files.

----------


## Shnifty

For all of you ATI people out there, I was getting black game windows and ATI doesn't have an official driver for my card yet. I downloaded the newest proprietary driver for linux that they had and now WoW is working. I'm running 8.10 an wine 1.0.1 The only problem is that the Mini Map goes white while indoors. Not a huge problem.

Occasionally the sound will cut out on me at random and I'll have to restart the game to get it back. I probably have something configured wrong.

----------


## justinjoseph24

For issues with Mouse issue: Left button + Right button = Middle button, please see: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/50403

----------


## Kingpatzer

I have a Intel macbook I'd like to try Ubuntu on, but only if I can play WoW. I have all the confidence in the world that Wine will do it for me, but my big question is if I can use the same activation keys for my current WoW installation or if I'd have to buy another?

----------


## ajackson

The activation key is for the account, what version of the game you have (Mac or Windows) doesn't matter.

----------


## Kingpatzer

> The activation key is for the account, what version of the game you have (Mac or Windows) doesn't matter.


So if I understand that correctly: i can re-install the same disks I used, and all I'll need is my user name and password for my account?

----------


## Sammi

> So if I understand that correctly: i can re-install the same disks I used, and all I'll need is my user name and password for my account?


Yes.

You only use the activation keys once to enable the account. After that, all you need is the user/pass.

----------


## b4t3m4n

I am running a 1.8 ghz AMD, 512M RAM, and a Radeon 9800 PRO  :LOL: 


I sold my old computer and am using this junker until I get the parts on christmas to build my new one.  Anyway, to pass the time I have been trying to get WoW to work.

I am using xorg's driver since it natively supports direct rendering now, and since this ati card is so old and fglrx driver doesn't work for some reason (ironic isn't it).  Whenever I try to load the proprietary drivers my screen always distorts, as if I am using an invalid resolution or something.

Doesn't matter though, that is a post for a different forum, the xorg drivers give me good performance.  

Currently I can run the game using D3D without a problem, its just really slow, but there are no graphic distortions.

When I switch to OpenGL it is 50% faster, but I get the distortions you see in my screenshot.  I have followed the guides, and turned off every graphic option I can in Config.wtf, and there is no change.  I am using wine 1.0.1 atm, but it does the same thing with wine 1.1.1.

----------


## b4t3m4n

grrr double post

----------


## supchaka

This might not work for all but it did for me. I have a dual-boot Vista/U8.10. Each are installed on their own hard drives. I have a Geforce 8800GT using the restricted drivers. After loading Wine, (sudo apt-get install wine) I simply mounted the Vista drive, browsed to the WoW folder, right click the exe, launch with Wine and away it went. If it fails to go past the first screen, add these to your config.wtf in the WTF folder of WoW.

SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET gxApi "opengl"

Hopefully it works as easy for some others as it did for me.

----------


## valasco

I am running the newest ver of wine and got wow installed. The launcher works, but does nothing when it tries to load wow.exe. Same problem if I just run wow.exe.  I ran it in terminal and got this error. 

valasco@valasco-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft$ wine wow.exe
err:module:import_dll Library OPENGL32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\World of Warcraft\\wow.exe") not found
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\World of Warcraft\\wow.exe" failed, status c0000135

Any help would be greatly appreciated 
P.S. my wtf folder does not contain a config file. Not sure if it is created when I first run wow.

----------


## PSyMastR

> I am running a 1.8 ghz AMD, 512M RAM, and a Radeon 9800 PRO 
> 
> 
> I sold my old computer and am using this junker until I get the parts on christmas to build my new one.  Anyway, to pass the time I have been trying to get WoW to work.
> 
> I am using xorg's driver since it natively supports direct rendering now, and since this ati card is so old and fglrx driver doesn't work for some reason (ironic isn't it).  Whenever I try to load the proprietary drivers my screen always distorts, as if I am using an invalid resolution or something.
> 
> Doesn't matter though, that is a post for a different forum, the xorg drivers give me good performance.  
> 
> ...


You took the time to blur out your name, but it says so at the bottom of the screenshot  :Wink: 


Anyway, for some reason, when I first installed Wow and Warcraft 3 sound worked perfectly.  Now, when I launch wow, no sound, and Warcraft 3 gives me the error that it couldn't intialize the sound interface.  Any suggestions?

----------


## kankuro5

after installing wow the controls are a bit laggy and the mouse is slow anyway to fix this

----------


## HertogJan

I finally got it installed, but when im updating my wow now, my pc stutters. I also tried to run it so i could edit the config.wtf, but then it crashes and my whole screen gets ****** up. Anyone knows how to fix this?

----------


## Frantic225

I get a crash in under a minute from logging in the character.

I've tried the regedit OpenGL thing, set ffxGlow and ffxSpecial to 0, didn't help.

Anyone has any ideas how to fix it?

My sys specs are Ubuntu 8.10 x86_64, Intel Core2Quad CPU, Nvidia GF GTX 260.

I'm running WoW with gxApi OpenGL (I get a windows crash with d3d), 1680x1050 (runs great on Windows), windowed and maximized. 

I have 2 screens running 1680x1050 with TwinView, but WoW correctly maximizes to one of them, so I guess it's not that.

I get the following messages:


```
*** glibc detected *** C:\WoW\WoW.exe: corrupted double-linked list: 0x62901b98 ***
======= Backtrace: =========
/lib32/libc.so.6[0xf7d17fe4]
/lib32/libc.so.6[0xf7d1b092]
/lib32/libc.so.6(__libc_calloc+0x288)[0xf7d1c348]
/usr/lib32/libGLcore.so.1[0x7d5fa431]
======= Memory map: ========
00000000-00110000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 
00110000-00220000 rwxp 00110000 00:00 0 
00220000-00223000 rwxp 00220000 00:00 0
```

I also got this error message, same crash, same circumstances:


```
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"dbghelp.dll": /usr/bin/../lib32/wine/dbghelp.dll.so: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory
```

Edit: 
I've read about a wine problem with 3.0.2 with pixel shader, the solution was to disable pixel shader in winecfg. 
I still get the crash with pixel shader disabled.

Another edit:
As strange as it may seem, I've tried disabling all WoW addons and the crash didn't happen while staying logged in 15 minutes.
I'm not sure if it just takes longer with no addons.

----------


## EnderEcho

I am running the wine 1.1.11 on a system76 Darter Ultra 3. Ubuntu 8.10. My graphics card is an intel 4500HD. (I know not the best card to be running WoW on)

direct draw makes it crash after the update screen. I've been running on a virtual desktop because it lags an freezes my machine without it.

Running it in OpenGL is the best I've gotten it so far but the graphics are all jumbled. I am running the latest version of WoW. Check out the screen shot to get a better idea.

here is my config file:
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET locale "enUS"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET movie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET portal "us"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET farclip "550.000000"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET spellEffectLevel "3"
SET groundEffectDensity "24"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"

I've been at this for weeks and any help would be greatly appreciate. I've looked through a LOT of forums and tried a lot of different ways to get it to run.

----------


## kaputt

I recently decided I would give Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex a try since I had heard good things about it.  The only thing currently keeping me using windows anymore is gaming and when I heard WoW is working well with Wine I thought it might be a good time to switch over.

My PC specs are:
Asus P5E-VM HDMI motherboard
nVidia GTX 260 video
4 GB ram
74 GB WD hard drive
on-board sound

With this exact same setup, I am pinned at 60 fps constantly with settings maxed at 1920x1200 in Windows.  

Using the exact same config.wtf file and installation, I get considerably lower fps running WoW in Ubuntu.  (especially if I use directX over openGL)  Not only that, but running it in openGL mode often times makes my fps spiky- intense battles cause fps to drop to 0 for a few seconds.  To further add salt to the wound, having no option for hardware cursor making controls clunky is a huge turn-off as well.

Am I basically SOL if I'm not satisfied with the state WoW is running in for me?  Or is there something else I could look into?

----------


## Kingpatzer

Ok, I have a macbook 2.1 that I've installed WotLK and wine on.

When started with SET gxApi "d3d" everything works, but it's too slow to play on. When started wtih SET gxApi "openGL" I have significant graphic glitches regardless of what other switches I set.

wine-1.1.11

Glxinfo shows: 'direct rendering : Yes' 

and

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2
OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.2


 less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i driver yields:



```
	X.Org Video Driver: 4.1
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.1
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1
 less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i driver 
	X.Org Video Driver: 4.1
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.1
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1
```



```
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET portal "us"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET mouseSpeed "0.5"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET baseMip "1"
SET environmentDetail "0.5"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET gameTip "2"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET scriptErrors "0"
```

----------


## crzyazn

trying to get wow to run in window mode and having no luck. when in window mode it would flicker like crazy and lookin around i found a "fix", which did stop the flickering but now it flickers whenever i click the mouse and want to look at stuff on the desktop. i have also tried emulating virtual desktop thro wine but that didnt work at all. does anyone have working fix that allows me to stay in window mode and able to use other programs, sorta like alt tabbing.

edit: oh the gfx driver is ati,which i know has some issues already.

----------


## Elviswind

I came up with some improvements for WoW performance in Northend with an NVIDIA GPU.  Just want to link the post here so maybe more people will stumble upon it . . . if this sort of thing is disallowed, please delete this post.

Thanks.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030697

----------


## aaron552

I'm having a strange problem that may or may not be related specifically to WoW, but I've only really noticed it while playing WoW.
Someone may have already mentioned it, but 192 pages is tl;dr.

My main issue is: My CPU becomes locked to minimum frequency if WoW is started when the CPU is at minimum frequency (800MHz for me). If I start WoW after setting the cpufreq governor to "Performance" WoW works fine. If I don't, the CPU becomes locked to 800MHz for an undefined period of time (at least 30min).
I have a Compaq Presario V3000 notebook PC:
1.6GHz Turion 64 X2
1.5GB RAM
nVidia Geforce GO 6150 (integrated, no VRAM)

I am *not* running any WoW-specific wine tweaks (separate X session, registry hack), my config.wtf changes: OpenGL mode only.

I started a separate thread, but there's been no helpful replies:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028201

----------


## zach9119

I am having trouble getting any sound out of WoW. i have tried the SET SoundOutputDevice "1" and SET SoundBufferSize "50-250" without any sucess. My sound works for all other applications. 

I am running:
Compaq SR5030NX
Processor: Pentium4 641 HT 3.2 GHz
RAM: 1.5GB
HD: 160GB
Graphics: Nvidia 8400GT (PCI 512MB RAM)
Wine: 1.1.12
Ubuntu: Intrepid

----------


## Tuxoid

Lately my WoW install has been having messed graphics under d3d mode. I am using a dreaded Intel 945gm video chip on Ibex, and wine version 1.0.1. I have no registry tweak for disabled OpenGl extensions. The following is my  config.wtf:



```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET movie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET SmallCull "0.070000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET gameTip "74"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET uiScale "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "1"
SET ChatSoundVolume "1"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "1"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET OutboundChatVolume "2.5"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET UIFaster "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET lod "1"
SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET MultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET EnableVoiceChat "1"
SET PushToTalkButton "V"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET installType "Retail"
SET portal "us"
SET environmentDetail "1.5"
SET mouseSpeed "0.5"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxSpecial "0"
SET movieSubtitle "1"
SET accountName "---"
SET baseMip "1"
SET realmName "---"
```

The most prominent issue is blank white character models at certain indoor viewing angles. I also have issue with interface icons being switched. For instance, I was looking at my spec trees for one character, and all the icons for the spec turned into the icon for hearthstones. Buttons too become garbled occasionally. The rectangular area of the button will be represented with minmap icons, instead of their natural red or blue.

Another very odd-looking problem is wrongfully assigned textures. There was one time where I walked into Stormwind, and instead of the ground being assigned the standard cobblestone texture, it was assigned Orc model textures.

I have attempted to manually edit my xorg.conf, but no avail. I will post that here:



```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Driver		"intel"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1280x800"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection
```

I have thought that it may be possible that something broke during the update from hardy to intrepid. I realize that the i810 driver doesn't work in intrepid, but I wasn't even using it in hardy. In hardy, I was using the intel driver, and it did not produce such graphical corruption. The only thing hardy's intel driver, was make WoW run a little slower.

Can anyone explain what else I could try to do to get it normal again?

----------


## Ameneon

Splendid  :Smile:  Adding the registry tweak and making the suggested changes to the .wtf file from the very first post here took me from 30 FPS barely running on minimal settings to 60-80+ running on maximum. Also fixed the problem with the minimap not showing anything while indoors. Just as a feedback on something positive for a change  :Smile:

----------


## Mortizan

I run WoW in wine using opengl  and adding 
SET gxCursor "0"
SET gxFixLag "0" 

to the config.wtf  file seems to have cleared up the mouse lag for me.

----------


## Bosco89

Hi, 
I am trying to use Wow with Ubuntu on my desktop, as I discovered that it works quite well on my laptop. I've copied the Wow folder from my Windows installation but I get the following behaviour:
- When I use d3d, the game works fine until I get into the world. When I enter the world, the fps drop terribly (2 fps at most). 
- When I used openGL for the first time, the background of the login screen was flickering - I could see only the blue light of the dragon and random polygons. Now, after the register tweak, the game works fine until I enter the world, where my character appears in multiple overlapping copies, and no parts of the user interface are shown. However there might be even more problems, but I didn't test it widely.

I have an AMD Athlon X2 3800+ 64-bit cpu, but I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit. I have an Ati Radeon X1800 and I'm using the proprietary drivers (version 8.54), and i have Wine 1.1.13. I've followed the passages of the first post, but only the register tweak had the partial effect as written above.

I've tried to follow the troubleshooting, but I couldn't find anything suitable for me. I've also tried to find someone with my problem in this thread, but this thread is huge!

I hope you can help me getting out of this.

My config.wtf is the following:



```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET locale "enGB"
SET movie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET portal "eu"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.69999998807907"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.69999998807907"
SET farclip "727"
SET particleDensity "0.900000"
SET groundEffectDensity "32"
SET realmName "Tarren Mill"
SET gameTip "43"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "4"
SET weatherDensity "1"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "2"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
```

----------


## SKLP

I posted a patch to fix a kind of hardware cursor for player who play wow with its OpenGL mode (myself included)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6644716

----------


## Tennsoldaten

Hello guys! This is my information:

Ubuntu intrepid

Memory: 1,7 GiB
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(r) CPU 2,80 Ghz

Disk space: 240 GiB

I've got a problem with WoW on wine. The framerate is great and all that but all the text in the game is flickering. Sometimes you can see all the texts for example in the chatbox but when I walk for a while it starts flickering again. Anyone know what it could be? I have ATI card I think.

Also, my map is completely white when I walk indoors but it works anyway so I don't mind that. Thank you!

----------


## Tennsoldaten

```
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET locale "enGB"
SET movie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET portal "eu"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1024x768"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET farclip "177"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET realmName "Vol'jin"
SET accountName "Tennsoldaten"
SET gameTip "25"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET baseMip "1"
SET environmentDetail "0.5"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET spellEffectLevel "0"
SET gxVSync "0"
```

----------


## Nosreme

Hello, I'm trying to follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft             WoW installation instructions but whenever I try running the installer with wine I get...

fixme :Surprised: le:OleCreateStaticFromData (not shown), stub!

I have the content copied to my computer. The only thing I can think of that is different is the fact that my copy of the game comes on a DVD and not a cd. I also receive a popup window that looks like an install error window made by wine that says  "No installer data could be found. If this problem persists, please contact Blizzard Technical Support."

----------


## dardack

> Hello, I'm trying to follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft             WoW installation instructions but whenever I try running the installer with wine I get...
> 
> fixmele:OleCreateStaticFromData (not shown), stub!
> 
> I have the content copied to my computer. The only thing I can think of that is different is the fact that my copy of the game comes on a DVD and not a cd. I also receive a popup window that looks like an install error window made by wine that says  "No installer data could be found. If this problem persists, please contact Blizzard Technical Support."


Try native wininet: 
$ wget kegel.com/wine/winetricks 
$ sh winetricks wininet

EDIT: but remember if you install winetricks, you have a different way to report bugs to wine or something.

----------


## dardack

> Hi, 
> <snip>
> 
> I have an AMD Athlon X2 3800+ 64-bit cpu, but I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit. I have an Ati Radeon X1800 and I'm using the proprietary drivers (version 8.54), and i have Wine 1.1.13. I've followed the passages of the first post, but only the register tweak had the partial effect as written above.
> <snip><bolded by me>


Sorry, i use nvidia cards specifically cause they work so much better in linux.  I mean I haven't followed the rate of progression on the drivers, but if you have an old nvidia card to test wow in linux on to see if it is the ATI card that is causing this problem.

----------


## dardack

> Hello!
> 
> 
> [SLOVED]
> It was fault of QuestHelper addon


Yeah QH has memory leaks with regards to certain quests.  I dropped it in favor of Carbonite Quest.  QH would hard lock my hunter, he had a timed quest in his log that would cause QH to take up unlimited memory and finally hard crash wow.

----------


## dardack

> I believe I'm getting the same issue as you.  WoW will run fine for about 5 or so minutes then just drop to 1-3fps and become totally unplayable.  This seems to only be happening in Northrend zones.  I've been testing various addons to see if they are the culprit but haven't found just one causing the issue.
> 
> After reading some of these threads, I'm very curious how a lot of people are getting better frame rates than windows.  I personally am losing about 10 fps (consistently) when playing in wine.  I'm running a new nVidia GTX 260 core 216 so maybe the restricted driver in 8.10 isn't fully optimized for my card.


I don't use the driver from Ubuntu, i get the new one directly from nvidia, i think it's 181 or 180 something like that now.  To install this you contro+alt+f1 to get to the console outside x.  Log in.  
EDIT: Just looked it's 180.22, has improvements for OpenGL, stability, etc. for 8 series and later.

Then type:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (stops the x server) this command is for Gnome users (for kde or something else have no idea).  

Than browse to where you downloaded the new driver. Type:  sudo chmod a+x NVIDIA<tab>  (don't type tab hit tab).

Install the new drivers. sudo ./NVIDIA<tab>

 Now once it's done you can reboot or type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start

You will have to do this each time the kernel get's updated.  

This driver worked much better on my 8600 GS nvidia card than the 177 that comes with ubuntu.  It also supports the new VDAUP which is cool.  I get much better FPS with higher graphic settings in Ubuntu then I did when I ran in windows.  I would get about 25fps in windows with about medium settings.  I now get around 30 with high settings.  

Also might want to check out what this guy did for even better looking stuff:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030697

----------


## dardack

> Hello guys! This is my information:
> 
> Ubuntu intrepid
> 
> Memory: 1,7 GiB
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(r) CPU 2,80 Ghz
> 
> Disk space: 240 GiB
> 
> ...


WIsh I could be more help, but it's probably the ATI card.  If you have a desktop and have an old nvidia card, or know someone with one.  You could try this to see if it fixes the problem.  As I posted above, I haven't followed the ATI card driver progression in a while since I switched to nvidia cards about 4 years ago because of their support of linux (proprietary or not don't care).

----------


## dardack

For the ATI guys have you tried:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Troubleshooting_Wine

It has a specific section on ATI cards, it also talks about sound stuttering for people with that, and graphic glitches.  Also, have you tried with and without the Registry Tweaks from the very first post?

----------


## sirthorn

> Also, my map is completely white when I walk indoors but it works anyway so I don't mind that. Thank you!


Just as an FYI, the white minimap is a bug with the ATI drivers that AFAIK can't be fixed on our end. (Something to do with pbuffers as I recall.)

It's very well known, but ATI seems unwilling to fix it.

----------


## cb951303

For people that wants to ALT + Tab in fullscreen mode:

1- Open "winecfg"
2- Add "Wow.exe" to "Applications" list and select it after adding.
3- Go to "Graphics" tab
4- Check "Emulate a virtual desktop"
5- Type in your WoW resolution
6- Click "Ok" and quit.

Now you can use ALT + Tab while playing WoW without losing audio or unstabilizing anything. Bear in mind that ALT + Tab only works if there are other windows open other than WoW but you can always bring up the Ubuntu menu with ALT + CTRL + ESC even if there is no other windows open.
And I must add it's quite stable and fast. It improved my playing a lot since I use a lot wowhead.com.

----------


## tneva82

Hiya. Installed and got WoW running(handy howto guide). First time however it was somewhat laggy. So I got bright idea: Let's change games video options to less demanding! So I did that and restarted game. Well sure enough lag dissapeared and game ran smoothly(huray!) BUT there's now enough graphical glitches to make the game unplayable  :Sad: 

Any ideas wether it's possible to fix it? Computer has P5Q motherboard with Intel quad-core processor and Ati Radeon 4870 graphics card(yeah might not be optimal and might be the reason but this computer wasn't built with linux and wine in mind originally  :Sad: 

I tried switching graphic settings back but no help there. So whatever I did seems to have done it permanently. Maybe deleting directory and recopying it might solve it? Or maybe there's some setting that helps with the issue?

----------


## dardack

> Hiya. Installed and got WoW running(handy howto guide). First time however it was somewhat laggy. So I got bright idea: Let's change games video options to less demanding! So I did that and restarted game. Well sure enough lag dissapeared and game ran smoothly(huray!) BUT there's now enough graphical glitches to make the game unplayable 
> 
> Any ideas wether it's possible to fix it? Computer has P5Q motherboard with Intel quad-core processor and Ati Radeon 4870 graphics card(yeah might not be optimal and might be the reason but this computer wasn't built with linux and wine in mind originally 
> 
> I tried switching graphic settings back but no help there. So whatever I did seems to have done it permanently. Maybe deleting directory and recopying it might solve it? Or maybe there's some setting that helps with the issue?


ATI card probably.  You could try the ATI from the link I posted a few posts above this.  Also, not sure but could run winecfg and turn off pixel shaders, hardware shaders.  Don't really know, sorry.  AFAIK the ATI drivers are still not the best.

----------


## melzanis

> That worked.  I'm able to run the Installer.exe.  However, it gets so far as to ask me what language to use, then hangs indefinitely.  If I run 
> 
> ```
> wine Installer.exe -opengl
> ```
> 
>  or use -d3d it tells me it can't see the media files.


Okay I have tried both was of unmounting and mounting the cdrom to get WoTLK to install but it's just not working for me.I'm at a loss as to what I can do next, any help would be great!

okay I got it to might right, there is just one small problem. I still don't have access to run the installer. not sure what to do

----------


## jaimerox

Hi everyone.  This is my first day running linux.  Yesterday I got fed up once and for all with windows and their uber crappy Vista(which came preinstalled on my Compaq presario a900).

I have found the how to's very helpful except for one detail.  I cannot get past the EULA.  It looks like a display driver problem.  I hear the sounds.  I see the screen but it is frozen and has some wrong colors and planes that should not be there.

I have searched exhaustively for an answer to this before I went to post.

My info
Ubuntu 8.04 "hardy heron"
Wine 1.1.8
I think my video card is an integrated intel chipset card that ran fine on windows(although I know that doesn't mean anything in the translation from win to linux)

here is my WTF config as well.




> SET readTOS "-1"
> SET readEULA "-1"
> SET readScanning "-1"
> SET readContest "-1"
> SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
> SET locale "enUS"
> SET movie "0"
> SET showToolsUI "1"
> SET portal "us"
> ...


I also did the reg edit that is supposed to increase my frame rate.

If you need anymore information just tell me what it is.  Thanks ahead of time!

If this is a redundant post please excuse me.  I tried to find the answer.

----------


## jaimerox

Ok I messed with my wtf config file some and changed the Tos and the EULA to "0" instead of the "-1" they were at.

I was able to log in and even ressurect my ghost(lol).

Now all I have to do is figure out how to increase my frame rate and I am good to go.

Right now I am getting about 3 fps with the resolution at 600x800 and ALL of the enhancements off.

Time to search the forums for this next piece of the puzzle.  

I am very happy with how far I have come with Linux in one day.

Thank you all for your posts and mad skills!

----------


## tneva82

Groovy! Solved it! Darn Wow kept removing these 2 lines from config.wtf when I adjusted graphic settings to lower so it would run at faster speed. Re-added them and voila! Things are working pretty well. Only problem remaining is that graphical glitches appear every time I move from outside to building or otherway around. However that's pretty minor issue. Jaimerox might want to check that these 2 are still there and if not put them back. Might help.

SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"

----------


## Kodster

I have gotten Wotlk installed, and all the patches, but for some reason when I get to the login screen all the boxes are black, like so.
http://i549.photobucket.com/albums/i...g?t=1234079007
Does anyone know why this is happening, or how to fix it?

My config.wtf is this, if it helps




> SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET locale "enUS"
> SET hwDetect "0"
> SET gxColorBits "24"
> SET gxDepthBits "24"
> SET gxResolution "1024x768"
> SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
> SET gxFixLag "0"
> SET gxWindow "1"
> ...

----------


## nukethetuna

Hello! New Ubuntu user here. Just switched from Windows XP yesterday! First, these are my computer specs...



```
CPU: Toshiba Satellite M105-3004

RAM: 512 MB

Graphics Card: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS 

Driver: 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

I'm using the most up to date version of Wine.
```

My problem is that when I run WoW with OpenGL, there are black boxes over most text, and some polygons. Using the suggested method of removing this in the how-to did not remedy this problem. Nor did any of the ideas posted in this thread.

If I run using -d3d, there are no graphic problems, especially after following most of the advice in this thread. However the frame rate is unplayably low.

Does anyone have any advice to remedy those black squares, or to boost my frame rate? If not, would you suggest upgrading my RAM or graphics card? I know they're pretty ancient. Any advice you can give me would be great. Thanks!

----------


## Sammi

> Hello! New Ubuntu user here. Just switched from Windows XP yesterday! First, these are my computer specs...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CPU: Toshiba Satellite M105-3004
> 
> RAM: 512 MB
> 
> ...


I can not imagine playing WoW on an integrated Intel graphics card. Just can not see it ever working at an enjoyable framerate. I know some people do it... you guys must be serious masochists!

----------


## nukethetuna

> I can not imagine playing WoW on an integrated Intel graphics card. Just can not see it ever working at an enjoyable framerate. I know some people do it... you guys must be serious masochists!


What can I say, I'm an addict! I usually pulled an average of 10-15 frames anywhere on Windows XP, which for me is good enough to raid. I'd really like to remedy this problem, because besides the WoW framerate, I like absolutely everything better about Ubuntu. Of course I might end up just getting a new laptop, something with Nvidia.

----------


## Jovec

> Of course I might end up just getting a new laptop, something with Nvidia.


It may be an unpopular answer, but it's probably your best bet.  Nvidia > Ati > Intel under Linux, and the Intel IGP products are fairly terrible under Windows at best.

----------


## draconastar

Something I'd like to note for those of you who are experiencing lower FPS or performance than you would expect: playing WoW (especially 3.0.x) under Wine consumes _a lot_ of resources.  I'm running an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ and 1 GB of OSX RAM.  In Ubuntu, with Pidgin / Amarok / Firefox / etc. running in the background, I'm only pulling around 200 MB of RAM and both cores of the CPU hovering around 10 - 20%.  As soon as I run WoW under Wine, RAM usage shoots up to 850 - 900MB and both cores of the CPU stay at around 90 - 95%.

You've got to have a pretty beefy rig, even by today's standards, for it to not feel a strain.  Just something to keep in mind.

----------


## tneva82

> You've got to have a pretty beefy rig, even by today's standards, for it to not feel a strain.  Just something to keep in mind.


Yeah. I have 2.6Ghz quad-core, 4gig of RAM and graphic card(albeit ATI which isn't optimal) released last summer(4870). More than enough to play WoW with huge resolution with all the effects full. In Wine I need to lower resolution to 800x600 and trim down effects to get the speed non-laggy(still suffering annoying graphical glitches that appear when I move to house or out of house which forces me to quit and reload). And I figure my computer is above average as far as speed goes(atleast I hope it was when I built it and that it hasn't degraded THAT badly in this short of time  :Wink: 

However minor issue and won't stop me using Ubuntu. Won't also boot to Windows just for WoW.

----------


## Ameneon

That's exaggerating it a bit then. I run on an Athlon X2 6000+ with 2g mem and a pretty old 7800GTX - the 256mb version, and I can run it all on max in 1280x1024, and I still can keep other stuff going on in the background even though I don't precisely do any multimedia editing meanwhile. So if you're having that kind of resource issues tneva82, it sounds like there are other issues with your setup. Have you done the reg tweaks and changes to the config.wtf file from the first post?

----------


## tneva82

> Have you done the reg tweaks and changes to the config.wtf file from the first post?


Yup.

I suspect the issue comes from graphic card. ATI does not seem to be best choise for Linux.

It's also doubtful how much WoW uses extra processors etc so they might be overkill anyway.

----------


## Drenriza

When i try to run wow it crashes and says

can't read memory and then i get black screen and i can hear the voice movie (first time u enter wow).

Anyone know the problem?

Thanks on advance.

----------


## kopd

I've seen this question asked, but haven't seen an answer.  My wine seems to be working fine as I installed WoW using wine, and the launcher works.  But when I try to run wow.exe I get this error:

wine: Call from 0x74801612 to unimplemented function ntdll.dll.NtAlpcConnectPort, aborting


I can run WoW fine when booted in Vista.  I have tried using the exe that is on my Vista partition, installing it on my linux partition, copied all the dll's from my Vista partition to my .wine dir, tried setting wine to run as vista, xp, w2k.  I don't know what to try next.

Any suggestions?

----------


## xmetalx

hey guys, not exactly brand-new to linux or ubuntu, just first time posting here.

So, WoW starts up fine but runs extremely laggy (as in less than 3fps). when i check the video settings in WoW, its running at 2304x1024-widescreen but i have it windowed to keep it on one screen (dual monitors) . that is the only resolution option available, even though ive edited my config.wtf and put in SET gxResolution "1280x1024" (my standard resolution for my main monitor). wow seems to ignore these settings and run whatever it feels like. Using Nvidia-settings app in twinview mode.

so my question is, how can i add 1280x1024 to the resolution list in WoW to fix my framerates and make the game playable?

Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Nvidia Geforce 6800GT
2GB ram

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## golephish

I am running wow in ubuntu because of the superior framerates. however, te icons in game seem to flash and are sometimes wrong. I tried adding a line to my xserver but it crashed. I am using an ATI x1300 w/ 2 g of ram on asus sephron. any ideas?

----------


## sirthorn

> I am running wow in ubuntu because of the superior framerates. however, te icons in game seem to flash and are sometimes wrong. I tried adding a line to my xserver but it crashed. I am using an ATI x1300 w/ 2 g of ram on asus sephron. any ideas?


Not sure which icons you're talking about, but my inventory ones seemed to be wrong many times. As I recall, adding 

```
SET UIFaster "2"
```

 to my Config.wtf file fixed it.

----------


## Spudz0r

got it running..

but i have NO sound what so ever in game.

using a Auzentech prelude X-Fi with creative drivers (sound works in general ubuntu)

but nothing in game. any ideas?

edit: i just checked.. and wow seems to be using my ONBOARD sound to output, even though the xfi is selected as default in my audio prefences (system>preferences>sound)

anyway i can swap what card its using? kinda annoying really.

----------


## morissette

This is me running WoW.exe, any help would be appreciated, I get an error I can paste the error if needed.

morissette@liberty:/$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7df10000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme :Razz: owrprof :Very Happy: llMain (0x7df10000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eda4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps OpenGL implementation supports 32 vertex samplers and 32 total samplers
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps Expected vertex samplers + MAX_TEXTURES(=8) > combined_samplers
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ec94,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f298,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f3fc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f5a8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f000,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f144,0x00000000), stub!
err :Mad: 11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 1024x768x32 @60! (XRandR)
err :Mad: 11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 1024x768x32 @0! (XRandR)
fixme:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Add OpenGL context recreation support to SetDepthStencilSurface
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f000,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f144,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:dbghelp:dump_system_info fill in CPU vendorID and feature set

----------


## pedro_orange

> This is me running WoW.exe, any help would be appreciated, I get an error I can paste the error if needed.
> 
> morissette@liberty:/$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
> archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
> archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
> archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ opened
> archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
> archive Data\common.MPQ opened
> ...




```
wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -opengl
```

----------


## akisawana

I'm having an odd problem that hasn't been addressed recently. I downloaded the client (since I don't own the discs) and it runs just fine, but when it asks me to accept the EULA, it doesn't register that I've scrolled all the way down, and the "Accept" button never becomes active. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong, or what specs you would need to help me fix this problem?
Thank you very much.

----------


## sve3n

Hello , i got a problem running World of Warcraft Lich King 3.0.9 with Wine , the game works good in login screen / char screen , but when i join in world and i move the character little the fons disappear and makes some black  lines on the monitor .... check atachments for ss^^

My Spec :
Ubuntu 8.10
Wine 1.1.6
ATI Radeon x1650 Pro 512mb
Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz

my config.wtf file :

SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET lodDist "100.000000"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "24"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "100"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET realmList "casperwow.ath.cx"
SET soundMaxHardwareChannels "12"
SET locale "enGB"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET spellEffectLevel "5"
SET groundEffectDist "70"
SET realmName "CasperWoW"
SET gameTip "5"
SET uiScale "1"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET mouseSpeed "0.5"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"

----------


## sirthorn

> SET realmList "casperwow.ath.cx"


I doubt you're going to find a lot of support here for playing on private servers.

----------


## znahar

hi guys.

during this week i've become completely desperate. i tried to run wow:wotlk, but reached no success. i've had lots of problems, but found answers till now. so what is my problem.

i run wow.exe with
sh -c "wine /home/znahar/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/wow/Wow.exe - opengl"

login screen starts, i have sound and video, everything's ok. but when i enter log/pass it just hangs. only wow. isn't responding. here's my log



```
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\ruRU\patch-ruRU.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\ruRU\patch-ruRU-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\ruRU\locale-ruRU.MPQ opened
archive Data\ruRU\speech-ruRU.MPQ opened
archive Data\ruRU\expansion-locale-ruRU.MPQ opened
archive Data\ruRU\expansion-speech-ruRU.MPQ opened
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cfc0000, 1, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:ntdll:NtPowerInformation Unimplemented NtPowerInformation action: 11
fixme:powrprof:DllMain (0x7cfc0000, 0, (nil)) not fully implemented
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39edbc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps OpenGL implementation supports 32 vertex samplers and 32 total samplers
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_FillGLCaps Expected vertex samplers + MAX_TEXTURES(=8) > combined_samplers
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ebe0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f434,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f5a0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f59c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f588,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f150,0x00000000), stub!
failed to open Z:/home/znahar/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/wow/Interface/AddOns
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39df1c,0x00000000), stub!
```

i'm runnibg ubuntu interpid 8.10x64

got latest 180 nvidia driver with opengl32 libs installed
my vcard is nvidia 8400M GT

seems it just can't connect to the server, coz news block on the left of the wow's window does not appear as well. can you please help me?

ps. latest wine as well, changed config.wtf in wtf/
wine's using aoss sound driver.

pps. one more thing. DRI is not enabled, i'm trying to fix this now

----------


## sirthorn

> i run wow.exe with
> sh -c "wine /home/znahar/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/wow/Wow.exe - opengl"


Looks like it's still trying to run in Direct3D mode. That last bit shouldn't have the space in it; it should be -opengl.




> seems it just can't connect to the server, coz news block on the left of the wow's window does not appear as well. can you please help me?


The news block doesn't always appear. There hasn't been any news there in the past few days (as far as I've seen anyway).

----------


## xirrin

Trying to figure out how to get this to work at all  :Sad: 

I try to run it from the terminal and I get this output:



```
ethan@ewhbuntu:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  161 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
  Value in failed request:  0x23
  Serial number of failed request:  142
  Current serial number in output stream:  142
ethan@ewhbuntu:~$
```


I'm not really sure what that means...also if I right-click from the "C" folder and "Open With Wine Windows Program Loader" I get some interesting results. If I open the "WoW.exe" file through that then the Blizzard Downloader icon shows up in the upper right corner but it never loads anything (Connection Info and Log show nothing at all, main screen just says "Waiting..." the whole time). If I do it on the Launcher.exe file nothing happens at all.


Any suggestions?

----------


## T3X

I know there have been alot of posts here, and I'm not going to pretend that I know exactly how to run Ubuntu necessarily.(I have a friend who works with Ubuntu and he basically had to babystep me through to find my original files) If anyone can help me with my issues though, it would be a great help. Basically WoW is not running correctly (http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3655/...882c42.jpg?v=0) 

I have run all coding said in the post and I have now come to the point where WoW looks somewhat better but still unplayable (http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/...f1af42.jpg?v=0)
With this set up, I can *move* but if i could rate the framerate, I'd put it at a 0, maybe one screen every 15 seconds at best

My computer is a Sony Vaio VGN- N320E laptop. I have been reading up, and still have no solution  :Sad:  Just hoping for someone out there to help little newbie me  :Smile:

----------


## dweible75

> I know there have been alot of posts here, and I'm not going to pretend that I know exactly how to run Ubuntu necessarily.(I have a friend who works with Ubuntu and he basically had to babystep me through to find my original files) If anyone can help me with my issues though, it would be a great help. Basically WoW is not running correctly (http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3655/...882c42.jpg?v=0) 
> 
> I have run all coding said in the post and I have now come to the point where WoW looks somewhat better but still unplayable (http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/...f1af42.jpg?v=0)
> With this set up, I can *move* but if i could rate the framerate, I'd put it at a 0, maybe one screen every 15 seconds at best
> 
> My computer is a Sony Vaio VGN- N320E laptop. I have been reading up, and still have no solution  Just hoping for someone out there to help little newbie me


The following is a repost from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377139





> OK, Sweet...sorry about my moment of weakness...
> 
> If anyone has this Intel chipset, this is what I did, and it works fantastic!
> 
> Install the latest Wine
> 
> Copy all your WOW cds to a folder (overwriting as prompted)
> 
> Run winecfg from a terminal.
> ...


I also have a Sony Vaio VGN series. Mine is the N365E. This post helped me get the game playable, but still nowhere near as playable as the same rig running Windows. I think the main issue is that Intel drivers suck, especially their integrated chip-sets in their laptops.

Unless Intel releases a better Linux driver, or Blizzard finally creates a Linux client, this is the best you'll be able to do. I hope this helps out out though. I get about 9-12 fps with relatively few graphical anomalies. Give it a try, and be sure to read through the entire thread I linked and follow it's links because there are a few other Intel specific settings you may need to incorporate which I dis-remember off the top of my head.

----------


## Paulzy

I followed the directions and keep these dialogs.
I do have Compiz Fusion active. But after the last crashed it was deactivated. So I don't think it was the fault.

System Information
	Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
	Product Name: DW230A-ABA a500n
    * CPU
	AMD Athon XP 2800+
    * RAM
	1.5 GB
    * Graphics card make and model
	nVIDIA 7600 GS 512MB
    * Graphics card driver version number
	I cant recall how to find my driver version.
	I sure it's 169.x
    * Wine version number
	1.0


URL: http://gallery.pjcii.net/displayimag...album=12&pos=7


URL: http://gallery.pjcii.net/displayimag...album=12&pos=8

----------


## ludek_cortex

Hello. World of Warcraft freezes my whole PC in snowy areas (eg. in Winterspring or Alterac Valley). I can't play in zones with snow because I must reset my PC every ~3-5 minutes..... Can someone help me?

MyPC
My PC:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 2.53GHz
1GB of RAM
Ati Radeon X300 (128 mb)
Latest fglrx driver (Catalyst 9.2)
Wine 1.1.17
OS - Ubuntu 8.10

----------


## Paulzy

> aoss wine ".wine/drive_c/Program Files/games/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe" -opengl


This command from the command line allowed me to run WOW. Notice I add aoss. this is a program that allows you run WOW in OSS and ALSA mixed mode. The -opengl uses OpenGL instead of the default DirectX that WOW tries to use even though it's running from Linux

----------


## gh0stp0p

Okay, so I'm having a problem and I've spent hours searching forums and I can't find anyone else with the same one. Hopefully someone reading this may be able to help me out.

I'm basically having all the issues described below (quote is taken from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...#Configuration). The problem is that adding SET M2UseShaders "0" doesn't work. In fact it doesn't seem to make any difference at all. But from everything I've read it should solve my problem.

"If you experience a problem with missing character and object models, and/or the login windows background is black, add:

SET M2UseShaders "0""

If anyone has any ideas at all as to why this solution isn't working, please let me know, could there be something overriding it? It's the only problem I'm having.

My graphics card is an ATI Radeon Xpress (the one in the Dell Inspiron 1501). My drivers are up to date and I'm using the latest version of wine.
I've done everything described in the post I quoted above including the registry config and like I said everything works except this.

Please help.

----------


## gh0stp0p

Lol, typically after all these hours of searching I find the solution 2 minutes after giving up and posting in a forum. In case anyone comes across this and is having the problem described in my above post the solution is to put:

SET fixedFunction "1"
SET ffx "0" 

in Config.wtf.
Credit goes to these guys:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread....63168401&sid=1

Only problem is that my map's gone blank white but I can live with that ^_^

----------


## Dekalonlord50

I an having a problem with the world of warcraft .exe. I installed all parts of game (including lich king) and then after I tried using this one script to make it work better it says 
ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:00000000

The instruction at 0x00000000 reference memory at 0x000000000
the memory could not be "read"

anyway any help I could get for this would be much apreciated. and by the way I am on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid IBEX....

----------


## Kuculcan

> I followed the directions and keep these dialogs.
> I do have Compiz Fusion active. But after the last crashed it was deactivated. So I don't think it was the fault.
> 
> System Information
> 	Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
> 	Product Name: DW230A-ABA a500n
>     * CPU
> 	AMD Athon XP 2800+
>     * RAM
> ...



   Im new in ubuntu, but a few mins ago i had same issue, same error# and all that stuff,  i found somewhere in internet that wine was not "prepared" to run aplications that use DirectX ( as wow do), i found that u had to start wow using OpenGL , since i couldnt find Config.wtf in wow directory (i errased it)  i opened a terminal and wrote:
wine <drag wow.exe from wow directory> -OpenGL

 then wow started, y played a bit then i went to my wow directory and found my Config.wtf again, i opened it with the gedit (similar to windows notepad) and added the next lines (as the 1# post in this topic):

  SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
  SET SoundBufferSize "150"
  SET gxApi "OpenGL"


  PD: srry if u guys take looooong time to understand that ****...  im not english speaker so...     anyways.. that might be the answer for your problem.. at least it worked on my pc



  Amd athlon 4800  64x2
  1.5g ram  Nvidia geforce 9800 512mb
  ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)

----------


## Darth Buh

I came across a new one this morning.  I don't remember installing anything, I've got Wine 1.1.18.

Terminal output is as follows:

***@HubbyPC:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine Wow.exe -opengl
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
fixme:advapi:RegisterEventSourceW ((null),L"Bonjour Service"): stub
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown IPPROTO_IP optname 0x00000013
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl SIO_GET_EXTENSION_FUNCTION_POINTER {f689d7c8-6f1f-436b-8a53-e54fe351c322}: stub
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029
fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl SIO_GET_EXTENSION_FUNCTION_POINTER {f689d7c8-6f1f-436b-8a53-e54fe351c322}: stub
fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl -> SIO_ADDRESS_LIST_CHANGE request: stub
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  159 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
  Value in failed request:  0x21
  Serial number of failed request:  146
  Current serial number in output stream:  147
Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
#0 /usr/lib32/libxcb-xlib.so.0 [0x7e94b7c7]
#1 /usr/lib32/libxcb-xlib.so.0(xcb_xlib_lock+0x2e) [0x7e94b96e]
#2 /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 [0x7ea49619]
#3 /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6(XESetCloseDisplay+0x44) [0x7ea2b294]
#4 /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 [0x7e9b4f69]
#5 [0x7d22f9d8]
***@HubbyPC:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl -> SIO_ADDRESS_LIST_CHANGE request: stub

I can't really find anything solid about why this happened, or how to fix it.. any ideas?

DB

----------


## _the_new_guy_

Hi, I have the same problem asPaulzy & Kuculcan, what do I do? :LOL:

----------


## t.rei

I don't know if it helps any of you guys, but I have a story of success.

Playing wow and using teamspeak on my ubuntu-System (Jaunty) now.

Absolutely fresh install of Ubuntu (had some remains of old experiments I could not find messing up my mouse)

I got wine from winehq repos:
http://winehq.org/download/deb (how to do that, explained step by step with pictures  :Capital Razz:  )

All I did to the WoW (copies from an installation vom Vista) was to edit the config.wtf file in: _~/.wine/drive_c/Programme/World of Warcraft/WTF/_ (On english systems I believe its "Program Files")


```
SET gxAPI "OpenGL"
```

And then I created a launcher for Wow on my desktop (or run it from shell):


```
wine /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Programme/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe -opengl
```

I need to turn off "key repeat" under System -> Settings -> Keyboard Settings to "not twitch".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

As for teamspeak: I need to start that using aoss.
aoss teamspeak - I don't think I did much else, but this error-search pre-clean-install messed up my memory of what I might have done to wine. *ponders* No, I do believe that worked "Out of the box". 
 
Good luck to you all.

*edit* Not using aoss for teamspeak anymore! I run the windows teamspeak client using wine now, since sound is much much better that way.

----------


## Yuka

I'm having a problem when WoW is loading (if it loads at all):



```
World of WarCraft (build 9551)



Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

Time:     Apr  6, 2009 12:50:13.050 AM

User:     yuka

Computer: lime



This application has encountered a critical error:



ERROR #131 (0x85100083) File Corrupt

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe

File:	DBFilesClient\Achievement.dbc




WoWBuild: 9551

Settings: 

SET gxApi "opengl"

SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"

SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
-and so on...-
```

Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-23-generic, Ati Driver 9.1 (fglrx, Radeon 4850), Athlon64X2, nF4SLI.

Hope you guys figure it out for/with me, cause that error ain't a corrupted file at all; I've copied the files through WinXP->Linux via IFS Drives mount, the "cp -frv" way and Nautilus way in GNOME with the same result.

Esop!

----------


## waxor

I too am having this same issue with the 'corrupt' Achievements.dbc. I noticed that some people talked about it very far back in this thread, but no one mentioned a fix that worked.

I have a fresh install of Ubuntu. I am running Wow.exe from a partition that is shared with windows, so I know the file is not actually corrupt. There is not much useful output in the terminal. I am starting wine with "wine WoW.exe -opengl".

Anyone?

----------


## sirthorn

> I too am having this same issue with the 'corrupt' Achievements.dbc. I noticed that some people talked about it very far back in this thread, but no one mentioned a fix that worked.


Reinstall WoW within Wine. It solved the problem for me, and I now install every patch from within Wine just to make sure this problem doesn't happen to me again.

I still wonder why it installs differently within Windows, because this solution sucks.

Oh, and big tip: save your patch files before you wipe WoW so you don't have to download them again.

----------


## waxor

Thanks, I will give that a shot.

----------


## t.rei

Hey all - I just wanted to say that besides the still existant key-repeat problem, I now am running the windows-teamseak client. The sound-performance is alot better than the linux-native one using aoss.

----------


## zami

*Version Mismatch Error Fix*

For this error


```
WoW
This application has encountered a critical error:
ERROR #121  (0x85100079) Version Mismatch
Program: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
DBFilesClient\Startup_Strings.dbc has wrong number of colums (found 19, expected 11)

Press OK to terminate the application.
OK
```

Look in your World of Warcraft directory, and if you have both
WoW.exe
and
Wow.exe (notice the lower case "w")

backup 
WoW.exe (perhaps just renaming it WoWbackup.exe)
and rename 
Wow.exe to WoW.exe

At this point I *think* one of the following renames WoW.exe to Wow.exe 
A) the Blizzard Full Client Downloader program 
B) the file repair tool 
C) the Wrath of the Lich King expansion itself

And if you've copied files from another directory (such as a Windows directory after failing miserably to get the Full Client Downloader to run properly in Wine, or copied files from an already updated machine to save time, etc) you will end up with BOTH similarily named executable files.  Launcher.exe points to the dud, until you rename your files as outlined above.

-zami

----------


## hikaricore

That does't make sense Wow.exe shouldn't exist.

----------


## zami

> That does't make sense Wow.exe shouldn't exist.


Wacky.

I thought it was odd it was there, I just don't remember ever seeing two "wow" executables before but figured I just missed it.

It's on my husband's Vista machine as well

To make things even more curious?  
My husbands Vista machine has *only* Wow.exe, not WoW.exe at all.

His Vista machine -
-installed WoW from original (old) discs
-installed Burning Crusade from discs
-upgraded for hours on end
-installed "Wrath of the Lich King" via the "Full Client Download" avaialbe from Blizzard

My Ubuntu machine-
all the same as above, except I could never get the client downloader to work right, so I finally just copied all the updated files from his machine.

Maybe it's the Full Client Download (and possibly the Trial Client Download) that exchanges one .exe for another?

Anyone with and/or without Wrath of the Lich King notice this oddity?

-Laura

----------


## hikaricore

Either they've renamed the WoW executable or he has.  I'd be interested to see if they would make such a grave decision this late in the game's life.

----------


## zami

> Either they've renamed the WoW executable or he has.  I'd be interested to see if they would make such a grave decision this late in the game's life.


I installed it myself and didn't do any mucking about in the directory, just copied the files en masse.

Do you have Wrath of the Lich King and just the one WoW executable?  

...
you know... I'm going to go rename the file myself and see how it works when launched alone, and when called up via Launcher.exe (Launcher.exe being what is used in my Wine menu.)

Oh and I edited my previous post to include "if you have both WoW.exe and Wow.exe....".  

-zami

----------


## zami

Okay!  Couple things.

1 - replacing Wow.exe with WoW.exe makes WoW.exe and Launcher.exe both work properly

2 - I think the rename is a flub from either
A) the "Full Client Downloader"
or
B) the Blizzard repair tool

After the first run after using the Full Client Downloader to install Wrath of the Lich King, there was an error (I don't remember what it was) and the message I should run the repair tool.  I did, and chose to "scan and fix" or some similar option.

After this is was all smooth sailing on the Vista machine.  AND no more WoW.exe, just Wow.exe

I'll re-amend my previous post (again) in a bit here.

If anyone else has had this problem can you please share?  I'm sure this can't be just me, and if it's an issue as wide spread as using the repair tool, or installing from the Blizzard Full Client Downloader, this would be good info to include in the HowTo.

-zami

----------


## zami

One last thing... on my husband's Vista machine, Launcher.exe and Wow.exe both work just fine (and there is no WoW.exe as I said.)

That makes ZERO sense to me.

Does windows or it's file system (NTFS for Vista?) disregard letter casing?  If so, I'd guess this is a simple single charactor typo from Blizzard.

(Actually even then, wouldn't Wine emulate ignoring letter casing?  Blar! Too confusing.)
Wait - it *is* ignoring the letter casing, since the issue seems to be that one .exe was OLDER than the other - the names in the end were irrelevant (except in the case of Launcher.exe looking specifically for WoW.exe with the two big w's)

-zami

----------


## CSUsansei

I'm a noob with ubuntu. So, please everyone bare with me.
I just copied all the files from the WOW 4 cd's into a new file. But I'm stuck into the next step:

 cd /<path-to-directory>/
 wine Installer.exe

the path that i use is: home/sansei/Documents/WOW:  cd <home/sansei/Documents/WOW>/
wine Installer.exe


However after I execute these i get wine: Permission denied, and I already did the wine part on the terminal. 

What I am doing wrong?

----------


## horgabob

OK here's my issue...
I just installed WoW on my Ubuntu machine (of course it's Tuesday so I can't log on...) and it installed and patched fine.

However, for some reason, I get INSANELY slow response times when I go to load it. The launcher comes up fine, but the login screen doesn't show the dragon in the background, just a blue screen that changes shades of blue. It also takes a good 2-3 seconds to respond to any typing/clicking that I do. I've run WoW on this computer in Windows before, like 3 years ago.

Here are some specs:

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz
RAM: 1 GB
Graphics Card: ATI 

Any ideas?

----------


## horgabob

slight update: I just opened wow while running the System monitor, and it says I'm using 100% of the CPU when WoW is running. The thing I don't get is that it has a 2.8HGz while this laptop has 2.2 GHz and WoW run fine....

----------


## horgabob

Any ideas? Now it lets me log on, but it gets all streaky and freezes...
EDIT: I also just realized my CPU on this system is single core and my laptop has dual core, so forget that previous comment...

----------


## nsfnd

> Any ideas? Now it lets me log on, but it gets all streaky and freezes...
> EDIT: I also just realized my CPU on this system is single core and my laptop has dual core, so forget that previous comment...


You are running with -opengl flag right? like wine wow.exe -opengl ?
Try to diasble pixel shader and vertex shader in winecfg->graphics.
I remember having the same issue, but dont remember how i fixed it :/

----------


## horgabob

I actually have no idea what -opelgl means. Do I just type that into the terminal? When I do I get wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\wow.exe": Module not found

----------


## horgabob

still not sure what 'opengl' means, but I disabled the pixel shading in winecfg and I got farther.

Now it shows the correct load screen, and it actually loads me into the game. THEN it freezes completely to the point that I have to manually push the power button on the tower because nothing will respond.

----------


## Mad-Halfling

Anyone had any problems running the 3.1.1 patch - I downloaded it as normal, but it bombed just after starting.  I patched ok under windows (I share a single WoW installation between vista and heron) and it patched ok, but now it won't start in linux.  I have had this problem before, and I solved it by deleting the patch*.mpq files, running repair then completely repatching under WINE (the previous time I had run the last patch on vista), but that won't work this time as that last patch doesn't seem to run.  I have seen a problem with the 3.1.1 patch if the FS is ext4 but I think mine is VFAT.

----------


## nsfnd

> I actually have no idea what -opelgl means. Do I just type that into the terminal? When I do I get wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\wow.exe": Module not found


Okay, when you add -opengl to run line you open the game in opengl mod which wine can run the game faster.

There are 2 ways to do it;
You can open a console then go to wow folder,
cd "/home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World Of Warcraft"
then wine wow.exe -opengl

Or you can open the wow folder-> WTF -> Config.wtf file and add SET gxApi "opengl" to that file. And run wow from it's shortcut.

In opengl mod you should notice the fps increase.

----------


## nsfnd

> Anyone had any problems running the 3.1.1 patch - I downloaded it as normal, but it bombed just after starting.  I patched ok under windows (I share a single WoW installation between vista and heron) and it patched ok, but now it won't start in linux.  I have had this problem before, and I solved it by deleting the patch*.mpq files, running repair then completely repatching under WINE (the previous time I had run the last patch on vista), but that won't work this time as that last patch doesn't seem to run.  I have seen a problem with the 3.1.1 patch if the FS is ext4 but I think mine is VFAT.


Do you see any errors?

Just a thought, check the mpq file names in data folder, i think they have to be in this format "common.MPQ", file names are lower case and file types are capital. This was a problem when wotlk released.

----------


## horgabob

> Okay, when you add -opengl to run line you open the game in opengl mod which wine can run the game faster.
> 
> There are 2 ways to do it;
> You can open a console then go to wow folder,
> cd "/home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World Of Warcraft"
> then wine wow.exe -opengl
> 
> Or you can open the wow folder-> WTF -> Config.wtf file and add SET gxApi "opengl" to that file. And run wow from it's shortcut.
> 
> In opengl mod you should notice the fps increase.


OK, I ran it in opengl, and the picture is incredibly messed up on the load screen. Again, it lets me load into the game, and right after I see my character pop up, it freezes. No errors, nothing, just a total lock up of my computer.

This is frustrating!

----------


## nsfnd

I checked winehq app db and saw hope for you  :Very Happy: 

A few steps you should follow if not already,
1. Type "regedit" in console
2. Go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER -> Software -> Wine
3. Right click on Wine, select "New" then select "Key"
4. Rename New Key #1 to OpenGL
5. While the new OpenGL key selected, right click on the right pan, select "New" then select "String Value".
6. Rename the new String Value to "DisabledExtensions" (case sensitive and without quotas)
7. Double click on the new string value and type "GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object" in the box.(case sensitive and without quotas)

Then a change in the config.wtf, add this SET ffxGlow "0" to turn off fullscreen glow effect.

And in appdb it says turn off compiz if its running.

Give these a go. Gl  :Smile:

----------


## horgabob

I had already tried the regedit. I just tried adding the SET line to the config file, and it lasted about 5 more seconds before it froze...

I even turned off compiz...even though i REALLY didn't want to lol

Either way it's not working. I'll keep playing with it but i'm sick of restarting my computer

----------


## nsfnd

> I had already tried the regedit. I just tried adding the SET line to the config file, and it lasted about 5 more seconds before it froze...
> 
> I even turned off compiz...even though i REALLY didn't want to lol
> 
> Either way it's not working. I'll keep playing with it but i'm sick of restarting my computer


I dont have an ati card so i cant suggest anything more :/

About frozes, try to hit ctrl+alt+backspace instead of restarting.

----------


## horgabob

Along the lines of it being Video Card specific...I'm pretty sure I have an ATI X1300 (though if someone could remind me of the terminal command to check that I'd double check).

In 8.10 there was a proprietary driver that I needed to enable. In Jaunty, it doesn't seem to find that driver, or at least it doesn't show up when I go to Hardware Drivers.

Any ideas or thoughts if that could be causing the problem/how I'd fix it?

----------


## horgabob

Sigh, I tried Blizzard's 'repair' and now it freezes when I get to the load screen instead of when I get in the game.

Also, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't do anything.

Guess I'll have to just play on my other computer for now

----------


## coffeeisgood33

Not to bump or anything, but does the installation work with 9.1 or w/e? Jaunty Jackolope Ubuntu, w/e it's called...

----------


## Clydtsdk-Rivendare

> Not to bump or anything, but does the installation work with 9.1 or w/e? Jaunty Jackolope Ubuntu, w/e it's called...


A lot of others have gotten it to work, I've been having some problems since 3.1.1a and hopefully won't have to repeat all this runaround for 3.1.2 which is coming out _probably_ this Tuesday (if I had to hazard a guess)

----------


## spaceghoti

> Not to bump or anything, but does the installation work with 9.1 or w/e? Jaunty Jackolope Ubuntu, w/e it's called...


It's working for me, but my framerates have dropped in half since the 3.1.1 patch.  I'm not having the same problem on the Windows partition, so I can only assume Blizzard has decided to screw over the OpenGL people again.

----------


## Clydtsdk-Rivendare

@spaceghoti Did you have problems with the 3.1.1a patch? I haven't been able to login since it went into effect.

----------


## sve3n

i have a problem , the game works perfectly , but when i move a bit in world the game starting to glitch and the text disappear. some help please? im using ubuntu 8.10

if i change from opengl to d3d works , does not glitch , but moves like a **** ( 5-10 fps )

ATI CARD :
display: :0.0  screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1650 Series
OpenGL version string: 2.1.8087 Release


my config.wtf :

SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET fullAlpha "1"
SET SmallCull "0.040000"
SET DistCull "500.000000"
SET trilinear "1"
SET frillDensity "32"
SET farclip "477"
SET specular "1"
SET pixelShaders "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET unitDrawDist "300.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET realmList "79.115.30.3"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET realmName "MaNGOS"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET gameTip "10"
SET uiScale "1"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1.5"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_EnableAllSound "0"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"

----------


## spaceghoti

> @spaceghoti Did you have problems with the 3.1.1a patch? I haven't been able to login since it went into effect.


I'm logged in right now (I hate it when I can't sleep) and other than having to seriously curtail my video settings, I'm running fine.

----------


## Sulaa

I have been struggling the last couple days to get past the 
Eula opt in to finish my install.  It will not let me click the
agree button even though I've scrolled down to the bottom of
the agreement.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks

ps. Extremely new to this  :Smile: 

Figured it out. You can edit in the wtf if you have read/agreed to the ToS and EULA.

----------


## sirthorn

> i have a problem , the game works perfectly , but when i move a bit in world the game starting to glitch and the text disappear. some help please? im using ubuntu 8.10


Did you try the registry tweak in the FAQ? Sounds like the same problem I had after starting again with a clean Ubuntu and WoW install.

----------


## Smoerrebroed

Hello Everyone,

after some absence from WoW, I'm now trying to get it up and running on my (now) main machine with the following specs:

Lenovo ThinkStation D10 (Single Intel Xeon E5440)12GB RAMTwo 1TB HDDs in a RAID0 configurationNVidia Geforce 8800GT w/ 512MB RAMTwo 24" TFTs with TwinView (3840x1200)Ubuntu Jaunty AMD64

I've got WINE 1.1.20 from WineHQ installed and WoW was copied over from my previous install under Windows. The Launcher is working just fine and has managed to upgrade it to the latest version by downloading all patches. So WINE in general must be working.

Here's the catch: After doing the modifications from the WIKI (OpenGL, ...), I can start Wow.exe. Then I get the opening screen including sound which prompts me to accept the RoC. As soon as I move the mouse cursor onto the screen that's showing WoW, only the desktop is displayed but the mouse cursor is hidden. It is, in fact, not displayed while hovering over the WoW window, but this one is transparent. There's only a little square in the upper left corner, but that's it. No error message is generated on the console where I started WoW from.

Any thoughts?

TIA

Smoerrebroed

----------


## roh8880

I am having a slight problem with the blizzard downloader. The problem is I can't use it!



```
ghost@ghost:~$ wine WoW-BurningCrusade-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe
err:wineboot:pendingRename couldn't get file attributes (2)
wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\WoW-BurningCrusade-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe": Module not found
ghost@ghost:~$
```

I got this code from help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

Am I doing something wrong? I followed all the steps thoroughly and I can logon to my account, but I am met with the downloading update where my character should be. No matter how many times I login, I am always asked to restart as soon as the update is done. And as soon as I restart, the installer window pops up and asks me to install Burning Crusade.

I just want to run the blizzard downloader and get all the patches at once. Any help?

----------


## sirthorn

> ```
> ghost@ghost:~$ wine WoW-BurningCrusade-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe
> err:wineboot:pendingRename couldn't get file attributes (2)
> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\WoW-BurningCrusade-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe": Module not found
> ghost@ghost:~$
> ```


You need to run that command from the directory that the EXE file is in.

Alternately, you can open the terminal, type in "wine " and then drag the file (WoW-BurningCrusade-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe) onto the terminal window. It should work the same.

----------


## roh8880

> You need to run that command from the directory that the EXE file is in.
> 
> Alternately, you can open the terminal, type in "wine " and then drag the file (WoW-BurningCrusade-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe) onto the terminal window. It should work the same.



Got it now, Thanks.

----------


## Kallewoof

> Wacky.
> 
> I thought it was odd it was there, I just don't remember ever seeing two "wow" executables before but figured I just missed it.
> 
> It's on my husband's Vista machine as well
> 
> To make things even more curious?  
> My husbands Vista machine has *only* Wow.exe, not WoW.exe at all.
> 
> ...


I just now am getting back to the game and the first thing that happens is the installer crashing. So I start downloading the full WOTLK file which is about 7 gigs, but then I read here and find your post, realize that I also only have a Wow.exe file. So I renamed it WoW.exe, tried the installer, and it worked.

I still got a popup which was blank as I began but things seemed to work anyway.  :Very Happy:   :Popcorn: 

edit: oh and yes, vista and all windowses before it have all been case insensitive on filenames. And I don't think Wine handles case insensitivity, especially since it IS possible to have two files with the same name in linux, and Wine wouldn't know which to pick in those cases.

----------


## roh8880

Problem copying folder of lich king.

I have sudo chown the files and I still cant copy them. It only tells me that it is a read only file system! How do you copy this?


ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1064891

Nevermind!!!!

----------


## Fred61

Thanks for posting, I used the tweak below, and fixed my auto crash in Dalaran. Everything worked great until a few patches ago and then I would barely get a chance to move before Dalaran would crash. 

Thanks again,



[quote=Sammi;1844392]*
Reg tweak*
This is a simple registry edit for Wine that either will either fix crash issues and increase framerate in game, or it will decrease the performance and even make the game crash. You should give it a try to see what is does for you, as you may always easily remove it again, if it acts negatively for you.
 
  Open a terminal window, type _regedit_ and press enter. This will start the Wine equivalent of the windows registry editor. If you are familiar with using the registry editor under windows then this is pretty much the same.

Notice: the guide below is case sensitive!

1. Find this key _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\_
2. Highlight the wine folder in the left hand pane by clicking left on it. The icon should change to an open folder
3. Right-click on the wine folder and select _[NEW]__[KEY]_
4. Replace the text _New Key #1_ with _OpenGL_
5. Right-click in the right hand pane and select _[NEW]_ then _[String Value]_
6. Replace _New Value #1_ with _DisabledExtensions_
7. Then double click anywhere on the line, a dialog box will open.
8. In the value field type _GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object_

/quote

----------


## fromple

Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *NightMKoder*  
_That doesn't necessarily mean the game won't run. The game may be new but the functions it calls aren't - since it does work on windows.

Back to the topic: the game isn't in appdb, so I can't tell you it will work. You can install firefox/flash player in wine and try it. It's actually rather easy:

     Code:
     wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
sh winetricks allfonts firefox3 flash 
See how it works, and possibly add an appdb entry. If something is wrong, post a wine log._





I tried to use this to get FreeRealms to run. Sadly, it not only didn't work, it seems it might have *broken WoW*.  :Sad: 

I am totally new to Ubuntu (I'm using 9.04 Jaunty), but....I had WoW running FLAWLESSLY (I was amazed) using Wine. Then after the Blizzard update this past Tuesday....it just stopped. The game won't open. It will open the launcher, but if I click on "options" at the bottom...it gives me nothing but a white space in the launcher, and if I hit "play" it says:

*Program Error
The program WoW.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvienience. This can be caused by a problem in the program or a deficiency in Wine.* 

Then it says to go to appdb.winehq.org, which of course tells me nothing of use. I read through all the comments and couldn't find anyone having this problem.

I got this problem after using the "winetricks" fix above, AND the patch, so I'm not sure which is responsible for it.

How do I UNDO the "fix" called winetricks that was posted, just in case that is the problem? (I posted this on the original thread, but now it has become a WoW problem, so I don't know if they're going to be able to help me at this point...so here I am.)

Please go easy on me, I'm totally just learning here and thank you for your help.  :Smile:  If you tell me how to post a Wine log....I will.

----------


## dnovotny

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> after some absence from WoW, I'm now trying to get it up and running on my (now) main machine with the following specs:
> 
> Lenovo ThinkStation D10 (Single Intel Xeon E5440)12GB RAMTwo 1TB HDDs in a RAID0 configurationNVidia Geforce 8800GT w/ 512MB RAMTwo 24" TFTs with TwinView (3840x1200)Ubuntu Jaunty AMD64
> 
> I've got WINE 1.1.20 from WineHQ installed and WoW was copied over from my previous install under Windows. The Launcher is working just fine and has managed to upgrade it to the latest version by downloading all patches. So WINE in general must be working.
> 
> Here's the catch: After doing the modifications from the WIKI (OpenGL, ...), I can start Wow.exe. Then I get the opening screen including sound which prompts me to accept the RoC. As soon as I move the mouse cursor onto the screen that's showing WoW, only the desktop is displayed but the mouse cursor is hidden. It is, in fact, not displayed while hovering over the WoW window, but this one is transparent. There's only a little square in the upper left corner, but that's it. No error message is generated on the console where I started WoW from.
> ...


Try adding the folowing to your Config.wtf:

SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"

That should get you past the ToC part to the login screen.

Edit:
Also, did you disable compiz effects?  And I haven't checked, but I feel like you used to have to install an IE rendering engine for that, not exactly sure where your problem is coming from, but those are the things that stick out in my mind.

----------


## Calios

*It's working! =)*

If anyone's interested- I installed the ATI driver again and it just seems to be working (I honestly doubt they've updated the driver within the past 3 hours). The only changes since last time I tried the driver was the edit I have below- in the registry [Direct3D] "OffscreenRenderingMode"="backbuffer", but I'm running it in opengl so I don't know wtf.


Original Post:

Hello everyone,
I wrote up a long post which then disappeared, so I apologise if I leave something out =/

I'm hoping someone can help me with an extremely slow frame rate- about 1 frame/10 sec with opengl and 1 frame/5sec in d3d.

Specs:
* AMD Athlon X2 7750
* 6gb RAM
* integrated ATI Radeon HD 3200 (Gigabyte MA78GM)
* Wine 1.1.23

As for the graphics card driver, when I install the "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver" WoW won't run at all, I just get a seg fault. So I'm just using the one Ubuntu 9.04 picked out, I'm new to linux and not sure how to find that version info.

*Direct rendering*: Yes

*Dll*s inserted: msvcp60, mfc42, riched20, riched32

*config.wtf:* SET M2UseShaders "0" - screen no longer black in d3d
SET ffxDeath "0" and SET ffxGlow "0" - doesn't seem to make a difference

*registry*: [opengl] DisabledExtensions- GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object seems to make a slight improvement in opengl mode (1 frame/12sec down to 1 frame/10sec)
EDIT: [Direct3D] "OffscreenRenderingMode"="backbuffer"  no change
*
winecfg*: Turning off the pixel and vertex shaders make the mouse (gauntlet) move at normal speed in d3d mode.

*xorg.conf*: Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
doesn't seem to make a difference

*Sound*: is fine and runs at normal speed

I'd really appreciate any help or suggestions people might have as the game is completely unplayable as is.

----------


## LeGuille

Hello!

I am new to UBUNTU, and Linux as a whole, but have figured out a nice bit while dealing with various problems.

So, to start: I fought with the Install for World of Warcraft. After finally finishing the Install (Burning Crusade only), I have attempted to load it, several times. Tweaking settings, such as pixel shader for D3D, and OpenGL regedit values for wine.

So, I am at a loss now. This simple laptop should be able to handle this game on low settings, as it did before.

UBUNTU ACER ASPIRE 5515

O/S: UBUNTU 9.04 "Jaunty"
Memory: 1.7GiB
Processor: AMD Athlon Processor 2650e (1.6GHZ SingleCore)
ATI Radeon x1200 Graphics

I have not changed any DLLs, or any other major files except Ubuntu Restrcited so I could use HULU (I solved that one!)

Main problems seem to be the video will stutter at the login, and freeze and crash when I get onto the game. There is a memory error, and failure.

So, now my question is: how do I fix this? I am not looking to set it on high, but I want to at least play it. :Popcorn: 

Thank you,

E. LeGuille

P.S. -- I have also removed COMPIZ.

----------


## themusicalduck

LeGuille:

Try looking in the WoW program files (probably in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft). Find the folder WTF and file Config.wtf. Add this line to the end of it:



```
SET gxapi "OpenGL"
```

That should make it run in opengl mode.

----------


## firewall_03

I am having the same memory error, I am using a Sony Vaio VGN-NR160E its not the best thing to use for this but it passes the time while your in Afghanistan here is my Config.wtf file

SET locale "enUS"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SmallCull "0.080000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET frillDensity "8"
SET farclip "177"
SET pixelShaders "0"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET showToolsUI "0"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET videoOptionsVersion "2"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET accounttype "LK"
SET realmName "Icecrown"
SET gameTip "5"
SET accountName "blank"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET particleDensity "0.10000000149012"
SET baseMip "1"
SET environmentDetail "0.5"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1.2999999523163"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"

----------


## cdegroot

Apologies for not scanning 200+ pages of posts - I have run WoW before under Linux, and with Ubuntu 9.04 and the bundled Wine it seems to work perfectly... Except for the bit where the camera, whenever I want to move it around, immediately "bounces" to a full overhead cam (looking from above down onto my char) and never wants to move back to any position...

Is there a simple solution for this? I'd hate to reboot into my XP partition just to run WoW  :Smile:

----------


## Dimarchi

> Apologies for not scanning 200+ pages of posts - I have run WoW before under Linux, and with Ubuntu 9.04 and the bundled Wine it seems to work perfectly... Except for the bit where the camera, whenever I want to move it around, immediately "bounces" to a full overhead cam (looking from above down onto my char) and never wants to move back to any position...
> 
> Is there a simple solution for this? I'd hate to reboot into my XP partition just to run WoW


Iirc, there should be a camera setting somewhere in the game (Interface? Options? Don't remember at the moment).

----------


## cdegroot

> Iirc, there should be a camera setting somewhere in the game (Interface? Options? Don't remember at the moment).


Doesn't help. I have the camera normally in smart mode, and that works fine until I manually pan around, then it gets stuck in "overhead" mode. Changing camera modes doesn't make a difference.

----------


## blumannequin

Solution for achievements.dbc errors:

On my computer my fat32 partition on which Wow was installed using Windows was mounted with permissions 755, owner and group root.  This is the default.  I unmounted the partition and edited /etc/fstab replacing the part where it says "defaults" with the following "umask=0007,gid=username of person launching wow ,shortname=winnt".  It now works fine after remounting (mount -a).  I spent about half an hour registering for this forum just to tell people that.  Much easier than reinstalling using wine :Capital Razz:   Do I get my free mount now? shortname=winnt is probably not related btw but i put it in cos it's what i have :Smile:   Please copy this solution to any other forums if it works for you cos I cba sorry :Capital Razz:

----------


## davidhoenig

First of all I apologize for adding to this already long thread, but if this is the official support place, then here is my problem:

I have a PC (Core2Duo, 4GB, ASUS P5K, NVIDIA 8400GS, NVIDIA proprietary driver 185.18.14) that was running 9.04 64-bit, and WoW ran beautifully with wine 1.1.26. I got a new harddrive and did a fresh 9.04 (64b) installation. WoW was one of the first things I installed on my system (new install using Blizzard's InstallWoW.exe). When I attempt to run WoW, I get this error:

$ wine Wow.exe 
err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x7e977a46

and the Wow.exe process spins at 100% CPU.

I then put my old HD in the system (as a second disk) and tried running the original installation -- exact same error. I even tried removing my *new* .wine directory (including WoW) and copying over the old one, but still get the same error and spinning proc. If I boot into my old install, I can still run the old version just fine so some hardware has not failed.

I know my way around an Ubuntu system pretty well, have everything up-to-date, and haven't mucked with any libs or anything. There's a ton of hits for this error on the web with various programs, but no solutions -- it might just be a red herring but I thought I would see if anyone had any ideas?

----------


## sunfire

> First of all I apologize for adding to this already long thread, but if this is the official support place, then here is my problem:
> 
> I have a PC (Core2Duo, 4GB, ASUS P5K, NVIDIA 8400GS, NVIDIA proprietary driver 185.18.14) that was running 9.04 64-bit, and WoW ran beautifully with wine 1.1.26. I got a new harddrive and did a fresh 9.04 (64b) installation. WoW was one of the first things I installed on my system (new install using Blizzard's InstallWoW.exe). When I attempt to run WoW, I get this error:
> 
> $ wine Wow.exe 
> err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x7e977a46
> 
> and the Wow.exe process spins at 100% CPU.
> 
> ...



You are missing 32-bit Nvidia librarys. Install them when you install nvidia-drivers. 64-bit driver install should ask you "Do you want install Nvidia 32-bit librarys.." or something like that.

----------


## davidhoenig

That was it! I installed the latest driver, NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.31 and the 32-bit OpenGL compatibility drivers and now WoW runs great. 

Now if I could just get Skype to not eat 100% of my CPU cycles...

----------


## cdegroot

> Doesn't help. I have the camera normally in smart mode, and that works fine until I manually pan around, then it gets stuck in "overhead" mode. Changing camera modes doesn't make a difference.


Found a different post on this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212156, just FYI

----------


## Celexi

Hey all, i seem to be having some troubles running wow under ubuntu, it runs fine in cross over, however that is paid. in Cedega i get an "unable to start 3d blah".
However, in wine i get flickering the moment my combat log updates or someone posts a link in chat
like:


i have an phenom 940 
ati 4850

i have tried the work arounds by editing my x.org file and i tried also installing all fonts to wine.
none seems to have worked

Stuck with crossover? :Popcorn:

----------


## sirthorn

> i have tried the work arounds by editing my x.org file and i tried also installing all fonts to wine.
> none seems to have worked


Try the registry edit in the help wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...0configuration). I believe that solved it for me.

----------


## Celexi

Fixed it, apparently having any of the following under my ati: specular lighting,full glow screen, death effect or projected textures makes it go bad

----------


## aimata

guys my problem with WoW is this   http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5817/wowproblem.png

I download the installer, I used Play on Linux, the installer starts and gives me the option of WoW, WoW 1st expansion and the last expansion, I tried them all but I always get that problem after I scroll down the "Agree" button doesnt get activated to click on it and there is nothing else I could do. I tried reading the topic to see if anyone had similar problem with me but its 200 pages.


EDIT: Ok I search around and found many people with the same problem I found that I just had to update wine to the latest  and it works fine now.

----------


## Isidorito

Hi... well... 101 pages... i will never gonna end :S

Sorry if anybody has posted the same question.

Im trying to play WoW 2.4 but, when the wine starts the emulation, runs the video of presentation, and never loads the login page.

I have:
Ubuntu Jaunty
AMD64 x2
2 GB of Memory
NVidia GForce 8400 GS

the error log:

==================================================  ============================ 
World of WarCraft (build 8606) 

Exe:      C:\Archivos de programa\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe 
Time:     Aug 11, 2009 11:36:56.385 PM 
User:     isidorito 
Computer: isidorito 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

This application has encountered a critical error: 

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception 
Program:    C:\Archivos de programa\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe 
Exception:    0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:00751747 

The instruction at "0x00751747" referenced memory at "0xE159C39F". 
The memory could not be "read". 


Srry for my english, i speak spanish so it isn't easy to me  :Capital Razz:

----------


## s3rvant

I'm also having some trouble running WoW 3.2 in Wine 1.0.1 and have just switched from XP to Ubuntu 9.04 yesterday (yay me  :Capital Razz: )

So far I have setup my nvidia 9500GTX and 8500GS in Xinerama with nvidia driver 180 (though I did have to do some manual editing of xorg.conf via some various forums to get it all working...), set up the latest Wine and copied my WoW installation files from another hard drive I had backed them up to.

So far I can launch the game and play using this code to launch it:


```
padsp wine /home/david/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe -opengl
```

I can only launch WoW once per X Server session. When I exit WoW and try to launch it again I get:


```
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
  Major opcode of failed request:  134 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  145
  Current serial number in output stream:  145
```

I've read that this is some sort of nvidia driver issue with xinerama and haven't the clue how to go about fixing it... I do have VSync off as well as triple buffering and have multisample set to 1x as I've read those are supposed to help.

Also very minor detail I haven't even looked up yet is that mouse cursor seems to be a bit unstable. It isn't jumpy, just maybe laggy would be the right term...

System Specs:
Dual Monitor 9500GTX - 8500GS
AMD 3GHz Dual Core AM2 Proc
4GB Ram
Onboard and PCI Sound Cards

Edit: I had trouble with both wow and firefox sound, they were related. I followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 and launched padsp winecfg and set wine audio to oss and it works like a charm now, I'm even able to use my 2nd audio card to run wow (for headset)

----------


## menikamatii

so like. i got wow to work without even really installing it.

i did put the command line in the config. didnt have to registery edit.

what i did was backed wow up to a storage drive. 

dragged and drop the whole wow folder inside the wine program files


right clicked wowlauncher.exe and ran with wine. worked perfect.

no gfx glitches what so ever.

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7...eenshotfoc.jpg

----------


## embiggened.badger

Good evening, all.

I've copied all of the files from the WoW Install CDs to a folder on my desktop, per Sammi's instructions. I also took note of the recommendation to save Disc 1 for last.

I'm currently trying to run Installer.exe and I'm having a bit of trouble. The application itself appears to work just fine, but the progress bar hangs on the *sound.MPQ* file. I'd read elsewhere that it sometimes take a few minutes for the Installer to get moving again after it pauses from time to time, but this is my second attempt on which the Installer had hung on the same file for more than forty-five minutes.

Is there something wrong with my files? Should I perhaps just leave this process running overnight?

If it matters, I'm using the latest 'stable' build of Wine (v1.0.1) and I'm running Ubuntu v9.04. My PC is a little outdated but still more than up to the task of running 'World of Warcraft.' This is also my third attempt to get some help with this process.

*Update:* Still no further progress from the Installer; the progress bar is still hanging on sound.MPQ, even though: (1) the backdrop (i.e. Dark Portal) remains animated; (2) System Monitor states that the program is "Sleeping" but continues to use no less than 80% CPU. Should I try increasing the program's priority, or perhaps instructing it to "Continue Processing" (even though this is probably redundant)? Also, why is the "Waiting Channel" for this program one of only two marked "pipe_wait?"

----------


## embiggened.badger

Guys, I really need help. I've been asking around the Forums for like three hours now and can't get anyone to answer me.

I went ahead and tried directly downloading the Installer. This appears to have worked. Earlier, I was having issues with an error message telling me that "HTML Rendering Has Been Disabled," but I've since been able to correct this by manually installing and updating Gecko files associated with Wine. (I found a how-to elsewhere.)

Unfortunately, I can't get any further than that. When the Installer begins, and the End User License Agreement for 'WoW' displays, there is no 'Agree' button at the end of the Agreement. The text at the bottom of the window states that the 'Agree' button will activate after I've read/scrolled through the document, but no matter what I do, I can not get it to function.

I'm so close! HELP!

----------


## Arminius

hey all, I've installed wrath of the lich king under wine, and so far only 1 problem.
when I alt tab out of wow, when I come back the bottom and top ubunutu toolbar still remain, and all attempts to move my character cause the camera to stair at the ceiling, then the servor quickly disconnects me.

so yes? how can I go about making it let me alt tab out, check some wow head data, then alt tab back as if nothing went wrong.

----------


## Desolator64

I posted a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...99#post7861699

with my problem. Any ideas anyone?

----------


## jasonditz

I thought I'd give installing this a shot a day after installing 9.04 on a laptop that's been sitting in the back room for months. I get the sense I'm really, really close to having this working.

About the system:

It's a Compaq A900 series system with an Intel x3100 gpu. I updated to the latest version of Wine and installed and patched Wow up to the latest build of 3.2.0.

I've set the WTF config file to use the current screen resolution so there's no resolution changing bugs. I'm also using d3d because OpenGL crashes the game. 

As it is presently configured, it loads up the game like you'd expect, but the display is really garbled. It looks like Wow through a kaleidoscope and the text is unreadable. I can even log in, but I can't really see what I'm doing. There's totally an orc there though. 

Since my first stab at running it changed the screen resolution, crashed the game, and generally made a mess of the desktop until I restarted and now I can (almost) play it seems like I have to be getting close, right? So anyone got any idea of what else I need to do to finish getting this working?

----------


## jessiebrownjr

I have an ATI card, and I have worked through all the registry fixes to make the gargle go away etc, but my issue is I crash 5-10 seconds after I load in. I tried the xorg editing, but it isn't working.  Now what?

----------


## 5zerocool

SO CLOSE!
I have been working on this issue for a month now, and I'm so close to getting it. I updated to Koala 9.10 and reinstalled the latest wine(it seemed to help alot). OK so my only issue is large shadows by my feet and the feet of other players. Help! Other than that the game runs great.

----------


## garydeez

> Guys, I really need help. I've been asking around the Forums for like three hours now and can't get anyone to answer me.
> 
> I went ahead and tried directly downloading the Installer. This appears to have worked. Earlier, I was having issues with an error message telling me that "HTML Rendering Has Been Disabled," but I've since been able to correct this by manually installing and updating Gecko files associated with Wine. (I found a how-to elsewhere.)
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't get any further than that. When the Installer begins, and the End User License Agreement for 'WoW' displays, there is no 'Agree' button at the end of the Agreement. The text at the bottom of the window states that the 'Agree' button will activate after I've read/scrolled through the document, but no matter what I do, I can not get it to function.
> 
> I'm so close! HELP!


Hello, I had the same issue also. I think I found somewhere on the Wine site that is has to do with Gecko's rendering. Anyway, I had to install Internet Explorer using http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks Hope that helps!

----------


## darko956

so i installed wow and wine and its runs fine until i go inside and then i get this
it stays even if i return outside any help please
http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/9...reenshotte.png

----------


## t.rei

Hm, that looks a lot like what my wine-wow looked like, when I was still using custom installed directx and the like.

Have you tried this on a clean ubuntu + wine (from wine-hq) and running wow in directx mode? (the line in the config "SetGXAPI=gl" or something like that?

----------


## Rexides

I can get WoW to work fine (just with lower frame rate, but I don't care that much), but I have problems switching to the desktop.

I am using Ubuntu 9.4 and Wine 1.1.30. WoW runs on d3d (opengl has the moving-indoors graphics bug, and does not have hardware cursor support)

Whenever I try to switch to desktop, either with alt+tab or switching to the other desktop, it appears to have switched, but most of the graphics remain on screen (the terrain and buildings mostly, characters disappear). The cursor turns to the normal Ubuntu cursor, and also changes in context with what it mouses over the desktop (ie. pointy finger over links in Chromium), even though I can't see the normal desktop.

Switching back to WoW will also sometimes momentarily show parts of the desktop I am leaving. By setting the game to windowed with the extended window option, and Wine with no virtual desktop, and not having the window manager decorate the windows, I am able to "trick" WoW into letting me use the desktop by rapidly switching back and forth between desktops a few times. However, it is still very annoying and slower than alttabbing in windows. 

A couple years back I had run WoW in Wine (Ubuntu again, Feisty Fawn I think) with the exact same machine (intel dual 1600, 1G mem, radeon x1300 mobility, restricted ATI driver), and switching between desktops was seamless and instantaneous. I am an add-on author, so switching between gedit and WoW is really important for me.

One sort of solution I found was to launch another xserver for WoW, and switch between the two. While switching works fine this way, this approach has it's own problems: WoW has no sound (can live with that as long as writing my add-on is concerned), and I get disconnected from WoW if I spend more than a few minutes on my desktop. It seems as if the hidden xsession stops running, or at least gets so low priority that the WoW server can't successfully query my client and disconnects me.

Can anyone offer me any advise for making either of these two approaches behave better? I would greatly appreciate it because WoW is the foremost decision factor between staying in Ubuntu or going back to Windows (and I honestly don't want to deal with their awful swap file scheme)

Thank you in advance!

----------


## Rayve

I'm also having problems with "no sound" in WoW - I have zero sound.  No background, no effects, nothing.  I have sound enabled for WoW in "sound" options, I have used "System Default".

Here is my output from my terminal during WoW -



```
candice@candice-desktop:~$ wine '/home/candice/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/WoW/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'
err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on Logitech USB Headset, disabling mixer
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\lichking.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\lichking-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\lichking-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ed4c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39eb4c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f024,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f390,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f528,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f524,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f518,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f0e0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x15dd30,0x15dc30): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39de8c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39deb4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x37404084) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmReleaseContext (0x30030, 0x15fa30): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39da54,0x00000000), stub!
failed to open C:/Program Files/WoW/World of Warcraft/Data/Interface/Icons
failed to open C:/Program Files/WoW/World of Warcraft/Interface/Icons
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39de44,0x00000000), stub!
```

I use a Logitech headphone, and sound works fine for all other programs.  I have the latest version of Wine (1.1.31) and am running Ubuntu 9.04 on its own partition, using an nvidia graphics card (Geforce 8600 GT). Sound card is Creative Labs SoundBlaster Audigy.  I suspect it has to do with those first few lines about ALSA mixer, but don't know what to do about them.

The only other issues I have are getting "stuck", or "sliding" often when I'm moving.  Any change in direction, stop, or jump will fix this back to regular motion, but it happens several times a minute.  It looks like my character is stuck in one position, i.e. her legs don't move and she just "slides" along the ground instead of walking.

I can't use "Alt" key and press a button, like I usually do for a Focus-Cast, but I just changed my focus key to Shift and that works fine. (Edit: I just changed my "press and hold this key to move windows" from Alt to Super Key in System > Preferences > Windows and I suspect "Alt" will work for WoW now.  Heh.)

Thank you all for any advice.  :Smile:

----------


## ArcaVex

I installed Jaunty, then WINE + windows fonts, ran WoW.exe from WINE and ran quite well for first time. Bit dodgy looking gfx. Changed the config files to OpenGL and never looked back. Getting 60-90FPS anywhere:

Nvidia GeForce 9800GT
Phenom 9950 2.66ghz  quad core  
4GB ram   (altho only 3.2 because im running x86 Ubuntu (due to wireless drivers).


I had/have the same issue with ALT (self cast key). I can hit ALT and press a keybiding for a heal (for example),  but holding ALT and trying to click doesn't work. Will try your fix later when i get home  :Smile: 
I did switch to SHIFT key for a bit but old habits die hard. 

Only other issue i have is when i click "log out" or "exit game"  it never comes up with the 20second counter. It just goes grey for a non-responsive window for a bit. This is no problem, just worth mentioning. Same happens for when im log out, and click "Change Realm"  the box doesn't open.   To solve this i press ESC to logout completely, then tap password in, and then click change realm.


-a note on that last point, it seems this is related to battle.net accounts as others in Windows/Mac OSx have the same issue.

----------


## Kaffekop

ok for some reason when i try to use "wine installer.exe" it tells me "could not load <path for installer.exe in system32 folder!!>"

why is that? some prefference that i need to change or something?
btw - im a linux noob (just switched over yesterday! and luve it..) just so you know it  :KDE Star:

----------


## 8Kuula

> ok for some reason when i try to use "wine installer.exe" it tells me "could not load <path for installer.exe in system32 folder!!>"
> 
> why is that? some prefference that i need to change or something?
> btw - im a linux noob (just switched over yesterday! and luve it..) just so you know it


Ain't WoW installer named installWoW.exe or something like that?

But anyways, try run it with command: wine ./installer.exe
First you need change directory to WoW installer directory. (cd <path>)
So wine won't look that installer.exe anywhere else and find something other installer.exe file.

----------


## Kaffekop

> Ain't WoW installer named installWoW.exe or something like that?
> 
> But anyways, try run it with command: wine ./installer.exe
> First you need change directory to WoW installer directory. (cd <path>)
> So wine won't look that installer.exe anywhere else and find something other installer.exe file.


yes I've done that.. It can't "find" the file for some reason (even though I point it right to it)

----------


## 8Kuula

In Wine configuration, Drives tab has one drive with "/" path? Default is Z:
Can't think anything else why wine would not find it. :S

----------


## Kaffekop

> In Wine configuration, Drives tab has one drive with "/" path? Default is Z:
> Can't think anything else why wine would not find it. :S


i dont understand what you meen  :Smile:   sorry im a noob to ubuntu.

----------


## 8Kuula

open terminal -> write: winecfg
OR
applications menu -> wine -> wine configuration
 :Smile: 

Should pop wine configuration window (windows style), and there is "Drives" tab, as default there is drive C: pointed to ../drive_c and drive Z: pointed to /
Like:
C: -> ../drive_c
Z: -> /

You may try add drive there to point "/" if drive Z: is missing for some reason.

I hope im clear enough now :]

----------


## Kaffekop

ok i got everything to work now!
i just need to change the resolution - which doesent work. My computer crashes completely and I don't know how to "crt-alt-delete" on linux (yet..).

I heard about some add-on for wow that lets you run in some "d3d" mode, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Anyone knows the name of this add-on?  :Smile:

----------


## 8Kuula

I have just added -opengl switch to launch command.
If you have launch icon in desktop, right click -> properties -> basic (tab) -> and there you see Command: env WINEPREFIX="/home/bunbun/.wine" WINEDEBUG=fixme-all wine "D:\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -opengl
or something similar  :Smile: 
If you have launch in menu then, applications menu, rightclick -> edit menus -> and look it up there should be straight forward from there  :Smile: 

Worked good with that for me atleast.

----------


## absolut1983

Story, lads?

Bought the game today, installed it, downloaded all the patches and when it was all ready to go... nothing happened.

Reading the wiki and the forum, I've fiddled with regedit and added the -opengl thing to the Desktop launcher, but all I got was the game running with really f... up graphics. In fact, it was so f... up that I couldn't even see the main menu.

By the way, I'm running Karmic Koala 64 bits on an Acer Aspire with 4GB RAM and an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100.

Any idea, guys?

----------


## ArcaVex

I can't vouch too much for this but a lot of people have had joy installing with Playonlinux + wine

----------


## ysaric

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950 (2.6Ghz)
RAM: 4GB
Video: 2x Nvidia 9600 GSO 384MB (SLI)
Drivers: 190.42
Wine: 1.1.32
Resolution: 1680x1050 (monitor native)

I recently upgraded using the Update Manager from 9.04 to 9.10.  I am running WoW in OpenGL with SLI enabled.  I do not know which driver version I was running with 9.04 but in the base 9.10 upgrade it was using the 185s which I have upgraded to the 190.44.  When I first set WoW up on Ubuntu a month or so ago now I did all the proper tweaking of the config.wtf file and xorg.conf file for OpenGL settings (recommended by the installation help page) and SLI settings. 

I know my graphics cards, even in SLI, are not going to be burning up the charts, however in 9.04 even in Dalaran it was very smooth gameplay (wish I had done more measurements to give you all a quantifiable drop but I didn't, it is just "significant").  Right now I am getting 16-17 FPS in most places in Dalaran, and only a few FPS better elsewhere . . . it's not like outside of Dalaran I jump up to 60 FPS, I'm talking low to mid-20s.  It's really crazy, I can't figure out what happened or what I did but so far whatever happened it's pretty frustrating, this is a major drop in performance.

As far as I can tell Ubuntu itself is running fine and without problems.  However outside of WoW I'm really not doing anything to tax or stress the system.  System Monitor when the game is not running is showing, literally a 0% CPU % under Processes.

Any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## SKLP

> CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950 (2.6Ghz)
> RAM: 4GB
> Video: 2x Nvidia 9600 GSO 384MB (SLI)
> Drivers: 190.42
> Wine: 1.1.32
> Resolution: 1680x1050 (monitor native)
> 
> I recently upgraded using the Update Manager from 9.04 to 9.10.  I am running WoW in OpenGL with SLI enabled.  I do not know which driver version I was running with 9.04 but in the base 9.10 upgrade it was using the 185s which I have upgraded to the 190.44.  When I first set WoW up on Ubuntu a month or so ago now I did all the proper tweaking of the config.wtf file and xorg.conf file for OpenGL settings (recommended by the installation help page) and SLI settings. 
> 
> ...


Are you sure you didn't accidentially switch WoW to D3d or something?

----------


## ysaric

Yes, I am sure.  My desktop launcher that I use for WoW has the -opengl command on it, and my config file in WoW also sets the mode to OpenGL.

Thanks much for the feedback!

----------


## ysaric

I just got done spending the better part of 30 hours putting in a new, fresh 9.10 installation as well as a new WoW install just in case something from the 9.04-9.10 upgrade process messed something up.  Nominal change in frame rates, nothing significant.  Next step if I'm so driven is to go back to a fresh 9.04 to try and better quantify the drop in performance, and maybe even to stay for a while.

----------


## SKLP

> I just got done spending the better part of 30 hours putting in a new, fresh 9.10 installation as well as a new WoW install just in case something from the 9.04-9.10 upgrade process messed something up.  Nominal change in frame rates, nothing significant.  Next step if I'm so driven is to go back to a fresh 9.04 to try and better quantify the drop in performance, and maybe even to stay for a while.


Have you tried 185.** series drivers or 180 perhaps? 190 is new and may cause the slowdown?

You can choose version easily ( sudo apt-get install nvidia-  and press tab  :Capital Razz:  )

----------


## ysaric

When I first noticed the slowdown I was using the 185s, although that was with 9.10, I am not 100% sure which version I was using when it was 9.04.  Might have been the 180s.  I'll look into it, thanks.  Honestly I figure if this was a widespread problem people would be hollering all over the place so I'm just going to keep plunking away at it, as it must be working well for most people.

----------


## xiveira

Okii, if I sound stupid sorry. xD Im not the greatest at this. Alright, I don't have my WoW DVDs, so I just downloaded the client from gamershell, and now I can install it with Wine. Using 1.0.1. Got the whole, grayed out EULA accept button, even after scrolling down and waiting a few minutes to see if it'd do anything, so I looked around and tried finding something on it, yadda yadda, says to change one of the variables in config.wtf now the problem is, I've only ever seen config.wtf after the game was installed, so how do I get to it before its installed and change the variable I need to change? Figured I'd ask here rather than starting a new thread, sorry if I intruded >>

----------


## Rody

> Okii, if I sound stupid sorry. xD Im not the greatest at this. Alright, I don't have my WoW DVDs, so I just downloaded the client from gamershell, and now I can install it with Wine. Using 1.0.1. Got the whole, grayed out EULA accept button, even after scrolling down and waiting a few minutes to see if it'd do anything, so I looked around and tried finding something on it, yadda yadda, says to change one of the variables in config.wtf now the problem is, I've only ever seen config.wtf after the game was installed, so how do I get to it before its installed and change the variable I need to change? Figured I'd ask here rather than starting a new thread, sorry if I intruded >>


I think you might just need to update to the latest version of wine as a super easy fix.

----------


## Rody

> hey all, I've installed wrath of the lich king under wine, and so far only 1 problem.
> when I alt tab out of wow, when I come back the bottom and top ubunutu toolbar still remain, and all attempts to move my character cause the camera to stair at the ceiling, then the servor quickly disconnects me.
> 
> so yes? how can I go about making it let me alt tab out, check some wow head data, then alt tab back as if nothing went wrong.


ctrl-alt-left arrow or right arrow and use other desktop

----------


## Glnwls2k

hi guys

Basically ive just installed ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit) and wine 1.2.

I've got wow working fine in opengl mode and everything is running fine, until i open mail that is. My wow folder is a direct copy of my windows one and works fine opening mail on windows 7, but when i right click on the mailbox it crashes and i get:

"Program Error
The program WoW.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvienience. This can be caused by a problem in the program or a deficiency in Wine. Program Error"

I'm using a mail mod but this works fine under windows so i don't think its that, im gonna try without addons completely when i get in from work, but i need them so i dont wanna lose them, otherwise its back to windows for me..

I've spent ages looking around for a solution to this but i've found nothing relevant, any ideas would be great, thanks.

edit: ill let you know if i find a fix tonight

----------


## Rrasyrogenees

to let some of you know... i have my WoW up and running on 9.10 with wine 1.1.33 and even though i have troubles with it crashing while i am flying, i haven't had any problems with it... and the flying thing is not all the time but just once in a while.

i am running this on:
asus m3a78-em motherboard
phenom quad 2.6Ghz
8Gb kingston ram
9800gt nvidia
creative x-fi xtreme audio 

so it can work...  :Very Happy: 

oh yeah... i also have 2 24" widescreen montiors to play it on using the widescreen capabilities (in game choice) and at 2600x1080 res in windowed mode.  you can see everything like that even with chats and bags open... so kewl... not trying to pat myself on the back but i want to let others know to try it... makes the game so much better.

----------


## Xog

> to let some of you know... i have my WoW up and running on 9.10 with wine 1.1.33 and even though i have troubles with it crashing while i am flying, i haven't had any problems with it... and the flying thing is not all the time but just once in a while.
> 
> i am running this on:
> asus m3a78-em motherboard
> phenom quad 2.6Ghz
> 8Gb kingston ram
> 9800gt nvidia
> creative x-fi xtreme audio 
> 
> ...


change ur signature  :Capital Razz: 



> Oh life SUX when you actually "need" windows ... WoW works great  on ubuntu 9.04 with the newest beta wine 1.1.30

----------


## batjew_beyond

Extremely weird error on my end.  May be because I tried the wine beta first, but I uninstalled, reinstalled the non-beta, and still getting the trouble.

I run wow.exe no problems.  Everything works great.

I run the launcher, and then when I hit play, the window closes, and nothing happens.  And now wow.exe says I dont have permissons.  Why?  Because my permissions are removed from the entire folder.

Doing this on a fairly fresh install of 9.10 i386.  And no other problems otherwise.
Don't need the launcher, but I like it for the news updates and whatnot.

Anyone else seen this?

----------


## batjew_beyond

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20643
not so weird I guess.  seems many have it.  And some made a workaround.  Seems to be on blizzard's end.

----------


## towline

HI there,

I think I've experienced every problem mentionned, from not being able to load the 'WotLK' dvd, to EULA agree button not working, to the one where the permissions keep being reset etc. 

I've overcome each hurdle, but I am still unable to run WoW.

The latest, is that when I run the WoW.exe with wine, all that happens is that a blue window opens for a moment, and then closes. In Terminal, I get the following error message:



> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
>   Serial number of failed request:  230
>   Current serial number in output stream:  230


I'm running Hardy Heron with the latest version of Wine.  
Direct Rendering=yes
I've been unable to edit the config.wtf file, simply because I can't run it for the first time in order for the game to create the file.


Any advice?

UPDATE:

Some things got fixed, but it still can't be played

I updated my driver to allow 3d rendering, which place proprietary software that I'm getting all kinds of warnings about
I installed nvidia-glx, although I'm not convinced that that should work on my ATI card

Anyway, now the program seems to load, and I get the WotLK opening sequence (without any sound) at which point it turns to a black screen and never progresses.

I am losing my hair, please help.

----------


## Alatar1

Go to the WoW shortcut on your desktop. right click, click properties. At the end of the target path, where it says something like: ""C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe"" change it to this:

"C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe" -opengl 

If you don't have a shortcut you can make a custom launcher...

Right click your desktop, go to "create launcher" leave the drop down box on "application", on the "command" line click "browse" then browse on over to /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft then click on WoW.exe  and name your launcher and so forth..
Now again on the "command" line make sure it looks like this 

```
 /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe -opengl
```

theres a space after wow.exe  :Smile:

----------


## forestdiva

Hello I'm getting a interesting error everytime I try to log into World of Warcraft.  I can open the game just fine but when I go to log in I keep getting an error saying "there is no world of warcraft account associated with this battle.net account."  I have not been able to get any "help" from blizzard since they say there isn't a linux based version of the game.

Any suggestions on how to fix this?

----------


## brian70809

you need to go to the battlenet website and setup your battlenet account.. They went away from standard name and pw logon.

It's now your email address setup with battlenet and whatever PW you setup with battlenet.

----------


## forestdiva

I have done that.  My account is actually working on other computer's, but not this one.

----------


## forestdiva

I'm still having the same problem.  I can't log into the game.  Everytime I try to log into the game it tells me "there is no world of warcraft account associated with this battle.net account."  I know that is wrong because for the last several months I have been able to log into my account using my battle.net account.  Heck right now I can log into my account on other computer's, just not my ubuntu one.

I'm currently running Ubuntu 9.10 with wine 1.2.  A friend of mine was telling me that there might be something wrong with my registry but he didn't know how to fix it.  I'm a newbie with linux so I'm lost as to how to fix this.

Any suggestion on what I would try to fix this.

----------


## forestdiva

Thank you all for the help.

----------


## Ugluk

The game is unplayable for me: each frame draws for 14 seconds both in OpenGL or DirectX modes, and the game hangs on 'Connecting' stage.

Wine: 1.1.33
Videocard: ATI Radeon X1300
Driver: xserver-xorg-video-radeon 1:.12.1999+git20090929

Any way to fix it?

----------


## phomea

Hi guys
i hope you can help me  :Smile: 

im trying to let wow work on ubuntu 9.10 with wine 1.2...but nothing
i got a crap videocard...ati x550...and im running with preinstalled driver (radeon free right?) cause as i read somewhere with my videocard i cant use anymore the catalyst...and i also read that wow need the prop.driver...

trying to start wow in d3d i got like 1fps...even less...impossible even to log 
trying it in opengl...first time wow starte nice...i went to the option window to set all down 
after that i needed to reboot wow...at next start a window asked me "hardware changed...want you set default settings"...i said no
after that now i always got crash wit errore #132 in opengl...with confi.wtf empty...without config.wtf...wtih a few options found on some guides in config.wtf....i even tryed to delete /.wine and do winecfg again...but it's the same 

already done all the mod in the reg of wine...lfor d3d and opengl
so...is it possible to run wow under wine with open driver? what shall i do? pls 
ty  :Smile:

----------


## realdude19

Ok so I am about to Rip my Hair out with this thing... Why cant things Just work for once...



```
luke@blueshift:~$ wine '/media/250GBSATA/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe' 
err:process:create_process starting 64-bit process L"C:\\windows\\system32\\services.exe" not supported on this platform
err:wineboot:start_services_process Couldn't start services.exe: error 193
fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT" (8.0.50727.762)
Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (AMD-64)
err:module:import_dll Loading library HID.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\250GBSATA\\World of Warcraft\\Wow.exe") failed (error c000007b).
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\media\\250GBSATA\\World of Warcraft\\Wow.exe" failed, status c0000135
```


this is what I get when trying to run wow off of my shared HDD. and no I am not going to reinstall that bohemith of a program. I duel boot win7 and Ubuntu 9.10 so untill Wine "Works" I am stuck switching back and forth.

Any help would be great. Email me if you can: Realdude19 at gmail dot com

----------


## phomea

hi realdude...

i cant really help you cause im still trying to let wow work under wine but...

i just noticed the string 

that "starting 64-bit process [...] not supported on this platform"


dunno...is your ubuntu a 64bit version? win7? and wine?

----------


## Krilit

@readude19
err:module:import_dll Loading library HID.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\250GBSATA\\World of Warcraft\\Wow.exe") failed (error c000007b).

i solve this problem by direct copy %systemroot%\system32\hid.dll to /home/name/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/
Oh, of course you need Win* machine to get this .dll

----------


## jmcgovern

As a warning to others:  Today's Patch 3.3 update will cause launcher.exe to run, which will lock the permissions on your WoW directory untill you manually change them.  You still have to run wow.exe to run the game.

----------


## pdbeard

Also, a lot of users seem to be having this error with the new patch. 



```
microsoft visual C++ runtime library
Runtime error!
Program c:\program files\world of warcraft\wow.exe

R6034
An Application has made an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly.
Please contact the applications support team for more information.
```


They have two possible solutions here at the wine website. Installing the Visual C++ 2005 sp1 redistributable from microsofts website manually fixed the issue for me.

----------


## GJLenon

Tried both the winetricks option and the manual download option, neither worked for me.

----------


## dardack

Has anyone successfully logged in on 3.3? I can run it, and I get the load screen, but it loads to 100% and just sits there.  Nothing in terminal.  Need help this sux.

----------


## GeoPirate

This is a server side issue, not a wine or linux issue.

----------


## r3v3l

Confirmed solution from WineHQ for the c++ library issue:



```
> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks 

> sh winetricks vcrun2005sp1 vcrun2005
```

Can't get on at the moment, random disconnection while trying to log onto realm character select screens. 

Will update if any changes / solutions found.

----------


## polpak

Yes, as of the new patch (3.3) you're going to need to install the visual C 2005 runtime environment, but once you've done that you should be able to connect.

There is currently an issue logging into the servers, but that's a server side problem that is irrespective of wine or the client.

----------


## spaceghoti

WoW was giving me errors when I attempted to update to 3.3.0 (I couldn't read what the error was, naturally) and I couldn't get past it.  So I deleted the directory and attempted to reinstall, but now I get the message that my system doesn't meet minimum requirements:  insufficient CPU.  Has anyone else encountered this?

----------


## ahorriblemess

> WoW was giving me errors when I attempted to update to 3.3.0 (I couldn't read what the error was, naturally) and I couldn't get past it.  So I deleted the directory and attempted to reinstall, but now I get the message that my system doesn't meet minimum requirements:  insufficient CPU.  Has anyone else encountered this?


Yes I had that problem. I had some other issues and reinstalled Ubuntu and installed the latest wine from the repositories without installing the older version which is in the Software Center and I stopped having that problem. 

I installed and updated WoW with Virtualbox and a copy of Windows XP, then transfered it over to my wine programs folder. I couldn't install it before (which sucks because I've installed and played WoW with 7.10, but it was a different computer)

**
I was having a lot of trouble getting this game to run. I posted a few things here because I got it to work, but I was wrong about how. At first I thought it was because I enabled "allow execution as a program" or whatever in Wow.exe, then I realized I started it without OpenGL. It turns out that I can't run this game with OpenGL. And it's incredibly choppy without it. Soooo... it looks like I won't be playing WoW on my Ubuntu Macbook.

----------


## Rody

I could not get the patch to apply with wine for some reason. after messing around for 3 hours i just updated it in windows and copied it over.

----------


## ysaric

I ended up getting 3.3 down ok and the C++ thing also worked for me so generally speaking all is well despite the fact that I still can't get my mic to work in game and if I try to alt-tab out the computer . . . I don't want to say it freezes because I actually think the game may still be running in the background but it looks as if I've come out to the desktop but the image that was on my screen in WoW is still up and for all practical purposes I can't actually do anything and I end up having to reset the computer.

Anyway now I have a new problem--the Pit of Saron.  It's one of the new 5-man instances.  Both the first and the last instance (although technically I haven't fully finished the last instance yet) seem to run fine, something is happening during certain trash fights and especially when fighting the . . . forgemaster?  something happens where the game slows up . . . it essentially freezes for a good 10-15 seconds and then pops back and is ok for a bit and then does the same thing.  I am almost 100% certain it is some kind of graphical effect for some reason, but don't have any independent verification of that yet.  I'm running twin 9600 GSOs in SLI and most of the game runs like butter but I'm pretty much going to have to avoid the Pit if I can't fix this or else I'm going to cause group wipes  by being out of position and unable to perform my function at random spots during the fight, and for some of the trash mobs.

I just thought I would come here and see if anyone else was experiencing similar.  Thanks much.

----------


## AilesGrises

A couple of things:

1. Whenever I restart my computer, the first time I run WoW, it crashes. The second time I run WoW, I get to the login screen and it's black except the login fields and some blue effects to the left that I think are supposed to accompany a dragon.

2. I'm running the GB version and I set everything in the .wtf to be US, but even bypassing the launcher, it still changes everything back to GB. This is preventing me from logging in. EDIT: Or maybe it isn't, and it's just that I recently merged my BNE account with my WoW account,

----------


## MonicaR

:d'oh!:  Noob Here!  

Just learning Ubuntu and I want to know how to open a terminal??  I have WOW, but I need to download the game from their website but it won't let me.  What do I need to do?  Please Help!

----------


## ysaric

Just to note:  The problems some people are having in OpenGL w/ 3.3, reporting graphics freezes in Pit of Saron with associated texture issues, no help will be had from Blizzard as reported from blues on official forums.  I have these problems myself not just in PoS but several places running 9600 GSOs in SLI w/ 190s.

If there is a fix or workaround out there I haven't found it.

MonicaR just check your Applications menus, it's in there.  To get the full game, go to the official World of Warcraft web site, then sign in under account management and there should be a link there to download the full game client.

----------


## sugarnips

hi, im into my 2nd week of linux, and having a small problem downloading patches

CPU: Inspiron 1521
Video Card: Radeon x1200 from ATI
Ram :Sad: not sure, followed quick step by step guide) 1.9gib

i followed wowwiki guide to download the game, and everything went fine. i am now to the point of downloading patch 3.2 and i get this error message at 10%

The program Launcher.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close.

anyone else has encounterd this error?

----------


## UbFreak

Well, I guess ubuntu gaming isn't hard after all! Anyway, thanks for the guide.  :Smile:

----------


## kcsrnd

I'm trying to dust off my wow account and i'm running Ubuntu karmic desktop.  I had it running before the 3.3.x patches and on jaunty back in August.  I'm really close to getting it running.  It sounds like it's starting, i hear everything.  It loads the gauntlet cursor, but that's it.  The rest is black.

This is an Inspiron 1525 with an Intel GM965 Express chipset, running Wine 1.1.35.  

Here is my Config.wtf



> SET locale "enUS"
> SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
> SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
> SET coresDetected "2"
> SET hwDetect "0"
> SET gxRefresh "60"
> SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
> SET gxFixLag "0"
> SET videoOptionsVersion "2"
> ...

----------


## Sceiron

> hi, im into my 2nd week of linux, and having a small problem downloading patches
> 
> CPU: Inspiron 1521
> Video Card: Radeon x1200 from ATI
> Ramnot sure, followed quick step by step guide) 1.9gib
> 
> i followed wowwiki guide to download the game, and everything went fine. i am now to the point of downloading patch 3.2 and i get this error message at 10%
> 
> The program Launcher.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close.
> ...


I'm experiencing the exact same error.
This is day number tree of PURE PAIN trying to find out this.
Anyone got any pointers? Could it be Wine, Permissions, Blizzard?


*EDIT*
I found the *Solution* (at least for me):
Insted of running the installer, start the game by
~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine Wow.exe

Game will lauch, and hopefully the Blizzard Updater will start  :Very Happy: 
This will bypass the Launcher witch is causing problems related to permissions.
Here is more info reg subject if interesting:
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=18555

Happy New year!

----------


## sugarnips

> I'm experiencing the exact same error.
> This is day number tree of PURE PAIN trying to find out this.
> Anyone got any pointers? Could it be Wine, Permissions, Blizzard?
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> I found the *Solution* (at least for me):
> Insted of running the installer, start the game by
> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine Wow.exe
> ...


i do that and absolutly nothing happens  :Sad: , im fresh to wine and done fully comprehend its fonctionality yet, but after running this command, all i get is

>
>
>

im running ubuntu 8.04 btw, since my the ATI x series stopped supporting linux after that. and i have wine 1.1.35

----------


## KEE

I cant get pass the "world of warcraft end user licnse agreement" on the patch 1.x.x.x-to3.0.18874-x86-win-enUS. the "Agree" icon on the agreement is completely greyed and unusable. is there a solution to this?
 please help and thank you

----------


## Sceiron

> I cant get pass the "world of warcraft end user licnse agreement" on the patch 1.x.x.x-to3.0.18874-x86-win-enUS. the "Agree" icon on the agreement is completely greyed and unusable. is there a solution to this?
>  please help and thank you


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282443

Check steps about wine 1.2 and wine.gecko
And steps for installing winetriks

----------


## JoeJev

Okay, so i get WoW to open, but then it crashes after I login, I see the empty character select screen but then I get an error, the error in terminal is 

```
sowine: Assertion failed at address 0x60000832 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7bc938a0 "virtual.c: csVirtual" wait timed out in thread 002c, blocked by 0027, retrying (60 sec)
```

Also, sometimes it wont even open when I get this error. Please help.

----------


## Hapatzu

When I try to play wow in openGL it gives critical error... If i try d3d its slow and lags as hell.. And if it is on the default its lagging as my dog... What to do? I have once got it working in openGL mode, then it crashed and reseted Hardware settings and can't play anymore. GIEF ANSWERS PLX

----------


## Hapatzu

> Hi guys
> i hope you can help me 
> 
> im trying to let wow work on ubuntu 9.10 with wine 1.2...but nothing
> i got a crap videocard...ati x550...and im running with preinstalled driver (radeon free right?) cause as i read somewhere with my videocard i cant use anymore the catalyst...and i also read that wow need the prop.driver...
> 
> trying to start wow in d3d i got like 1fps...even less...impossible even to log 
> trying it in opengl...first time wow starte nice...i went to the option window to set all down 
> after that i needed to reboot wow...at next start a window asked me "hardware changed...want you set default settings"...i said no
> ...


Got same problem

----------


## KEE

thanks for answering my post =) it worked!!


> Got same problem


 i got this error just now  

```
Failed to change to directory '/home/me/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/' (Permission denied)
```

any solution for that? please and thank you

----------


## KEE

nvm k i got passed the permissions

----------


## KEE

k mine is working ...anyone looked in the folders where wow is and checked for the permissions? mine was set to something where i couldnt see or use the contents within. not sure if shell would work for anyone else

----------


## DarkLilith

Hi all!

I have gotten WoW to work on my Ubuntu, the only problem I'm having is with an apparent error in my shadow rendering or something. In other words, it looks like there is a giant black pit under any character that casts a shadow. So, playable, but annoying. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?

 I have read the Howto guide as well as the Troubleshooting guide and nothing like this is mentioned. The only thing I didn't try is the add-on to allow you to change settings while running on d3d, but the link was dead.

----------


## KEE

wow is crashing at start up lately

```
me@me-laptop:~$ wine "C:\ProgramFiles\WorldofWarcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ed30,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39eb20,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39eff8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f234,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f348,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f50c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f508,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ef8c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f0c4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f484,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f474,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ef8c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f0c4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x163410,0x163358): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39de70,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39de98,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33fd9c) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f234,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f348,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f50c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f508,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ef8c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f0c4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f484,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f474,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ef8c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f0c4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x163410,0x163358): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39de70,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39de98,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33fd9c) using GetSystemInfo()
```

i get this error in a "default - Wine desktop" 


```
Failed to read file INTERFACE\GLUES\MODELS\UI_MAINMENU\NORTHREND\WOTLK_LOGIN_LANDING02.blp.
```

----------


## Spantiznik

Need help with just tweaking the Video Display for WoW.

I am using UB9.10 with Wine 1.20 .. ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, Toshiba Satellite Laptop.

I have everything working nothing is craching, I have tried starting wow under Win-XP and Win2k and the display is still jumpy, Graphics are all over the place. I can move around select stuff like the mail box and be able to see the inventory with out a problem. Like if I open my bags (Inventory) I am able to see this with out any of the graphics messing up.

I have applied the Reg fix, Tried different resolutions, Changing from openGL and d3d.

The only thing that I haven't done yet is to copy over the 3 or 4 DLL files that are referenced in the walk through.

Any ideas ?

----------


## Hotrod76

I am new to ubuntu linux and am trying to migrate completely away from windows.  I would like to bring wow over with me but I cant get my disk to show the files so I can copy them I have tried following the instructions but it hasnt worked for me.  It just tells me at the terminal that there is no so file or directory when I try to remount the cd.  I dont know if it maters but I have the battle chest edition cd and all I see when I load it on ubuntu is installer and direct x.  Thanks

----------


## demodw

I'm having a very bizarre problem.
The thing is, if I start up Wow as the first application after a reboot (Except terminals - Since i have to SSH over a firewall to get a internet connection) it works fine.
However, if I start up any other application, and then try to start WoW, it simply states that "The Program WoW.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to be shut down". The terminal shows the following:



```
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
```

The Register Dump and Backtrace reads the following:
*Register Dump*


```
 CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0038e4b8 EBP:0038e4e4 EFLAGS:00010202(  R- --  I   - - - )
 EAX:ffffffff EBX:7c5c7ff4 ECX:00000000 EDX:0038e604
 ESI:0038e798 EDI:0038e68c
Stack dump:
0x0038e4b8:  7c5b8de6 ffffffff 00002104 0038e4d4
0x0038e4c8:  00000004 00000000 7bcb3bd2 0000ffd0
0x0038e4d8:  7c5c119f 00000000 7bcb3bc4 0038e634
0x0038e4e8:  7c597ee9 0038e798 0038e604 00000000
0x0038e4f8:  0038e61c 00000004 7bcb3bc4 7bcb3bac
0x0038e508:  7bcb3b9e 7c5c1da2 00000000 00000000
```

*Backtrace:*


```
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0038e4e4)
  1 0x7c597ee9 in dbghelp (+0x7ee9) (0x0038e634)
  2 0x7c5b89b2 StackWalk+0x1d2() in dbghelp (0x0038e7c4)
  3 0x00710729 in wow (+0x310729) (0x0038e7fc)
  4 0x007109f6 in wow (+0x3109f6) (0x0039f1e0)
  5 0x00711087 in wow (+0x311087) (0x0039f22c)
  6 0x00705245 in wow (+0x305245) (0x0039f25c)
  7 0x0070594d in wow (+0x30594d) (0x0039fa88)
  8 0x00705995 in wow (+0x305995) (0x0039fa9c)
  9 0x00715e6b in wow (+0x315e6b) (0x0039fbc0)
  10 0x007185fe in wow (+0x3185fe) (0x0039fcfc)
  11 0x005e5f1f in wow (+0x1e5f1f) (0x0039fd2c)
  12 0x005c994a in wow (+0x1c994a) (0x0039fd88)
  13 0x00424a82 in wow (+0x24a82) (0x0039fdb0)
  14 0x004261ba in wow (+0x261ba) (0x0039fe04)
  15 0x00426201 in wow (+0x26201) (0x0039fe1c)
  16 0x00406ded in wow (+0x6ded) (0x0039feb8)
  17 0x7b8588b5 in kernel32 (+0x488b5) (0x0039fee8)
  18 0x7bc6fc64 call_thread_func+0xc() in ntdll (0x0039fef8)
  19 0x7bc6fe40 call_thread_entry_point+0x70() in ntdll (0x0039ffc8)
  20 0x7bc4c81a in ntdll (+0x3c81a) (0x0039ffe8)
  21 0xf7dcb09d wine_call_on_stack+0x1d() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
0x00000000: addb	%al,0x0(%eax)
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (123 modules)
PE	  400000- 11cd000	Export          wow
PE	10000000-10069000	Deferred        divxdecoder
ELF	7b800000-7b93a000	Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b810000-7b93a000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bc00000-7bcb5000	Export          ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcb5000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF	7c580000-7c5d1000	Export          dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE	7c590000-7c5d1000	\               dbghelp
ELF	7c61b000-7c684000	Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF	7c684000-7c716000	Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF	7c92e000-7c932000	Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF	7c932000-7c944000	Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF	7c944000-7c95a000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	7c95a000-7c95e000	Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF	7c95e000-7c982000	Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF	7c982000-7ca1f000	Deferred        libgnutls.so.26
ELF	7ca1f000-7ca4a000	Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF	7ca4a000-7ca81000	Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF	7ca83000-7ca99000	Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE	7ca90000-7ca99000	\               psapi
ELF	7ca9b000-7cab0000	Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE	7caa0000-7cab0000	\               midimap
ELF	7cab0000-7cac8000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7cac0000-7cac8000	\               msacm32
ELF	7cac8000-7cb06000	Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE	7cad0000-7cb06000	\               wineoss
ELF	7cebd000-7cef1000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE	7cec0000-7cef1000	\               uxtheme
ELF	7cf12000-7cf1b000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	7cf1b000-7cf20000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	7cf20000-7cf28000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	7cf28000-7cf32000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	7cf32000-7cf3b000	Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF	7cf3b000-7cf3f000	Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF	7cf4c000-7cfec000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	7cf60000-7cfec000	\               winex11
ELF	7d000000-7d015000	Deferred        keyboard.drv16.so
PE	7d010000-7d015000	Deferred        keyboard.drv16
ELF	7d015000-7d02a000	Deferred        display.drv16.so
PE	7d020000-7d02a000	Deferred        display.drv16
ELF	7d02a000-7d06c000	Deferred        user.exe16.so
PE	7d040000-7d06c000	Deferred        user.exe16
ELF	7d0d8000-7d0ff000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	7d0ff000-7d12c000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	7d22c000-7d2a3000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	7d2a3000-7d2a7000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	7d2a7000-7d2ad000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	7d2bd000-7d2e8000	Deferred        gdi.exe16.so
PE	7d2d0000-7d2e8000	Deferred        gdi.exe16
ELF	7d2e8000-7d2fc000	Deferred        comm.drv16.so
PE	7d2f0000-7d2fc000	Deferred        comm.drv16
ELF	7d2fc000-7d311000	Deferred        system.drv16.so
PE	7d300000-7d311000	Deferred        system.drv16
ELF	7d311000-7d3b0000	Deferred        krnl386.exe16.so
PE	7d320000-7d3b0000	Deferred        krnl386.exe16
ELF	7d3b0000-7d3c5000	Deferred        hid<elf>
  \-PE	7d3c0000-7d3c5000	\               hid
ELF	7d3c5000-7d3fb000	Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE	7d3d0000-7d3fb000	\               winspool
ELF	7d3fb000-7d453000	Deferred        setupapi<elf>
  \-PE	7d410000-7d453000	\               setupapi
ELF	7d453000-7d479000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7d460000-7d479000	\               msacm32
ELF	7d479000-7d500000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	7d480000-7d500000	\               winmm
ELF	7d500000-7d5fe000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	7d520000-7d5fe000	\               ole32
ELF	7d5fe000-7d637000	Deferred        dinput<elf>
  \-PE	7d610000-7d637000	\               dinput
ELF	7d637000-7d662000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	7d640000-7d662000	\               ws2_32
ELF	7d662000-7d732000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	7d670000-7d732000	\               comctl32
ELF	7d732000-7d8c2000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	7d740000-7d8c2000	\               shell32
ELF	7d8c2000-7d920000	Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE	7d8d0000-7d920000	\               shlwapi
ELF	7d920000-7d943000	Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE	7d930000-7d943000	\               mpr
ELF	7d943000-7d959000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	7d959000-7d9b1000	Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE	7d960000-7d9b1000	\               wininet
ELF	7d9b1000-7da22000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	7d9c0000-7da22000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	7da22000-7da7a000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	7da30000-7da7a000	\               advapi32
ELF	7da7a000-7db04000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	7da90000-7db04000	\               gdi32
ELF	7db49000-7db63000	Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE	7db50000-7db63000	\               dinput8
ELF	7db63000-7db84000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	7db70000-7db84000	\               imm32
ELF	7db84000-7db9d000	Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE	7db90000-7db9d000	\               version
ELF	7db9d000-7dcab000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	7dbb0000-7dcab000	\               user32
ELF	7dcab000-7dcb0000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	7dcb0000-7ebc8000	Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF	7ebc8000-7ebe2000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	7ebe2000-7ebe6000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	7ebe6000-7eca0000	Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF	7eca0000-7ed8f000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	7ed8f000-7ed9f000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	7ed9f000-7edb7000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	7edb7000-7edc0000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	7edc0000-7ee5d000	Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE	7ede0000-7ee5d000	\               opengl32
ELF	7ef87000-7ef93000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	7ef93000-7ef9e000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	7ef9e000-7efb7000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	7efb7000-7efc0000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	7efc0000-7efe6000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	7efe7000-7efea000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	7efea000-7effe000	Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE	7eff0000-7effe000	\               lz32
ELF	f7c20000-f7c22000	Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF	f7c22000-f7c27000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF	f7c28000-f7c2c000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	f7c2c000-f7d8f000	Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF	f7d90000-f7da9000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	f7dc3000-f7eff000	Export          libwine.so.1
ELF	f7f01000-f7f22000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
	0000001d    0
	0000001c    0
	0000001b    0
	00000009    0 <==
0000000e services.exe
	00000014    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000011 winedevice.exe
	00000018    0
	00000017    0
	00000013    0
	00000012    0
00000019 explorer.exe
	0000001a    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0038e4e4)
  1 0x7c597ee9 in dbghelp (+0x7ee9) (0x0038e634)
  2 0x7c5b89b2 StackWalk+0x1d2() in dbghelp (0x0038e7c4)
  3 0x00710729 in wow (+0x310729) (0x0038e7fc)
  4 0x007109f6 in wow (+0x3109f6) (0x0039f1e0)
  5 0x00711087 in wow (+0x311087) (0x0039f22c)
  6 0x00705245 in wow (+0x305245) (0x0039f25c)
  7 0x0070594d in wow (+0x30594d) (0x0039fa88)
  8 0x00705995 in wow (+0x305995) (0x0039fa9c)
  9 0x00715e6b in wow (+0x315e6b) (0x0039fbc0)
  10 0x007185fe in wow (+0x3185fe) (0x0039fcfc)
  11 0x005e5f1f in wow (+0x1e5f1f) (0x0039fd2c)
  12 0x005c994a in wow (+0x1c994a) (0x0039fd88)
  13 0x00424a82 in wow (+0x24a82) (0x0039fdb0)
  14 0x004261ba in wow (+0x261ba) (0x0039fe04)
  15 0x00426201 in wow (+0x26201) (0x0039fe1c)
  16 0x00406ded in wow (+0x6ded) (0x0039feb8)
  17 0x7b8588b5 in kernel32 (+0x488b5) (0x0039fee8)
  18 0x7bc6fc64 call_thread_func+0xc() in ntdll (0x0039fef8)
  19 0x7bc6fe40 call_thread_entry_point+0x70() in ntdll (0x0039ffc8)
  20 0x7bc4c81a in ntdll (+0x3c81a) (0x0039ffe8)
  21 0xf7dcb09d wine_call_on_stack+0x1d() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
./WoW: line 3:  4395 Killed                  wine Wow.exe -opengl
```

I'm using the newest version of WINE straight from their own repo.

I've tried unflagging all soundsservers in the Audiotab at winecfg (ALSA, OSS, etc)
It's a Ubuntu 9.04 x64 sytem. I've completely uninstalled Pulseaudio due to an error with that and skype. Using nVidia driver version 180. 
Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## KEE

hmm whats up with this? 

```
~$ sudo apt-get install wine1.2
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  wine1.2: Depends: libmpg123-0 (>= 1.6.2) but it is not installable
           Depends: libopenal1 but it is not installable
           Recommends: winbind but it is not going to be installed
           Recommends: wine1.2-gecko but it is not installable
E: Broken packages
```

----------


## vhaarr

> I'm having a very bizarre problem.


I think I'm having the same problem, but it can happen at any time, really.

In all cases except one it crashes right _after_ logging in or zoning somewhere. I get maybe one second of moving forward and then crash.

In ONE case, last night, it crashed in the middle of a raid with the same stuff spewed to the terminal.

I've tried many things to get this working, I've been crashing like this for the past month or more. I don't know whether it's a wine bug or what it is, so I am reluctant to report it anywhere.

I've also tried several different versions of Wine, although not too old ones.

----------


## painmonger

I'm having a similar problem to KEE. I get a nearly identical output in terminal when I try to run the WoW.exe. I'm running 9.10 and Wine 1.2 on a Dell Inspiron 1501 with an ATI Xpress 1150 (200M family), and I put the 9.3 proprietary driver on to enable 3D acceleration, but after a week of google searches I still can't get the game to run. I can hear the WotLK intro movie in the background, but all I get on the screen is a white page with a few (4 or 5) random pinstripes of color. Eventually wow crashes and I get a fatal memory read error. Once I can see the desktop again, it has also lowered my resolution. Any help on this would be appreciated!

----------


## vhaarr

Here's the crash output I'm getting. The crash happens right after logging in and zoning in to the game world;



```
./wine /home/folk/Games/wow/Wow.exe -opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\lichking.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\speech-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\lichking-locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-speech-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\lichking-speech-enGB.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ed30,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ea44,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ef1c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f374,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f50c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f508,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f4fc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f0c4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x39f8f0): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39de70,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39de98,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x374058e4) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:imm:ImmReleaseContext (0x30030, 0x14f200): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39da38,0x00000000), stub!
failed to open Z:/home/folk/Games/wow/Data/Interface/Icons
failed to open Z:/home/folk/Games/wow/Interface/Icons
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x0000001f at address 0x4689d9 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x0000001f in 32-bit code (0x004689d9).
Register dump:
 CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b
 EIP:004689d9 ESP:0039f730 EBP:0039f730 EFLAGS:00010206(  R- --  I   - -P- )
 EAX:ffffffff EBX:0039f8ec ECX:ffffffff EDX:0039f868
 ESI:0039f868 EDI:17a93674
Stack dump:
0x0039f730:  0039f788 00468e57 0039f748 0039f868
0x0039f740:  ffffffff 0e718ab0 171beff0 000001b1
0x0039f750:  0039f788 0039f774 17a935c8 0e718ab0
0x0039f760:  0039f8ec 00000000 3e01fe74 388bfbb3
0x0039f770:  3994f4c7 3e87fb45 0039f93c 00808986
0x0039f780:  0039f93c 00808442 0039f93c 00808919
Backtrace:
=>0 0x004689d9 in wow (+0x689d9) (0x0039f730)
  1 0x00468e57 in wow (+0x68e57) (0x0039f788)
  2 0x00808919 in wow (+0x408919) (0x0039f93c)
  3 0x007fa743 in wow (+0x3fa743) (0x0039fa54)
  4 0x00774318 in wow (+0x374318) (0x0039fa9c)
  5 0x00758763 in wow (+0x358763) (0x0039faac)
  6 0x0049eef4 in wow (+0x9eef4) (0x0039faf8)
  7 0x004a0e62 in wow (+0xa0e62) (0x0039fb84)
  8 0x0042bfa8 in wow (+0x2bfa8) (0x0039fc44)
  9 0x0043b5e7 in wow (+0x3b5e7) (0x0039fc60)
  10 0x0043badb in wow (+0x3badb) (0x0039fc7c)
  11 0x0044f4a2 in wow (+0x4f4a2) (0x0039fd48)
  12 0x00427ad9 in wow (+0x27ad9) (0x0039fd78)
  13 0x00424ba9 in wow (+0x24ba9) (0x0039fda0)
  14 0x004261ba in wow (+0x261ba) (0x0039fdf4)
  15 0x00426201 in wow (+0x26201) (0x0039fe0c)
  16 0x00406ded in wow (+0x6ded) (0x0039fea8)
  17 0x7edf5904 start_process+0x54(peb=<register ESI not in topmost frame>) [/home/folk/Programs/wine-git/dlls/kernel32/process.c:1038] in kernel32 (0x0039fee8)
  18 0x7efbb0b4 call_thread_func+0xc() in ntdll (0x0039fef8)
  19 0x7efbb280 call_thread_entry_point+0x70(entry=0x7edf58b0, arg=0x7ffdf000) [/home/folk/Programs/wine-git/dlls/ntdll/signal_i386.c:2426] in ntdll (0x0039ffc8)
  20 0x7ef96f1a in ntdll (+0x36f1a) (0x0039ffe8)
  21 0xf764bedd wine_call_on_stack+0x1d() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
0x004689d9: flds	0x20(%ecx)
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (117 modules)
PE	  400000- 11cd000	Export          wow
PE	10000000-10069000	Deferred        divxdecoder
PE	3c910000-3c984000	Deferred        battle.net
PE	78130000-781cb000	Deferred        msvcr80
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF	7c05b000-7c0c9000	Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE	7c070000-7c0c9000	\               msvcrt
ELF	7c1c9000-7c1e7000	Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF	7c56e000-7c582000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	7c582000-7c5c9000	Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE	7c590000-7c5c9000	\               dsound
ELF	7c61a000-7c630000	Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE	7c620000-7c630000	\               midimap
ELF	7c630000-7c648000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7c640000-7c648000	\               msacm32
ELF	7ca8a000-7ca8e000	Deferred        libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
ELF	7cad5000-7cadc000	Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF	7cb33000-7cb66000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE	7cb40000-7cb66000	\               uxtheme
ELF	7cb87000-7cb92000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	7cb92000-7cb98000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	7cb98000-7cba1000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	7cba1000-7cbab000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	7cbc5000-7cc64000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	7cbd0000-7cc64000	\               winex11
ELF	7cc64000-7cc78000	Deferred        mouse.drv16.so
PE	7cc70000-7cc78000	Deferred        mouse.drv16
ELF	7cc78000-7cc8d000	Deferred        keyboard.drv16.so
PE	7cc80000-7cc8d000	Deferred        keyboard.drv16
ELF	7cc8d000-7cccf000	Deferred        user.exe16.so
PE	7cca0000-7cccf000	Deferred        user.exe16
ELF	7ce06000-7ce2d000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	7ce2d000-7ce5a000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	7ce5a000-7ced9000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	7ceda000-7cede000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	7cede000-7cef3000	Deferred        display.drv16.so
PE	7cee0000-7cef3000	Deferred        display.drv16
ELF	7cef3000-7cf1e000	Deferred        gdi.exe16.so
PE	7cf00000-7cf1e000	Deferred        gdi.exe16
ELF	7cf1e000-7cf32000	Deferred        comm.drv16.so
PE	7cf20000-7cf32000	Deferred        comm.drv16
ELF	7cf32000-7cf47000	Deferred        system.drv16.so
PE	7cf40000-7cf47000	Deferred        system.drv16
ELF	7cf47000-7dfe2000	Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF	7e024000-7e02a000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	7e02a000-7e02d000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	7e037000-7e0d5000	Deferred        krnl386.exe16.so
PE	7e050000-7e0d5000	Deferred        krnl386.exe16
ELF	7e0d5000-7e0ea000	Deferred        hid<elf>
  \-PE	7e0e0000-7e0ea000	\               hid
ELF	7e0ea000-7e11f000	Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE	7e0f0000-7e11f000	\               winspool
ELF	7e11f000-7e177000	Deferred        setupapi<elf>
  \-PE	7e130000-7e177000	\               setupapi
ELF	7e177000-7e19d000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e180000-7e19d000	\               msacm32
ELF	7e19d000-7e224000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	7e1b0000-7e224000	\               winmm
ELF	7e224000-7e321000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	7e240000-7e321000	\               ole32
ELF	7e321000-7e35a000	Deferred        dinput<elf>
  \-PE	7e330000-7e35a000	\               dinput
ELF	7e35a000-7e385000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	7e360000-7e385000	\               ws2_32
ELF	7e385000-7e453000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	7e390000-7e453000	\               comctl32
ELF	7e453000-7e5e3000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	7e460000-7e5e3000	\               shell32
ELF	7e5e3000-7e641000	Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE	7e5f0000-7e641000	\               shlwapi
ELF	7e641000-7e664000	Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE	7e650000-7e664000	\               mpr
ELF	7e664000-7e679000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	7e679000-7e693000	Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE	7e680000-7e693000	\               dinput8
ELF	7e693000-7e6eb000	Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE	7e6a0000-7e6eb000	\               wininet
ELF	7e6eb000-7e70c000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e6f0000-7e70c000	\               imm32
ELF	7e70c000-7e725000	Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE	7e710000-7e725000	\               version
ELF	7e725000-7e795000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	7e730000-7e795000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	7e795000-7e7ed000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	7e7a0000-7e7ed000	\               advapi32
ELF	7e7ed000-7e877000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	7e800000-7e877000	\               gdi32
ELF	7e877000-7e984000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	7e890000-7e984000	\               user32
ELF	7e984000-7e989000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	7e989000-7e98b000	Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF	7e98b000-7e9a9000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	7e9a9000-7e9ad000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	7e9ad000-7e9b2000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF	7e9b2000-7ea71000	Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF	7ea71000-7eba0000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	7eba0000-7ebb0000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	7ebb0000-7ebcb000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	7ebcb000-7ebd4000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	7ebd4000-7ec71000	Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE	7ebf0000-7ec71000	\               opengl32
ELF	7ed9d000-7eed7000	Dwarf           kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7edb0000-7eed7000	\               kernel32
ELF	7eed7000-7eee3000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	7eee3000-7eeed000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	7eeed000-7ef04000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	7ef04000-7ef0c000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	7ef0c000-7ef32000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	7ef35000-7ef49000	Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE	7ef40000-7ef49000	\               lz32
ELF	7ef4c000-7f000000	Dwarf           ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7ef60000-7f000000	\               ntdll
ELF	f74b8000-f74bc000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	f74bc000-f7610000	Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF	f7610000-f7629000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	f7644000-f777f000	Dwarf           libwine.so.1
ELF	f7781000-f779f000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) Z:\home\folk\Games\wow\Wow.exe
	00000026    0
	00000025    0
	00000024    0
	00000023    0
	00000022    0
	00000021    0
	00000020    0
	0000001f    2
	0000001e   15
	0000001d    0
	0000001c    0
	0000001b    0
	00000009    0 <==
0000000e services.exe
	00000014    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000011 winedevice.exe
	00000016    0
	00000013    0
	00000012    0
00000019 explorer.exe
	0000001a    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x004689d9 in wow (+0x689d9) (0x0039f730)
  1 0x00468e57 in wow (+0x68e57) (0x0039f788)
  2 0x00808919 in wow (+0x408919) (0x0039f93c)
  3 0x007fa743 in wow (+0x3fa743) (0x0039fa54)
  4 0x00774318 in wow (+0x374318) (0x0039fa9c)
  5 0x00758763 in wow (+0x358763) (0x0039faac)
  6 0x0049eef4 in wow (+0x9eef4) (0x0039faf8)
  7 0x004a0e62 in wow (+0xa0e62) (0x0039fb84)
  8 0x0042bfa8 in wow (+0x2bfa8) (0x0039fc44)
  9 0x0043b5e7 in wow (+0x3b5e7) (0x0039fc60)
  10 0x0043badb in wow (+0x3badb) (0x0039fc7c)
  11 0x0044f4a2 in wow (+0x4f4a2) (0x0039fd48)
  12 0x00427ad9 in wow (+0x27ad9) (0x0039fd78)
  13 0x00424ba9 in wow (+0x24ba9) (0x0039fda0)
  14 0x004261ba in wow (+0x261ba) (0x0039fdf4)
  15 0x00426201 in wow (+0x26201) (0x0039fe0c)
  16 0x00406ded in wow (+0x6ded) (0x0039fea8)
  17 0x7edf5904 start_process+0x54(peb=<register ESI not in topmost frame>) [/home/folk/Programs/wine-git/dlls/kernel32/process.c:1038] in kernel32 (0x0039fee8)
  18 0x7efbb0b4 call_thread_func+0xc() in ntdll (0x0039fef8)
  19 0x7efbb280 call_thread_entry_point+0x70(entry=0x7edf58b0, arg=0x7ffdf000) [/home/folk/Programs/wine-git/dlls/ntdll/signal_i386.c:2426] in ntdll (0x0039ffc8)
  20 0x7ef96f1a in ntdll (+0x36f1a) (0x0039ffe8)
  21 0xf764bedd wine_call_on_stack+0x1d() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
```

----------


## Mandala 13

Hi there! He's my problems with WoW with Karmic Koala. Tried everything that was said over here and even so, problems persist if not getting worst. I install WoW from fresh downloading the installator and running it. So far, didn't get problems with it. Then, installed the patches and even so, everything was working fine. It was when I started the game that I saw what was really going on.

The first thing is that the game runs okay, but for some seconds, it tends to lag or crash. So you can be running over a road or fighting a mob and suddenly everything stops and you have to wait for the image to come back. Second thing of all is that, randomly, everything that moves tends to disappear. I mean, everything: The Character, the NPC's, the mobs, and the only thing that can be seen are their weapons.

Third thing would be that I can't see where I am if I use the big map, because there's no icon. In "outdoors", minimap works fine. And when I enter some cities or dungeons, the minimap disappear completely. Even more, I can't see the "?" or "!" regarding quests, even if they do show on minimap or when I talk with the NPC.

And lastly, when I'm near some water (or anything liquid), some strangep polygons appear and tend to lag the game a bit. I'm gonna put the links for some screenshots of most of those problems. Tried using the OPENGL solutions, and actually, game was running better and faster. What would be the only problem? Well, minimap was white in this case... And things were kinda floating around... Well, best see the picture. Got the info from Hardinfo but if you need anything else, don't doubt to ask  :Very Happy: .

Even though it has been a while since I post something for Ubuntu, I would be greatly interested in helping out with any kinda info. Here are the screenshots:

http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/2534/wow1.png (There are suppose to be like 4 NPCs, me and like 2 mobs. Only weapons can be seen)
http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/2917/wow2p.png (The NPC should be having a "?" in that moment, but can't be seen)
http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/5743/wow3f.png (No icon to display where I am on the big map)
http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/975/wow4.png (This are the strange polygons when I get close to water. On undercirty, they are green. On the crater, because of the pits, they are black)
_http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1630/wowopengl.png_ (This is what happens when I run with OpenGL: faster, better, but things float



Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU

Processor        : 2x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz
Memory        : 2960MB (498MB used)
Operating System        : Ubuntu 9.10

-Display-
Resolution        : 1280x800 pixels
OpenGL Renderer        : Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20090712 

-Display-
Resolution        : 1280x800 pixels
Vendor        : The X.Org Foundation
Version        : 1.6.4
-Monitors-
Monitor 0        : 1280x800 pixels
-Extensions-
BIG-REQUESTS
Composite
DAMAGE
DOUBLE-BUFFER
DPMS
DRI2
GLX
Generic Event Extension
MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
MIT-SHM
RANDR
RECORD
RENDER
SECURITY
SGI-GLX
SHAPE
SYNC
X-Resource
XC-MISC
XFIXES
XFree86-DGA
XFree86-VidModeExtension
XINERAMA
XInputExtension
XKEYBOARD
XTEST
XVideo
-OpenGL-
Vendor        : Tungsten Graphics, Inc
Renderer        : Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2
Version        : 2.1 Mesa 7.6
Direct Rendering        : Yes

----------


## Mongoman

I am having an issue with WoW loading properly, it automatically crashes as soon as I launch, however with the addition of the OpenGL entry in the config.wtf file I am able to get the program to launch, but it immediately crashes when the opening video finishes, or when esc is pressed to skip it, this is the error code I recieve when it goes down, any help is much appreciated! thanks in advance!!!  

Edit: I forgot to put my system specs in here, I am running an HP with an Intel Core i7 processor, 6 gB of DDR3 Ram, Ubuntu 9.10 and a GeForce GTS 250 GPU
                                 ==================================================  ============================
 World of WarCraft (build 8874)


 Exe:      C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 Time:     Jan 21, 2010  4:21:02.381 AM
 User:     taylor
 Computer: taylor-desktop
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 This application has encountered a critical error:


 ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
 Program:    C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 Exception:    0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:343BBD2D


 The instruction at "0x343BBD2D" referenced memory at "0x343BBD2D".
 The memory could not be "read".




 WoWBuild: 8874
 Settings:  
 SET gxApi "OpenGL"
 SET readTOS "-1"
 SET readEULA "-1"
 SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
 SET readScanning "-1"
 SET readContest "-1"
 SET locale "enUS"
 SET movie "0"
 SET showToolsUI "1"
 SET portal "us"
 SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
 SET coresDetected "8"
 SET processAffinityMask "3"
 SET hwDetect "0"
 SET gxColorBits "24"
 SET gxDepthBits "24"
 SET gxResolution "1024x768"
 SET gxRefresh "60"
 SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
 SET gxFixLag "0"
 SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
 SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
 SET farclip "550.000000"
 SET specular "1"
 SET particleDensity "1.000000"
 SET groundEffectDensity "24"
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 ----------------------------------------
     x86 Registers
 ----------------------------------------


 EAX=0000000B  EBX=00000000  ECX=0172C008  EDX=005E92D0  ESI=084E2D88
 EDI=084E2DA8  EBP=003AF810  ESP=003AF7F8  EIP=343BBD2D  FLG=00210246
 CS =0023      DS =002B      ES =002B      SS =002B      FS =0063      GS =006B




 ----------------------------------------
     Stack Trace (Manual)
 ----------------------------------------


 Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module


 Showing 24/24 threads...


 --- Thread ID: 51 ---
 7BC72AF3 0DE3E614 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0DE3E654 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0DE3E7A4 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7E0ACC7C 0DE3E7E4 0001:0002BC7C C:\windows\system32\winex11.drv
 7ED1757A 0DE3E9B4 0001:0007657A C:\windows\system32\user32.dll
 7ED175EF 0DE3E9E4 0001:000765EF C:\windows\system32\user32.dll
 006DB5F7 0DE3EA14 0001:002DA5F7 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 0DE3EA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 0DE3EA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 0DE3EA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 0DE3EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0DE3F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0DE3F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 50 ---
 7BC72AF3 0DCBE868 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0DCBE8A8 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0DCBE9F8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 0DCBEA28 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 0086A5E5 0DCBEA44 0001:004695E5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00834AD9 0DCBEA54 0001:00433AD9 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00838A84 0DCBEA68 0001:00437A84 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 0DCBEA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 0DCBEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0DCBF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0DCBF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 49 ---
 7BC72AF3 0DB2E614 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0DB2E654 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0DB2E7A4 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7E0ACC7C 0DB2E7E4 0001:0002BC7C C:\windows\system32\winex11.drv
 7ED1757A 0DB2E9B4 0001:0007657A C:\windows\system32\user32.dll
 7ED175EF 0DB2E9E4 0001:000765EF C:\windows\system32\user32.dll
 006DB5F7 0DB2EA14 0001:002DA5F7 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 0DB2EA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 0DB2EA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 0DB2EA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 0DB2EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0DB2F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0DB2F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 48 ---
 7BC72AF3 0D9BE868 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0D9BE8A8 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0D9BE9F8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 0D9BEA28 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 0086A5E5 0D9BEA44 0001:004695E5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00834AD9 0D9BEA54 0001:00433AD9 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00838A84 0D9BEA68 0001:00437A84 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 0D9BEA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 0D9BEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0D9BF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0D9BF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 46 ---
 7BC72AF3 0C6DE988 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0C6DE9C8 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72E3C 0C6DE9F8 0001:00061E3C C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC7822F 0C6DEA68 0001:0006722F C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C164 0C6DEA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 0C6DEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0C6DF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0C6DF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 45 ---
 7BC72AF3 0B54E614 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0B54E654 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0B54E7A4 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7E0ACC7C 0B54E7E4 0001:0002BC7C C:\windows\system32\winex11.drv
 7ED1757A 0B54E9B4 0001:0007657A C:\windows\system32\user32.dll
 7ED175EF 0B54E9E4 0001:000765EF C:\windows\system32\user32.dll
 006DB5F7 0B54EA14 0001:002DA5F7 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 0B54EA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 0B54EA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 0B54EA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 0B54EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0B54F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0B54F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 44 ---
 7BC72AF3 093DE628 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 093DE668 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 093DE7B8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D58A 093DE7E8 0001:0006C58A C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 0042236B 093DEA40 0001:0002136B C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00421C7E 093DEA4C 0001:00020C7E C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006A25F7 093DEA68 0001:002A15F7 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 093DEA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 093DEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 093DF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 093DF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 43 ---
 7BC72AF3 0926E858 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0926E898 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0926E9E8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 0926EA18 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006A62D0 0926EA28 0001:002A52D0 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00421B45 0926EA40 0001:00020B45 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00421C61 0926EA4C 0001:00020C61 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006A25F7 0926EA68 0001:002A15F7 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 0926EA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 0926EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0926F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0926F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 42 ---
 7B88D6A1 08FFEA28 0001:0006C6A1 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D6E5 08FFEA48 0001:0006C6E5 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 00834994 08FFEA54 0001:00433994 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00838AB9 08FFEA68 0001:00437AB9 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 08FFEA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 08FFEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 08FFF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 08FFF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 41 ---
 7B88D6A1 08D7EA28 0001:0006C6A1 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D6E5 08D7EA48 0001:0006C6E5 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 00834994 08D7EA54 0001:00433994 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00838AB9 08D7EA68 0001:00437AB9 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 08D7EA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 08D7EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 08D7F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 08D7F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 40 ---
 7B88D6A1 08AFEA28 0001:0006C6A1 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D6E5 08AFEA48 0001:0006C6E5 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 00834994 08AFEA54 0001:00433994 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00838AB9 08AFEA68 0001:00437AB9 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 08AFEA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 08AFEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 08AFF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 08AFF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 39 ---
 7B88D6A1 0898EA28 0001:0006C6A1 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D6E5 0898EA48 0001:0006C6E5 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 00834994 0898EA54 0001:00433994 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00838AB9 0898EA68 0001:00437AB9 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 0898EA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 0898EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0898F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0898F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 38 ---
 7EE06B4A 0881EA68 0001:00025B4A C:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
 7BC6C164 0881EA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 0881EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0881F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0881F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 37 ---
 7BC72AF3 0568E864 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0568E8A4 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0568E9F4 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 0568EA24 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006A62D0 0568EA34 0001:002A52D0 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 0077E422 0568EA4C 0001:0037D422 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006A25F7 0568EA68 0001:002A15F7 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 0568EA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 0568EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0568F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0568F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 36 ---
 7B88D6A1 0451E600 0001:0006C6A1 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D6E5 0451E620 0001:0006C6E5 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 007C8E8D 0451E62C 0001:003C7E8D C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00454D79 0451EA4C 0001:00053D79 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006A25F7 0451EA68 0001:002A15F7 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C164 0451EA78 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 0451EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0451F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0451F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 35 ---
 7B88D6A1 043AE9E0 0001:0006C6A1 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D6E5 043AEA00 0001:0006C6E5 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006BF014 043AEA28 0001:002BE014 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 043AEA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 043AEA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 043AEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 043AF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 043AF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 34 ---
 7BC72AF3 0321E838 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0321E878 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0321E9C8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 0321E9F8 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006BD135 0321EA14 0001:002BC135 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 0321EA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 0321EA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 0321EA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 0321EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0321F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0321F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 33 ---
 7BC72AF3 030AE838 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 030AE878 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 030AE9C8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 030AE9F8 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006BD135 030AEA14 0001:002BC135 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 030AEA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 030AEA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 030AEA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 030AEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 030AF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 030AF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 32 ---
 7BC72AF3 02F3E838 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 02F3E878 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 02F3E9C8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 02F3E9F8 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006BD135 02F3EA14 0001:002BC135 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 02F3EA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 02F3EA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 02F3EA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 02F3EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 02F3F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 02F3F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 31 ---
 7BC72AF3 02DCE838 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 02DCE878 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 02DCE9C8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 02DCE9F8 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006BD135 02DCEA14 0001:002BC135 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 02DCEA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 02DCEA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 02DCEA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 02DCEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 02DCF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 02DCF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 30 ---
 7BC72AF3 02C5E838 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 02C5E878 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 02C5E9C8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 02C5E9F8 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006BD135 02C5EA14 0001:002BC135 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 02C5EA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 02C5EA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 02C5EA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 02C5EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 02C5F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 02C5F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 29 ---
 7BC72AF3 02AEE838 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 02AEE878 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 02AEE9C8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 02AEE9F8 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006BD135 02AEEA14 0001:002BC135 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 02AEEA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 02AEEA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 02AEEA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 02AEEB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 02AEF398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 02AEF498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 28 ---
 7BC72AF3 0297E838 0001:00061AF3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC72DE3 0297E878 0001:00061DE3 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7B88D516 0297E9C8 0001:0006C516 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7B88D62C 0297E9F8 0001:0006C62C C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 006BD135 0297EA14 0001:002BC135 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 006D99C5 0297EA28 0001:002D89C5 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E734F 0297EA60 0001:003E634F C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 007E73F4 0297EA78 0001:003E63F4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7BC6C370 0297EB48 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC74715 0297F398 0001:00063715 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 F764380E 0297F498 0000:00000000  unknown  


 --- Thread ID: 25 (Current Thread) ---
 343BBD2D 003AF810 0000:00000000  unknown  
 005E91E6 003AF824 0001:001E81E6 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 005E77A4 003AF84C 0001:001E67A4 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 005CF4D3 003AF864 0001:001CE4D3 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 005E9AA0 003AF87C 0001:001E8AA0 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 005E9D11 003AF894 0001:001E8D11 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 005E8B17 003AF8AC 0001:001E7B17 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00785089 003AF8E4 0001:00384089 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00786315 003AF9B8 0001:00385315 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00786595 003AFA90 0001:00385595 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 008AC6BD 003AFB68 0001:004AB6BD C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 0047B037 003AFB90 0001:0007A037 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 0042C302 003AFC54 0001:0002B302 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 004397F7 003AFC70 0001:000387F7 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00439CE9 003AFC8C 0001:00038CE9 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00444790 003AFD58 0001:00043790 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00427AF9 003AFD88 0001:00026AF9 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00426419 003AFDF4 0001:00025419 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 004264F1 003AFE0C 0001:000254F1 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 00406B28 003AFEA8 0001:00005B28 C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 7B8774C4 003AFEE8 0001:000564C4 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 7BC6C164 003AFEF8 0001:0005B164 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC6C370 003AFFC8 0001:0005B370 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 7BC4835A 003AFFE8 0001:0003735A C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll


 ----------------------------------------
     Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
 ----------------------------------------


 Showing 24/24 threads...


 --- Thread ID: 51 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000003,0x0DE3E684,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000003,0x0DE3E684,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000003,0x0DE3E828,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7E0ACC7C winex11.drv  X11DRV_MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+268 (0x00000003,0x0DE3E828,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
 7ED1757A user32.dll   MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+282 (0x00000002,0x0DE3EA0C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
 7ED175EF user32.dll   MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+63 (0x00000002,0x0DE3EA0C,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 006DB5F7 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00F0BAA8,0x007E7375,0x09061960,0x0DE3EA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x09061B80,0x6CA196D1,0x007E7375,0x09061960)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF78F10,0x7BC6C164,0x09061960,0x7FF78F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x09061960,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x09061960,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF78FB8,0x0DE3FB70,0x0DE3FB70,0x0DE3FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0DE3FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 50 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x0DCBE8D8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x0DCBE8D8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x0DCBEA30,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x00002240,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00838A4B,0x0AFEC224)
 0086A5E5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0AFED058,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0DCBEA68,0x00838A84)
 00834AD9 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0AFED058,0x7FF7CF10,0x00000032,0x0DCBEA78)
 00838A84 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0AFEC224,0x7FF7CF10,0x0DCBEB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x00838A4B,0x0AFEC224,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x00838A4B,0x0AFEC224,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF7CFB8,0x0DCBFB70,0x0DCBFB70,0x0DCBFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0DCBFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 49 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000003,0x0DB2E684,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000003,0x0DB2E684,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000003,0x0DB2E828,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7E0ACC7C winex11.drv  X11DRV_MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+268 (0x00000003,0x0DB2E828,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
 7ED1757A user32.dll   MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+282 (0x00000002,0x0DB2EA0C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
 7ED175EF user32.dll   MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+63 (0x00000002,0x0DB2EA0C,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 006DB5F7 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00F0BA48,0x007E7375,0x09061DE0,0x0DB2EA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x09060020,0x6CF096D1,0x007E7375,0x09061DE0)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF80F10,0x7BC6C164,0x09061DE0,0x7FF80F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x09061DE0,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x09061DE0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF80FB8,0x0DB2FB70,0x0DB2FB70,0x0DB2FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0DB2FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 48 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x0D9BE8D8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x0D9BE8D8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x0D9BEA30,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x0000220C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00838A4B,0x0AFEC824)
 0086A5E5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0AFD4AD8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0D9BEA68,0x00838A84)
 00834AD9 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0AFD4AD8,0x7FF84F10,0x00000030,0x0D9BEA78)
 00838A84 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0AFEC824,0x7FF84F10,0x0D9BEB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x00838A4B,0x0AFEC824,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x00838A4B,0x0AFEC824,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF84FB8,0x0D9BFB70,0x0D9BFB70,0x0D9BFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0D9BFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 46 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x0C6DEA00,0x00000004,0x0C6DEA48)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x0C6DEA00,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC72E3C ntdll.dll    NtWaitForSingleObject+60 (0x00002208,0x00000000,0x0C6DEA48,0x7BC91064)
 7BC7822F ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x7FF8CF10,0x0C6DEB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x7BC780F0,0x00000000,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x7BC780F0,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF8CFB8,0x0C6DFB70,0x0C6DFB70,0x0C6DFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0C6DFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 45 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000003,0x0B54E684,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000003,0x0B54E684,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000003,0x0B54E828,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7E0ACC7C winex11.drv  X11DRV_MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+268 (0x00000003,0x0B54E828,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
 7ED1757A user32.dll   MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx+282 (0x00000002,0x0B54EA0C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
 7ED175EF user32.dll   MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+63 (0x00000002,0x0B54EA0C,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 006DB5F7 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00F0BA00,0x007E7375,0x09060280,0x0B54EA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x090604A0,0x6A1696D1,0x007E7375,0x09060280)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF90F10,0x7BC6C164,0x09060280,0x7FF90F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x09060280,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x09060280,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF90FB8,0x0B54FB70,0x0B54FB70,0x0B54FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0B54FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 44 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x093DE698,0x00000004,0x093DE798)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x093DE698,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x093DE90C,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
 7B88D58A KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+58 (0x00000001,0x093DE90C,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
 0042236B WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00421C70,0x093DEA68,0x006A25F7,0x084D4808)
 00421C7E WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x084D4808,0x006A25A0,0x7FF94F10,0x7BC94FF4)
 006A25F7 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x000021E4,0x7FF94F10,0x093DEB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x006A25A0,0x084BF128,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x006A25A0,0x084BF128,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF94FB8,0x093DFB70,0x093DFB70,0x093DFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x093DFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 43 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x0926E8C8,0x00000004,0x0926E9C8)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x0926E8C8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x0926EA20,0x00000000,0x000003E8)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x00002154,0x000003E8,0x0926EA40,0x00421B45)
 006A62D0 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x000003E8,0x0000002B,0x00421C50,0x084D4818)
 00421B45 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x0926EA68,0x006A25F7,0x084D4818)
 00421C61 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x084D4818,0x006A25A0,0x7FF98F10,0x7BC94FF4)
 006A25F7 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x000021E0,0x7FF98F10,0x0926EB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x006A25A0,0x084BF108,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x006A25A0,0x084BF108,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF98FB8,0x0926FB70,0x0926FB70,0x0926FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0926FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 42 ---
 7B88D6A1 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+65 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x3F733333,0x08FFEA54)
 7B88D6E5 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x0000000A,0x08FFEA68,0x00838AB9,0x0000000A)
 00834994 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0000000A,0x7FF9CF10,0x0000002A,0x08FFEA78)
 00838AB9 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x07BD7FA8,0x7FF9CF10,0x08FFEB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x00838A4B,0x07BD7FA8,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x00838A4B,0x07BD7FA8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FF9CFB8,0x08FFFB70,0x08FFFB70,0x08FFFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x08FFFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 41 ---
 7B88D6A1 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+65 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D6E5 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x0000000A,0x08D7EA68,0x00838AB9,0x0000000A)
 00834994 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0000000A,0x7FFA0F10,0x00000029,0x08D7EA78)
 00838AB9 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x07C29288,0x7FFA0F10,0x08D7EB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x00838A4B,0x07C29288,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x00838A4B,0x07C29288,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFA0FB8,0x08D7FB70,0x08D7FB70,0x08D7FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x08D7FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 40 ---
 7B88D6A1 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+65 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x3F733333,0x08AFEA54)
 7B88D6E5 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x0000000A,0x08AFEA68,0x00838AB9,0x0000000A)
 00834994 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0000000A,0x7FFA4F10,0x00000028,0x08AFEA78)
 00838AB9 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x07BE7FA8,0x7FFA4F10,0x08AFEB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x00838A4B,0x07BE7FA8,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x00838A4B,0x07BE7FA8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFA4FB8,0x08AFFB70,0x08AFFB70,0x08AFFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x08AFFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 39 ---
 7B88D6A1 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+65 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D6E5 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x0000000A,0x0898EA68,0x00838AB9,0x0000000A)
 00834994 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0000000A,0x7FFA8F10,0x00000027,0x0898EA78)
 00838AB9 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x07B6A288,0x7FFA8F10,0x0898EB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x00838A4B,0x07B6A288,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x00838A4B,0x07B6A288,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFA8FB8,0x0898FB70,0x0898FB70,0x0898FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0898FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 38 ---
 7EE06B4A winmm.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x7FFACF10,0x0881EB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x7EE06940,0x00000000,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x7EE06940,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFACFB8,0x0881FB70,0x0881FB70,0x0881FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0881FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 37 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x0568E8D4,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x0568E8D4,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x0568EA2C,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x00002080,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0568EA4C,0x0077E422)
 006A62D0 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x00FEC198,0x00000025,0x0077E3C0)
 0077E422 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00FEC198,0x006A25A0,0x7FFB0F10,0x7BC94FF4)
 006A25F7 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0000211C,0x7FFB0F10,0x0568EB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x006A25A0,0x03AEB8C8,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x006A25A0,0x03AEB8C8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFB0FB8,0x0568FB70,0x0568FB70,0x0568FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0568FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 36 ---
 7B88D6A1 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+65 (0x00000001,0x00000000,0x00000024,0x7B88D5F9)
 7B88D6E5 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x00000001,0x0451EA4C,0x00454D79,0x00000001)
 007C8E8D WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x00454BA0,0x03AEA968,0x00000024)
 00454D79 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x03AEA968,0x006A25A0,0x7FFB4F10,0x7BC94FF4)
 006A25F7 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00002118,0x7FFB4F10,0x0451EB48,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x006A25A0,0x03AEA988,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x006A25A0,0x03AEA988,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFB4FB8,0x0451FB70,0x0451FB70,0x0451FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0451FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 35 ---
 7B88D6A1 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+65 (0x00000064,0x00000000,0x043AEA00,0x7B854657)
 7B88D6E5 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x00000064,0x007E7375,0x7BC94FF4,0x01611140)
 006BF014 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01611140,0x657896D1,0x007E7375,0x01612BC0)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFB8F10,0x7BC6C164,0x01612BC0,0x7FFB8F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x01612BC0,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x01612BC0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFB8FB8,0x043AFB70,0x043AFB70,0x043AFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x043AFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 34 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x0321E8A8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x0321E8A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x0321EA00,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x000020FC,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7BC94FF4,0x007E7375)
 006BD135 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01717728,0x007E7375,0x01612DE0,0x0321EA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01611180,0x626396D1,0x007E7375,0x01612DE0)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFBCF10,0x7BC6C164,0x01612DE0,0x7FFBCF10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x01612DE0,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x01612DE0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFBCFB8,0x0321FB70,0x0321FB70,0x0321FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0321FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 33 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x030AE8A8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x030AE8A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x030AEA00,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x000020F0,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7BC94FF4,0x007E7375)
 006BD135 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x017176E8,0x007E7375,0x016111C0,0x030AEA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x016113E0,0x624896D1,0x007E7375,0x016111C0)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFC0F10,0x7BC6C164,0x016111C0,0x7FFC0F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x016111C0,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x016111C0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFC0FB8,0x030AFB70,0x030AFB70,0x030AFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x030AFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 32 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x02F3E8A8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x02F3E8A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x02F3EA00,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x000020E4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7BC94FF4,0x007E7375)
 006BD135 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x017176A8,0x007E7375,0x01611420,0x02F3EA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01611640,0x63B196D1,0x007E7375,0x01611420)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFC4F10,0x7BC6C164,0x01611420,0x7FFC4F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x01611420,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x01611420,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFC4FB8,0x02F3FB70,0x02F3FB70,0x02F3FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x02F3FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 31 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x02DCE8A8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x02DCE8A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x02DCEA00,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x000020D8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7BC94FF4,0x007E7375)
 006BD135 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01717668,0x007E7375,0x01611680,0x02DCEA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x016118A0,0x639E96D1,0x007E7375,0x01611680)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFC8F10,0x7BC6C164,0x01611680,0x7FFC8F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x01611680,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x01611680,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFC8FB8,0x02DCFB70,0x02DCFB70,0x02DCFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x02DCFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 30 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x02C5E8A8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x02C5E8A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x02C5EA00,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x000020CC,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7BC94FF4,0x007E7375)
 006BD135 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01717628,0x007E7375,0x016118E0,0x02C5EA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01611B00,0x638796D1,0x007E7375,0x016118E0)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFCCF10,0x7BC6C164,0x016118E0,0x7FFCCF10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x016118E0,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x016118E0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFCCFB8,0x02C5FB70,0x02C5FB70,0x02C5FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x02C5FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 29 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x02AEE8A8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x02AEE8A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x02AEEA00,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x000020C0,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7BC94FF4,0x007E7375)
 006BD135 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01716968,0x007E7375,0x01611B40,0x02AEEA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01611D60,0x63EC96D1,0x007E7375,0x01611B40)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFD0F10,0x7BC6C164,0x01611B40,0x7FFD0F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x01611B40,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x01611B40,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFD0FB8,0x02AEFB70,0x02AEFB70,0x02AEFB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x02AEFB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 28 ---
 7BC72AF3 ntdll.dll    NTDLL_wait_for_multiple_objects+595 (0x00000001,0x0297E8A8,0x00000004,0x00000000)
 7BC72DE3 ntdll.dll    NtWaitForMultipleObjects+99 (0x00000001,0x0297E8A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B88D516 KERNEL32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx+246 (0x00000001,0x0297EA00,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
 7B88D62C KERNEL32.dll WaitForSingleObject+60 (0x000020B4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7BC94FF4,0x007E7375)
 006BD135 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01716928,0x007E7375,0x01611DA0,0x0297EA60)
 006D99C5 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01611FC0,0x63D596D1,0x007E7375,0x01611DA0)
 007E734F WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFD4F10,0x7BC6C164,0x01611DA0,0x7FFD4F10)
 007E73F4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x007E7375,0x01611DA0,0x00000001,0x7BC47E54)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x007E7375,0x01611DA0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC74715 ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFD4FB8,0x0297FB70,0x0297FB70,0x0297FB70)
 F764380E              start_thread+190 (0x0297FB70,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F75C6A1E              clone+94 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)


 --- Thread ID: 25 (Current Thread) ---
 343BBD2D  unknown module   unknown symbol +0 (0x084E2D88,0x01DE0848,0x0172C008,0x003AF84C)
 005E91E6 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x084E2D88,0x00000058,0x01DE0848,0x0172C008)
 005E77A4 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000058,0x00000000,0x0172C008,0x00000001)
 005CF4D3 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000009,0x00000001,0x0172C008,0x003AF8CC)
 005E9AA0 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x00000006,0x00EB39C0,0xB97FCA67)
 005E9D11 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x0000008F,0x0000C168,0x0BA30008)
 005E8B17 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x003AF8CC,0x00000001,0x00000001,0x00000000)
 00785089 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06561A08,0x3F77FE42)
 00786315 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x0CF2D008,0x0CF29758,0x00000002)
 00786595 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0AFC200C,0x3F800000)
 008AC6BD WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x3F800000,0x00000003,0xFF000000,0x0AFC4E84)
 0047B037 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x4405199A,0x00000001,0x0AFC4E08,0x0AFC4E84)
 0042C302 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0AFC4E84,0x0ADB6CF8,0x00000006,0x0ADB6008)
 004397F7 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x03AE7F88,0x0ACE2420,0x0ACE2408,0x00000000)
 00439CE9 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x0ACE2410,0x0ACE2420,0x3F00418A)
 00444790 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x01DE1C08)
 00427AF9 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x01DE1C08,0x00000011,0x00000000,0x00000565)
 00426419 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x00000000,0x00406AC0,0x00000001,0x00000001)
 004264F1 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x0040ADD9,0x00400000,0x00000000,0x00111A36)
 00406B28 WoW.exe       unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFDF000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7B8774C4 KERNEL32.dll  unknown symbol +0 (0x7FFDF000,0xFFB3E7A4,0x003AFFC8,0x7BC6C370)
 7BC6C164 ntdll.dll    call_thread_func+12 (0x7B877470,0x7FFDF000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC6C370 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x7B877470,0x7FFDF000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 7BC4835A ntdll.dll     unknown symbol +0 (0x7B877470,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
 F7675E9D              wine_call_on_stack+29 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)




 ----------------------------------------
     Loaded Modules
 ----------------------------------------


 0x00400000 - 0x01093000  C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
 0x10000000 - 0x10069000  C:\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll
 0x7B820000 - 0x7B971000  C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
 0x7BC10000 - 0x7BCB1000  C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
 0x7DAE0000 - 0x7DB29000  C:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
 0x7DB70000 - 0x7DB79000  C:\windows\system32\psapi.dll
 0x7DB80000 - 0x7DBC5000  C:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
 0x7DBF0000 - 0x7DC1C000  C:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
 0x7DC50000 - 0x7DC5C000  C:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
 0x7DC60000 - 0x7DC74000  C:\windows\system32\msacm32.drv
 0x7E000000 - 0x7E030000  C:\windows\system32\winealsa.drv
 0x7E080000 - 0x7E10A000  C:\windows\system32\winex11.drv
 0x7E240000 - 0x7E2A2000  C:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
 0x7E2C0000 - 0x7E39D000  C:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
 0x7E3A0000 - 0x7E3C3000  C:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll
 0x7E3D0000 - 0x7E3ED000  C:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
 0x7E400000 - 0x7E4B5000  C:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
 0x7E4D0000 - 0x7E645000  C:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
 0x7E650000 - 0x7E6A2000  C:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
 0x7E6B0000 - 0x7E6C5000  C:\windows\system32\mpr.dll
 0x7E6E0000 - 0x7E6F2000  C:\windows\system32\system.drv16
 0x7E700000 - 0x7E748000  C:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
 0x7E750000 - 0x7E769000  C:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
 0x7E770000 - 0x7E783000  C:\windows\system32\version.dll
 0x7E790000 - 0x7E8B2000  C:\windows\system32\wined3d.dll
 0x7E8C0000 - 0x7E8E1000  C:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll
 0x7EB10000 - 0x7EB8E000  C:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll
 0x7EBA0000 - 0x7EBE5000  C:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll
 0x7EC00000 - 0x7EC85000  C:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
 0x7ECA0000 - 0x7EDD0000  C:\windows\system32\user32.dll
 0x7EDE0000 - 0x7EE6C000  C:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
 0x7EE90000 - 0x7EE97000  C:\windows\system32\lz32.dll




 ----------------------------------------
     Memory Dump
 ----------------------------------------


 Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 343BBD2D)


 343BBD2D:  can't read from this address 




 Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 003AF7F8)


 * = addr                            **                                *        
 003AF7F0: 20 F8 3A 00  44 3F B6 7E  24 93 5E 00  01 00 00 00   .:.D?.~$.^.....
 003AF800: A8 2D 4E 08  88 2D 4E 08  08 C0 72 01  08 C0 72 01  .-N..-N...r...r.
 003AF810: 24 F8 3A 00  E6 91 5E 00  88 2D 4E 08  48 08 DE 01  $.:...^..-N.H...
 003AF820: 08 C0 72 01  4C F8 3A 00  A4 77 5E 00  88 2D 4E 08  ..r.L.:..w^..-N.
 003AF830: 58 00 00 00  48 08 DE 01  08 C0 72 01  81 80 80 3E  X...H.....r....  
 003AF840: F2 F0 70 3D  81 80 80 3C  00 00 80 3F  64 F8 3A 00  ..p=... ...?d.:.
 003AF850: D3 F4 5C 00  58 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 C0 72 01  ..\.X.........r.
 003AF860: 01 00 00 00  7C F8 3A 00  A0 9A 5E 00  09 00 00 00  ....|.:...^.....
 003AF870: 01 00 00 00  08 C0 72 01  CC F8 3A 00  94 F8 3A 00  ......r...:...:.
 003AF880: 11 9D 5E 00  00 00 00 00  06 00 00 00  C0 39 EB 00  ..^..........9..
 003AF890: 67 CA 7F B9  AC F8 3A 00  17 8B 5E 00  00 00 00 00  g.....:...^.....
 003AF8A0: 8F 00 00 00  68 C1 00 00  08 00 A3 0B  E4 F8 3A 00  ....h.........:.
 003AF8B0: 89 50 78 00  CC F8 3A 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  .Px...:.........
 003AF8C0: 00 00 00 00  D8 F9 3A 00  08 D0 F2 0C  03 00 00 00  ......:.........
 003AF8D0: 68 C1 00 00  1C 02 00 00  1C 2A 8A 2A  08 00 A3 0B  h........*.*....
 003AF8E0: 00 00 00 00  B8 F9 3A 00  15 63 78 00  00 00 00 00  ......:..cx.....
 003AF8F0: 00 00 00 00  08 1A 56 06  42 FE 77 3F  00 00 00 80  ......V.B.w?....
 003AF900: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 80  00 00 00 80  B0 FE 39 3F  ..............9?
 003AF910: 00 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 80  ................
 003AF920: 00 00 00 00  01 00 80 3F  00 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  .......?........
 003AF930: 0E FD 0F C0  F3 02 10 40  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .......@........
 003AF940: 00 00 80 BF  00 00 00 00  00 00 80 3F  2E BD 3B B4  ...........?..;.
 003AF950: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  2E BD 3B 34  00 00 80 3F  ..........;4...?
 003AF960: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
 003AF970: 00 00 00 00  00 00 80 3F  F6 21 84 3F  00 00 00 00  .......?.!.?....
 003AF980: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  49 2D B0 3F  ............I-.?
 003AF990: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
 003AF9A0: 3E 05 80 3F  00 00 80 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00   ..?...?........
 003AF9B0: E2 92 E3 BE  00 00 00 00  90 FA 3A 00  95 65 78 00  ..........:..ex.
 003AF9C0: 00 00 00 00  08 D0 F2 0C  58 97 F2 0C  02 00 00 00  ........X.......
 003AF9D0: 08 08 CB 0B  0C 20 FC 0A  42 FE 77 3F  00 00 00 80  ..... ..B.w?....
 003AF9E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 80  00 00 00 80  B0 FE 39 3F  ..............9?
 003AF9F0: 00 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 80  ................
 003AFA00: 00 00 00 00  01 00 80 3F  00 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  .......?........
 003AFA10: 0E FD 0F C0  F3 02 10 40  08 1A 56 06  98 C1 FE 00  .......@..V.....
 003AFA20: 10 00 57 0B  00 00 00 00  C8 DA F2 0C  00 00 00 00  ..W.............
 003AFA30: 00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  08 08 FD 0A  00 00 00 00  ................
 003AFA40: 08 10 FA 0A  00 00 00 00  04 0A FD 0A  00 00 00 00  ................
 003AFA50: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  ................
 003AFA60: D8 9B A1 0B  00 00 00 00  F8 F9 9C 0B  00 00 00 00  ................
 003AFA70: 60 AB 5F 0B  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8F 00 00 00  `._.............
 003AFA80: 08 A0 4D 08  08 D0 9C 0A  08 B0 BB 0A  00 00 00 00  ..M.............
 003AFA90: 68 FB 3A 00  BD C6 8A 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  h.:.............
 003AFAA0: 0C 20 FC 0A  00 00 80 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  . .....?........
 003AFAB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 80 3F  00 00 00 00  ...........?....
 003AFAC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 80 3F  ...............?
 003AFAD0: 00 00 00 00  CC CC CC BE  99 99 99 BE  00 00 00 00  ................
 003AFAE0: 00 00 80 3F  01 00 20 40  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ...?.. @........
 003AFAF0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  56 55 55 40  00 00 00 00  ........VUU@....
 003AFB00: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 80  00 00 00 80  6F 12 03 BB  ............o...
 003AFB10: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 80  00 00 00 80  00 00 00 80  ................
 003AFB20: 00 00 80 3F  CC 8D 24 C1  1D 7F 0F BD  58 41 1C 40  ...?..$.....XA.@
 003AFB30: C0 DF 31 41  1D 7F 0F BD  58 41 1C 40  00 00 00 00  ..1A....XA.@....
 003AFB40: 00 00 80 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 80 3F  ...?...........?
 003AFB50: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
 003AFB60: 00 00 80 3F  00 00 80 3F  90 FB 3A 00  37 B0 47 00  ...?...?..:.7.G.
 003AFB70: 00 00 80 3F  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 FF  84 4E FC 0A  ...?.........N..
 003AFB80: 28 38 9C 0B  00 00 00 00  14 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  (8..............
 003AFB90: 54 FC 3A 00  02 C3 42 00  9A 19 05 44  01 00 00 00  T.:...B....D....
 003AFBA0: 08 4E FC 0A  84 4E FC 0A  02 00 00 00  88 D9 DE 0C  .N...N..........
 003AFBB0: C8 FB 3A 00  23 B1 42 00  02 00 00 00  08 E8 FE 0A  ..:.#.B.........
 003AFBC0: 84 B0 DE 0C  01 00 00 00  E0 FB 3A 00  53 B3 42 00  ..........:.S.B.
 003AFBD0: 08 E8 FE 0A  AC 9A 17 0B  84 B0 DE 0C  84 B0 DE 0C  ................
 003AFBE0: 18 FC 3A 00  0F B4 42 00  88 AE FE 0A  02 00 00 00  ..:...B.........
 003AFBF0: 04 00 00 00  7C 9B 17 0B  AC 9B 17 0B  00 00 00 00  ....|...........




 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 ==================================================  ====================
 Hardware/Driver Information:
 Processor:              0x0
 Page Size:              4096
 Min App Address:        0x10000
 Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
 Processor Mask:         0xff
 Number of Processors:   8
 Processor Type:         586
 Allocation Granularity: 65536
 Processor Level:        6
 Processor Revision:     6661


 Percent memory used:    43
 Total physical memory:  1969422335
 Free Memory:            1113993215
 Page file:              1969422336
 Total virtual memory:   2147352575

----------


## vhaarr

For those who might be interested, it seems all my crashes were related to a faulty minimap addon. In particular, the "square.tga" texture that was packaged with it had to be updated for the latest patch.

----------


## Andersson

Thanks for the guide. I got WoW working fairly well, just a few remaining issues.  

Sound sometimes works perfectly, sometimes it sounds horrible. It seems random to me. Perhaps a collision with some other program?Some animations (like the running animation) tends to get stuck.Occasional crashes (twice so far in 3 days) where the screen filled with green and black polygons.Alt-tabbing would sometimes cause WoW to freeze. I now try windowed mode, which should get around it.
Anyway, it's completely playable, also thanks to mangler the vent equivalent.

Edit:
The animations get stuck because of key repeat settings. Moving WoW to ext3 from ntfs helped a lot with load times and preventing crashes. Installing the wine branch with pulseaudio support fixed sound. Windowed mode fixed freezes.

----------


## babthooka

So, anyone else having trouble applying todays patch? or is it only me??

3.3.0 -> 3.3.2?

/Me

----------


## Kallewoof

> So, anyone else having trouble applying todays patch? or is it only me??
> 
> 3.3.0 -> 3.3.2?
> 
> /Me


Yah, stuck at initializing. Just went to a site which hosted patches (list avail at wowwiki.com) and grabbed it manually, put it in "World of Warcraft" dir and ran it (it's an EXE) and it worked fine.

-Kalle.

----------


## KurtJT15

I have wine 1.0.1 installed on my computer and I can't get it to recognize the installer on my Game DVD or in the folder I copy all the files into.

any idea what's goin on?

----------


## AquaFusion

Hello, i was hoping anyone would help me at this point about the issue i am getting. I used to have 9.10 but i downgrade it to 8.10 because it seem 9.10 have a tendecy to freeze my computer everytime i play wow. It is annoying and it just random. The reason why I downgrade to 8.10 because I used to have that last year and never have a single problem with it. So that why I went back to the 8.10. So today, wipe out the 9.10 and installed 8.10, installed any updates that 8.10 need. and Installed WINE. Then I accessed my friend's network to grab his wow folder and put it on my computer. I done this before last year, there no problem with it. Then i set up with opengl and disabled the glow effect through Config.WTF. I open up wow and got to my character, I was in Thunder Bluffo, then within mins wow start hell break loose, spewing out crazy flashing polygon graphic with bunch of lines. I thought it was WINE issue, so i reinstall it and it still have the same problem. I thought it was my AMD/ATI problem, I uninstall the driver and then reactivite the driver with restart. Still have the same problem. So I read this thread saying I need to do Reg tweak, so I did that and it stop spewing out problems. It just ok. But my minimap still not showing right. It full white. If i get in a building or a tent like one in Thunder Bluff, it get white. II never have to do Reg tweak before beause it run perfectly

My system is:
8.10 X64
3GB RAM
ATI HD4350

Im not sure if it was my video card. last year, my 8.10 before this one using Nivida 7900 GT, and never have any problem on Ubuntu but do ran into problem when i play game in Window, so that when Nvidia card start to crapping out really bad. I have to replace my card to ATI and it work great on my Window without any issue. so help?

----------


## Andersson

AquaFusion, I'm afraid it might be an ATI driver issue with opengl. Have a look in this thread, although it doesn't have a solution.

*[SOLVED] World of Warcraft - White Minimap - ATI*

----------


## cazc

A little side note, to people who justed installed world of warcraft (wine) and are stuck with the error "failed to apply patch" or a look a like. 

I found that, wine was running it as Windows vista.
 wine -> configure wine -> programs -> wow.exe -> windows version, or something similar.

when i changed it to xp, i was good to go.  ^^

hope it can be in handy for somebody.

----------


## KyoShibamura

Ok, I just got Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic and when I try to run WoW I get an error saying "WoW.exe has had a serious error and had to shut down".

Anyone have any idea how to fix this?

----------


## Andersson

> Ok, I just got Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic and when I try to run WoW I get an error saying "WoW.exe has had a serious error and had to shut down".
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to fix this?


Did you follow the guide on page 1 of this thread? If you did, then give more info about the error, how you installed, started, configured and so on.

----------


## KyoShibamura

> Did you follow the guide on page 1 of this thread? If you did, then give more info about the error, how you installed, started, configured and so on.


no i did not as i did not have WoW on CDs.  I had move it from my external HD to my actual HD.  I run the code in my terminal to run the program via Wine.  I get to the "news" page where if there isn't an updated patch or w/e it uploads and then you hit the "play" button.  After that, the window tries to load up, but it won't.  I get a pop-up error saying, "sorry, WoW.exe has encountered a serious error and had to shut down".  So I hit ok and it closes....

----------


## woodzrdr

Hey guys and gals!

I crashed WoW the other day... (No idea why its the second time its happened but no worries)  The only resolution I've come up with is to un-install everything then do a fresh install of both wine and wow.  All went well until I had the first patch and the down loader stopped at 10%.  I did quite a bit of reading over the past couple days and it seems this is caused by a firewall not allowing info through certain ports.  To be avoid the conflict I made sure iptables was clean, firestarter was disabled and I plugged internet straight into computer avoiding my router.  The program still stuck at 10%.  The only work around I found at this point is to download patches at mirror sites and install manually, which did work.

If any of you have experienced this and have a good work around would you mind sharing?  Obviously I won't be able to test until next patch but its going to be quite annoying waiting for the patch to come out on a mirror instead of auto download through wow.

Thanks for all the great help prior to this though!!!!

----------


## armitage374

Running WoW through wine on a Karmic AMD64 system with nvidia. 

Works perfectly, except the sound. It's missing. 

Any suggestions? I've tried the solutions suggested on WoWwiki's linux page(which was how I got it to run in the first place).

Currently running it through ALSA.

----------


## armitage374

> Hey guys and gals!
> 
> I crashed WoW the other day... (No idea why its the second time its happened but no worries) The only resolution I've come up with is to un-install everything then do a fresh install of both wine and wow. All went well until I had the first patch and the down loader stopped at 10%. I did quite a bit of reading over the past couple days and it seems this is caused by a firewall not allowing info through certain ports. To be avoid the conflict I made sure iptables was clean, firestarter was disabled and I plugged internet straight into computer avoiding my router. The program still stuck at 10%. The only work around I found at this point is to download patches at mirror sites and install manually, which did work.
> 
> If any of you have experienced this and have a good work around would you mind sharing? Obviously I won't be able to test until next patch but its going to be quite annoying waiting for the patch to come out on a mirror instead of auto download through wow.
> 
> Thanks for all the great help prior to this though!!!!


[strike]Have you checked your firewall and made sure that the WoW ports are open?[/strike]
Nevermind, I see that you have. You need to make sure that you've cleared all of your wow ports with your firewall. As in made them open to the WoW downloader. 
I had a problem similar to yours untill I used firestarter to force the ports open. After that the WoW launcher had no problems.

ETA: Here's the linux link on WoW wiki. http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warc...nality_on_Wine Theres a list of the relevant ports there.

----------


## Cycron

But you can simply install WoW using PlayOnLinux. http://www.playonlinux.com

----------


## Andersson

> Running WoW through wine on a Karmic AMD64 system with nvidia. 
> 
> Works perfectly, except the sound. It's missing. 
> 
> Any suggestions? I've tried the solutions suggested on WoWwiki's linux page(which was how I got it to run in the first place).
> 
> Currently running it through ALSA.


I had a lot of problems getting the sound to play while any other program used sound as well. I found out this is due to wine not supporting pulseaudio. I installed an unofficial branch of wine with pulseaudio support and it solved my audio problems.

See http://www.3spoken.co.uk/2009/08/mak...ulseaudio.html or just:

sudo aptitude remove wine
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neil-aldur/ppa
sudo aptitude update
sudo aptitude install wine1.2
winecfg

(and select pulseaudio instead of alsa)

----------


## zwaldowski

I'm trying to get this working, it works terrible (but still works) when i use directx, however when i add the opengl line into config.wtf, wow simply crashes.

 CPU: 3.4 ghz 
RAM: 1 gb 
Graphics card make and model: Intel GMA 950 Dynamic Video Memory Technology 3.0  
Graphics card driver version number: don't currently have this
 Wine version number: 1.1.31

----------


## lefurk

Hi guys,

I've been trying to install/reinstall WoW for days, and I still can't get it.
Here is my (crappy) config :

Laptop          : Dell Inspiron 6400
CPU              : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz
Memory        : 993 MiB
Graphic Card : Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940 GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
OS                : Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
Kernel           : 2.6.31-19-generic
Wine : 1.1.38

I've tryed using OpenGL/D3D, running on another X server, etc. I haven't find any clue yet.
I've succeeded in installing the game. But every time I launch it, I get a program error just after the intro movie.
Graphics acceleration is on.

Here is a standard backtrace from wine. Hope you'll be able to help me...



```
 lefurk@SlowComp:~/Documents/ROM/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ wine Wow.exe 
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\frFR\locale-frFR.MPQ opened
archive Data\frFR\speech-frFR.MPQ opened
archive Data\frFR\expansion-locale-frFR.MPQ opened
archive Data\frFR\expansion-speech-frFR.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ed54,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:init_driver_info Unhandled vendor 8086.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ea60,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:init_driver_info Unhandled vendor 8086.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ef38,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f3c4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f534,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f530,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f0e4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f51c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:init_driver_info Unhandled vendor 8086.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f468,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Add OpenGL context recreation support to SetDepthStencilSurface
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39f0e4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x39f794): stub
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x39f794): stub
failed to open C:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Interface/AddOns
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE; STUB
fixme:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Add OpenGL context recreation support to SetDepthStencilSurface
fixme:d3d:context_check_fbo_status FBO status GL_FRAMEBUFFER_UNSUPPORTED (0x8cdd)
fixme:d3d:context_check_fbo_status     Color attachment 0: (0xef5e6b8) WINED3DFMT_B8G8R8A8_UNORM 996x746
fixme:d3d:context_check_fbo_status     Depth attachment: (0xef5e828) WINED3DFMT_D24_UNORM_S8_UINT 996x746
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_ClearSurface >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_FRAMEBUFFER_OPERATION (0x506) from glClear @ device.c / 4369
fixme:d3d_surface:surface_load_ds_location No up to date depth stencil location
fixme:d3d:context_check_fbo_status FBO status GL_FRAMEBUFFER_UNSUPPORTED (0x8cdd)
fixme:d3d:context_check_fbo_status     Color attachment 0: (0xef5eba0) WINED3DFMT_B8G8R8A8_UNORM 996x746
fixme:d3d:context_check_fbo_status     Depth attachment: (0xef5e828) WINED3DFMT_D24_UNORM_S8_UINT 996x746
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_ClearSurface >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_FRAMEBUFFER_OPERATION (0x506) from glClear @ device.c / 4369
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_generate_vshader >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glProgramStringARB() @ arb_program_shader.c / 4015
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_generate_vshader HW VertexShader Error at position 117: "line 8, char 9: error: invalid parameter array size\n"

fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     !!ARBvp1.0
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     TEMP TMP_OUT;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     PARAM helper_const = { 2.0, -1.0, 0.0, 0.0 };
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     TEMP TA;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     TEMP R0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     TEMP R1;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     ADDRESS A0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     PARAM C[0] = { program.env[0..-1] };
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     PARAM posFixup = program.local[0];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MUL R0.x, vertex.attrib[1].x, C[0].x;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     ARL A0.x, R0.x;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 R1.x, C[A0.x + 31], vertex.attrib[0];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 R1.y, C[A0.x + 32], vertex.attrib[0];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 R1.z, C[A0.x + 33], vertex.attrib[0];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV R1.w, C[0].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 TMP_OUT.x, C[2], R1;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 TMP_OUT.y, C[3], R1;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 TMP_OUT.z, C[4], R1;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 TMP_OUT.w, C[5], R1;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAD R0.x, R1.z, C[30].x, C[30].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAX R0.x, R0.x, C[0].z;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MIN result.fogcoord, R0.x, C[0].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV R0, C[28];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     ADD result.color.primary, R0, C[29];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 result.texcoord[0].x, C[6], vertex.attrib[2];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 result.texcoord[0].y, C[7], vertex.attrib[2];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MUL TA, posFixup, TMP_OUT.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     ADD TMP_OUT.x, TMP_OUT.x, TA.z;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAD TMP_OUT.y, TMP_OUT.y, posFixup.y, TA.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV TA, -helper_const.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV result.texcoord[7], TA;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAD TMP_OUT.z, TMP_OUT.z, helper_const.x, -TMP_OUT.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV result.position, TMP_OUT;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     END
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source 
fixme:d3d_draw:drawStridedFast >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glDrawElements @ drawprim.c / 47
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_generate_vshader >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glProgramStringARB() @ arb_program_shader.c / 4015
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_generate_vshader HW VertexShader Error at position 117: "line 8, char 9: error: invalid parameter array size\n"

fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     !!ARBvp1.0
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     TEMP TMP_OUT;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     PARAM helper_const = { 2.0, -1.0, 0.0, 0.0 };
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     TEMP TA;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     TEMP R0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     TEMP R1;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     ADDRESS A0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     PARAM C[0] = { program.env[0..-1] };
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     PARAM posFixup = program.local[0];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV R0.w, C[0].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MUL R1.x, vertex.attrib[2].x, C[0].x;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     ARL A0.x, R1.x;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 R0.x, C[A0.x + 31], vertex.attrib[0];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 R0.y, C[A0.x + 32], vertex.attrib[0];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 R0.z, C[A0.x + 33], vertex.attrib[0];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 TMP_OUT.x, C[2], R0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 TMP_OUT.y, C[3], R0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 TMP_OUT.z, C[4], R0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 TMP_OUT.w, C[5], R0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAD R0.x, R0.z, C[30].x, C[30].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAX R0.x, R0.x, C[0].z;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MIN result.fogcoord, R0.x, C[0].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP3 R0.x, C[A0.x + 31], vertex.attrib[1];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP3 R0.y, C[A0.x + 32], vertex.attrib[1];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP3 R0.z, C[A0.x + 33], vertex.attrib[1];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP3 R0.w, R0, R0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     RSQ R0.w, R0.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MUL R0.xyz, R0, R0.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP3 R0.x, -C[12], R0;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAX R0.x, R0.x, C[0].z;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MIN R0.x, R0.x, C[0].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV R1.xyz, C[10];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAD R0.xyz, R0.x, R1, C[11];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAX R0.xyz, R0, C[0].z;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MIN R0.xyz, R0, C[0].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV R0.w, C[0].y;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV R1, C[28];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAD result.color.primary, R1, R0, C[29];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 result.texcoord[0].x, C[6], vertex.attrib[3];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     DP4 result.texcoord[0].y, C[7], vertex.attrib[3];
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MUL TA, posFixup, TMP_OUT.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     ADD TMP_OUT.x, TMP_OUT.x, TA.z;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAD TMP_OUT.y, TMP_OUT.y, posFixup.y, TA.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV TA, -helper_const.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV result.texcoord[7], TA;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MAD TMP_OUT.z, TMP_OUT.z, helper_const.x, -TMP_OUT.w;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     MOV result.position, TMP_OUT;
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source     END
fixme:d3d_shader:shader_arb_dump_program_source 
fixme:d3d_draw:drawStridedFast >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glDrawElements @ drawprim.c / 47
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0xff4fe740 at address 0x5cdf48 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0xff4fe740 in 32-bit code (0x005cdf48).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:005cdf48 ESP:0039f85c EBP:0039f868 EFLAGS:00210246(  R- --  I  Z- -P- )
 EAX:00eb4bb8 EBX:0a5e06c8 ECX:3f7ffffe EDX:014fc008
 ESI:0a5e06c8 EDI:0000000c
Stack dump:
0x0039f85c:  0000000c 00963150 0a5e06c8 0039f888
0x0039f86c:  005cb43a 00000006 00eb4bb8 00000006
0x0039f87c:  0000008f 0039f9d8 0a70de08 0039f8b8
0x0039f88c:  007984c7 0a5e06c8 0000000c 0000008f
0x0039f89c:  0b00e008 00000000 0b00e008 00000000
0x0039f8ac:  0039f9d8 0039f8e4 00784e8a 0039f8e4
Backtrace:
=>0 0x005cdf48 in wow (+0x1cdf48) (0x0039f868)
  1 0x005cb43a in wow (+0x1cb43a) (0x0039f888)
  2 0x007984c7 in wow (+0x3984c7) (0x0039f8b8)
  3 0x00785008 in wow (+0x385008) (0x0039f8e4)
  4 0x00786315 in wow (+0x386315) (0x0039f9b8)
  5 0x00786595 in wow (+0x386595) (0x0039fa90)
  6 0x008ac6cd in wow (+0x4ac6cd) (0x0039fb68)
  7 0x0047b037 in wow (+0x7b037) (0x0039fb90)
  8 0x0042c302 in wow (+0x2c302) (0x0039fc54)
  9 0x004397f7 in wow (+0x397f7) (0x0039fc70)
  10 0x00439ce9 in wow (+0x39ce9) (0x0039fc8c)
  11 0x00444790 in wow (+0x44790) (0x0039fd58)
  12 0x00427af9 in wow (+0x27af9) (0x0039fd88)
  13 0x00426419 in wow (+0x26419) (0x0039fdf4)
  14 0x004264f1 in wow (+0x264f1) (0x0039fe0c)
  15 0x00406b28 in wow (+0x6b28) (0x0039fea8)
  16 0x7b858754 in kernel32 (+0x48754) (0x0039fee8)
  17 0x7bc6ee44 call_thread_func+0xc() in ntdll (0x0039fef8)
  18 0x7bc6f010 call_thread_entry_point+0x70() in ntdll (0x0039ffc8)
  19 0x7bc4afea in ntdll (+0x3afea) (0x0039ffe8)
  20 0x765b2e9d wine_call_on_stack+0x1d() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
0x005cdf48: cmpl    %esi,0x2740(%edx,%ecx,4)
Modules:
Module    Address            Debug info    Name (116 modules)
PE      400000- 1093000    Export          wow
PE    10000000-10069000    Deferred        divxdecoder
ELF    20000000-20007000    Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF    20007000-2001d000    Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE    20010000-2001d000    \               psapi
ELF    20912000-20916000    Deferred        libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
ELF    32856000-328a6000    Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE    32860000-328a6000    \               dbghelp
ELF    4405d000-4407b000    Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF    446e8000-4472f000    Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE    446f0000-4472f000    \               dsound
ELF    68000000-6801d000    Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
ELF    6801d000-68036000    Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF    68036000-6803a000    Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF    6803a000-68042000    Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF    68042000-68059000    Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF    68059000-68064000    Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF    68064000-68070000    Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF    68070000-680f7000    Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE    68080000-680f7000    \               winmm
ELF    680f7000-68181000    Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE    68100000-68181000    \               gdi32
ELF    68181000-681f1000    Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE    68190000-681f1000    \               rpcrt4
ELF    681f1000-6828e000    Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE    68210000-6828e000    \               opengl32
ELF    6828e000-68297000    Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF    68297000-682b2000    Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF    682b2000-682c2000    Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF    682c2000-68326000    Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF    68326000-6832b000    Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF    6832b000-68349000    Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF    68349000-6834f000    Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF    6834f000-68355000    Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF    68355000-6835f000    Deferred        libdrm.so.2
ELF    6835f000-68364000    Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF    68364000-6836d000    Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF    6836d000-683a1000    Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE    68370000-683a1000    \               d3d9
ELF    683a1000-684d3000    Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE    683b0000-684d3000    \               wined3d
ELF    684d3000-684ec000    Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE    684e0000-684ec000    \               version
ELF    684ec000-68500000    Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE    684f0000-68500000    \               lz32
ELF    68500000-68521000    Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE    68510000-68521000    \               imm32
ELF    68521000-68579000    Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE    68530000-68579000    \               wininet
ELF    68579000-6858f000    Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF    6858f000-685b2000    Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE    685a0000-685b2000    \               mpr
ELF    685b2000-6860f000    Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE    685c0000-6860f000    \               shlwapi
ELF    6860f000-6879f000    Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE    68620000-6879f000    \               shell32
ELF    6879f000-6886d000    Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE    687b0000-6886d000    \               comctl32
ELF    6886d000-68893000    Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE    68870000-68893000    \               msacm32
ELF    68893000-68930000    Deferred        krnl386.exe16.so
PE    688a0000-68930000    Deferred        krnl386.exe16
ELF    68930000-68944000    Deferred        comm.drv16.so
PE    68940000-68944000    Deferred        comm.drv16
ELF    68944000-6896f000    Deferred        gdi.exe16.so
PE    68950000-6896f000    Deferred        gdi.exe16
ELF    6896f000-689ee000    Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF    689ee000-68a1b000    Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF    68a1b000-68a30000    Deferred        display.drv16.so
PE    68a20000-68a30000    Deferred        display.drv16
ELF    68a30000-68a45000    Deferred        keyboard.drv16.so
PE    68a40000-68a45000    Deferred        keyboard.drv16
ELF    68a45000-68a59000    Deferred        mouse.drv16.so
PE    68a50000-68a59000    Deferred        mouse.drv16
ELF    68a59000-68af8000    Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE    68a70000-68af8000    \               winex11
ELF    68af8000-68afb000    Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF    68afb000-68b05000    Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF    68b05000-68b09000    Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF    68b09000-68b14000    Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF    68b14000-68b52000    Deferred        wineoss<elf>
  \-PE    68b20000-68b52000    \               wineoss
ELF    68b52000-68b6a000    Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE    68b60000-68b6a000    \               msacm32
ELF    68b6a000-68dfa000    Deferred        i915_dri.so
ELF    68dfa000-68e04000    Deferred        libdrm_intel.so.1
ELF    6a34b000-6a361000    Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE    6a350000-6a361000    \               midimap
ELF    6ba23000-6ba38000    Deferred        system.drv16.so
PE    6ba30000-6ba38000    Deferred        system.drv16
ELF    6bb2d000-6bb6f000    Deferred        user.exe16.so
PE    6bb40000-6bb6f000    Deferred        user.exe16
ELF    6c66b000-6c6c3000    Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE    6c680000-6c6c3000    \               advapi32
ELF    6d3b1000-6d4f6000    Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF    701dd000-70203000    Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF    70749000-70846000    Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE    70760000-70846000    \               ole32
ELF    71301000-7130a000    Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF    74230000-7433e000    Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE    74240000-7433e000    \               user32
ELF    75217000-7524a000    Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE    75220000-7524a000    \               uxtheme
ELF    7569d000-756a0000    Deferred        libxdamage.so.1
ELF    76223000-7624a000    Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF    765ab000-766e6000    Export          libwine.so.1
ELF    773dd000-77408000    Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE    773e0000-77408000    \               ws2_32
ELF    7b449000-7b45d000    Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF    7b800000-7b93a000    Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE    7b810000-7b93a000    \               kernel32
ELF    7b952000-7b956000    Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF    7bc00000-7bcb5000    Export          ntdll<elf>
  \-PE    7bc10000-7bcb5000    \               ntdll
ELF    7bf00000-7bf04000    Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF    7c7d6000-7c905000    Deferred        libx11.so.6
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
    00000030    0
    0000002f    1
    0000002e    0
    0000002d    1
    0000002b    0
    0000002a    0
    00000029    0
    00000028    0
    00000027    0
    00000026    2
    00000025   15
    00000024   15
    00000023    2
    00000022   15
    00000020   15
    0000001e    0
    0000001d    0
    0000001c    0
    0000001b    0
    00000009    0 <==
0000000e services.exe
    00000014    0
    00000010    0
    0000000f    0
00000011 winedevice.exe
    00000017    0
    00000016    0
    00000013    0
    00000012    0
00000019 explorer.exe
    0000001a    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x005cdf48 in wow (+0x1cdf48) (0x0039f868)
  1 0x005cb43a in wow (+0x1cb43a) (0x0039f888)
  2 0x007984c7 in wow (+0x3984c7) (0x0039f8b8)
  3 0x00785008 in wow (+0x385008) (0x0039f8e4)
  4 0x00786315 in wow (+0x386315) (0x0039f9b8)
  5 0x00786595 in wow (+0x386595) (0x0039fa90)
  6 0x008ac6cd in wow (+0x4ac6cd) (0x0039fb68)
  7 0x0047b037 in wow (+0x7b037) (0x0039fb90)
  8 0x0042c302 in wow (+0x2c302) (0x0039fc54)
  9 0x004397f7 in wow (+0x397f7) (0x0039fc70)
  10 0x00439ce9 in wow (+0x39ce9) (0x0039fc8c)
  11 0x00444790 in wow (+0x44790) (0x0039fd58)
  12 0x00427af9 in wow (+0x27af9) (0x0039fd88)
  13 0x00426419 in wow (+0x26419) (0x0039fdf4)
  14 0x004264f1 in wow (+0x264f1) (0x0039fe0c)
  15 0x00406b28 in wow (+0x6b28) (0x0039fea8)
  16 0x7b858754 in kernel32 (+0x48754) (0x0039fee8)
  17 0x7bc6ee44 call_thread_func+0xc() in ntdll (0x0039fef8)
  18 0x7bc6f010 call_thread_entry_point+0x70() in ntdll (0x0039ffc8)
  19 0x7bc4afea in ntdll (+0x3afea) (0x0039ffe8)
  20 0x765b2e9d wine_call_on_stack+0x1d() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)
```

----------


## armitage374

> I had a lot of problems getting the sound to play while any other program used sound as well. I found out this is due to wine not supporting pulseaudio. I installed an unofficial branch of wine with pulseaudio support and it solved my audio problems.
> 
> See http://www.3spoken.co.uk/2009/08/mak...ulseaudio.html or just:
> 
> sudo aptitude remove wine
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neil-aldur/ppa
> sudo aptitude update
> sudo aptitude install wine1.2
> winecfg
> ...


 
I feel inclined to kiss you silly right now. Worked perfectly.  :KDE Star:

----------


## dlwchico

Been playing wow on ubuntu for a couple of years now.  Last night though my internet connection went out for half a minute or so and after it came back up I still couldn't do anything in WoW and everybody was frozen, so I tried to log out but no go. Then I tried to exit but also no go.  At that point, because I was in a hurry to get back on, I tried to force the game closed. I got some message about wow not closing, did I want to wait or force it and I forced it close.

Now when the game starts it goes to what I assume is the original game start up screen, with Blizzard logo and some sort of little movie. and then it crashes.  Also, it resizes my screen resolution.

I noticed soon after this, while poking around, that my hard drive was pretty much full.  I'm thinking that the game tried to save some sort of log file and couldn't because of space issues and that is why it hung up.  When I forced it closed it still didn't get the chance to write this file and now something is fubared.

My config.wtf is blank.   Also, I have three WTF folders, two are empty and were created this morning when I was trying to get the game to start.  They all have numbers after their name too.  As does my Interface folder.

Anybody have any idea what happened and how I can fix it?

Thanks in advance for any help.

edit: Managed to fix the problem with a friend's help.  Used the info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...38&postcount=4 to make a new config.wtf file and it started up and ran ok after that.

----------


## swimstarguy

I figured I'd come here for help rather than make a new thread.

I've been getting the horrible "error 132" issue and I have not been able to resolve it.
I have looked over more threads and pages than I can count that go over fixes; none of them have worked.
I also cannot get a shortcut on the desktop to work. I have to either find it in through all of the folders or type it out in the terminal, which is annoying and I'd rather not do that. 

I believe my video card driver is up to date.


```
david@Patton:~$ lspci | grep VGA
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
```

That means the card is recognized and working properly, right?
I also added SET gxApi "opengl" to the config file in the WTF folder.

What do I need to post so that I can get some help?



cliffs: error 132, SET gxApi "opengl" in config file, up to date driver, want desktop shortcut that actually works

----------


## KyoShibamura

Just wondering if anyone can help.  I tried downloading WoW from the website (did not buy the CDs) and it installed fine and all, and when I try running it through WINE (after configuring it as showing on page 1) it starts to load and then says "WoW has encountered a severe error and needed to shut down".

Anyone know what's going on with that or how to fix it?

FYI, I'm running the latest version of WINE and Ubuntu 9.10 w/o windows.  Just straight up linux

----------


## swimstarguy

Bump?
If I don't get my WoW fix soon I'll go crazy...
;__;
I missed the weekly retro-raid and I don't want to miss Wednesdays "Let's kill everything in Goldshire."


If I have to pass the time by going outside and seeing people I'm going to be very upset...

----------


## Kallewoof

> I recently upgraded using the Update Manager from 9.04 to 9.10.  I am running WoW in OpenGL with SLI enabled.  I do not know which driver version I was running with 9.04 but in the base 9.10 upgrade it was using the 185s which I have upgraded to the 190.44.  When I first set WoW up on Ubuntu a month or so ago now I did all the proper tweaking of the config.wtf file and xorg.conf file for OpenGL settings (recommended by the installation help page) and SLI settings. 
> 
> I know my graphics cards, even in SLI, are not going to be burning up the charts, however in 9.04 even in Dalaran it was very smooth gameplay (wish I had done more measurements to give you all a quantifiable drop but I didn't, it is just "significant").  Right now I am getting 16-17 FPS in most places in Dalaran, and only a few FPS better elsewhere . . . it's not like outside of Dalaran I jump up to 60 FPS, I'm talking low to mid-20s.  It's really crazy, I can't figure out what happened or what I did but so far whatever happened it's pretty frustrating, this is a major drop in performance.


I have more or less the same issue .. I used to play the game flawlessly, then took a break, and in that break I upgraded to 9.10, and when I came back it was just... slow. Dalaran gets 15-20 fps, admittedly I do jump up outside of Dal but that has more to do with me changing settings to absolute lowest possible. I don't care about Dalaran being choppy but any 25-man raid I go into results in me standing around like a fool because I'm lagging so much. I get <1 fps (reaching 3-10 spf, yes that's seconds per frame for you  :Capital Razz: ), and the game generally spazzes out completely.

Did changing nvidia to 180 help for you? I'm going to try that next but thought I'd ask as well.

Edit: my specs...
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
2 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT

-Kalle.

----------


## pedro_orange

> Just wondering if anyone can help.  I tried downloading WoW from the website (did not buy the CDs) and it installed fine and all, and when I try running it through WINE (after configuring it as showing on page 1) it starts to load and then says "WoW has encountered a severe error and needed to shut down".
> 
> Anyone know what's going on with that or how to fix it?
> 
> FYI, I'm running the latest version of WINE and Ubuntu 9.10 w/o windows.  Just straight up linux


I get that on a fresh install when I don't put the -opengl flag on the end of the launch command. 
Eg:

wine "/~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe" -opengl


For those having issues with their graphics; I found updating the driver from the default Ubuntu repo drivers made my games perform much better. (CIV IV runs like a dream!)

----------


## swimstarguy

> For those having issues with their graphics; I found updating the driver from the default Ubuntu repo drivers made my games perform much better. (CIV IV runs like a dream!)


My video driver is no longer supported by ATI.
Do you know of any other solutions?

update: I seemed to have somehow locked the World of Warcraft folder. There's a lock over it and I can't run anything in it. Right clicking and changing the permissions isn't doing anything. 
Could I get some help with that as well?

----------


## Sammi

> My video driver is no longer supported by ATI.
> Do you know of any other solutions?
> 
> update: I seemed to have somehow locked the World of Warcraft folder. There's a lock over it and I can't run anything in it. Right clicking and changing the permissions isn't doing anything. 
> Could I get some help with that as well?


It's likely that you've somehow changed the owner of the folder.

If you're using Ubuntu (Gnome), press Alt-F2 and type

```
gksudo nautilus
```

Then right click the folder and change the owner to your own user again.

A bit more info on the topic, if you like: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/permissions

----------


## swimstarguy

> It's likely that you've somehow changed the owner of the folder.
> If you're using Ubuntu (Gnome), press Alt-F2 and type
> 
> ```
> gksudo nautilus
> ```


I went through that and changed everything like you said. I opened the folder just fine and clicked on launcher.exe

The news pane opened, then closed, then the lock was back on the World of Warcraft folder.

Do I need to do something else?

----------


## concept08

Hi i have found the tutorial for the cursor update to be perfect. it works great and thank you for all the helpers who took part in the creation of it for the new 3.X patch of world of warcraft

I am looking to boost performance. and hence is the reason for my post

my setup
NvidiaGeForce GTX 285 (i believe it has 1 gig of memory)
Asus p4sda+mother board 3GB of high performance memory 3.6ghz prescot Dual core intel processor running under ubuntu (latest stable release)

And wow is still running slow. it seems to be stable for the most part if i change the permissions of the World\ of\ Warcraft/Data to read only

there seems to be a memory allocation problem which causes the maps or specific objects within the MPQ files to cause corruption. changing the permissions seems to have helped that. just as long as each user can read the file then there is no errors due to permissions. 

So i get everything setup i am running in opengl with the cursor upgrade (works great)


I have also followed all registry tweaks. updated the video driver to 1.95.xx from 1.85.xx and i am running the specific version of wine which was instructed to use in the tutorial.

Now here is my problem WOW IS RUNNING SOOO SLOW its not even funny i am lucky to see 8fps in any instance city or raid. it used to be fast in windows. and the reason i changed to ubuntu is strictly for my programming work which i have to complete. The only Windows application i use is WOW and i cannot justify going out getting a new copy of windows 7 and using disk space just for its install. when linux is faster more stable better updated and free.

I have also attempted to try and boot into a standalone X server but that does not seem to happen and i cannot figure out what the problem is 

When i execute my script (which is below) it stops X, and then starts a command line version of it. i then get errors will grab try and grab them and post them here. but the screen goes black i try ctrl+alt f1-f12 combination and i can never get WOW to load under its own stand alone server

here is my script which is located in my HOME folder /usr/name/home/



```
#!/bin/sh
 
sudo X :3 -ac &   # Launches a new X session on display 3 
nvidia-settings --load-config-only
cd /
cd /media/os300/World\ of\ Warcraft/ #also runs from a mounted disk NON OS disk
sleep 2   # Forces the system to have a break for 2 seconds 
sudo DISPLAY=:3 env WINE_CURSOR=anything; wine wow.exe -opengl
```

if i manage to get into a standalone X server with a command prompt i follow my script and i still get the problem that it will not load due to some form of error with the graphics card i believe. i can get to a bash prompt and try and executing WOW the same way i would from a terminal but nothing happens

my other questions are this

should i update wine to the newest version and apply the patches solicited on this forums post. is there anything i can do with my hardware to help. and i have also used the 'nice -15' command to try and remedy this situation

Other things i have attempted 
I have upgraded all video card drivers
I overclock everything. ram processor video card
keep the system very cool in temp 
and i do all these things to try and push what little more i can 
i have followed peoples directions or what has worked for them
i use coolbits. i got my wtf.config file to use the openGL option


the fastest frame rate i have seen is 20 FPS ONE TIME but everywhere and every other time i check its at 8fps! and even for DPS toons this does not cut it. and seriously kills my gameplay

I have been doing extensive research on this i am not the greatest in linux but i can manage a shell. i have read every single post out there and tried everything including all of the peoples advice on all forums including this one.

so if someone can direct me as to what to do where to look or what the problem might possibly be it would help me out a great deal.

thanks in advance and for all your hard work maintaining and submitting to the betterment of World of Warcraft in linux



eltito@fatso:~$ ./start_wow
[sudo] password for eltito: [sudo] password for eltito: 

Fatal server error:
Server is already active for display 3
    If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X3-lock
    and start again.


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 

 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log



when i remove the file it instructs i get this error


sudo ./start_wow
_XSERVTransSocketINETCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running

Fatal server error:
Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.3.log" for additional information.

 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
HOME=/home/eltito
COLORTERM=gnome-terminal
TERM=xterm
PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
DISPLAY=:3
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
XAUTHORITY=/var/run/gdm/auth-for-eltito-vXZ0Rx/database
LS_COLORS=rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:hl=44;37 :Razz: i=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01 :Surprised: r=40;31;01:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42 :Surprised: w=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:  *.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*  .zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;  31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:  *.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.  ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz  =01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=  01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01  ;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;  35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;3  5:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35  :*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*  .m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.n  uv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb  =01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=0  1;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35  :*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*  .ogx=01;35:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m  id=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mp  c=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=0  0;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:
SHELL=/bin/bash
LOGNAME=root
USER=root
USERNAME=root
SUDO_COMMAND=/usr/bin/env WINE_CURSOR=anything
SUDO_USER=root
SUDO_UID=0
SUDO_GID=0
WINE_CURSOR=anything
wine: /home/eltito/.wine is not owned by you

----------


## concept08

bump for error edits and such

----------


## KyoShibamura

> I get that on a fresh install when I don't put the -opengl flag on the end of the launch command. 
> Eg:
> 
> wine "/~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WoW.exe" -opengl
> 
> 
> For those having issues with their graphics; I found updating the driver from the default Ubuntu repo drivers made my games perform much better. (CIV IV runs like a dream!)


we almost got it working now.  It runs the opening cinematic but once it gets to the login screen it crashes and says "WoW.exe has encountered a serious error and must shut down.  Sorry for the inconvenience".

Now what?

----------


## Kallewoof

> running under ubuntu (latest stable release)


I have a suspicion that the latest Ubuntu is ******* in everybody's cornflakes but I haven't had the time to set up a separate partition and install 8.04/8.10 to test this theory. It could also be that 64-bit Ubuntu is flakey though you never did say if you were 32 or 64 bit. I'll see if I can get time to put 8.04 or 8.10 in soonish though if you have time on your ands and get to it before me (or if someone else out there with this problem has tried this already), please report?

----------


## concept08

> I have a suspicion that the latest Ubuntu is ******* in everybody's cornflakes but I haven't had the time to set up a separate partition and install 8.04/8.10 to test this theory. It could also be that 64-bit Ubuntu is flakey though you never did say if you were 32 or 64 bit. I'll see if I can get time to put 8.04 or 8.10 in soonish though if you have time on your ands and get to it before me (or if someone else out there with this problem has tried this already), please report?



32 bit proc sorry for leaving that out

ubuntu version 9.10 karmic

----------


## Rody

do it again and use wow.exe to launch the game stay away from the launcher.

rody





> I went through that and changed everything like you said. I opened the folder just fine and clicked on launcher.exe
> 
> The news pane opened, then closed, then the lock was back on the World of Warcraft folder.
> 
> Do I need to do something else?

----------


## Sargalus

Ok I just installed wine and all that good stuff and got to the step where I need to install wow when I try to run the installer I get this error message

mark@requiem:/media/cdrom0$ wine Installer.exe
wine: could not load L"E:\\Installer.exe": Module not found
mark@requiem:/media/cdrom0$

any ideas?

----------


## 8Kuula

> Ok I just installed wine and all that good stuff and got to the step where I need to install wow when I try to run the installer I get this error message
> 
> mark@requiem:/media/cdrom0$ wine Installer.exe
> wine: could not load L"E:\\Installer.exe": Module not found
> mark@requiem:/media/cdrom0$
> 
> any ideas?


winecfg -> Drives tab, there you have drive Z: -> / (default setting)? Or any drive or path that includes that /media/cdrom0 path.

Add "./" before Installer.exe, like: "mark@requiem:/media/cdrom0$ wine ./Installer.exe"

----------


## Sargalus

I got it working, but the issue im having now is that I can't accept the EULA agreement even if I scroll all the way down, it looks like from what I researched it was an issue with wine that should've been fixed, but according to ubuntu I have the latest version of wine already installed, so im at a lost on how to fix it

----------


## KyoShibamura

Im still looking for some help.  When I launch WoW, the opening cinema plays but when it reaches the log in screen, it crashes saying "wow.exe has encountered a serious error and must shut down".

can anyone help with this?

also, running JUST Ubuntu 9.10

----------


## Marvin666

I'm having the same elua problem.

----------


## concept08

> I'm having the same elua problem.


i believe it could be 2 things here

1. have you installed winetricks and enabled the gecko/mozilla firefox rendering engine.

if that does not work for you just edit your wow World of Warcraft/wtf/config.wtf

and add or change this line depending if its a fresh install or not.


SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"

now by doing this i cannot condone it because you are bypassing the actual agreement to the game itsself. i would advise you to read the end user licence and TOS before you play the game 

but for testing purposes you can add those options to get past any of the EULA or TOS screens.

if this does not fix the problem there is something else amiss 

hope this helps

----------


## Marvin666

I ended up using winetricks IE6, and I got it accepted. Now, WoW crashes upon start every time. The launcher works, but WoW crashes, and brings up the error reporter.
EDIT: I forgot to say I've been having launch troubles. I have to goto the folder with WoW in it, and run the .exe with "gksu wine" for it to start.

----------


## KyoShibamura

> i believe it could be 2 things here
> 
> 1. have you installed winetricks and enabled the gecko/mozilla firefox rendering engine.
> 
> if that does not work for you just edit your wow World of Warcraft/wtf/config.wtf
> 
> and add or change this line depending if its a fresh install or not.
> 
> 
> ...


I be a Ubuntu n00b, what is "winetricks"??

also, what code is being changed in the conf.wtf?  I found what you had listed, but...what/how do i change it to?

----------


## concept08

> I ended up using winetricks IE6, and I got it accepted. Now, WoW crashes upon start every time. The launcher works, but WoW crashes, and brings up the error reporter.
> EDIT: I forgot to say I've been having launch troubles. I have to goto the folder with WoW in it, and run the .exe with "gksu wine" for it to start.


you might want to try and install this MSframework this helps wow install and i would imagine with other things

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displayLang=en

i have not heard of the gksu wine operation to get wow to work. unless you are using an ATI or INTEL based chipset for your video card then you need to be running in opengl mode.

this is the WOW execution code i use

open a terminal and browse to your WOW folder

nice -15 env WINE_CURSOR=anything; wine wow.exe -opengl

nice is a command that gives processor priority nice --help for more information i believe it goes -20 to +20 as flags the higher you go the less priority your application gets so at a -15 that is a very high priority
so this gives wine/wow one of the highest and most dedication to the processor. WINE_CURSOR=anything; is for execution of the wine cursor patch. there are tutorials out there for it. and then finally i execute wow with the -opengl tag to use the native graphics rending engine to wine/linux MS rendering engines can be added to wine and work now but you will get a lower frame rate because wine uses OPENGL and if you tell wine to use a MS engine it will use it but will add an extra layer of processing to the entire equation. in essence its like this. 
graphics call -> wine -> MS render -> Convert to linux native command -> display
graphics call -> wine -> Convert to linux native command (opengl) -> display

so when you take out just one step of potentially billions of operations you can see performance increase. 

also it is important when you desire to run in openGL mode you need to edit the World of Warcraft/wtf/config.wtf

and add or edit this line to the file
SET gxApi "opengl"

I do not know how or if this tag works with intel or ATI based video cards, but i do know my nvidia works just fine with it.






> I be a Ubuntu n00b, what is "winetricks"??
> 
> also, what code is being changed in the conf.wtf?  I found what you had listed, but...what/how do i change it to?



change the code to exactly how i listed here in the forums that will get you past the TOS and EULA agreement pages
you do this by copy and pasting what i posted in the forum  you change the values on which are different from yours to what i prescribed.
Wine tricks is a program that adds functionality or processing layers to wine that make Wine more compatible with more and more linux applications (ubuntu) here is a url which will explain more then i possibly can here right now on its uses http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks

and you change or edit the file using a program like gedit.

open up a terminal and type in gedit browse to the configuration file and click open

its like any other GUI text editor browse to the file open and edit it. save your changes. exit

and then run wow.


_________________________

Now the most useful thing that i have found is to keep a complete backup of the system as soon as you get wow running to a degree at which you desire.

another helpful hint is to install WOW on a windows machine run it and login to your account. copy it over to your linux distribution. then execute through wine.

that is what i do when it comes to patching etc if the patch will not take using linux.

another thing to just stay away from is launcher.exe. that program just screws up permissions and messes everything up for me. I NEVER USE LAUNCHER.EXE

----------


## Bifidus

Hi

I try to install WoW, but fail : when i click installer.exe under wine, it said "not enought space, you need 9GB, and have 0". But i have 1TB free.
I previously use installer.exe to download everything, but something goes wrong at the end : everything seem to go fine to the final launch ("play now"), but the world of warcraft directory is empty, and the link on the desk don't work.
So i try installer.exe again, but can't.

Maybe it's a wine problem ? I don't find any option to specify how large can be the virtual drive c:
Where are all the (suposely) extracted files ?

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------


## KyoShibamura

> you might want to try and install this MSframework this helps wow install and i would imagine with other things
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displayLang=en
> 
> i have not heard of the gksu wine operation to get wow to work. unless you are using an ATI or INTEL based chipset for your video card then you need to be running in opengl mode.
> 
> this is the WOW execution code i use
> 
> open a terminal and browse to your WOW folder
> ...


did not seem to work.  Still get's to the log in screen and crashes...not sure what to do at this point...I really just want to run WoW on my purely linux machine

----------


## Marvin666

No effect, it doesn't matter if I use launcher.exe or Wow.exe. My system has many programs that don't work, but I've figured out the gksu trick will stat some of them.

----------


## KyoShibamura

> No effect, it doesn't matter if I use launcher.exe or Wow.exe. My system has many programs that don't work, but I've figured out the gksu trick will stat some of them.


how do i use this "gksu"?

----------


## KyoShibamura

> change the code to exactly how i listed here in the forums that will get you past the TOS and EULA agreement pages
> you do this by copy and pasting what i posted in the forum  you change the values on which are different from yours to what i prescribed.


what you posted the the TOS and EULA is exactly waht appears in my conf.wtf file.  so what does it need to be changed to?

----------


## roadsdk

okay im new to Linux but have a fair amount of intelligence and luck to. I was having the problem of not being able to click agree on the ToS part of the install. First off I am not installing from disk I have a valid wow account so i went to worldofwarcraft.com and loged into my account and downloaded the installer. I also installed wine. I set my video card drivers to active and ran the wow installer by right clicking it and picking wine. At first I got a error box with no message in it so i hit another reboot, that problem went away then i got to the ToS and the agree tab wouldn't light up after scrolling down. After some reading and finding out this was a common problem with wine I went back to software center and searched wine again and installed wine beta release. I didnt do anything to the other wine i installed. I went back to the installer and ran it again with wine and this time the agree tab lit up after scrolling through the ToS. I hope this helps and will post again after i finish the 15g download of the game.

----------


## roadsdk

well the game installed and i ran into a couple of problems first one being a permission issue which i was able to fix by going to the wow folder and setting permission levels there. second the game starts but my screen just grays out a little and i can hear it running in the back ground but can't see it even though it shows on task bar. I will work on it some more.

----------


## Marvin666

Okay, this is the error message I'm getting:


```
This application has encountered a critical error:
ERROR #132 (0x8500084) Fatal exception
Program: Z:\home\marvin\.wine\dosdevices\c:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION)at 0073:7CF24104

The instruction at "0x7CF24104" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
The memory could not be "read".

Press OK to terminate the application.
```

----------


## Marvin666

Attempting to use the launch string from earlier spews this mess into my terminal:


```
marvin@Local-Machine:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ nice -15 env WINE_CURSOR=anything; wine wow.exe -opengl
SSH_AGENT_PID=2100
GLADE_PIXMAP_PATH=:/usr/share/glade3/pixmaps
TERM=xterm
SHELL=/bin/bash
XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=16eaa76a7e06f54f2085525f4b4b8169-1267274337.682103-504378121
WINDOWID=60817411
GTK_MODULES=canberra-gtk-module
USER=marvin
LS_COLORS=rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:hl=44;37:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:
LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib/dri
GLADE_MODULE_PATH=:/usr/lib/glade3/modules
GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET=/tmp/keyring-LWyU3U/socket
SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-Zzbulw2069/agent.2069
SESSION_MANAGER=local/Local-Machine:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2117,unix/Local-Machine:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2117
USERNAME=marvin
XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg/xubuntu:/etc/xdg
DESKTOP_SESSION=xfce
PATH=/home/marvin/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
PWD=/home/marvin/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft
GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT=us
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
GNOME_KEYRING_PID=2054
GDMSESSION=xfce
HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth
SHLVL=1
HOME=/home/marvin
GTK_PATH=:/usr/lib/gtk-2.0
LOGNAME=marvin
XDG_DATA_DIRS=/etc/xdg/xubuntu:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share
DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-HRXPBtMf1E,guid=2d284c92a5fee138d4ebba534b891262
LESSOPEN=| /usr/bin/lesspipe %s
DISPLAY=:0.0
LIBGLADE_MODULE_PATH=:/usr/lib/libglade/2.0
GLADE_CATALOG_PATH=:/usr/share/glade3/catalogs
LESSCLOSE=/usr/bin/lesspipe %s %s
XAUTHORITY=/var/run/gdm/auth-for-marvin-lOfIIr/database
COLORTERM=Terminal
_=/usr/bin/nice
WINE_CURSOR=anything
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x7de348fc) using GetSystemInfo()
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
fixme:advapi:CreateProcessAsUserA 0xa8 (null) "\"c:\\program files\\linksys\\wec600n\\wec600n.exe\" /BySrv" (nil) (nil) 0 0x00000020 (nil) (null) 0x7de347c0 0x40a278 - stub
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\patch-enUS-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ed8c,0x00000000), stub!
err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !

--<the err:wgl line just repeats many times in this section, so it was removed>--

err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
err:d3d:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl
fixme:dbghelp:dump_system_info fill in CPU vendorID and feature set
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33fdfc) using GetSystemInfo()
marvin@Local-Machine:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33f938) using GetSystemInfo()
marvin@Local-Machine:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x29fca8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:RegisterDeviceNotificationA (hwnd=0x10444, filter=0x2a0044,flags=0x00000000),
    returns a fake device notification handle!
marvin@Local-Machine:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$
```

----------


## KyoShibamura

> Okay, this is the error message I'm getting:
> 
> 
> ```
> This application has encountered a critical error:
> ERROR #132 (0x8500084) Fatal exception
> Program: Z:\home\marvin\.wine\dosdevices\c:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
> Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION)at 0073:7CF24104
> 
> ...


Thats the same error im getting now!

----------


## concept08

> Attempting to use the launch string from earlier spews this mess into my terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> marvin@Local-Machine:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft$ nice -15 env WINE_CURSOR=anything; wine wow.exe -opengl
> SSH_AGENT_PID=2100
> GLADE_PIXMAP_PATH=:/usr/share/glade3/pixmaps
> TERM=xterm
> SHELL=/bin/bash
> ...



by the looks of things here it would be a proble, with your OPENGL rendering.. i actually paid attention to you signature and i noticed you more then likely are having problems due to the intel shared video card memory.

Now i would suggest in looking into opengl settings which i am unsure if it can run or not on an intel chipset the best suggestion i could give you at this point is downgrade to the specific WINE that is inclusive of the WOW cursor patch but also just do a great deal of research on running wine in WOW with your video card and chipset.

i am sorry i could not be of more help

here is a file of running notes that i keep on my system on how i install and do everything.

these tutorials were taken from many different places. nor did i write them. i have edited in specific things in different places for my specific machine but other then that these are not of any of my credit.

Thanks to everyone who has made this catch all file possible. you have made the linux wine wow community better.

+______________________________



another good resource for updating drivers
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8817762

here is how you get curse client to work

wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
sh winetricks
Select IE6 from the GUI menue

To update video drivers
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606 <- for my computer 

download the patch file
Exit to a bare root console
browse to the file that was downloaded

ch file_downloaded.run
follow instructions
__________________________________________________  __________
 3.2 Cursor Fix 
Updated for Karmic Koala 9.10: 

NOTE: This tutorial is actively updated, and contains the latest information for patching. This post should be all you need to have a working hardware cursor. 

Alright everyone, I've found a great, legal way to reimplement the cursor hiding for this patch AND keep the WoW cursor only inside of wine apps. 

Firstly, install the required packages to build wine by typing 

Code: 

sudo apt-get build-dep wine1.2 

Get the source of wine by typing 

Code: 

apt-get source wine1.2 

When the source is retrieved, type 

Code: 

cd wine1.2-* 

Proceed to download my patch by typing in 

Code: 

wget http://www.basixcomputer.com/wine-cursor-patch-new.txt 

Install the patch with 

Code: 

patch -p1 < wine-cursor-patch-new.txt 

If the patching has succeded, it should display a single line with the file it has patched. 

Before installing, you must first change the version number to make sure it doesn't get overwritted. Edit the debian/changelog file, and change the "ubuntu(number)" in the first line to "ubuntu10". 

Change into the previous directory (if you entered the changelog's directory), and build the package with 

Code: 

dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -b 

Now, wait a long time. When it's completed, type in 

Code: 

dpkg -i wine1.2_(wineversion)~ubuntu~(ubuntuversion)-0ubuntu10_(arch).deb 

Or simply double click the package in that directory. Either way, it will overwrite the existing wine. 

Then, you must copy the custom cursor file for use in wine. Download the file here 

http://www.basixcomputer.com/circle 

and save it into your current cursor directory (e.g /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursors for gnome, /usr/share/icons/oxy-white/cursors for kde) 

OPTIONAL STEP FOR GAUNTLET IN-GAME: (if you just want the normal cursor in game, don't do this) 

Finally, download the MPQ here 

http://www.basixcomputer.com/patch-f.MPQ 

and place it into your Data folder in your World of Warcraft folder. The patch is now installed! 

To use the patch, change your World of Warcraft launcher to 

Code: 

env WINE_CURSOR=anything; wine (world of warcraft path) 

Congratulations, enjoy your new cursor. 

Andrew 

Thanks to WowZym for parts of the tutorial, and Larsson for patch toggling! 
Last edited by Doctor Debian; October 30th, 2009 at 09:38 PM.. Reason: Updated for Karmic  













env WINE_CURSOR=anything; wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe -opengl"

will not authinticate untill you install this under wine
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displayLang=en
edit wtf/config.wtf or whatever file 

SET gxApi "opengl"

Registry tweaks this might help or might not it does for me

   1.

      Find this key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\
   2. Highlight the wine folder in the left hand pane by clicking left on it. The icon should change to an open folder
   3.

      Right-click on the wine folder and select [NEW] then [KEY]
   4.

      Replace the text New Key #1 with OpenGL
   5.

      Right-click in the right hand pane and select [NEW] then [String Value]
   6.

      Replace New Value #1 with DisabledExtensions (Notice it's case sensitive!)
   7. Then double click anywhere on the line, a dialog box will open.
   8.

      In the value field type GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object 


______________________________----


ATI / AIGLX

Please be aware that People using AIGLX may experience low framerates.

As a test, one can do this:

 /etc/init.d/gdm stop          # this will shutdown your X Server!
 startx `which wine` WoW.exe   # start X with WoW as "Desktop Manager" (might look funny :])

Running AIGLX and another X Server running wow will probably crash the box, so please dont try that or make sure you can ssh to the box.

My personal experience is ~5-10 FPS with wow inside aiglx, while 25-30 fps running on a "standalone X Server"

DLL files

If you have troubles running the installation or even the game itself, you may need to get a few .dll files from a windows installation or here:

    *

      msvcp60.dll (MD5: 6050bcc1b23f3df7a1876cbdcbac8232)
    *

      mfc42.dll (MD5: 7e4d1b552ee1dfa859ba9033b3670590)
    *

      riched20.dll (MD5: 878f0ebc1bef45694311f7d4f7fe3344)
    *

      riched32.dll (MD5: 804d815826fe00d6471c72d8299fcbb5) 





__________________________________________________  _________---

dpkg -i winewine1.2_1.1.31~ubuntu~9.10-0ubuntu10_i386.deb
Corrupt panel icons

If you experience corrupt icons on your panel then you then you may need to set the SET UIFaster parameter in wtf/Config.wtf

    * Use it like this:

       Set UIFaster "x"

      Where x equals:

       0  This turns off all UI acceleration
       1  For Internal Use Only - DO NOT USE!
       2  Enables partial UI acceleration only.
       3  Enables all UI acceleration.

----------


## concept08

> Hi i have found the tutorial for the cursor update to be perfect. it works great and thank you for all the helpers who took part in the creation of it for the new 3.X patch of world of warcraft
> 
> I am looking to boost performance. and hence is the reason for my post
> 
> my setup
> NvidiaGeForce GTX 285 (i believe it has 1 gig of memory)
> Asus p4sda+mother board 3GB of high performance memory 3.6ghz prescot Dual core intel processor running under ubuntu (latest stable release)
> 
> And wow is still running slow. it seems to be stable for the most part if i change the permissions of the World\ of\ Warcraft/Data to read only
> ...



Just a bump for my problem while i have tried to help out others. still have not found a solve to this problem.

thanks for anyone who cares or can help in any way. thank you

----------


## leffty

Hi i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and am trying to get WoW to work using wine i keep getting an error and it crashes after the game opens up and then freezes at the start screen with no login options or anything and then it just crashes im trying to run wow from a copy that was installed on windows and its on an external harddrive and its still not working does anyone have any suggestions

----------


## alehio

Hey how to fix movement shutter?any1 knows?

----------


## Zintha

I just want to say that Wine worked pretty much straight from install for me even with WoW. 
The only issue I had, at all, was theres some graphics tearing, slightly lower FPS (but down to 50 from 70, or 40 from 60 etc) and to get WoW to open and not just crash using Wine I have to rightclick the icon and click to Run through wine rather than just double clicking.

I have no idea what difference it makes if any but all I know is that it doesn't run one way and does the other.

edit:
If anyone knows how to fix up the tearing can you throw me a message? It's not a big deal just makes AoE look a little weird sometimes.

editedit:
I have a duel booting XP with Ubuntu 9.10 system, I didn't tweak or play with files or change stuff in the console. I just downloaded wine through the Ubuntu Software Center and it worked. Apparently i'm one of the lucky few.

----------


## ironbull09

I logged in fine and all but my game is doing some really wierd took 3 screen shots plz help

----------


## linuxscrub9000

Hello there.

Just installed Ubuntu for the first time and have WoW running real nice... only one problem:

I bind a lot of things to my F-ROW, and for some reason with Ubuntu the F-ROW behavior is inverted. If I press F7 it mutes my volume, I have to press <function>+F7 in order to use the F7 key (both in WoW and any other application.)

I'm using a DELL Studio14z laptop.

Any suggestions?

----------


## fefeboss

hello i have some problemes i can't connect to the server

i enter password and say Connecting after that drop my connection!!!
Yahoo messenger make same(check connection message)
Internet Explorer its BLANK!!

but Winamp uTorrent works perfect

----------


## Kurtosis

Hi all, how do you take WoW screenshots while running under Wine?  I find the usual PrtScn button doesn't work.  

Searched this thread in case it has been posted, but there are tons of posts in here with the word 'screenshot' that don't explain how.

Thanks!

----------


## Kallewoof

You have to rebind the screenshot key in WoW to something OTHER than print screen since GNOME grabs it before WoW can.

-Kalle.

----------


## Kurtosis

Thanks Kalle, much appreciated.

New question:  Several Ubuntu updates were just pushed out, one or two of which were to X.  Now when I try to start Wow I get the error:

"Failed to find a suitable display device.  Exiting program."

I assume a config file or something got changed, but didn't pay very close attention to exactly what the updates were.  Any suggestions how to fix this?

Thanks!

----------


## Kurtosis

Update:  Uninstalling and reinstalling the nvidia drivers fixed it.

----------


## Kallewoof

> Thanks Kalle, much appreciated.
> 
> New question:  Several Ubuntu updates were just pushed out, one or two of which were to X.  Now when I try to start Wow I get the error:
> 
> "Failed to find a suitable display device.  Exiting program."
> 
> I assume a config file or something got changed, but didn't pay very close attention to exactly what the updates were.  Any suggestions how to fix this?
> 
> Thanks!


That usually means your hardware 3D rendering support was fubar'd. Check glxinfo | grep rendering ... if you get "direct rendering: no" that means you need to get all of that working again. Not sure why it would break that for you though.

As an aside, the game's running fine for me.

----------


## Kurtosis

Ah, thanks Kalle, will check glxinfo first next time.  I'm actually running Mythbuntu 9.10, so maybe that explains why mine got borked and yours didn't.

----------


## Artris

> Ah, thanks Kalle, will check glxinfo first next time.  I'm actually running Mythbuntu 9.10, so maybe that explains why mine got borked and yours didn't.


Mine has been borked since the beginning.  I installed ubuntu 9.10 64bit weeks ago, installed the nvidia 195.xx release (don't recall specifics) and checked glxinfo.  Direct rendering was enabled, but I still get the "no suitable display found" error you did.

I removed and reinstalled the drivers however the problem persists.  Compiz and glxgears work fine, even at the same time, but wow refuses to launch.  Any suggestions?

EDIT:
Reinstalling the following version of wine seems to have fixed my problem.  Wish I knew why.



> I had a lot of problems getting the sound to play while any other program used sound as well. I found out this is due to wine not supporting pulseaudio. I installed an unofficial branch of wine with pulseaudio support and it solved my audio problems.
> 
> See http://www.3spoken.co.uk/2009/08/mak...ulseaudio.html or just:
> 
> sudo aptitude remove wine
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neil-aldur/ppa
> sudo aptitude update
> sudo aptitude install wine1.2
> winecfg
> ...

----------


## Kallewoof

Artris: just a hint, but unless you had issues with the existing (Ubuntu-supplied) NVIDIA graphics driver, you definitely should steer far, far away from the NVIDIA.com drivers. They tend to... explode, I guess is the word.

As for wine with pulseaudio: wah. Cool. Will check out!

-Kalle.

----------


## babthooka

The latest patch is giving me grief beyond believe!  :Sad: 
Has anyone experienced the patch being downloaded and then the app just quitting?
I assumed the Blizzard Updater app was not running, so I tried to run it manually from a terminal, and it just quits on me.. Nothing updates, and next time I start WoW, I'm still running 3.3.2, and after logging into it, it starts the download process again.

This clean form of error leaves no logs either, and so I'm clueless as to what's happening..

I've tried to update in windows, then import the WoW folder to local .wine folder, but no go either (spectacular crash! this is odd too, innit?)

Anyone with a clue for me?
Bab

----------


## KEE

hmm... its funny not all of us is having this problem. mine updates alot but nothing breaks =S

----------


## NoranaC

Mine is doing the same thing - updating everytime then quiting.  I even got the patch from a friend and manually installed it and it still downloads the update then quits every time.

----------


## ketsuri

I know this is a problem that has probably been answered before, but I have been trying to get WoW to install and run for weeks.  I used the Blizzard application to install all 3 cds, and I have downloaded wine.  When I try to run wow the updater starts to download then I get an error that says:

"The program Launcher.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvience.

This can be caused by a problem with the program or a deficiency in Wine.  You may want to check..."

This then causes wine to lock up and basically forces me to restart my comp. I get almost the exact same problem if I run WoW.exe.  I get the music and a black box as the cursor then it locks up.   If someone would just point me in the right direction to get everything running I would be very grateful.

----------


## jjcnn

> I really am no expert on Wine, but these two lines from your error dump seem to say that you don't have write permission to your WoW files/directory, even though you said you did change the permissions:
> 
> 
> ```
>  wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7c231318 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
> Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x7c231318).
> ```
> 
> You should at least doble and triple check if you have proper read/write permission to all the files in your WoW directory. Maybe root is set as the owner of the files/directories, if so then you need to change it to your login user. You need root privileges in a nautilus window to do this, and you can get them with this command "gksu nautilus".


I'm getting a similar (possibly the same) problem.

Whenever I start either Launcher.exe or Wow.exe, the owner permissions of /home/me/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft are set to 0 (more specifically, it seems the permissions are bitmasked using 0x080, because the owner and all permissions are set to 0, whereas the group permissions are unchanged).

Permissions inside the World of Warcraft folder seem to have been set correctly. All .dll-files are set to be readable by everyone and writable by the owner, and all folders are readable and executable by everyone, and writable by the owner.

It looks like a wine bug, but I'm using the wine 1.2 package, so if nobody else has the same problem, something weird is going on.

I can tweak it by starting Launcher.exe, and then resetting permissions before doing anything in the game, but it's not the optimal solution.

----------


## Spen

Hey, if anyone could help me on this issue it would be very much appreciated.

http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/show....php?t=1446951


I can start up WoW just fine, but when I pick my character and try to log in I get the "You have been disconnected from the server" error.

Could anyone point me in the right way to get this fixed?

I have deleted Cache, WTF, and Interface folders.

----------


## dahli.llama

I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 last night, and then I followed the steps in the original post to the letter, except that I copied my WOW files from my Windows install instead of doing a fresh install.  I also installed the restricted ATI drivers for my card.  Everything works, except that I get terrible FPS and mouse lag.  I get about 25 FPS in Dalaran even with all of the graphics set to minimum.  In Windows I am able to get about 50 FPS in Dalaran with maxed out settings.

I have an Intel dual core processor, 4GB of RAM and an ATI Radeon HD4850.

Is the ATI support just that bad, or is there something else I should try?  I do have a GeForce 8800GTS that I will probably try tonight, but I'd rather not downgrade if I don't have to.

----------


## Kurtosis

> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 last night, and then I followed the steps in the original post to the letter, except that I copied my WOW files from my Windows install instead of doing a fresh install.  I also installed the restricted ATI drivers for my card.  Everything works, except that I get terrible FPS and mouse lag.  I get about 25 FPS in Dalaran even with all of the graphics set to minimum.  In Windows I am able to get about 50 FPS in Dalaran with maxed out settings.
> 
> I have an Intel dual core processor, 4GB of RAM and an ATI Radeon HD4850.
> 
> Is the ATI support just that bad, or is there something else I should try?  I do have a GeForce 8800GTS that I will probably try tonight, but I'd rather not downgrade if I don't have to.


I did the same thing, but with an Nvidia card, and got the same results - low framerates after a fresh Ubuntu install and then copying the WoW directory over from Windows.  

So I started over from scratch and did a fresh install of everything - Ubuntu, Wine 1.2, and WoW (yes it took a full day using the Blizzard downloader/installer from Battle.net), but that fixed the problem.  Framerates were close to what they were on Win7, and latency down to less than half (avg 250ms in Win7, 90ms in Linux/Wine).

I'd recommend giving that a try b/f deciding the ATI drivers are the problem.

----------


## Kurtosis

I'm trying to install WoW on my notebook w/ Ubuntu UNR using the Blizzard downloader, but I can't get past the License agreement.

The agreement window says to scroll all the way to the bottom to activate the I Agree button, but it doesn't activate when I scroll to the bottom.  

Any idea why not, and if there's a fix for that?

----------


## CCMCornell

I'm having a problem with my mouse.  It often jumps around a lot while playing, especially when I'm mouselooking using the right-mouse button, leaving my character stuck looking straight up.

----------


## dahli.llama

Well I got mine working.

I ended up swapping from the ATI HD4850 to the GeForce 8800GTS.  I'm pretty disappointed with ATI's driver support, but I was getting 10-15 FPS in Dalaran with the ATI and now I'm getting a solid 30 FPS in Dalaran with the Nvidia.  It's still not quite where I was in Windows and I'll probably have to drop the settings a bit to raid, but it works.

Now I just need to figure the sound out.  I do have mangler working, though, so game sound isn't a huge deal.

----------


## ahuddleston

I'm having sound issues as well. when i open winecfg in a terminal it tells me this



> fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so.0, please install this library to use jack


but i just installed it.. so i'm not quite sure what's going on. my sound will work fine for a while (several hours) then it will start popping and crackling then disappear completely. thing is it works fine everywhere else. i've tried all of the sound fixes i can find... 

Any ideas? using the latest ubuntu and wine. just downloaded it all on sunday

(also have this odd little graphics glitch but i think that has more to do with my video card than anything though i wonder why it only affects my avatar and nothing else)

----------


## allblack

Hi!

I got a bit of a problem with getting WoW to start up. The launcher works fine, the game boots, plays the cinematics at the beginning the crashes with #132. It never gets to create anything in the WTF folder. The permissions for WTF are already 777 (yeah, pretty desperate). What's up with the game ?

I own an Acer Aspire One D250 and running Linux Mint 8 (based on Ubuntu 9.10). I have wine 1.1.41

----------


## dahli.llama

> Hi!
> 
> I got a bit of a problem with getting WoW to start up. The launcher works fine, the game boots, plays the cinematics at the beginning the crashes with #132. It never gets to create anything in the WTF folder. The permissions for WTF are already 777 (yeah, pretty desperate). What's up with the game ?
> 
> I own an Acer Aspire One D250 and running Linux Mint 8 (based on Ubuntu 9.10). I have wine 1.1.41


Make sure that you're using the proprietary graphics drivers and running in OpenGL mode.  Either add the -opengl tag at the end of the launcher to the program, or create a Config.txt file in the WTF folder and add the line "SET gxApi opengl".

I was getting the same error until I did both of those things, and now I am up and running fine.

----------


## allblack

i'm usig the drivers that came with the distro, haven't been able to find any other drivers for the intel graphics adapter. From what i'm seeing, WoW can't write config.wtf. and that's awkward.

### SOLVED ###
The problem was solved. I checked system32 for the DLLs specified at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...ting#DLL files.
Using OpenGL crashes the game, so it works only without SET gxApi "OpenGL"

----------


## piecesofadream

Has anybody managed to fix the the problem regarding the update quitting and not installing ?

I've just bought the game and subscription, yet I can't even play it  :Sad:  I'm playing from
the download and have installed successfully, I was using DVD's but I couldn't get them
to work...

----------


## allblack

> Has anybody managed to fix the the problem regarding the update quitting and not installing ?
> 
> I've just bought the game and subscription, yet I can't even play it  I'm playing from
> the download and have installed successfully, I was using DVD's but I couldn't get them
> to work...


could you be more specific ? how are you updating? by launcer or direct executable file (.exe) ?

----------


## piecesofadream

Well I'm using wine, and opening up the World of Warcraft desktop launcher. Each time I do so I end up being taken to a blue installation page, and whenever it gets to ten percent the installation freezes and closes. So I can't actually play the game because I'm running from a really old version and need to update to the modern one. I think if I could update them all manually it might work but I have no idea how to  :Sad: 

Could you help ?  :Smile: 

PS : It's the same problem mentioned a page back by other members.

----------


## itendo

when you say old version do you mean unpatched, ie fresh from the install disk? b/c you can DL the patches manually from mirror sites.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_mirrors

----------


## cswartz

I just installed Ubuntu 64-bit.  Will I have to use the 32-bit version of wine to run WoW?

----------


## itendo

im running a 64-bit distro and just installed Wine via add/remove and it appears to work fine (albeit at 30-45 fps, no sound, partial hardware recognition of mouse). just remember to add <    SET gxApi "opengl"   > to the end of the config.wtf file in your wow\wtf\ directory.

----------


## Kurtosis

> Well I'm using wine, and opening up the World of Warcraft desktop launcher. Each time I do so I end up being taken to a blue installation page, and whenever it gets to ten percent the installation freezes and closes. So I can't actually play the game because I'm running from a really old version and need to update to the modern one. I think if I could update them all manually it might work but I have no idea how to 
> 
> Could you help ? 
> 
> PS : It's the same problem mentioned a page back by other members.


Besides using the patch mirrors itendo linked, also try running wow.exe directly, not the launcher.  The launcher fails on my installation too, but wow.exe will still run the updater successfully when updates are available.

----------


## rifter

> I just installed Ubuntu 64-bit.  Will I have to use the 32-bit version of wine to run WoW?


No, I am using AMD 64 bit Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 and I am having so far no problems with Wow.  Here is what I had to do to get it installed, none of which is related to 64 bit.

I am apparently currently using wine-1.1.31 which is the version Ubuntu gives you from the repos.  You can get later versions but I have not messed with that yet.

I needed the following winetricks to install and run Wow, which I gleaned from reading several places and responding to errors:


```
sh winetricks ie6
sh winetricks corefonts fontfix d3dx9 riched20 riched30 vcrun6 
sh winetricks vcrun2005
```


I used the latest svn of winetricks at 

http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/winetricks

which I downloaded 04-13-2010

The vcrun2005 I used after having launched at a certain point in the updates, and getting the error:


```
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
Runtime Error!
Program C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe

R6034

An application has made an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly.  Please contact the application's support team for more information.
```

Thanks to this FAQ entry for giving me the right answer.

Some further notes:

I installed using the installer you download from worldofwarcraft.com after logging into your account.  At several points in the initial install you get a message asking for the Wrath of the Litch King cd, which is annoying because it stops the download/install until you hit ok.  You won't have the cd, and do not need it.  This is just a stupid error.

When you finish the initial install, you get a dialog box saying you can play now if you upgraded your account to WotLK, or upgrade.  Neither button works; just quit and restart Wow.

Just like in Windows, Wow has you login, accept a EULA, and then it says it needs to download and install the next patch.  Every time it downloads this patch, two things happen.  First when it tries to show you the changelog it gives an error because it is trying to access 


```
C:\windows\temp\Blizzard Installer Temporary Data - [some random hex number]\patch.html?enUS
```

and the ?enUS rather than being interpreted as a parameter is interpreted as part of the filename.  Just hit OK on this error.

Every time an update finishes, Wow resets the permissions on its own directory to ones that will not work, and you have to reset them:



```
rifter@leviathan$ ls -ld "/home/rifter/.wine_wow/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft"
d---r-x--- 8 rifter rifter 1136 2010-04-15 05:50 /home/rifter/.wine_wow/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft
rifter@leviathan$ sudo chmod -R 755 "/home/rifter/.wine_wow/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft"
```

You can do this when the patch is finished installing and the dialog box appears with the Play button.  If you hit the Play button without doing the chmod, Wow will crash, but you can restart it after chmoding the directories.

I am using a virtual desktop in wine, set to the max resolution of my screen.  Even so, Wow and other games, when played fullscreen, will relegate themselves to a square in the upper lefthand corner the size of the resolution at which they are set.  Thankfully, Wow is capable of being set to the max resolution of my screen, and once you do that it is fine.

I am not using Wow as its own x server, just playing it like anything else from my regular setup.  I am using a quad core athlon though, and a gtx 280 video card.  However I know I was playing it before on a much lesser machine, I just couldn't turn the effects all the way up like I can now.

I am using the regular 185.18.36 nvidia driver that Ubuntu installs.

I also have wine set to use esd even though I am using pulseaudio.  Pulseaudio has wrappers for esd so you can make esd calls and they still work.  When I was trying to get Wow to work before, the sound did not work right (was very choppy) before I switched to esd in wine.  I had the same choppiness in fceux before I compiled gfceux and used esd there as well; that is what tipped me off to try esd for the sound.

I should hasten to add that I did all this in a clean wine prefix (just create a ~/.wine_wow and export WINEPREFIX to ~/.wine_wow before doing winecfg, doing the winetricks, and installing or playing Wow).  I had some trouble in another prefix I ran in.  I also should point out that some time back I tried this on another machine, but I think had not hit on the right winetricks, and besides the sound choppiness I also had the problem that when the installer starts, it displays a EULA and will not ungrey the Accept button until you scroll to the bottom; well it would not ungrey the button even after scrolling to the bottom at that point,so I was stuck.  This procedure as I have described fixed that and other problems.

My next adventure is trying to get the curse client to work, although even in Windows I had decided to eschew the curse client in favour of installing addons by hand (because I had problems with the curse client eating cpu and crashing and not having all my addons), so I may just do that instead.

Edit: One more thing I forgot to mention.  Make sure you are not downloading anything else while Wow downloads its initial files to install.  I know it takes hours and hours to do, but trust me on this.  A problem I had early on in my adventures is I forgot to stop some other downloads I had and Wow kept timing out.  Well when it times out it gives a dialog offering to cancel and says you should try again later.  But that cancel button did not work for me; I had to kill the wine and windows processes (I think this was in my "unclean" prefix, so anything is possible there).  Starting the installer again made it try to bootstrap off the downloaded installer, which did not work (I guess because it wasn't finished) and made no dialog at all.  The only way I found to prevent this behaviour and make it start over again was to delete all the Blizzard directories under c:\windows\temp and c:\Program Files\Common Files which of course meant the whole download starts again from scratch, but at least it started.  Once I figured out what was going on and stopped my other downloads I stopped having timeouts and the download/install went fine.

One other thing that I should mention in reference to downloads.  You need to forward the following ports on your router to your machine, and if you are running the Ubuntu firewall open them up there as well: 3724, 6112, and 6881-6999.  I can't remember whether they are supposed to be tcp,udp, or both; I have them set to be available for both tcp and udp. These sources somewhat conflict on that; best to cya on this sort of thing.  Good luck!

----------


## Roksteady

After 3.3.0 Patch I no longer get any graphics window appear at all.

I hear audio, all I can do is alt-tab to the terminal from where I started "wine Wow.exe -opengl" and press Ctrl-C to break.

Will continue investigating ...

----------


## Evelmike

Ubuntu 9.10
Wine 1.1.42

WoW is running like a dream, save for the audio; it's stuttering terribly. I'm actually getting far superior frame rates in OpenGL with settings maxed than I did in Windows with settings at nearly minimum.

I'm running in Windowed Mode, Maximized. 1920x1080 resolution. Audio settings are set to the lowest possible settings in-game, normally, though it doesn't make a difference with the stuttering.

The stuttering started as soon as I finished installing and tweaking to the point that I could run the game without crashing. I gave up trying to fix it, then today when I logged in, the audio worked wonderfully (using ALSA). Then, I alt+tabbed to check the weather online, and when I alt+tabbed back, the audio began to stutter.

I have not yet tried rebooting the machine, but I've tried everything I could think of, and find on the internet, to no avail. I'm hoping someone here can point me in the right direction.

To narrow down what I've tried:

In terminal: "padsp winecfg" - Audio tab - Selected only OSS Driver. - Opened WoW via terminal command "padsp wine "C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -opengl > Stuttering was the same.

Added to Config.wtf:
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150". > Stuttering was the same. Removed the lines.

Tried messing with the sound settings in-game, a bunch, but to no avail.

I was using ALSA when the issue started. Other programs in use were: Mangler (alternative to Ventrilo) and Google Chrome.

I've not yet tried modifying the Wine registry. I would, but I seem to be missing the ALSA key under HKCU -> Software -> Wine, and I'm not sure how to proceed in that regard (I should, but I cannot find clear instructions regarding this.)

Here is a quick bit of the output from the ALSA Info Script:

!!ALSA Version
!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.20
Library version:    1.0.20
Utilities version:  1.0.20


!!Loaded ALSA modules
!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel


!!Sound Servers on this system
!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:
      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)
      Running - Yes

ESound Daemon:
      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/esd)
      Running - No


!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA
!!-----------------------------

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
                      HDA Intel at 0xf6ffc000 irq 21


!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system
!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)


If there is any further information I could provide to better help you help me, say the word and I'll post it ASAP. I'd love to get the audio working right; everything else is working great!

Thanks in advance...

EDIT: After a shutdown -r now, the audio works flawlessly. No alt-tabbing, I guess. Ugh...

----------


## Kurtosis

Evelmike, I have the same problem with audio stuttering.  However, it only occurs after I have been working on other things - multiple browswers with multiple tabs, other software, etc.  The only solution I've found is to reboot the machine and start WoW without starting any other software.

I tried the following Troubleshooting advice, but no luck:

Adjust the soundbuffer size (tried 50,100,150,200,250,500)
Adjust Winecfg Settings

Neither worked, hopefully you'll have better luck.  Now I'm just trying to understand what the problem is.  Any help additionally appreciated.

Mythbuntu 9.10
Wine 1.1.31

----------


## silverslyph

I'm stuck...  my stupid laptop's headphone jack is broken, completely dead.. tried to disable the jack to use onboard speakers, to no avail... no warranty, blah.  so work around.. get USB speakers.. works great except for WOW, cause apparently wine doesn't support usb. so i do all this:

http://wiki.winehq.org/USB 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...light=wine+usb

reboot 

no sound  :Sad: 

so i think i need to do this:

"For using native USB driver should copy HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_<vid>&P  id_<pid> and HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\<driver_nam  e> from Windows registry"

can pull up the regedit but not sure what i'm being instructed to do.  the files aren't there, not sure if i should just create them or what..  or if there is some other setting i need to change that affect wow specifically. i'm lost at this point if anyone knows what i should do next let me know  
thx

----------


## saanlem

I ran a search, looking for references to running World of Warcraft from an external drive., with no results.

I currently run WoW from an USB external drive. I am loath to re install WoW onto ONE computer. This works fine on WinXP and Win Vista machines.

I plan on installing Ubuntu 10 LTS on the home computer. Is it necessary that I have to do a new install of WoW? This defeats the purpose of having WoW on an external drive.

----------


## 3lfmexu

Not really, i run wow from my windows partition just fine, on wine, i have also ran it from an external media device (Hp 160 gb one) and it works just fine, also i havent installed wow since i first installed it 4 years ago, all i do is copy the same installation over every time i format or get corrupted files, so i dont see why you should need a new installation

----------


## saanlem

Thanks for the reply.
To have Wine run WoW, I assume I right click wow.exe (from the external drive), and choose run with Wine?
(I am a total noob with Ubuntu  :Smile:  )

----------


## 3lfmexu

yes that would be it, also wow runs better on opengl while on wine, to do that usually you add a line to the cfg.wtf file, but i dont like that because it causes to also run on opengl on windows, so just run it like this on terminal:  wine "/media/01CAE7C5FBB8DB50/wow/wow.exe" -opengl, replacing /media/01CAE7C5FBB8DB50/wow/ with your wow dir, keep the " ", you can also make a Launcher in your desktop so you dont have to open terminal everytime

----------


## m33dnayt

I am having problems with fps in my WoW on Ubuntu.

I'm using "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS -the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and  supported until April 2013 ". I am new to Unix/Linux/Ubuntu stuff, but i really want to start working on it.

So here's what i did: i copied whole WoW folder from Windows, and then i put it on Ubuntu desktop. I installed Wine, installed graphic chip drivers. Then i copied this line 




> SET gxAPI "OpenGL"


to the beginning of my Config.wtf file so it uses OpenGL.

I checked




> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"


 and it says "Yes".

After all this i started WoW like this:



> cd Desktop/'World of Warcraft'
> wine Wow.exe


and well... it works but on Windows i get about >30fps. On Ubuntu my fps is like 6-10. Sometimes higher (~15) when I'm looking at the sky but generally its like 5 when I'm running.

Please someone help me!

----------


## dardack

> I am having problems with fps in my WoW on Ubuntu.
> 
> I'm using "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS -the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and  supported until April 2013 ". I am new to Unix/Linux/Ubuntu stuff, but i really want to start working on it.
> 
> So here's what i did: i copied whole WoW folder from Windows, and then i put it on Ubuntu desktop. I installed Wine, installed graphic chip drivers. Then i copied this line 
> 
> 
> 
> to the beginning of my Config.wtf file so it uses OpenGL.
> ...



Graphics card?  In my experience unless it's nvidia, your FPS will be lower.  With my nvidia card I actually get higher FPS.

----------


## m33dnayt

It is NVIDIA. Any other problems? I've heard something about some Catalyst. But dunno what that is, how to install, where to download and wether it could help

----------


## Kurtosis

> It is NVIDIA. Any other problems? I've heard something about some Catalyst. But dunno what that is, how to install, where to download and wether it could help


I had the same problem when I first installed WoW in Wine like you did, by copying the Windows WoW folder over to my Linux home directory.  Terrible frame rates.

After hacking at it some with no improvement, I then reinstalled WoW from scratch directly in Wine, using the Wow installer from Battle.net.  It runs with much better, playable framerates that way.

No idea what the difference is, but if you can afford to take about half a day for the installer to download the entire game + expansions + patches and install, then it's worth a try.

Just get the PC installer from Battle.net, then run it in Wine, and it will install the whole game in Wine.

----------


## jakejw93

I made a video tutorial on installing this game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTk9y5QKzQk

Hope it helps!!

----------


## Kvarak

> [...]and well... it works but on Windows i get about >30fps. On Ubuntu my fps is like 6-10. Sometimes higher (~15) when I'm looking at the sky but generally its like 5 when I'm running.
> 
> Please someone help me!


I had the same issues, then I disabled the Visual Effects. It made my game go from 6-7 fps to 25-30 fps. Disable it by going to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects -> None.

----------


## rafler

Hello I`m new here and I got a question about WOW.
I recently installed WOW in Ubuntu with Wine and WOW is running but I can`t change the resolution. I`m running with 2 screens in Twin-view the total resolution is 2960 x 1050. 

I tried to change in the config.WTF the resolution to 1680 x 1050, but when I start WOW it just changed the config back into 2960 x 1050 resolution?

1. Is it possible to play in Twin-view? So on one screen WOW and on the other another application or do I need to use my screens in separated screens?

Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
Nvidia 8800GTS 512MB
1 x 20" widescreen 1680x1050
1 x 17" 1280 x 1024

Thanks

----------


## bloodandsoil

Hi, I need help.  After I type my username/pass and click to Login, it says "Connecting" and then the game crashes.  Here is the wine error output:



```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft (build 12213)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Jun 23, 2010  1:21:09.854 PM
User:     bloodandsoil
Computer: mycomputer
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Exception:	0xC000001D (ILLEGAL_INSTRUCTION) at 0073:00DCED40




WoWBuild: 12213
Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET locale "enUS"
SET movie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxRefresh "59"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "3"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET farclip "1277"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET accounttype "BC"
SET realmName "Shu'halo"
SET gameTip "13"
SET Sound_EnableAllSound "0"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "24"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET gxAPI "opengl"
SET portal "us"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET ffxSpecial "0"

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
GxApi: OpenGL
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Renderer: GeForce GTS 250/PCI/SSE2
Version: 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.24

=======================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     3846
Os Version:             5.1
Os Service Pack:        3.0

Percent memory used:    16
Total physical memory:  3104927744
Free Memory:            2596036608
Page file:              3110400000
Total virtual memory:   2147352575
```

I deleted all the stack trace and memory dump info.  I don't think anyone needs to see that.  Any ideas on how to get this working?  Thanks.

----------


## dahli.llama

Not really certain what is causing this, but are you sure that your WoW install is fully up to date?  I know that after you login it will run a patcher if it needs to, and that could be causing your crashes.  Just a thought.

----------


## PizzAp

Hi, got a problem  with fps. WoW opengl performance is about 30% of the d3d performance with windows. I don't  think that's a wine issue since the windows opengl performance is equally bad.

I tried changing video settings, but nothing seems to have any impact.


With a nvidia gtx 260, 4gb ram and Intel Q6700 cpu, can I expect to stay above 20fps in dalaran?

----------


## dahli.llama

Assuming you've tried the config tricks listed in the first posts (no glow and such), it may be time to do a clean re-install.

WINE performance will be a bit worse than Windows, but 30% seems a bit extreme.  I am running with a GeForxe 8600glx card, and I can usually get in the mid to high 20's in Dalaran when it's busy, and over 40 in most 10-man raids.  So your performance should be better.

The only thing I could think of would be to try a clean install of WoW and see if that changes anything.

----------


## wolfe

I have a new issue.  If I step away from my computer while logged in and my screen dims to black, when I come back, the game will be locked and the gnome panel, conky, and awn are displayed over the game window.  I've disabled screen sleep, any other ideas?  I have compiz running btw

----------


## PizzAp

> WINE performance will be a bit worse than Windows, but 30% seems a bit extreme.  I am running with a GeForxe 8600glx card, and I can usually get in the mid to high 20's in Dalaran when it's busy, and over 40 in most 10-man raids.  So your performance should be better.


Yes 16-25fps in Dalaran, 60fps looking at a wall sounds about right.

But, _WoW OpenGL performance is just as bad with Windows7_. Wine may even be a few frames faster.
However: by using DirectX on Windows you get about *120-160fps*. A 40fps raid with OpenGL, that's really bad in comparison.

----------


## PizzAp

> I have a new issue.  If I step away from my computer while logged in and my screen dims to black, when I come back, the game will be locked and the gnome panel, conky, and awn are displayed over the game window.  I've disabled screen sleep, any other ideas?  I have compiz running btw


Go to System/Preferences/Screensaver and disable "Lock screen" unless you need it. That sounds like a compiz problem. 

Have you tried running wow in windowed, maximized mode, it integrates really well into the desktop?

----------


## cwwilson721

> I have a new issue.  If I step away from my computer while logged in and my screen dims to black, when I come back, the game will be locked and the gnome panel, conky, and awn are displayed over the game window.  I've disabled screen sleep, any other ideas?  I have compiz running btw


DISABLE COMPIZ TOO. WineWoW and compiz are mortal enemies. While you can use it if you wish, you get issues as you are talking about, along with weird artifacts, etc.

Best to disable compiz

----------


## YokoZar

As another note, the latest patch gimped performance with some UI Addons in particular.  Stuff that parses the combat log heavily (recount), stuff that sends out lots of spammy messages (gearscore), and stuff that draws 3d effects for you (one of the boss mods that I forget)

Some people have reported performance improvements (and a reduction in out-of-memory crashes) by disabling shadows and lowering their terrain draw distance.


The patch that should go live tomorrow is also supposed to fix some memory issues.

----------


## KonnorH

I got wow installed and everything. I can't get it to run at all. It will open it up but just leaves me with a black screen that I can't do anything with.

----------


## KonnorH

I got it to work but now I have no mouse

----------


## Jystys

Heya, I've installed Ubuntu 2 days ago so I'm new with Linux.

I've managed to install WoW from scratch, but FPS is totally sucking compared what I had in Windows (yeah this problem might be solved earlier, but c'mon 200+ pages). It's 14 or below in Durotar. I have Nvidia GeForce GT 220M; vram 1gb and Intel inside. I have tuned config.WTF to open WoW as OpenGL, though I can choose hardware cursor in-game (not sure does it even suppose to be able to turn on). 

Any cool tips to raise fps  :Think: 

EDIT: New problem showed up: When I start WoW it suddenly quits before opening properly. HJALP PLOX!

----------


## PizzAp

> I've managed to install WoW from scratch, but FPS is totally sucking compared what I had in Windows (yeah this problem might be solved earlier, but c'mon 200+ pages). It's 14 or below in Durotar. I have Nvidia GeForce GT 220M; vram 1gb and Intel inside. I have tuned config.WTF to open WoW as OpenGL, though I can choose hardware cursor in-game (not sure does it even suppose to be able to turn on).


Could you try using OpenGl with Windows and tell me if it is any better?

----------


## Jystys

> Could you try using OpenGl with Windows and tell me if it is any better?


Tried it once, and can't remember how it was. Usually playing in windows I had 50+ fps out of populated areas (major cities). And I have one computer only and Ubuntu on it so can't try it out.

----------


## PizzAp

> Tried it once, and can't remember how it was. Usually playing in windows I had 50+ fps out of populated areas (major cities). And I have one computer only and Ubuntu on it so can't try it out.


Ah, well I can dual boot into windows. For me OpenGL fps is equally bad. DirectX however is really fast.

You can get a few fps out of your ubuntu by re-nicing the wow process. It's better explained elsewhere and won't give you directx speed, but basically after starting the game you do:



```
sudo renice -n -19 -p `pidof WoW.exe`
```

----------


## Jystys

> Ah, well I can dual boot into windows. For me OpenGL fps is equally bad. DirectX however is really fast.
> 
> You can get a few fps out of your ubuntu by re-nicing the wow process. It's better explained elsewhere and won't give you directx speed, but basically after starting the game you do:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo renice -n -19 -p `pidof WoW.exe`
> ```


Thanks for the tip, but before trying this out I need to figure out why WoW isn't starting  :Razz:

----------


## cwwilson721

There is a bug thread at wineHQ about this. It has to do with the kernel.

Do a forum search at worldofwarcraft tech support forum for Linux, it's there

I've found that OpenGL is faster with wine than D3D in Windows. I don't rely on the wtf file, however. I tag "-opengl" at the end of the launcher command. Just seems to work better.

And turn off Compiz

----------


## tbase

I was wondering if anyone can help me to get WoW to launch. I've got it installed and updated and the launcher will start fine, but the game itself won't start at all. When I try to start it using the Terminal, I get this:

wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
  Serial number of failed request:  169
  Current serial number in output stream:  169

If anyone can help me out, that would be awesome.

----------


## meksikan

I have installed and patched the game but when I try and launch the game, either directly or pressing play on the launcher nothing happens. When I run the launcher from terminal, I get the following text:



```
fixme:reg:RegSetKeySecurity :(0x74,4,0x1333f0): stub
fixme:shdocvw:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x17a338)->(0x32d9f0)
fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x17a338)->(1)
fixme:shdocvw:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x17a338)->(0)
fixme:urlmon:URLMoniker_BindToObject use running object table
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (10000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 10000
fixme:shdocvw:BindStatusCallback_OnProgress status code 1
fixme:shdocvw:BindStatusCallback_OnProgress status code 2
fixme:shdocvw:BindStatusCallback_OnProgress status code 11
fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub!
fixme:dwmapi:DwmIsCompositionEnabled 0x32cf28
fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x277e8a4, overlapped 0x277e8ac): stub
0[235d640]: IMM32: InitKeyboardLayout, aKeyboardLayout=04090409, sCodePage=1252, sIMEProperty=00090000
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus (0x17a3e0)->((null) 1 0x32d660 (nil))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus command_0: 27, 0x0
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 25
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 26
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented group {000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x18b040)->()
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x17a3e0)->(0x32d630)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented group {000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_GetRequestHeader (0x18b040)->(0x32c184 0x2959fe4)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_GetRequestMethod (0x18b040)->(0x32c344)
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetHostPort default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_GetReferrer (0x18b040)->(0x32c864)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x18b040)->(0x32c750)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x18b040)->(0x32c74c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_GetReferrer (0x18b040)->(0x32c8a4)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x18a660)->(0x32c554 0x32c5e4 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x18a660)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1bf948)->(0x32c554 0x32c5e4 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1bf948)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1bfb68)->(0x32c524 0x32c534 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1bfb68)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 29
fixme:shdocvw:DocHostUIHandler_GetDropTarget (0x17a3e0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x18a6c8)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1bfa38)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1bfc50)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:shdocvw:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x17a3e0)->(0x32df94)
fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceFrame_SetStatusText (0x17a3e0)->((null))
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 25
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 26
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 21
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 28
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_GetContentLength (0x1bfb68)->(0x32d20c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1bf948)->(0x32d134 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1bf948)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1bf948)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x18aca0)->(0x32d744 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x18aca0)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x18aca0)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_Open (0x1bc218)->(0x32c0f4)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1a6370)->(0x32c6b4 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1a6370)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1a6370)->(0x18d8c8)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1a55c8)->(0x32c1f4 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1a55c8)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1a55c8)->(0x18d8c8)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1a5ed0)->(0x32bd34 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1a5ed0)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1a5ed0)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetUserPass default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURL_GetQuery default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetUserPass default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURL_GetRef default action not implemented
0[235d640]: file (null), line 0: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004001 (NS_ERROR_NOT_IMPLEMENTED) [nsIDOMLocation.hash]"  nsresult: "0x80004001 (NS_ERROR_NOT_IMPLEMENTED)"  location: "JS frame :: wine:http://launcher.worldofwarcraft.com/2.0/_js/swfobject.js :: anonymous :: line 8"  data: no]
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c4970)->(0x32d744 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1c4970)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c4970)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c4ae0)->(0x32d744 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1c4ae0)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c4ae0)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c4c30)->(0x32d744 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1c4c30)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c4c30)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c4d18)->(0x32be14 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1c4d18)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c4d18)->(0x1bf890)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c4e00)->(0x32be14 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1c4e00)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c4e00)->(0x18d8c8)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c4f78)->(0x32b954 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1c4f78)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c4f78)->(0x18d8c8)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c5060)->(0x32b494 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1c5060)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c5060)->(0x18d8c8)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1bce70)->(0x32be14 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1bce70)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1bce70)->(0x1bf890)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c0758)->(0x32c2d4 0x257226c 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0x1c0758)->()
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c0758)->(0x18d8c8)
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetUserPass default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetRequestHeader (0x1c0960)->(0x32c1d4 0x32c1e4 0)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_SetReferrer (0x1c0960)->(0x18ad28)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1bf998)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1bfaf0)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1a5568)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1a5618)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1a5f20)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c49c0)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c4b30)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c4c98)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c4d80)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c4e68)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c4fe0)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c50c8)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1bced8)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c0858)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:mshtml:HttpNegotiate_GetRootSecurityId (0x1c0a20)->(0x32d5c8 0x32d5b4 0)
fixme:wininet:set_cookie persistent cookies not handled (L"expires=Sunday, 29-Jul-2012 00:00:00 GMT; path=/; domain=.atdmt.com")
fixme:wininet:set_cookie persistent cookies not handled (L"expires=Tuesday, 15-Feb-2011 00:00:00 GMT; path=/; domain=.atdmt.com")
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1bf948)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1bf948)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,0): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x18aca0)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x18aca0)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1a6370)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1a6370)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1a55c8)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1a55c8)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1a5ed0)->(0x32cbc4)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1a5ed0)->(0x32cbc4)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1c4970)->(0x32cbc4)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1c4970)->(0x32cbc4)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1c4ae0)->(0x32cbc4)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1c4ae0)->(0x32cbc4)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1c4c30)->(0x32cbc4)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1c4c30)->(0x32cbc4)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1c4d18)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1c4d18)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1c4e00)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1c4e00)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1c4f78)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1c4f78)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1c5060)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1c5060)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1bce70)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1bce70)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x1c0758)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x1c0758)->(0x32d07c)
fixme:wininet:InternetLockRequestFile STUB
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_GetContentLength (0x1c0960)->(0x32d20c)
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetUserPass default action not implemented
0[235d640]: NPN Logging Active!
0[235d640]: General Plugin Logging Active! (nsPluginHost::ctor)
0[235d640]: NPP Logging Active!
0[235d640]: nsPluginHost::ctor
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetHostPort default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetUserPass default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetUserPass default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetUserPass default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURL_GetQuery default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetAsciiHost default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURI_GetUserPass default action not implemented
fixme:mshtml:nsURL_GetRef default action not implemented
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 26
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 29
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented group {000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented group {de4ba900-59ca-11cf-9592-444553540000}
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 35
fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceFrame_SetStatusText (0x17a3e0)->(L"Done")
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoStoreResponse (0x18b040)->(0x32d920)
fixme:mshtml:nsChannel_IsNoCacheResponse (0x18b040)->(0x32d91c)
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented group {000214d0-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
fixme:shdocvw:PropertyNotifySink_OnChanged unimplemented dispid 1005
fixme:shdocvw:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented group {000214d0-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x17a338)
fixme:mshtml:HlinkTarget_SetBrowseContext (0x1b50a0)->((nil))
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x17a338)->(1)
gabe@gabe-desktop:~$ err:module:attach_process_dlls "opengl32.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\World of Warcraft\\Wow.exe" failed, status c0000005
```

Edit: I looked up the opengl32.dll error and came across a fix for it but when i tried to fix the permissions of the opengl32.dll.so file in the wine folder, it said I am not the owner. So I tried to add myself as an admin and it said that I already am one... is there another work around or should I just uninstall and do another fresh install of ubuntu?

----------


## walter_jnr

I just reinstalled WoW the other day and also had issues with the Blizzard launcher. I always hated it back on Windows so I just used the direct executable Wow.exe instead.

----------


## cwwilson721

The Launcher.exe issue has been going on for some time now. On again, off again, at least for me.

No, you don't need to reinstall the entire OS. That's like throwing out your car because the ashtray is full.

Easiest (for me) is to reinstall WoW. I've been playing for years and years, and have redone wine/WoW countless times. I have ALOT of pre-WotLK patches on DVD, and all patches since WotLK on a separate DVD for just this reason.

The way I handle it is:


Make a backup of all the patches you've downloaded. In my case, it's about 2.1 GB, and I burnt them to a DVD.Make sure you have the install DVD from Blizzard (WotLK works best, otherwise, TONS of patches...lol)Remove your .wine folder that contains WoW (Or, rename it, if you wish. If you rename, it still has all your addons, etc)Rerun the wine config prog from the Applications menu. Make sure the default is either Windows XP, or 2000. Unless you want sound and other issues.Now that you have a fresh .wine folder, mount the install disk (Remember that WotLK has those hidden files, so mount it correctly)'wine install.exe'Wait the 45min to an hour for that to decide it's done. If it restarts, and tries to download patches, etc, kill it.Go to your backup patches, and copy them into your WoW folder (Not .wine, WoW. Then 'wine FOO.exe' IN ORDER.After it installs the patch, I delete it from the WoW folder. And kill WoW it if it tries to download patches.When all the patches are done, THEN you can let it download whatever it needs (Tools, etc)I copy my menu launch icon to the panel,then edit the launcher for WoW and append '-opengl' at the end of the command. (I do this so my WTF config can go from my Linux install to my Windows 7 install without any editing)Launch it. Launcher.exe SHOULD work fine now. If not, change the command you edited before to use Wow.exe, instead of Launcher.exe. Mine works fine for now (Probably until the next patch). Remember to copy over your AddonsIf all is working PERFECT, then I make a copy of the .wine folder on a separate drive, just in case. That way, I have a working copy to exchange for a borked WoW. Just in case.
This is by no means the only way to do things, but it seems to work for me. With the WotLK reinstall, and all patches, it generally takes about 1-2 hours, most of the wait is the first install, and installing the first big patch.

----------


## X2Q

Hello all, I'm new here and I've got a problem.

First of all, my computer configuration:
- Core Duo 3GHz
- 3 Gb DDR2
- ATI Radeon HD 4870 1Gb DDR5 VRAM

I decided to try Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64 about 3 days ago. And last 2 days I spent in tries to tune wine + wow. The problem is in very low fps ingame:
- Ubuntu OpenGL: 50fps indoors, 10-15fps outdoors and in raid.
- Ubuntu D3D: 25fps indoors, 6-10fps outdoors and in raid.
- Win7 D3D: 60fps indoors, 40+fps outdoors and in raid.

So, OpenGL is a bit faster than D3D for WoW-Wine, but anyway - this fps is very uncomfortable.

How I tried to fix it:
- run WoW with -opengl flag
- run WoW without -opengl flag (in directx mode)
- tuned wine registry for opengl
- tuned xorg.conf for ati cards
- installed 9.0c directx for wine
- modified Config.wtf for no glow, specials etc.
- turned off Compiz (no desktop effects, right?)

None of that things didn't help and fps still sucks. Wine version is 1.2, ati driver version is 10.8.
glxgears says about 6000fps for its rotating cube (I disabled vertical sync in CCC), I also tried to run with vsync is on, but nothing changed in WoW and glxgears show slowly rotating cube and report about 60fps and thats all.

Can anybody help me? I don't want to keep Win7 onboard just for games.

----------


## nsfnd

> Hello all, I'm new here and I've got a problem.
> 
> First of all, my computer configuration:
> - Core Duo 3GHz
> - 3 Gb DDR2
> - ATI Radeon HD 4870 1Gb DDR5 VRAM
> 
> I decided to try Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64 about 3 days ago. And last 2 days I spent in tries to tune wine + wow. The problem is in very low fps ingame:
> - Ubuntu OpenGL: 50fps indoors, 10-15fps outdoors and in raid.
> ...



We are in the same boat. I tried and tried an tried then understood that its not gonna happen. So i boot into win7 and play wow.

----------


## kc5hwb

> The Launcher.exe issue has been going on for some time now. On again, off again, at least for me.
> 
> No, you don't need to reinstall the entire OS. That's like throwing out your car because the ashtray is full.
> 
> Easiest (for me) is to reinstall WoW. I've been playing for years and years, and have redone wine/WoW countless times. I have ALOT of pre-WotLK patches on DVD, and all patches since WotLK on a separate DVD for just this reason.
> 
> The way I handle it is:
> 
> 
> ...


I keep a "live" backup of my working WoW directory on my file server at home.  I overright this often with the latest version from my Windows box, which is normally where I play WoW, and it is the only thing I do on this box.  All my other machine in the house are Ubuntu machines.  Could I simply copy the entire directory over from my windows box to my Ubuntu box and run the .EXE from inside that directory?  This works in windows... you don't have to "install" WoW every time to change to a new machine.  I have used my main directory and dragged it over to my laptop, desktop, and work laptop and played WoW flawlessly on all these machines... of course they are all windows machines.  I tried this with my last Ubuntu install, I think it was Karmic, and it didn't work... BUT I forgot about the Launcher problem and to add the -opengl line.  Is this something that should work?

----------


## cwwilson721

Yes. IF IT'S THE EXACT SAME HARDWARE. Otherwise, you may be best off installing from scratch, saving the patches you've already downloaded for WoW, and using those for after the initial install. If it IS the same hardware (better yet, same box), just copy. (Or, if NOT same hardware, you CAN try to delete the WTF folder)

But you SHOULD use opengl. The D3D in wine IS commendable, but it REALLY is not up to snuff yet.Either add the opengl line added to config.wtf, or add "-opengl"o the end of the launch command. I do the same as you (copying wow folder from Windows. It's SO much easier/safer/less hassles/more prone to actually patch than wine, unfortunately), and use the "end of command" switch, so I don't fiddle with different config.wtf files.

Launch either "Launcher.exe", or if that doesn't work, "Wow.exe"

I use, on my system:


```
env WINEPREFIX="/home/<USER>/.wine" wine /home/<USER>/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Launcher.exe -opengl
```

My system uses XP mode

----------


## mind_exploit

Hello,

I tried to play WoW on Kubuntu (10.04) but it didn't work. So now I'm with Linux Mint with LXDE. I thought it could happen this time ... but:

1. The laptop is Toshiba Satellite A200 1M5, 2GB ram, Centrino duo 2GHz, Video - integrated GMA945 with 256MB ram.

2. Using VirtualBox with XP and Win7 didn't work - installation of the video driver failed due to "... didn't meet the minimum requirements". On both of them

3. I (try to) play on the minimum - 800x600, 56 FPs, all setting at "low".

4. Under opengl (SET gxApi "opengl") the game crashes, and from here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...d%20drivers%29 - I found out that it's gonna be playable with DirectX. So played with the setting a lot, and now the cursor is OK (hardware), framerates at some places are OK too, but it falls down a lot when a few other players are around, and - which is more annoying - there is always a black area around the characters (mine, NPCs, other players).

5. So, I found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194919&page=2 - and it's written here that maybe recompiling wine will fix the error. But, as I see - it's a variant only if I'm using opengl ... which I'm not ...

So, please, can you help me?

PS: if I can do it - can I re-compile wine without having to install WoW again?

----------


## cwwilson721

The issue is your Intel video. No known ways to make it work correctly in WoW/wine. Blame Intel for not implementing the standards of opengl 

Recompiling MIGHT get you 1 or 2 FPS increase. MIGHT.

----------


## mind_exploit

Hmm ... the thing that have always wondered me, is how did game was running OK on Windows Vista ... which is much heavier than the Mint distro ... and I thought I could compensate the missing native resources for wine/wow with the lighter distro ...

I guess it's just not enough ...

(And if I decide to compile the wine again - can I do it without uninstalling anything? ... cause if I install wow again - this will be around 10th install for the last two weeks  :Smile:  ...)

----------


## cwwilson721

Intel is optimized for MS and DirectX...Not for opengl, thus will not do well in wine/Linux.

ATi and Nvidia, on the other hand, have MUCH better hardware/drivers in Linux than Intel, and so run WoW in wine MUCH better. Recompile if you wish, but at this time, IT IS PRETTY MUCH A WASTE OF TIME AND EFFORT. 

_Intel at this time is TERRIBLE for WoW/wine_

And, NO, you do NOT have to even remove the `/.wine folder to redo wine. (So you don't have to reinstall WoW at all)

----------


## X2Q

So, no answers to my post on prev page.
Anyway, as I decided all my problems was in ATI HD4870 and I changed my configuration to:
CodeDuo 3GHz
3Gb DDR2
Sapphire GTX 470 1200Mb DDR5
Corsaire 950Watt PSU
*note: I changed Radeon HD 4870 to GTX 470.*

Installed latest driver for videocard (download it from nvidia.com)

So the result:
WoW in Win7 : 40fps in Dalaran, 60fps in raid
WoW in Wine1.2 (D3D) : 17fps in Dalaran, 30fps in raid
WoW in Wine1.2 (OGL) : 25fps in Dalaran, 40fps in raid

direct render: Yes,
running glxgears gives me 5000fps in fullscreen and 25000fps in default small window.

Can anybody gives me link to detailed installation of wine and wow? I can't believe that 40fps in raid is maximum for gtx470.

----------


## cwwilson721

Considering how new the card is, it may take awhile for a performance increase as the drivers mature for the card.

I seem to remember that WoW players (both linux and Windows) complained that their new 98xx series cards were getting 'bad fps' in the beginning. 

I'd just hold on, and see what happens in the next few months.

Either way:


> WoW in Win7 : 40fps in Dalaran, 60fps in raid
> WoW in Wine1.2 (D3D) : 17fps in Dalaran, 30fps in raid
> WoW in Wine1.2 (OGL) : 25fps in Dalaran, 40fps in raid


isn't real bad. It is playable, at least. (BTW, that's why you play in opengl.)

----------


## Jazzy_Jeff

Also make sure you go into your WTF folder and open the Config file in a text editor. Make sure to SET gxAPI "opengl".

----------


## cwwilson721

> Also make sure you go into your WTF folder and open the Config file in a text editor. Make sure to SET gxAPI "opengl".


Looks like to OP already knows how to get to opengl.

But as a side note, on SOME setups, that doesn't work. Adding '-opengl' seems to clear that up.

And, as a bonus, it makes copying back/forth from a windows install easier (No editing the bloody wtf file...lol)

----------


## X2Q

> Considering how new the card is, it may take awhile for a performance increase as the drivers mature for the card.
> 
> I seem to remember that WoW players (both linux and Windows) complained that their new 98xx series cards were getting 'bad fps' in the beginning. 
> 
> I'd just hold on, and see what happens in the next few months.
> 
> Either way:isn't real bad. It is playable, at least. (BTW, that's why you play in opengl.)


May be you're right.. So, I just will wait then. Thank you.

2Jazzy_Jeff: Yes, I changed my .wtf file. Also tried to run with -opengl, but noticed no difference between these two ways.

----------


## kc5hwb

> Yes. IF IT'S THE EXACT SAME HARDWARE. Otherwise, you may be best off installing from scratch, saving the patches you've already downloaded for WoW, and using those for after the initial install. If it IS the same hardware (better yet, same box), just copy. (Or, if NOT same hardware, you CAN try to delete the WTF folder)
> 
> But you SHOULD use opengl. The D3D in wine IS commendable, but it REALLY is not up to snuff yet.Either add the opengl line added to config.wtf, or add "-opengl"o the end of the launch command. I do the same as you (copying wow folder from Windows. It's SO much easier/safer/less hassles/more prone to actually patch than wine, unfortunately), and use the "end of command" switch, so I don't fiddle with different config.wtf files.
> 
> Launch either "Launcher.exe", or if that doesn't work, "Wow.exe"
> 
> I use, on my system:
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the same hardware, it's a totally separate box.  I have 5 or 6 PCs in my room here that I built all myself, and I did them at different times with different hardware, depending on what was on sale at the time.  I stick with only 1 or 2 themes:  I always buy AMD, and up until recently I always bought NVIDIA for my video cards - but recently I got an ATI Radeon 4670 card in both my Ubuntu and W7 desktops.

I want to try and start a fresh install on this Ubuntu Desktop running Lucid.  Should I use the advice in this post, or is this link still accurate?
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

----------


## kc5hwb

I've had wine installed for some time, so I made sure it was configured today (all I know is that is shows a C drive, no other specific configuration instructions were found in the article I posted above)

I copied the contents of the CD to my hard drive and ran:


```
 cd /<path-to-directory>/
 wine Installer.exe
```

And I get the error:


```
 No installer data could be found. If this problem persists, please contact Blizzard Technical Support.
```

This error comes up in a windows-looking box.  I tried running it from the CD and I got the same error.

I removed Wine completely.. deleted the folder... reinstalled wine, ran "winecfg" and I get the same error.  I tried this with the Vanilla CD and the WOTLK CD, both.

----------


## cwwilson721

Did you make the installer executable?

----------


## Tronix22

When I go to install WoW, I get to the main install screen, click install.  Scroll to the bottom, but the agree button doesn't come up.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Jazzy_Jeff

> When I go to install WoW, I get to the main install screen, click install.  Scroll to the bottom, but the agree button doesn't come up.  Any suggestions?


Make sure you pull the scroll slider on the side all the way to the bottom.

----------


## kc5hwb

> Did you make the installer executable?


it's a .exe file...

----------


## cwwilson721

Rt click on it, choose "Properties", and make sure the file is executable.

In Linux, file extensions ("exe", "JPG", etc) mean NOTHING. The file HAS to be marked as executable before it will run

----------


## Drdog

Hello, I'm getting awful FPS (1-8) in crowded areas , so bad in fact that attempting to do a 25 man is completely out of the question. A few things I've noticed. On my lower level characters the lag isn't as bad, on my 80s it's a lot worse (not only in Dal but in org also). I've literally tried everything from most of the websites. I'm not very proficient in Linux either (Super newb). If you were to walk me through the steps though I'd easily be able to comprehend what it is you're asking me to do.

Here is a list of the hardware in my computer.

nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT 
Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control 
Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller 
Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map 
Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMU 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller 
nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller 

I'm using Ubuntu 10.04(lucid)
Kernel 2.6.32-24-generic
Gnome 2.30.2
1.5gb ram
AMD Sempron 3000+
Asrock K8nf6g-vsta - http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=k8nf6g-vsta
and Nvidia Geforce 8500+

I have the latest video drivers, compiz is turned off, I am using the reg-hack, all settings are turned down as low as possible. I've tried windowed mode, I downloaded firestarter and made sure the ports were being allowed. I don't know if it's a setting or what? I really hope to get this issue resolved because I've been at it a while and like I said, I'm pretty new to Linux (1-2mnths).

And help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance

----------


## dardack

> Hello, I'm getting awful FPS (1-8) in crowded areas , so bad in fact that attempting to do a 25 man is completely out of the question. A few things I've noticed. On my lower level characters the lag isn't as bad, on my 80s it's a lot worse (not only in Dal but in org also). I've literally tried everything from most of the websites. I'm not very proficient in Linux either (Super newb). If you were to walk me through the steps though I'd easily be able to comprehend what it is you're asking me to do.
> 
> Here is a list of the hardware in my computer.
> 
> nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT 
> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control 
> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller 
> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map 
> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration 
> ...


Are you using the binary nvidia drivers?

----------


## kemmott

I'm getting an error launching WoW. I've run the install from scratch, it installed 3.2, then all the patches up to 3.3.5. I get to the Login Screen, enter my information, I get a "Connecting..." dialog, and then I get a Wine crash: "Internal error, Invalid parameters received". 

This is the last output from Wine when run from console:

wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x34aa7821 at address 0x3ccbcd1f (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Can't attach process 0008: error 5

uname -a for me:

Linux kemmott-laptop 2.6.35-19-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Sun Aug 29 06:34:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux

wine is v1.2

I added the Death/Glow things as well.

----------


## vhaarr

> wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x34aa7821 at address 0x3ccbcd1f (thread 0009), starting debugger...
> Can't attach process 0008: error 5


Add this:


```
sys.kernel.yama.ptrace_scope = 0
```

to
/etc/sysctl.conf
or create a new file under /etc/sysctl.d/ and add it there.

----------


## kemmott

> or create a new file under /etc/sysctl.d/ and add it there.


Awesome, this worked - under 10.10, in /etc/sysctl.d/, there's a file called 10-ptrace.conf with that same parameter (kernel.yama.ptrace_scope) set to 1. Changed it to 0, rebooted, and I'm in business. Many thanks.

----------


## weavil

Anyone know how to make WoW open in just one workspace. When I tab out the window stays above everything else and when I Ctrl+Alt+Arrow it's in all of the workspaces.

----------


## w33k

> Awesome, this worked - under 10.10, in /etc/sysctl.d/, there's a file called 10-ptrace.conf with that same parameter (kernel.yama.ptrace_scope) set to 1. Changed it to 0, rebooted, and I'm in business. Many thanks.


How safe is this though? AFAIK this feature was added to make ubuntu safer and disabling it system-wide just to play WoW might be a bad idea.




> Anyone know how to make WoW open in just one  workspace. When I tab out the window stays above everything else and  when I Ctrl+Alt+Arrow it's in all of the workspaces.


You can set wine to run in windowed mode at your current resolution (f.e. 1024*768 if that's your resolution). This often solves that problem!

----------


## MeisBarry

I've been having the same problem as kemmott, but I did this




> Add this:
> 
> 
> ```
> sys.kernel.yama.ptrace_scope = 0
> ```
> 
> to
> /etc/sysctl.conf
> or create a new file under /etc/sysctl.d/ and add it there.


in sysctl.conf specifically, and it did nothing.

It's worth noting that I just upgraded my kernel this evening so I could install ATI drivers properly.  WoW was running fine before I did this.



```
JKL0233bwine: Unhandled privileged instruction at address 0xa4c6504 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: privileged instruction in 32-bit code (0x0a4c6504).
Register dump:
...
```

I am running:
Linux Independence 2.6.34-020634-generic #020634 SMP Mon May 17 19:27:49 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux

EDIT: My mistake, it's not exactly the same error as kemmott, just similar.

----------


## t.rei

As I just posted on the wine-hq thread: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23323 

the 2.6.32-25 kernel from lucid-repos allows for wow to work. (and no errors in other apps so far)

the one in maverick (2.6.35-22) does NOT let you play wow, eve-online works  :Wink: 

Also, let me point out the comment by Mathijs Kwik (will try this as soon as the compile of winepulse finishes and I get to reboot)



> The one in maverick (2.6.35-*) does let you play wow. At least for me it turned out the bug was not this one reported here, but rather _http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24193_ 
> 
> As a workaround I turn off (0) this new ubuntu security feature before WoW and switch it back on afterwards (1).  (as root) 
> 
> echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope  
> 
> Disabling security features is not as bad as it sounds. Vanilla 2.6.35 does not contain it. Everything before 2.6.35 doesn't as well. So you will be "as secure as lucid" so to speak.

----------


## kamelotepica

He just a question.
I build my own 2.6.35 kernel some time ago .
I had the problem that wow would crash .
But if you config your kernel is it possible to disable it in the make-menu-config .
I searched google and al but cant find it .
If somebody knows this please say me where you can turn it of.
Have to say im no expert with compiling kernels i just do these things for fun  :Wink:  
Also as learing how things work .

Thanks
Kam

----------


## MeisBarry

> As I just posted on the wine-hq thread: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23323 
> 
> the 2.6.32-25 kernel from lucid-repos allows for wow to work. (and no errors in other apps so far)
> 
> the one in maverick (2.6.35-22) does NOT let you play wow, eve-online works


Heh, I did a full roundabout.  I switched back to 32-25, installed hotfixed drivers, and now everything works well.  With the addition of a grub tweak from appdb, I also got SC2 running without garbled text at the same time!  Very pleased, thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## garshol

Hi guys. I have searched and tried everywhere now for a day. I cant open wow! It just crashes with error:#132.
I updated my sys last night, and wine seems to have updated aswell. what can i do to roll back that update?



```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft (build 12340)

Exe:      C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Oct  7, 2010 12:28:08.220 PM
User:     garshol
Computer: garshol-laptop
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:681EF1F0

The instruction at "0x681EF1F0" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 12340
Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "nbNO"
SET movie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET portal "eu"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET coresDetected "2"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxRefresh "51"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "3"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET farclip "1277"
SET specular "1"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET installType "Retail"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET projectedTextures "1"
SET gxMaximize "1"
SET gxResolution "1360x768"
SET gxVSync "0"
SET textureFilteringMode "5"
SET Sound_EnableDSPEffects "0"
SET componentTextureLevel "9"
SET particleDensity "1"
SET groundEffectDist "140"
SET accountName "kristoffer.garshol@gmail.com"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "100"
SET accounttype "CL"
SET realmName "Doomhammer"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET gameTip "34"
SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET environmentDetail "1.5"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=00000000  EBX=682D1FF4  ECX=00000000  EDX=00000000  ESI=0196E990
EDI=00000000  EBP=0196E974  ESP=0196E94C  EIP=681EF1F0  FLG=00010246
CS =0073      DS =007B      ES =007B      SS =007B      FS =0033      GS =003B


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 2/2 threads...

--- Thread ID: 40 ---
7B8680B1 01A6E924 0001:000570B1 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
7B8680F5 01A6E944 0001:000570F5 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll
00438935 01A6E964 0001:00037935 C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
0044DF1A 01A6E978 0001:0004CF1A C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
0088C5DF 01A6E9B0 0001:0048B5DF C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
0088C684 01A6E9C8 0001:0048B684 C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
7BC6E6A0 01A6EA98 0001:0005D6A0 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7BC76C75 01A6F2E8 0001:00065C75 C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 31 [Current Thread] ---
681EF1F0 0196E974 0000:00000000 <unknown>
681C7AC3 0196EA38 0000:00000000 <unknown>
681C7A3F 0196EA4C 0000:00000000 <unknown>
33A4A060 0196F0EC 0001:00069060 C:\windows\system32\wined3d.dll
33A5088A 0196F10C 0001:0006F88A C:\windows\system32\wined3d.dll
33AD728A 0196F14C 0001:000F628A C:\windows\system32\wined3d.dll
60B8CC6D 0196F17C 0001:0000BC6D C:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll
0068EDCA 0196F190 0001:0028DDCA C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00689CA7 0196F7A8 0001:00288CA7 C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
0076BAB2 0196FBD4 0001:0036AAB2 C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
0076ABC3 0196FCA0 0001:00369BC3 C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00406B2D 0196FEF0 0001:00005B2D C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
00406D19 0196FF00 0001:00005D19 C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
0040B7D8 0196FF08 0001:0000A7D8 C:\Programfiler\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
7B8361C3 0196FFE8 0001:000251C3 C:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.dll

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 2/2 threads...

--- Thread ID: 40 ---
7B8680B1 KERNEL32.dll SleepEx+65 (0x00000064,0x00000000,0x7B8680D9,0x01A6E964)
7B8680F5 KERNEL32.dll Sleep+37 (0x00000064,0x7BC9AFF4,0x003B15D7,0x01A6E978)
00438935 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x010A8E08,0x0088C5DF,0x54BE7BAC)
0044DF1A Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x010A8DC0,0x0088C605,0x7BC9AFF4,0x01A6E984)
0088C5DF Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFD4F10,0x010A8E08,0x01A6EA98,0x0088C605)
0088C684 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0088C605,0x7BC9AFF4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7B8359E0)
7BC6E6A0 ntdll.dll    call_thread_entry_point+112 (0x0088C605,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x7FFD41BC)
7BC76C75 ntdll.dll    <unknown symbol>+0 (0x7FFD4FB8,0x01A6F30C,0x00000000,0x681A3240)

--- Thread ID: 31 [Current Thread] ---
681EF1F0              __rawmemchr+64 (0x0196E990,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
681C7AC3              __isoc99_vsscanf+115 (0x00000000,0x0196EA5C,0x33A4A060,0x33AEDFB6)
681C7A3F              __isoc99_sscanf+31 (0x00000000,0x0196EFB8,0x00132194,0x0000000A)
33A4A060 wined3d.dll  <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00110060,0x7BC470CB,0x33B10FF4,0x0196F14C)
33A5088A wined3d.dll  <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00132170,0x001316F8,0x001316F8,0x0196F14C)
33AD728A wined3d.dll  WineDirect3DCreate+90 (0x00000009,0x00000010,0x0010000F,0x60B8CC10)
60B8CC6D d3d9.dll     Direct3DCreate9+93 (0x00000020,0x00000000,0x00689CA7,0x0196F7A4)
0068EDCA Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0196F7A0,0x00CABB38,0x00000000,0x00000000)
00689CA7 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00CABB38,0x00CABB3C,0x003AFDA0,0x00000000)
0076BAB2 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00CABB38,0x00A38F00,0x00000001,0x00000000)
0076ABC3 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0196FCB8,0x00000001,0x6C726F57,0x72615720)
00406B2D Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x0196FF08,0x0196FFE8,0x003AFDF4)
00406D19 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0196FFE8,0x003AFDF4,0x00000000,0x00000000)
0040B7D8 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x003AFDF4,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7B8361C3 KERNEL32.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x001308E0,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)



----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<00400000 009FD000 "Wow.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {8805d059-f6a3-4565-a646aa69736d4efe} 1 1277448958>
DBG-MODULE<10000000 00069000 "DivxDecoder.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 1076466304>
DBG-MODULE<339E0000 00133000 "wined3d.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<60B80000 0002D000 "d3d9.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68340000 0008E000 "opengl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69C90000 0011C000 "user32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69DC0000 00076000 "gdi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69E40000 00050000 "advapi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69EA0000 00009000 "version.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69EB0000 0000D000 "lz32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69EC0000 0001E000 "imm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69EF0000 00049000 "wininet.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69F40000 0001C000 "mpr.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69F70000 001C3000 "shell32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A140000 000DE000 "comctl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A220000 00019000 "dinput8.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A240000 00032000 "dinput.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A290000 000E0000 "ole32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A380000 00063000 "rpcrt4.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A3F0000 00084000 "winmm.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A480000 00051000 "setupapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A4E0000 00028000 "winspool.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A5E0000 00097000 "winex11.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A6B0000 0002B000 "uxtheme.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A7E0000 00017000 "msacm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6CBD0000 00046000 "dbghelp.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6E030000 00020000 "ws2_32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<70610000 0000A000 "hid.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<74490000 0004C000 "shlwapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<755B0000 0000D000 "psapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<785D0000 00070000 "msvcrt.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7B810000 00160000 "KERNEL32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7BC10000 000A7000 "ntdll.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>

----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 681EF1F0)

681EF1F0: 8B 08 BF FF  FE FE FE 31  D1 01 CF 73  64 31 CF 81  .......1...sd1..


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0196E94C)

* = addr                                         **                       *   
0196E940: 8C E9 96 01  C0 33 2D 68  5C 04 00 00  00 00 00 00  .....3-h\.......
0196E950: 47 3B 1E 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  90 E9 96 01  G;.h............
0196E960: 00 80 00 00  FF FF FF FF  F4 1F 2D 68  90 E9 96 01  ..........-h....
0196E970: 00 00 00 00  38 EA 96 01  C3 7A 1C 68  90 E9 96 01  ....8....z.h....
0196E980: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196E990: 00 80 AD FB  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196E9A0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196E9B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196E9C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  E0 E9 96 01  00 00 00 00  ................
0196E9D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 7D  00 00 00 00  00 2F C2 7D  .......}...../.}
0196E9E0: 00 00 00 00  98 3D C2 7D  B4 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .....=.}........
0196E9F0: 50 B0 BA 7D  98 3D C2 7D  FF FF FF FF  C4 EF 96 01  P..}.=.}........
0196EA00: CC 09 58 68  50 B0 BA 7D  20 EA 96 01  00 00 00 00  ..XhP..} .......
0196EA10: 00 00 00 00  50 B0 BA 7D  24 EA 96 01  00 00 00 00  ....P..}$.......
0196EA20: 01 00 61 04  00 1B 2D 68  00 00 00 00  5A 7A 1C 68  ..a...-h....Zz.h
0196EA30: F4 0F B1 33  00 00 00 00  4C EA 96 01  3F 7A 1C 68  ...3....L...?z.h
0196EA40: 00 00 00 00  B6 DF AE 33  5C EA 96 01  EC F0 96 01  .......3\.......
0196EA50: 60 A0 A4 33  00 00 00 00  B6 DF AE 33  B8 EF 96 01  `..3.......3....
0196EA60: BC EF 96 01  94 21 13 00  0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  .....!..........
0196EA70: 0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196EA80: 00 00 00 00  E4 EA 96 01  22 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ........".......
0196EA90: B8 1A 59 68  04 00 00 00  0F EA AE 33  42 C5 AE 33  ..Yh.......3B..3
0196EAA0: B0 EF 96 01  3C C5 AE 33  E0 1F B1 33  CF F3 AE 33  ....<..3...3...3
0196EAB0: C4 EF 96 01  BC EF 96 01  B8 EF 96 01  74 EF 96 01  ............t...
0196EAC0: 90 35 C2 7D  8C 56 74 B7  40 AD B0 33  D0 1F B1 33  .5.}.Vt.@..3...3
0196EAD0: E8 35 C2 7D  94 21 13 00  84 21 13 00  03 00 03 00  .5.}.!...!......
0196EAE0: 70 21 13 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 8C FD 7F  p!..............
0196EAF0: 20 00 00 00  00 00 5E 6A  01 00 00 00  9C EB 96 01   .....^j........
0196EB00: E0 BB 6A FF  50 EB 96 01  34 00 00 C0  02 00 00 00  ..j.P...4.......
0196EB10: 0E 01 00 00  F8 8B FD 01  50 EB 96 01  4C EB 96 01  ........P...L...
0196EB20: 50 EB 96 01  D0 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  38 EB 96 01  P.... ......8...
0196EB30: 01 00 00 00  64 EB 96 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ....d...........
0196EB40: 12 00 13 00  87 79 B0 33  0B 00 00 00  17 00 00 00  .....y.3........
0196EB50: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  16 00 00 00  62 00 61 00  ............b.a.
0196EB60: 63 00 6B 00  62 00 75 00  66 00 66 00  65 00 72 00  c.k.b.u.f.f.e.r.
0196EB70: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196EB80: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196EB90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8B D9 C6 7B  ...............{
0196EBA0: F4 AF C9 7B  FF FF FF FF  04 EC 96 01  4C EC 96 01  ...{........L...
0196EBB0: 9A 45 C5 7B  C4 EB 96 01  F4 AF C9 7B  1C EC 96 01  .E.{.......{....
0196EBC0: E3 63 C4 7B  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .c.{............
0196EBD0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196EBE0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196EBF0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0196EC00: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  D4 20 00 00  F8 8B FD 7F  ......... ......
0196EC10: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 11 00  ................
0196EC20: D0 D0 C3 7B  00 00 11 00  00 00 00 00  6B 50 E6 69  ...{........kP.i
0196EC30: F4 9F E8 69  D4 20 00 00  00 00 9E 33  6C EC 96 01  ...i. .....3l...
0196EC40: F4 0F B1 33  F4 AF C9 7B  D0 20 00 00  6C EC 96 01  ...3...{. ..l...
0196EC50: EA D1 C3 7B  00 00 00 00  11 00 12 00  6B 34 E6 69  ...{........k4.i
0196EC60: F4 0F B1 33  C9 D1 C3 7B  F4 0F B1 33  0C EE 96 01  ...3...{...3....
0196EC70: 3B 7D AD 33  00 00 00 00  87 79 B0 33  00 00 00 00  ;}.3.....y.3....
0196EC80: 00 00 00 00  E2 EC 96 01  CC EC 96 01  0C EE 96 01  ................
0196EC90: F4 AF C9 7B  C4 EF 96 01  0C ED 96 01  CC EC 96 01  ...{............
0196ECA0: E2 EC 96 01  03 00 00 00  8C 03 9F 33  00 00 00 00  ...........3....
0196ECB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 9E 33  64 00 05 00  2C 00 04 00  .......3d...,...
0196ECC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  54 C4 AE 33  0E 01 00 00  ........T..3....
0196ECD0: 00 00 00 00  90 F0 96 01  00 00 00 00  D0 20 00 00  ............. ..
0196ECE0: 10 EE 62 61  63 6B 62 75  66 66 65 72  00 69 6C 65  ..backbuffer.ile
0196ECF0: 72 5C 57 6F  72 6C 64 20  6F 66 20 57  61 72 63 72  r\World of Warcr
0196ED00: 61 66 74 5C  57 6F 77 2E  65 78 65 5C  44 69 72 65  aft\Wow.exe\Dire
0196ED10: 63 74 33 44  00 26 1A 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ct3D.&.h........
0196ED20: 00 00 00 00  F4 AF C9 7B  55 00 00 00  FC ED 96 01  .......{U.......
0196ED30: E3 F7 C7 7B  50 ED 96 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ...{P...........
0196ED40: 00 00 00 00  30 FF 96 01  80 4E C8 7B  03 00 00 00  ....0....N.{....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     5898
Os Version:             5.1
Os Service Pack:        3.0

Percent memory used:    22
Total physical memory:  3165581312
Free Memory:            2440155136
Page file:              7157506048
Total virtual memory:   2147352575
```


thanks for all help!

----------


## t.rei

So. Big patchday.

Can anyone tell me how to make wine NOT try to use the /tmp directory on my system partition? Because thats just not 40 Gig in size. -.- (I don't think I EVER created a 40GB system partition)

Right now I'm stuck at "Not enough disk space"... *grumbles*

----------


## zami

> Anyone know how to make WoW open in just one workspace. When I tab out the window stays above everything else and when I Ctrl+Alt+Arrow it's in all of the workspaces.


This happens to me if I do not have Wine set to "emulate a virtual desktop".

My settings are (run winecfg, look under the graphics tab)
[off] Allow DirectX apps to stop the mouse leaving their window
[off] Allow the window manager to decorate the windows
[ON]Allow the window manager to control the windows
[ON] Emulate a virtual desktop  - set to 1920x1080, which matches my normal desktop, and my game resolution

If you have a different resolution for game play, you might need to change your desktop resolution before starting the game for the virtual desktop to look right - so you don't end up seeing some of your desktop, with the game just up in the left corner. 

You can change resolution however you normally change resolution (for me it's via an Nvidia control panel - think ATI has one too).  Or you might want to try "xrandr -s 1024x768"  (or whatever resolution you desire).  I made three little launchers like this, for the resolutions I commonly use.

Good luck!

-zami

----------


## zami

I just wanted to share a few things that may be helpful to someone out there.

After the most recent patch (the biggin' pre-cataclysm, with the new updater - sorry I don't remember the number) I was having crashes before I could even log in.

If I launched from "launcher.exe" I'd see the new Cataclysm screen and even get the news, I'd see the message "World of Warcraft is up to date" and the Play button would highlight.  But when I hit play, the error circus would start up. 

If I launched from "Wow.exe", it would go immediately to the error circus.

The only useful error was from WOW itself and said "Negative seek".

The fix?  *I deleted my WTF directory.*  Viola!  WOW will make a new WTF directory (this is the directory that holds all your preferences) upon launch.  If you go this route, make sure you remember to add the openGL line back to Config.wtf when you're finished, if you use OpenGL.  (And don't really delete the directory just yet - rename it to backup.WTF or something, incase this isn't the fix for you.)

Some other things to think of -
Because there was also recently an Ubuntu upgrade, and a lot of updates, double check that your proprietary drivers weren't toggled off, and your desktop effects weren't toggled on. (I've had both happen in the past) Double check your winecfg is still as you want it, too. (I've had my sound preferences reset before.)

Sorry if any of that is crazy remedial.  Sometimes it's the simple stuff that gets overlooked though!

-zami

----------


## Arcond

First off, I'm new to Ubuntu so I apologize if these are newbie questions.

I'm currently running 10.10 x64 and Wine 1.3.5 and WoW is running great with OpenGL.  My questions are:

1. I can't set the shadow, liquid detail or sunshafts in OpenGL, is there any workaround for this?

2. When I try running in d3d I get no model graphics i.e. I see the login dialog box and buttons as well as interface buttons but everything else is black.  Also I am limited to what I can set the values to in this mode, usually can't go above fair.  How can I run in d3d with sunshafts and high graphics if I can't with OpenGL?

3. The sound seems to glitch a bit.  Generally it's good but the end of each sound effect often glitches, is there any solution to this?

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6600
RAM: 4GB
Video Card: nVidia GeForce GTS 250
Video Card Drivers: nVidia v260.19.12

EDIT: I'm running Wine as Windows 7

----------


## kvant

WoW 4.0.1 works just fine for me in Ubuntu 10.10, BUT when I run it in Ubuntu and then go to Windows and run it there I get the same graphics lock (to fair settings or something) that appears in GNU/Linux because of OpenGL version of the game.

Note: I am and always was just running the already installed Windows version using wine from GNU/Linux.

Any ideas, please?

Thanks.

----------


## Rikev

I'm getting this error whenever I start WoW (Wrath of the Lich King).



```
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 13164)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Oct 19, 2010 11:58:52.986 PM
User:    ******
Computer: *********
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

Negative seek

Program:    C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
File:    DBFilesClient\Achievement_Category.dbc

78BFB2F45D415C3DA703A5115A621822 7956 0
Data\enGB\patch-enGB-2.MPQ



WoWBuild: 13164
Settings: 
SET locale "enGB"
SET patchlist "enGB.patch.battle.net:1119/patch"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "4"
SET showToolsUI "1"

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
GxApi: D3D9
Shader Model: 3_0
  Vertex: vs_3_0
  Pixel: ps_3_0
Adapter Count: 1

Adapter 0 (primary):
  Driver: nv4_disp.dll
  Version: 6.15.0011.9745
  Description: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
  DeviceName: \\.\DISPLAY1
```

THe negative seek fix above doesn't work either. It's a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 with WINE 1.3.5 and the WoW install was copied from my now wiped out Windows 7 partition. I also found if I deliberately tinker with patch-enGB-2.MPQ 's file name it moans about negative seek on another file in the data folder somewhere.

From console output attempting to run it in OpenGL just before the crash:


```
fixme:wininet:URLCache_FindFirstFreeEntry Grow file
err:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal no free entries
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ed74,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ec38,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f118,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:shdocvw:OleInPlaceObject_InPlaceDeactivate (0x140510)
fixme:mshtml:HlinkTarget_SetBrowseContext (0x1660c0)->((nil))
fixme:shdocvw:OleObject_Close (0x140510)->(1)
*****@*********:~$ fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f18c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f050,0x00000000), stub!
```

Anyone know how to fix it? It worked in an earlier version of Ubuntu 10.something running off an NTFS partition, these files were copied from the same install. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## cwwilson721

You're running in D3D. Change to OpenGL

----------


## Rikev

I tried OpenGL with the code below but get the same error. 


```
wine '/foo/bar.exe' -opengl
```

----------


## Arcond

Has anyone found a fix to the black screen in d3d mode?  I get no graphics at all and I'd like to at least try it.

Wine 1.3.5
Ubuntu x64 10.10
Intel E6600 Core2Duo
4GB RAM
nVidia GeForce GTS 250
nVidia Driver 260.19.12

EDIT:  I was able to get the textures back by deleteing my WTF folder, however I still can't set sunshafts or liguid detail above fair in d3d, d3d9, d3d10 or d3d11.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Arcond

> I tried OpenGL with the code below but get the same error. 
> 
> 
> ```
> wine '/foo/bar.exe' -opengl
> ```


Rikev, on the WineHQ site for WoW 4.0 it says this:



> WoW may fail if you are running it from a windows partition. The WoW folder cannot be in an NTFS filesystem. Copy your WoW folder over to your Linux filesystem.


The WineHQ URL has a lot of good info on it: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=20549

If none of that helps you, I would suggest you delete your WTF folder and let WoW recreate it.  You'll lose some of your UI settings in WoW but a few tweaks shouldn't be a problem.

Also, try using the Launcher.exe to start with instead of WoW.exe it should detect any missing files now and get them.  Launcher was massively upgraded with 4.0.1

Hope some of that helps!

----------


## dwilhelm

> I tried OpenGL with the code below but get the same error. 
> 
> 
> ```
> wine '/foo/bar.exe' -opengl
> ```


Hi Rikev. I had the same error after upgrading from a previously working 9.10 installation, even when using opengl, after deleting WTF, on ext4 instead of NTFS, etc.:


```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 13164)

Exe:      Z:\share\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Oct 20, 2010  7:21:57.561 PM
User:     ****
Computer: ****
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

Negative seek

Program:    Z:\share\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
File:    DBFilesClient\Achievement_Category.dbc

78BFB2F45D415C3DA703A5115A621822 7956 0
Data\enUS\patch-enUS-2.MPQ



WoWBuild: 13164
Settings: 
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET locale "enUS"
SET patchlist "enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxRefresh "50"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "4"
SET showToolsUI "1"

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
GxApi: OpenGL
Shader Model: 2_0
  Vertex: arbvp1
  Pixel: arbfp1
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Renderer: GeForce 6150 LE/PCI/SSE2
Version: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 260.19.06
```

This is an unsatisfying "magic reboot" type solution, but, FYI, I got 4.0.1 WoW working using a known-good XP installation and starting fresh.

The one weird thing that I noticed about the bad installation, before doing the fix below, is that some files/directories had perms 000 in the original cygwin and Ubuntu. This might be worth a look, but the real magic might also be just from applying the patch on Windows before copying to Ubuntu.

Anyway, I got everything working after the "negative seek" error by doing the following:

- Apply patch 4.0.1 on an XP installation.
- Run WoW on XP and verify that it works.
- In cygwin on XP, update all file and dir perms to 755:


```
find World\ of\ Warcraft/ -exec chmod 755 {} \;
```

- On linux box, rm everything.
- (Re)Copy everything to linux with rsync -avz.

After this I was able to log in and play with a character successfully for a little while, but it soon failed using D3D9. After adding 'SET gxApi "opengl"' to WTF/Config.wtf, everything works great (so far) .

Hope that helps. Thanks to everyone for the pointers!

----------


## Rikev

Ahh I don't have XP.  :Sad: 

Currently I am running it on a pure Linux box. I managed to make it work by deleting the Data folder but then it installed the US version! So I am doing a fresh re-install with an EU launcher. Now it is freezing on starting up, though it is background patching. Console spams some error about Internet Timeout (1000) saying fixme.

I still have the old backed up copy from Windows 7 which ran successfully. May try the permissions errors thing with that if fresh install doesn't work.

----------


## Bulpup

I'm getting the negative seek error as well. The folder was copied over from a working XP64 installation, the opengl flag set, WTF and Cache folders renamed appropriately. No go. It's making me spend more time in Windows than I like just to play it.  :Sad:

----------


## aaricus

My understanding from the WoW Guide is that D3D mode is *not* supported well, and has a significant performance impact (lower frame rate).




> WoW can be set to use its OpenGL mode as follows:
> 
> Find the file wtf/Config.wtf in your main WoW directory. By default it is found in /home/<username>/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/, where <username> is you computer login name. Note that since .wine begins with a period, you will not be able to see it, but you may still access it in a terminal. In the Nautilus file manager, you can press Ctrl + h to see hidden files. If config.wtf does not exist, run the game and log into a character, then exit WoW. The game should then have created the file. Open it using a text editor, and add the following line to it:





> SET gxApi "opengl"


The guide also has more info about the Direct3D mode (which is not supported well):




> The Windows version of World of Warcraft supports rendering using either Direct3D mode (the default) or OpenGL mode (it can be configured to use OpenGL). On Windows, most people just use the Direct3D mode, as it is the most tested and it has a number of features over the OpenGL mode, such as support for a hardware cursor. In wine, Direct3D is supported only through an emulation layer (known as WineD3D), that runs on top of OpenGL. At the moment, WineD3D lowers the fps enough that most people running WoW using wine tend to use the OpenGL mode instead.


Thats from the main Guide at:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft

----------


## Sammi

@aaricus
I just decided that the text on "OpenGL or Direct3D" was needlessly convoluted. So I just cut it down significantly.

EDIT: I also proceeded to do some small general cleanup of the guide. I am thinking of loosing the whole Audio Configuration section. I don't think it's relevant anymore, because my impression is that people in general aren't having any issue with audio in WoW anymore.

----------


## Kurtosis

You might want to hold off on dropping the Audio Config section, and instead prepare to update it for Cata.  I've been in Cata Beta, and audio hasn't worked for the past few weeks (10.04 x64, wine1.3.6, GeForce 8300 chipset onboard audio).  Everything ran fine, except no audio.

I didn't care much b/c I won't be renewing my subscription, but whereas WoW worked perfectly in Wine on my system during Wrath (even in D3D mode), people may still benefit from an up-to-date audio FAQ come Cata.

----------


## Sammi

I have nothing new to add, but I saw a lot of out-of-date info in the audio section, so I cut it quite a bit. I also moved it to the troubleshooting section, because most users should not have to do anything.

----------


## brianmichaud

First of all, I want to apologize if this reply is redundant, but I haven't been able to find another with this same problem, and all of the other threads I have seen are over a year old. 

Anyway, I have installed, compiled, and configured Wine as best that I know. I have added about 10 lines of text to the config.wtf file 

(Here they are:
SET gxResolution "1280x800"
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET UIFaster "2")

The game starts normally, the launcher starts, and then when I get to the login screen, all of the text boxes (including the login text box) are replaced by black boxes. I attached a screen shot for anyone that would like to investigate further. Does anyone out there know how to fix this?

ubuntu 10.10
wine 1.2.1
hp pavilion dv6000 stock drivers
Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS

----------


## nsfnd

> First of all, I want to apologize if this reply is redundant, but I haven't been able to find another with this same problem, and all of the other threads I have seen are over a year old. 
> 
> Anyway, I have installed, compiled, and configured Wine as best that I know. I have added about 10 lines of text to the config.wtf file 
> 
> (Here they are:
> SET gxResolution "1280x800"
> SET gxApi "opengl"
> SET ffxDeath "0"
> SET ffxGlow "0"
> ...


Are you using Ubuntu and is your graphics card ati or nvidia?


I havent been playing wow for a long time. But recently i bought a new notebook and i wanted to see the wow performance on ubuntu. So i installed ubuntu, installed wine, i already had wow in one of my hdds so no new install for wow, anyways.
i did a "wine wow.exe -opengl" and surprisingly (to me at least) there were no issues. It worked right out of the box. So you can try to delete that config.wtf and .wine folder from home folder and than give it a try.

As i recall that kinda stuff happened when full screen glow effect was set on. But that was also when wow is on d3d mode i think. I dont know how things are nowadays.

You can try Direct3d by running wow with "wine wow.exe -d3d" and after login, mess around with graphic options. First try lowest possible settings and run wow with opengl to see if black stuff are gone.If -d3d works fine , see if it offers enough fps to play along.

Good luck mate.

----------


## brianmichaud

Unfortunately, none of these solutions worked. I removed the config.wtf file and the game started, but gave me a blank white screen with subtitles. . . 

"wine wow.exe -d3d" didn't do anything. It just gave me "/home/brian/.wine is not owned by you"

???

----------


## Sammi

> Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS


Intel's Linux driver just isn't up for the job. It's a sorry state of affairs, but it's the truth.

Best advice I can give your is: Next time you invest in a PC, that you want to play 3D games on, buy an Nvidia graphics card (Well maybe ATI, but I'lm not so sure about those on Linux either.)

----------


## EliasAndri

Hello,

I'm brand new to Linux and I've been trying to figure out how to get WoW working on it for the most part of this evening. All of the guides and howtos I have found seem to all have one thing in common, they require you to also have Windows installed.

This is of course unless I've misunderstood something. I've got Wine and all of that and I've gotten WoW running, but I'm getting around 6 FPS on the lowest setting (in fact, I can't choose any higher settings). On top of that I keep hearing things about fixing the registry, which seems to be exclusively Windows so I'm a bit lost.

Would you guys mind filling me in? Do I need to have Windows as well as Linux to play WoW comfortably?

Thanks.

----------


## cwwilson721

> Hello,
> 
> I'm brand new to Linux and I've been trying to figure out how to get WoW working on it for the most part of this evening. All of the guides and howtos I have found seem to all have one thing in common, they require you to also have Windows installed.
> 
> This is of course unless I've misunderstood something. I've got Wine and all of that and I've gotten WoW running, but I'm getting around 6 FPS on the lowest setting (in fact, I can't choose any higher settings). On top of that I keep hearing things about fixing the registry, which seems to be exclusively Windows so I'm a bit lost.
> 
> Would you guys mind filling me in? Do I need to have Windows as well as Linux to play WoW comfortably?
> 
> Thanks.


Short answer: NO. Windows not required nor needed. (Just easier if you DO have a dual-boot, if only to have a "backup install" of WoW.

Since WoW is running in wine for you, and you say your FPS is HORRIBLE, have you installed the proprietary drivers for your videocard/chip? (If you have an Intel vidcard/chip, I'm amazed that it even WORKS). And are you running in 'opengl' mode? (easiest for me is to add '-opengl' at the end of the launcher command, ex: 

```
env WINEPREFIX="/home/<USER>/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -opengl
```

Maybe post the results of lspci for us, so we can see what you got? (open a command prompt, and type 'lspci')

I know for a fact that WoW/wine/opengl is faster (FPS-wise) than WoW/Windows/D3D

----------


## luphold

Hello folks, I am quite new to Ubuntu and linux as a whole, so please bear with me.

I have successfully installed WoW, but the advanced graphical options such as shadows, liquid effects, etc. are unavailable "due to graphical problems", which I'm assuming is a missing driver.

I'm using a Radeon 5570 HD, and have the proprietary driver installed. I have 64bit Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal. 

My problem, I believe, is that I need the ATI Catalyst driver, but I am unsure of which version, and cannot find an installation guide for Natty. Blizzard's support section lists 10.9 as their supported version of Catalyst, so I'm unsure if I should take that into consideration.

----------


## afribeiro

Hello everyone,

I just have installed ubuntu, wine and warcraft with the correct settings (I suppose... I read many guides about this including this one and its seems to be fine.)
I noticed a FPS increase and I was happy about it BUT, I really dont know why sometimes when I go afk for about 5-15 minutes my computer turns off! O.o

There is anything that I could do to stop this?

PS:
I'm using a Nvida videocard (Nvidia GeForce Go 9600M) and I'm using OpenGL.


Regards,
Takeshy @ Burning Steppes

----------


## Drydos

Hello wonderful great gods of the universe (or your preferred title);

Typical brand-new-to-linux fresh meat here, got ubuntu working easily, got all the programs I needed (I feel oddly at home in the Synaptic GUI...), and even got WoW running from my secondary (windows) hard drive. Everything was cheery (well some framerate issues but they weren't that bad and apparently that's to be expected a large portion of the time) until 4.0.6 hit the servers. 

I get up tuesday and run the Launcher to start patching, it works fine, patches it all up, and then...nothing. Launcher just closes. I figure ok, so I try to run wow from the terminal *wine '/drivename/World of Warcraft/Wo**w**.exe'* (which had worked perfectly the day before), and it spits back 'bad EXE format'. So I try to run the Launcher the same way, get the same error. I try pulling up Repair, it opens up fine, goes to read wow.exe to find out what's wrong, and it screams in pain that it can't read it due to it being an invalid format (not 100% sure on that wording, it's been a few days.)

So I pull out my Cata DVD thinking I'll just reinstall it, wait for it to load up, open the cd and all there is is Installer.exe. No other files whatsoever. Now this disc had installed WoW fine on my laptop (not this machine), so I'm a bit puzzled. I try my Wrath DVD as a test (I don't have any other CD/DVD programs that I care about, so my testing options are limited), same problem, just the Installer.exe. I think maybe they're just hidden, but the Installer comes up with 'No installer data could be found. If this problem persists, please contact Blizzard Technical Support.' when I run it.

I close that window, fire up the terminal, run *sudo /dev/cdrom* (which seems to work fine) and *sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/* as it suggests in the HowTo guide for this, and it gives 'mount: mount point /media/cdrom0/ does not exist'.

At this point I found a post (in this thread I think) which had a problem similar to mine, and it was suggested to use the command *sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/cdrom /mnt* to correctly mount the DVD to be readable. Well, it did, but it did so as a subdirectory _/dev/mnt_ which had all the files in it, but I kept getting ACCESS DENIED errors when I tried to run installer.exe, or even copy the files to somewhere else.

At this point I had to restart for system updates, so I did so, and after it came back up I started downloading the gamefiles from Blizz's website (which has craptastically moved at 50-70kbps for the last 3 days...). I go to check that _/dev/mnt_ directory to see if it's still erroring out, and it's gone. So I mount the dvd again, and it's only showing the Installer.exe again. Which won't run 'cause it can't find the files again.

And this is the point I come crying to y'all for help. I have a feeling my dvd drive isn't set up properly, but I can't find anything except that command from 2 paragraphs above (anyone care to give a breakdown of it at any rate? I'm morbidly curious) for it.

The DVDrom is a LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10, and Wine 1.3.13 if any of that is pertinent.

So that's my issue. Sorry about the novel, just wanted to get it all out there.  
 Apreciate that y'all took the time to read this, catch you later.

----------


## saftag

I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and simply copied my WoW folder from the windows box to a USB drive and then to a linux folder /WoW.

I setup a keyboard shortcut [ctrl][W] which points to the Wow.exe file and Cataclysm runs fine ATM although it takes a few tries to install new patches. It also ran fine from the USB drive.

Seems to me that Wow actually doesn't need Windows or .wine unless you want to run the launcher.

Hope this helps someone.

----------


## Mainewha

Ok, I cant seem to get past a certain part in installing WoW original (working from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ) I am stuck at the part where I type commands into the terminal.....I am quite new to Ubuntu 10.10 and Linux overall so I REALLY could use all of the help I can get...if you fine people in the community do not mind.

----------


## Tweak42

> Ok, I cant seem to get past a certain part in installing WoW original (working from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ) I am stuck at the part where I type commands into the terminal.....I am quite new to Ubuntu 10.10 and Linux overall so I REALLY could use all of the help I can get...if you fine people in the community do not mind.


If you are installing original wow from CD's, I'd skip it because with the release of Cataclysm all the old content got upgraded/changed.  If you had managed to get original installed, the patch downloader will need to download practically the entire game to patch and update anyway.  

Thus "Alternative 2 (Download the Entire Game):" option would be best unless you can acquire a Cataclysm DVD.  It has all the previous game content but will still require an additional 2gb download patches that were release since the disc was pressed.

----------


## Mainewha

> If you are installing original wow from CD's, I'd skip it because with the release of Cataclysm all the old content got upgraded/changed.  If you had managed to get original installed, the patch downloader will need to download practically the entire game to patch and update anyway.  
> 
> Thus "Alternative 2 (Download the Entire Game):" option would be best unless you can acquire a Cataclysm DVD.  It has all the previous game content but will still require an additional 2gb download patches that were release since the disc was pressed.


I do happen to have my Cataclysm DVD on me, what would I have to do then? pop it in and install and hope for the best?

----------


## Tweak42

> I do happen to have my Cataclysm DVD on me, what would I have to do then? pop it in and install and hope for the best?


Pretty much yes.  You might run into the hidden files issue when trying to mount the dvd.  I think this was caused by the mac compatibly for the disc.  But try running the installer off the DVD 1st before doing the copy-files-to-harddisk install.

Newer instructions than the ubuntu help docs on installing are here:
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=20549

----------


## cbennett a7xftw

o nice thanks alot!

----------


## N_L

Will playing WoW(and SC2) on ubuntu produce worse performance/fps then playing it on Windows? If so how much? This is only thing that's keeping me from dual booting and I don't really want to but if it has to be done...  I have gaming laptop, it's few years old and not that amazing but still can get some ok settings in games but when I tried sc2 once I've got very bad fps on low settings hmm

----------


## Tweak42

> Will playing WoW(and SC2) on ubuntu produce worse performance/fps then playing it on Windows? If so how much? This is only thing that's keeping me from dual booting and I don't really want to but if it has to be done...  I have gaming laptop, it's few years old and not that amazing but still can get some ok settings in games but when I tried sc2 once I've got very bad fps on low settings hmm


You didn't list any of your hardware, so I can only speculate that your video chip is the bottle neck on your laptop.  Expect a drop in performance from windows varying from 10% to complete unplayable.  Linux video drivers are just not up to their windows equivalent. Usually you fix this by upgrading to a better video card, but you're kinda stuck on a laptop.  Only thing you can hope for is that newer driver versions that close the performance gap.  Wine's aim is mainly to get things to work, performance is secondary, but can be improved in future releases.

For me Wow runs slower because there is a bug in wine not implementing dual core cpus correctly.  It's fast enough to play but can't turn up the details to max like in windows.

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11674#c64

----------


## N_L

Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 @2.26GHz 	
4096MB DDR2 	
320GB HDD
NVIDIA Geforce 9600M GT 512MB
are specs hmm. Guess I'll install win later and test it for myself but doesn't hurt to ask first  :Razz: 
Gonna be pain to install stuff bunch of times, just thinking about it... meh

----------


## pythonsyntax

Would the wow client on wow download would be a easy way to do it then the dvd?

I just new to this.

----------


## Mainewha

> Pretty much yes.  You might run into the hidden files issue when trying to mount the dvd.  I think this was caused by the mac compatibly for the disc.  But try running the installer off the DVD 1st before doing the copy-files-to-harddisk install.
> 
> Newer instructions than the ubuntu help docs on installing are here:
> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=20549


Going to have to bear with me...but I don't have a clue if I am unhiding whatever it is that may be hidden...but I am not getting anywhere.

----------


## Tweak42

> Going to have to bear with me...but I don't have a clue if I am unhiding whatever it is that may be hidden...but I am not getting anywhere.


Explanation: 
The way Ubuntu *auto detects* the formatting and mounts the wow discs when you insert them in the optical drive can be incorrect.  If this happens some of the install files are hidden from Ubuntu and you will get a install error along the lines of "cannot find xx file" when running the setup.exe off the dvd.

To correctly mount the dvd, the winehq instructions details how to do a manual disc mount at the *command line* so ubuntu can find all the install files on the disc.  After that you should be able to just run the installer off the dvd.

Now it's possible this problem has been corrected in the latest Ubuntu releases, but I haven't verified since I need get a cataclysm dvd and working dvdrom drive to test it.

----------


## Tweak42

> Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 @2.26GHz 	
> 4096MB DDR2 	
> 320GB HDD
> NVIDIA Geforce 9600M GT 512MB
> are specs hmm. Guess I'll install win later and test it for myself but doesn't hurt to ask first 
> Gonna be pain to install stuff bunch of times, just thinking about it... meh


This should run Wow fairly close to windows equivalent and be playable, minus some graphic details running in opengl mode.  You probably can run SC2, but performance and glitches are much more problematic since it's newer game.  Best to look through the wine appdb for reports with similar hardware as yours.

----------


## pythonsyntax

i found out why i got no sound i had to reboot it.

----------


## blackmail

@Kujen



> okay I'm getting a little irritated. My fps drops to about 8 after a few minutes of playing. Before that, I'm getting 30+fps. I did everything the guide said to, and I dunno what to do now.


If you have Intrepid Ibex pls update it and also please do an ls pci and post the output so we can see if it is a HW problem. If you are running Cataclysm then you might face this problem. I actually have 2 copies of wow on my computer and one is on wotlk (last patch) for fan server playing and the other is Cataclysm for retail and they both work fine i can even output the thing to separate monitors and play them both at the same time... I am saying this to emphasize that this is not necessarily an OS/WINE problem.

Best Regards

----------


## Tweak42

> i got it working but i can't get any sound to it any ideas?


Please state up front what workarounds you have tried and what hardware you are using.

----------


## Mainewha

> Explanation: 
> The way Ubuntu *auto detects* the formatting and mounts the wow discs when you insert them in the optical drive can be incorrect.  If this happens some of the install files are hidden from Ubuntu and you will get a install error along the lines of "cannot find xx file" when running the setup.exe off the dvd.
> 
> To correctly mount the dvd, the winehq instructions details how to do a manual disc mount at the *command line* so ubuntu can find all the install files on the disc.  After that you should be able to just run the installer off the dvd.
> 
> Now it's possible this problem has been corrected in the latest Ubuntu releases, but I haven't verified since I need get a cataclysm dvd and working dvdrom drive to test it.



Yeah...I haven't had much luck on the commands...I think its not listing my particular drive....if it helps I am using Inspiron 1525

----------


## Tweak42

> Yeah...I haven't had much luck on the commands...I think its not listing my particular drive....if it helps I am using Inspiron 1525


It would help if you can give the exact errors returned when entering the terminal commands.


Alternative, you can try using winetricks-alpha to point-click install wowtrial.  It only will install enough of the base game start playing and stream the rest of the content as you go.  The trial can be progressively added to eventually complete a full install.

http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks

----------


## Mainewha

> It would help if you can give the exact errors returned when entering the terminal commands.
> 
> 
> Alternative, you can try using winetricks-alpha to point-click install wowtrial.  It only will install enough of the base game start playing and stream the rest of the content as you go.  The trial can be progressively added to eventually complete a full install.
> 
> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks


Wouldnt it be easier to use the blizzard downloader and download the game form the site?or is there complications with that?

----------


## Tweak42

> Wouldnt it be easier to use the blizzard downloader and download the game form the site?or is there complications with that?


Installing the wowtrial is essentially the standard downloader with some wizards to create a new blizzard account.  The downloader is really handy to maintain a updated copy of the game, but is a can take awhile if you are installing from nothing.

Blizzard streaming client FAQ:
http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=35348

I believe you need at least 1gb of core files before you can even login.  The fastest way to get everything is to use the latest expansion dvd (in this case Cataclysm), then patch that to current.

----------


## cwwilson721

...Which is a 8gb d/l AFTER the Cata DVD install..Maybe more, by now, with all the patches that have rolled thru.

"Blizzard announces its newest expansion! 'World of Warcraft: The Entire Internet' is now available on a 497 DVD set, and after install, you need to download less than 295 terrabytes. Buy Now! Play next year!"

All kidding aside, it IS getting a bit too much

----------


## Tweak42

I mainly mention using the dvd route because some countries, players don't have fast and uncapped net connections.  I fortunately do not, but know players that swore up and down because they got billed extra when a major patch put them over their monthly bandwidth allowance.

----------


## cwwilson721

I agree with you on that. 

An additional 8gb+ download AFTER you buy Vanilla, BC, WotLK, and Cata (Don't forget you need ALL the licences) , plus $15/mo. Then the ISP gets you for overages...

Starts getting a bit expensive, don't it?

Or, download 16GB from Blizzard, PLUS 16GB more to "update".

Starts getting ridiculous...

----------


## leveliv

I have an issue with my intel GMA 4500 chip

Whenever I run an install I have from a windows harddrive (installed on windows copied over to Ubuntu)  Whenever I launch it I don't have the dragon in the background I just have black and a little bit of fire. 

Then once I log in I only have like my helm and cloak or something visible. 

So I am missing models, But no buttons are missing, just models.

What do I do?>

----------


## Tweak42

> I have an issue with my intel GMA 4500 chip
> 
> Whenever I run an install I have from a windows harddrive (installed on windows copied over to Ubuntu)  Whenever I launch it I don't have the dragon in the background I just have black and a little bit of fire. 
> 
> Then once I log in I only have like my helm and cloak or something visible. 
> 
> So I am missing models, But no buttons are missing, just models.
> 
> What do I do?>


If you had searched the forum you will find Intel is the worst video for running Wow because the graphics problems you are experiencing are from immature drivers.  If you can, save yourself the aggravation and upgrade to an Radeon or Geforce card.  

However you do have the patience to stick with it, you can try some tips from this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...89&postcount=3

The Intel drivers are still under development so don't expect miracles, expect headaches, and please don't complain that because the windows drivers does X fps that the linux driver should also do X fps.

----------


## zaugust

got installer working fine , when i hit play desktop gets huge and pc crashes please help im a complete nube to mint and wine......so id need really detailed steps on fixes thanks in advance!


4xamd phenom II
4gb ram
linux mint 10 julia
ati hd5670x2

----------


## Polycode

Hi guys, first post here and hoping this isn't going to annoy anyone...

Basically, I'm trying to get WoW up and running and having the wierdest graphics bug I've ever seen. I'm hoping from the attached screenshot someone may be able to tell what's wrong.

Specs:
AMD Athlon II 640 X4 (Quad 3.0GHz)
4GB Kingston DDR3
Integrated AMD ATI Radeon HD3000 (Turned up to full 1GB in BIOS)

The PC is brand new (2 days old) and has a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit with the latest Catalyst drivers, WINE 1.2 and World of Warcraft copied over from my Windows 7 partition. I have followed the HOWTO here and also the troubleshooting guide and got to the point that WoW will run, but as you can see from the state of the login screen, there is something terribly wrong  :Confused: 

I have tried running in both d3d and opengl mode, have tried the various tweaks and the regedit thing from the guides, but nothing makes any difference to the display of the login page. I have also tried the original windows Config.wtf, tried changing several lines manually, and tried just deleting the file to reset WoW but again nothing made any difference.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks  :Smile: 

EDIT: Also I should probably mention that glxinfo shows Direct Rendering is on, but WINE gives the following error:



> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly


EDIT2: I managed to fix it. Apparently I needed to disable GL_ARB_vertex_program in addition to GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object. Hope this helps someone else with the same problem. Thanks anyway guys  :Smile:

----------


## Tweak42

> got installer working fine , when i hit play desktop gets huge and pc crashes please help im a complete nube to mint and wine......so id need really detailed steps on fixes thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 4xamd phenom II
> 4gb ram
> linux mint 10 julia
> ati hd5670x2


Welcome zaugust, not a bad 1st post.
Please read the Before asking for help with Wine and post your video driver, wine version, errors from terminal output, and any fixes you have tried.  Generally the more specifics you can tell us, they easier to pin down the fix.

Good resource for Wow on wine info:
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=20549
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
and searching this forum.

----------


## Jormungandr

Hi,

Am I the only one with a download loop? I downloaded the client and started the content download overnight a week a go. After it was finished I was able to play without problems. Now they released a small patch and after downloading and installing that patch, the launcher wants to download another 8Gb of data ... . 

I let that download run last night and all went well, but when i rebooted my laptop the client wants to download it AGAIN. It almost looks like it forgets that it already downloaded it.

Specs:
Dell XPS M1710
Ubuntu: 10.10
Wine: 1.3.16

----------


## cwwilson721

> Hi,
> 
> Am I the only one with a download loop? I downloaded the client and started the content download overnight a week a go. After it was finished I was able to play without problems. Now they released a small patch and after downloading and installing that patch, the launcher wants to download another 8Gb of data ... . 
> 
> I let that download run last night and all went well, but when i rebooted my laptop the client wants to download it AGAIN. It almost looks like it forgets that it already downloaded it.
> 
> Specs:
> Dell XPS M1710
> Ubuntu: 10.10
> Wine: 1.3.16


Actually, it's ANOTHER 8gb patch.

Keep going...

WoW is getting out of hand tho.

----------


## pythonsyntax

Here my other question.I got wow install with wine but when i go away from the desktop and when i come back the  sceensaver come on and it freeze up on me why that?

Is there away to fix it?

i mean my wow freeze up ?

----------


## frriction

wine version - 1.3.16 patched for FPS compiled and installed. (also tried stable version and beta)
ATI driver version - 8.78.30 also tried 11.2
Ubuntu 10.10-32bit pae
PC- dual core 

Wow launches fine and I am able to play it fine but sometimes cpu usage (both core) goes up to almost 100% and FPS drops to 0-2, then I have to force shutdown by holding power button.

I have tried everything I can found on wine website but problem still there. 

I have opened my Laptop and cleaned all fan and heat sink as well because when game crashes CPU temp also spikes.
But no luck with that as well.

please help to solve this problem so I can delete the Windows7.

Thank you

----------


## srlake314

CPU AMD Phenom II 1090 T
RAM  4Gb Black Edition OCZ
Graphics card make and model XFX HD 5770
Graphics card driver version number  ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
Wine version number wine 1.2.2

Ok, so now I have wow working, however, still the video settings will not go above low for most if not all, and the other are completely disabled and greyed out.  


Any suggestions?  Im glad that wow works but since I updated to the prop driver, even the ubuntu studio 10.10 boot up screen isnt the pretty ubuntu lettering with white and is now instead almost red/black screen with terminal white font with dots that cycle...what they heh?

Do I have to use windows to take advantage of this vid card?

----------


## Tweak42

> Ok, so now I have wow working, however, still the video settings will not go above low for most if not all, and the other are completely disabled and greyed out.


This is because Wow when running in opengl mode does not support those graphical features.  In D3D mode they may work but you will take a performance hit, and often other graphical glitches appear.




> Any suggestions?  Im glad that wow works but since I updated to the prop driver, even the ubuntu studio 10.10 boot up screen isnt the pretty ubuntu lettering with white and is now instead almost red/black screen with terminal white font with dots that cycle...what they heh?


It sounds like there is a problem with your plymouth splash screen configuration.  Try searching for "ubuntu plymouth fix"




> Do I have to use windows to take advantage of this vid card?


Short Answer: Yes
Long Answer: It depends.
  Since there is no DirectX 11 implementation on linux (yet), the graphics card cannot render DirectX 11 effects in linux that it could in windows.  If your app doesn't use DirectX 11 you aren't missing as much.  AMD Radeon linux drivers (both open source and proprietary) will always lag behind windows drivers, but they are in a constant state of improvement and development.  So it really comes down to what 3D app you are running.  Some applications could reach (if they haven't already) performance parity with windows equivalent.

----------


## t.rei

Or - like in my case of running wow on a ~3 yo laptop with an nvidia graphics card - the performance on linux is actually a bit better than on windows (7). Weird, even though the settings are exactly the same, it still runs a bit smoother. One of these days I'll get a real gaming computer or work so much, I won't get to game anymore.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kkomw

Hello,

I've got wine setup, and running wow on the latest Ubuntu (11.04).  The login screen looks super slick  :Smile: 

However, when I goto login it gives me a vague error (An error has occured).. And then provides a link:

http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=21014

Which basically tells me I cannot connect to the WoW/battle.net servers.  I can run WoW fine on Windows (I'm dual booting) so I don't think the issue is my router, but its locally on my ubuntu OS.

I did some packet sniffing and found out I'm not receiving any packets from the battle.net server on port 1119, which I should be.  So I added all the rules to iptables and it still won't accept any packets from that port.  I then gave up on the rules and tried to temporarily disable iptables and flush the rules (iptables -F) but still no dice.

I also added in port forwarding rules as it stated in the link to my router (although I doubted that that would do anything).

Any thoughts on why I can't accept that traffic, or what else could be causing the problem?

Thanks.

----------


## Tweak42

> Hello,
> 
> I've got wine setup, and running wow on the latest Ubuntu (11.04).  The login screen looks super slick 
> 
> However, when I goto login it gives me a vague error (An error has occured).. And then provides a link:
> 
> http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=21014
> Thanks.


I haven't experienced this problem before, but under the wine appdb there's a entry under "System-related issues" that might work.




> If you are finding that WoW is installing correctly but at the final step of logging in you receive an error message "There was an error logging in..." try the fix below :-
> 
> The problem is related to DLL files needed for the process being unable to "communicate" with each other.
> 
> Add the following DLL override to your Libraries tab of Winecfg :-
> 
> wldap32.dll (Native)
> 
> This should solve the issue and login should not work.
> ...

----------


## t.rei

I know the symptom of wow crashing after entering login data and pressing enter.

Before starting wow on ubuntu, you might want to do this in a terminal:


```
 sudo su -
```

to get to a root login shell.
and then:


```
echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
```

to turn off a certain kernel feature that makes wine unable to launch some parts of programs...

I have to do that every time I reboot - but then again I hardly ever do, so I never looked into automating it.

----------


## Phaze08

So, I just transferred my WoW install from my windows partition which I plan on deleting sooner or later, and everything works fine, except for some reason I have to reconfigure only some of my addons...strange, its usually all of them if something gets lost or corrupt. While I havent done anything serious (Except fly around Org with no lag and tons of people.  :Very Happy:  ), the only issue im seeing so far is that I cant see chat bubbles....I see them but theyre empty in /s and /p chat. Im running in opengl, I have the registry tweak, before I was getting a painful 8fps. 
Dell XPS M1530
Nvidia GeForce 8400M GS
Intel core2duo 2.1GHz
4 GB Ram. 
If you need anymore info just ask.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vhaarr

> the only issue im seeing so far is that I cant see chat bubbles


That doesn't make any sense, I bet it's an issue with your WoW install. Same for your addons.

Your problems have nothing to do with either Wine or Linux, I think.

----------


## Phaze08

Well, it worked perfectly fine on windows and I can see the chat bubbles, but theyre just blank instead of having text in them. If everything else works good, I may just turn off the bubbles because they tend to get in the way in dungeons/etc.

Edit: One more thing, I cant access the battle.net news on my launcher. Is there a way to fix that?

----------


## cwwilson721

Actually, it IS your wine install (kind of).

For the 8400GS, there is NO registry 'tweak' needed, nor would one help.

The other issue that you mentioned, the 'news' issue, is because you installed IE into your wine install, right?

To make your WoW wine install 'stock' again, you can try the following:

(NOTE: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK! It WILL remove ALL wine programs installed in the default .wine folder!)

Make a copy of your '~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft folder, ONLY. NOT IN YOUR .WINE FOLDER! No other folders are needed to be copied to get WoW to work. If you wish to copy anything else, put it somewhere else. A separate drive for your WoW backup/copy is best, but as long as it's NOT under the .wine folder, you should be OK)Delete your .wine folder (MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BACKUP!)Run 'winecfg' in a terminal. It will recreate a 'bare' wine install. Let it also install Gecko if it asks (gecko is what displays you news feed. No Gecko, or if you install IE, then no news feed. Speaking from years of experience...lol)Copy the backup you made back to where it was originally.

Your 'Wine" menu under Applications won't be affected, nor any other launchers you made.

If you run WoW/wine 'stock and bare', everything should work. WoW/wine requires (with 1.3 wine, running in 'XP mode' for sound to guarantee work, and an Nvidia card/chip) no additional 'tweaks' to run, except changing your in-game settings to low, because of your card/chip. And I mean LOW. Not just the 'slider', but all your video settings. No AA, no shadows, no NOTHING. View distance will kill the FPS, too. You can always raise individual settings later to find what you think is acceptable.

When you install other programs into your 'wow' install of wine, like IE, things get borked. And if you need Vent, DON'T. Install Mangler. Works better, because it's a Linux-native client.

Also, your 8400GS is REAL SLOW for Cata level games (Better than Intel, but barely). Good luck trying to do more than a 5man, even with everything at low (Believe me, I know. I have one.)

If you have other programs that you HAVE to run under wine, run WoW in a separate WINEPREFIX (Explanation here)

Good luck

----------


## Phaze08

SO your saying I need to make a separate folder for WoW and just tell it to run from there? After I do a fresh install of wine? Also, I've ran with this gpu all through wrath, doing 25ms even with not much trouble. But its going to be slower because of wine, am I right? Sorry, Im new to linux lol.

Edit: Also, are you ABSOLUTELY sure I dont need registry edit? Cuz I took it out and even with everything turned town im getting around 13fps walking in a not busy part of town, where before I was in the 30s while flying in a crowded area.

----------


## cwwilson721

Do as you wish. Either run in separate "wow-wine" folder, and edit the laucher command to run from there, or redo the default wine folder (This is NOT reinstalling wine. This is just creating the settings that wine needs to run. To reinstall wine, you need to remove the packages, then reinstall through apt-get or whatever. There is no need in this case).

But if you run WoW 'bare', it will work. Add the registry 'fixes' if you want. Just don't ADD ANY OTHER WINDOWS APPS TO YOUR WOW INSTALL.

There are a few reasons for this.
Other apps (IE is a GREAT example) can/do mess up some WoW 'features' (Like the news launcher). WoW runs great all by itself.SECURITY/CONFIGURATION! More apps= more ways for things to go goofy. (Yes, wine CAN run some malware and virus things. In this vein, NEVER surf from within wine). If there are less reasons for things to go wrong, it's easier to figure out what the issue is (Ex: I installed wine 1.3.20 earlier today from a repo, and it made the mouse act like 'click to move'. I was getting dizzy spinning in circles. Since it affected all wine apps, I uninstalled that version, and installed 1.3.19, and all is fine. If I had 6-7 apps installed there, I would NOT know what to start with. Was it app foo, fee, or fye? Well, since it was WoW that messed up, and I knew the ONLY change I made from working to not was an upgrade to wine, it was an easy fix.It makes thing easierr to uninstall/reinstall if an app goes kablooey IF it is in it's own folder/install. I think it's easier to just delete the app folder, run 'winecfg', and reinstall that ONE app than have to do the same for 5-6 of them.

As an aside, what 'reg tweaks' did you do? (A link would be good. I'm ALWAYS on the lookout to get my WoW even higher FPS)

----------


## Tweak42

> SO your saying I need to make a separate folder for WoW and just tell it to run from there?


Wow fortunately operates needing only it's installed directory and none else therefore it's not going to complain it's missing something if you move it around. So here's a useful tip for wow directory management when messing with various wine versions and prefixes.

Using symbolic linking, you can put WoW directory anywhere and just link it into the "drive_c" in a .wine prefix folder.  Wine will see just like it was physically located there, and if you delete the prefix your wow directory is unaffected.  I do this because I accidentally deleted the wrong prefix once and it took my wow install with it.

For example linked from another drive:


```
/home/<username>/.wine/drive_c/Wow  -->  /media/sdd1/Wow
```

Then the launch command is simply:


```
wine "C:\Wow\Wow.exe"
```

Or linked to prefix ".wine-wow":


```
/home/<username>/.wine-wow/drive_c/Wow  -->  /media/sdd1/Wow
```

Then use launch command:


```
env WINEPREFIX="/home/<username>/.wine-wow" wine "C:\Wow\Wow.exe"
```

(Search if you want to do the cmd line way)
Creating symbolic links in file manager:
Hit F3 for 2 pane modeCtrl-H to unhide . directoriesBrowse to the two directoriesctrl-shift drag directory link from one to other

I have used symlinking to run wow off a separate small solid state drive (fast loading) or usb drive (portability).  You can even link to *cough* wow installed on ntfs windows partition (worked but I experience long pauses in loading/exiting).

So in conclusion; say you borked your wine install tweaking the registry or installing DX/IE9 something another.  Rename or delete the prefix directory, run wine to recreate clean prefix, relink Wow to drive_c and done.

----------


## cwwilson721

To tell the truth, that is EXACTLY what I do (symlink to the WoW folder), but I DO create different WINEPREFIX folders.

The reason why is that it is WAY too easy using the method described above to 'accidently' install a nefarious program into your main 'wine' install. Using different WINEPREFIX installs eliminates that very common issue, and thus, removes the issue of 'no news reader'.

But, everybody is different, and every install is different. So do as you wish. 

THAT is the REAL power of using Linux. There is no 'real' right way, nor is there a true 'wrong way'. There is only 'your way'.

Read up, learn, and apply.

Well, maybe that _is_ the 'right way'

----------


## dokhidamo

Recently moved to Ubuntu, trying to get WoW to work.
Good news, it does.
Bad news, it's missing 99% of models. Players show only helm and shoulders (and the arrow of my hunter's crossbow). Login is also bugged (see attachment). Using an ATI card with M2Shading already adjusted. Did the registry edit, no change, actually may have made it laggier.

Edit: Also crashes a few minutes into play. When it does that, it causes the entire system to lock up shortly afterward.

Pic of in-game: http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...Screenshot.png

----------


## thepiratefish

Sorry I'm being such a pain in the *** on this forum with the WoW question, but I understand very little about the language of linux and I think I almost have my problem solved. 

I started running WoW in a window and I added the line 

```
SET GxApi "OpenGL"
```

 in the spot where I think it goes and it solved my total blackout problem

Now, if I log in on either of my top lvl characters (which happen to be in Orgrimar) the program immediately experiences an error and has to close. If I enter the world on some of my lower level characters that are just out in the open, they don't experience this problem right away. I was on a level 8 rogue and I was able to run around kill things for about 15 minutes before I got the same error message.

----------


## t.rei

It would probably be usefull to tell us the error message.  :Wink:

----------


## thepiratefish

You raise an excellent point  :Razz: 

Do you want a screen shot of the error message box that pops up?

----------


## thepiratefish

this is the message

----------


## dokhidamo

> It would probably be usefull to tell us the error message.


I get no error, just freezes up.

----------


## thepiratefish

well I get that message after it freezes up....a few seconds later

----------


## t.rei

Hm, considering this is a wine error... and the freeze takes a while... I would try this:

Natty, current wine install, current video drivers.

Create a new wine configuration in a new wine prefix. (i.e. .wine-wow)
get winetricks
install the ms fonts
move or link your wow folder to the new wine-directory

run wow like this from a gnome-terminal: (obviously setting the desktop entry to your screens resolution)


```
WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine-wow" wine explorer /desktop=0,1920x1200 "$HOME/.wine-wow/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl
```

I guess that's what I would do. Oh and ofcourse do the obvious: delete the wow cache and the addons folder.  :Wink:

----------


## thepiratefish

I'm sorry I'm a total tard when it comes to some of this stuff. I moved the wow folder into program files under the wine C:\ drive. i ran that line in the terminal and it opened a blue desktop. when i try to run wow again it still gives me that message.

is there something i'm not doing?

----------


## dokhidamo

I have to ask. Could the problem be I didn't install from disk through wine, as I'm using the old world of warcraft I have installed from my windows 7 computer.

----------


## thepiratefish

I'm also doing that...I had it installed on vista professional and just copied it over. it was a little older...it patched right though once i tried to run it through wine

----------


## t.rei

I actually did that while back, when I used to still boot windows to game. So thats not the problem.

Considering it happens after a while of running wow, there is quite a chance that it's a bug in the graphics driver. You might want to reinstall that.

Also - the blue desktop is what that part of the line does: "explorer /desktop=0,1920x1200" - it basically creates a virtual windows desktop for the game to run, wich solves issues like dual screen settings. 

The important part is, that wow gets launched.

As for the other parts of my hints - that was merely to exclude chances of a borked up wine configuration.
So I'll take the time to make a step by step guide on how to get this going. At least how I got wow running smoothly (including ts3 etc) - will update this post in a moment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*### Wow config guide for a nvidia-graphics-cards system on ubuntu Natty. 
*Confirmed working by way too many hours of gaming.

_Tested on the current desktop environments and with the common windowmanagers: kde, gnome, gnome-shell, lxde, compiz, metacity, blackbox and some more (even fvwm2 - I just wouldn't call that 'current' )_

I give no guarantees for workiness of anything beyond this point!

* You should do a quick printout of this for reference.*



To get the latest nvidia driver from their site and install it on your system (omit this, if you don't want to use anything not from ubuntu - this might be *considered 'advanced' and MIGHT require you to do the same thing after a kernel oder xorg-upgrade* has taken place! - so keep the installer file somewhere safe - this will download it to your home folder.).

*1. Install the latest nvidia-drivers*
ctrl+alt+f2 and login using your username and password


```
sudo service gdm stop
wget ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/270.41.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.19.run
sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.19.run -a -q -s
sudo service gdm start; logout
```

now log back into your session (hopefully no errors are encountered and your new nvidia driver is loaded properly)
I have just seen, that there is another beta driver available from the nvidia-server. This MIGHT be worth a try if the above one fails: (ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Li...x86-275.09.run) Same procedure, just different wget link.

Now check if everything required is there:
alt+f2
gnome-terminal


```
glxinfo |grep direct
```

the output should contain: "direct rendering: Yes"
don't close this terminal window - we'll need it some more

*2: update your wine to version 1.3 from the ubuntu wine ppa.*


```
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
sudo apt-get install wine1.3 wine1.3-gecko winetricks
```

*3: Create a wine configuration specifically for wow*


```
export WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-wow
winecfg
```

you can close the winecfg window because it will be done creating a basic wine configuration in the new wine prefix (aka "a wine directory") in your home folder. Keep the terminal open that you used so far (this is important due to the export WINEPREFIX part)

*4. Install some files(fonts) for wow* 


```
winetricks corefonts
```

This will download and install the basic windows fonts to wine's windows-system-folder. No more no less.

*5. Move your Warcraft folder to the new .wine-wow one*


```
mv "$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft" "$HOME/.wine-wow/drive_c/Program Files/"
```

As you can see here - each seperate WINEPREFIX 'owns' it's seperate directory named exactly like the wineprefix. the dot in front of the name makes this a hidden one as is the default for this.

NOTE: If you are running another Language, i.e. German, the directory will be named 'Programme' instead of 'Program Files'.

*6. Disable ptrace_scope* 
This is a kernel thing that causes trouble for me - if you get a crash after typing your login and can't play, you need to do this. If not - well you are lucky. If you have to do it one, you need to do it after every reboot, I haven't really looked into automating it, since I hardly ever reboot.  :Wink: 


```
sudo su -
echo 0 >  /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
exit
```

*7. run wow from this new installation*
If you have a single monitor system, this will work:


```
WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine-wow" wine "$HOME/.wine-wow/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl
```

If you have a second monitor attached use the solution with the virtual explorer screen and ofcourse adjust the resolution to match your screen:


```
WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine-wow" wine explorer /desktop=0,1920x1200 "$HOME/.wine-wow/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl
```

Now if all this is successfull - you obviously dont want to run wow like that every time.

*8. Make an easy wow starter script*


```
sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/wow
```

And write in that file:
env WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine-wow"
wine explorer /desktop=0,1920x1200 "$HOME/.wine-wow/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl



```
sudo chmod ug+x /usr/local/bin/wow
```

You can now close the gnome-terminal and from now on run wow by simply doing "Alt+F2 wow". Or you can create a launcher on your desktop:

*9. (opt) create a launcher to click on your desktop*
Rightclick on your desktop -> create Launcher
Enter a name (i.e. WoW) and the command "wow" (without quotes) and select an icon by clicking on the little icon-placeholder on the left.
For example the nice svg version of the warcraft icon from http://kde-look.org/content/show.php...?content=41569

I think thats about all I ever did to run wow on ubuntu.

----------


## Phaze08

Why did you mention to delete the addons folder in the new wine directory for WoW? What does this do? Does everyone need to do that or just in some cases? Because I'm a pretty serious raid tank and raid healer, and I would probably suck without all my addons lol. Someone please explain. My wow runs ok right now, but I havent put it in its own directory. Been running it in windows as 11.04 has a few bugs and I'm hoping some updates will fix them soon. (Not Wine related though lol.)

----------


## t.rei

I wouldn't delete my addons really. But there is a slight chance, that a bug within one of the addons causes the crash of the wow client. For example, what if one of those addons just keeps using more and more memory? 

What you can do at any time however, is to move the addons folder out of the game folder (to your desktop, backup or whatever folder) and see if the game runs properly. If the problem persists, you might as well just put your addons back into place.

As for the cache folder - I do strongly suggest deleting it or it's contents every now and then. The improvement in loading times is minimal, and the chance of some fragments in there being bungled exists. (bosses hate the word 'bungled'? - dilbert)

----------


## dokhidamo

Yeah. Some addons used to have bugs where they'd take exponentially larger hunks of memory. And when you're out of memory, you slow down fast.

Edit: In reply to the guide above. Use the guide http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-t...ard-installed/ (only use the first command-line code) to find your graphics card. And also, AMD does provide drivers for linux. The above guide is for nvidia, use amd.com for amd drivers.

How do I move WoW if it's currently in host/Program Files (x86)/World of Warcraft?

----------


## Tweak42

> How do I move WoW if it's currently in host/Program Files (x86)/World of Warcraft?


You can move stuff via command line but the gui way I find easiest is:
Open file Nautilus file managerHit F3 to open 2 pane modeBrowse to source directory in one pane, and to target directory in otherFrom pane to pane, drag & drop to copy; holding shift will move

Untimely crashes may also be caused be corrupted game files.  Fortunately the blizzard repair tool in the wow directory works under wine, so you can use that to verify/repair all the game files without reinstalling from scratch.

----------


## dokhidamo

Ironically, I just spent all afternoon moving WoW to it's own partition  :Capital Razz: 
Ah well, more space that way.

I did the guide, still get my graphics errors (not sure about the crashing). Is there a method to install an AMD graphics driver? The guide's method gives me an error on the lines of "<file> cannot be opened"

Edit: Filename is "ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run"

----------


## thepiratefish

t.rei --that was an awesome tutorial. Thanks for taking the time to make it and post it  :Smile: 

unfortunately, I'm still getting locked up as soon as I enter the realm on my main characters :/

Perhaps this is my farewell to world of warcraft haha

----------


## t.rei

Considering that you don't get the crash when you enter the game as not-your-main... I figure it might actually be a problem of the game, it's settings or the addons. 

Short of reinstalling and hoping for a change, or opening a ticket from one of your alts and asking the GM about it (he does not even have to know you are running linux) I really don't know.

I expect the usual - platform independant - "delete Cache, Interface and WTF folder" has already been performed?

----------


## thepiratefish

Starting to narrow it down some more...I can get on low level alts in starting areas for a little bit..no more than 10 minutes tops. My lvl 30 alt is in org as well and I get the immediate crash.

This is what the terminal displays during the crash



```
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 0019), starting debugger...
```

----------


## thepiratefish

then this is the rest of of it



```
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0033fc04 EBP:0033fc64 EFLAGS:00210246(  R- --  I  Z- -P- )
 EAX:000083f1 EBX:00008000 ECX:00000de1 EDX:14e7a340
 ESI:00000000 EDI:11bec530
Stack dump:
0x0033fc04:  007d0a15 00000de1 00000000 000083f1
0x0033fc14:  00000100 00000100 00000000 00008000
0x0033fc24:  14e7a340 00000100 11bec530 00000100
0x0033fc34:  00000000 00000000 00000100 00000100
0x0033fc44:  0000813d 00000008 00000000 00000200
0x0033fc54:  14e82340 00008000 14e7a340 000083f1
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0033fc64)
  1 0x007d0c29 in wow (+0x3d0c28) (0x0033fcb8)
  2 0x007d0cd2 in wow (+0x3d0cd1) (0x0033fcc8)
  3 0x007b423a in wow (+0x3b4239) (0x0033fcd4)
  4 0x007b1625 in wow (+0x3b1624) (0x0033fcf8)
  5 0x006721a0 in wow (+0x27219f) (0x0033fd38)
  6 0x00812af9 in wow (+0x412af8) (0x0033fd68)
  7 0x0080fb6c in wow (+0x40fb6b) (0x0033fd90)
  8 0x008111ba in wow (+0x4111b9) (0x0033fde4)
  9 0x00811201 in wow (+0x411200) (0x0033fdfc)
  10 0x00407cb8 in wow (+0x7cb7) (0x0033fe90)
  11 0x7b85437c call_process_entry+0xb() in kernel32 (0x0033fea8)
  12 0x7b85501f ExitProcess+0xc9e() in kernel32 (0x0033fee8)
  13 0x7bc70be0 call_thread_func+0xb() in ntdll (0x0033fef8)
  14 0x7bc73770 call_thread_entry_point+0x6f() in ntdll (0x0033ffc8)
  15 0x7bc498ba call_dll_entry_point+0x659() in ntdll (0x0033ffe8)
0x00000000: -- no code accessible --
Modules:
Module    Address            Debug info    Name (153 modules)
PE      400000- 101b000    Export          wow
PE     1460000- 14fb000    Deferred        msvcr80
PE    3c8f0000-3d78785e    Deferred        battle.net
ELF    68000000-68140000    Export          libwine.so.1
ELF    68140000-682a1000    Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF    682a1000-682a5000    Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF    682a5000-682cb000    Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF    682cb000-682d3000    Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF    682d3000-682de000    Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF    682de000-682ea000    Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF    682ea000-68375000    Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE    68300000-68375000    \               gdi32
ELF    68375000-68419000    Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE    68390000-68419000    \               opengl32
ELF    68419000-68421000    Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF    68421000-68477000    Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF    68477000-6847c000    Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF    6847c000-68495000    Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF    68495000-68499000    Deferred        libxdamage.so.1
ELF    68499000-6849f000    Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF    6849f000-684a5000    Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF    684a5000-684af000    Deferred        libdrm.so.2
ELF    6859a000-6859e000    Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF    6859e000-685a4000    Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF    685a4000-685d8000    Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE    685b0000-685d8000    \               d3d9
ELF    685d8000-6870e000    Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE    685e0000-6870e000    \               wined3d
ELF    6870e000-6876a000    Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE    68720000-6876a000    \               wininet
ELF    6876a000-6877f000    Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF    6877f000-687a3000    Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE    68790000-687a3000    \               mpr
ELF    687a3000-68804000    Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE    687b0000-68804000    \               shlwapi
ELF    68804000-689dd000    Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE    68810000-689dd000    \               shell32
ELF    689dd000-68aca000    Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE    689f0000-68aca000    \               comctl32
ELF    68aca000-68b03000    Deferred        dinput<elf>
  \-PE    68ad0000-68b03000    \               dinput
ELF    68b03000-68c02000    Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE    68b20000-68c02000    \               ole32
ELF    68c02000-68c75000    Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE    68c10000-68c75000    \               rpcrt4
ELF    68c75000-68cd3000    Deferred        setupapi<elf>
  \-PE    68c80000-68cd3000    \               setupapi
ELF    68cd3000-68d0a000    Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE    68ce0000-68d0a000    \               winspool
ELF    68d0a000-68d1e000    Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE    68d10000-68d1e000    \               lz32
ELF    68d1e000-68d33000    Deferred        hid<elf>
  \-PE    68d20000-68d33000    \               hid
ELF    68d33000-68d53000    Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE    68d40000-68d53000    \               iphlpapi
ELF    68d53000-68de8000    Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE    68d60000-68de8000    \               winmm
ELF    68de8000-68e0f000    Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE    68df0000-68e0f000    \               msacm32
ELF    68e0f000-68e95000    Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF    68e95000-68ec4000    Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF    68ec4000-68eee000    Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF    68eee000-68f8f000    Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE    68f00000-68f8f000    \               winex11
ELF    68f8f000-68f93000    Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF    68f93000-68f9b000    Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF    68f9b000-68f9f000    Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF    68f9f000-68fa9000    Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF    68fa9000-69052000    Deferred        i965_dri.so
ELF    69052000-69142000    Deferred        libglsl.so
ELF    69142000-6914d000    Deferred        libdrm_intel.so.1
ELF    6914d000-69181000    Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE    69150000-69181000    \               uxtheme
ELF    69181000-691cb000    Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF    691cb000-69279000    Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF    69279000-6929d000    Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF    6929d000-692a1000    Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF    692a1000-69337000    Deferred        libgnutls.so.26
ELF    69337000-693ab000    Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF    693ab000-693b7000    Deferred        libavahi-common.so.3
ELF    693b7000-693c7000    Deferred        libavahi-client.so.3
ELF    693c7000-693cf000    Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF    693cf000-693d3000    Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF    693d3000-693e4000    Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF    693e4000-693e9000    Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF    693e9000-69426000    Deferred        libdbus-1.so.3
ELF    69426000-6942c000    Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF    6942c000-69474000    Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE    69430000-69474000    \               dsound
ELF    69474000-694aa000    Deferred        winealsa<elf>
  \-PE    69480000-694aa000    \               winealsa
ELF    694aa000-694eb000    Deferred        libpulse.so.0
ELF    694eb000-694ee000    Deferred        libx11-xcb.so.1
ELF    694ee000-694f4000    Deferred        libxtst.so.6
ELF    694f4000-694f9000    Deferred        libxcb-atom.so.1
ELF    694f9000-69542000    Deferred        libpulsecommon-0.9.22.so
ELF    69542000-6954b000    Deferred        libwrap.so.0
ELF    6954b000-695b1000    Deferred        libsndfile.so.1
ELF    695b1000-695fd000    Deferred        libflac.so.8
ELF    695fd000-69775000    Deferred        libvorbisenc.so.2
ELF    69775000-6979c000    Deferred        libvorbis.so.0
ELF    6979c000-697a3000    Deferred        libogg.so.0
ELF    697a3000-697a9000    Deferred        libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
ELF    697a9000-697c2000    Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE    697b0000-697c2000    \               msacm32
ELF    697c2000-697db000    Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE    697d0000-697db000    \               version
ELF    697db000-697f1000    Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE    697e0000-697f1000    \               midimap
ELF    697f1000-69847000    Deferred        wldap32<elf>
  \-PE    69800000-69847000    \               wldap32
ELF    69847000-6988c000    Deferred        libldap_r-2.4.so.2
ELF    6988c000-69899000    Deferred        liblber-2.4.so.2
ELF    69899000-698b0000    Deferred        libsasl2.so.2
ELF    698b0000-69932000    Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE    698c0000-69932000    \               msvcrt
ELF    69932000-699d0000    Deferred        crypt32<elf>
  \-PE    69940000-699d0000    \               crypt32
ELF    699d0000-699f7000    Deferred        winhttp<elf>
  \-PE    699e0000-699f7000    \               winhttp
ELF    699f7000-69a0d000    Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE    69a00000-69a0d000    \               psapi
ELF    69a20000-69a37000    Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF    69a37000-69a8f000    Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE    69a40000-69a8f000    \               dbghelp
ELF    6b701000-6b71f000    Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
ELF    6c742000-6c75a000    Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF    6cebf000-6ced8000    Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF    6d7fb000-6d829000    Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE    6d800000-6d829000    \               ws2_32
ELF    6e072000-6e076000    Deferred        libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
ELF    6e303000-6e324000    Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE    6e310000-6e324000    \               imm32
ELF    6f779000-6f894000    Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF    6fe6c000-6ff9e000    Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE    6fe80000-6ff9e000    \               user32
ELF    7145a000-714b4000    Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE    71470000-714b4000    \               advapi32
ELF    7159a000-7178d000    Deferred        libdricore.so
ELF    71d46000-71d5b000    Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF    71f13000-71f1c000    Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF    7358a000-735ba000    Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF    74217000-74233000    Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF    7489d000-748a7000    Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF    78145000-78211000    Deferred        libasound.so.2
ELF    79437000-79452000    Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE    79440000-79452000    \               dinput8
ELF    7b800000-7b97c000    Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE    7b810000-7b97c000    \               kernel32
ELF    7bc00000-7bcba000    Export          ntdll<elf>
  \-PE    7bc10000-7bcba000    \               ntdll
ELF    7bf00000-7bf04000    Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF    7c08a000-7c099000    Deferred        libxext.so.6
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 explorer.exe
    00000009    0
0000000e services.exe
    00000014    0
    00000010    0
    0000000f    0
00000011 winedevice.exe
    00000017    0
    00000013    0
    00000012    0
00000018 (D) C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
    00000040    0
    0000003f    0
    0000003e    0
    0000003d    0
    0000003c    0
    0000003b    0
    0000003a    0
    00000039    0
    00000038    0
    00000037    0
    00000036    0
    00000035    0
    00000034    0
    00000033    0
    00000032    0
    00000031    0
    0000002d    1
    0000002a    1
    00000028    0
    00000027    0
    00000026    0
    00000025    2
    00000024   15
    00000023   15
    00000021    0
    00000020    0
    0000001f    0
    0000001e    0
    0000001d    0
    0000001c    0
    0000001b    0
    00000019    0 <==
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0033fc64)
  1 0x007d0c29 in wow (+0x3d0c28) (0x0033fcb8)
  2 0x007d0cd2 in wow (+0x3d0cd1) (0x0033fcc8)
  3 0x007b423a in wow (+0x3b4239) (0x0033fcd4)
  4 0x007b1625 in wow (+0x3b1624) (0x0033fcf8)
  5 0x006721a0 in wow (+0x27219f) (0x0033fd38)
  6 0x00812af9 in wow (+0x412af8) (0x0033fd68)
  7 0x0080fb6c in wow (+0x40fb6b) (0x0033fd90)
  8 0x008111ba in wow (+0x4111b9) (0x0033fde4)
  9 0x00811201 in wow (+0x411200) (0x0033fdfc)
  10 0x00407cb8 in wow (+0x7cb7) (0x0033fe90)
  11 0x7b85437c call_process_entry+0xb() in kernel32 (0x0033fea8)
  12 0x7b85501f ExitProcess+0xc9e() in kernel32 (0x0033fee8)
  13 0x7bc70be0 call_thread_func+0xb() in ntdll (0x0033fef8)
  14 0x7bc73770 call_thread_entry_point+0x6f() in ntdll (0x0033ffc8)
  15 0x7bc498ba call_dll_entry_point+0x659() in ntdll (0x0033ffe8)
```

----------


## dokhidamo

My full terminal. From launch to crash.


```
dakota@ubuntu:~$ WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine-wow" wine "$HOME/.wine-wow/drive_c/Program Files/WorldofWarcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32f640,0x32fc40): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (3000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 3000
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x153bfe8,0x153c5e8): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x153bfe8,0x153c5e8): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x163e38c,0x163e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x163e38c,0x163e98c): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (3000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 3000
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x163e38c,0x163e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x163e38c,0x163e98c): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (3000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 3000
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x163e38c,0x163e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x163e38c,0x163e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32f464,0x32fa64): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32f464,0x32fa64): stub
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-3.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-2.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-1.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-0.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/enUS/wow-update-enUS-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-base-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/enUS/wow-update-enUS-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-base-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data\art.MPQ opened
archive Data\world.MPQ opened
archive Data\sound.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ed74,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ec38,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f118,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f190,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f054,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on HD-Audio Generic, disabling mixer
fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x146a60,0x146960): stub
fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x146a60,0x146960): stub
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x32f86c): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f338,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f1fc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:imm:ImmReleaseContext (0x40022, 0x13bf28): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a3e38c,0x1a3e98c): stub
archive Data\expansion1.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion2.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion3.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion1-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion2-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion3-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion1-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion2-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion3-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on execute access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
Register dump:
 CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0032fc04 EBP:0032fc64 EFLAGS:00210246(  R- --  I  Z- -P- )
 EAX:000083f1 EBX:00008000 ECX:00000de1 EDX:110c4030
 ESI:00000000 EDI:0f7aada8
Stack dump:
0x0032fc04:  007d0a15 00000de1 00000000 000083f1
0x0032fc14:  00000100 00000100 00000000 00008000
0x0032fc24:  110c4030 00000100 0f7aada8 00000100
0x0032fc34:  00000000 00000000 00000100 00000100
0x0032fc44:  0000813d 00000008 00000000 00000200
0x0032fc54:  110cc030 00008000 110c4030 000083f1
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0032fc64)
  1 0x007d0c29 in wow (+0x3d0c28) (0x0032fcb8)
  2 0x007d0cd2 in wow (+0x3d0cd1) (0x0032fcc8)
  3 0x007b423a in wow (+0x3b4239) (0x0032fcd4)
  4 0x007b1625 in wow (+0x3b1624) (0x0032fcf8)
  5 0x006721a0 in wow (+0x27219f) (0x0032fd38)
  6 0x00812af9 in wow (+0x412af8) (0x0032fd68)
  7 0x0080fb6c in wow (+0x40fb6b) (0x0032fd90)
  8 0x008111ba in wow (+0x4111b9) (0x0032fde4)
  9 0x00811201 in wow (+0x411200) (0x0032fdfc)
  10 0x00407cb8 in wow (+0x7cb7) (0x0032fe90)
  11 0x7b85919c call_process_entry+0xb() in kernel32 (0x0032fea8)
  12 0x7b859e3f ExitProcess+0xc9e() in kernel32 (0x0032fee8)
  13 0x7bc71e28 call_thread_func+0xb() in ntdll (0x0032fef8)
  14 0x7bc755ce in ntdll (+0x655cd) (0x0032ffc8)
  15 0x7bc49a3e call_dll_entry_point+0x61d() in ntdll (0x0032ffe8)
0x00000000: -- no code accessible --
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (153 modules)
PE	  400000- 101b000	Export          wow
PE	3c8f0000-3d78785e	Deferred        battle.net
PE	78130000-781cb000	Deferred        msvcr80
ELF	7b800000-7b99e000	Dwarf           kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b810000-7b99e000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bc00000-7bcba000	Dwarf           ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcba000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF	7cc70000-7ccad000	Deferred        libdbus-1.so.3
ELF	7ccad000-7ccbe000	Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF	7ccbe000-7ccce000	Deferred        libavahi-client.so.3
ELF	7ccce000-7cd42000	Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF	7cd42000-7cdd8000	Deferred        libgnutls.so.26
ELF	7cdd8000-7cdfc000	Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF	7cdfc000-7ceaa000	Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF	7cebc000-7cec1000	Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF	7cfc1000-7cfc5000	Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF	7cfc5000-7cfcd000	Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF	7cfcd000-7cfd9000	Deferred        libavahi-common.so.3
ELF	7cfd9000-7d009000	Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF	7d009000-7d053000	Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF	7d1a3000-7d1a7000	Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF	7d1a7000-7d1db000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE	7d1b0000-7d1db000	\               uxtheme
ELF	7d4f1000-7d5e1000	Deferred        libglsl.so
ELF	7d5e1000-7d7d4000	Deferred        libdricore.so
ELF	7d7d4000-7db27000	Deferred        r600_dri.so
ELF	7db27000-7db31000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	7db31000-7db40000	Deferred        libxi.so.6
ELF	7db40000-7db44000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	7db44000-7db4c000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	7db4c000-7db56000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	7db56000-7db5a000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	7db7a000-7dc25000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	7db90000-7dc25000	\               winex11
ELF	7dd32000-7dd5c000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	7dd5c000-7dd8b000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	7dd8b000-7de11000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	7de11000-7de48000	Deferred        libncurses.so.5
ELF	7de48000-7de71000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7de50000-7de71000	\               msacm32
ELF	7de71000-7df09000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	7de80000-7df09000	\               winmm
ELF	7df09000-7df1e000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	7df3e000-7df5f000	Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE	7df40000-7df5f000	\               iphlpapi
ELF	7df5f000-7df97000	Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE	7df70000-7df97000	\               winspool
ELF	7df97000-7dff6000	Deferred        setupapi<elf>
  \-PE	7dfa0000-7dff6000	\               setupapi
ELF	7dff6000-7e0f8000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	7e010000-7e0f8000	\               ole32
ELF	7e0f8000-7e2f3000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	7e100000-7e2f3000	\               shell32
ELF	7e33d000-7e352000	Deferred        hid<elf>
  \-PE	7e340000-7e352000	\               hid
ELF	7e352000-7e3c4000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	7e360000-7e3c4000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	7e3c4000-7e3fd000	Deferred        dinput<elf>
  \-PE	7e3d0000-7e3fd000	\               dinput
ELF	7e3fd000-7e42d000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	7e400000-7e42d000	\               ws2_32
ELF	7e42d000-7e521000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	7e440000-7e521000	\               comctl32
ELF	7e521000-7e585000	Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE	7e530000-7e585000	\               shlwapi
ELF	7e585000-7e5a9000	Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE	7e590000-7e5a9000	\               mpr
ELF	7e5a9000-7e5be000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	7e5be000-7e627000	Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE	7e5d0000-7e627000	\               wininet
ELF	7e627000-7e648000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e630000-7e648000	\               imm32
ELF	7e648000-7e777000	Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE	7e650000-7e777000	\               wined3d
ELF	7e777000-7e7ad000	Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE	7e780000-7e7ad000	\               d3d9
ELF	7e7ad000-7e7b6000	Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF	7e7b6000-7e7bc000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	7e7bc000-7e7c0000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	7e7c0000-7e7dc000	Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF	7e8c7000-7e8d1000	Deferred        libdrm.so.2
ELF	7e8d1000-7e8d7000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	7e8d7000-7e8dd000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	7e8dd000-7e8f6000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	7e8f6000-7e94c000	Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF	7e94c000-7ea67000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	7ea67000-7ea76000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	7ea76000-7ea8e000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	7ea8e000-7ea96000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	7ea9b000-7eab6000	Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE	7eaa0000-7eab6000	\               dinput8
ELF	7eab6000-7eb68000	Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE	7ead0000-7eb68000	\               opengl32
ELF	7eb68000-7ebc4000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	7eb70000-7ebc4000	\               advapi32
ELF	7ebc4000-7ec57000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	7ebd0000-7ec57000	\               gdi32
ELF	7ec57000-7ed8c000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	7ec70000-7ed8c000	\               user32
ELF	7ef8c000-7ef98000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	7ef98000-7efa3000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	7efa3000-7efba000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	7efba000-7efe0000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	7efe3000-7efe7000	Deferred        libxdamage.so.1
ELF	7efe7000-7f000000	Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE	7eff0000-7f000000	\               version
ELF	f214e000-f21a9000	Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE	f2160000-f21a9000	\               dbghelp
ELF	f4d47000-f4d6f000	Deferred        winhttp<elf>
  \-PE	f4d50000-f4d6f000	\               winhttp
ELF	f4d6f000-f4e19000	Deferred        crypt32<elf>
  \-PE	f4d80000-f4e19000	\               crypt32
ELF	f4e19000-f4eae000	Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE	f4e30000-f4eae000	\               msvcrt
ELF	f4eae000-f4ec5000	Deferred        libsasl2.so.2
ELF	f4ec5000-f4ed2000	Deferred        liblber-2.4.so.2
ELF	f4ed2000-f4f17000	Deferred        libldap_r-2.4.so.2
ELF	f4f22000-f4f37000	Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE	f4f30000-f4f37000	\               psapi
ELF	f4f37000-f4f8f000	Deferred        wldap32<elf>
  \-PE	f4f40000-f4f8f000	\               wldap32
ELF	f612f000-f6156000	Deferred        libvorbis.so.0
ELF	f6156000-f62ce000	Deferred        libvorbisenc.so.2
ELF	f62ce000-f631a000	Deferred        libflac.so.8
ELF	f631a000-f6380000	Deferred        libsndfile.so.1
ELF	f6380000-f63c9000	Deferred        libpulsecommon-0.9.22.so
ELF	f63c9000-f640a000	Deferred        libpulse.so.0
ELF	f640a000-f64d6000	Deferred        libasound.so.2
ELF	f65f4000-f660a000	Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE	f6600000-f660a000	\               midimap
ELF	f660a000-f6611000	Deferred        libogg.so.0
ELF	f6611000-f661a000	Deferred        libwrap.so.0
ELF	f661a000-f661f000	Deferred        libxcb-atom.so.1
ELF	f661f000-f6625000	Deferred        libxtst.so.6
ELF	f6625000-f6628000	Deferred        libx11-xcb.so.1
ELF	f6629000-f6642000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	f6630000-f6642000	\               msacm32
ELF	f6642000-f6648000	Deferred        libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
ELF	f6648000-f668b000	Deferred        winealsa<elf>
  \-PE	f6650000-f668b000	\               winealsa
ELF	f668b000-f66d3000	Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE	f6690000-f66d3000	\               dsound
ELF	f7425000-f7429000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	f7429000-f7586000	Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF	f7586000-f759f000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	f75a6000-f75ac000	Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF	f75ac000-f75b0000	Deferred        libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
ELF	f75b1000-f75b6000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF	f75b7000-f75bf000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	f75bf000-f7700000	Dwarf           libwine.so.1
ELF	f7702000-f7720000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
ELF	f7720000-f7721000	Deferred        [vdso].so
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\WorldofWarcraft\Wow.exe
	00000054    0
	00000053    0
	00000052    0
	00000051    0
	00000050    0
	0000000d    0
	0000000b    0
	00000047    0
	00000046    0
	00000045    0
	00000044    0
	00000043    0
	00000042    0
	00000041    0
	00000040    0
	0000003f    0
	0000003e    0
	0000003d    0
	0000003c    0
	0000003b    0
	0000003a    0
	00000036    1
	00000033    1
	00000031    0
	00000030    0
	0000002f    0
	0000002e    2
	0000002d   15
	0000002c   15
	0000002a    0
	00000029    0
	00000028    0
	00000027    0
	00000026    0
	00000025    0
	00000024    0
	00000023    0
	00000021    0
	00000009    0 <==
0000000e services.exe
	0000001c    0
	00000014    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000011 winedevice.exe
	00000018    0
	00000017    0
	00000013    0
	00000012    0
00000019 plugplay.exe
	0000001d    0
	0000001b    0
	0000001a    0
0000001e explorer.exe
	0000001f    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0032fc64)
  1 0x007d0c29 in wow (+0x3d0c28) (0x0032fcb8)
  2 0x007d0cd2 in wow (+0x3d0cd1) (0x0032fcc8)
  3 0x007b423a in wow (+0x3b4239) (0x0032fcd4)
  4 0x007b1625 in wow (+0x3b1624) (0x0032fcf8)
  5 0x006721a0 in wow (+0x27219f) (0x0032fd38)
  6 0x00812af9 in wow (+0x412af8) (0x0032fd68)
  7 0x0080fb6c in wow (+0x40fb6b) (0x0032fd90)
  8 0x008111ba in wow (+0x4111b9) (0x0032fde4)
  9 0x00811201 in wow (+0x411200) (0x0032fdfc)
  10 0x00407cb8 in wow (+0x7cb7) (0x0032fe90)
  11 0x7b85919c call_process_entry+0xb() in kernel32 (0x0032fea8)
  12 0x7b859e3f ExitProcess+0xc9e() in kernel32 (0x0032fee8)
  13 0x7bc71e28 call_thread_func+0xb() in ntdll (0x0032fef8)
  14 0x7bc755ce in ntdll (+0x655cd) (0x0032ffc8)
  15 0x7bc49a3e call_dll_entry_point+0x61d() in ntdll (0x0032ffe8)
```

And pic of error box:

The error occured instantly upon entering game this time.

----------


## thepiratefish

sounds/looks like we're in the same boat

----------


## dokhidamo

this probably won't help but I am going to try to do a native install of WoW instead of using my windows one. Since my windows was 64 bit and I got this line of error in the terminal


```
page fault on execute access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code
```

----------


## t.rei

Well yes, mixing 64 and 32 bit is always a bad idea. I am not shure if and what is specifically 64 bit in a warcraft installation, but doing a clean install might solve some problems then. good luck.

----------


## rwestenb

I'm posting this message in desperation. I've been using Ubuntu for less than a day, my other laptop with Windows 7 harddrive broke, and this laptop is on loan from a friend. 

I'm trying to install and play World of Warcraft 4.1. Installation is successful, although the first problem i experienced was that the mouse didn't align correctly, which was frustrating but somehow I managed to fix it while fiddling with Applications>Wine>Configure Wine> Graphics. 

Although, now, I'm having problems with random crashes, all before I'm able to "Enter World". Sometimes, if I start WoW, and I leave it to idle for a few seconds it crashes. Although, I can enter my email/pass quickly enough and get to the realm type/ area select screen. Then, I can select my realm and select my character, but this is usually as far as I get. Once I click "Enter World" and the loading screen comes up, is where I run into major problems. Most of the time, when the loading screen is finished, the screen goes back to the character selection screen with the default Blizzard UI superimposed over it. (I hope I described it well, I would take a screenshot if the computer didn't crash at this point). The farthest I've ever got in the game, is where I logged on in an inn in Orgrimmar, and 1 second later the screen turned black and froze up.

Here is a photo album of my WINE 1.3.20 settings: 
http://imgur.com/a/P3Gh3#eX4oh

System Info (from System Monitor)
http://i.imgur.com/Q4EtV.png

Graphics Card (Radeon Mobility X600)
http://i.imgur.com/FxPQ6.png

Results of sudo lspci |more
http://i.imgur.com/h1tkg.png

RAM check
http://i.imgur.com/WHWDD.png

*Summary*: Running Ubuntu 10.10(maverick), 1.2gb memory, Intel Pentium M Processor 1.73 GHZ, Radeon Mobility X600 Graphics Card. 

WoW freezes repeatedly, mostly in the first loading screen after the character select screen.


*Other important info:* 
*I did the Registry tweak*

*"Reg tweak*
This is a simple registry edit for Wine that either will  either fix graphical glitches, increase framerate, or even stop the game  from crashing, or it will create glitches, decrease the performance,  and even make the game crash. You should give it a try to see what is  does for you, as you may always easily remove it again, if it acts  negatively for you.
 
  Open a terminal window, type _regedit_ and  press enter. This will start the Wine equivalent of the windows  registry editor. If you are familiar with using the registry editor  under windows then this is pretty much the same.

Notice: the guide below is case sensitive!

1. Find this key _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\_
2. Highlight the wine folder in the left hand pane by clicking left on it. The icon should change to an open folder
3. Right-click on the wine folder and select _[NEW]__[KEY]_
4. Replace the text _New Key #1_ with _OpenGL_
5. Right-click in the right hand pane and select _[NEW]_ then _[String Value]_
6. Replace _New Value #1_ with _DisabledExtensions_
7. Then double click anywhere on the line, a dialog box will open.
8. In the value field type _GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object_

"

*Also, I tweaked config.wtf too*, as seen below

*Graphics troubleshooting*

 If you are having trouble with your graphics, here is a few tweaks you could try. 

*Config.wtf*

 Add the following to Config.wtf:  
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET ffxGlow "0"Note that disabling ffxGlow may also enable antialiasing for some users. 
If you experience a problem with missing character and object models, and/or the login windows background is black, add: 
SET M2UseShaders "0"


In conclusion: Please help me.  :KDE Star: 

edit: I installed WoW using blizzard downloader, I don't have the CDs unfortunately.

----------


## Tweak42

> I'm trying to install and play World of Warcraft 4.1. Installation is successful, although the first problem i experienced was that the mouse didn't align correctly, which was frustrating but somehow I managed to fix it while fiddling with Applications>Wine>Configure Wine> Graphics.


There was a regression in the wine 1.3.20 that messed up the mouse input.  I'm still running 1.3.19 because of it.




> Although, now, I'm having problems with random crashes, all before I'm able to "Enter World". Sometimes, if I start WoW, and I leave it to idle for a few seconds it crashes. Although, I can enter my email/pass quickly enough and get to the realm type/ area select screen. Then, I can select my realm and select my character, but this is usually as far as I get. Once I click "Enter World" and the loading screen comes up, is where I run into major problems. Most of the time, when the loading screen is finished, the screen goes back to the character selection screen with the default Blizzard UI superimposed over it. (I hope I described it well, I would take a screenshot if the computer didn't crash at this point). The farthest I've ever got in the game, is where I logged on in an inn in Orgrimmar, and 1 second later the screen turned black and froze up.


Unfortunately the X600 falls into the category of unsupported legacy hardware and will not work with the latest proprietary AMD catalyst linux drivers.  Are you using the latest open source radeon drivers?  Are you launching wow using opengl or dx9 mode?  Enable by "*-opengl*" after the _wine wow.exe_ command or adding *SET gxApi "opengl"* to your config.wtf




> edit: I installed WoW using blizzard downloader, I don't have the CDs unfortunately.


Using the downloader is essentially the same as a CD install, just slower to finish.  I read a report of problems when playing while client is background streaming client content.  If you haven't logged in using a Cataclysm enabled account, you can still force the launcher to download all the content by: 

Make sure World of Warcraft and/or the launcher and background downloader are completely closed.Open up your World of Warcraft folder.Open your WTF folder.Open Launcher.wtf in Notepad and change the "accountType" line from LK to CT.Open Config.wtf in Notepad and change the "accountType" line from LK to CT.


Note: Your hardware is pretty slow to actually play wow (even if you were using windows), but you should still be able to login and move around town.

----------


## cwwilson721

Just one addition to Tweak42's post:
Since before Cata came out, if you append '-opengl' to the launch command, WoW will add the opengl line to your config.wtf file for you, no need to edit anymore.
And that mouse regression in 1.3.20 is a bugger..I do the same, running 1.3.19 just so I don't get dizzy...lol (Mine works like 'click to move' is checked...)

----------


## rwestenb

Thanks for your replies. Running WoW in wine from terminal made everything work for me.

----------


## dokhidamo

updated my graphics driver and now it works. Though I get lower FPS on linux than windows, any solutions? I use switchable graphics.

----------


## Tweak42

> updated my graphics driver and now it works. Though I get lower FPS on linux than windows, any solutions? I use switchable graphics.


How much lower?  If it's drastically bad, you can try some of the suggestions under "Graphics related issues": http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=23352

I've had success with multi-core processor wine patch to reach windows performance parity but at the loss of some stability.  Without it I run about 80% of windows, but it's playable in both cases.

I don't believe the switchable graphics itself would impede wow performance, as long as X server is using the faster discrete 3D accelerator and loading the highest performance drivers.

----------


## ae1234

rGL fps patch for wine
http://www.aewi.info/rgl/

discussion
http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11674#c72

----------


## dokhidamo

> rGL fps patch for wine
> http://www.aewi.info/rgl/
> 
> discussion
> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11674#c72


how do you install that?

also, what should I do if it now starts often crashing?

----------


## Tweak42

> how do you install that?
> 
> also, what should I do if it now starts often crashing?


To install you need to download the wine source code, apply the rGL patch and then compile wine.  This process does require use of the terminal command line.  It also allows multiple versions of wine to exist in system.  This tutorial covers the steps fairly clearly if you're interested in attempting.

An easier, alternative way is to use Aigars Mahinovs Wine with Pulse support patches PPA instead of the Ubuntu Wine Team PPA.  However since this replaces the existing ubuntu wine install with a special patched version and thus may affect other installed applications that rely on wine.  Since this method is just a plain wine version swap, it should not require any changes to existing wine prefixes and launchers.

If you have crashes, you can just go back to the wine version that's stable.  If you have any feedback or questions for the devs regarding this patch, address it in wine bugzilla entry.

FYI: I received a reply from Codeweavers regarding this patch; they consider it to messy for inclusion in CX or the main wine tree, and that resources would be better used focusing on improving dual core support in wine as a whole.

----------


## miwtallmiwtalt

Hello, I have recently begun using Ubuntu at a very basic level, and was able to install and patch WoW "up to date".  However, when I hit Play on the launcher, the following error message appears.  I am wondering if anyone can spot something here that might identify the problem:

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
ProcessID: 71
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:688ADDE6

The instruction at "0x688ADDE6" referenced memory at "0x00000059".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 14333
Version: 4.2.0
Type: WoW
Platform: X86
Settings: 
SET readTOS "-1"
SET readEULA "-1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET checkAddonVersion "1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET playIntroMovie "0"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET accounttype "CL"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET installType "Retail"

----------


## miwtallmiwtalt

I noticed from what people said about the WTF.config folder (which I haven't created yet as far as I can tell), that my RunOnce.Installer.wtf file had SET accounttype "CL" which I changed to "CT" based on other posts in the forum talking about LK-->CT solve; this has got my downloader churning again & I hope this will resolve some of the above.  Don't want to waste anyone's time.

----------


## miwtallmiwtalt

After some patching and doing a driver update for my nvidia card, I am currently logged in and playing WoW again.

Thanks to everyone who has posted in these forums on how to install and troubleshoot Ubuntu-->WoW.  I found most of the solutions from previous advice and discussion.  You've helped a random game <3er get back down the rabbit hole :Smile:

----------


## dokhidamo

added the wine patch and now I'm really messed up.

Textures random flicker and sometimes bug out and stretch or shift colors.

----------


## Tweak42

> added the wine patch and now I'm really messed up.
> 
> Textures random flicker and sometimes bug out and stretch or shift colors.


(I think you mention you were using ATI)
Try running both direct3d and opengl modes to see if it makes any difference.  
Check that your video drivers are up to date.  Although I don't have any first hand experience with ATI chips I have see reports often enough that updating drivers fix wow glitchy-ness.

Lastly if all else fails, roll back to a wine version without the rGL patch.  It is experimental, so check back periodically when either a new wine version, rGL patch or video driver releases.  I may auto-magically work.

RE: rGL patch: I have had some instability and seen some strange offset glow effects offset behavior with the rGL but no randoms flickers and color shifting textures.

----------


## inguz

hello  all, i have bought all of the world of warcraft cd with the intention  of installing all of them onto my linux, i have made a directories of  the first cd(a directories is also a folder isn't it? :Confused: )  i have started the installations but each time it stop at a diferent  place ad asks for the first cd to be inserted into the computer. I put  it in and it doesn't do anyhting, even if i keep pressing ok it justr  keeps on coming up. then when i press cancel, half of the time it just  stop the installation or carrys on as if nothing ever happened. any  suggestions?

----------


## ergo-proxy

> hello  all, i have bought all of the world of warcraft cd with the intention  of installing all of them onto my linux, i have made a directories of  the first cd(a directories is also a folder isn't it?)  i have started the installations but each time it stop at a diferent  place ad asks for the first cd to be inserted into the computer. I put  it in and it doesn't do anyhting, even if i keep pressing ok it justr  keeps on coming up. then when i press cancel, half of the time it just  stop the installation or carrys on as if nothing ever happened. any  suggestions?


Follow the installation procedure under this link:
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=23352

----------


## inguz

i have now reached a new step on the long adventure of wow on linux, i have wow (the original, didn't want to go to all the trouble of installing all of them right now)installed and up to date, i have been able to enter the game for a while twice without it crashing and so far have been able to get a tauren paladin to level 7 but every other time it crashes right after, during or 1 second after the loading screen and i just can't see why, i have done every thing in the installation tutorials. Any one have the same problem?

----------


## cwwilson721

> i have now reached a new step on the long adventure of wow on linux, i have wow (the original, didn't want to go to all the trouble of installing all of them right now)installed and up to date, i have been able to enter the game for a while twice without it crashing and so far have been able to get a tauren paladin to level 7 but every other time it crashes right after, during or 1 second after the loading screen and i just can't see why, i have done every thing in the installation tutorials. Any one have the same problem?


What hardware?
Are you running in D3D or OpenGL?
Do you have proprietary drivers installed?

What you describe is an opengl issue. It is NOT a 'long road' to get WoW working PERFECT if you have a AMD or Nvidia grahics, and do the above.

It's EASY.

----------


## inguz

> What hardware?
> Are you running in D3D or OpenGL?
> Do you have proprietary drivers installed?
> 
> What you describe is an opengl issue. It is NOT a 'long road' to get WoW working PERFECT if you have a AMD or Nvidia grahics, and do the above.
> 
> It's EASY.


toshiba equium EA60-157
i am running it in OpenGL
yes i have the proprietary drivers installed and my graphics card is ATI Radeon mobility 7000 IGP hope this helps
and if it helps anyone here is my config.wtf:
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET movie "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "200"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "4"
SET Gamma "0.600000"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET farclip "185"
SET installType "Retail"
SET enterWorld "1"
SET playIntroMovie "4"
SET accounttype "BC"
SET realmName "Akama"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET particleDensity "10"
SET baseMip "1"
SET environmentDetail "50"
SET textureFilteringMode "0"
SET weatherDensity "0"
SET movieSubtitle "1"
SET gameTip "61"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET UIFaster "2"
SET UseVertexShaders "0"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET maxFPS "25"
SET maxFPSBk "25"
SET gxResolution "800x600"
SET gxVSync "0"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Sound_EnableSFX "0"
SET Sound_EnableAmbience "0"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET Sound_EnableAllSound "0"
SET Sound_EnableDSPEffects "0"

----------


## inguz

anyone?

----------


## Tweak42

> toshiba equium EA60-157
> i am running it in OpenGL
> yes i have the proprietary drivers installed and my graphics card is ATI Radeon mobility 7000 IGP hope this helps


AMD dropped support for the proprietary Radeon mobile 7000 linux driver several years ago.  The only option is to use the open source driver.  However even with the open source driver I'm not sure the game will even run at a playable frame rate with only 64mb of DDR video memory.

Blizzard states WOW minimum system requirements as Radeon 9500 video card or better.  This implies needing 128mb that which most Radeon 9500 series in that era had.

Still it's not impossible to get working.  Just beware that not only are you running on ancient integrated video hardware that was never that well supported for 3D in linux, but is also below the windows requirements for the game.

----------


## inguz

> AMD dropped support for the proprietary Radeon mobile 7000 linux driver several years ago.  The only option is to use the open source driver.  However even with the open source driver I'm not sure the game will even run at a playable frame rate with only 64mb of DDR video memory.
> 
> Blizzard states WOW minimum system requirements as Radeon 9500 video card or better.  This implies needing 128mb that which most Radeon 9500 series in that era had.
> 
> Still it's not impossible to get working.  Just beware that not only are you running on ancient integrated video hardware that was never that well supported for 3D in linux, but is also below the windows requirements for the game.


by also below the windows requirements does that mean i shouldn't transfer to windows xp? i am also allright with low framerate and all, as long i can stop it crashing on me the window that opens keeps on telling me that it might be because of a deficiency in wine, i am using 1.3 but previously used 1.2 and had the same problem. I am running linux 10.10 but thinking about upgrading to 11.04. I have also already done the wine tweak and didn't seem to do anything.any suggestions?maybe take a look at my config.wtf on the previous page see if anyone can notice what the probvlem is

----------


## cwwilson721

> by also below the windows requirements does that mean i shouldn't transfer to windows xp? i am also allright with low framerate and all, as long i can stop it crashing on me the window that opens keeps on telling me that it might be because of a deficiency in wine, i am using 1.3 but previously used 1.2 and had the same problem. I am running linux 10.10 but thinking about upgrading to 11.04. I have also already done the wine tweak and didn't seem to do anything.any suggestions?maybe take a look at my config.wtf on the previous page see if anyone can notice what the probvlem is


The problem is your hardware.

If the videochip is NOT supported by the Proprietary Drivers, why did you say it was?

The open-source drivers, while a VERY worthwhile project (and does an AMAZING job), just DOES NOT DO 3D WELL ENOUGH TO PLAY WOW ON OLD HARDWARE.

So:
Unsupported hardwareYou said you had proprietary drivers installed, when there are none.
What else? It does make people trying to help a bit uncomfortable when we are misled. What else is REALLY going on?

Since you said you read everything, I now assume you haven't (or you would know about the 'unsupported' part, and why you can't play).

I do hate to say this, but for now, until the open source drivers improve (which they are doing, but it takes a LONG time), you just may not be able to play.

----------


## inguz

i have linked the page that might convince you about the proprietary driver. I also do not think you have properly read every thing i said sstarting from the previous page because i havealready been able to play twice so i think it must be something to do with wine or my config.wtf

----------


## cwwilson721

I can read.

But, obviously, you don't know what a MODEM is.

Your issue is VIDEO.

Case closed.

----------


## inguz

> I can read.
> 
> But, obviously, you don't know what a MODEM is.
> 
> Your issue is VIDEO.
> 
> Case closed.


explain?

----------


## Tweak42

> explain?


The screen shot you posted only shows a proprietary *dialup modem* driver loaded.  If you had a proprietary *graphics/video* driver loaded, there would also be a entry listed for it.

In summary, you are already running the open source radeon driver.  It will work fine for 2D and 3D compiz desktop rendering effects, but beyond that don't expect much.

The fault in stability most likely lies with the drivers, not wine, but you will need to experiment with different versions if you have the patience and skill. 

Adjusting the config.wtf is mainly for performance and graphical glitches.  Any changes made there should be done after you can get the game running stable.

----------


## inguz

> you will need to experiment with different versions if you have the patience and skill.


ok will do so, i'll post back when it works(if it works)

----------


## wc5b

I am running 11.04 Ubuntu with wine and I have something weird happening. I can't start WoW via the installer (via the Play button). It just closes the window and nothing happens. Once doing that I can't reopen the installer at all. I can only start it by using the terminal to navigate to the wine folder and using ./Wow.exe . The game runs just fine once up that way. I tried to use the repair function. After that, the installer made me reinstall over 5GB and same thing is happening. Any ideas?

----------


## cwwilson721

It's a well known issue, and only "guaranteed" workaround is to edit the launcher command to run "Wow.exe" instead of the default "Launcher.exe".

Blizz blew it on that one. Windows users (some) are also having this issue.

----------


## Tweak42

I bypassed the launcher and went straight for the wow.exe when I was using windows anyway.  You really only need it when patching, or if you like to keep abreast of the latest blizzard news.  Since most of the news was stuff to sell (doesn't interest me) and I get my wow coverage from the fan sites, I don't use launcher.

----------


## colezajicek

New to linux, running ubuntu 11.04, trying to run wow using playonlinux. everything goes fine and it gets to the install page, click install, it brings up the eula page, but there is no eula there. just a grey box. i cant scroll to the end to accept it. i tried going to the config.wtf and setting the eula to read but it didnt change anything. help please. let me know what information you need if any

----------


## dokhidamo

So I've been running WoW fine, except for an average of 20 FPS. Only now become noticable as it's impacted my game by dipping to 10 anytime I'm instanced.

Running in OpenGl, any possible fix?

----------


## Tweak42

> So I've been running WoW fine, except for an average of 20 FPS. Only now become noticable as it's impacted my game by dipping to 10 anytime I'm instanced.
> 
> Running in OpenGl, any possible fix?


Can't recommend anything unless you post your software & hardware setup and what you have tried in the guides.

----------


## click4pranab

Dear friends, can any one tale me How to open *.lzh file in ubuntu.

----------


## cwwilson721

> Dear friends, can any one tale me How to open *.lzh file in ubuntu.


Not in here.

Search the forums.

----------


## Mocker

Has anyone else updated to Wine 1.3.27 and had problems logging in? The Wine 1.3.27 update cropped up along with a bunch of others in the Update Manager that I installed last night (memo to self: when this gets fixed, remove the Wine repository dummy! Don;t fix what ain't broke!).

Anyhow, today, trying to log into WoW, I get the error: 




> There was an error logging in. Please try again later. If the problem persists, please contact Technical Support at: http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=21014


I rebooted into Windows 7 and tried logging in there... everything is fine. Switching back, I get the same error. 


When starting WoW from a console, I get tons of spew right after I enter my password:



```
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90._encode_pointer' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90._decode_pointer' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._except_handler4_common' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90._encoded_null' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._initterm_e' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.__CppXcptFilter' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._time32' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._gmtime32' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90.__clean_type_info_names_internal' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._stat64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90.__sys_nerr' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._fstat64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._gmtime64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.__iob_func' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._time64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._iswalpha_l' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._free_locale' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._create_locale' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.strcat_s' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.sprintf_s' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.strncpy_s' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.strcpy_s' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._strtoui64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._strtoi64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.strnlen' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90._stat32' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
fixme:ntdll:RtlNtStatusToDosErrorNoTeb no mapping for 80000100
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90._encode_pointer' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90._decode_pointer' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._except_handler4_common' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90._encoded_null' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._initterm_e' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.__CppXcptFilter' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._time32' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._gmtime32' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90.__clean_type_info_names_internal' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._stat64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90.__sys_nerr' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._fstat64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._gmtime64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.__iob_func' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._time64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._iswalpha_l' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._free_locale' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._create_locale' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.strcat_s' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.sprintf_s' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.strncpy_s' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.strcpy_s' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._strtoui64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt._strtoi64' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
err:module:find_forwarded_export function not found for forward 'msvcrt.strnlen' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll". If you are using builtin L"msvcr80.dll", try using the native one instead.
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'msvcr90._stat32' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msvcr80.dll"
wine: Call from 0x7bc49c70 to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._set_printf_count_output, aborting
fixme:ntdll:RtlNtStatusToDosErrorNoTeb no mapping for 80000100
```

So... very unhappy with some msv* libraries. My setup is pretty generic... I don't have any native libraries loaded, and haven't changed the config other than having upgraded wine. I've no idea of these errors are new or not. I usually launch wine from a desktop icon, so that spew could have been there back when it was working, too.

Any ideas what's up? Anyone with the same problem? I think I will try to revert to an older build of Wine, rather than messing around with native libraries.

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

Sometimes with Wine updates, your wine prefix can become corrupt. I've had that happen to me before so I just did the following with a few of my windows games and it worked fine.

Try going into your home folder and renaming 



```
~/.wine

to

~/.wine_bak
```

then run winecfg so it generates a new wine prefix. Go through the setup process of what you would normally do to run wow in wine. Except this time instead of downloading and installing wow. Just copy your old World of Warcraft folder in 



```
~/.wine_bak/Program Files/

to
~/.wine/Program Files/
```

that way you don't lose any of your settings or have to re-install your addon's.

once you've copied everything over you should be able to delete ~/.wine_bak

Now I make no guarantees that this procedure will work..but as I said above I have had success with it in the past.

----------


## cwwilson721

My actual WoW "install" is on a separate hard drive, and have a link to it in "Program Files".

That way, if/when wine borks, I can just delete it, and run winecfg again, then make a new link, and I'm up and running in less than 2 minutes.

The main advantage is that I can have many 'bottles' or wine prefixes. Then when one fails, I don't lose all of them.

BTW, I 'updated' to 27, and have had no issues.

----------


## Mocker

> Try going into your home folder and renaming 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ~/.wine
> 
> to
> 
> ...



That worked perfectly! Thanks!

----------


## sunfromhere

Hello,

I'm also joining the club of "low fps in WoW on Wine". When I say low, I mean 5 fps; it rarely gets to 20 (5 to 10 in Stormwind, 9 to 20 in Elwyn and battlegrounds). That's a swift death in battlegrounds.

So, the hardware is this one - HP Pavillion g7 1110sm(link), Ubuntu is 11.04, and Wine is 1.3.15.

My eyes are bleeding from reading tips, tweaks, help - I've done them all (the openGL run, the registry, the dlls, the config file, debug wine, even tried Ubuntu Classic Desktop (no effects) and connecting to router via cable). Nothing has helped.

I refuse to believe that this laptop cannot run WoW on lowest settings with a decent fps. There must be something that can still be done. At the moment, the fps is worst than on my old laptop (HP Compaq 6800s with Vista). 

I would greatly appreciate any fresh ideas!

Edit: Just tried Crossover Games Demo, fps still so low...

----------


## Tweak42

Did you install the proprietary Radeon drivers or are you still using the stock open source ones that are loaded by default?

The open source drivers generally work, but lack in performance, thus you want to run the proprietary if you are running opengl games.

Recommend 1st adding the X Updates PPA repository for the latest fglrx drivers.  Then installing them from the "Additional Drivers" tool.





> Hello,
> 
> I'm also joining the club of "low fps in WoW on Wine". When I say low, I mean 5 fps; it rarely gets to 20 (5 to 10 in Stormwind, 9 to 20 in Elwyn and battlegrounds). That's a swift death in battlegrounds.
> 
> So, the hardware is this one - HP Pavillion g7 1110sm(link), Ubuntu is 11.04, and Wine is 1.3.15.
> 
> My eyes are bleeding from reading tips, tweaks, help - I've done them all (the openGL run, the registry, the dlls, the config file, debug wine, even tried Ubuntu Classic Desktop (no effects) and connecting to router via cable). Nothing has helped.
> 
> I refuse to believe that this laptop cannot run WoW on lowest settings with a decent fps. There must be something that can still be done. At the moment, the fps is worst than on my old laptop (HP Compaq 6800s with Vista). 
> ...

----------


## Rbfelver

Hey guys, first post, hopefully this one will count.  I've been trying to get WoW running on my laptop, Dell Studio 1537.  Intel graphics chip.  I've had a myriad of issues getting this game to play, all drivers are up to date as far as I know, using the Wine 1.3.17, wow is up to date.  I'm running it under OpenGL and as soon as I get into the game world it crashes, sometimes it takes 2 seconds to crash, sometimes 10, but every time I'm getting the "Serious Error" error.  Game does not crash in DirectX mode, but runs choppy as hell.  I've followed the steps in every guide I could find and can't seem to figure out this one. 

Here's my terminal log:


```
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32f640,0x32fc40): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (3000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 3000
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x16cbfa8,0x16cc5a8): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x16cbfa8,0x16cc5a8): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x17ce38c,0x17ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x17ce38c,0x17ce98c): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (3000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 3000
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x17ce38c,0x17ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x17ce38c,0x17ce98c): stub
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (3000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 3000
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x17ce38c,0x17ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x17ce38c,0x17ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32f464,0x32fa64): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32f464,0x32fa64): stub
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-1.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-2.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-3.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-0.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13164.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13205.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13287.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13329.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13596.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13623.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-base-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/enUS/wow-update-enUS-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-13914.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-base-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/enUS/wow-update-enUS-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-14007.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-base-14333.MPQ opened
archive Data/enUS/wow-update-enUS-14333.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-14333.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-14333.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-14333.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-14333.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-base-14480.MPQ opened
archive Data/enUS/wow-update-enUS-14480.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-14480.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-14480.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-14480.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-14480.MPQ opened
archive Data/wow-update-base-14545.MPQ opened
archive Data/enUS/wow-update-enUS-14545.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/patch-base-14545.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/patch-enUS-14545.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/SoundCache-patch-14545.MPQ opened
archive Data/Cache/enUS/SoundCache-patch-enUS-14545.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\sound.MPQ opened
archive Data\world.MPQ opened
archive Data\art.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eccc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eb90,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f070,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f0e8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32efac,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x18cc20,0x18cb20): stub
fixme:dsalsa:IDsDriverBufferImpl_SetVolumePan (0x18cc20,0x18cb20): stub
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x32f86c): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f338,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f1fc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x19ce38c,0x19ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x19ce38c,0x19ce98c): stub
fixme:wininet:URLCache_FindFirstFreeEntry Grow file
err:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal no free entries
fixme:wininet:URLCache_FindFirstFreeEntry Grow file
err:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal no free entries
fixme:wininet:URLCache_FindFirstFreeEntry Grow file
err:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal no free entries
fixme:imm:ImmReleaseContext (0x40022, 0x187bd0): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x19ce38c,0x19ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x19ce38c,0x19ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x19ce38c,0x19ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x19ce38c,0x19ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x19ce38c,0x19ce98c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x19ce38c,0x19ce98c): stub
archive Data\enUS\expansion1-speech-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\enUS\expansion1-locale-enUS.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion1.MPQ opened
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0032fc04 EBP:0032fc64 EFLAGS:00010246(  R- --  I  Z- -P- )
 EAX:000083f1 EBX:00008000 ECX:00000de1 EDX:151dcd40
 ESI:00000000 EDI:1259a5a8
Stack dump:
0x0032fc04:  0084a995 00000de1 00000000 000083f1
0x0032fc14:  00000100 00000100 00000000 00008000
0x0032fc24:  151dcd40 00000100 1259a5a8 00000100
0x0032fc34:  00000000 00000000 00000100 00000100
0x0032fc44:  0000813d 00000008 00000000 00000200
0x0032fc54:  151e4d40 00008000 151dcd40 000083f1
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0032fc64)
  1 0x0084aba9 in wow (+0x44aba8) (0x0032fcb8)
  2 0x0084ac52 in wow (+0x44ac51) (0x0032fcc8)
  3 0x0082dfaa in wow (+0x42dfa9) (0x0032fcd4)
  4 0x0082b3d5 in wow (+0x42b3d4) (0x0032fcf8)
  5 0x006e9de0 in wow (+0x2e9ddf) (0x0032fd38)
  6 0x0088c819 in wow (+0x48c818) (0x0032fd68)
  7 0x0088988c in wow (+0x48988b) (0x0032fd90)
  8 0x0088aeda in wow (+0x48aed9) (0x0032fde4)
  9 0x0088af21 in wow (+0x48af20) (0x0032fdfc)
  10 0x00407d97 in wow (+0x7d96) (0x0032fe90)
  11 0x7b85843c call_process_entry+0xb() in kernel32 (0x0032fea8)
  12 0x7b8590df ExitProcess+0xc9e() in kernel32 (0x0032fee8)
  13 0x7bc71f18 call_thread_func+0xb() in ntdll (0x0032fef8)
  14 0x7bc74a00 call_thread_entry_point+0x6f() in ntdll (0x0032ffc8)
  15 0x7bc49e6a call_dll_entry_point+0x629() in ntdll (0x0032ffe8)
0x00000000: -- no code accessible --
Modules:
Module    Address            Debug info    Name (158 modules)
PE      400000- 109b000    Export          wow
PE     a830000- a8cb000    Deferred        msvcr80
ELF    20000000-20048000    Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE    20010000-20048000    \               dsound
ELF    2004b000-20050000    Deferred        libxcb-atom.so.1
ELF    20050000-2009c000    Deferred        libflac.so.8
ELF    2009c000-200a2000    Deferred        libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
ELF    200a2000-200e7000    Deferred        libldap_r-2.4.so.2
ELF    200e7000-200fe000    Deferred        libsasl2.so.2
ELF    200fe000-2018c000    Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE    20110000-2018c000    \               msvcrt
ELF    2018c000-201a2000    Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE    20190000-201a2000    \               psapi
ELF    2df0e000-2df14000    Deferred        libxtst.so.6
ELF    2fa7a000-2fbf2000    Deferred        libvorbisenc.so.2
ELF    38590000-3865c000    Deferred        libasound.so.2
ELF    38945000-3894e000    Deferred        libwrap.so.0
ELF    3911f000-39177000    Deferred        wldap32<elf>
  \-PE    39130000-39177000    \               wldap32
PE    3c8f0000-3d78785e    Deferred        battle.net
ELF    3f7c7000-3f871000    Deferred        crypt32<elf>
  \-PE    3f7d0000-3f871000    \               crypt32
ELF    4224e000-42264000    Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE    42250000-42264000    \               midimap
ELF    45d38000-45d94000    Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE    45d40000-45d94000    \               dbghelp
ELF    4addd000-4adf6000    Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE    4ade0000-4adf6000    \               msacm32
ELF    51df0000-51e18000    Deferred        winhttp<elf>
  \-PE    51e00000-51e18000    \               winhttp
ELF    535b0000-535bd000    Deferred        liblber-2.4.so.2
ELF    55ecc000-55eed000    Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE    55ed0000-55eed000    \               iphlpapi
ELF    5dbd5000-5dbfc000    Deferred        libvorbis.so.0
ELF    5ea64000-5ea6b000    Deferred        libogg.so.0
ELF    676d7000-6773e000    Deferred        libsndfile.so.1
ELF    68000000-6801e000    Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
ELF    6801e000-6815f000    Dwarf           libwine.so.1
ELF    6815f000-68178000    Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF    68178000-682d9000    Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF    682d9000-682ff000    Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF    682ff000-68307000    Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF    68307000-6831e000    Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF    6831e000-68329000    Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF    68329000-68335000    Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF    68335000-6846a000    Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE    68350000-6846a000    \               user32
ELF    6846a000-684c6000    Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE    68480000-684c6000    \               advapi32
ELF    684c6000-684df000    Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE    684d0000-684df000    \               version
ELF    684df000-68591000    Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE    68500000-68591000    \               opengl32
ELF    68591000-68599000    Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF    68599000-685b1000    Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF    685b1000-685c0000    Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF    685c0000-686db000    Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF    686db000-68731000    Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF    68731000-68736000    Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF    68736000-6874f000    Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF    6874f000-68753000    Deferred        libxdamage.so.1
ELF    68753000-68759000    Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF    68759000-6875f000    Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF    6875f000-68769000    Deferred        libdrm.so.2
ELF    68769000-68785000    Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF    68785000-68789000    Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF    68789000-6878f000    Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF    6878f000-68798000    Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF    68798000-687ce000    Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE    687a0000-687ce000    \               d3d9
ELF    687ce000-688fc000    Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE    687e0000-688fc000    \               wined3d
ELF    688fc000-6891d000    Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE    68900000-6891d000    \               imm32
ELF    6891d000-68985000    Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE    68930000-68985000    \               wininet
ELF    68985000-6899a000    Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF    6899a000-689be000    Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE    689a0000-689be000    \               mpr
ELF    689be000-68a22000    Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE    689d0000-68a22000    \               shlwapi
ELF    68a22000-68c1f000    Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE    68a30000-68c1f000    \               shell32
ELF    68c1f000-68d13000    Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE    68c30000-68d13000    \               comctl32
ELF    68d13000-68d2e000    Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE    68d20000-68d2e000    \               dinput8
ELF    68d2e000-68e32000    Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE    68d50000-68e32000    \               ole32
ELF    68e32000-68ea6000    Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE    68e40000-68ea6000    \               rpcrt4
ELF    68ea6000-68f05000    Deferred        setupapi<elf>
  \-PE    68eb0000-68f05000    \               setupapi
ELF    68f05000-68f3d000    Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE    68f10000-68f3d000    \               winspool
ELF    68f3d000-68f52000    Deferred        hid<elf>
  \-PE    68f40000-68f52000    \               hid
ELF    68f52000-68feb000    Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE    68f60000-68feb000    \               winmm
ELF    68feb000-69014000    Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE    68ff0000-69014000    \               msacm32
ELF    69014000-6904c000    Deferred        libncurses.so.5
ELF    6904c000-690ea000    Deferred        krnl386.exe16.so
PE    69060000-690ea000    Deferred        krnl386.exe16
ELF    690ea000-690fe000    Deferred        comm.drv16.so
PE    690f0000-690fe000    Deferred        comm.drv16
ELF    690fe000-69184000    Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF    69184000-691b3000    Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF    691b3000-691dd000    Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF    691dd000-69286000    Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE    691f0000-69286000    \               winex11
ELF    69286000-6928a000    Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF    6928a000-69294000    Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF    69294000-6929c000    Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF    6929c000-692a0000    Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF    692a0000-692aa000    Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF    692aa000-69353000    Deferred        i965_dri.so
ELF    69353000-69443000    Deferred        libglsl.so
ELF    69443000-6944e000    Deferred        libdrm_intel.so.1
ELF    6944e000-69498000    Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF    69498000-694c8000    Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF    694c8000-69576000    Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF    69576000-6959a000    Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF    6959a000-69630000    Deferred        libgnutls.so.26
ELF    69630000-696a4000    Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF    696a4000-696b4000    Deferred        libavahi-client.so.3
ELF    696b4000-696bc000    Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF    696bc000-696c0000    Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF    696c0000-696d5000    Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF    696d5000-696e6000    Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF    696e6000-69723000    Deferred        libdbus-1.so.3
ELF    6a341000-6a344000    Deferred        libx11-xcb.so.1
ELF    6add1000-6ae01000    Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE    6ade0000-6ae01000    \               ws2_32
ELF    6b067000-6b25a000    Deferred        libdricore.so
ELF    6b9e5000-6ba73000    Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE    6b9f0000-6ba73000    \               gdi32
ELF    6bc0b000-6bc11000    Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF    6c483000-6c4be000    Deferred        dinput<elf>
  \-PE    6c490000-6c4be000    \               dinput
ELF    70aa3000-70aec000    Deferred        libpulsecommon-0.9.22.so
ELF    71575000-71581000    Deferred        libavahi-common.so.3
ELF    72f2d000-72f64000    Deferred        winealsa<elf>
  \-PE    72f40000-72f64000    \               winealsa
ELF    734b0000-734b4000    Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF    738ee000-7392f000    Deferred        libpulse.so.0
ELF    74d4f000-74d64000    Deferred        system.drv16.so
PE    74d50000-74d64000    Deferred        system.drv16
ELF    75846000-7587a000    Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE    75850000-7587a000    \               uxtheme
ELF    75bed000-75bf1000    Deferred        libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
ELF    7989f000-798a3000    Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF    7b800000-7b991000    Dwarf           kernel32<elf>
  \-PE    7b810000-7b991000    \               kernel32
ELF    7bc00000-7bcbc000    Dwarf           ntdll<elf>
  \-PE    7bc10000-7bcbc000    \               ntdll
ELF    7bf00000-7bf04000    Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF    7c5a7000-7c5ac000    Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) E:\media\32C700C87562D5B4\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
    00000046    0
    00000045    0
    00000044    0
    00000043    0
    00000042    0
    00000041    0
    00000040    0
    0000003f    0
    0000003e    0
    0000003d    0
    0000003c    0
    0000003b    0
    0000003a    0
    00000039    0
    00000038    0
    00000037    0
    00000031    1
    00000030    1
    0000002d    0
    0000002c    0
    0000002b    0
    0000002a    2
    00000029   15
    00000028   15
    00000026    0
    00000025    0
    00000024    0
    00000023    0
    00000022    0
    00000021    0
    00000020    0
    00000009    0 <==
0000000e services.exe
    0000001b    0
    00000014    0
    00000010    0
    0000000f    0
00000011 winedevice.exe
    00000017    0
    00000013    0
    00000012    0
00000018 plugplay.exe
    0000001c    0
    0000001a    0
    00000019    0
0000001d explorer.exe
    0000001e    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0032fc64)
  1 0x0084aba9 in wow (+0x44aba8) (0x0032fcb8)
  2 0x0084ac52 in wow (+0x44ac51) (0x0032fcc8)
  3 0x0082dfaa in wow (+0x42dfa9) (0x0032fcd4)
  4 0x0082b3d5 in wow (+0x42b3d4) (0x0032fcf8)
  5 0x006e9de0 in wow (+0x2e9ddf) (0x0032fd38)
  6 0x0088c819 in wow (+0x48c818) (0x0032fd68)
  7 0x0088988c in wow (+0x48988b) (0x0032fd90)
  8 0x0088aeda in wow (+0x48aed9) (0x0032fde4)
  9 0x0088af21 in wow (+0x48af20) (0x0032fdfc)
  10 0x00407d97 in wow (+0x7d96) (0x0032fe90)
  11 0x7b85843c call_process_entry+0xb() in kernel32 (0x0032fea8)
  12 0x7b8590df ExitProcess+0xc9e() in kernel32 (0x0032fee8)
  13 0x7bc71f18 call_thread_func+0xb() in ntdll (0x0032fef8)
  14 0x7bc74a00 call_thread_entry_point+0x6f() in ntdll (0x0032ffc8)
  15 0x7bc49e6a call_dll_entry_point+0x629() in ntdll (0x0032ffe8)
Terminated
```

----------


## cwwilson721

> ...  Intel graphics chip.  ...


If you would read these forums (try a search for "WoW Intel", you would know that:
Since you have an Intel Graphics chip, IF it works at all, it's just barelyNo known RELIABLE solution.

----------


## _d_

> If you would read these forums (try a search for "WoW Intel", you would know that:
> Since you have an Intel Graphics chip, IF it works at all, it's just barelyNo known RELIABLE solution.


The only known reliable solution (if one can afford it) is to either upgrade to either an ATI or nVidia card, assuming a desktop and not a laptop/netbook/notebook.

And of course nVidia would be the recommended choice, as they have nearly perfect Linux drivers.

----------


## sunfromhere

> Did you install the proprietary Radeon drivers or are you still using the stock open source ones that are loaded by default?
> 
> The open source drivers generally work, but lack in performance, thus you want to run the proprietary if you are running opengl games.
> 
> Recommend 1st adding the X Updates PPA repository for the latest fglrx drivers.  Then installing them from the "Additional Drivers" tool.



I installed the drivers manually from the AMD page (the Ubuntu Additional Drivers installed drivers for the wrong card).

----------


## Tweak42

Sorry wish I could add more, but I don't have hands on experience with AMD video hardware.  If the latest release doesn't work, you could try older versions to see they work better.  

As great as AMD hardware is their performance consistency in their linux drivers is still lacking.  Don't give up hope though, as they are constantly improving (and breaking and fixing) so finding a working solution is still possible.




> I installed the drivers manually from the AMD page (the Ubuntu Additional Drivers installed drivers for the wrong card).

----------


## Mocker

As a followup to my earlier post (#2421), I managed to break my WoW install in exactly the same way. FWIW, the culprit is using WineTricks to install mfc42 (Microsoft Foundation classes), which is required by another program I use. I verified this by wiping the .wine directory, allowing wine to create a new configuration, copying in the WOW files, and running it. No problem. Then I ran winetricks to install mfc42... hit the same error.

So, off I go to learn about using bottles to prevent that happening again...

----------


## zerbot

Hi my name is bob and im an ubuntu noob. 
i edited the config.wtf with SET gxApi "opengl"

it goes to launcher but after that it claims no 3d accelerator can be found 

how do i solve my problem 

im sitting on an old sony vaio with nvidia grafics card

----------


## Tweak42

> Hi my name is bob and im an ubuntu noob. 
> i edited the config.wtf with SET gxApi "opengl"
> 
> it goes to launcher but after that it claims no 3d accelerator can be found 
> 
> how do i solve my problem 
> 
> im sitting on an old sony vaio with nvidia grafics card


Something broke with wine and opengl drivers in latest updates.  I'm not sure if it's wine, nvidia or something in else.

Here's some bug reports, they might have a workaround for your setup. 
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...bs/+bug/852873
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...rs/+bug/764200

----------


## Kaboom3009

Okay between this helpfile and the helpfiles it suggests to make wow work ... it still doesnt work The other helpfiles tell you to disable stuff that makes things worse and it tells you to enable stuff that  makes the system crash even faster ... OBVIOUSLY from all the contradicting helpfiles the majority of the trouble is NOT  WOW but WINE with Ubuntu 11.10 updated to the most recent stable release. 
As for the hardware .. worked great in winblows Never even crashed once .. in Linux Unbuntu 11.10 the system crashes every 3 days, the cache doesnt release correctly and programs keep loading that I didnt install but the various updates install them .. and you cant uninstall the  things because they didnt install with the supplied software for installing new software ... 

So my question is What do I have to do to WINE to make it think it is actually windows running the software and NOT linux????

----------


## cwwilson721

Read my post on how to install Cata.
It is simple, and IT WORKS

It will alleviate most of your issues as far as 'other programs' loading.

As to WoW not working with your hardware, it's YOUR hardware. Since you DIDN'T post what it is, we can't help.

And, WoW works fine in wine. You seem to be under the impression that wine IS Windows. It is NOT. Nor will it ever be. Some things work great in wine, some do not. A great example is Intel Graphics. The OpenGL implementation is rather lacking. thus WoW really does poorly. That's not wine's fault, nor Ubuntu, nor Linux, nor WoW. It's Intel and poor OpenGL Hardware and drivers that cannot do OpenGL correctly. There are workarounds, and if you search, IN THIS FORUM, you'll find them.

A word of advice: Don't skip around to 3 or 4 different how-to's. All you'll get is a big mess. Stick with one.

More advice: DO NOT INSTALL ANYTHING ELSE IN YOUR WOW/WINE INSTALL. It just makes for utter failure. Was it WoW? Was it that D3D program? Was it something else? Who knows? Keep it simple.

READ THE STICKIES ON HOW TO GET HELP.

----------


## Salachazar

Hi All

I'm running 32 bit Ubuntu 11.10, I'm really noob to linux, so pleasy be  patient. I downloaded wine, copied wow from win XP. Creater launcher on  Desktop...   

env WINEPREFIX="/home/filip/.wine-wow" wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" -opengl 

then wrote som stuff do config.wtf, tried to run it with wow-launcher, i  googled out that i need to change path to wow.exe, but then...

Error Failed to Find Suitable Display Device. Exiting Program

so i googled out

 [QUOTE]
                                                                      Originally Posted by *xethm55*  
_As a temporary work around, you can prefix your wine command with the following:
     Code:
     LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/nvidia-current/libGL.so 
If you have an  NVidia card, something similar should exist for AMD/ATI cards_
                                    [QUOTE]
...well yeah, prefix.... what the h***??   i didnt understood  because my English & linux & wine skill isnt sufficient... so i  saw somewhere that config.wtf rename could help... it didnt... so now i  really dont know what to do...  this appears when a type this into  terminal: env WINEPREFIX="/home/filip/.wine-wow" wine "C:\Program  Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" -opengl 




> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
> fixmerocess:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32f650,0x32fc50): stub
> fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (3000): STUB
> fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 3000
> 
> fixmerocess:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x15fbf6c,0x15fc56c): stub
> fixmerocess:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x15fbf6c,0x15fc56c): stub
> fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
> ...


then it throw another error window failed to find suitable display device...

----------


## cwwilson721

You do not have the Proprietary Drivers for your card installed.

Simple fix. Search this forum, answer is here.

----------


## Salachazar

http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/10/ho...neiric-ocelot/

i googled out  



> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current


it still repeats same failed to find a suitable display device  :Sad:

----------


## cwwilson721

Use Additional Drivers, not the x-swap PPA. I don't use it, and Additional Drivers works fine.

Why? Because 'apt-get install nvidia-current' does NOT install the needed Nvidia OpenGL files.

Additional Drivers app DOES install these.

----------


## Salachazar

i find solution for my poroblem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...rect+rendering

----------


## cwwilson721

Yes.

Intel is a bit of an issue.

Been posted about MANY times in this forum about OpenGL and Intel.

----------


## Phaze08

Hi guys, its been a while since I posted in this forum lol. 
I have been off Wow for about 6 months but alot of people want me to come back plus Im bored and never made it to raid level gear on 4.x. In the meantime of me being away from Wow, I had to reformat because of a corrupt boot partition. I saved my wow folder in case I needed it again. (No redownloading 20+ gbs!!  :Very Happy:  ) but not my wine folder. Anyway, I have it up and running again, (sorta) with my wow folder being .wine-wow as I was instructed last time I installed it. 
The launcher comes up and starts downloading patches, once it gets to the yellow playable stage, I launch the game to get my config.wtf file (Strange that it wasnt already there) but the entire os just lags out and there is no visual or audio cue to tell me that wow is actually running so after about 15 minutes I just have to power down the system.
Any ideas?

Also, I'm running a Dell XPS 1530 with intel 2.1 Ghz dual core
Nvidia Geforce 8400M, 4gb RAM and Ubuntu 11.10. If you need more info just ask, any help I could get would be appreciated.

Edit: Actually, I checked my Nvidia driver and it said update available (recommended) so I installed and the game came right up. Now for the config tweaks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cwwilson721

Best to wait for entire patch before starting tho. It WILL be either incredibly slow, or not run at all.

Since you have an Nvidia 8400 Mobile chip, play will not be great, but still alot better than Intel (lol). 

A few tips:
I prefer to launch WoW with the "-opengl" command appended to the rest of the launcher. WoW will add the correct line in config.wtf for you. No real need to edit.I've found that running in Win XP mode seems to make WoW happiest, with sound and updates seeming to work best.As you already know, INSTALL THE PROPRIETARY DRIVERS!Put ALL the in-game Video Option sliders to 'lowest", and set everything you can to lowest "button". If you want to raise things, do them one at a time, and try them out first. Find a balance between what actually works as far as FPS goes, and what looks "pretty" (With your chip, ain't gonna be much pretty going on. 5mans should be OK, 10 mans might be iffy, and forget 25+ man raids. You just ain't got the horsepower.)Just be patient, and hope for the best.

No other "configs" will do much good for you. Even as 'old' as WoW is, it's (graphics) have been getting more and more "intense", and TRUE hardware specs are going up (Yes, you CAN 'play' on an Intel Chip in Linux, but 'quality of play' will be horrendous)

Good luck!

----------


## Tweak42

Since you have a dual core processor, you may also want to try out the wine fps patch.  Wow is pretty cpu reliant game and this can net a 20% frame rate boost in busy areas.

I've written a guide up here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=12





> Also, I'm running a Dell XPS 1530 with intel 2.1 Ghz dual core
> Nvidia Geforce 8400M, 4gb RAM and Ubuntu 11.10. If you need more info just ask, any help I could get would be appreciated.

----------


## Christo6

I have been having a problem running World of Warcraft with Opengl. If I add -opengl to the end of the command in the terminal World of Warcraft opens a small window with the message: "wow is unable to start up 3d acceleration". The same happens if I edit the config file to open Wow with opengl. Running in Directx mode causes the game to run at 1 fps. 
My info:
Processor: Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.20GHz × 2 
Graphics card: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
Wine version: 1.4
Graphics Driver: VESA: Intel(r)Cantiga Graphics
Ubuntu version: 12.04

Try to give me information in simple, easy-to-follow terms because I am new to ubuntu.

----------


## cwwilson721

> I have been having a problem running World of Warcraft with Opengl. If I add -opengl to the end of the command in the terminal World of Warcraft opens a small window with the message: "wow is unable to start up 3d acceleration". The same happens if I edit the config file to open Wow with opengl. Running in Directx mode causes the game to run at 1 fps. 
> My info:
> Processor: Intel® Core2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.20GHz × 2 
> Graphics card: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
> Wine version: 1.4
> Graphics Driver: VESA: Intel(r)Cantiga Graphics
> Ubuntu version: 12.04
> 
> Try to give me information in simple, easy-to-follow terms because I am new to ubuntu.


Short answer: It's your Intel Graphics

Long answer: Search this forum for "wow+intel"

Odds are, you won't/can't run it very well with that graphics chip.

Blame Intel

----------


## Christo6

That is kinda what I thought. Would it work with a previous version of wine or has Intel always had these problems?

----------


## cwwilson721

Search the forum. And No, wine version does not matter. It's not a wine issue. It's Intel Hardware not 'doing' opengl correctly.

Search. There are some people who have done 'other things' to help the issue.

----------


## thom_raindog

I have actually run into the "wow is unable to start up 3d acceleration" wall myself, on a PC that ran WoW just fine no two weeks ago and sports a Nvidia 8500GT, no onboard Intel-Stuff  :Wink: 

Some other idea where this problem might come from all of a sudden?

----------


## tomavagyok

Okay guys, so after a long break on WoW I'm planning to play it again but this time on Ubuntu. Installed wine + whole WoW+patches directory without a mistake. 

Then I started the game and everything looked like this - http://i48.tinypic.com/htthrc.png

Obviously, something was wrong with the graphic card, so after a long google search I saw a lot of forums and sites talking about this opengl thing that I have to add to the config file and etc. So I did it and after that when I enter with my character 1) everything looks awesome, megabeautiful but 2) the game immediately or sometimes after 4-5 minutes crashes, and it says that the wine has the problems. 

Here is the error msg:

Unhandled exception: page fault on execute access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
Register dump:
 CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b
 EIP:00000000 ESP:0033fbe4 EBP:0033fc44 EFLAGS:00210246(  R- --  I  Z- -P- )
 EAX:000083f1 EBX:00002000 ECX:00000de1 EDX:0c055058
 ESI:00000000 EDI:0ef9f538
Stack dump:
0x0033fbe4:  00868f05 00000de1 00000000 000083f1
0x0033fbf4:  00000080 00000080 00000000 00002000
0x0033fc04:  0c055058 00000080 0ef9f538 00000080
0x0033fc14:  00000000 00000000 00000080 00000080
0x0033fc24:  008449b9 00000009 00000000 00000100
0x0033fc34:  0c057058 00002000 0c055058 000083f1
Backtrace:
=>0 0x00000000 (0x0033fc44)
  1 0x00869119 in wow (+0x469118) (0x0033fc98)
  2 0x008691c2 in wow (+0x4691c1) (0x0033fca8)
  3 0x00843aea in wow (+0x443ae9) (0x0033fcb4)
  4 0x00840ea5 in wow (+0x440ea4) (0x0033fcd8)
  5 0x006fada0 in wow (+0x2fad9f) (0x0033fd18)
  6 0x008a3e09 in wow (+0x4a3e08) (0x0033fd48)
  7 0x008a0d8c in wow (+0x4a0d8b) (0x0033fd70)
  8 0x008a240a in wow (+0x4a2409) (0x0033fdc4)
  9 0x008a2451 in wow (+0x4a2450) (0x0033fddc)
  10 0x00408458 in wow (+0x8457) (0x0033fe70)
  11 0x7b85bb6c call_process_entry+0xb() in kernel32 (0x0033fe88)
  12 0x7b85cddf in kernel32 (+0x4cdde) (0x0033fec8)
  13 0x7bc72050 call_thread_func_wrapper+0xb() in ntdll (0x0033fed8)
  14 0x7bc74b2d call_thread_func+0x7c() in ntdll (0x0033ffa8)
  15 0x7bc7202e RtlRaiseException+0x21() in ntdll (0x0033ffc8)
  16 0x7bc4a1ae call_dll_entry_point+0x61d() in ntdll (0x0033ffe8)
0x00000000: -- no code accessible --
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (150 modules)
PE	  400000- 10dc000	Export          wow
PE	3c910000-3cbc4000	Deferred        battle.net
ELF	7b800000-7ba2d000	Dwarf           kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b810000-7ba2d000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bc00000-7bcc4000	Dwarf           ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcc4000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF	7d98d000-7d996000	Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF	7d996000-7d99b000	Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF	7d99b000-7d9b3000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	7d9b3000-7d9b7000	Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF	7d9b7000-7da00000	Deferred        libdbus-1.so.3
ELF	7da00000-7da12000	Deferred        libp11-kit.so.0
ELF	7da12000-7da97000	Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF	7da97000-7daa9000	Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF	7daa9000-7dab2000	Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF	7dab2000-7dab7000	Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF	7dab7000-7dadf000	Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF	7dadf000-7dbae000	Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF	7dbae000-7dbc0000	Deferred        libavahi-client.so.3
ELF	7dbc0000-7dbce000	Deferred        libavahi-common.so.3
ELF	7dbce000-7dc92000	Deferred        libgnutls.so.26
ELF	7dc92000-7dcd0000	Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF	7dcd0000-7dd23000	Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF	7dd3b000-7dd6f000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE	7dd40000-7dd6f000	\               uxtheme
ELF	7dd87000-7dd8d000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	7dd8d000-7dd98000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	7de11000-7de3b000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	7de3b000-7de6f000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	7de6f000-7de7f000	Deferred        libxi.so.6
ELF	7de7f000-7de83000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	7de83000-7de8c000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	7de8c000-7de96000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	7de96000-7de9c000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	7de9c000-7dea0000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	7dea0000-7dea7000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	7dea7000-7dec8000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	7dec8000-7dece000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF	7dece000-7dee8000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	7dee8000-7e01c000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	7e01c000-7e02e000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	7e02e000-7e037000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	7e037000-7e0c0000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	7e040000-7e0c0000	\               winex11
ELF	7e0c0000-7e15a000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	7e172000-7e19a000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e180000-7e19a000	\               msacm32
ELF	7e19a000-7e248000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	7e1a0000-7e248000	\               winmm
ELF	7e248000-7e285000	Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE	7e250000-7e285000	\               winspool
ELF	7e285000-7e2ec000	Deferred        setupapi<elf>
  \-PE	7e290000-7e2ec000	\               setupapi
ELF	7e2ec000-7e362000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	7e300000-7e362000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	7e362000-7e469000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	7e380000-7e469000	\               ole32
ELF	7e469000-7e485000	Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE	7e470000-7e485000	\               dinput8
ELF	7e485000-7e4b7000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	7e490000-7e4b7000	\               ws2_32
ELF	7e4b7000-7e5b0000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	7e4c0000-7e5b0000	\               comctl32
ELF	7e5b0000-7e7c4000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	7e5c0000-7e7c4000	\               shell32
ELF	7e7c4000-7e82e000	Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE	7e7d0000-7e82e000	\               shlwapi
ELF	7e82e000-7e854000	Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE	7e830000-7e854000	\               mpr
ELF	7e854000-7e86a000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	7e86a000-7e8db000	Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE	7e870000-7e8db000	\               wininet
ELF	7e8db000-7e8fd000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e8e0000-7e8fd000	\               imm32
ELF	7e8fd000-7ea25000	Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE	7e910000-7ea25000	\               wined3d
ELF	7ea25000-7ea5c000	Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE	7ea30000-7ea5c000	\               d3d9
ELF	7ea5c000-7eb1b000	Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE	7ea70000-7eb1b000	\               opengl32
ELF	7eb1b000-7eb34000	Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE	7eb20000-7eb34000	\               version
ELF	7eb34000-7eb96000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	7eb40000-7eb96000	\               advapi32
ELF	7eb96000-7ec55000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	7eba0000-7ec55000	\               gdi32
ELF	7ec55000-7ed95000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	7ec70000-7ed95000	\               user32
ELF	7ed95000-7eda2000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	7eda2000-7edbc000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	7efbc000-7efe8000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	7efeb000-7f000000	Deferred        hid<elf>
  \-PE	7eff0000-7f000000	\               hid
ELF	ee1a1000-ee1ff000	Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE	ee1b0000-ee1ff000	\               dbghelp
ELF	ee1ff000-ee237000	Deferred        winhttp<elf>
  \-PE	ee210000-ee237000	\               winhttp
ELF	ee237000-ee259000	Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE	ee240000-ee259000	\               iphlpapi
ELF	ee259000-ee313000	Deferred        crypt32<elf>
  \-PE	ee260000-ee313000	\               crypt32
ELF	ee313000-ee342000	Deferred        msvcr90<elf>
  \-PE	ee320000-ee342000	\               msvcr90
ELF	ee342000-ee3d0000	Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE	ee360000-ee3d0000	\               msvcrt
ELF	ee3d0000-ee3fb000	Deferred        msvcr80<elf>
  \-PE	ee3e0000-ee3fb000	\               msvcr80
ELF	f0f04000-f0f18000	Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE	f0f10000-f0f18000	\               psapi
ELF	f57da000-f5805000	Deferred        libvorbis.so.0
ELF	f5805000-f597d000	Deferred        libvorbisenc.so.2
ELF	f597d000-f59cb000	Deferred        libflac.so.8
ELF	f59cb000-f5a3d000	Deferred        libsndfile.so.1
ELF	f5a3d000-f5aa2000	Deferred        libpulsecommon-1.1.so
ELF	f5aa2000-f5af0000	Deferred        libpulse.so.0
ELF	f5af0000-f5bff000	Deferred        oleaut32<elf>
  \-PE	f5b10000-f5bff000	\               oleaut32
ELF	f5bff000-f5c46000	Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE	f5c10000-f5c46000	\               dsound
ELF	f5e69000-f5e8f000	Deferred        winepulse<elf>
  \-PE	f5e70000-f5e8f000	\               winepulse
ELF	f5faf000-f5fd2000	Deferred        mmdevapi<elf>
  \-PE	f5fb0000-f5fd2000	\               mmdevapi
ELF	f60d4000-f60dc000	Deferred        libogg.so.0
ELF	f6b7a000-f6b85000	Deferred        libpciaccess.so.0
ELF	f6c6a000-f6d87000	Deferred        libglsl.so
ELF	f6d87000-f7000000	Deferred        libdricore.so
ELF	f7103000-f7121000	Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF	f7121000-f7200000	Deferred        i965_dri.so
ELF	f7300000-f7307000	Deferred        libasyncns.so.0
ELF	f7307000-f7326000	Deferred        libdrm_intel.so.1
ELF	f7326000-f7333000	Deferred        libdrm.so.2
ELF	f7333000-f734b000	Deferred        libxcb-glx.so.0
ELF	f734b000-f734e000	Deferred        libx11-xcb.so.1
ELF	f734e000-f7352000	Deferred        libxdamage.so.1
ELF	f7352000-f7368000	Deferred        libglapi.so.0
ELF	f7368000-f73c1000	Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF	f73c1000-f73c8000	Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF	f73cb000-f73d5000	Deferred        libwrap.so.0
ELF	f73d5000-f73dd000	Deferred        libjson.so.0
ELF	f73e0000-f73e4000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	f73ec000-f73f1000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	f73f1000-f7596000	Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF	f7597000-f75b2000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	f75b4000-f75c0000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	f75c0000-f75c9000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	f75ca000-f770c000	Dwarf           libwine.so.1
ELF	f770e000-f7730000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
ELF	f7730000-f7731000	Deferred        [vdso].so
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000e services.exe
	0000001e    0
	0000001d    0
	00000015    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000012 winedevice.exe
	0000001b    0
	00000018    0
	00000014    0
	00000013    0
00000019 plugplay.exe
	00000020    0
	0000001c    0
	0000001a    0
00000021 explorer.exe
	00000022    0
00000023 (D) C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
	0000004b    0
	0000004a    0
	00000049    0
	00000048    0
	00000032    0
	0000000d    0
	00000009    0
	0000000b    0
	00000047    0
	00000046    0
	00000045    0
	00000044    0
	00000043    0
	00000042    0
	00000041    0
	00000040    0
	0000003b    0
	0000003a    1
	00000039    1
	00000038    0
	00000037    0
	00000036    0
	00000035    2
	00000034   15
	00000033   15
	00000031    0
	00000030    0
	0000002f   15
	0000002e    0
	0000002d    0
	0000002c    0
	0000002b    0
	0000002a    0
	00000029    0
	00000028    0
	00000027    0
	00000026    0
	00000025    0
	00000024    0 <==
System information:
    Wine build: wine-1.5.10
    Platform: i386 (WOW64)
    Host system: Linux
    Host version: 3.2.0-27-generic


my notebook's config:

Intel® Core i5-3317U (3M Cache, 1.70)
8GB DDR3 RAM
320GB SATA 7200rpm
Ubuntu 12.04 64bit
newest wine



anyone, any kind of guesses? :)

----------


## Tweak42

You didn't list what video hardware you have but given you have graphics problems I'm assuming you are using integrated intel video.  Unfortunately most of the sucessfull installs getting wow running is using nvidia or AMD/ATI video.  Aledgedly intel has markedly been improving opengl drivers on their latest hardware but I think problems still remain.  

You should search around the forum for intel video + wow releated threads as there have been a few reports of getting it working.  Just beware there is a long standing tradition of intel video that works in windows but = worthless for 3d linux gaming. 





> Okay guys, so after a long break on WoW I'm planning to play it again but this time on Ubuntu. Installed wine + whole WoW+patches directory without a mistake. 
> 
> Then I started the game and everything looked like this - http://i48.tinypic.com/htthrc.png
> 
> Obviously, something was wrong with the graphic card, so after a long google search I saw a lot of forums and sites talking about this opengl thing that I have to add to the config file and etc. So I did it and after that when I enter with my character 1) everything looks awesome, megabeautiful but 2) the game immediately or sometimes after 4-5 minutes crashes, and it says that the wine has the problems. 
> 
> Here is the error msg:
> 
> Unhandled exception: page fault on execute access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).
> ...

----------


## tomavagyok

> You didn't list what video hardware you have but given you have graphics problems I'm assuming you are using integrated intel video.  Unfortunately most of the sucessfull installs getting wow running is using nvidia or AMD/ATI video.  Aledgedly intel has markedly been improving opengl drivers on their latest hardware but I think problems still remain.  
> 
> You should search around the forum for intel video + wow releated threads as there have been a few reports of getting it working.  Just beware there is a long standing tradition of intel video that works in windows but = worthless for 3d linux gaming.



oh yeah, i forgot that, yes it is intel hd graphics 4000; i'm searching for options for 2days now, guess i'll continue it and we will see  :Smile:

----------


## tomavagyok

Okay, I just had to search harder!  :Smile:  Found it, so for others as a future reference, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ight=wow+intel

----------


## svn7svn

i'm running ubuntu 11.01 on an eMachine, but i replaced the motherboard to a MSI motherboard with a Pentium dual core e6300, running with 2gb of RAM &  NVIDIA GeForce 6100 video card.

i've been struggling with this for the last 24 hours.  every time i run WoW, i can log in to my account, select my character and click enter world, then i get the loading screen with the progress bar, at the next screen , wine crashes.

interestingly, from the terminal, if i run



```
gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf
```

the config file comes up blank, but if i browse manually to the file through the dashboard, it's there with all the edits recommended in the the how to.

if i try to copy and paste after opening the file in the terminal, i get the following error when i try to save-



```
Could not find the file /home/wifely/.wine/drivef Warcraft/wtf/Config.wtf.
```

fairly new to ubuntu, but this is a deal breaker for my wife if i can't get WoW to run. please help!

----------


## svn7svn

sorry for the double post.  couldn't find the subscribe button otherwise...

----------


## Tweak42

You didn't say what version of wine you were using, stock or latest from the PPA?  
Are you running Nvidia propritary or open nouveau video drivers?  
Where did you get your wow copy from? 

It sounds like you are editing config.wtf files in two different locations, or there some sort of read or write permissions conflict.

Are you launching wow from the terminal or using the launcher.exe?




> i'm running ubuntu 11.01 on an eMachine, but i replaced the motherboard to a MSI motherboard with a Pentium dual core e6300, running with 2gb of RAM &  NVIDIA GeForce 6100 video card.
> 
> i've been struggling with this for the last 24 hours.  every time i run WoW, i can log in to my account, select my character and click enter world, then i get the loading screen with the progress bar, at the next screen , wine crashes.
> 
> interestingly, from the terminal, if i run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

----------


## aeforeve

new version rGL 
fix for WoW 5.0 and library mode

rGL - operation allocation opengl subsystems wine - on two processors

http://aewi.info/rgl/

Instruction:
wget http://aewi.info/rgl/rgl.so
cp rgl.so /usr/lib/
LD_PRELOAD=rgl.so wine Wow.exe -opengl

----------


## Crossbow

(deleted by poster)

----------


## Crossbow

> Instruction:
> wget http://aewi.info/rgl/rgl.so
> cp rgl.so /usr/lib/
> LD_PRELOAD=rgl.so wine Wow.exe -opengl


Okay, the first step worked, but then




> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/rgl.so': Permission denied

----------


## ZoiaGuyver

Think the command should be 

sudo cp rgl.so /usr/lib/

The permission denied is a normal user trying to copy without "root" permissions

----------


## Crossbow

I tried it with sudo but not with that order. I'll try it again...

... Well, no error but it's just not doing anything. 




> anna@anna-desktop:~$ sudo cp rgl.so /usr/lib/
> [sudo] password for anna: 
> anna@anna-desktop:~$ sudo cp rgl.so /usr/lib/
> anna@anna-desktop:~$


Did the next step anyway...




> anna@anna-desktop:~$ LD_PRELOAD=rgl.so wine Wow.exe -opengl
> ^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[Berr:menubuilder:init_xdg error looking up the desktop directory
> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Wow.exe"
> anna@anna-desktop:~$

----------


## ZoiaGuyver

Well it should have copied it over, you can check using "ls /usr/lib/*.so" 

And the second is it cant find wow in that directory. 

"wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Wow.exe" 

The wine command usually needs to be to the actual program folder i.e something like wine "C:\\Program Files\\World of Warcraft\\WoW.exe", putting it with the other command would be




> LD_PRELOAD=rgl.so wine "C:\\Program Files\\World of Warcraft\\WoW.exe" -opengl

----------


## Crossbow

So 




> LD_PRELOAD=rgl.so wine "/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft" -opengl


should work but it says that's an invalid handle, so I guess I don't know how much od the location I need to put in?

----------


## ZoiaGuyver

You will need a WoW.exe on the end, that will just take it to the folder.




> LD_PRELOAD=rgl.so wine "/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl


That should work (maybe)

----------


## Crossbow

I think that worked. It did this:




> anna@anna-desktop:~$ LD_PRELOAD=rgl.so wine "/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl 
> glGetString
> glGetString
> glGetString
> glXQueryVersion
> glXQueryServerString
> glXQueryServerString
> glXQueryServerString
> glXGetClientString
> ...


Now what should I be able to do?

----------


## Crossbow

I may have just REALLY screwed it up. Out of ideas, I uninstalled it from wine and then downloaded the free game from the website. But when I try to execute the setup file it's just "checking for updates" forever. The wait status is "poll_schedule_timeout," which is an improvement over the "pipe_wait status" it had all last night. But apparently it is waiting for some kind of input.

----------


## Crossbow

Well, my sister worked on this for like 3 hours straight, reinstalling Wine manually and updating the graphics driver and trying various other fixes suggested on line. The current error problem is: 




> fixme: process:get logical processor information


Ubuntu 12.04
Wine 1.5.12
GeForce 8300GS
NVIDIA 304.43

----------


## Crossbow

I let this update overnight. Game is fully loaded now and can play. The sound had a horrible crackling and was cutting out and the game was freezing and when it crashed it threw me all the way out of Ubuntu.

I found a thread on how to fix the crackling sound, and that worked but only for the crackling. I found another that said to enter exact values into the audio on Wine instead of using the system defaults, but my Wine config doesn't have that option, just a drop down menu.

Other threads said I must kill Pulseaudio, but still others said I must have Pulseaudio. Another said I need to tinker with ALSA but I don't know where to find that. So. Ongoing problems:

Sound cuts out
Graphics/movement freeze
Game boots me completely out of the OS when it crashes

Running:

Ubuntu 12.04
Wine 1.5.12
GeForce 8300GS
NVIDIA 304.43

ETA: Killing Pulseaudio made no difference.

In WTF config: 



> SET Sound_SoundOutputSystem "1"
> SET Sound_SoundBufferSize "150"


and



> SET ffxDeath "0"
> SET ffxGlow "0"


made no difference.

----------


## Crossbow

I found this in the sticky:



> If using Wine causes very nasty problems like system freezes requiring a hardware reset or the xserver crashing and dumping you back to the login screen, then there is a deeper problem with your system that Wine is simply exposing. The most common cause of this is problematic drivers. Upgrading to the latest Ubuntu release can often solve these problems.


but I just upgraded to 12.04 yesterday. There are no pending updates.

----------


## Tweak42

I haven't had any sound problems before playing wow, but I have a few suggestions you may try.

What bit version of ubuntu are you using (i386 or amd64) and sound hardware are you using? I didn't see you post it anywhere.
Try sticking to using wine from the Ubuntu Wine PPA.  You posted you are using 1.5.12, and as of this writing the ubuntu ppa is only up to 1.5.11.

There is a bit of a dust up on the inclusion of pulseaudio in mainstream wine so for the ubuntu PPA it's been added afterward, hence delay behind offical releases.  You can read about that here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960599

AE's rGL wine patch/module might be interfering with wine, so I would leave off trying it til you have a working base wine/wow install before giving it a try.

There's a lot of outdated information on getting wow on wine working out there (ppl been doing this for 5+ years now), however some may still apply in your case, it can be really hard to tell.  Do try to pay attention to what version of ubuntu, wine, hardware, and the date when the information was posted when taking them into consideration.




> I let this update overnight. Game is fully loaded now and can play. The sound had a horrible crackling and was cutting out and the game was freezing and when it crashed it threw me all the way out of Ubuntu.
> 
> I found a thread on how to fix the crackling sound, and that worked but only for the crackling. I found another that said to enter exact values into the audio on Wine instead of using the system defaults, but my Wine config doesn't have that option, just a drop down menu.
> 
> Other threads said I must kill Pulseaudio, but still others said I must have Pulseaudio. Another said I need to tinker with ALSA but I don't know where to find that. So. Ongoing problems:
> 
> Sound cuts out
> Graphics/movement freeze
> Game boots me completely out of the OS when it crashes
> ...

----------


## Crossbow

OK, if I've already got Wine 1.5.12 how do I go back to 1.5.11? 

I know that is a n00b question but I am a n00b.

----------


## Crossbow

No one?

----------


## Darkclawtwolf

I've upgraded a laptop and a pc both from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 and wine from 1.2.3. to wine 1.5.12. Both ran WoW previously, but wouldn't upgrade. The laptop upgraded and works WoW perfectly - the PC is a disaster!! (I know different spec, but both use Nvidia graphics)

Anyway - I have clean installed Ubuntu 12.04 and WINE 1.5.12 - I copied WoW across and it ran - but barely. The sound lags and the screen takes ages to render graphics. If I change form -nothing happens for around 20seconds. The situation seems to get mildly better after a few minutes but is unusable. I tried a clean install of WoW - Same result.

My system: AMD Phenom Black II, 4GB ram, Nvidia GTS450 (Drivers: 295.40) I have added the OpenGL and Sound options into the WTF file.

When running Wow it reports 50fps, but also massive latency on top of the slow slow rendering. The laptop using the same router is perfect - so it isnt a network issue (?) but might be something network related as i also get disconnected from battle.net after abit

WINE is using pulseaudio - I don't know if this is the issue

Any help would be so greatly appreciated.

----------


## Crossbow

Darkclawtwolf - 

I used the synaptic package manager to unsitall wine 1.5 and reinstall 4.whatever. WoW is working better now.

----------


## Tweak42

Crossbow, sorry didn't get back to you sooner.  Yes Synaptic is usually the easier way to roll back and lock package versions.  After upgrading and running into problems you'll get to be more cautious about trying out the latest and greatest when your existing install "just works".  

I backup my wow game directory to external hard drive so I never need to reinstall & download the game if I mess up my wine or entire distro install.





> Darkclawtwolf - 
> 
> I used the synaptic package manager to unsitall wine 1.5 and reinstall 4.whatever. WoW is working better now.

----------


## ryant1986

I'm currently running WoW with mild success.  I have:

Ubuntu 12.04
Wine 1.4
Intel i7 with ivybridge graphics

The three problems I'm currently experiencing are:

Problem #1 Graphics glitches in areas with fog (I think), that look like this:



Other places look fine.  I've tried messing with all display settings, with no success.

Problem #2: intermittent crashes, such as:




> ERROR #134 (0x85100086) Fatal condition!
> 
> Program:        Z:\home\rgt\Games\wow\drive_c\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow-64.exe
> ProcessID:      86
> 
> Failed to read file from local.
> 
> Details: (Streaming Status: Enabled / Mfil Rdy / Data Rdy, Build: 16057)
> [111] err=0 text=SFileReadFile - Character\NightElf\Male\NightElfMaleSkin00_08.blp - Data\texture.MPQ


The .MPQ file changes each time, but the error is otherwise identical.  These occur anywhere between 5 minutes and an hour of play.

Problem #3:  I can't seem to get the game to run with opengl - at least, the in game menu won't show it as an option.  I've tried updating the config.wtf, as well as launching the game with -opengl, but neither work.  I've read that opengl works better, however I have been getting decent frame rates (20-60), when issue #1 isn't occurring.

Any advice on any of the problems?  Much appreciated!

----------


## ryant1986

update - upgrading wine to latest dev release (1.5.14) and ubuntu to latest dev release (12.10) fixed problems!

----------


## brooksilg

> update - upgrading wine to latest dev release (1.5.14) and ubuntu to latest dev release (12.10) fixed problems!


Thank you!

----------


## AndersAA

Anyone seen updated builds against the rgl.patch file? https://launchpad.net/~aigarius/+arc...rius-winepulse seems very outdated. And I can't use the LD_PRELOAD since I use nvidia optimus, and LD_PRELOAD conflicts with virtualgl.

----------


## pandeybear

Today my computer crashed and I was unable to restore, so I downloaded Ubuntu and Wine. 
Now I am trying to download the installer from WOW website but when I go to download it into windows using wine, it just leads me to save it on start.exe and I do not know what to do.
I am NOT literate with Ubuntu or Wine, and I am COMPLETELY lost as to how to even download this. Anyone care to help me?

----------


## kreppnar

Usually after installing the latest version of wine from winehq's ppa, i just download the installer for Wow, from battle.net, then in a terminal change to the directory the install file is and i put in the command: wine Wowinstall.exe   <--- or whatever the file name is.  It just starts the wow splash screen that has me install..i just install as default, which usually goes into /.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/Blizzard/World of Warcraft.  After the install it just pops up with the patcher window and puts a wow icon on your desktop so you can always double click on it to go back to it.  

It all works for me.

Hope that helped

-Kreppnar-

Lubuntu 12.10

----------


## Aarbron

Hi all,

Is the add-on Recount installable on Ubuntu? If yes, how to go about it?

Cheers

----------


## djeimux

> okay I'm getting a little irritated. My fps drops to about 8 after a few minutes of playing. Before that, I'm getting 30+fps. I did everything the guide said to, and I dunno what to do now.


restart

----------


## djeimux

> restart


test internet speed

----------


## Tweak42

> Hi all,
> 
> Is the add-on Recount installable on Ubuntu? If yes, how to go about it?
> 
> Cheers


Wow addons are installed the same way as in windows, by extracting the addon zip file into the  ../World of Warcraft/interface/addons directory).  You just need to know where the directories are.

The default wine prefix (essentially the fake windows "c drive") is in /home/<username>/.wine/drive_c/

So, assuming you installed Wow in the default location, you would need to extract the addon files into 


> /home/<username>/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/World of Warcraft/Interface/Addons/


Directories begining with "." are normally hidden when using the Nautilus file manager.  Hit Ctrl-H to unhide "." directories and you can easily browse to the .wine directory.

----------


## Aarbron

Dear tweak42,

Again, I'd like to thank you!

I do remember having recount on my old ubuntu install some years ago, but sometimes you never if things get broken. So I thought better to ask. Your detailed response, should make things almost plain sailing. Plus, I could not remember how it was installed etc.

Truly, I appreciate your help.  :Smile: 

Thanks man.

----------


## Aarbron

Hi all,

Any of you with  the latest PPA Wine thing also getting character preview? I'm getting it, bloody rapt too  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tweak42

> Hi all,
> 
> Any of you with  the latest PPA Wine thing also getting character preview? I'm getting it, bloody rapt too



The character preview (and other graphic bugs) was Blizzards opengl client, not wine's problem.  The Wow 5.1 patch fixed the opengl client bugs so I think everything works now.

----------


## Aarbron

> The character preview (and other graphic bugs) was Blizzards opengl client, not wine's problem.  The Wow 5.1 patch fixed the opengl client bugs so I think everything works now.


Hi Tweak,

Thought, possibly, that with the update to Wine (I hadn't gone into Ubuntu for a couple of weeks) that it was rectified, somehow.  Oh well, who cares, it's working as it should, now.

Damn maintenance, though :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Crossbow

OK, I've been searching the forums and I can find people having similar problems, but the people trying to help just keep pointing back at the installation guide. That is not helpful because the game IS installed correctly. 

I have WoW *installed.* It has been *working* until today. 

Yesterday the driver decided I could no longer use the correct resolution. I replaced Nvidia-Current with Nvidia-173 and that fixed the resolution problem but now I have a new one: 

When I launch WoW I get the first page, where it tells you whether the game is up to date and you can select full screen or windowed. When I click "Play" it just shuts the window. No error message, just shuts the WoW window and does nothing else. 

Ubuntu 12.04
Dell Inspiron 530
Nvidia-173
Wine verison 1.5.12 set for Window XP (should I change that?)

Edit: Oh hey! An error message finally popped up. It is error #132. Unfortunately the fix at battle.net is to "Select DX9 from the Graphics API drop down menu" on the game perferences, but that is not an option. But I think I may have seen that error mentioned somewhere around here...

ETA: Well I found a fix that had worked for one person but no one else. Most answers seem to be to go to an older version of Wine, but that shouldn't be necessary since it WAS working fine with this one until now.

----------


## sirtoast

I also just started getting the error 132 today after I updated Wine.  Now, admittedly, I haven't played it in a week, but wow has been playing fine under ubuntu for the last 2 months, and so I'm keen to blame the wine update that I applied today.

----------


## Crossbow

Posted this on Battlenet, although they don't support Linux...

The laucnher opens the loading screen, but when I click "play" it just shuts down. 

Pretty sure this is a driver problem as it started when I updated to Nvidia 173. My previous version of Nvidia is no longer supported. 

Machine: Dell Insipiron 530
OS: Ubuntu 12.04
Wine version 1.5.12
Graphics driver Nvidia-173

*TRIED:* 
Resetting game preferences do defaults
All game preferences
Repair tool
Deleting the cache, WTF, and interface files


==================================================  ============================
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 16357)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Dec 29, 2012  3:17:44.315 PM
User:     anna
Computer: anna-desktop
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
ProcessID:	74
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:69AB96C5

The instruction at "0x69AB96C5" referenced memory at "0xFFFFFFFF".
The memory could not be "read".

WoWBuild: 16357
Version: 5.1.0
Type:  WoW
Platform: X86
Session Time(hh:mm:ss):  00:00:00
Time in World(hh:mm:ss): 00:00:00
Number of Char Logins:  0

Settings: 
SET locale "enUS"
SET Sound_EnableHardware "0"
SET installLocale "enUS"

----------------------------------------
Installation settings:
----------------------------------------
UID:  wow_enus
Expansion Level: 4
PTR: 0
Beta: 0
PatchURL: 'http://enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch'
ProductCode: 'WoW'

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
No GX Device Created
Desktop Display List:
Device Name: \\.\DISPLAY1
Device String: X11 Windowing System
State Flags: 0x00000015
Device ID: PCI\VEN_0000&DEV_0000

Installed DX9 Version:
File Version: 5.3.1.904
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=FFFFFFFF  EBX=00000000  ECX=7D3F2058  EDX=00000001  ESI=7D4632D0
EDI=00000008  EBP=00000001  ESP=0187EDAC  EIP=69AB96C5  FLG=00210286
CS =0073      DS =007B      ES =007B      SS =007B      FS =0033      GS =003B

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 87 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 86 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 85 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 84 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 83 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 82 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 81 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 80 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 75 [Current Thread] ---
69AB96C5 00000001 0000:00000000 <unknown>

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 87 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 86 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 85 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 84 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 83 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 82 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 81 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 80 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 75 [Current Thread] ---



----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<00400000 00F51000 "Wow.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {5aa2aa29-afb6-4524-b8907c5fdc6893da} 1 1354589228>
DBG-MODULE<68350000 00144000 "user32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<684A0000 000C6000 "gdi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68570000 00060000 "advapi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<685E0000 0000A000 "version.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<685F0000 00070000 "wininet.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68680000 0001D000 "mpr.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<686B0000 00089000 "msvcrt.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68750000 00210000 "shell32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68970000 000F4000 "comctl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68A70000 00072000 "rpcrt4.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68AF0000 0001C000 "msacm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68B20000 00123000 "wined3d.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68C50000 00017000 "imm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68C70000 0002B000 "ws2_32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68CA0000 00017000 "dinput8.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68CC0000 00063000 "setupapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D30000 00032000 "winspool.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D70000 00007000 "hid.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68E20000 00080000 "winex11.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68FA0000 00030000 "uxtheme.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69000000 000DF000 "opengl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69190000 0005B000 "dbghelp.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<691F0000 0000F000 "psapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6D2E0000 00114000 "ole32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<71400000 000AD000 "winmm.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<73C40000 00035000 "d3d9.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<77F60000 00076000 "shlwapi.dll" "shlwapi.pdb" 0 {658b2b7c-8638-42a0-be311e436027f6e3} 2 1158222689>
DBG-MODULE<7B810000 0022B000 "KERNEL32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7BC10000 000C2000 "ntdll.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>

----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 32 bytes starting at (EIP = 69AB96C5 - 10)

69AB96B5: 1C 8B 5C 24  20 89 74 24  08 89 4C 24  04 89 1C 24  ..\$ .t$..L$...$
* = addr  **                                                  *               
69AB96C5: FF D0 8B 54  24 1C 8D 46  10 89 44 24  04 8B 42 04  ...T$..F..D$..B.


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0187EDAC - 20)

0187ED80: B4 22 3F 7D  90 18 3F 7D  D8 0A 47 7D  C8 0A 47 7D  ."?}..?}..G}..G}
0187ED90: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  D0 32 46 7D  .............2F}
0187EDA0: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  AC 96 AB 69  00 00 00 00  ...........i....
* = addr                                         **                       *   
0187EDA0: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  AC 96 AB 69  00 00 00 00  ...........i....
0187EDB0: 58 20 3F 7D  D0 32 46 7D  01 00 00 00  08 C0 62 B7  X ?}.2F}......b.
0187EDC0: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  58 20 3F 7D  00 00 00 00  ........X ?}....
0187EDD0: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  D0 32 46 7D  .............2F}
0187EDE0: 98 00 00 00  1C 69 43 7D  B6 9B AB 69  00 00 00 00  .....iC}...i....
0187EDF0: 58 20 3F 7D  D0 32 46 7D  01 00 00 00  10 B7 01 00  X ?}.2F}........
0187EE00: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  18 35 46 7D  .............5F}
0187EE10: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  80 18 3F 7D  ..............?}
0187EE20: 54 00 00 04  00 00 00 00  1D A7 14 69  00 00 00 00  T..........i....
0187EE30: 58 20 3F 7D  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  10 B7 3C 7D  X ?}..........<}
0187EE40: 54 00 00 04  87 00 00 00  E2 EA 14 69  54 00 00 04  T..........iT...
0187EE50: 54 00 00 04  87 00 00 00  08 7B 12 69  90 1D 45 7D  T........{.i..E}
0187EE60: 54 00 00 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  T...............
0187EE70: 98 22 46 7D  00 20 69 B7  C7 8A 12 69  10 B7 3C 7D  ."F}. i....i..<}
0187EE80: 54 00 00 04  00 00 00 00  E4 57 76 69  18 3D 43 7D  T........Wvi.=C}
0187EE90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  98 71 54 7D  .............qT}
0187EEA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  CC 75 79 69  00 20 69 B7  .........uyi. i.
0187EEB0: 98 22 46 7D  08 00 00 00  00 20 69 01  00 00 00 00  ."F}..... i.....
0187EEC0: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EED0: 00 00 00 00  00 20 69 01  01 00 00 00  00 20 69 B7  ..... i...... i.
0187EEE0: 00 00 00 00  E0 EF 87 01  DA 5D 76 69  00 20 69 B7  .........]vi. i.
0187EEF0: 80 A0 46 7D  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ..F}............
0187EF00: 00 00 80 BF  00 00 80 BF  98 C6 6A B7  8C C6 6A B7  ..........j...j.
0187EF10: 01 00 00 01  01 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  F4 78 14 00  .............x..
0187EF20: 00 00 00 00  7F B6 BE 01  F4 EF C3 68  F4 78 14 00  ...........h.x..
0187EF30: E0 EF 87 01  04 F0 87 01  97 D5 BE 68  01 00 00 00  ...........h....
0187EF40: E0 EF 87 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  BC DB FB 69  ...............i
0187EF50: D0 80 C0 68  9D 78 B6 68  F4 EF C3 68  01 00 00 00  ...h.x.h...h....
0187EF60: F4 78 14 00  04 F0 87 01  43 CE B6 68  F4 78 14 00  .x......C..h.x..
0187EF70: C0 DB 20 6A  05 00 00 00  DE 10 00 00  23 04 00 00  .. j........#...
0187EF80: 00 00 02 00  C4 EF 87 01  94 A1 14 00  F4 78 14 00  .............x..
0187EF90: 20 06 C2 68  F0 88 00 00  0C FC C1 68  00 00 00 00   ..h.......h....
0187EFA0: F4 6F 0D 69  C4 EF 87 01  74 FE 06 69  E0 BE 0D 69  .o.i....t..i...i
0187EFB0: E0 78 14 00  32 81 C0 68  D0 85 C3 68  C0 DB 20 6A  .x..2..h...h.. j
0187EFC0: 23 04 00 00  DE 10 00 00  05 00 00 00  3C 03 00 00  #...........<...
0187EFD0: 78 B1 14 00  00 04 00 00  FF FF FE 03  08 00 00 00  x...............
0187EFE0: 01 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  3C 03 00 00  ............<...
0187EFF0: 01 00 00 00  FD A0 B6 68  F4 EF C3 68  01 00 00 00  .......h...h....
0187F000: 60 F4 87 01  A4 F4 87 01  B7 E1 B6 68  F4 78 14 00  `..........h.x..
0187F010: DE 10 00 00  38 F4 87 01  38 F4 87 01  0A 00 00 00  ....8...8.......
0187F020: 0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187F030: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8B C5 3B 7D  ..............;}
0187F040: 00 00 00 00  88 52 14 00  88 F0 87 01  FF FF FF FF  .....R..........
0187F050: E9 A5 1B 68  05 00 00 00  E0 EF 87 01  00 F2 87 01  ...h............
0187F060: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00  E0 35 46 7D  .............5F}
0187F070: F4 9F 2E 68  02 00 00 00  E0 9A 2E 68  E0 78 14 00  ...h.......h.x..
0187F080: F4 78 14 00  D0 78 14 00  38 F4 87 01  40 A4 2E 68  .x...x..8...@..h
0187F090: F4 9F 2E 68  AF 51 2A 68  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  ...h.Q*h........
0187F0A0: AB 0F 19 68  F0 F0 87 01  53 FA 2E 68  CC F0 87 01  ...h....S..h....
0187F0B0: F4 1F 2F 68  69 53 41 7D  3C FA 2E 68  48 B2 3B 7D  ../hiSA}<..hH.;}
0187F0C0: 58 F2 2E 68  00 00 00 00  20 EF 2E 68  FF 35 46 7D  X..h.... ..h.5F}
0187F0D0: 49 FA 2E 68  E0 35 46 7D  AF 51 2A 68  4C F1 87 01  I..h.5F}.Q*hL...
0187F0E0: E9 A5 1B 68  96 54 14 00  D1 98 45 00  00 00 00 00  ...h.T....E.....
0187F0F0: 00 00 00 00  A2 56 41 7D  02 00 00 00  58 00 00 00  .....VA}....X...
0187F100: F4 FF 12 68  62 00 00 00  68 53 41 7D  4C F1 87 01  ...hb...hSA}L...
0187F110: F8 5F 00 68  20 F3 87 01  68 53 41 7D  40 A4 2E 68  ._.h ...hSA}@..h
0187F120: F9 09 24 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  AC F1 87 01  ..$h............
0187F130: CE 1F 22 68  C0 55 14 00  B0 63 14 00  00 00 00 00  .."h.U...c......
0187F140: F4 FF 12 68  18 F2 87 01  00 00 00 00  AC F1 87 01  ...h............
0187F150: AD 66 00 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 F3 87 01  .f.h........ ...
0187F160: 00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  F0 34 12 68  20 F3 87 01  .........4.h ...
0187F170: 18 F2 87 01  04 00 00 00  98 56 41 7D  BC 56 41 7D  .........VA}.VA}
0187F180: 0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  E0 FB C4 7B  1C F2 87 01  ...........{....
0187F190: 00 5C B5 EF  00 F2 87 01  E2 9F 00 68  F4 FF 12 68  .\.........h...h
0187F1A0: 10 00 00 00  E4 F1 87 01  7A A9 00 68  00 00 00 00  ........z..h....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Percent memory used:    61
Total physical memory:  1048584192
Free physical memory:   408907776
Page file:              4124798976
Total virtual memory:   3221159935
Free virtual memory:    3221094399
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

List of running Wow.exe processes

Could not list processes

List of running Agent.exe processes

Could not list processes

----------


## wiebeest

> I also just started getting the error 132 today after I updated Wine.  Now, admittedly, I haven't played it in a week, but wow has been playing fine under ubuntu for the last 2 months, and so I'm keen to blame the wine update that I applied today.


It definitely *is* a problem caused by the latest 1.5.20 update. 
Check my findings: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post12428159

Does anybody know how to revert to version 1.5.19 for now?

----------


## Crossbow

I think you should be able to do it with synaptic package manager.

----------


## Crossbow

Not one even potential answer to my question. Great.

----------


## Tweak42

> Not one even potential answer to my question. Great.


I don't see how complaining about no answers will help when you don't ask a clear question.

I had no problems with Wow when upgrading wine 1.5.19 to 1.5.20 and to the present 1.5.21.  This is with the latest nvidia 313.09 driver with gl threaded optimizations enabled.  This was on both my desktop Geforce GTX480 card and my laptop puny Quadro video chip.

In Synaptic menu there is Package > Force Versions option that will allow choosing between multiple versions assuming there are multiple versions available on the PPA. However I don't think the wine PPA maintains previous versions more than a few days after new release.  To roll back one would have to locate an older wine deb archive, remove the current version, install the older and use Synaptic to Lock versions so the Update Manager ignores it.

----------


## Crossbow

Well, this is odd. Tweak says I didn't ask a question and Cwwilson says my question has already been answered. 

***

*Tweak,* My question is why isn't this game working and what do I have to do. If I knew more specifics than what is in the error messages I would give them. That is why I posted the error messages. Are the error messages really super mysterious? Because I don't know what that stuff means but I thought someone here would.   

I actually don't think it is a Wine problem since I did not make any changes to Wine when the problem started. I don't know what the problem is, which is why I copy-pated the error messages. What otehr information can I give you? 

Here is the error message, which is one page back: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2490

***

*Cwwilson*, I have already said I looked and couldn't find it. If it is there, *PLEASE LINK TO IT BECAUSE I COULD NOT FIND IT.* 

Why did you go to the trouble of finding the answer if you had no intention of linking to it? You did the same thing last time I had a question. I never did find what I needed here but finally found it through Google. 

If it so easy for you to read 250 pages of code and see what you want, ***CONGRATULATIONS***. It is not easy for me - I understand about 20% of what is in this sticky. That is why I am asking for help. 

Do you believe that someone who can't look at 250 pages of error messages and tell exactly which one applies to her has no business using Ubuntu? Because that rather goes against the whole premise.

Or do you believe that if someone can't find something it means she has not looked? If you always find everything you look for, again, congratulations.

----------


## Tweak42

> Well, this is odd. Tweak says I didn't ask a question and Cwwilson says my question has already been answered. 
> 
> ***
> 
> *Tweak,* My question is why isn't this game working and what do I have to do. If I knew more specifics than what is in the error messages I would give them. That is why I posted the error messages. Are the error messages really super mysterious? Because I don't know what that stuff means but I thought someone here would.   
> 
> I actually don't think it is a Wine problem since I did not make any changes to Wine when the problem started. I don't know what the problem is, which is why I copy-pated the error messages. What otehr information can I give you? 
> 
> Here is the error message, which is one page back: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2490
> ...


Ok in my experience running the wine command to launch wow from a terminal and looking those crash errors tend to be more informative than the log dump that wow itself generates (wow after all thinks it's running under windows so alot of the dump info will not apply under linux).  How and what command line are you using to launch wow?

Also what is your specific nvidia video chip series?  I understand you may be using older nvidia hardware but the 304.xx drive series supported the as far back as the geforce 6/7 series until few months ago.  Your crash could be driver issue with the 173 drivers you are using, but we would need to see the wine crash log first, so don't go upgrading the drivers til you can get those.

The other thing you can try is to backup your existing wine prefix, make a new wine prefix and move you wow install into that.  Wow is pretty much a standalone game so the directory can be moved around without needing to re-download / reinstall the entire game. 

Ask if you are not sure how to manage wine prefixes.

----------


## Crossbow

I don't know how to manage wine prefixes, but really there is nothing much in my wine prefix. My Nvidia is from 2008 or so I think. 

I don't try to launch it with a command. Maybe that is the problem? I just click on the icon it from the Wine menu. 

What I did today: I completely removed the game. I borrowed someone's discs and reinstalled from those using Play On Linux. It put the files in a Play On Linux virtual drive. Wine couldn't access them from there, or maybe I don't know how, but I couldn't see that drive in browsing. I move the files to .wine, so now Wine can see them but back to the same problem - it opens the launcher and then closes when I click "play" - only now I am not even getting an error message. 

I reinstalled again and tried to open it from in the Play On Linux virtual drive. I got a message saying it could not connect to the news server. 

I THINK that when I had this problem before it was something in config.wtf. Here is what I have there. Is it correct? 

SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET MasterSoundEffects "0"

----------


## Tweak42

Try running the *NVIDIA X Server Settings* program, and report what *Graphics Processor* is listed under the *GPU 0* section.
*
<appologies, I wrote the following in mind that you didn't know where the .wine directory was>*

A wine prefix is a directory with a emulated windows installation.  Best practices is to create a seperate prefix for each program you install with wine.  This is so program installations do not mess each other up and facilitates easy removal.  You can dump everything into one prefix, just be aware that it could cause problems.

I don't have any experience using Play On Linux.  But it is a front end to manage multiple prefixes and wine versions on one system that some people find easier to use because it's point-and-click but isn't at all nessasary at the core level.

The default prefix is in your home directory called ".wine".  Any directory/file that begins in "." will normally be hidden by the Nautilus file manager, so to see it you must enable "Show Hidden Files", shortcut -> Ctrl-H. In the prefix directory you will find "drive_c" which will be where all the windows programs install themselves.  Thus if you installed Wow in "c:\program files\world of warcraft\" it will be actually in "\home\<username>\.wine\drive_c\program files\world of warcraft\".  Knowing where the wow directory is will save you having to download and reinstalling the game from scratch, because you can back it up, put it wherever you want to, symlink into prefixes and easily manage addons.


To run Wow from terminal, launch a terminal, shortcut -> Ctrl-Alt-T. 

```
wine "<path-to-wow>\Wow.exe" -opengl
```

 At this point you should see bunch of technical wine releate messages scroll by (needed for troubleshooting) and the game login screen should popup.  If the game crashes the terminal window should stay open so you can see what happened.


Note: Launching Wow by hitting the Play button via "World of Warcraft Launcher.exe" has been problematic in the past, so I would avoid using the launcher unless you are patching or repairing.  You can make copy the Icon that launches the Wow Launcher and change the properties so it points to Wow.exe instead.

I'm not aware config.wtf has much to do with stability, it's mainly for detail/performance options that affect framerate speed.


*tl;dnr reinstall because wow is borked guide*


```
Rename wine prefix
Run winecfg to create new prefix
Move wow directory into new prefix
Run launcher to install the battle.net agent.exe client
Run wow
*Optional* delete old prefix
```




> I don't know how to manage wine prefixes, but really there is nothing much in my wine prefix. My Nvidia is from 2008 or so I think. 
> 
> I don't try to launch it with a command. Maybe that is the problem? I just click on the icon it from the Wine menu. 
> 
> What I did today: I completely removed the game. I borrowed someone's discs and reinstalled from those using Play On Linux. It put the files in a Play On Linux virtual drive. Wine couldn't access them from there, or maybe I don't know how, but I couldn't see that drive in browsing. I move the files to .wine, so now Wine can see them but back to the same problem - it opens the launcher and then closes when I click "play" - only now I am not even getting an error message. 
> 
> I reinstalled again and tried to open it from in the Play On Linux virtual drive. I got a message saying it could not connect to the news server. 
> 
> I THINK that when I had this problem before it was something in config.wtf. Here is what I have there. Is it correct? 
> ...

----------


## Crossbow

Thanks! I am still doing something wrong. The files are at: 

/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe

but I still can't open it either from the terminal or from the directory. 

*NVIDIA server settings:* 

Graphics processor: GeForce 8300 GS
VBIOS Version 60-86-49-00-19
Memory: 512 MB
Bus Type: PCI Express x 16
Bus ID: ? @ ? : ? : ?
PCI Device ID: Unknown
PCI Vendor ID: Unknown
IRQ: 16
X Screens: Screen 0
Display Devices: None

I went back to the very beginning of the How To and found this problem, which I did not have previously:



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
  Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  20
  Current serial number in output stream:  20
```

EDIT:

Tried installing Nvidia-current without deleting 173. Went back to being unable to apply the right resolution, went to drivers and installed 173, restarted. Resolution OK now. Rendering problem is fixed. Tried starting the game again. Still not working but now I've got an error report: 



```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 16357)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Jan 20, 2013  1:09:01.510 PM
User:     anna
Computer: anna-desktop
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
ProcessID:	73
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:78A796C5

The instruction at "0x78A796C5" referenced memory at "0xFFFFFFFF".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 16357
Version: 5.1.0
Type:  WoW
Platform: X86
Session Time(hh:mm:ss):  00:00:00
Time in World(hh:mm:ss): 00:00:00
Number of Char Logins:  0

Settings: 
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET MasterSoundEffects "0"
SET locale "enUS"
SET installLocale "enUS"

----------------------------------------
Installation settings:
----------------------------------------
UID:  wow_enus
Expansion Level: 4
PTR: 0
Beta: 0
PatchURL: 'http://enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch'
ProductCode: 'WoW'

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
No GX Device Created
Desktop Display List:
Device Name: \\.\DISPLAY1
Device String: X11 Windowing System
State Flags: 0x00000015
Device ID: PCI\VEN_0000&DEV_0000

Installed DX9 Version:
File Version: 5.3.1.904
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=FFFFFFFF  EBX=00000000  ECX=7E41B030  EDX=00000001  ESI=7E497E98
EDI=00000008  EBP=00000001  ESP=0187EDAC  EIP=78A796C5  FLG=00010286
CS =0073      DS =007B      ES =007B      SS =007B      FS =0033      GS =003B


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 86 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 85 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 84 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 83 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 82 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 81 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 80 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 79 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 74 [Current Thread] ---
78A796C5 00000001 0000:00000000 <unknown>

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 86 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 85 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 84 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 83 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 82 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 81 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 80 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 79 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 74 [Current Thread] ---



----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<00400000 00F51000 "Wow.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {5aa2aa29-afb6-4524-b8907c5fdc6893da} 1 1354589228>
DBG-MODULE<68220000 0013A000 "user32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68370000 000BC000 "gdi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68440000 00056000 "advapi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<684A0000 00010000 "version.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<684C0000 00066000 "wininet.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68540000 00023000 "mpr.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68580000 0007F000 "msvcrt.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68610000 00216000 "shell32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68830000 000A8000 "winmm.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<688F0000 0010F000 "ole32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68A10000 0006D000 "rpcrt4.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68A80000 00027000 "msacm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68AB0000 00033000 "d3d9.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68C40000 0012A000 "wined3d.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D70000 0001E000 "imm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68DA0000 00022000 "ws2_32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68DD0000 0000E000 "dinput8.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68DF0000 0005A000 "setupapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68E50000 0000F000 "hid.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68E70000 0007E000 "winex11.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69130000 00026000 "uxtheme.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69190000 000ED000 "opengl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69330000 00007000 "psapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A280000 0002D000 "winspool.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6CEF0000 00053000 "dbghelp.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<75EE0000 000FE000 "comctl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<77F60000 00076000 "shlwapi.dll" "shlwapi.pdb" 0 {658b2b7c-8638-42a0-be311e436027f6e3} 2 1158222689>
DBG-MODULE<7B810000 0022B000 "KERNEL32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7BC10000 000C2000 "ntdll.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>

----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 32 bytes starting at (EIP = 78A796C5 - 10)

78A796B5: 1C 8B 5C 24  20 89 74 24  08 89 4C 24  04 89 1C 24  ..\$ .t$..L$...$
* = addr  **                                                  *               
78A796C5: FF D0 8B 54  24 1C 8D 46  10 89 44 24  04 8B 42 04  ...T$..F..D$..B.


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0187EDAC - 20)

0187ED80: 8C B2 41 7E  68 A8 41 7E  D8 EA 45 7E  C8 EA 45 7E  ..A~h.A~..E~..E~
0187ED90: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  98 7E 49 7E  .............~I~
0187EDA0: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  AC 96 A7 78  00 00 00 00  ...........x....
* = addr                                         **                       *   
0187EDA0: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  AC 96 A7 78  00 00 00 00  ...........x....
0187EDB0: 30 B0 41 7E  98 7E 49 7E  01 00 00 00  08 60 33 B7  0.A~.~I~.....`3.
0187EDC0: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  30 B0 41 7E  00 00 00 00  ........0.A~....
0187EDD0: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  98 7E 49 7E  .............~I~
0187EDE0: 99 00 00 00  FC F8 45 7E  B6 9B A7 78  00 00 00 00  ......E~...x....
0187EDF0: 30 B0 41 7E  98 7E 49 7E  01 00 00 00  D8 34 01 00  0.A~.~I~.....4..
0187EE00: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 81 49 7E  ..............I~
0187EE10: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  58 A8 41 7E  ............X.A~
0187EE20: 54 00 E0 03  00 00 00 00  1D 87 2E 69  00 00 00 00  T..........i....
0187EE30: 30 B0 41 7E  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  D8 34 3F 7E  0.A~.........4?~
0187EE40: 54 00 E0 03  87 00 00 00  E2 CA 2E 69  54 00 E0 03  T..........iT...
0187EE50: 54 00 E0 03  87 00 00 00  08 5B 2C 69  48 CA 47 7E  T........[,iH.G~
0187EE60: 54 00 E0 03  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  T...............
0187EE70: B0 93 4A 7E  00 C0 39 B7  C7 6A 2C 69  D8 34 3F 7E  ..J~..9..j,i.4?~
0187EE80: 54 00 E0 03  00 00 00 00  E4 57 72 78  C8 8F 47 7E  T........Wrx..G~
0187EE90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  B8 BD 48 7E  ..............H~
0187EEA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  CC 75 75 78  00 C0 39 B7  .........uux..9.
0187EEB0: B0 93 4A 7E  08 00 00 00  00 C0 39 01  00 00 00 00  ..J~......9.....
0187EEC0: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EED0: 00 00 00 00  00 C0 39 01  01 00 00 00  00 C0 39 B7  ......9.......9.
0187EEE0: 00 00 00 00  E0 EF 87 01  DA 5D 72 78  00 C0 39 B7  .........]rx..9.
0187EEF0: A8 FE 48 7E  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ..H~............
0187EF00: 00 00 80 BF  00 00 80 BF  98 66 3B B7  8C 66 3B B7  .........f;..f;.
0187EF10: 01 00 00 01  01 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  34 77 14 00  ............4w..
0187EF20: 00 00 00 00  7F 26 D1 01  F4 5F D6 68  34 77 14 00  .....&..._.h4w..
0187EF30: E0 EF 87 01  04 F0 87 01  97 45 D1 68  01 00 00 00  .........E.h....
0187EF40: E0 EF 87 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  BC DB F7 78  ...............x
0187EF50: D0 F0 D2 68  9D E8 C8 68  F4 5F D6 68  01 00 00 00  ...h...h._.h....
0187EF60: 34 77 14 00  04 F0 87 01  43 3E C9 68  34 77 14 00  4w......C>.h4w..
0187EF70: C0 DB 1C 79  05 00 00 00  DE 10 00 00  23 04 00 00  ...y........#...
0187EF80: 00 00 02 00  C4 EF 87 01  D4 9F 14 00  34 77 14 00  ............4w..
0187EF90: 20 76 D4 68  F0 88 00 00  0C 6C D4 68  00 00 00 00   v.h.....l.h....
0187EFA0: F4 4F 27 69  C4 EF 87 01  74 DE 20 69  E0 9E 27 69  .O'i....t. i..'i
0187EFB0: 20 77 14 00  32 F1 D2 68  D0 F5 D5 68  C0 DB 1C 79   w..2..h...h...y
0187EFC0: 23 04 00 00  DE 10 00 00  05 00 00 00  3C 03 00 00  #...........<...
0187EFD0: B8 AF 14 00  00 04 00 00  FF FF FE 03  08 00 00 00  ................
0187EFE0: 01 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  3C 03 00 00  ............<...
0187EFF0: 01 00 00 00  FD 10 C9 68  F4 5F D6 68  01 00 00 00  .......h._.h....
0187F000: 60 F4 87 01  A4 F4 87 01  B7 51 C9 68  34 77 14 00  `........Q.h4w..
0187F010: DE 10 00 00  38 F4 87 01  38 F4 87 01  0A 00 00 00  ....8...8.......
0187F020: 0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187F030: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8B 55 3E 7E  .............U>~
0187F040: 00 00 00 00  B0 50 14 00  88 F0 87 01  FF FF FF FF  .....P..........
0187F050: E9 85 09 68  05 00 00 00  E0 EF 87 01  00 F2 87 01  ...h............
0187F060: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00  D0 A4 46 7E  ..............F~
0187F070: F4 7F 1C 68  02 00 00 00  E0 7A 1C 68  20 77 14 00  ...h.....z.h w..
0187F080: 34 77 14 00  10 77 14 00  38 F4 87 01  40 84 1C 68  4w...w..8...@..h
0187F090: F4 7F 1C 68  AF 31 18 68  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  ...h.1.h........
0187F0A0: AB EF 06 68  F0 F0 87 01  53 3A 62 79  CC F0 87 01  ...h....S:by....
0187F0B0: F4 5F 62 79  E9 FD 4A 7E  3C 3A 62 79  48 42 3E 7E  ._by..J~<:byHB>~
0187F0C0: 58 32 62 79  00 00 00 00  20 2F 62 79  EF A4 46 7E  X2by.... /by..F~
0187F0D0: 49 3A 62 79  D0 A4 46 7E  AF 31 18 68  4C F1 87 01  I:by..F~.1.hL...
0187F0E0: E9 85 09 68  B1 90 09 68  D1 98 45 00  00 00 00 00  ...h...h..E.....
0187F0F0: 00 00 00 00  8A 43 49 7E  02 00 00 00  43 F3 87 01  .....CI~....C...
0187F100: F4 EF C1 68  62 00 00 00  E8 FD 4A 7E  4C F1 87 01  ...hb.....J~L...
0187F110: F8 4F AF 68  20 F3 87 01  E8 FD 4A 7E  40 84 1C 68  .O.h .....J~@..h
0187F120: F9 E9 11 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  AC F1 87 01  ...h............
0187F130: CE FF 0F 68  09 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ...h............
0187F140: F4 EF C1 68  18 F2 87 01  00 00 00 00  AC F1 87 01  ...h............
0187F150: AD 56 AF 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 F3 87 01  .V.h........ ...
0187F160: 00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  F0 24 C1 68  20 F3 87 01  .........$.h ...
0187F170: 18 F2 87 01  04 00 00 00  80 43 49 7E  A4 43 49 7E  .........CI~.CI~
0187F180: 0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  E0 FB C4 7B  1C F2 87 01  ...........{....
0187F190: 00 EA 13 01  00 F2 87 01  E2 8F AF 68  F4 EF C1 68  ...........h...h
0187F1A0: 10 00 00 00  E4 F1 87 01  7A 99 AF 68  00 00 00 00  ........z..h....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Percent memory used:    43
Total physical memory:  1048584192
Free physical memory:   590241792
Page file:              4124798976
Total virtual memory:   3221159935
Free virtual memory:    3221094399
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

List of running Wow.exe processes

Could not list processes

List of running Agent.exe processes

Could not list processes

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0xbfffffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     3853
Os Version:             6.2
Os Service Pack:        0.0
```

And when attempting to run it from the terminal: 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$  wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f754,0x187fd54): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32c008,0x32c608): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32bfd8,0x32c5d8): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f57c,0x187fb7c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f54c,0x187fb4c): stub
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16357.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16309.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16057.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16048.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16016.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16357.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16309.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16057.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16048.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16016.MPQ"
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187ed28,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:init_driver_info Unhandled OS version 6.2, reporting Win 7.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187ebc8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:init_driver_info Unhandled OS version 6.2, reporting Win 7.
X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  27 (X_GLXCreatePbuffer)
  Serial number of failed request:  817
  Current serial number in output stream:  818
```

----------


## Crossbow

Looking for solutions, I noticed that most people's config.wtf file is a lot longer than mine. I added two lines that were recommended but they did not make any difference. Here is what I have now: 



```
SET gxApi "opengl"
SET ffxDeath "0"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"
SET MasterSoundEffects "0"
SET fixedfunction "0"
SET gxWindow "1"
```

----------


## Tweak42

Good. With a GeForce 8300 GS you are defintely supported to lastest 310.32 driver.  Make sure the X-Updates PPA is enabled in your source repositores, the sleightly older 304.64 driver in the PPA should work just fine. "nvidia-current" is a meta package and should point to the latest "approved" nvidia driver and matching nvidia-settings.  I highly recommend getting away from the 173 driver because it dates back to 2010, and is mainly for video cards less capable and far older than yours.

It helps somewhat if you use synaptic, search for "nvidia" and you can see the list of drivers among the hits. Once you update the drivers, you do need to reboot for them to take affect.  Remember you can always confirm what driver version is running by using the nvidia-settings tool.  Also becareful when swaping around drivers as a few times I have messed up the driver thus the X-server would crash at startup and had to reinstall the drivers from command line (having a second computer nearby helps when looking up the commands).

Regarding the wine errors, in my experience the "fixme" ones are benign, and don't normally cause crashes.  The "Unable to read archive hash/block table" ones are bad because the game cannot confirm that those game files are not corrupted.  This isn't to say the game won't work, but I would try running the wow launcher from the terminal to see if there are any errors and hopefully the launcher can straighten them out.  Lastly "X Error of failed request" definetly points to something went wrong with the graphics driver (GLX) initialization, hence my emphasis on upgrading your graphics driver to the 300.xx series.

Your config.wtf file is probably short because the game hasn't been logged in and out at least once to a character to save the various interface, graphics and sounds etc settings yet.  When you launch the game once with -opengl switch it remembers it in the config.wtf unless you change it in the graphics setting menu and restart the game, or launch the game with -d3d switch.    






> Thanks! I am still doing something wrong. The files are at: 
> 
> /home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe
> 
> but I still can't open it either from the terminal or from the directory. 
> 
> *NVIDIA server settings:* 
> 
> Graphics processor: GeForce 8300 GS
> ...

----------


## Lightning Dragon

Hello,

First, your error "132" is definitely concerning OpenGL/GPU/etc issues. I have a list of things you can do to fix it.

You say you can't open the file the terminal or the directory, or is that problem now fixed? Does it give you permission errors? You can do this in the terminal;



```
gksudo nautilus
```

It will bring up the home directory in root privileges. Try opening your file that way. If that doesn't work, open a terminal with two tabs. The first one with:



```
 sudo chmod -R 777 /home/<USERNAMEHERE>/.wine
```

The second with; 



```
wine "C:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe"
```

Do you have a RunOnce.wtf.temp file? If so, make a backup and delete it. Also try;

To open WoW through the Terminal. Make sure you change "user" to your actually username.



```
wine /home/<user>/.wine/c_drive/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wow.exe -opengl
```

Or, try switching from WinXP, Win2000 and Win98/WinME etc etc and if you are running Windows and have WoW on that, email yourself the "config.wtf" file and replace your Ubuntu file. 

When I was playing and had this issue, when all the above did not work, I uninstalled WoW and wine completely, rebooted and installed Wine and then WoW. Turned out I had a corrupted file, so that might be the same issue for you.

Consider looking at the following links;

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799781
http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=98627

----------


## Thee

Hi,

I'm using wine-1.4.1 on Ubuntu 12.10 with latest ATI drivers from their website. And regardless of setting everything to Low or to Ultra in the options, my FPS in WoW is EXACTLY the same!

So there seems to be a bottleneck, but if graphics are not the bottlneck, then what the heck is preventing WoW to gain more fps?

Anyone knows whats up with that?

(btw, my hardware is good, I run Ultra settings on Win7 with great FPS)

----------


## Willpwn

is this free?
I need to know how to get private servers on my computer

----------


## zzaw

Ok so I'm having some issue with Wow that is driving me nuts. I have two Ubuntu 13.04 installations that are currently virtually identical other than one is on my SSD and the other is on a traditional HDD. Anyway WoW on the traditional HDD works perfectly however on my SSD I get login error #114 every time. I've tried the 32 and 64 bit binaries, repair, a fresh install of WoW, Xubuntu 12.10 and Linux Mint 14. Every single one gives the same error yet I can jump right over to my other 13.04 installation and boot up fine. I installed 13.04 on my SSD hoping it would work but apparently not. Both installations are running wine 1.5.22 and 313.18 Nvidia drivers. Google hasn't giving my anything so far.

----------


## Crossbow

> ... if you are running Windows and have WoW on that, email yourself the "config.wtf" file and replace your Ubuntu file.


That is a good idea - I have the game installed on my roommate's Windows PC as well. I don't like playing on it because she has a TV monitor on it and the picture is terrible and I hate her keyboard - but I could get the files from there. I don't know why I didn't think of that in the first place.

ETA: That didn't help. Will try the other suggestions.

ETA: Those PPAs are enabled in the repository.  

Attempting to open from terminal using above instructions: 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ wine/home/anna/.wine/c_drive/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wow.exe -opengl
bash: wine/home/anna/.wine/c_drive/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe: No such file or directory
```

Copy-pasting the location: 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ wine/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe -opengl
bash: wine/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program: No such file or directory
```

I downloaded all those DLL files from that troubleshooting link. Not sure what they are really. Didn't make any difference.

----------


## Crossbow

I may have found something. I marked all the Wine files for complete removal in Synaptic. Then I restarted and was going to install wine again. I did the meta package first and got this message: 

The installation or removal of a software package failed.

Tried to uninstall it and got the same message. Now trying it in a terminal. 



```
Errors were encountered while processing:
 bnetd
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

HELP?

It was suggested to run apt-get update. Ran that then tried to install Wine: 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine1.5
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
wine1.5 is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Setting up bnetd (0.4.25-8) ...
chown: cannot access `/var/run/bnetd': No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing bnetd (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 bnetd
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```

----------


## Tweak42

> ```
> anna@anna-desktop:~$ wine/home/anna/.wine/c_drive/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wow.exe -opengl
> bash: wine/home/anna/.wine/c_drive/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe: No such file or directory
> ```
> 
> Copy-pasting the location: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are missing a space between the command "wine" and the path to wow.exe.  Also you should enclose the path in "quotes" because spaces break up the input parameter. You can use back slashes, but I find it's just easier to use quotes.  Thus to correct your example:



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ wine "/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl
```

----------


## Tweak42

> I may have found something. I marked all the Wine files for complete removal in Synaptic. Then I restarted and was going to install wine again. I did the meta package first and got this message: 
> 
> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
> 
> Tried to uninstall it and got the same message. Now trying it in a terminal. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It sounds like wine is installed correctly.  You can check version by running 

```
wine --version
```

 in terminal.  Or run the "Configure Wine" from the application launcher and check the About tab. 

The other error is package bnetd installation is messed up.  I'm not sure which apt-get command you need to correct it.  Some commands listed here may steer you in the right direction.  You could try removing it with synaptic and reinstalling it too.

----------


## Lightning Dragon

As for the "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)", run the sudo command "apt-get -f install".  Then perform sudo apt-get update and if only a few files installed from that first command, run it again and then perform another update until all the packages are installed. The command fixes the broken packages.

You can also try dpkg --configure --pending. Try deleting the cache in /var/cache/apt/archives, too. Before you reinstall, run "sudo apt-get clean", and then do a reboot. One last option that worked for me two times was editing the "status" file.  Open the terminal and sudo the following;

sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status  

Remove the corrupt package/s, the entire block of it, and then save it and exit. Reboot and attempt to reinstall your stuff. That should work.

The problem, I do believe, is that there is still installation files or the program itself still on the computer and is corrupted.

----------


## Crossbow

OK, using the command the way Tweak wrote it at least found the file, but... 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$  wine "/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f754,0x187fd54): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32c008,0x32c608): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32bfd8,0x32c5d8): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f57c,0x187fb7c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f54c,0x187fb4c): stub
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16357.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16309.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16057.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16048.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\enUS\patch-enUS-16016.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16357.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16309.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16057.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16048.MPQ"
Unable to read archive hash/block table: "Data\Cache\patch-base-16016.MPQ"
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187ed28,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187ebc8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187bff0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),1,0x187bff0,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0xffffffff at address 0xffffffff (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0xffffffff in 32-bit code (0xffffffff).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:ffffffff ESP:0187eda8 EBP:00000001 EFLAGS:00010286(  R- --  I S - -P- )
 EAX:ffffffff EBX:00000000 ECX:7d3df1d0 EDX:00000001
 ESI:7d459fe8 EDI:00000008
Stack dump:
0x0187eda8:  69d4d6c7 00000000 7d3df1d0 7d459fe8
0x0187edb8:  00000001 b72d3008 00000000 00000001
0x0187edc8:  7d3df1d0 00000000 00000001 00000001
0x0187edd8:  00000000 7d459fe8 0000009e 7d42a67c
0x0187ede8:  69d4dbb6 00000000 7d3df1d0 7d459fe8
0x0187edf8:  00000001 00013738 00000001 00000001
Backtrace:
=>0 0xffffffff (0x00000001)
0xffffffff: -- no code accessible --
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (114 modules)
PE	  400000- 1351000	Deferred        wow
ELF	68000000-68022000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
ELF	68022000-68166000	Dwarf           libwine.so.1
ELF	68166000-68181000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	68181000-6832b000	Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF	6832b000-68330000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	68330000-6835c000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	6835c000-68365000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	68365000-6837f000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	6837f000-6838b000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	6838b000-68398000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	68398000-684ea000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	683b0000-684ea000	\               user32
ELF	684ea000-685bc000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	68500000-685bc000	\               gdi32
ELF	685bc000-68626000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	685d0000-68626000	\               advapi32
ELF	68626000-68640000	Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE	68630000-68640000	\               version
ELF	68640000-686b6000	Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE	68650000-686b6000	\               wininet
ELF	686b6000-686cc000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	686cc000-686f3000	Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE	686d0000-686f3000	\               mpr
ELF	686f3000-6878f000	Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE	68710000-6878f000	\               msvcrt
ELF	6878f000-689b6000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	687a0000-689b6000	\               shell32
ELF	689b6000-68aba000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	689c0000-68aba000	\               comctl32
ELF	68aba000-68b6c000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	68ac0000-68b6c000	\               winmm
ELF	68b6c000-68bea000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	68b80000-68bea000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	68bea000-68c14000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	68bf0000-68c14000	\               msacm32
ELF	68c14000-68c50000	Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE	68c20000-68c50000	\               d3d9
ELF	68c50000-68d87000	Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE	68c60000-68d87000	\               wined3d
ELF	68d87000-68dab000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	68d90000-68dab000	\               imm32
ELF	68dab000-68ddf000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	68db0000-68ddf000	\               ws2_32
ELF	68ddf000-68dfb000	Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE	68de0000-68dfb000	\               dinput8
ELF	68dfb000-68e67000	Deferred        setupapi<elf>
  \-PE	68e10000-68e67000	\               setupapi
ELF	68e67000-68e7c000	Deferred        hid<elf>
  \-PE	68e70000-68e7c000	\               hid
ELF	68e7c000-68e9e000	Deferred        libncurses.so.5
ELF	68e9e000-68ebd000	Deferred        libtinfo.so.5
ELF	68ebd000-68f57000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	68f57000-68fe6000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	68f60000-68fe6000	\               winex11
ELF	68fe6000-68ff8000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	68ff8000-69012000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	69012000-69018000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF	69018000-6901c000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	6901c000-69023000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	69023000-69027000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	69027000-6902d000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	6902d000-69037000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	69037000-69040000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	69040000-69044000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	69044000-69054000	Deferred        libxi.so.6
ELF	69054000-69088000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	69088000-690b2000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	690b2000-690b8000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	690b8000-6910b000	Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF	6910b000-691cf000	Deferred        libgnutls.so.26
ELF	691cf000-691dd000	Deferred        libavahi-common.so.3
ELF	691dd000-691ef000	Deferred        libavahi-client.so.3
ELF	691ef000-692be000	Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF	692be000-692e6000	Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF	692e6000-692eb000	Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF	692eb000-692f4000	Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF	692f4000-69379000	Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF	69379000-6938b000	Deferred        libp11-kit.so.0
ELF	6938b000-693d4000	Deferred        libdbus-1.so.3
ELF	693d4000-693d8000	Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF	693d8000-693f0000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	693f0000-693f5000	Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF	693f5000-69408000	Deferred        gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
ELF	69408000-6940c000	Deferred        libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
ELF	6940c000-69413000	Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF	69413000-69517000	Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE	69430000-69517000	\               opengl32
ELF	69517000-695bb000	Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF	695bb000-695bd000	Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF	695bf000-695dd000	Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF	69695000-696d4000	Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE	696a0000-696d4000	\               winspool
ELF	6975c000-69765000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	69765000-6a4a5000	Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF	6ab63000-6ab77000	Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE	6ab70000-6ab77000	\               psapi
ELF	6d621000-6d685000	Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE	6d630000-6d685000	\               dbghelp
ELF	71f42000-71f4b000	Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF	775ce000-7760c000	Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
PE	77f60000-77fd6000	Deferred        shlwapi
ELF	791cf000-79205000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
ELF	799c4000-799cf000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	79e42000-79e54000	Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF	7b5c1000-7b6e8000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	7b5e0000-7b6e8000	\               ole32
ELF	7b800000-7ba3b000	Deferred        kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b810000-7ba3b000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bae6000-7bb07000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	7bc00000-7bcd2000	Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcd2000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bd78000-7beac000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
	00000009    0 <==
0000000e services.exe
	00000020    0
	0000001f    0
	00000019    0
	00000018    0
	00000017    0
	00000015    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000012 winedevice.exe
	0000001b    0
	0000001a    0
	00000014    0
	00000013    0
0000001c plugplay.exe
	00000021    0
	0000001e    0
	0000001d    0
00000022 explorer.exe
	00000023    0
0000002d WowError.exe
	0000002e    0
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```

----------


## Crossbow

> As for the "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)", run the sudo command "apt-get -f install".  Then perform sudo apt-get update and if only a few files installed from that first command, run it again and then perform another update until all the packages are installed. The command fixes the broken packages.


OK, tried that a few times with the same result over and over: 
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1




> You can also try dpkg --configure --pending. Try deleting the cache in /var/cache/apt/archives, too.


There's no cach inside archives. Should there be?

dpkg --configure --pending did nothing. At all. Just went to the next line. 




> Before you reinstall, run "sudo apt-get clean", and then do a reboot.


Sorry - before I reinstall which? sudo apt-get clean also appeared to do nothing. 




> One last option that worked for me two times was editing the "status" file.  Open the terminal and sudo the following;
> 
> sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status  
> 
> Remove the corrupt package/s, the entire block of it, and then save it and exit. Reboot and attempt to reinstall your stuff. That should work.


What am I looking for? I found several that have this status: 

Status: deinstall ok config-files

They look like files I previously tried to delete from Synaptic because they were in the "Not installed (residual) status. When I try to completely remove any of them I get: 

errors were encountered while processing: bnetd

*Edit:* 

OK, that's new. Now when I try to open the launcher I get thrown back out to the Ubuntu login screen.

----------


## Lightning Dragon

Hello,

Sorry for the confusion on my part. Let me elaborate the post. Again, my apologies.




> There's no cach inside archives. Should there be?
> 
> dpkg --configure --pending did nothing. At all. Just went to the next line.


There should be files and perhaps even folders with "archives". This folder can take up a massive amount of space, and can also hold old files and can cause problems. You can, within the folder, delete everything in it. Otherwise, performing a 

sudo apt-get clean 

should have cleared out _that_ folder.




> Sorry - before I reinstall which? sudo apt-get clean also appeared to do nothing.


WINE. This post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12475829&postcount=2507) indicates you could not reinstall WINE after uninstalling it. You recieved an error upon trying to reinstall it, right? My methods were meant to help clear away old and corrupted files, as well as any trace of WINE left on your computer for a "fresh" install of WINE.





> What am I looking for? I found several that have this status: 
> 
> Status: deinstall ok config-files
> 
> They look like files I previously tried to delete from Synaptic because  they were in the "Not installed (residual) status. When I try to  completely remove any of them I get: 
> 
> errors were encountered while processing: bnetd


You were looking for the packages in question. If I tried to install Thunderbird, for example, and wanted to run this step I would delete the line/block with Thunderbird in it. In your case, you were looking for WINE. When files are in there or are broken, this is the place to check.

If you can't get into the status file, try this step and then try to get into the status file again;



```
sudo apt-get update 
sudo apt-get autoclean 
sudo apt-get clean 
sudo apt-get autoremove
```

Then, when you get into the status file, you want to delete the block and lines referring to the application/file in questionin your case it is WINE. It took a while, but I found some example threads of what I mean;

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2075366
http://askubuntu.com/questions/82014...ackage-catalog 
(see "Jorge Castro"'s post)

The above links are just examples of what you should be doing in the status file, not what you should, exactly, do in the file.




> OK, that's new. Now when I try to open the launcher I get thrown back out to the Ubuntu login screen.


Weird.

Try to launch not using the actual launcher. Does it do the same thing?

----------


## Crossbow

> Then, when you get into the status file, you want to delete the block and lines referring to the application/file in question—in your case it is WINE.


There weren't any that referenced WINE per se. 




> Try to launch not using the actual launcher. Does it do the same thing?


Using the launcher I get this error report. Please tell me this has the answer in it. I don't know what I'm looking at here. I would guess this bit is the problem: 
*
The instruction at "0x692C2BC4" referenced memory at "0x00000CA7".
The memory could not be "written".*



```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 16357)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Feb  2, 2013 10:34:46.069 AM
User:     anna
Computer: anna-desktop
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
ProcessID:	77
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:692C2BC4

The instruction at "0x692C2BC4" referenced memory at "0x00000CA7".
The memory could not be "written".


WoWBuild: 16357
Version: 5.1.0
Type:  WoW
Platform: X86
Session Time(hh:mm:ss):  00:00:00
Time in World(hh:mm:ss): 00:00:00
Number of Char Logins:  0

Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET accounttype "MP"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET installLocale "enUS"
SET enterWorld "1"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "5"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET gxWindow "0"
SET gxMaximize "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "1"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "1"
SET farclip "600"
SET particleDensity "40"
SET waterDetail "1"
SET reflectionMode "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "40"
SET groundEffectDist "110"
SET environmentDetail "75"
SET terrainLodDist "300"
SET wmoLodDist "300"
SET terrainTextureLod "1"
SET terrainMipLevel "1"
SET worldBaseMip "1"
SET weatherDensity "1"
SET realmName "Drak'thul"
SET gameTip "22"
SET graphicsQuality "2"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)"
SET Sound_OutputDriverIndex "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"

----------------------------------------
Installation settings:
----------------------------------------
UID:  wow_enus
Expansion Level: 4
PTR: 0
Beta: 0
PatchURL: 'http://enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch'
ProductCode: 'WoW'

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
No GX Device Created
Desktop Display List:
Device Name: \\.\DISPLAY1
Device String: X11 Windowing System
State Flags: 0x00000015
Device ID: PCI\VEN_0000&DEV_0000

Installed DX9 Version:
File Version: 5.3.1.904
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=00000000  EBX=7D779950  ECX=00000000  EDX=00000000  ESI=0187E98C
EDI=B7573008  EBP=FFFFFFFF  ESP=0187E82C  EIP=692C2BC4  FLG=00010246
CS =0073      DS =007B      ES =007B      SS =007B      FS =0033      GS =003B


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 90 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 89 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 88 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 87 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 86 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 85 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 84 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 83 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 78 [Current Thread] ---
692C2BC4 FFFFFFFF 0000:00000000 <unknown>

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 90 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 89 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 88 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 87 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 86 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 85 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 84 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 83 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 78 [Current Thread] ---



----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<00400000 00F51000 "Wow.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {5aa2aa29-afb6-4524-b8907c5fdc6893da} 1 1354589228>
DBG-MODULE<68380000 00142000 "user32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<684D0000 0005C000 "advapi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68530000 00016000 "version.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68550000 0006C000 "wininet.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<685E0000 00019000 "mpr.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68610000 00085000 "msvcrt.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<686A0000 0021C000 "shell32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<688C0000 00100000 "comctl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<689D0000 000A2000 "winmm.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68A90000 00109000 "ole32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68BA0000 00077000 "rpcrt4.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68C20000 00021000 "msacm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68C50000 0002D000 "d3d9.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68C90000 00124000 "wined3d.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68DC0000 00018000 "imm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68DE0000 0002C000 "ws2_32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68E10000 00011000 "hid.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68ED0000 0007A000 "winex11.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<691A0000 000EC000 "opengl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A080000 00058000 "dbghelp.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A0E0000 0000C000 "psapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6F4A0000 00030000 "winspool.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<72960000 000C9000 "gdi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<73450000 00064000 "setupapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<77F60000 00076000 "shlwapi.dll" "shlwapi.pdb" 0 {658b2b7c-8638-42a0-be311e436027f6e3} 2 1158222689>
DBG-MODULE<79090000 00010000 "dinput8.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7B810000 0022B000 "KERNEL32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7BC10000 000C2000 "ntdll.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7D100000 00034000 "uxtheme.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>

----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 32 bytes starting at (EIP = 692C2BC4 - 10)

692C2BB4: E8 27 2F 03  00 83 C4 1C  5B 5E 5F 5D  C3 8B 43 24  .'/.....[^_]..C$
* = addr  **                                                  *               
692C2BC4: 89 85 A8 0C  00 00 EB D8  8B 43 1C A3  A0 EA 32 69  .........C....2i


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0187E82C - 20)

0187E800: 03 00 EF BE  43 10 EF BF  00 00 00 00  68 D1 6D 7D  ....C.......h.m}
0187E810: 84 E8 87 01  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187E820: 84 E8 87 01  FF FF FF FF  79 2B 2C 69  43 00 D0 C1  ........y+,iC...
* = addr                                         **                       *   
0187E820: 84 E8 87 01  FF FF FF FF  79 2B 2C 69  43 00 D0 C1  ........y+,iC...
0187E830: 03 00 EF BE  43 10 EF BF  E8 D0 6D 7D  10 00 00 00  ....C.....m}....
0187E840: 08 30 57 B7  F4 5F 09 69  00 00 00 00  8C E9 87 01  .0W.._.i........
0187E850: 00 00 00 00  54 E9 87 01  A8 D1 2C 69  08 30 57 B7  ....T.....,i.0W.
0187E860: 43 10 EF BF  00 00 00 00  69 65 2B 68  08 C7 6D 7D  C.......ie+h..m}
0187E870: 39 FC 16 68  08 C7 6D 7D  31 CB F9 68  5C EC 87 01  9..h..m}1..h\...
0187E880: D8 DE 85 7D  F4 5F 09 69  00 00 00 00  78 2D 6E 7D  ...}._.i....x-n}
0187E890: F3 98 F8 68  50 2C 6E 7D  08 C7 6D 7D  F4 EC 87 01  ...hP,n}..m}....
0187E8A0: 78 2D 6E 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 6D 7D  x-n...........m}
0187E8B0: 46 ED 2F 69  08 C7 6D 7D  08 C7 6D 7D  5C EC 87 01  F./i..m}..m}\...
0187E8C0: 54 E9 87 01  00 20 73 B7  FD E7 2C 00  70 07 72 B7  T.... s...,.p.r.
0187E8D0: 1C 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 03 00 00  1C 00 00 00  ................
0187E8E0: 00 00 00 00  54 E9 87 01  88 55 2D 69  08 30 57 B7  ....T....U-i.0W.
0187E8F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  54 E9 87 01  20 2C 73 B7  ........T... ,s.
0187E900: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  C9 45 58 69  02 00 00 00  .........EXi....
0187E910: 20 2C 73 B7  00 01 00 00  00 01 00 00  01 00 00 00   ,s.............
0187E920: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  5C EC 87 01  10 00 E0 0E  ........\.......
0187E930: 54 E9 87 01  40 5D 76 7D  3A A7 2F 69  08 30 57 B7  T...@]v}:./i.0W.
0187E940: 5C EC 87 01  08 03 00 00  9C 9C 96 69  08 B0 39 B7  \..........i..9.
0187E950: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  1C 00 00 00  13 01 00 00  ................
0187E960: 01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187E970: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187E980: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 08 D9 40  ...............@
0187E990: 00 00 00 00  00 08 54 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ......T.........
0187E9A0: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 F8 00 00  ................
0187E9B0: 00 00 00 00  43 10 EF BF  00 00 00 00  43 10 EF BF  ....C.......C...
0187E9C0: 23 00 D0 C1  02 02 EF BE  63 0A 4C 47  00 00 00 00  #.......c.LG....
0187E9D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187E9E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187E9F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 08 D9 40  ...............@
0187EA00: 00 00 00 00  02 02 EF BE  40 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  ........@.......
0187EA10: 04 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EA20: 00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00  ................
0187EA30: 04 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EA40: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  ................
0187EA50: 08 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EA60: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EA70: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0E 00 00 00  ................
0187EA80: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EA90: 00 00 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EAA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EAB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  ................
0187EAC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  ................
0187EAD0: 08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  78 00 00 00  ............x...
0187EAE0: 00 08 56 00  00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ..V.............
0187EAF0: 01 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0187EB00: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB10: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB20: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB30: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB40: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB50: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB60: 00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB70: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB80: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EB90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EBA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EBB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  ................
0187EBC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EBD0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EBE0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EBF0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EC00: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EC10: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EC20: 00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Percent memory used:    64
Total physical memory:  1048584192
Free physical memory:   367513600
Page file:              4124798976
Total virtual memory:   3221159935
Free virtual memory:    3221094399
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

List of running Wow.exe processes

Could not list processes

List of running Agent.exe processes

Could not list processes

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0xbfffffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     3853
Os Version:             5.0
Os Service Pack:        4.0
```

----------


## Tweak42

> Using the launcher I get this error report. Please tell me this has the answer in it. I don't know what I'm looking at here. I would guess this bit is the problem: 
> *
> The instruction at "0x692C2BC4" referenced memory at "0x00000CA7".
> The memory could not be "written".*


That looks more like the error you get from running the "Wow.exe" not the "World of Warcraft Launcher.exe"  Have you tried running the repair tool from the Help menu in the "World of Warcraft Launcher.exe"?

----------


## Crossbow

> That looks more like the error you get from running the "Wow.exe" not the "World of Warcraft Launcher.exe"  Have you tried running the repair tool from the Help menu in the "World of Warcraft Launcher.exe"?


Below is the error I get when running from the launcher. Yes, the repair tool appears to work but it doesn't change anything. 



```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 16357)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Feb 10, 2013  7:11:41.826 PM
User:     anna
Computer: anna-desktop
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
ProcessID:	58
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:FFFFFFFF

The instruction at "0xFFFFFFFF" referenced memory at "0xFFFFFFFF".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 16357
Version: 5.1.0
Type:  WoW
Platform: X86
Session Time(hh:mm:ss):  00:00:00
Time in World(hh:mm:ss): 00:00:00
Number of Char Logins:  0

Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET accounttype "MP"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET installLocale "enUS"
SET enterWorld "1"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "5"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET gxWindow "0"
SET gxMaximize "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "1"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "1"
SET farclip "600"
SET particleDensity "40"
SET waterDetail "1"
SET reflectionMode "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "40"
SET groundEffectDist "110"
SET environmentDetail "75"
SET terrainLodDist "300"
SET wmoLodDist "300"
SET terrainTextureLod "1"
SET terrainMipLevel "1"
SET worldBaseMip "1"
SET weatherDensity "1"
SET realmName "Drak'thul"
SET gameTip "22"
SET graphicsQuality "2"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)"
SET Sound_OutputDriverIndex "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"

----------------------------------------
Installation settings:
----------------------------------------
UID:  wow_enus
Expansion Level: 4
PTR: 0
Beta: 0
PatchURL: 'http://enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch'
ProductCode: 'WoW'

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
No GX Device Created
Desktop Display List:
Device Name: \\.\DISPLAY1
Device String: X11 Windowing System
State Flags: 0x00000015
Device ID: PCI\VEN_0000&DEV_0000

Installed DX9 Version:
File Version: 5.3.1.904
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=FFFFFFFF  EBX=00000000  ECX=7D567020  EDX=00000001  ESI=7D5E0508
EDI=00000008  EBP=00000001  ESP=0187EDA8  EIP=FFFFFFFF  FLG=00210286
CS =0073      DS =007B      ES =007B      SS =007B      FS =0033      GS =003B


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 88 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 92 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 54 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 91 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 90 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 73 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 100 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 42 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 46 [Current Thread] ---
FFFFFFFF 00000001 0000:00000000 <unknown>

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 88 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 92 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 54 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 91 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 90 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 73 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 100 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 42 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 46 [Current Thread] ---



----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<00400000 00F51000 "Wow.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {5aa2aa29-afb6-4524-b8907c5fdc6893da} 1 1354589228>
DBG-MODULE<683B0000 0013A000 "user32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68500000 000BC000 "gdi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<685D0000 00056000 "advapi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68630000 00010000 "version.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68650000 00066000 "wininet.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<686C0000 0001D000 "mpr.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<686F0000 00089000 "msvcrt.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68790000 00210000 "shell32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<689B0000 000F4000 "comctl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68AB0000 000A6000 "winmm.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68B70000 0010D000 "ole32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68C90000 0006B000 "rpcrt4.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D00000 00025000 "msacm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D30000 00031000 "d3d9.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D70000 00015000 "imm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D90000 00011000 "dinput8.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68DB0000 0005D000 "setupapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68E10000 0003C000 "winspool.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68EF0000 00085000 "winex11.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<691E0000 000E3000 "opengl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A0B0000 0005F000 "dbghelp.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6A110000 00013000 "psapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6DA70000 00030000 "ws2_32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6DCE0000 00028000 "uxtheme.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<75FD0000 0000A000 "hid.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<77F60000 00076000 "shlwapi.dll" "shlwapi.pdb" 0 {658b2b7c-8638-42a0-be311e436027f6e3} 2 1158222689>
DBG-MODULE<7A400000 00128000 "wined3d.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7B810000 0022B000 "KERNEL32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7BC10000 000C2000 "ntdll.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>

----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 32 bytes starting at (EIP = FFFFFFFF - 10)

FFFFFFEF: <can't read from this address>
* = addr  **                                                  *               
FFFFFFFF: <can't read from this address>


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0187EDA8 - 20)

0187ED80: 7C 72 56 7D  58 68 56 7D  78 3F 5E 7D  68 3F 5E 7D  |rV}XhV}x?^}h?^}
0187ED90: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 05 5E 7D  ..............^}
0187EDA0: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  C7 F6 94 69  00 00 00 00  ...........i....
* = addr                            **                                *       
0187EDA0: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  C7 F6 94 69  00 00 00 00  ...........i....
0187EDB0: 20 70 56 7D  08 05 5E 7D  01 00 00 00  08 60 53 B7   pV}..^}.....`S.
0187EDC0: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  20 70 56 7D  00 00 00 00  ........ pV}....
0187EDD0: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 05 5E 7D  ..............^}
0187EDE0: 99 00 00 00  EC B8 5A 7D  B6 FB 94 69  00 00 00 00  ......Z}...i....
0187EDF0: 20 70 56 7D  08 05 5E 7D  01 00 00 00  08 07 01 00   pV}..^}........
0187EE00: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  D8 3E 5E 7D  .............>^}
0187EE10: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  48 68 56 7D  ............HhV}
0187EE20: 54 00 20 04  00 00 00 00  1D E7 32 69  00 00 00 00  T. .......2i....
0187EE30: 20 70 56 7D  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  08 07 54 7D   pV}..........T}
0187EE40: 54 00 20 04  87 00 00 00  E2 2A 33 69  54 00 20 04  T. ......*3iT. .
0187EE50: 54 00 20 04  87 00 00 00  08 BB 30 69  B0 71 5C 7D  T. .......0i.q\}
0187EE60: 54 00 20 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  T. .............
0187EE70: 28 8D 5A 7D  00 C0 59 B7  C7 CA 30 69  08 07 54 7D  (.Z}..Y...0i..T}
0187EE80: 54 00 20 04  00 00 00 00  E4 B7 5F 69  80 2E 5E 7D  T. ......._i..^}
0187EE90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  40 72 5F 7D  ............@r_}
0187EEA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  CC D5 62 69  00 C0 59 B7  ..........bi..Y.
0187EEB0: 28 8D 5A 7D  08 00 00 00  00 C0 59 01  00 00 00 00  (.Z}......Y.....
0187EEC0: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EED0: 00 00 00 00  00 C0 59 01  01 00 00 00  00 C0 59 B7  ......Y.......Y.
0187EEE0: 00 00 00 00  E0 EF 87 01  DA BD 5F 69  00 C0 59 B7  .........._i..Y.
0187EEF0: 98 88 5D 7D  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ..]}............
0187EF00: 00 00 80 BF  00 00 80 BF  98 66 5B B7  8C 66 5B B7  .........f[..f[.
0187EF10: 01 00 00 01  01 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  3C 76 14 00  ............<v..
0187EF20: 00 00 00 00  7F 06 4D 01  F4 3F 52 7A  3C 76 14 00  ......M..?Rz<v..
0187EF30: E0 EF 87 01  04 F0 87 01  97 25 4D 7A  01 00 00 00  .........%Mz....
0187EF40: E0 EF 87 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  BC 3B E5 69  .............;.i
0187EF50: D0 D0 4E 7A  9D C8 44 7A  F4 3F 52 7A  01 00 00 00  ..Nz..Dz.?Rz....
0187EF60: 3C 76 14 00  04 F0 87 01  43 1E 45 7A  3C 76 14 00  <v......C.Ez<v..
0187EF70: C0 3B 0A 6A  05 00 00 00  DE 10 00 00  23 04 00 00  .;.j........#...
0187EF80: 00 00 02 00  C4 EF 87 01  DC 9E 14 00  3C 76 14 00  ............<v..
0187EF90: 20 56 50 7A  F0 88 00 00  0C 4C 50 7A  00 00 00 00   VPz.....LPz....
0187EFA0: F4 AF 2B 69  C4 EF 87 01  74 3E 25 69  E0 FE 2B 69  ..+i....t>%i..+i
0187EFB0: 28 76 14 00  32 D1 4E 7A  D0 D5 51 7A  C0 3B 0A 6A  (v..2.Nz..Qz.;.j
0187EFC0: 23 04 00 00  DE 10 00 00  05 00 00 00  3C 03 00 00  #...........<...
0187EFD0: C0 AE 14 00  00 04 00 00  FF FF FE 03  08 00 00 00  ................
0187EFE0: 01 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  3C 03 00 00  ............<...
0187EFF0: 01 00 00 00  FD F0 44 7A  F4 3F 52 7A  01 00 00 00  ......Dz.?Rz....
0187F000: 60 F4 87 01  A4 F4 87 01  B7 31 45 7A  3C 76 14 00  `........1Ez<v..
0187F010: DE 10 00 00  38 F4 87 01  38 F4 87 01  0A 00 00 00  ....8...8.......
0187F020: 0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187F030: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8B 15 53 7D  ..............S}
0187F040: 00 00 00 00  C8 4F 14 00  88 F0 87 01  FF FF FF FF  .....O..........
0187F050: E9 75 1F 68  05 00 00 00  E0 EF 87 01  00 F2 87 01  .u.h............
0187F060: 00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  0F 27 00 00  00 A0 5A 7D  ....@....'....Z}
0187F070: F4 6F 32 68  02 00 00 00  E0 6A 32 68  28 76 14 00  .o2h.....j2h(v..
0187F080: 3C 76 14 00  18 76 14 00  38 F4 87 01  40 74 32 68  <v...v..8...@t2h
0187F090: F4 6F 32 68  AF 21 2E 68  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  .o2h.!.h........
0187F0A0: AB DF 1C 68  F0 F0 87 01  53 CA 32 68  CC F0 87 01  ...h....S.2h....
0187F0B0: F4 EF 32 68  91 A3 58 7D  3C CA 32 68  48 02 53 7D  ..2h..X}<.2hH.S}
0187F0C0: 58 C2 32 68  00 00 00 00  20 BF 32 68  1F A0 5A 7D  X.2h.... .2h..Z}
0187F0D0: 49 CA 32 68  00 A0 5A 7D  AF 21 2E 68  4C F1 87 01  I.2h..Z}.!.hL...
0187F0E0: E9 75 1F 68  D6 51 14 00  D1 98 45 00  00 00 00 00  .u.h.Q....E.....
0187F0F0: 00 00 00 00  E2 64 5B 7D  02 00 00 00  58 00 00 00  .....d[}....X...
0187F100: F4 1F 15 68  62 00 00 00  90 A3 58 7D  4C F1 87 01  ...hb.....X}L...
0187F110: F8 7F 02 68  20 F3 87 01  90 A3 58 7D  40 74 32 68  ...h .....X}@t2h
0187F120: F9 D9 27 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  AC F1 87 01  ..'h............
0187F130: CE EF 25 68  00 53 14 00  F0 60 14 00  00 00 00 00  ..%h.S...`......
0187F140: F4 1F 15 68  18 F2 87 01  00 00 00 00  AC F1 87 01  ...h............
0187F150: AD 86 02 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 F3 87 01  ...h........ ...
0187F160: 00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  F0 54 14 68  20 F3 87 01  .........T.h ...
0187F170: 18 F2 87 01  04 00 00 00  D8 64 5B 7D  FC 64 5B 7D  .........d[}.d[}
0187F180: 0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  E0 FB C4 7B  1C F2 87 01  ...........{....
0187F190: 00 AC DF 7E  00 F2 87 01  E2 BF 02 68  F4 1F 15 68  ...~.......h...h
0187F1A0: 10 00 00 00  E4 F1 87 01  7A C9 02 68  00 00 00 00  ........z..h....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Percent memory used:    65
Total physical memory:  1048584192
Free physical memory:   365494272
Page file:              4124798976
Total virtual memory:   3221159935
Free virtual memory:    3221094399
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

List of running Wow.exe processes

Could not list processes

List of running Agent.exe processes

Could not list processes

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0xbfffffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     3853
Os Version:             5.0
Os Service Pack:        4.0
```

PS. Just for fun I went back to the first step again and now I am back to a driver problem. Joy. I can fix it by uninstall/reinstall but I've already done that like 6 times now and even when it says I have rendering I still can't run the game. 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
  Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  20
  Current serial number in output stream:  20
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```

----------


## holastickboy

> Below is the error I get when running from the launcher. Yes, the repair tool appears to work but it doesn't change anything. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ==============================================================================
> World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 16357)
> 
> Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
> ...


have you installed the proprietary drivers? That GLX output looks like the drivers havent been installed for 3D gaming (eg install nvidia drivers if you have nvidia, or catalyst if you're running AMD).

----------


## Crossbow

Yes, I reinstalled it AGAIN. It seems to like, come unstuck or something sometimes. IDK. Anyway, 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
direct rendering: Yes
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```

Same thing. When I try to start with the launcher, nothing happens at all. When I try to start wow.exe, I get this: 



```
==============================================================================
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 16357)

Exe:      C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Feb 12, 2013  9:46:53.100 PM
User:     anna
Computer: anna-desktop
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
ProcessID:	95
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:6A3AD6C5

The instruction at "0x6A3AD6C5" referenced memory at "0xFFFFFFFF".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 16357
Version: 5.1.0
Type:  WoW
Platform: X86
Session Time(hh:mm:ss):  00:00:00
Time in World(hh:mm:ss): 00:00:00
Number of Char Logins:  0

Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "enUS"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET accounttype "MP"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "-1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET installLocale "enUS"
SET enterWorld "1"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "5"
SET gxApi "OpenGL"
SET gxWindow "0"
SET gxMaximize "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "1"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "1"
SET farclip "600"
SET particleDensity "40"
SET waterDetail "1"
SET reflectionMode "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "40"
SET groundEffectDist "110"
SET environmentDetail "75"
SET terrainLodDist "300"
SET wmoLodDist "300"
SET terrainTextureLod "1"
SET terrainMipLevel "1"
SET worldBaseMip "1"
SET weatherDensity "1"
SET realmName "Drak'thul"
SET gameTip "22"
SET graphicsQuality "2"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)"
SET Sound_OutputDriverIndex "1"
SET SoundOutputSystem "1"
SET SoundBufferSize "150"

----------------------------------------
Installation settings:
----------------------------------------
UID:  wow_enus
Expansion Level: 4
PTR: 0
Beta: 0
PatchURL: 'http://enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch'
ProductCode: 'WoW'

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
No GX Device Created
Desktop Display List:
Device Name: \\.\DISPLAY1
Device String: X11 Windowing System
State Flags: 0x00000015
Device ID: PCI\VEN_0000&DEV_0000

Installed DX9 Version:
File Version: 5.3.1.904
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=FFFFFFFF  EBX=00000000  ECX=7C510040  EDX=00000001  ESI=7C664DE8
EDI=00000008  EBP=00000001  ESP=0187EDAC  EIP=6A3AD6C5  FLG=00210286
CS =0073      DS =007B      ES =007B      SS =007B      FS =0033      GS =003B


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 98 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 97 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 47 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 81 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 82 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 76 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 71 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 96 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 70 [Current Thread] ---
6A3AD6C5 00000001 0000:00000000 <unknown>

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 9/9 threads...

--- Thread ID: 98 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 97 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 47 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 81 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 82 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 76 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 71 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 96 ---
**** Unable to retrieve thread context, error: 5

--- Thread ID: 70 [Current Thread] ---



----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<00400000 00F51000 "Wow.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {5aa2aa29-afb6-4524-b8907c5fdc6893da} 1 1354589228>
DBG-MODULE<68390000 00140000 "user32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<684E0000 000C2000 "gdi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<685B0000 0005C000 "advapi32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68610000 00016000 "version.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68630000 0006C000 "wininet.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<686C0000 00019000 "mpr.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<686F0000 00085000 "msvcrt.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68780000 0021C000 "shell32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<689A0000 00100000 "comctl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68AB0000 0006E000 "rpcrt4.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68B20000 00028000 "msacm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68B50000 00034000 "d3d9.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68B90000 0012B000 "wined3d.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68CC0000 0001F000 "imm32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68CF0000 00023000 "ws2_32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D20000 0005F000 "setupapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68D80000 00014000 "hid.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<68FD0000 00025000 "uxtheme.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69030000 000E5000 "opengl32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<691C0000 00011000 "psapi.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<69200000 000A7000 "winmm.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<6CAE0000 0007D000 "winex11.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<71300000 00019000 "dinput8.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<76400000 0002E000 "winspool.drv" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<77F60000 00076000 "shlwapi.dll" "shlwapi.pdb" 0 {658b2b7c-8638-42a0-be311e436027f6e3} 2 1158222689>
DBG-MODULE<78830000 00060000 "dbghelp.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7AAD0000 00111000 "ole32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7B810000 0022B000 "KERNEL32.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>
DBG-MODULE<7BC10000 000C2000 "ntdll.dll" "" 0 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 0 0>

----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 32 bytes starting at (EIP = 6A3AD6C5 - 10)

6A3AD6B5: 1C 8B 5C 24  20 89 74 24  08 89 4C 24  04 89 1C 24  ..\$ .t$..L$...$
* = addr  **                                                  *               
6A3AD6C5: FF D0 8B 54  24 1C 8D 46  10 89 44 24  04 8B 42 04  ...T$..F..D$..B.


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0187EDAC - 20)

0187ED80: 9C 02 51 7C  78 F8 50 7C  D0 F8 58 7C  C0 F8 58 7C  ..Q|x.P|..X|..X|
0187ED90: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  E8 4D 66 7C  .............Mf|
0187EDA0: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  AC D6 3A 6A  00 00 00 00  ..........:j....
* = addr                                         **                       *   
0187EDA0: 08 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  AC D6 3A 6A  00 00 00 00  ..........:j....
0187EDB0: 40 00 51 7C  E8 4D 66 7C  01 00 00 00  08 80 37 B7  @.Q|.Mf|......7.
0187EDC0: 00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  40 00 51 7C  00 00 00 00  ........@.Q|....
0187EDD0: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  E8 4D 66 7C  .............Mf|
0187EDE0: 98 00 00 00  04 49 55 7C  B6 DB 3A 6A  00 00 00 00  .....IU|..:j....
0187EDF0: 40 00 51 7C  E8 4D 66 7C  01 00 00 00  08 97 01 00  @.Q|.Mf|........
0187EE00: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  48 50 66 7C  ............HPf|
0187EE10: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  68 F8 50 7C  ............h.P|
0187EE20: 54 00 20 04  00 00 00 00  1D 07 18 69  00 00 00 00  T. ........i....
0187EE30: 40 00 51 7C  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  08 97 4E 7C  @.Q|..........N|
0187EE40: 54 00 20 04  87 00 00 00  E2 4A 18 69  54 00 20 04  T. ......J.iT. .
0187EE50: 54 00 20 04  87 00 00 00  08 DB 15 69  10 05 57 7C  T. ........i..W|
0187EE60: 54 00 20 04  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  T. .............
0187EE70: D0 1C 55 7C  00 C0 39 B7  C7 EA 15 69  08 97 4E 7C  ..U|..9....i..N|
0187EE80: 54 00 20 04  00 00 00 00  E4 97 05 6A  D0 FB 57 7C  T. ........j..W|
0187EE90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  58 97 66 7C  ............X.f|
0187EEA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  CC B5 08 6A  00 C0 39 B7  ...........j..9.
0187EEB0: D0 1C 55 7C  08 00 00 00  00 C0 39 01  00 00 00 00  ..U|......9.....
0187EEC0: 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187EED0: 00 00 00 00  00 C0 39 01  01 00 00 00  00 C0 39 B7  ......9.......9.
0187EEE0: 00 00 00 00  E0 EF 87 01  DA 9D 05 6A  00 C0 39 B7  ...........j..9.
0187EEF0: 28 20 58 7C  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ( X|............
0187EF00: 00 00 80 BF  00 00 80 BF  98 66 3B B7  8C 66 3B B7  .........f;..f;.
0187EF10: 01 00 00 01  01 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  44 76 14 00  ............Dv..
0187EF20: 00 00 00 00  7F 36 C6 01  F4 6F CB 68  44 76 14 00  .....6...o.hDv..
0187EF30: E0 EF 87 01  04 F0 87 01  97 55 C6 68  01 00 00 00  .........U.h....
0187EF40: E0 EF 87 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  BC 1B 8B 6A  ...............j
0187EF50: D0 00 C8 68  9D F8 BD 68  F4 6F CB 68  01 00 00 00  ...h...h.o.h....
0187EF60: 44 76 14 00  04 F0 87 01  43 4E BE 68  44 76 14 00  Dv......CN.hDv..
0187EF70: C0 1B B0 6A  05 00 00 00  DE 10 00 00  23 04 00 00  ...j........#...
0187EF80: 00 00 02 00  C4 EF 87 01  E4 9E 14 00  44 76 14 00  ............Dv..
0187EF90: 20 86 C9 68  F0 88 00 00  0C 7C C9 68  00 00 00 00   ..h.....|.h....
0187EFA0: F4 CF 10 69  C4 EF 87 01  74 5E 0A 69  E0 1E 11 69  ...i....t^.i...i
0187EFB0: 30 76 14 00  32 01 C8 68  D0 05 CB 68  C0 1B B0 6A  0v..2..h...h...j
0187EFC0: 23 04 00 00  DE 10 00 00  05 00 00 00  3C 03 00 00  #...........<...
0187EFD0: B0 B2 14 00  00 04 00 00  FF FF FE 03  08 00 00 00  ................
0187EFE0: 01 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  3C 03 00 00  ............<...
0187EFF0: 01 00 00 00  FD 20 BE 68  F4 6F CB 68  01 00 00 00  ..... .h.o.h....
0187F000: 60 F4 87 01  A4 F4 87 01  B7 61 BE 68  44 76 14 00  `........a.hDv..
0187F010: DE 10 00 00  38 F4 87 01  38 F4 87 01  0A 00 00 00  ....8...8.......
0187F020: 0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0187F030: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8B A5 4D 7C  ..............M|
0187F040: 00 00 00 00  28 51 14 00  88 F0 87 01  FF FF FF FF  ....(Q..........
0187F050: E9 75 1F 68  05 00 00 00  E0 EF 87 01  00 F2 87 01  .u.h............
0187F060: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00  48 E9 58 7C  ............H.X|
0187F070: F4 6F 32 68  02 00 00 00  E0 6A 32 68  30 76 14 00  .o2h.....j2h0v..
0187F080: 44 76 14 00  20 76 14 00  38 F4 87 01  40 74 32 68  Dv.. v..8...@t2h
0187F090: F4 6F 32 68  AF 21 2E 68  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  .o2h.!.h........
0187F0A0: AB DF 1C 68  F0 F0 87 01  53 CA 32 68  CC F0 87 01  ...h....S.2h....
0187F0B0: F4 EF 32 68  D9 3E 58 7C  3C CA 32 68  48 92 4D 7C  ..2h.>X|<.2hH.M|
0187F0C0: 58 C2 32 68  00 00 00 00  20 BF 32 68  67 E9 58 7C  X.2h.... .2hg.X|
0187F0D0: 49 CA 32 68  48 E9 58 7C  AF 21 2E 68  4C F1 87 01  I.2hH.X|.!.hL...
0187F0E0: E9 75 1F 68  76 53 14 00  D1 98 45 00  00 00 00 00  .u.hvS....E.....
0187F0F0: 00 00 00 00  32 37 53 7C  02 00 00 00  58 00 00 00  ....27S|....X...
0187F100: F4 1F 15 68  62 00 00 00  D8 3E 58 7C  4C F1 87 01  ...hb....>X|L...
0187F110: F8 7F 02 68  20 F3 87 01  D8 3E 58 7C  40 74 32 68  ...h ....>X|@t2h
0187F120: F9 D9 27 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  AC F1 87 01  ..'h............
0187F130: CE EF 25 68  A0 54 14 00  F8 60 14 00  00 00 00 00  ..%h.T...`......
0187F140: F4 1F 15 68  18 F2 87 01  00 00 00 00  AC F1 87 01  ...h............
0187F150: AD 86 02 68  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 F3 87 01  ...h........ ...
0187F160: 00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  F0 54 14 68  20 F3 87 01  .........T.h ...
0187F170: 18 F2 87 01  04 00 00 00  28 37 53 7C  4C 37 53 7C  ........(7S|L7S|
0187F180: 0A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  E0 FB C4 7B  1C F2 87 01  ...........{....
0187F190: 00 29 A6 63  00 F2 87 01  E2 BF 02 68  F4 1F 15 68  .).c.......h...h
0187F1A0: 10 00 00 00  E4 F1 87 01  7A C9 02 68  00 00 00 00  ........z..h....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Percent memory used:    46
Total physical memory:  1048584192
Free physical memory:   557318144
Page file:              4124798976
Total virtual memory:   3221159935
Free virtual memory:    3221094399
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

List of running Wow.exe processes

Could not list processes

List of running Agent.exe processes

Could not list processes

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0xbfffffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     3853
Os Version:             5.0
Os Service Pack:        4.0
```

I reinstalled Wine too. With both Wine and Nvidia I got errors saying there was a problem with *bnetd*, which as far as I can tell isn't even around anymore and hasn't been for a few years. I tried to mark it for complete removal but get the same error. I don't really know what it does but it's not something new, and I WAS able to play this game before I had to update the driver.

----------


## Tweak42

> Yes, I reinstalled it AGAIN. It seems to like, come unstuck or something sometimes. IDK. Anyway, 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> anna@anna-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
> direct rendering: Yes
> anna@anna-desktop:~$
> ```
> ...


Crossbow, you keep posting the crash logs for the windows executables but not the accompanied wine logs captured from from the terminal. The wine logs can be just as or more important for troubleshooting.

Did you manage to install the Nvidia 304.x or 310.x series drivers?

----------


## Crossbow

> Crossbow, you keep posting the crash logs for the windows executables but not the accompanied wine logs captured from from the terminal. The wine logs can be just as or more important for troubleshooting.




```
anna@anna-desktop:~$  wine "/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f754,0x187fd54): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b08, {3e1fd72a-c323-4574-9917-5ce9c936f78c}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b10,): stub
fixme:advapi:RegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7e2f9f97, 0x7e434b28, {afff9c82-5be3-4205-9b3e-49e014c09a63}, 1, 0x33f780, (null), (null), 0x7e434b30,): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32c008,0x32c608): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32bfd8,0x32c5d8): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e338,0x197e938): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x197e308,0x197e908): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f57c,0x187fb7c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x187f54c,0x187fb4c): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187ed28,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187ebc8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187f098,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187f01c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x187be20,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),1,0x187be20,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0xffffffff at address 0xffffffff (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0xffffffff in 32-bit code (0xffffffff).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:ffffffff ESP:0187ebcc EBP:00000001 EFLAGS:00210286(  R- --  I S - -P- )
 EAX:ffffffff EBX:00000000 ECX:7dcce1f8 EDX:00000001
 ESI:7de876c0 EDI:00000008
Stack dump:
0x0187ebcc:  69bf26c7 00000000 7dcce1f8 7de876c0
0x0187ebdc:  00000001 b72ec008 00000000 00000001
0x0187ebec:  7dcce1f8 00000000 00000001 00000001
0x0187ebfc:  00000000 7de876c0 0000012b 7dd196c4
0x0187ec0c:  69bf2bb6 00000000 7dcce1f8 7de876c0
0x0187ec1c:  00000001 00012750 00000001 00000001
Backtrace:
=>0 0xffffffff (0x00000001)
0xffffffff: -- no code accessible --
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (114 modules)
PE	  400000- 1351000	Deferred        wow
ELF	68000000-68022000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
ELF	68022000-68166000	Dwarf           libwine.so.1
ELF	68166000-68181000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	68181000-6832b000	Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF	6832b000-68330000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	68330000-6835c000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	6835c000-68365000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	68365000-6837f000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	6837f000-6838b000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	6838b000-68398000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	68398000-6846a000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	683a0000-6846a000	\               gdi32
ELF	6846a000-684d4000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	68480000-684d4000	\               advapi32
ELF	684d4000-6854a000	Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE	684e0000-6854a000	\               wininet
ELF	6854a000-68560000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	68560000-68587000	Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE	68570000-68587000	\               mpr
ELF	68587000-68623000	Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE	685a0000-68623000	\               msvcrt
ELF	68623000-6884a000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	68630000-6884a000	\               shell32
ELF	6884a000-6894e000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	68850000-6894e000	\               comctl32
ELF	6894e000-68a00000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	68960000-68a00000	\               winmm
ELF	68a00000-68b27000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	68a20000-68b27000	\               ole32
ELF	68b27000-68ba5000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	68b30000-68ba5000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	68ba5000-68bcf000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	68bb0000-68bcf000	\               msacm32
ELF	68bcf000-68d06000	Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE	68be0000-68d06000	\               wined3d
ELF	68d06000-68d2a000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	68d10000-68d2a000	\               imm32
ELF	68d2a000-68d5e000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	68d30000-68d5e000	\               ws2_32
ELF	68d5e000-68d7a000	Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE	68d60000-68d7a000	\               dinput8
ELF	68d7a000-68db9000	Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE	68d80000-68db9000	\               winspool
ELF	68db9000-68dce000	Deferred        hid<elf>
  \-PE	68dc0000-68dce000	\               hid
ELF	68dce000-68ded000	Deferred        libtinfo.so.5
ELF	68ded000-68e87000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	68e87000-68f16000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	68e90000-68f16000	\               winex11
ELF	68f16000-68f1f000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	68f1f000-68f31000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	68f31000-69065000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	69065000-6907f000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	6907f000-690a0000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	690a0000-690a4000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	690a4000-690ab000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	690ab000-690af000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	690af000-690b5000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	690b5000-690bf000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	690bf000-690c8000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	690c8000-690cc000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	690cc000-69100000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	69100000-6912a000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	6912a000-69135000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	69135000-6913b000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	6913b000-69171000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
ELF	69171000-691c4000	Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF	691c4000-69288000	Deferred        libgnutls.so.26
ELF	69288000-69296000	Deferred        libavahi-common.so.3
ELF	69296000-692a8000	Deferred        libavahi-client.so.3
ELF	692a8000-69377000	Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF	69377000-6939f000	Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF	6939f000-693a4000	Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF	693a4000-693ad000	Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF	693ad000-693bf000	Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF	693bf000-693d1000	Deferred        libp11-kit.so.0
ELF	693d1000-6941a000	Deferred        libdbus-1.so.3
ELF	6941a000-6941e000	Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF	6941e000-69436000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	69436000-6943b000	Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF	6943b000-69444000	Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF	69444000-69457000	Deferred        gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
ELF	69457000-6945b000	Deferred        libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2
ELF	6945b000-69462000	Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2
ELF	69462000-69566000	Deferred        opengl32<elf>
  \-PE	69480000-69566000	\               opengl32
ELF	69566000-6960a000	Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF	6960a000-6a34a000	Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF	6a34a000-6a34c000	Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF	6a34e000-6a3b2000	Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE	6a360000-6a3b2000	\               dbghelp
ELF	6a3b2000-6a3c6000	Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE	6a3c0000-6a3c6000	\               psapi
ELF	6a3c6000-6a3e4000	Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF	6ae2a000-6af7c000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	6ae40000-6af7c000	\               user32
ELF	6bfd0000-6c055000	Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF	6daaf000-6dad1000	Deferred        libncurses.so.5
ELF	6e97e000-6e98e000	Deferred        libxi.so.6
ELF	7242f000-7246d000	Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF	7509d000-750d9000	Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE	750a0000-750d9000	\               d3d9
ELF	76702000-76708000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
PE	77f60000-77fd6000	Deferred        shlwapi
ELF	7adc3000-7addd000	Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE	7add0000-7addd000	\               version
ELF	7b800000-7ba3b000	Deferred        kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b810000-7ba3b000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bc00000-7bcd2000	Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcd2000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF	7d9f6000-7da62000	Deferred        setupapi<elf>
  \-PE	7da00000-7da62000	\               setupapi
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
	00000009    0 <==
0000000e services.exe
	00000020    0
	0000001f    0
	00000019    0
	00000018    0
	00000017    0
	00000015    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000012 winedevice.exe
	0000001b    0
	0000001a    0
	00000014    0
	00000013    0
0000001c plugplay.exe
	00000021    0
	0000001e    0
	0000001d    0
00000022 explorer.exe
	00000023    0
0000002d WowError.exe
	0000002e    0
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
direct rendering: Yes
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```

I did just find this on the Nvidia Server settings: 

*Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:

The NVIDIA X driver on anna-desktop:0.0 is not new
enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.*

It is version 173-14-36.

----------


## Crossbow

Hey, I might possibly have this licked. Apparenlyt I did something to X? I don't know what that is. It took me all evening but I got that fixed, reinstalled the drivers, and I can't launch the game the usual way but I can through the terminal... sort of. I got the trailer, and the login screen, but then I got "connecting" for like 5 minutes and gave up after trying twice. My account is suspended anyway as of the 15th. 

BUT, then I tried launching it again from the terminal. I got this: 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$  wine "/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" -opengl
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ed40,0x00000000), stub!
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
  Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  236
  Current serial number in output stream:  236
anna@anna-desktop:~
```

It looks like the driver went wrong again. I don't understand. Previously I could fix that by reinstalling from synaptic, but this time I can't. I don't know what else to try. 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
  Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  20
  Current serial number in output stream:  20
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```

----------


## Crossbow

First thing I checked today was the rendering, which was working. Then I tried to launch the game, then the launcher. No luck. Then I checked the rendering and got this again: 

anna@anna-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
  Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  20
  Current serial number in output stream:  20

I don't get it. Can it turn itslef off? Am I doing something to it? Here is the error from trying the launcher. 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$  wine "/home/anna/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/\Launcher.exe" -opengl
fixme:ieframe:PersistStreamInit_Load (0x1fd2c8)->(0x32e4c4)
fixme:ieframe:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x1fd2c8)->(1)
fixme:ieframe:OleControl_FreezeEvents (0x1fd2c8)->(0)
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x8637d8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x8637b8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x863428): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:shell:IShellLinkA_fnGetPath (0x1fdaf8): WIN32_FIND_DATA is not yet filled.
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 60000
fixme:urlmon:URLMoniker_BindToObject use running object table
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT/DATA_SEND_TIMEOUT 60000
fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x1c5e8e0, overlapped 0x1c5e8ec): stub
fixme:ieframe:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 84 of group {000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
fixme:ieframe:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus (0x1fd37c)->((null) 1 0x32dcd4 (nil))
fixme:ieframe:ClOleCommandTarget_QueryStatus command_0: 27, 0x0
fixme:ieframe:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 25
fixme:ieframe:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 26
fixme:ieframe:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 37 of group {000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
fixme:ieframe:ClOleCommandTarget_Exec Unimplemented cmdid 84 of group {000214d1-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet
fixme:mshtml:nsHttpChannelInternal_SetDocumentURI (0xb25c38)->()
fixme:ieframe:ClientSite_GetContainer (0x1fd37c)->(0x32dce4)
fixme:ieframe:DocObjectService_IsErrorUrl 0x212dd8 L"http://launcher.worldofwarcraft.com/" 0x32d990
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x0000004c at address 0x43d613 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
err:wininet:open_http_connection create_netconn failed: 10004
err:wininet:open_http_connection create_netconn failed: 10035
```

I noticed this:

wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x0000004c at address 0x43d613 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
err:wininet :Surprised: pen_http_connection create_netconn failed: 10004
err:wininet :Surprised: pen_http_connection create_netconn failed: 10035

So am I having both a Wine problem and an Nvidia problem?

ETA: 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ nvidia-settings
The program 'nvidia-settings' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'GLXBadDrawable'.
  (Details: serial 260 error_code 146 request_code 135 minor_code 5)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```

I don't really know what that means. There is a bug in Nvidia?

----------


## Tweak42

For the "GLXBadDrawable" error, upgrade your nvidia drivers to 304.x.x or higher series.  The 173.x.x drivers are ment for the ancient Geforce 5 chips.

This error 

```
err:wininet:open_http_connection create_netconn failed:
```

 sounds like a network connection problem, or something wrong with the battle.net authentication agent module. I have manually deleted and then run the blizzard launcher to repair/reinstall it in the past with Diablo 3.  It's located in directory: 

```
/home/<username>/.wine/drive_c/users/Public/Application Data/Battle.net
```


If your Wow account expires, you can create a seperate free non-expiring trial account that works well for testing purposes like walking around in a busy city. 





> First thing I checked today was the rendering, which was working. Then I tried to launch the game, then the launcher. No luck. Then I checked the rendering and got this again: 
> 
> anna@anna-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
>   Serial number of failed request:  20
>   Current serial number in output stream:  20
> 
> ...

----------


## Crossbow

> For the "GLXBadDrawable" error, upgrade your nvidia drivers to 304.x.x or higher series.  The 173.x.x drivers are ment for the ancient Geforce 5 chips.
> 
> This error 
> 
> ```
> err:wininet:open_http_connection create_netconn failed:
> ```
> 
>  sounds like a network connection problem, or something wrong with the battle.net authentication agent module. I have manually deleted and then run the blizzard launcher to repair/reinstall it in the past with Diablo 3.  It's located in directory: 
> ...


I've already tried deleting all the battle.net files and repairing. It was the first suggestion I got actually. I can try it again. Right now my launcher says the game is up to date... but then doesn't launch it. I just tried it again and there is no change. 

My account did expire, but I do have a second trial account, which I can access on other computers. On my computer I can't even launch the game so nothing to test.  :Sad: 

I don't really know what to do about the drivers... My graphics processor is GeForce 8300 GS. I've downloaded this: 

Linux Display Driver - x86
Version: 310.40 Certified
Release Date: 2013.03.08
Operating System: Linux
Language: English (U.S.)
File Size: 37 MB

Trying to install it.

----------


## Crossbow

So now when I try to run Warcraft, I don't get an error - it throws me right out to the Ubuntu login screen. I made it worse.

----------


## Crossbow

Well, in case anyone is still reading, I determined that it is abolutely positively a driver problem. When I uninstalled the drivers, the game ran only without graphics. 

Following these instructions, I purged 173 and tried to install the new one. Stopping x threws me out of the system altogether and I couldn't log back in. Tried it from root in recovery mode but kept getting a "can't open" message. Reinstalled 173 so at least I HAVE a GUI. How do I get X86 to where I can install it?

----------


## Tweak42

> Well, in case anyone is still reading, I determined that it is abolutely positively a driver problem. When I uninstalled the drivers, the game ran only without graphics. 
> 
> Following these instructions, I purged 173 and tried to install the new one. Stopping x threws me out of the system altogether and I couldn't log back in. Tried it from root in recovery mode but kept getting a "can't open" message. Reinstalled 173 so at least I HAVE a GUI. How do I get X86 to where I can install it?


I'm using amd64 install, not x86, so my experience could be different.  From synaptic I'm just installing nvidia-experimental-310 (driver) and nvidia-settings-310 (settings utility).  I have done the install via the .run driver directly from nvidia in the past but it's a pain and killed my X server few times leaving me stuck fixing it at the command line.  I recommend sticking with the ubuntu repository packages.

Another thing you can try is do a swap your boot drive and do a clean install using a spare hard drive so as to not mess up your existing install.  I just did this with 13.04 beta to see if nvidia proprietary and intel wireless drivers work correctly (I've had trouble with them between upgrades in the past).

----------


## SkipHuffman

I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on my wife's HP mini along with wine 1.5 WoW launcher starts and connects to the servers for updates. But when we try to log into the game we get an Error #105 and "Server Disconnected". I do understand that this typically means that there is a problem with the Auth server on Blizzard's side, but it has been going on for four days now, while I can connect on my laptop (Mint Maya, same Wine version) either with her WoW account, or my own.

Would really like to get her system working so we can play together, instead of her borrowing my laptop.

I have used the winetricks tool and so far it hasn't made any difference

Anyone have any suggestions? Or a link to a useful thread or site?

----------


## SkipHuffman

Bumping this up.  Any clues as to the #105?

----------


## Crossbow

Skip - Maybe try upgrading to 13.04?

I just upgraded to 13.04 and now the game is miraculously working. The shrubbery is purple, the motion is jerky, and the sound is cutting out, but it's up and running. I don't know if this is some NVIDIA issue or the game settings (they are all on the "recommended" settings). I am terrified to try changing anything with the driver after all the trouble I've had. 

This probably isn't the place to ask for help with game settings, but if anyone has any advice, I'd appreciate it. The vidio quality is set a "fair" and if I turn it up, the screen goes black. The sound quality is set at medium, and changing that up or down makes no differnce. If it's the graphics driver, every time I try to change it I lose my GUI so I'm too scared.

----------


## WaterwineFear

Can anybody help me with installing command and conquer? i cannot for the life of me get it working through wine etc.

----------


## Tweak42

> Can anybody help me with installing command and conquer? i cannot for the life of me get it working through wine etc.


This thread is for World of Warcraft.  Try searching the wine appdb, and searching or making a new thread (with an appropriate title) in the ubuntu wine forum.

----------


## iStewart

Can anybody help me with the cursor bug in Wrath of the Lich King?
I have already downloaded the custom hw patch textfile but i need the custom cursor file. Does anybody have this file? The site where to download is offline...

----------


## pugs

So just starting out with this.  Finally got Wow up and running.  First time around I tried following the guide and installing wine from the "Ubuntu Software Center"...that did not go very smoothly.  This time I got the latest version I believe.  I thought I was getting 1.5 but in winecfg it says its 1.6-rc5.  Anyway installed wow from scratch through the downloader.  It starts and runs fairly well but I have a problem with sound.  Its just glitchy/echoy or something.  Not sure how to describe it.  Its there but just not working quite right.  I have tried some different settings on SET SoundBufferSize but that doesnt seem to change anything.  I have found some other sites that say to switch audio to OSS or ALSA but I have no option to do that and not sure how to get the option.  Another said to use "padsp wine WoW.exe".  That doesnt seem to do anything.  I tried running "padsp winecfg" and end up with this:

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libpulsedsp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'libpulsedsp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

The system is an Intel Core 2 Duo 2.6 Ghz with an Nvidia GTS8800 graphics card and 8 gigs of ram.  The Nvidia driver is 304.88 I believe.  Running ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS 64bit version.

I am just messing with this...if I cant play WoW I really dont care.  I left the game months ago.  Was just trying to see if I could get it up and running well enough to play.  Honestly it seems to play pretty well other than the sound.

One other question in Graphics settings alot of settings are set to LOW and it says I cannot increase them any higher because I dont have a shader model 3 graphics card or some such.  Is that from running in OpenGL mode?

----------


## Crossbow

Well, I'm making another go at this. When I first upgraded to 13.04, the game played but the graphics were terrible - they froze and all the plants were purple. I tried switching from nVidia-173 to 313. The GUI crashed. I tried versions 310 and 304. Apparently 173 is the only one I can use. That does not make sense but there it is. So I'm back at 173 and now the game doesn't play even with that. Here's what happens" 



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ wine "C:\\Program Files\\World of Warcraft\\WoW.exe" -opengl
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x148c000 0 0x189fee4 4
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x189f140,0x189f740): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32c00c,0x32c60c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32c00c,0x32c60c): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x199e36c,0x199e96c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x199e36c,0x199e96c): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x199e36c,0x199e96c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x199e36c,0x199e96c): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x199e36c,0x199e96c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x199e36c,0x199e96c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x189f0c8,0x189f6c8): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x189f0c8,0x189f6c8): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x189ed08,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x189eba8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x189f08c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x189efec,0x00000000), stub!
X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  27 (X_GLXCreatePbuffer)
  Serial number of failed request:  1110
  Current serial number in output stream:  1111
anna@anna-desktop:~$
```

*Graphics card information:* 

Graphics Processor: GeForce 8300 GS
VBIOS Version: 60.86.49.00.19
Memory: 512 MB

Bus Type: PCI Express x16
Bus ID: ?@? :Question: ?
PCI Device ID: Unknown
PCI Vendor ID: Unknown
IRQ 16

X Screens: Screen 0

Display Devices: None

System Information:

Operating System: Linux-x86
NVIDIA Driver Version: 173-14-37
*
X Server Information:*

Display Name: anna-desktop:0

Server Cersion Number: 10.0
Server Vendor String: The X.Org Foundation
Server Vendor Version: 1.13.4 (11304000)

NV-CONTROL Version: 1.16

Screens: 1

----------


## Tweak42

Is it possible the 8300 GS card is bad?  
Also with the gui crashing, have you tried distro without Unity 3D, like Xbuntu or Unity 2D on 12.04 or earlier and seeing if you can get 304 drivers to work.





> Well, I'm making another go at this. When I first upgraded to 13.04, the game played but the graphics were terrible - they froze and all the plants were purple. I tried switching from nVidia-173 to 313. The GUI crashed. I tried versions 310 and 304. Apparently 173 is the only one I can use. That does not make sense but there it is. So I'm back at 173 and now the game doesn't play even with that. Here's what happens" 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> anna@anna-desktop:~$ wine "C:\\Program Files\\World of Warcraft\\WoW.exe" -opengl
> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
> fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
> fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x148c000 0 0x189fee4 4
> ...

----------


## Crossbow

> Is it possible the 8300 GS card is bad?  
> Also with the gui crashing, have you tried distro without Unity 3D, like Xbuntu or Unity 2D on 12.04 or earlier and seeing if you can get 304 drivers to work.


I don't know how to change from Unity 3d to 2D. But a few days ago I was able to play the game and it functioned PERFECTLY. Better than it has in the past year. But now I can't play it again. So confused. I think there are gnomes elves in my computer. 

What I know from this is that at least the game is installed correctly, and the version of Unity I am using should be working with it.

Edit: Just tried again and got a popup that says: 
*
Error while loading application settings by key: 'gui_sudo'. File or path does not exist: "/usr/bin/kdesudo"
Please, go to the q4wine options dialog and set it.*

Then it opened q4wine, but I don't understand what I'm supposed to do. In fact I don't really understand what KDE is but I didn't think I used it.

----------


## Crossbow

Any ideas? 

I am really missing this game today. I had a terrible week and I really want to kill some imaginary stuff.

I've got a new error:



```
anna@anna-desktop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe"
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x1505000 0 0x191fee4 4
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x191f14c,0x191f74c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32c00c,0x32c60c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x32c00c,0x32c60c): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a1e36c,0x1a1e96c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a1e36c,0x1a1e96c): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a1e36c,0x1a1e96c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a1e36c,0x1a1e96c): stub
fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a1e36c,0x1a1e96c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x1a1e36c,0x1a1e96c): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x191f0c8,0x191f6c8): stub
fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0x191f0c8,0x191f6c8): stub
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x191ed08,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x191eba8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x191f08c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x191efec,0x00000000), stub!
*** Error in `C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe': corrupted double-linked list: 0x7dca9420 ***
```

Most notably: *** Error in `C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe': corrupted double-linked list: 0x7dca9420 ***

----------


## Crossbow

I'm going completely nuts here. Sunday the game loaded and played flawlessly. Monday I didn't get on the computer. Today... the game will not load again. I changed NOTHING. The last thing I did Sunday was log out of the game and shut down the computer normally. Haven't touched the thing since then.

----------


## Tweak42

> I'm going completely nuts here. Sunday the game loaded and played flawlessly. Monday I didn't get on the computer. Today... the game will not load again. I changed NOTHING. The last thing I did Sunday was log out of the game and shut down the computer normally. Haven't touched the thing since then.


Excluding software and drivers, the only thing I can deduce from that is you may have flaky hardware.  It could be something as simple as a hard drive cable or a bad sector of ram or maddening like a motherboard that works 99% of the time.  Have you tried a different (other than ubuntu) linux install?

----------


## codenine75a

old.  here is a bump for v5.4
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/10717662144

----------


## b_ice99

Please delete  only this useless post

----------


## b_ice99

The above link is for blizzard's forums, they will not support linux, do they allow discussion of linux support on their site considering that?
regardless: can we discuss on this thread if my issue is addressed? I just noticed that I can't post on the blizzard forums.  I was banned for obscene language--back in 2007, looks like somebody really didn't like whatever I had to say cuz I'm still banned and can't post on that thread lol

----------


## b_ice99

> If, after following every step in the complete howto, you are still  having troubles running the game, I would like to invite you to look  over this comprehensive troubleshooting article, for common issues, that  arise from following this guide:
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wo...roubleshooting
> 
> Also, in case the troubleshooting section doesn't solve your issue, you  are welcome to post questions in this tread, but in order for other  people to be able to effectively help you, you need to be very  descriptive about your issue, and post some useful info about your  system specs etc. Please write up some details about your 
> CPURAMGraphics card make and modelGraphics card driver version numberWine version number


Hola, so happy I found this thread!!!!  I was ready to go back to  windows or dual boot just to play wow, and I don't want anything  microsoft ever touching my tower again.  I pry the windows key off every  new keyboard I get the first day I use it :grin: seems to be catching on with some locals, maybe I'll start a trend.
Anyway I've been struggling with wow for the duration of using linux,  through fedora and ubuntu alike and was considering another change but  then found this lovely thread!
The info requested about my rig:
Cpu AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor × 8
RAM 4.0 GB 2x2Gig Dual Channel 1866 MhZ DDR3
Graphics card ATI Radeon HD6770
Driver is Proprietary: 13.101-130523a (from catalyst control center: Information - Software - Driver Packaging Version)
Wine version is 1.7.11
Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit (because I had issues with 64 bit  running 32 bit games, and my painfully low ram which I hope isn't to  blame)

I have the most current version of wow installed, but getting it to run well is next to impossible.  
When I run it in console I get two errors involving ntdll which wasn't  something I could find in the guide as a common issue; I did however try  the regedit fix and haven't really seen any difference.
When I quit I always get some sort of error, it tends to vary but it doesn't appear to quit gracefully with the output.
I also have random sound issues, but am not sure if they can be fixed  because I couldn't change options in winecfg's audio settings beyond  pulseaudio and default -- if I run the game for a few hours or use voice  chat I usually get garbled game sounds afterwards, and am forced to  delete the .wine folder from my home folder as well as do a reboot  before it's fixed.
My MAIN issue: frame rate.  I am using the Open GL api in fullscreen  mode, which disables all the shader options saying my graphics card  isn't compatible under the options of wow.  I also can't set ground  clutter to ultra for the same reason, giving the error I need an SSAO  compatible video card over those options in game.
I basically am running on minimum graphics now, with the one exception  being view distance and terrain detail being set to Good or High  depending on how it's performing or what I'm doing in game.
My fps when I log in is great, usually 70-80 for about 30 seconds of  animations in the world or until I move when it sharply drops to 11-15  at best.  I've seen it hold steady at 1 during an lfr--during which I  was asked why I couldn't play my class lol
Anyway what can I do? I paid good money for my video card it's semi new  to me, and I really don't want to buy an nvidia card to fix it but...  damn it I will, I used to love them.
Another issue is general 'freezes' or skipping of the client entirely it  locks up for about 200ms (and drops framerate to 2 for a moment) EVERY  TIME I change provinces on any given continent, sometimes when I phase  within the same provinces zones during a quest or something.
Also sometimes wow gives a message about a process or thread overlapping  with another one; is this because I am using a multicore cpu?

Any help appreciated, or new troubleshooting I haven't tried or found on  google yet.  Plan to upgrade with an additional 8G of ram in the near  future so I'll eventually have 12G dual channel 1866 MhZ DDR3 2x4G and  2x2G
I swear in wolk I could run a flawless 80fps in windows xp (before  microsoft got desperate) with my dual core intel back in the day on an  nvidia 8600 gts... in the words of all your base: 'WHAT HAPPEN?'

Console Output:



> World of Warcraft$ wine wow.exe --opengl
> fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
> fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x1521000 0 0x193fee4 4
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x193ed00,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x193eb38,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x193f018,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x193efe0,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x193ee18,0x00000000), stub!
> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x193efe0,0x00000000), stub!
> ...

----------


## pierre5

Hi 
So I just installed wine using sudo apt-get install wine.  Worked fine.  ran winecfg. 
I following the steps provided here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft  to install wow but I get an unexpected error when running the installer.  
I downloaded: World-of-Warcraft-Setup-enUS.exe and ran it. I get a Battle.net login screen, and then I get a pop up saying the application encountered an unexpected error. And it stops.  
Please let me know what information you need to help resolve this.  I haven't found a log showing errors about this.

----------


## pierre5

ok
I found this:
fixme:winhttp:WinHttpDetectAutoProxyConfigUrl discovery via DHCP not supported

but how do I fix it?

----------


## b_ice99

> ok
> I get a Battle.net login screen, and then I get a pop up saying the application encountered an unexpected error.
> 
> I found this:
> fixme:winhttp:WinHttpDetectAutoProxyConfigUrl discovery via DHCP not supported
> 
> but how do I fix it?


You can likely ignore most of the 'fixme:' messages from wine.  Unless they have 'err' in there, you'll likely get seamless operation.
The problem is likely one I encoutered myself.
Do you use a 64 bit cpu?
If you do, the launcher will, by default, launch the 64 bit client.  The 64 bit client will not work with wine under ubuntu to the best of my newbie knowledge.

Two possible fixes:
Manually run wow from your desktop with a shortcut linking to the 32 bit client wow.exe
Edit the options within the launcher, there is one regarding launching the 64 bit client (or the 32 bit client) that allows you to prefer NOT to use the 64 bit client. That'll let you launch the game from the launcher after you try to authenticate.

Hope this helps.

----------


## pierre5

thanks ice

I upgrade wine to 1.7 and it's working fine so far.  I'm downloading the game now.   :Smile:

----------

